#ubuntu-br 2011-09-12
<wviana> eu estava a brincar com o comando DD, meu HD ext. estava conectado entao sem querer recuperei um pendrive de 4G em cima do HD ext. agora tem uma particao fat de 4G no comeco do disco e o resto como espaco livre, não consigo acessar os dados que estão no disco, alguem tem alguma ideia de como ahumar, o HD é de 1TB, e era uma partição unica NTFS,,,, Alguem tem alguma dica ?
<AlessonZaire> Sinto muito por saber disso wviana  :(
<wviana> :(
<wviana> tipo, não tem nenhum jeito de eu forçar, tipo, falar na mbr que o HD todo é uma particao NTFS ?
<AlessonZaire> Eu nao sei se eh a soluçao mais apropriada, mas voce pode tentar restaurar os dados que ficaram fora da partiçao que voce criou
<AlessonZaire> Tem umas ferramentas bem especificas pra isso, eh so uma alternativa
<wviana> certo, algum nome de ferramenta alanteixeira ?
<wviana> ops
<wviana> AlessonZaire,
<AlessonZaire> Vou abrir pvt com voce wviana
<UdontKnow> wviana: backup e o nome :-)
<RmN> olá gente
<RmN> boa noite a todos
<RmN> =D
<omelete> noite
<UdontKnow> wviana: se nao tiver backup e os dados forem importantes, manda pra natdisc e pede orcamento
<UdontKnow> wviana: mas tudo que tava gravado nos primeiros 4gb ja eram, inclusive estruturas importantes do ntfs
<RmN> gente
<RmN> é o seguinte
<RmN> ex: eu salvo minhas coisas aqui no desktop...
<RmN> alinhamento os icones na area de trabalho
<RmN> eu desabilito
<RmN> mais quando eu reinicio o pc
<RmN> volta com o alinhamento ¬¬
<RmN> alguém sabe o que posso fazer?
<gbs> Alguém aqui entende de servidor DNS? -- Tenho uma rede que deve fazer umas 100 consultas dns por segundo. o DNS primário aguenta de boa, agora o secundário (qnd o primario dá pau) não está aguentando, alguém sabe como funciona dns e o que pode ser feito pra melhorar?
<UdontKnow> pq ele nao ta aguentando?
<UdontKnow> o que satura?
<UdontKnow> 100 por segundo? qualquer coisa deveria aguentar isso. ate calcu
<UdontKnow> calculadora de bolso
<picolo> !gnome
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'gnome' not found
<picolo> !kernel
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'kernel' not found
<gbs> poisé, pensei isso tbm
<gbs> nada satura
<gbs> mas a rede fica lenta q só a porra.
<picolo> Alguem ai é de SP?
<gbs> é uma VM com 1cpu, 2.5ghz 1g ram
<marconm> rodman: \o
<UdontKnow> picolo: sim
<UdontKnow> gbs: e vc tem certeza que seu problema e esse?
<gbs> que o problema é dns?
<UdontKnow> gbs: nao, que o secundario nao ta aguentando?
<gbs> Só acontece a lentidão quando o dns primário está fora
<UdontKnow> pra mim seu problema e que suas maquinas consultam um, e so depois do timeout consultam outro
<gbs> hmm
<UdontKnow> vc devia fazer isso de outra forma
<gbs> sinceramente
<gbs> eu nao entendi COMO resolver isso
<UdontKnow> que SO tem seus dns?
<gbs> linux/ebox no primario e o secundario eh ubuntu
<alanteixeira> ola RmN
<rodman> marconm, malz tava ali com mamis
<rodman> falae
<UdontKnow> gbs: conhece carp ou vrrp?
<gbs> nao
<UdontKnow> gbs: voce precisa de um desses 2 protocolos, e 2 maquinas respondendo pelo mesmo ip
<marconm> ok
<marconm> rodman: ok
<UdontKnow> ai vc nao tem esse problema :-)
<marconm> e ae o que conta de bom
<gbs> tipo um load balance?
<UdontKnow> gbs: ate pode ser, mas o que vc precisa e simplesmente a redundancia
<UdontKnow> gbs: carp faz load balancing l2, mas vc nao precisa disso
<gbs> sei lá
<platao> http://glx-dock.org/mc_album.php?a=3
<gbs> de qualquer forma
<platao> ops
<gbs> vou dar uma olhada
<gbs> só não sei se vão permitir eu testar isso lol
<UdontKnow> gbs: derruba o primario, poe o ip dele no secundario
<UdontKnow> gbs: teste mais simples esse
<RmN> ola alanteixeira
<gbs> mas porque isso aconteceria
<gbs> de esperarem o timeout do primario?
<UdontKnow> gbs: e ai vc ve se o que eu disse tem sentido
<gbs> é o comportamento normal da rede?
<UdontKnow> ueh, ele so pergunta pro segundo se nao tem resposa do primeiro, ou se ele reporta falha
<UdontKnow> e como e udp
<gbs> hm
<gbs> eu pensei
<UdontKnow> nao tem como saber que falhou em alguns casos
<gbs> que já tacava duas consultas
<gbs> o que salvou a parada foi o ipcache/dnscache do squid, mas para quem navega por fora do proxy, foi um inferno na sexta :P
<wviana> Alguém sabe um bom tutorial do comando SED e de expressões regulares ?
<UdontKnow> wviana: o Aurelio escreveu ambos
<UdontKnow> wviana: aurelio.net tem
<wviana> obrigado UdontKnow vou estudar um pouco aq. xD
<rodman> away aki galera namorando
<rodman> alguem ouviu falar em realbasic o negocinnn pareçe baum
<picolo> rodman: Nao
<UdontKnow> rodman: ouvi falar nisso ha muitos anos, talvez em 2000. nao decolou ate hoje
<UdontKnow> ainda compensa aprender uma linguagem nao comercial de sucesso
<picolo> Qual linguagem?
<picolo> Ruby?
<gbs> python, lol
<picolo> :P
<picolo> C#
<picolo> PHP do mal
<UdontKnow> picolo: qualquer uma de sucesso que vc goste. vai ter mercaco
<UdontKnow> mercado
<gbs> auheuae, perl
<picolo> Eu trabalho com php
<hapy> linux.com tbm foi invadido kkkkkkk
<picolo> ns 4 anos
<UdontKnow> mas realbasic, se tiver mercado, eh minusculo
<picolo> Linux.com também? Caraca
<picolo> Kernel nao volto ate agora
<picolo> UdontKnow: Nunca ouvi falar sobre realbasic
<Rubem> Tão fazendo auditoria
<picolo> To ansioso pelo gnome 3 no ubuntu
<hapy> segundo a  http://www.phoronix.com
<UdontKnow> picolo: vi uma demo deles qdo fui no evento de lancamento do mac os x 10.0
<UdontKnow> muuuuito tempo atras
<picolo> Nossa
<picolo> Uma linguagem que ta paracendo que vai subir é ruby
<picolo> Galera da animando em desenvolvier
<picolo> Desenvolver
<picolo> Mas ainda não tem muito servidor dando suporte
<UdontKnow> eu uso ruby ha muitos anos
<UdontKnow> gosto bastante, mas nao serve pra tudo
<UdontKnow> mas gosto muito dela
<rodman> UdontKnow, cara tu q pensa ja viu o site dos caras
<picolo> Eu nao sou fã de Ruby, para o que eu faço ainda, php esta mandando bem
<UdontKnow> rodman: huh?
<picolo> Mas ruby + Rais e uma boa
<picolo> Cara o www.redeparede.com.br é feito em ruby
<rodman> sobre a realbasic pode nao ter decolado aki olha o site dos caras UdontKnow
<UdontKnow> rodman: cara, isso e pra quem nao sabe nada mais que vb, sinceramente
<UdontKnow> rodman: ter que pagar pela ferramenta e por runtime, pra rodar no linux
<UdontKnow> rodman: so se vc nao tiver escolha
<UdontKnow> rodman: e se vc tiver a minima capacidade, tem escolha
<UdontKnow> nem que seja java, ja serve de alternativa
<AlessonZaire> Alguem tem experiencia logando no QQ com o pidgin? Aqui ele fica me fazendo digitar captcha indefinidamente -_-
<rodman> UdontKnow, verdade
<rodman> ^^
<gbs> picolo, estou usando o gnome3 right now :D
<rodman> huahauhuahauua lol
<picolo> Gnom3 3, no ubuntu 11>04
<picolo> ?
<gbs> os[Linux 3.0.0-10-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "oneiric" 11.10] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 740  @ 1.73GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.73GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 32.1% free] disk[Total: 429.8GB, 65.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation GT215 [GeForce GT 335M]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<gbs> :D
<rodman> samsung testerrrr lol
<rodman> hapy e ai mano sobre sua wifi
<picolo> Ha ta, mas vc ta usando o 11.10
<picolo> gbs: eu vou esperar a versao final
<hapy> nada rodman, continua com o problema. Ela detecta, conecta, porém depois de uns 4 minutos ela desconecta e fica so pedindo a senha para conectar
<hapy> rodman: instalei a versao 2.6.39, mas ainda nao testei se o problema do consumo de bateria persiste
<rodman> cara segundo umas dicas esse bug é da versao 3.0
<rodman> mesmo
<rodman> vou pegar o meu antigo 2.6.3x amanha
<rodman> minha net aki nao ta boa
<hapy> rodman: nao sei, acho q nao, dei uma olhada aki http://www.linuxnewmedia.com.br/lm/noticia/consumo_de_energia_no_linux
<rodman> hapy, vendo aki
<RmN> Tema para o ubuntu 11.04, todo preto e bem visivel... com icones padrões do tema... alguém me recomenda algum?!
<al4nc4ds> RmN, http://blackbuntu.com/screenshot
<picolo> RmN: Cara, sou fã do Default rss
<RmN> gosto de tema preto
<RmN> sou preto
<RmN> então gosto de coisas pretas
<RmN> suhuhsauhauhsas
<al4nc4ds> eu gosto e de arsenal
<UdontKnow> RmN: pela sua logica, eu to ferrado. sou daltonico
<RmN> assshuasuhahuasuhasuhsauhasa
<al4nc4ds> RmN, http://www.matriux.com/index.php?page=art-de-matriux
<al4nc4ds> debian-like
<picolo> Alguem ai usa ftp server no ubuntu, recomenda algum?
<UdontKnow> picolo: nao to te xingando: vsftpd
<picolo> :P\
<picolo> Eu uso o filezilla, mas no site oficial, ftp server, so tem pra linux
<picolo> ops
<picolo> windows
<al4nc4ds> RmN, http://backbox.org/category/image-galleries/backbox-linux-2
<RmN> bem massa al4nc4ds
<RmN> vou escolher
<al4nc4ds> =}
<RmN> =)
<picolo> Tem como por a barra de links na parte inferior?
<picolo> Cara, sinceramente, não gosto muito de temas
<barna> nossa black box! usei ele em 1998!
<barna> é vero!
<UdontKnow> barna: se ninguem respondeu, e pq nao teve graca :-)
<barna> agora q vi! num é black-box e sim back-box! é outra coisa!
<rodman> blackbox 2 igual o xfce 4
<rodman> lol
<rodman> aposto q o  a biblioteca eh gtk2
<sistematico> Pessoal, alguem sabe se tem alguma extensão do "Open as Root" pro Nautilus no Gnome3?
<sistematico> Tipo quando você clica com o botão dieito em cima de alguma pasta.
<gbs> lol
<gbs> alguém sabe como fazer o ntop pedir senha pra entrar nele? :p tá mto aberta essa bagaça
<H3ruS> rodman: \o
<H3ruS> ta ae
<gabezao> gbs,
<gabezao> acho que ele tem o proprio webservice
<gabezao> o ntop
<gbs> é
<gbs> to tentando entender como funciona
<gbs> adicionei um usuario e mandei na parte de urls
<gbs> fechar *
<gbs> vamo ver no q da
<gabezao> o ideal seria liberar no iptables o acesso so a certos ips gbs
<gbs> seria
<gbs> mais aí pra eu adivinhar o ip de todos os técnicos é tenso
<gabezao> outra ideia mais sinistra gbs , é criar um proxy via apache!
<gabezao> e no apache colocar senha, kkk
<gabezao> mas ai é mais sinistro.
<JaitonyS> ei alguem usando o gnome3 com o gnome-shell ?
<gbs> hm
<gbs> isso agente já tem
<gbs> :D
<gabezao> chamando o nto gbs ?
<gabezao> ou outro webservice?
<gbs> n
<gbs> tenho como fazer uma forma
<gbs> pra fechar pra um ip só
<gbs> :-)
<gabezao> ?
<gabezao> vou dormir
<gabezao> bebi d+, comi d+
<gabezao> vou roncar d+
<guerrilha> o galera, foi mal minha net aqui ta um lixo
<guerrilha> fui rangar caiu n vezes :(
<hapy> alguem sabe qndo tem previsao de volta do kernel.org?
<UdontKnow> hapy: pq a pressa?
<hapy> estava lendo alguns posts na web, e percebi q faz ja alguns dias q está fora
<UdontKnow> certo
<UdontKnow> devem ter tudo pronto ja, mas tao revendo a seguranca pra nao serem pegos de novo
<UdontKnow> uma vez e acidente, duas nao
<picolo> Galera alguem ai sabe uma cotacao bovina free para sites?
<peregrinator_six> hapy,
<hapy> peregrinator_six: opa
<peregrinator_six> Popenke, rapidão, pvt!
<Popenke> peregrinator_six: diga, o/
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, vc conhece algum programa de email melhor que o thunderbird isso se vc utiliza algum
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: gmail
<hapy> galera, caso alguem  tenha interesse, nosso amigo peregrinator_six compartilhou esses seuper links ai, que para eu q tenho uma net podre ajuda muito, é o ubuntu com um pacote de aplicativos ja instalado, mto bom, segue os links ai gente boa, tem até da versao 10.04 até a 11.04. mais uma vez parabens ao peregrinator_six ... segue os links:   http://www.todoespacoonline.com/super-os-1004-e-o-ubuntu-dos-nossos-sonhos___561      http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Su
<hapy> per_OS
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, \o
<corvolino> LOL
<hapy> vlw galera, estou indo, amanha tem q acordar cedo....
<hapy> grande abraco gente
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia. :)
<peregrinator_six> barna, bom dia.
<idub> bom dia pessoal
<idub> como faço pra copiar os dados de um usuario de uma instalação antiga
<idub> é possivel copiar dados dos aplicativos tmb??
<rodman> bom dia UdontKnow blzaaa
<rodman> bom dia a todos
<rodman> ^^
<rodman> server web hardisk panic nowwww O.o
<pyemerson> Bom Dia
<pyemerson> To com um problema aqui,
<UdontKnow> pyemerson: resolveu?
<pyemerson> Depois que eu instalei o play on linux, e instalei ie 7, minhas fontes em alguns sites mudaram
<pyemerson> tipo no facebook
<pyemerson> alguem ja teve o msm problema ?
<pyemerson> UdontKnow: ainda não...
<pyemerson> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15554909/Imagens/Prints/fontsfail.png olha como ficou...
<pyemerson> alguem sabe como resolver ?
<rodman> uhulll downgrade fedora 2.6.40 to 2.6.38
<UdontKnow> rodman: e iso no ubuntu-br pq?
<rodman> UdontKnow,  iso no ubuntu-br nao entendi mano
<UdontKnow> isso
<rodman> boa tarde
<rodman> manos cade o hapy
<rodman> ahuahua acho q consegui contornar o problema de bateria do meu fedora 15
<rodman> usando o kernel anterior ao 2.6.40
<rodman> ate agora o consumo ta normal
<rodman> opa desculpa nao pode falar de outra distro aki
<Spiga> Uau! eu posso ouvir a agulha caindo do outro lado da sala!
<UdontKnow> Spiga: bom pra voce. ja eu tenho que ler comentarios inuteis no canal :-)
<Spiga> viu, vai confiar na sua mae. quando ela dizia estuda menino estuda, podia tar muito bem cuidado de porco, galinha, pato e vez de ficar quebrando a cabeça aki.
<Spiga> cuidando*
<barna> UdontKnow, vc voltou a tomar conta do canal?
<UdontKnow> barna: huh?
<barna> antigamente vc era op aki não?
<Spiga> ele ainda é. so que nao fica como OP
<barna> é q ele tinha sumido do canal! fazia um tempão q num via ele online!
<rodman> pessoal ajudem to com um servidor ub 10.04 lts dai instalei o metapackage lamp
<rodman> ate ai blza
<rodman> levantou tudo mais ele pede a senha do mysql eu tenho certeza q pus uma ai
<rodman> q sempre uso
<rodman> dai ele levanta o serviço mais nao logo
<rodman> dai pensei blza vou mudar o password do root na mão
<rodman> dei um
<rodman> mysqld_safe
<rodman> create user 'root'@'localhost' identified by 'sim1812dlto'
<rodman> sim manos
<rodman> voltando
<rodman> nao tem o user root
<rodman> tava numa assistencia
<rodman> tem um tal de debian-sys-maint
<rodman> galera cuidado com a tool tasksel
<rodman> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=62259.0
<edgarmagalhaes> Estou precisando alterar as permissões da pasta /opt alguém pode me ajudar?
<rodman> fala ai quer alterar qual dir dentro da opt
<edgarmagalhaes> lampp
<edgarmagalhaes> Instalei o Lampp e quero instalar o CakePHP
<rodman> no site tem
<edgarmagalhaes> Só que quando vou pôr a pasta do CakePHP dentro da pasta do Lampp não me da permissão.
<rodman> sim da humm sudo chmod 777 /opt/lamp/htdocs
<rodman> dai vc pode escrever lá tranquilo com qualquer user
<rodman> sim da humm sudo chmod -R 777 /opt/lamp/htdocs
<edgarmagalhaes> beleza, valeu, muito obrigado.. vou testar aqui.
<UdontKnow> 777? lindo isso
<UdontKnow> vai durar 10 minutos antes de ser invadido
<edgarmagalhaes> E como faço para que isso não aconteça?
<UdontKnow> criancas, parem de fazer gambiarras pra ver se funciona, e entendam exatamente quais permissoes precisam ser dadas, pra quem e onde
<edgarmagalhaes> e como faço para desfazer isso?
<rodman> então ensina o cara o certo pow
<UdontKnow> a documentacao explica o que precisa
<rodman> ficar so vendo nao ajuda ninguem seja prestativo e ajude
<rodman> foi o q eu disse no site tem
<rodman> mais ele quiser fazer algo rapido ta i
<edgarmagalhaes> Isso é verdade, eu deveria ler a documentação, mais caso vocês possam ajudar, sem que eu tenha esse problema de invasão
<UdontKnow> e pra desfazer, vc precisa saber como tava antes, ou recriar a estrutura
<edgarmagalhaes> agradeço muito.
<edgarmagalhaes> Beleza, sou novo no Linux, você pode ajudar?
<UdontKnow> edgarmagalhaes: cara, ninguem vai fazer a seguranca por voce
<UdontKnow> edgarmagalhaes: sempre alguem pega algum atalho
<edgarmagalhaes> Só queria saber como faço para voltar atrás do comando entende?
<UdontKnow> edgarmagalhaes: voce precisa ler pra saber quais vc pega e quais nao
<edgarmagalhaes> Preciso aprender muito ainda! Por isso vim aqui..
<edgarmagalhaes> Entendi.
<edgarmagalhaes> De toda forma, será que você poderia me dizer qual passo poderia fazer agora para voltar como era antes? E qual comando poderia colocar para que eu não fosse ter problemas no futuro?
<UdontKnow> e SEMPRE 777 e a resposta errada
<rodman> http://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/Aplicativos_em_PHP/Instala%C3%A7%C3%A3o_e_configura%C3%A7%C3%B5es_do_ambiente/Via_Xampp#No_Linux
<edgarmagalhaes> infelizmente errei.
<UdontKnow> 777 permite que qualquer usuario, mesmo os que nao deveriam ter acesso, como nobody, tenha acesso
<edgarmagalhaes> E como faço para desfazer isso?
<rodman> olha nesse link edgarmagalhaes  o que o UdontKnow tá dizendo dá uma lida la
<edgarmagalhaes> Beleza, muito obrigado..
<edgarmagalhaes> Mais tem como voltar atrás agora? Lá explica?
<UdontKnow>  UdontKnow> e pra desfazer, vc precisa saber como tava antes, ou recriar a estrutura
<UdontKnow> te disse, vc que nao leu :-)
<UdontKnow> deveria ler...
<edgarmagalhaes> Eu li, mais a minha pergunta tinha sido outra...
<edgarmagalhaes> QUe era, como refaço isso.. como volto trás.
<edgarmagalhaes> atrás*
<edgarmagalhaes> mais tranquilo
<edgarmagalhaes> Como sou iniciante vou formatar aqui de novo :D
<edgarmagalhaes> Já volto.
<edgarmagalhaes> E obrigado pela ajuda.
<edgarmagalhaes> aos dois.
<edgarmagalhaes> UdontKnow e ao rodman
<UdontKnow> nossa
<UdontKnow> esse vai bem :-(
<UdontKnow> rodman: cara, na boa, eu relevei seu comentario infantil. mas que nao se repita.
<rodman> que comentario
<rodman> eu mesmo digitei no canal
<rodman> bixo é o q penso nao adianta guardar o q sabe pra si mano mano isso nao é filosofia Opensource
<rodman> pelo menos nao o q ela prega
<rodman> mais blza vc com o seu eu com o meu
<UdontKnow> cara, na boa, para de misturar as coisas.
<UdontKnow> opensource e uma coisa, isso ai e outra
<rodman> apartir de hoje nao ajudo mais ninguem e nao peço ajuda pra ninguem nao nesse canal blza
<rodman> :)
<UdontKnow> primeiro, eu nao tenho obrigacao de ajudar ninguem, entao nao venha com comentarios exigindo nada
<rodman> eu misturando acho q vc q têm a mente homogênea demais brother se é pra ficar numm canal estatico sem troca de informação ou pra chamar os outros de burro fico mesmo na minha lista do msn blza
<UdontKnow> depis, tenho mais o que fazer.
<rodman> nao tow exigindo mais da mesma forma q vc nao têm nao pode criticar quem tem vontade de ajudar velho
<rodman> percebi
<UdontKnow> se eu tiver disponibilidade e vontade, talvez eu ajude. mas esse seu comntario e extremamente prejudicial
<rodman> pra quem pra mim nao pow
<UdontKnow> depois disso, eu tenho todo o direito de apontar falhas no que voce disse
<UdontKnow> ate pq ta errado
<UdontKnow> ta injetando uma falha de seguranca no sistema do cara a toa
<rodman> têm desde q se proponha a ajudar eu penso assim so dizer ta errado tb né ajuda ou tu nao concorda
<UdontKnow> e nao e uma falha pequena
<UdontKnow> entao talvez um aviso antes do comando, dizendo que faz funcionar mas compromete a seguranca ja seria uma boa
<UdontKnow> agora ficar querendo arrumar confusao pq eu mostrei que o que vc mandou como ajuda ta incorreto do ponto de vista de seguranca e no minimo infantil e mesquinho
<rodman> blza isso concordo com vc
<rodman> mais ele pediu uma coisa rapida pra escrever no diretorio nao disse pra deixar assim
<UdontKnow> isso e o que voce imaginou que ele pediu
<rodman> ok blza nao falo mais nada blza
<rodman> ja q nao ajudo entao nao falo mais nada como vc
<rodman> dai a ajuda seria grandeeeeeeeeeeee demais
<andretyn> Olás
<andretyn> Maninho, 0/
<andretyn> AlessonZaire, 0/
<tanmer> ae pessoal, alguém poderia me ajudar
<tanmer> sou novo no linux em geral, intalei o ubuntu 11.4 ontem, e tive um problema com meu modem 3g da tim, para solucioná-lo preciso editar o arquivo "40-usb_modeswitch.rules" mas n consigo editar, já tentei varios programas, me parece q só estou tendo acesso a "apenas leitura", não como proprietario
<tanmer> alguem sabe como posso editar esse arquivo?
<tanmer> alguem ai?
<Andre_Gondim> tanmer, você tem que abri com root
<Andre_Gondim> tanmer, faça Alt + F2 e digite gksu gedit
<tanmer> obrigado Andre Gondim
<edgarmagalhaes> exit
<rodman> falowss pessoal ate mais
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<picolo> Boa noite
<Nisk> Boa Noite
<andretyn> boa noite
<andretyn> picolo, 0/
<picolo> :D
<picolo> Tamo ai conecteda
<Nisk> Tem como eu criar um "atalho" no terminal? ...Tipo ao inves de eu sempre colocar o caminho do arquivo só escrever uma palavra e os comandos?
<Maninho> Nisk, sim alias
<Maninho> alias chupa="/etc/rc.d/arch $1"
<Maninho> sempre que eu mandar, chupa setup sera redirecionado para /etc/rc.d/arch setup
<Maninho> man alias e solucione seus problemas
 * Maninho =]
<Nisk> Obrigado "Maninho" (:
<Nisk> Mas eu podeia, alterar esse comando depois?
<Maninho> Nisk homem ou mulher?
 * Maninho nao quis perguntar ={
<Maninho> Nisk, sim
<Maninho> unalias chupa
<Maninho> remove
<Maninho> vc tira e ponha
<Maninho> pra ver a lista de alias, é so mandar alias no terminal
<Nisk> ah
<Maninho> Nisk, da um man alias
<Nisk> Sou homem
<Maninho> etcha mano quero seu obrigado nao, flw ai
 * Maninho =[
<Nisk> :s
<Maninho> Nisk, hauhauahauhauhau zuera mano
<Nisk> xD
<Maninho> vou tomar vinho daqueles pinga+suco de uva
<Maninho> hehehehe flw
<Nisk> hsauhsuah
<Nisk> Flw
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<barna> fala Celsinho! quanto tempo!
<Celsinho> barna,
<Celsinho> falae,
<Celsinho> quanto tempo!
<Celsinho> :)
<barna> Celsinho, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic??
<Nisk> Maninho, ele não fica permanente não?
<Maninho> Nisk claro que fique, vc deve ter adicionado como root e visto como user, ou algo semelhante,a abra o terminal coloque a alias feche abre e teste
<Maninho> seu sistema usa varias alias por padrao
<Nisk> fiz isso, não ficou ):
 * Maninho tenso
<Maninho> faça logout e tente
<hapy> boa noite
<hapy> linux mint é uma distro boa?
<Maninho> meu sistema arch funciona normal bsd slach madriva entre outros funciona porque no ubuntu seria diferente?
<Maninho> slack
 * Maninho algo mata 
<Maninho> *alcool
<Maninho> hauhauhauhauhai
<Maninho> quit
<RmN> boa noites a todos
<RmN> :D
<andretyn> RmN, 0/
<andretyn> boa
<RmN> andretyn: e ae parcero
<RmN> tudo firme por ae?
<andretyn> RmN, firme como vara-verde XD
<RmN> massa =D
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-13
<peregrinator_six> hapy, boa noite.
<rodman> hapy, e ae mano blza ^^
<hapy> boa noite gente boa peregrinator_six  e rodman
<hapy> tudo certoxd
<hapy> e com vcs?
<rodman> blza tudo e com tu
<peregrinator_six> hapy, sobre o LM tá respondido lá...
<hapy> aham, vlw
<rodman> vlws pessoas
<hapy> peregrinator_six: hehe, depois q postei o link q vc passou, so aumentou os peers do torrent, ASPOKASPOAS
<peregrinator_six> hapy, :D
<peregrinator_six> rsrrs
<peregrinator_six> é nosso!
<keepmeon> boa noite a todos, estou com uma dúvida sobre administração de sistemas
<keepmeon> gostaria da opinião de vocês
<keepmeon> estou querendo aprender uma linguagem de programação para scripting
<keepmeon> entre perl, ruby ou python, qual a melhor no sentido de melhor aprendizagem, suporte a operações de um sysadmin e robustez ?
<hapy> peregrinator_six: q raiva desse kernel, no windows tinha previsao de termino de mais de 3 horas, no ubuntu previsao de termino de 1:30 hrs. pqp
<peregrinator_six> O.o
<Nisk> Pessoal, meu Synaptic não está iniciando... Uso o ubuntu 11.10
<Nisk> Executando-o pelo terminal aparece o seguinte erro:  "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'   what():  vector::_M_range_check"
<Nisk> Alguém? :3
<RmN> barna: é nois queiroz
<RmN> :D
<barna> hehehehehehe
<peregrinator_six> Nisk, só um lembrete, o synaptic, se ainda não foi, será removido do ubuntu 11.10 viu...?!
<Nisk> Peregrinator, já foi removido
<Nisk> Só que que eu instalei ele '-'
<peregrinator_six> Nisk, vai ver a canonical ficou sabendo e desinstalou enquanto você não viu... :P
 * peregrinator_six AUSHUAHSUAHSUHA
<Nisk> lol
<MatheusNg>  Galera, to com uma dúvida aqui que acho que é básica mas não to sabendo resolver
<MatheusNg> quero mudar o grupo padrão do meu usuário. O usuário padrão criado na instalação do Ubuntu, tem o grupo com o mesmo nome do usuário, certo? No meu caso matheus:matheus
<MatheusNg> criei outro grupo (desenv) e já me adicionei nesse grupo. Agora quero tornar esse grupo o meu grupo principal, pra quando criar arquivos, diretórios, etc, já ficarem sendo desse grupo.
<MatheusNg> é isso que não to sabendo fazer :p
<MatheusNg> alguém pode me dar uma luz?
<MatheusNg> rs
<andretyn>  Não pergunte se pode perguntar, apenas pergunte! :-)
<barna> MatheusNg, num sei te ajudar, só sei q o comando chown pode mudar o dono:grupo dono do arquivo!
<MatheusNg> valeu barna, mas o que eu to precisando é definir o grupo que acabei de criar como "padrão". Sei tbm que posso mudar o grupo principal quando quiser usando o "newgrp", mas ele só permanece até eu fazer logout.
<gabezao> MatheusNg,
<gabezao> para todos os users q virão?
<MatheusNg> não não, por enquanto só pra o meu
<MatheusNg> gabezao: pretendo criar mais uns 2 nesse grupo, só
<MatheusNg> mas se souber como eu mudo todos os outros que virão, tbm vou precisar... queria definir o grupo "users" pra todos usuários novos que forem criados
<gabezao> isso você define no /etc/default/useradd
<MatheusNg> hmm, valeu gabezao
<MatheusNg> acho que achei aqui a solução pro outro problema tbm, vou só testar pra ver se é isso mesmo
<gabezao> ok
<gabezao> me mostre MatheusNg
<gabezao> :p
<MatheusNg> gabezao: usermod -G group username
<MatheusNg> só quero testar antes pq onde lí diz que o -G define o group como padrão... mas to com "medo" dele resetar todos os grupos
<MatheusNg> to dando uma olhada no man usermod
<RmN> aiaiai
<RmN> :D
<gabezao> MatheusNg,
<gabezao> ele altera o grupo
<gabezao> e nao o padrão
<gabezao> ele tira dos outros
<MatheusNg> gabezao: foi o que imaginei... rs
<RmN> alguém usa algum outro mensageiro sem ser os lixos do emesene, pidgin e amsn ?!
<MatheusNg> gabezao: tava procurando aqui e tinha visto um cara que tava justamente com esse problema por usar o -G sem o -a qdo foi adicionar o user dele a um grupo novo. Removeu dos outros.
<gabezao> aham
<MatheusNg> gabezao: a idéia de definir o grupo users como padrão, já deu certo! obrigado! :)
<MatheusNg> gabezao: alterei lá no /etc/default
<RmN> alguém ?
<gabezao> Maninho,
<gabezao> MatheusNg,
<gabezao> oq vc procura talvez seja o -g
<gabezao>        -g, --gid GROUP
<gabezao>            The group name or number of the users new initial login group. The group must exist.
<MatheusNg> gabezao: hmmm... vou testar aqui e já te falo! tks!
<MatheusNg> gabezao: aeee! é isso mesmo
<MatheusNg> # usermod -g grupo usuario
<MatheusNg> deu certo
<MatheusNg> engraçado que quando eu verifiquei no terminal do gnome, mesmo abrindo outro, parecia não ter mudado nada. Aí abri um console (ctrl+alt+f1), loguei por lá... e tá ok!
<MatheusNg> joinha
<gabezao> =)
<alfreed> boa noite, alguem sabe se é possível fazer um downgrade de versao do ubuntu? Estou com o 11.10 e gostaria de voltar a versao 11.04
<peregrinator_six> alfreed, o problema não é se é possivel e sim se voltara com tudo no lugar como você pretende, eu lhe aconselho a não fazer, pois até pra fazer upgrade um uma versao anterior direta pra outra iso não é recomendado com 100% de certeza que dará certo, o melhor é sempre instalação limpa...
<peregrinator_six> *isso..
<alfreed> sem dúvidas, mas tinha essa duvida ai, nao sabia se era possível, sem duvida a instalacao limpa é melhor
<peregrinator_six> alfreed, se você quiser fazer eu não posso lhe dar nenhuma garantia, assim como ninguem aqui, nem mesmo a canonical lhe dará...
<alfreed> peregrinator_six: sim sim, isso q pretendo fazer é o popular aranjo tecnico ou gambiarra
<alfreed> ja aconteceu para alguem esse caso: estou no meu usuário normal, ai abro o terminal mudo para root no terminal (su), logo depois digito gedit, porem ele nao abre, da o seguinte erro( http://pastebin.com/srhpDzAW), porem se digito o comando dessa forma( sudo gedit ele abre), coisa estranha pra caramba
<valerio> Oi Pessoal, boa noite.
<valerio> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<picolo> manda
<picolo> valerio: Qual seu pobrema
<valerio> estou com um bug no meu leitor de cartões...
<valerio> num consigo fazer funcionar de jeito nenhum
<valerio> tem um lance no boot...
<valerio> de liberar...
<valerio> vou achar aqui o que peguei
<valerio> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man7/bootparam.7.html
<valerio> Mas o que parece ser o problema é determinar estes parâmetros...
<valerio> XT Disk Driver Options ('xd=')
<valerio>               If you are unfortunate enough to be using one of these old 8 bit
<valerio>               cards  that  move  data  at  a whopping 125kB/s then here is the
<valerio>               scoop.  If the card is not recognized, you will have  to  use  a
<valerio>               boot arg of the form:
<valerio>               xd=type,irq,iobase,dma_chan
<valerio>               The  type  value  specifies  the  particular manufacturer of the
<valerio>               card, overriding autodetection.  For the types to  use,  consult
<valerio>               the  drivers/block/xd.c source file of the kernel you are using.
<valerio>               The type is an index in the list xd_sigs and in  the  course  of
<valerio>               time  types have been added to or deleted from the middle of the
<valerio>               list, changing all type numbers.  Today (Linux 2.5.0) the  types
<valerio>               are 0=generic; 1=DTC 5150cx; 2,3=DTC 5150x; 4,5=Western Digital;
<valerio>               6,7,8=Seagate; 9=Omti; 10=XEBEC, and where  here  several  types
<valerio>               are given with the same designation, they are equivalent.
<valerio>               The  xd_setup()  function  does  no  checking on the values, and
<valerio>               assumes that you entered all four values.  Don't disappoint  it.
<valerio>               Here  is  an example usage for a WD1002 controller with the BIOS
<valerio>               disabled/removed, using the 'default' XT controller parameters:
<valerio>               xd=2,5,0x320,3
<barna> !pastebin | valerio
<ubottu-br> valerio: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<valerio> foi mal...
<valerio> desculpe
<ZNC> valerio mmm uma pergunta rapidaooo, qual cidade vc mora?
<valerio> ilhéus, ba
<valerio> e ocê?
<ZNC> mmm entao o geoip errou lol, achei ser um amigo,
<ZNC> ^^ falou
<valerio> ilheus, ba...
<valerio> kkkk
<atr1x> bom dia
<atr1x> estou tentando habilitar Delay Pools no Squid, e estou esbarrando em algo q nao vejo explicação no google, pelo menos ainda nao encontrei =) alguém aee pode me explicar como funciona a delay_class, e qual delas usar?
<LobsHome> Bom dia
<LobsHome> Estou iniciando no Ubuntu e no Linux
<LobsHome> Estou com um problema. Meu Pen Drive não está aparecendo. Antes iniciava normalmente agora não está iniciando mais.
<Picolo> boa tarde
<Picolo> Acho que sou o unico cara que sempre entra e comprimenta aqui lol
<Picolo> Parabéns a todos os programadores do ubuntu-br
<FernandoBasso> LobsHome: O que mostra: ls /dev/sd* ?
<LobsHome> Então eu coloco e antes aparecia o icone
<LobsHome> agora parou do nada
<FernandoBasso> E quanto a pergunta que fiz?
<FernandoBasso> :)
<LobsHome> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5
<LobsHome> Com ou sem Pendrive
<LobsHome> Independente da porta.
<LobsHome> Frontal ou traseira
<LobsHome> E trocar o pen não adianta
<FernandoBasso> Coloca o pendrive, e logo em seguida digita: dmesg | tail --lines 10
<FernandoBasso> E veja se mostra algo relevante.
<FernandoBasso> Será que não desconectou algum cabo do usb por dentro do gabinete?
<LobsHome> As portas traseiras são direto da placa mãe
<FernandoBasso> Hmm.
<LobsHome> E pen pisca quando conecta e para
<FernandoBasso> Talvez ficou alguma coisa 'incomodando' na memória. As vezes, reiciar o pc, colocar o pendrive e rodar aquele comando, para ver se pelo menos ele está sendo detectado.
<LobsHome> Reiniciei, Desliguei
<LobsHome> Mas pode ser o que vc falou
<LobsHome> Não emiti ainda o comando que me passou
<LobsHome> mas simplismente agora ele abriu sozinho na tela
<FernandoBasso> As vezes, fica coisa na memória.
<FernandoBasso> Tipo, se você fecha o firefox e logo abre, as vezes dá um erro dizendo que ele JÁ está aberto.
<FernandoBasso> LobsHome: Sempre, no nautilus, escolhe a opção pra 'remover', 'desmontar', ou seja qual opções aparece pra você antes de tirar o desconectar ele do pc.
<FernandoBasso> Embora eu não acredite que você tire ele sem fazer isso.
<LobsHome> Diz retirar sem ejetar?
<FernandoBasso> Exato.
<LobsHome> Não. Eu ejetei normal
<LobsHome> Só retirei sem ejetar quando ele não apareceu.
<FernandoBasso> Certo.
<LobsHome> De inicio pensei em mau contato.
<LobsHome> Ai pensei "Fudeu" queimou
<FernandoBasso> Mas coisas parecidas já me aconteceream, e voltaram ao normal por si.
<LobsHome> Fui no PC da Dona Maria e no ruindows funciona
<LobsHome> troquei o pen nada
<LobsHome> rs
<LobsHome> Valeu Fernando.
<FernandoBasso> Que nada.
<LobsHome> Estou inciando agora. Sou um usuário avançado no windows e redes. Entendo de eletronica e hardware. Agora estou me aprimorando no Linux.
<LobsHome> Coloquei no meu pc do Home Office até agora só felicidade
<FernandoBasso> Eu sou professor de inglês, e apaixonado por linux.
<FernandoBasso> Linux é divertido de mexer.
<LobsHome> Tb estou me apaixonando. Já comprei alguns livros estou estudando principalmente Linux Modo Texto.
<FernandoBasso> LobsHome: O modo texo (command-line) foi que me interessou no linux.
<FernandoBasso> Em vez de me distanciar, tipo "nossa, digitar comandos, coisa antiga e difícil" foi exatamente o que me chamou atenção.
<LobsHome> Então eu comecei em informática a um bom tempo.
<LobsHome> Na minha época de criança/adolescencia não existia cd de jogos nas bancas
<LobsHome> Nós compravamos revista jogo.
<LobsHome> Vinha o codigo fonte, ai vc sentava a bunda e programava seu jogo de "alta" resolução.
<LobsHome> rs
<FernandoBasso> haha
<FernandoBasso> Eu tenho pc há uns 4 anos no máximo. E internet há uns 3.
<LobsHome> Chegou a conhecer essas  revistas?
<FernandoBasso> Não.
<FernandoBasso> Mas tenho 31 já.
<LobsHome> Sinto saudades dessas revistas rss
<LobsHome> Tive meu primeiro PC aos 8 anos de idade, era um Micro Engenho II da Apple.
<LobsHome> a IBM tinha acabado de lancar o XT..
<LobsHome> rs
<LobsHome> Eu tive em 88 o micro era usado de 82 mas na época era raro pessoas com pc em casa.
<LobsHome> Também tenho 31
<FernandoBasso> :/
<FernandoBasso> Oops. Eu quis dizer :)
<LobsHome> Obrigado pela Ajuda. Vou sair deste PC e colocar o outro para rodar tenho que terminar a instalação do cliente.
<FernandoBasso> Certo. Prazer em conhecê-lo.
<Mendigo> alguem ai sabe onde defino uma rota no sistema?
<Mendigo> tipo quero deixar grvado no sistema: route add default gw 192.168.0.254
<Mendigo> alguem sabe cm posso fazer?
<FernandoBasso> Depende.
<peregrinator_six> barna, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/09/darktable-aplicativo-workflow-para-fotografos/
<UdontKnow> que adianta, se nao temos programas bons pra lidar com raw ainda no linux?
<Nisk> Existe algum programa parecido com o Synaptic?
<Nisk> Existe algum programa parecido com o Synaptic?
<UdontKnow> Nisk: nao repita a pergunta :-)
<Nisk> Foi mal, pensei que não tinha ido
<rodman> boa tarde
<rodman> pessoal peço a ajuda de vcs ou quem ja mexeu com isso toe virtualizando 3 maquinas fisicas em servidores virtuais qual hardware ou servidor recomendam sendo q um sera pra web usando muito o /var outro proxy dns dhcp e outro email usando muito o home -> mailbox e o /var pra bkps
<rodman> obg por qualquer ajuda
<UdontKnow> lol
<UdontKnow> rodman: isso foi quase "preciso de um carro, eu gosto de comprar pao na padaria da mariazinha e meu sapato e preto"
<rodman> UdontKnow, vai criticar em vez de ajudar se for nao precisa falar comigo blza
<UdontKnow> rodman: bom, decide ai, se quiser ajuda, me avisa
<gbs> uaheuaheu
<gbs> rodman, voce nao falou nada
<gbs> de como é a carga nos sistemas
<gbs> e também, lendo melhor, nao consegui ler o que voce quer
<UdontKnow> gbs: ele fez cross-posting
<UdontKnow> gbs: desperdicando tempo de usuarios em varios canais
<UdontKnow> gbs: e ainda se acha no direito de me agredir
<gbs> omg, depois de uns 10 minutos meu android deu boot
<gbs> auehauehaue
<gbs> cartao sd tosco dos infernos
<rodman> gbs, mano o problema nao é eu não falar nada é a forma rispida q ele trata as pessoas se ninguem se ofende eu me ofendo pow nao fui so eu quem reclamou disso sobre ele blza concordo com ele, ele não é obrigado a ajudar mais atrapalhar tb nao da ne
<rodman> so isso
<gbs> bom
<gbs> isso nao me importa
<gbs> :)
<gbs> reclama pra um admin sei la =P
<gbs> tem um cara la no trabalho que fala
<gbs> 'se quiser, reclama pro papa'
<gbs> auehauheau
<gbs> chamam esse cara de papa, pq não tem ninguém q mande nele -_-
<rodman> kkk
<shallwe> fala galerinha
<shallwe> alguem com ubuntu 11.10? testando
<rodman> shallwe, fala ae mano ja volto
<shallwe> nossa chat morto a tarde :P
<lulamolusco> alguem conhece LV Host? ou recomenda algum host de VPS?
<lulamolusco> LGV Host*
<shallwe> acho que ubuntu ta ficando bom d+ pessoal não tem mais dúvidas, daqui a pouco o irc vai pras cucuia, culpa do ubuntu ser tão bom :D  fácil de usar
<UdontKnow> lulamolusco: webhostingtalk tem reviews
<lulamolusco> UdontKnow, vlw
<Duka> ola pessaol!
<Duka> pessoal***
<Duka> alguem poderia ajudar?atualizei o kernel para versao 3.0 e alguns aplicativos que estavam em pt estao em ingles...
<Duka> tem como deixar todo  o sistemas em pt?
<Duka> incluindo aplicativos etc....
<andretyn> Olás
<andretyn> AlessonZaire, 0/
<AlessonZaire> andretyn :O
<AlessonZaire> MIlagre! Pagaram seu resgate, homem de deus!!
<andretyn> AlessonZaire, toh de volta, Claro!!! hehehhehhehe
<AlessonZaire> Eu sei que vai soar bem gay mas senti sua falta viu, bem vindo de volta :D
<andretyn> Vamos parar com a viadagem, mas eh bom voltarXD
<AlessonZaire> :D
<shallwe> alguem com ubuntu 11.10? testando
 * lulamolusco is away: ||sexpistol=OFF||
<RmN> boa noite rapaziada :D
<AlissonB`away> boa noite :D
<picolo> Galera como adicionar um programa para iniciar junto com o sistema
<picolo> No gerenciador de sessao eu sei que da, mas os comandos eu nao sei como proceder
<Maninho> picolo
<Maninho> procura no menu principal
<Maninho> inicio de sesssão
<picolo> Maninho: eu utilizei o applicativo de sessao
<picolo> mas os comando nao sei como proceder
<vicentimartins> boa noite
<vicentimartins> algum desenvolvedor php?!
<UdontKnow> vicentimartins: tenta o ##php ou o ##php-br
<vicentimartins> uehueheh
<vicentimartins> UdontKnow, blz brother! obg
<UdontKnow> vicentimartins: ueh, riu pq? falei algo engracado?
<RmN> alguém conhece um mensageiro q seja melhor q o pidgin , emesene e amsn ?
<RmN> para o gnome
<RmN> Facção central - Desculpa mãe
<RmN> oooo
<RmN> :?D
<RmN> :D
<RmN> cara
<RmN> o mundo tá perdido
<RmN> colocaram uma bomba em um onibus escolar
<RmN> no paquistão
<RmN> todas as crianças morreram
<RmN> pqp
<RmN> revoltante
<picolo> Sim Empathy rsss
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-14
<RmN> picolo:
<RmN> sabe como eu ativo quando a pessoa me manda webcam no empathy
<RmN> abrir ?
<RmN> tem q instalar algum plugin ?
<bemlindo> boa noite comunidade
<tricks> opa
<bemlindo> estou com um grande problema e queria compartilhar com todos afi de conseguir alguma ajuda
<tricks> qual é?
<bemlindo> astou tentando instalar o ubuntu11.04 em meu computador
<bemlindo> primeiro queria saber se essa versao nao roda em dispositivos ide?
<tricks> :/
<tricks> nu msei
<tricks> sou iniciante
<tricks> :/
<bemlindo> pois nao consegui rodar o live-cd no meu drive ide e nao rodou
<bemlindo> axe que fosse a midia porem gravei outra midia e mesmo assim nao rodou
<tricks> ixi
<bemlindo> ai tive a ideia de criar um instalador pelo pendrive
<bemlindo> e me deparei com outro problema
<bemlindo> quando tento criar o instalador usb
<bemlindo> ele carrega ate 78% e para
<bemlindo> dando um erro
<bemlindo> --------------------------- Installation failed --------------------------- An uncaught exception was raised: [Errno 13] Permission denied --------------------------- OK    ---------------------------
<tricks> :S
<tricks> grava pelo unetbootin né?
<bemlindo> o pendrive tem 1 GB
<tricks> aaa
<bemlindo> usb-creator.exe
<tricks> deve ser por isso
<tricks> tambem
<bemlindo> isso o q?
<amarelinho_EMO> ...
<amarelinho_EMO> cheguei miguxosssss
<tricks> 1gb
<amarelinho_EMO> pra sorte de todos
<tricks> pode nao ser
<tricks> muito espaço
<tricks> mais ele nao reclama disso
<tricks> permissao negada :S
<tricks> um...
<amarelinho_EMO> tricks qual é o seu problema miguxo???
<amarelinho_EMO> Eu entendo quase tudo de linux
<tricks> né eu nao
<tricks> é o bem lindo
<tricks> ai
<Maninho> bemlindo coloca um pendrive de 2 ou 4gb
<tricks> pois é
<amarelinho_EMO> bemlindo qual é o seu problema??? manda que eu entendo quase tudo de linux...
<tricks> ele disse ki o pc dele
<hapy> boa noite pessoal
<tricks> nao roda o live cd
<tricks> do ubunto 11.04
<andretyn> hapy, 0/
<tricks> e tento instala no pen de 1gb
<tricks> e da erro
<amarelinho_EMO> puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuts tricks, essa é justamente a que eu não sei
<tricks> kkkk
<UdontKnow> amarelinho_EMO: descreva o comportamento do smartass governor
<amarelinho_EMO> heahehaheha mau
<tricks> axo ki é por causa do espaço
<tricks> ele usa  o usb-creator
<bemlindo> mais o cd tem 680 mb
<bemlindo> estranho nao da num pen de 1gb
<tricks> é
<ZNC> sem trollagem no canal
<amarelinho_EMO> ZNC quem tá trolando aqui miguxo?
<tricks> quando fui instalar o meu back gnome foi assim mais rodo tranquilo no unet boot
<tricks> e o kde tambem
 * peregrinator_six ...
<amarelinho_EMO> UdontKnow irc parece sauna gay.. só da homem
<amarelinho_EMO> puts grila
<tricks> kkkkkkkkkk
<ZNC> e sempre chega mais um
<ZNC> parece mesmo *.*
<tricks> ki orror so entrei nessa sala por indicaçao
<tricks> .-.
 * Maninho isso ZNC toque aqui
<ZNC> tricks /part
<amarelinho_EMO> tricks H ou M?
<UdontKnow> amarelinho_EMO: se nao gostou, fique a vontade pra sair. E suas preferencias afeto-fisiologicas sao offtopic aqui
<amarelinho_EMO> Agora que nao saio mesmo
<tricks> H
<amarelinho_EMO> Vou armar a barraca aqui
<tricks> é ki tava tentando criar um nome ai fikei puto pq ja tinha um monte
<tricks> ai fikei co mraiva e digitei tricks petricks :P
<amarelinho_EMO> boa
<RmN> aushauahaush
<tricks> kkkkkkk
<RmN> pqp
<RmN> =x
<hapy> assuntos extras em #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<RmN> todo mundo ja sabe
<RmN> mais tá geral afim de conversar aqui
<RmN> =)
<amarelinho_EMO> puuuuuuuuuts que galera chata
<amarelinho_EMO> isso que faz um canal ficar ruim, nao existe nada do topic pra ser discutido, entao todos ficam só olhando
<amarelinho_EMO> e nada é escrito, nao existe interação
<Andre_Gondim> amarelinho_EMO, favor, respeite as regras do canal
<amarelinho_EMO> ok
<amarelinho_EMO> Andre_Gondim sobre linux ubuntu em portugues entao exato?
<Andre_Gondim> amarelinho_EMO, suporte ao Ubuntu em português do Brasil
<amarelinho_EMO> Caramba galera, alguém já usou um sistema operacional tao ruim como esse "Ubuntu em portugês", muito ruim...
<amarelinho_EMO> E que mudança do gerenciador foir essa em???
<Maninho> hehehehe, nada agrada a todos acontece
<tricks> tem outro ruim sim
<Andre_Gondim> amarelinho_EMO, isso não é exatamente suporte, você quer discutir use o bate-papo ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<tricks> backtrack gnome
<tricks> ¬¬
<Andre_Gondim> apesar de não ser claro, o Ubuntu 11.04 usa GNOME, o Unity não é um ambiente tipo GNOME, KDE
<AlessonZaire> amarelinho_EMO  pra definir o 'ruim' voce precisa saber o que eh bom, e se voce sabe o que eh bom nao precisa perder tempo discutindo sobre o que acha ruim XD
<amarelinho_EMO> AlessonZaire na verdade discordo um pouco de vc
<AlessonZaire> amarelinho_EMO nao deixa de estar no seu direito ;p
 * andretyn observando a discusão...
<amarelinho_EMO> Se vc acha que uma coisa é ruim, possivelmente é porque ela não serviu para vc, ou vc nao conseguiu alcançar o seu objetivo com ela
<Mendigo>  /leave
<amarelinho_EMO> ou seja, eu posso nao gostar de um sistema, mas nao por ele ser ruim, mas porque nao consegui me adaptar
<amarelinho_EMO> ou nao  achei um programa que fizesse o que eu queria
<ZNC> ou nao foi capaz de usar e acredita ser ruim,
<amarelinho_EMO> andretyn EMO é cultura
<amarelinho_EMO> heahea
<AlessonZaire> Eh, pode ser uma questao de nao atender a necessidades pessoais, ou propria limitaçao pessoal, concordo
<amarelinho_EMO> ZNC também, mas isso cai em nao conseguir alcançar um determinado objetivo
<ZNC> usa windows ele vai ser capaz de suprir toda suas necessidades
<ZNC> windows e facil aqueles exe moleza
<amarelinho_EMO> ZNC uso ele também dentro outros
 * andretyn continua observando a discursão
<ZNC> ah entao fechou,
<AlessonZaire> amarelinho_EMO  Mas voce pode ser um pouco mais especifico, ao inves de esculachar o sistema explicar em que pontos ele nao esta atendendo as suas expectativas e descobrir se existe um modo de contornar, nao eh?
<amarelinho_EMO> simmmmmmmmmm
<ZNC> amarelinho_EMO, estou no canal do windows discutindo se quiser aparece por la #windows
<tricks> o gente tem alguem ki sabe mexer em backtrack?
<tricks> to com duvida no exploit
<tricks> :/
<amarelinho_EMO> AlessonZaire na verdade eu não tenho muitos problemas com o linux nao, eu já usei muitas distros
<andretyn> ZNC, tem canal para o rWindows:)
<ZNC> andretyn tem e faz tempo.
<amarelinho_EMO> tricks eu já usei também, mas problemas com exploits sãomais expecíficos
 * ZNC odia o dito cujo
<tricks> niguem pode me ajudar naum?
<tricks> qual?
<tricks> so consegui em rede interna
<ZNC> tricks veja no man <aplicação>
<tricks> ok
<amarelinho_EMO> tricks puts, pode ser parametros mesmo
<amarelinho_EMO> ou entao qeu demora e vc nao tem paciência
<tricks> soki o unico problema é que quando tento rede externa dá failed to bin ai mostra o ip
<amarelinho_EMO> humm
<amarelinho_EMO> tricks quando vc usa na rede interna vc usa com ip?
<tricks> sim
<amarelinho_EMO> pode ser que o plugin nao resolva nome
<amarelinho_EMO> e vc esta usando dns no remoto
<tricks> sim
<picolo> Vou fzer um teste no ubuntu 10.10 na virtual box
<amarelinho_EMO> picolo que tipo de teste?
<amarelinho_EMO> picolo vc está falando do ubuntu 10.10, o tópico fala apenas do 10.04, entao saiba que não é aceito conversao of-topic aqui no canal
<amarelinho_EMO> componha-se
<tricks> kkkkkkkkkk
<amarelinho_EMO> ops, 11.04
<picolo> ops
<picolo> llllll
<picolo> kkkkkkkk caramba errei dinovo
<picolo> 11.10 rsss
<tricks> :S
<picolo> Eu estou baixando o 11.10 para rodar em um virtual box
<amarelinho_EMO> picolo vc esta usando win agora
<amarelinho_EMO> entendi
<picolo> win? nops
<amarelinho_EMO> versao antiga
<amarelinho_EMO> blz
<hapy> se for em VM beleza, mas instalar no hd creio eu q seja muito cedo, vou esperar o proximo lancamento dia 22
<picolo> nao 11.04
<picolo> hapy: eu tambem, so vou rodar em maquiina virtual para ver como esta
<amarelinho_EMO> hummm, já tem uma versao beta da 11.10
<tricks> alguem sabe uma sala brasileira aki?
<amarelinho_EMO> nem estou ligado
<tricks> so conheço 2
<tricks> contando com essa ¬¬
<amarelinho_EMO> tricks de que?
<picolo> mas instalar na maquina mesmo so no final
<picolo> sobre linux ubuntu so esta mesmo
<tricks> de backtrack :/
<amarelinho_EMO> de backtrack nao me lembro nao
<amarelinho_EMO> mas de linux tem uma pancada
<tricks> aaa
<tricks> aa
<amarelinho_EMO> É galera
<xispirito> meninas, cheguei
<amarelinho_EMO> vou mi já que já está pingando
<xispirito> o/
<picolo> :p
<amarelinho_EMO> até amanhã miguxos...
<tricks> flw
<RmN> nossa
<RmN> peguei um cliente de irc
<picolo> amarelinho_EMO: ate
<RmN> legalzão
<RmN> :D
<picolo> qual nombre?
<picolo> cara eu gosto das coisas simples, o xchat ta supoer bacana
<picolo> Galera desculpe a pergunta, mas alguem aqui desenvolve para IOS
<picolo> Tem um pessoa precisando de um desenvolvedor
<RmN> picolo:
<RmN> te falar cara
<RmN> tal de Smuxi
<RmN> achei melhor que o xchat
<RmN> =)
<RmN> mto melhor mesmo
<RmN> pode apostar
<Mendigo> alguem ai pode da uma ajuda? ERRO> http://pastebin.com/8nnV3nW8
<RmN> digo
<RmN> hehe
<xispirito> Mendigo, o código fonte do kernel
<xispirito> você não o tem =)
<Mendigo> entaoooo xispirito i | kernel-source         | The Linux Kernel Sources                             | pacote
<Mendigo> " -> i | kernel-source         | The Linux Kernel Sources                             | pacote
<Mendigo> nao eh isso?
<xispirito> instala o fonte Mendigo
<Mendigo> kernel-default-devel-2.6.37.6-0.7.1.x86_64
<Mendigo> isso?
<Mendigo> nao acho =x
<xispirito> tem um metapacote no ubuntu que eu lembro
<xispirito> quer dizer
<xispirito> se mandar instalar o kernel-source
<xispirito> ele instala o fonte de seu kernel
<Mendigo> blz. vou ver aki q to com opensuse
<Mendigo> vou procurar
<xispirito> hum, deve ter algo do tipo
<xispirito> cara, isso é cruel com o ser humano: http://validator.w3.org/
<picolo> kkkk
<xGrind> \o
<picolo> xispirito: Validar seu codigo de marcação?
<xispirito> aham
<picolo> Isso ate e simples, complicado e manter um padrao com o ieca
<xispirito> ah cara, o ie que se exploda
<xispirito> hehueauh
<picolo> Pior que ainda, e infelizmente é o mais usado
<xispirito> tá, mas mesmo css é diferente çá/
<xispirito> #lá
<picolo> Diferente?
<xispirito> js eu sei que dá umas derrapada dependendo do navegador
<xispirito> quer dizer, interpretado diferente
<picolo> Nossa, css da umas derrapadas também
<xispirito> hehe
<picolo> Margin mesmo nao é igual para todos
<xispirito> eu me enrolei com as cores jpg a pouco
<xispirito> webkit renderiza de um jeito, gecko de outro ¬¬
<picolo> Exato
<Mendigo> xispirito: aeww acho q achei! =P ( zypper si kernel-source )
<xispirito> Mendigo, por ae =)
<RmN> teste
<RmN> teste
<RmN> :D
<picolo> Alguem de Sp capital ai?
<RmN> não sou
<tricks> to longe PI
<RmN> :D
<tricks> kkkkkkkk
<Picolo> Eu também estou
<Picolo> MS
<Picolo> Mas estou perguntando para saber quem vai do Campus Party
<RmN> teste
<RmN> teste
<RmN> :D
<RmN> :D
<RmN> campus party ?
<RmN> q isso ?
<RmN> ?
<RmN> javolto
<tricks> gente ja vou ae
<tricks> paz ae
<tricks> flws
<RmN> flws
<root> oi
<David> Boa noite
<David> alguem pode me ajudar a fazer um NAT no ubuntu
<Picolo> Qual o atalho para mostrar todas as telas abertas?
<Guest91619> estou tento serios problemas ;s
<Guest91619> ..
<Agera> Alguem ?
<Agera> ja tentei os possiveis e imaginarios tutoriais mas nao deu
<Agera> quando tento abrir uma porta no DSLINK 260e
<Agera> dae esse erro :Error adding NAT reserved mapping pool
<Agera> eu acho q o problema não está no modem
<Agera> mas ja liberei o firewall e nada
<Agera> :S
<Agera> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<hapy> pessoal, alguem da uma ajuda no skype
<hapy> ja instalei dos repositorios, baixei do proprio skype e nada
<hapy> da esse erro: @HP-Pavilion-dm4:~$ skype
<hapy> Falha de segmentação
<hapy> e toda vez tenho q reinstalar ele pra voltar a funcionar
<hapy> sai fora
<hapy> perdao, janela errada
<Picolo> hapy: vc ja tentou reparar os pacotes?
<hapy> sim
<hapy> Picolo: se eu reinstalo o pacote ele funciona
<hapy> até agora o geito foi sempre ter o pacote deb em maos, pois toda ves q qro iniciar o skype, necessito reinstalar
<RmN> jeito*
<hapy> RmN:  isso msmo, desculpa.... nao vou mto bem no ingles, mas no portugues eu detono kkkkkkk
<RmN> uhashushushusahsausahusahusuasahusuasasa
<RmN> :x
<RmN> ninguém é perfeito
<RmN> relaxa
<RmN> hehehee
<RmN> :D
<hapy> x
<hapy> XD
<Picolo> hapy: aparentemente esta corrompendo pacotes.
<Agera> ALGUEM me ajuda
<Agera> pleasee
<RmN> :D
<Agera> é caso de vida ou morte
<Picolo> kkkkkk fale
<Agera> eu preciso fazer um NAT no ubuntu
<Agera> mas ta foda
<Agera> ;s
<Agera> ou DMZ
<Agera> Meu modem é o DSL260e
<RmN> teste
<Agera> to usando router wireless mas está com a porta liberada no router
<Picolo> Cara, vc liberou as portas que vc precisa no modem?
<RmN> teste
<RmN> :D
<Agera> mas no modem nao da pra liberar no modem
<Agera> da erro
<Agera> ;s
<Agera> e no router liberou de boa
<RmN> teste
<RmN> :d
<Agera> o firewall do ubuntu esta todo liberado (nao me invada :D)
<Agera> mas nao da certo man
<Agera> Error adding NAT reserved mapping pool
<Picolo> vc esta usando o terminal de acesso remoto do ubuntu?
<RmN> teste
<RmN> :D
<Agera> esse é o erro q da
<Agera> nao entendi a pergunta
<Picolo> Cara o erro esta dizendo que o mapeamento ja esta reservado
<Picolo> vc tentou fazer outro
<Picolo> Tipo, usar outra porta?
<Agera> mas todas portas da isso
<Agera> a do apache 8000 da esse erro
<Picolo> Agera e homem ou mulher, estou falando cara :p
<Agera> e do mysql é 3306
<Agera> ambas deu erro
<Agera> agera = empresa i am an guy (M)
<Picolo> :P
<Agera> sako o drama ?
<Agera> to dois dias tentando
<Picolo> Infelizmente nao vou poder te ajudar, cabou de bixar o 11.10 e vou instala-lo
<Agera> ja tentei com dois modem
<Agera> ;s
<Agera> alguem ?
<Agera> vlw Picolo :D
<Picolo> :D
<xispirito> Errors found while checking this document as XHTML 1.0 Transitional!
<xispirito> Result: 	80 Errors
<xispirito> 0.0
<RmN> :D
<RmN> teste
<RmN> :d
<RmN> arrumado
<RmN> hehehe
<hapy> Picolo: apos reinstalar, o skype abre e gera as seguintes linhas...    http://pastebin.com/4Q3AhYRp
<Agera> alguem pode me ajudar pela misericordia de cristo ?
 * Picolo is away: Estou ocupado
<Agera> ???
<barna> Agera, qual o seu problema??? eu acabei de chegar!
<Agera> bem preciso abrir uma porta no modem
<Agera> mas da erro
<Agera> Error adding NAT reserved mapping pool
<Agera> esse erro
<Agera> alguma ideia doq seja ?
<barna> nossa! faz uns 10 anos q num mecho com modem!
<Agera> mas eu acho q o problema é no OS
<Agera> firewall talvez, mas ja desabilitei tudo
<Agera> e continua com erro
<Agera> nada ? ;s
<hapy> mta
<barna> Agera, que tipo de modem é?
<Agera> Ops
<Agera> tinha saido
<Agera> é o DSL 260E
<Agera> DSLINK*
<Agera> Router Wifi DL-524
<barna> Agera, e vc tem q abrir essa porta no modem! correto?
<peregrinator_six> barna, o hapy quer saber como faz o skype funcionar no ubuntu...
<hapy> após a reinstalacao ele abre, mas gera esse erro no terminal igual  http://pastebin.com/4Q3AhYRp
<barna> peregrinator_six, boa noite!
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa noite.
<barna> opa vamos lá! aki ele funfa de boa!
<peregrinator_six> barna, não é pra eu, é pro hapy
<barna> eu to ligado!
<barna> hapy, como q vc instalou o skype?
<hapy> barna: ja instalei pelos repositorios e baixando tbm pelo site do skype
<Picolo> O meu Deus, estou sendo tentado a instlar o ubuntu 11.10 :p
<barna> e nos 2 da esse erro?
<hapy> sim
<barna> que estranho!
<barna> cha eu pesquisa aki!
<barna> aki é só instalar pelo rep e configurar ele!
<hapy> antes de reinstalar ele nao abre, porem exibe a mensagem no terminal: "Falha de segmentação"
<barna> hapy, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<Agera> barna
<hapy> apos reinstalar ele da esse erro q postei no pastebin.   Estou usando a 11.04 com gnome3
<Agera> desculpa estava ausente,
<Agera> cara tava tentando aki
<Agera> e NADA
<Agera> sim quero abrir a porta 8000
<barna> Agera, num sei se esse é o caso, mas usei um roteador uma vez que só aceitava alteração feitas pelo IE!
<Andre_Gondim> hapy, posso estar errado, mas em geral falha de segmentação é algo relacionado a acesso da informação não lembro se na memória ou no hd
<barna> instalei ele com o winetricks pra pode mexer nele!
<Agera> sera ?
<Agera> mas como vou fazer isso no linux
<Agera> e o DSLINK nao precisa de activex
<barna> hapy, v se isso ajuda!
<barna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/646862
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 646862 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu Maverick) "skype crashes after signing in" [High,Fix released]
<Agera> cara eu preciso dormi, to acordado desde ontem tentando isso
<Agera> mas o prazo eh amanha
<Agera> o_O
<Agera> vamo vamo vamo õ/
<Agera> alguem ?
<barna> Agera, nossa, eu num manjo quase nada disso!
<Agera> e eu tentei com outro modem
<barna> mas sempre tem uma galera aki manja muito!
<hapy> Andre_Gondim: o estranho é que depois que reinstalo o pacote (no caso cada vez que reinicio o computador) aparece esse erro, nunca mexi  nas permisoes, nada nada, talvez possa ter um bad block algo assim no hd, isso é possivel, porem nao lembro de cabeca o comando para verificar erros no hd
<Agera> poise parece q hoje num tem, ou nao estao mt interessados
<Agera> eu vou tentar abrir uma porta em outro pc
<Agera> windows
<barna> Agera, tenta em outros canais, tipo, #vivaolinux, #linux4fun e #linuxajuda
<Agera> depois eu falo q aconteceu
<Andre_Gondim> hapy, sim tem a ver com bb
<barna> pra checar bb usa o fdisk???
<gabezao> usa o badblock mesmo
<gabezao> depois com fsck você isola eles.
<gabezao> badblock -o bad.tx -n -v /dev/sdxx
<barna> hapy, nesse aki tão falando pra fazer um sudo rm ~/.skype que funfou pra algumas pessoas! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/788573
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 788573 in skype (Ubuntu) "Skype crashes during start" [Undecided,Fix released]
<hapy> barna: ok vou fazer
<barna> hapy, tem mais esse tb!
<barna> http://heartbeat.skype.com/2011/05/problems_signing_into_skype_an.html
<barna> ja volto!
<hapy> barna: eu vou adicionar aos favoritos e ja fazer os testes, agora q eu reinstalei ele funciona de boa, q  mééércadoria isso aki
<Agera> voltei
<hapy> brigado pela ajuda ai gente boa, agradeço muito a vcs barna e Andre_Gondim , mto abrigado. Vou deixar o Hd aqui verificando se tem algum badblock e caso nao resolva com os links e com a verificacao eu volto aki
<hapy> Boa noite gente boa.... XD
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<xispirito> vão me dizer que não pode usar <td> em xhtml ¬¬
<picolo> Não resiste a tentanção de usar o ubuntu 11.10 rs
<LobsHome> Boa noite.
<LobsHome> Amigos estou com uma dúvida.
<vitorlobo> diga -.-
<LobsHome> Bem, eu desenvolvia no Windows atravéz do Dreamweaver os sites.
<LobsHome> Pesquisei na internet e achei o Aptana.
<LobsHome> Mas não consegui localizar como fazer isso em modo gráfico.
<vitorlobo> ue
<vitorlobo> roda o dreamweaver no ubuntu pelo wine
<vitorlobo> e owned
<vitorlobo> >.<
<LobsHome> Só fica no modo do codigo fonte.
<xispirito> eu desenvolvo usando vim
<xispirito> =)
<LobsHome> vim?
<vitorlobo> mas ae o buraco é mais embaixo..além do que vim usa mais modo texto
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install vim
<vitorlobo> o.o
<xispirito> vim usa total modo texto
<xispirito> lol
<vitorlobo> poisé
<LobsHome> Ele é mais texto?
<vitorlobo> n soluciona o problema dele
<xispirito> mas é legal para quem quer só escrever o código e pronto
<xispirito> vianaweb, eu sei que não
<xispirito> só quis expor o outro lado =)
<LobsHome> Ai complica. Eu entendo o codigo sem problemas, mas o modo grafico agiliza.
<xispirito> Vithor,
<xispirito> afff
<vitorlobo> aptana é modo grafico?
<LobsHome> Tenho alguns cliente que necessitam de alterações rapidas.
<LobsHome> Eu estou tentando achar o modo grafico no aptana.
<LobsHome> Mas até agora sem sucesso
<deusr> algum vivo aí?
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> se tu tiver agoniado
<vitorlobo> instala o dw ae e seja feliz
<vitorlobo> ou entao volta pro windows
<vitorlobo> é meio tenso vir pro linux e ficar com pepino na mão
<vitorlobo> particularmente prefiro quebrar a cabeça no linux do que voltar pro windows...mesmo q o trampo esteja em jogo ^^
<LobsHome> De boa. Eu tenho outra maquina com Windows.
<vitorlobo> mas eu sou eu..cabeça dura msmo fazer oq
<LobsHome> Mas quero em breve migrar 100% para o linux
<vitorlobo> migrei 100% pro linux desde o começo desse ano hehe
<LobsHome> Acho que tem solução. Para os modulos PHP sem problema o aptana deu pau no dream
<LobsHome> rs
<LobsHome> Mas é foda principalmente o layout... rs
<LobsHome> Mas vou achar.. rs
<deusr> algum anos eu usei um programa que não me lembro o nome mais, mas vc roda ele e verifica por falhas de segurança no linux
<deusr> alguém tem ideia do programa?
<deusr> usei ele quando usava gentoo
<megalinux> ????????????
<megalinux> hsafjsgcfhsdjfb        fdsd kgfs cfxdjsc       sfdgskcxzdsdvghsk\d fwfscdtkwdg
<megalinux> fdsafdetwqdflfsaxzcdghsfe
<megalinux>  sda fydfsaghdgzdfcsv\ gd. h
<megalinux> dfsgh\dfkgdl\sy fuçf d
<megalinux> sdagjasklfdyelyqwteygsdj283736789026
<megalinux> um abuso?
<megalinux> senha dwgsy2173gdzgah7218hsh
<megalinux> khftghcccccccccccccccccccccttttttttttttttd5rt6ditditfyfydgchsgduifbdsbfcgzvxhfbgwyastdlhsyftwehjayilxfadwktyefduaweigfytoauwefvgfoyuawevdtysdfwiedwdhfljapefaiweru36895rfhfwhltrxsgdjhbguilçwqegggwyedwaçldfjhwehsfyewlfahdsçuialweglegwdhfsayhelwjksisadytuhajsgycbudhgbgvl ihwvjboucibvsdhfge fgywdhwlq bfiahfguw.ebgvdçsufwebllllllllllcfuseçfcb
<megalinux> fldhjatew uigfhdsb vcuhszluhejfzgsdfghgavudgfhlgahsdfyueruyfewyrweydfctfegf
<megalinux> fidsgfyoegydgwuiegsyfdyusfyuefwçlksdçsiyqrwçosafhqçoãsdipfa
<megalinux> wofçedfaoíowyuosgjksdçflueiyiheçwqeiywju
<megalinux> efhjçchuicwkhugiuwerhgtuiewryqwopweq
<megalinux> wqiyriqwofahjsgctsdgrliwqyop[
<megalinux> werywuryeowjqfgdufhshgytqe2flqwd8sqfhjefgsaçf
<megalinux> ewhgfewuiegyfuewhfgdgulqhwjgfçdswfjhirqhr
<megalinux> ehejkgfiewjgçdjfgçegwyiuew
<xispirito> deusr, tiger, chrootkit, nessus?!?
<xispirito> cops...
<xispirito> tem um monte
<deusr> xispirito, chrootkit
<deusr> gracias ;)
<LobsHome> Preciso de ajuda com Pen Drive.
<LobsHome> Só funciona quando quer...
<LobsHome> Alguém pode me dar uma ajuda com o Pen drive?
<alexfs0> olá
<alexfs0> alguém aí?
<alexfs0> alô???
<Cesar_Augusto> djszapi:  fale
<djszapi> not speaking Brazilian, need someone's assistant to check out 3-4 Brazilian->English debug translation before pushing..
<djszapi> assistance*
<Cesar_Augusto> sim yes
<djszapi> Laszlo Papp via archlinux.us to Andrius
<djszapi> show details 10:36 AM (3 hours ago)
<djszapi> http://paste.xinu.at/IlbNu/
<djszapi> sorry for the spam :)
<Cesar_Augusto> problem ?
<djszapi> is that fine ?
<djszapi> http://paste.kde.org/121255/ -> and not sure about this one..
<Cesar_Augusto> I will wait for a turn here tradudor
<Cesar_Augusto> ready, you can talk
<Cesar_Augusto> I activated a translator, you should be reading it in English right?
<Cesar_Augusto> djszapi:
<Cesar_Augusto> what is the problem?
<Cesar_Augusto> you need a translation, confirming a translation?
<djszapi> I need a confirmation and a translation about the last mixed sentence.
 * vitoravelino__ is away: I'm busy
<LobsHome> Estou com problemas com a porta USB.
<LobsHome> Alguém ai que possa me ajudar?
<LobsHome> Fernando
<LobsHome> Blz?
<LobsHome> Cara acho que descobri o lance do Pen.
<LobsHome> Poderia me dar uma mão?
<FernandoBasso> Se eu suber, claro que sim.
<LobsHome> Seguinte aconteceu de novo.
<LobsHome> Agora consegui relacionar o evento a porta USB.
<LobsHome> Por exemplo: Minha Epson CX5900 está como off nestes momentos que não reconhece o pen.
<khyron> opa
<khyron> consegui
<khyron> bom dia pessoal
<FernandoBasso> LobsHome: Não é a BIOS?
<khyron> alguem pode meajudar
<FernandoBasso> Não pergunte se alguém pode te ajudar.
<LobsHome> Com Windows roda normal.
<khyron> como se descobre um hostname de uma impressora na rede atraves do ip dela??
<FernandoBasso> Ninguem saberá se pode ou não até saber qual o problema.
<LobsHome> Certo. Valeu a dica
<FernandoBasso> LobsHome: Mas se no windows funciona bem, a princípio não seria a bios.
<khyron> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<khyron> tem alguem comando que retorna essa informação??
<LobsHome> Sim.
<LobsHome> Testei aqueles comandos que havia me informado.
<FernandoBasso> khyron: Não sabia que impressora tem hostname. (sem ironia)
<FernandoBasso> Mas acho que o khyron quer dizer o hostname da máquina compartilhando a impressora.
<LobsHome> Fernando: creio que o khyron está se referindo ao pc no qual a impressora está ligada ou então a impressoras add diretamente a rede.
<andretyn> o/
<khyron> nao
<khyron> uma impressora de rede possui um nome
<khyron> nao esta atrelada em um equipamento
<FernandoBasso> khyron: Pode possuir um nome, mas não o 'hostname', como você disse.
<FernandoBasso> Ou é assim mesmo?
<khyron> bem... de qualquer forma
<khyron> tem algum comando que me retorna o nome da impressora??
<LobsHome> Sim é host tb.
<LobsHome> Kyron a impressora está ligada apenas no linux ou tem windows na rede?
<andretyn> bom dia!!!
<khyron> mais nada
<khyron> so sei o ip dela
<khyron> esta diretamente na rede[
<khyron> nao sei onde fica a fila de impressao dela
<LobsHome> Impressoras de rede tem a fila propria.
<LobsHome> É como um roteador. Vc tem que acessar o IP da mesma.
<LobsHome> Normalmente ela tem por nome padrão algo relacionado ao modelo.
<LobsHome> Acessa por IP e configura ela para ter um nome que deseja.
<khyron> nao posso mexer na impressora
<khyron> ela pertence a um departamento aqui na empresa
<khyron> so posso adicionar ela
<khyron> sou novo aqui
<LobsHome> Não pode chamar o TI?
<LobsHome> Para fazer isso?
<khyron> nao
<khyron> bem ...
<khyron> acho q nao tem um comando que de este retorno
<khyron> tipo  nbtstat  ou coisa assim
<LobsHome> Existe liberação para utilizar a impressora. Ela resgistra as impressões em um modulo interno. Ip da máquina, quantas impressões etc.
<khyron> so precisava de um comando que eu coloco o numero do ip e ele me fala o host da impressora
<khyron> existe este comando?
<khyron> por favor
<LobsHome> Eu localizei a minha direto em PLACES/NETWORK
<LobsHome> Tb sou iniciante. A parte de comandos estou aprendendo ainda.
<khyron> onde fica esse places
<LobsHome> No menu principal no Ubuntu.
<LobsHome> Na Barra
<LobsHome> Seria lugares
<khyron> tem umas coisas que nao entendo
<LobsHome> Locais para ser mais preciso. Aparece seu computador, pastas como download, documentos e tem rede
<khyron> como um sistema projetado praticamente para rede
<khyron> nao tem um comando que retorne um hostname
<LobsHome> Tem sim. Mas não conheço o mesmo da parte modo texto estou começando a estudar
<UdontKnow> khyron: postura e algo importante. se vc nao estivesse com esse deboche todo, eu pensaria em ajudar :-)
<khyron> nao estou debochando
<khyron> so uma visao...de ser uma coisa basica em um sistema linux
<khyron> um comando desse
<khyron> ja procurei no google pra todo lado
<khyron> e nao achei
<UdontKnow> procurou errado :-)
<khyron> entao ajuda eu ai
<khyron> por favor
<UdontKnow> primeiramente, vc quer resolucao de nomes por dns ou netbios?
<khyron> eu gostaria de saber qual nome de uma impressora de rede
<khyron> tenho o ip dela
<khyron> mas nao consigo instalar
<khyron> pa nao tenho nome
<khyron> uso linux mint 10
<LobsHome> Khyron, o Nome é apenas a apresentção gráfica para o IP. Ambos levam ao mesmo resultado.
<UdontKnow> nao precisa do hostname dela pra isso :-)
<khyron> e como vou instalar a impressora
<LobsHome> Lembrando que estou especializado em Windows. Mas creio que por definição a comunicação tcp tenha a mesma base embora melhorada no linux.
<UdontKnow> LobsHome: nem sempre
<UdontKnow> khyron: mint tem seu proprio canal de suporte tb, nao?
<LobsHome> Udont isso em Linux então?
<UdontKnow> khyron: qual protocolo quer usar?
<khyron> ele e = ubuntu
<khyron> nao muda nada
<UdontKnow> LobsHome: nao, em qq so
<shallwe> bom dia galera, todo mundo excitado com a anuncia do windows 8? :D hahahahaha
<shallwe> eu to mais com o lançamento do ubuntu 11.10 :D
<khyron> eu na verade to excitado em instalar uma simplres impressora no meu notebook
<khyron> e nao to conseguindo
<UdontKnow> shallwe: nao, brochado com a sua presenca :-)
<shallwe> khyron, hahahaha boa
<shallwe> ta bom ta bom :(
<shallwe> entao pergunto, alguem testers com ubuntu  11.10 ai?
<khyron> tive que remover a versao 11
<khyron> por causa da quantidade de bug
<khyron> e voltei pra 10
<shallwe> khyron, 11.10?
<shallwe> ou 11.04?
<shallwe> a ta
<shallwe> deve ser élo unity?
<shallwe> pelo
<khyron> deu tranto problema que nao consegui trabalhar
<khyron> mas blz
<khyron> e assim quue se melhora
<shallwe> khyron, o.O nossa, comigo funcionou blz, bom depende o que vc usa né
<khyron> bem
<shallwe> a versão 11.10 acredito que já esteja bem melhor nas otimizações
<khyron> vamos voltar ao caso da impressora
<shallwe> estou testando ela e esta boa, unity mais leve
<khyron> udontknow
<khyron> pode me dar uma ajuda ai??
<khyron> como posso instalar a impressora pelo numero de ip dela
<UdontKnow> khyron: as perguntas que eu fiz vc nao quis responder. entendo que vc nao quer minha ajuda
<khyron> tenho essas informações --- socket://10.12.50.*** - Xerox WorkCentre M118 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.6 Simplified
<khyron> to te passando toda informação que eu tenho da impressora
<UdontKnow> ueh, so usar isso e adicionar no cups
<UdontKnow> nao precisa mais nada
<khyron> como se faz isso
<UdontKnow> mas obvio, vc nao leu a documentacao e quer que eu gaste meu tempo pra isso
<khyron> o que e cups
<khyron> que documentação
<UdontKnow> khyron: comeca pelo focalinux, ja te ajuda bastante
<khyron> blz
<khyron> putz
<khyron> vlw
<khyron> mesmo lendo como faz
<khyron> nao entendi como se usa essas informações
<khyron> para instlar a impressora
<UdontKnow> bom, leia a documentacao do cups se nao gostou da documentacao do focalinux :-)
<khyron> meu...eso quero instalar a impressora
<khyron> mais nada
<idub> quando sai o beta 2 do 11.10
 * vitoravelino__ is back (gone 01:00:14)
<UdontKnow> khyron: e quer que eu doe meu tempo de graca pra te ajudar, so pq vc tem preguica de ler? engracado isso
<UdontKnow> por motivo nobre ainda vai, mas por preguica, francamente
<khyron> beleza
<khyron> mas nao seesqueça
<khyron> que amanha vc pode precisar de mim
<khyron> o mundo e assim
<khyron> mas vlw
<UdontKnow> khyron: vc vai ter preguica demais pra pensar em ajudar :-)
<khyron> eu sempre ajudo todo mundo que eu posso
<FernandoBasso> khyron: Você acessou o cups pela interface web?
<khyron> to tentando
<khyron> acabei de char essa interface
<khyron> localhost:631
<khyron> to tentao instalar a impressora
<khyron> mas ta embassado
<FernandoBasso> khyron: localhost:631 é só se a impressora estivesse no computador que estás utilizando agora.
<FernandoBasso> Use o ip onde está a impressora + a port 631. Algo como 192.168.1.23:631
<khyron> to fazendo ja
<khyron> entendi
<khyron> to aguardando se conecta
<FernandoBasso> Tem que ver se não tem firewall bloqueando, entre outras coisas.
<khyron> as informações que tenho
<khyron> sao essa
<FernandoBasso> As vezes o /etc/hosts.deny
<khyron> socket://ip_da_imp  Xerox WorkCentre M118 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.6 Simplified
<khyron> mas nao sei como utilizar essas informações
<FernandoBasso> Faz muito, mas muito tempo mesmo que não instalo uma impressora.
<khyron> hehhe
<khyron> de boa
<FernandoBasso> Só lembro que a interface pedia umas coisas, e eu tentei umas vezes até que funcionou.
<khyron> so de ter me falado desse esquema ai
<khyron> ja dei um grande salto aqui
<FernandoBasso> Vai tentando.
<khyron> to tentando aqui
<khyron> vlw memso
<FernandoBasso> Sei que tem algo com "Add Printer".
<khyron> tem sim
<khyron> mas to tendo algum problema auqi
<khyron> mas e questao de tempo
<Underall> khyron: tá usando ubuntu?
 * Underall se metendo na conversa... =p
<khyron> acho q consegui
<rodrigo__> tem usuarios iniciantes aki ? ou eh tudo hacker ?
<khyron> sou iniciante do iniciante
<rodrigo__> eu tb
<amarelinho_EMO> Eu sou tao iniciante, mas tão iniciante que não sei trocar o boot do HD para o CDROM para tentar instalar o linux na minha máquina.
<rodrigo__> aff
<rodrigo__> nao chega a esse ponto
<rodrigo__> eu sou inciiante do sistema linux
<rodrigo__> nao quero ovltar mais pro windows nem ferrando
<rodrigo__> nem que me paguem
<amarelinho_EMO> Esse canal não gosta de preconceito
<amarelinho_EMO> heaheahehaehahehae
<rodrigo__> kkkkkkkkk
<rodrigo__> alguem de sao paulo ?
<rodrigo__> nao tem como pedir mais cd original do ubuntu ?
<rodrigo__> só copia memso ?
<khyron> sp na fita
<khyron> nao faz diferença
<khyron> se e copia ou original
<Mano_Chao> a diferença e o ego! (:
<khyron> consegui instlar a impressora
<khyron> aaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<khyron> vlw fernando
<khyron> vlw alexandre
<khyron> vo armoça agora
<khyron> mais tarde eu volto
<L88os1> tem como enviar sugestão para os desenvolvedores da canonical?
<xGrind> insert; inseto :D
<corvolino> tarde
<YokoBR> E aí galere
<sexpistol> como posso fazer um download no terminal de um link dinamico?
<sexpistol> tipo, o link eh um php que manda o donwload
<Kyoshi> Alguem disponivel pra ajudar ae ?
<YokoBR> eu, padawan
<Kyoshi> Eu to tentando instalar o ubuntu 11.04 aqui
<Kyoshi> mais quandoe u instalo antes de iniciar ele apareçe um erro mscelog nao sei o que e nao inicia o ubuntu
<YokoBR> hummm
<YokoBR> vc deve estar tentando instalar o ubuntu 64 bit numa maquina 32 ou com algum problema de hardware
<Kyoshi> nao é 64 bit nao
<YokoBR> retira as memórias, faz uma limpeza nela aí
<YokoBR> o mscelog trata de problemas de hardware
<Kyoshi> ja fiz isso
<Kyoshi> será que é melhor eu formatar ele direto com o ubuntu ?
<YokoBR> yep
<YokoBR> deve funcionar
<YokoBR> galera, vim aqui pedir uma força
<YokoBR> Não sei se conhecem o SORBS
<YokoBR> um blacklist bizarro... o responsável é Mattew "Michele" Sullivan... um travesti com problemas sociais. Queria de alguma forma dar um DDOS ou alguma coisa do tipo nesse blacklist... É absurda a extorção que é praticada.
<YokoBR> bom.....
<Kyoshi> ja venho
<Kyoshi> irei formatar o pc
<shallwe> lol cade os favoritos no nautilus no ubuntu 11.10? o.O antes ali do lado esquerdo ficava uns favoritos
<khyron> nunca usei nautilus
<shallwe> khyron, vc usa gnome?
<shallwe> maravilha corrigiram ontem o bug que tinha a barra de titulos do ubuntu 11.10 onde vc minimizava e depois quando maximizava não conseguia clicar na barra :D
<shallwe> era o único bug maior que achei nesse beta
<khyron> alguem ai sabe pq o apt esta dando tanto ignore?
<shallwe> comigo já aconteceu
<shallwe> tenta mudar de servidor do brasil para o outro
<khyron> hummmm
<khyron> q servidor
<khyron> ??
<khyron> onde fica esse servidor
<khyron> e qual eu coloco?
<amarelinho_EMO> source.list
<khyron> eu ja alterei a source list
<khyron> deb http://packages.linuxmint.com/ julia main upstream import deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted universe multiverse deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates main restricted universe multiverse deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security main restricted universe multiverse deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ maverick partner deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ maverick free
<khyron> o meu esta desse jeito ai
<khyron> tem algum que de para adicionar ai??
<shallwe> khyron, nao nao
<shallwe> eu digo mudar do brasil para o outro
<shallwe> fica no synaptc
<khyron> hummmmm
<shallwe> la nos repositorios
<shallwe> menu -> canais de software -> Baixar de: Brasil
<shallwe> muda ai
<shallwe> isso onde vc instala os aplicativos la
<khyron> tipo esse http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu??
<khyron> tem algum au pra eu add aqui?
<khyron> ta dando ignore ate umas horas
<khyron> adicionei esse aqui
<khyron> ### Espelho Brasileiro. ### Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat (Main, Restricted, Universe, Multiverse). deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted universe multiverse  #deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted universe multiverse
<khyron> mas nao adianto nada
<khyron> ta embassado
<Spiga> passa um veja com paninho.rsc...
<khyron> :??
<Spiga> <khyron> ta embassado
<Spiga> veja com paninho deixa limpo
<Spiga> desculpa, mas nao aguentei... a piada..
<Spiga> perco a amizade mas nao perco a piada
<khyron> to falando de atualizar com apt-get
<khyron> ta dando um monte de ignore e erro
<Spiga> vc ta dentro de algum firewall
<Spiga> ou a net e direta.
<khyron> to..mas em casa ta igual e nao tem nenhum firewall
<khyron> para instalar programa ta normal
<khyron> apt-get ou aptitude
<khyron> mas qd da update .....vem tudo ignore ou erro
<Spiga> hum..
<khyron> fica assim
<khyron> ### Espelho Brasileiro. ### Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat (Main, Restricted, Universe, Multiverse). deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted universe multiverse  #deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted universe multiverse
<khyron> ops
<khyron> assim
<khyron> Ign file: binary/ Release
<Spiga> quando começa dar esses erros
<khyron> ign file: ****
<khyron> etc
<Spiga> eu procuro novos mirrors
<khyron> um monte de ign file e alguma coisa
<Spiga> eu vou deletando esses e vou vendo os mais atuais
<khyron> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu/ maverick/main Translation-pt_BR
<khyron> mas pra mim esses sao os atuais
<khyron> peguei no site do ubuntu
<Spiga> mas sao todos?
<khyron> nao sao todos
<khyron> mas a maioria
<AlessonZaire> khyron le o pvt por gentileza XD
<siouX_> alguem consegue por resolução 1366x768 no vbox ?
<Pskol> so o chuck norris
<Kyoshi> Alguem disponivel pra ajudar ae ?:
<Kyoshi> alguem conheçe esse erro mcelog ?
<Kyoshi> alguem conheçe esse erro mcelog ?
<Kyoshi> alguem conheçe esse erro mcelog ?
<khyron> mclog??
<khyron> http://mcelog.org/
<vicentimartins> boa tarde
<khyron> boa
<Spiga> o que seria TMS
<Spiga> to com uma proposta de um software aki e eles pedem licença TMS = X valor
<SuBmUnDo> o criador de disco de inicializacao do ubuntu, pode ser usado com qualquer imagem: slack, debian, centos, por exemplo?
<Spiga> nao sei te falar
<Spiga> uma vez eu tentei de outra distribuição e nao consegui
<SuBmUnDo> Spiga, pq tou com outro hd aqui e queria testar outras opçoes, nao gosto de maquina virtual
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> eu creio que uma rapida pesquisa no google resolva
<SuBmUnDo> vou procurar, valeu
<licensed> alguem sabe como é o funcionamento de ubuntu one? tem um script q fica verificando a cada segundo se tem mudanca na pasta?
<_BadBoy_> tou com problemas a fazer os updates da pra fazer updates atraves do terminal?
<Andre_Gondim> licensed, no #ubuntuone eles poderão te explicar melhor ;)
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém mexe com inkscape ?
<khyron> qq tem ?
<Cesar_Augusto> khyron:
<Cesar_Augusto> perai vou formular a pergunta
<amarelinho_EMO> Cesar_Augusto se ele mexer comigo eu mexo com ele
<Cesar_Augusto> amarelinho_EMO:  kk
<Cesar_Augusto> preciso saber como fazer um efeito como de sombra no texto no inkscape , pois aqui no tutorial que estou olhando para o fireworks cs4
<Cesar_Augusto> o cara fez apenas usando Ctrl+C
<Cesar_Augusto> e Ctrl+V
<Cesar_Augusto> e dai mexeu para o lado o texto e tal
<Cesar_Augusto> e dai segurando control ,mudou a cor
<Cesar_Augusto> e dai mudou a cor do texto de traz
<Cesar_Augusto> mas ... aqui muda o da frente
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém sabe como mudar entre sei lá eu
<Cesar_Augusto> sei lá camada e outra
<Cesar_Augusto> tipo eu digitei um texto ali no inkscape
<Cesar_Augusto> e depois fui ali em seletor selecionei ele de novo
<Cesar_Augusto> e dai dei o CTRL + C e fiz o processo
<Cesar_Augusto> só que quando colocado o texto ou imagem , fica por cima
<Cesar_Augusto> e no exemplo no fireworks ficou por baixo
<Cesar_Augusto> tem algum botão que a gente segura aqui no inkscape para ele ficar por cima ou por baixo
<Cesar_Augusto> a imagem ou texto colocado
<Cesar_Augusto> ?
<Cesar_Augusto> khyron:  ?
<Cesar_Augusto> não sei se consegui ser claro o suficiente
<Cesar_Augusto> qualquer coisa eu tiro uma SS da bagaça aqui no problem
<Cesar_Augusto> o meu único problema é entre mudar a de baixo para cima ou a de cima para baixo
<Cesar_Augusto> por favor quem souber ou achar que sabe algo , pode falar
<Cesar_Augusto> :D
<Cesar_Augusto> vou tirar uma SS aqui do bagulho
<khyron> na boa
<khyron> se quiser mexer com vetor
<khyron> instala corel
<Cesar_Augusto> khyron:  é para fazer layout de site
<Cesar_Augusto> mas ... o inkscape dizem que é bom
<Cesar_Augusto> eu baixei o fireworks CS 4 o mesmo da aula aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> mas ... gostaria de poder usar o inkscape ... mas
<Spiga> vai no adicionar e remover
<Spiga> digita inkscape
<Spiga> e gg
<khyron> mas vc pode clicar em -> Filtros > Sombras e Brilhos eselecionar qual efeito vc quer
<Cesar_Augusto> khyron:  mas ... eu quero fazer aquilo ali
<Cesar_Augusto> pois é simples e fácil
<Cesar_Augusto> perai vou postar como está agora
<Cesar_Augusto> é fácil
<Cesar_Augusto> tem que ter como fazer aquilo
<khyron> eu to no chat via web
<khyron> nao estou por soft
<khyron> mas igual corel ano tem
<khyron> pro inks chegar a um corel....vai ter q melhorar muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuito
<khyron> mais muuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitooooooooooooo mesmo
<khyron> mas ja esta bem legal....
<khyron> pq antes nao tinha nada
<khyron> e agora ja tem ele
<khyron> tudo é questao de tempo
<Cesar_Augusto> http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/PQAAAO0OPzXwBPbBxfBuVSJ-phobfGmxupZ_XptFz2jL8VLP8oSUSYXvURbnAjMEOzIKfQukuO22xK9vcAHaKFTYIeIAm1T1UBEhitA3Xiv_BLTUc9G3Ou16TuBj.jpg
<Cesar_Augusto> khyron:  hum
<Cesar_Augusto> se o bagulho ainda está na capa da gaita vou usar o CS4 mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto> pois ali no caso do cara ele segurou o CRTL pelo que vi
<Cesar_Augusto> e dai selecionou a cor e mudou a cor do texto ou imagem de tras colado
<Cesar_Augusto> barbada de fazer
<khyron> foi ctrlc crtl v
<Cesar_Augusto> olha na imagem como está agora
<khyron> nada mais
<Cesar_Augusto> sim
<Cesar_Augusto> eu fiz ali
<Cesar_Augusto> só que eu quero mudar a cor de tras
<Cesar_Augusto> como ele fez
<khyron> isso e facil
<Cesar_Augusto> opa
<Cesar_Augusto> show , manda khyron :D
<Cesar_Augusto> está imagem ai foi a que fiz
<khyron> eso pintar a cor da letra q vc fez a copia
<khyron> nada d+
<Cesar_Augusto> a diferença é que a cor branca no dele , está atrás ehhe
<Cesar_Augusto> sim ...
<Cesar_Augusto> mas ela ficou por cima
<Cesar_Augusto> e deveria ficar por trás
<khyron> e so pintar a de traz
<Cesar_Augusto> sim
<Cesar_Augusto> mas ... para isto
<khyron> seleciona a que vc quer e pinta
<Cesar_Augusto> gastasse mais tempo
<Cesar_Augusto> sim
<Cesar_Augusto> vou verificar aqui se não ouvi tudo que ele falou no video
<khyron> e so selecionar a cor
<Cesar_Augusto> khyron: obrigado por enquanto , ou melhor , muito obrigado
<Cesar_Augusto> sim
<Cesar_Augusto> mas .. do jeito que ele fez é mais prático
<Cesar_Augusto> pois já pintou o que tinha que pintar
<Cesar_Augusto> vou ver se não ouvi algo
<khyron> esse trampo q o cara fez e facil de monta
<Cesar_Augusto> sim
<khyron> ja trabalhei com corel 3 anos
<khyron> ou mais
<Cesar_Augusto> hehe :D
<khyron> mas esse esquema q o cara fez ai e mamao
<khyron> bem...
<khyron> to saindo do trampo agora
<khyron> amanha to de volta
<Cesar_Augusto> blz valeu mesmo khyron
<khyron> c precisa de laguma coisa e so cola na grade
<khyron> e nois
<andretyn> o/
<khyron> fui galera
<khyron> vo dexa conectado aqui
<khyron> abraço
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<claudio-tux> pessoal, preciso assistir bluray no meu ubuntu 11.04
<claudio-tux> alguem conseguiu a façanha de fazer isso funcionar?
<claudio-tux> alguem?
<peregrinator_six> sim, no forum do ubuntu tem a dica, só não lembro aonde...
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=59089.0
<Kyoshi> alguem ae disponivel
<peregrinator_six> para que...?!
<Kyoshi> estou com esse problema mcelog error
<claudio-tux> ja tentei esse nao funcionou
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, então não sei...
<Kyoshi> ja baixei 2 vezes o mesmo sistema operacional versao 32 bits
<Kyoshi> mais nao consigo rodar o ubuntu 11.04
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: valeu a intensao
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1551621
<claudio-tux> estava vendo no como instalar no vlc
<claudio-tux> fala de uma biblioteca libbluray
<claudio-tux> mas nao consegui fazer funcionar
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, será...?! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laPlDSB7vN4
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: nesse ultimo link o cara nao teve sucesso
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUXXR0eT73M&feature=related
<claudio-tux> rapaz a canonical devia colocar isso como padrao
<peregrinator_six> não pode..
<claudio-tux> pq?
<claudio-tux> direitos autorais?
<peregrinator_six> direitos autoras
<claudio-tux> hum
<claudio-tux> devia fazer como mp3, nao instalar, mas deixar a coisa mastigada
<claudio-tux> so para agente engolir
<peregrinator_six> autorais...
<peregrinator_six> nem o janelas vem com isso de fabrica...
<claudio-tux> to ligado
<claudio-tux> é que tenho um sony que veio com o corel bluray
<claudio-tux> entao era só inserir e curtir
<claudio-tux> achei esse
<claudio-tux> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux#Ubuntu
<claudio-tux> mas quando dou o update da erro 404
<claudio-tux> :(
<claudio-tux> sera que existe um outro repositorio onde eu encontre o xbmc?
<claudio-tux> esse aqui parace ta fora
<claudio-tux> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<peregrinator_six> o xbmc roda todos os principais formatos atuaias mesmo..
<peregrinator_six> agora que lembrei e ele é bem agradavel.
<claudio-tux> entao
<claudio-tux> pena que nao tem no repo
<peregrinator_six> add ele
<claudio-tux> e esse esta fora
<claudio-tux> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<claudio-tux> ta dando erro 404
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=87
<claudio-tux> uma pena
<claudio-tux> ele parece ser bem completo
<peregrinator_six> tem outros..
<peregrinator_six> moovida
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-great-linux-media-cente-distributions-transform-tv/
<claudio-tux> deixa ver aqui o xbmc, parece que o link que tu mandou vai funcionar
<claudio-tux> tem jeito nao
<claudio-tux> erro 404
<claudio-tux> caraca
<RmN> boa noite a todos
<RmN> ;)
<andretyn> olá
<andretyn> RmN, o/
<RmN> \o
<RmN> po
<RmN> vou pegar um chip da nextel essa semana
<RmN> odeio nextel
<RmN> mais necessecidade do trabalho
<RmN> só nao sei qual aparelho
<RmN> aushush
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui usa o xbmc
<claudio-tux> ?
<picolo> galera, como eu faço para manter o brilho do monitor, sempre quando reinicio o ajuste do brilho do monitor volta e fica um pouco escuro
<picolo> Sim
<claudio-tux> nao conseguir rodar o bluray nele
<claudio-tux> nao sei se falta plugin ou o que
<claudio-tux> mais nao roda
<picolo> claudio-tux, acho que isso pode te ajudar http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=59089.0
<claudio-tux> agora vou dizer uma coisa
<claudio-tux> é show de bola esse media center
<claudio-tux> nao conhecia
<claudio-tux> completaço
<claudio-tux> muito bem feito
<claudio-tux> amigo, valeu a intencao, mas isso nao ajuda, quero usar o xbmc mesmo
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, o moovida também é lindão!
<andretyn> picolo, acho q tem config p/ isso no gnome, veja lah
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://www.moovida.com/
<picolo> andretyn, como eu vejo?
<andretyn> peraih, deixa eu ver aqui...
<andretyn> picolo, toh com um problema, voltei para o ubuntu no modo classico, aih ele tem o menu aqui... fica dificil achar...
<andretyn> o que tem que fazer...
<picolo> Cara, eu nao aguentei, tive que instalar o 11.10 rss
<picolo> Mas acredito que isso nao seja bug
<claudio-tux> como é o nome de um arquivo que instala todos os codecs no ubuntu 11.04?
<claudio-tux> ja usei uma vez, mas esqueci
<claudio-tux> se nao me engano é um script
<peregrinator_six> restricted
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, ubuntu-restricted-extra
<claudio-tux> na verdade nao era esse
<claudio-tux> é um script
<claudio-tux> que algum ubuntu user desenvolveu
<claudio-tux> mas nao me recordo o nome
<andretyn> ubuntu-perfeito... claudio-tux
<andretyn> mas jah saiu de linha...
<RmN> ja conseguiu google?
<claudio-tux> ah, parece que é isso
<claudio-tux> ubuntu-perfeito
<claudio-tux> ele nao roda no 11.04?
<andretyn> não
<RmN> claudio-tux: se achar me avisa
<RmN> hehehehe
<RmN> mão na roda
<RmN> :D
<andretyn> mas veja no ubuntu-dicas, site sobre isso...
<claudio-tux> blz
<claudio-tux> na verdade to querendo rodar bluray no meu ubuntu, o xbmc nao ta rodando, acho que falta algum codec
<andretyn> ou do portuga, o ubuntued... claudio-tux
<picolo> Isso ubunted
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, habilita o midibuntu
<andretyn> claudio-tux, veja tambem no google, coloque bluray+ubuntu+configurar, vai aparecer alguma coisa
<picolo> cara o ubuntu 11.10 ta show, mas...
<claudio-tux> eu instalei o xbmc pelo ubuntued mesmo
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://ubuntued.info/repositorio-medibuntu-para-o-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<claudio-tux> mas la nao fala em codec
<picolo> Cara, nao sei nao em, a canonical nao vai deixar o 11.10 filezinho ate outubro nao :P
<claudio-tux> novas versoes deviam ser de ano em ano
<RmN> alguém usa o emesene ae?!
<Picolo> nop
<Picolo> Sinceramente eu gosto de usar os default
<claudio-tux> ahh descobrir os codecs que eu queria
<claudio-tux> w32codecs
<claudio-tux> esse é o nome que eu nao lembrava
<Picolo> Legal, tenta ai e se der certo avisa para que possamos ajudar novos usuários
<claudio-tux> tranquilo
<claudio-tux> to na luta
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, isso ai é tudo do midibuntu, lá tem tudo até o tal w32...
<claudio-tux> blz
<neo69> olá
<neo69> é possivel configurar uma tecla do rato para uma tecla do teclado?
<andretyn> hummm, como assim, um atalho neo69
<claudio-tux> depois de 2 horas de luta
<neo69> andretyn: sim, por exemplo quando pressiono a tecla do rato é executado a tecla "a" do teclado
<claudio-tux> quando achei e instalei os codecs para executar o bluray
<claudio-tux> o cara da locadora veio buscar
<claudio-tux> heheh
<claudio-tux> na hora de testar
<claudio-tux> ou melhor 2 dias de luta
<claudio-tux> agora nao sei se vai funcionar
<claudio-tux> que maravilha
<claudio-tux> alguem conhece o lazarus?
<claudio-tux> ide object pascal
<RmN> quem tiver problemas de nick no emesene q some as configurações q vc faz como foto subnick e nick
<RmN> falem comigo
<RmN> :)
<RmN> ja resolvi o problema
<andretyn> neo69, soh uma pergunta, para q vc quer isso?
<neo69> andretyn: para jogos :-)
<andretyn> neo69, no jogos, dependendo do jogo q for, tem como fazer isso, veja os config do dito cujo :), se vc fizer isso com o seu teclado, vai dar problema toda a vez q vc digitar o "a" do teclado...
<andretyn> sem tar no jogo...
<neo69> andretyn: era só para usar durante o jogo
<andretyn> neo69, isso é complicado, o mapeamento do teclado eh uma coisa fixa, se vc mudar, talvez de problema...
<neo69> andretyn: o meu caps lock faz de ctrl :-)
<neo69> sem problemas
<andretyn> neo69, mas como tudo no linux, tem como... mas ai vc tem que procurar no google sobre mapeamento de teclado...
<RmN> jogo de tiro online para linux
<RmN> alguém indica algum ?
<andretyn> RmN, procura o ubuntu-games, site sobre isso, mas sempre gostei do ET...
<andretyn> ET=enemy territory
<RmN> hm
<RmN> vou ver
<RmN> :D
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-15
<RmN> jogoooo
<RmN> vamos ver o brasil perder de novo
<RmN> auhshsuhahsaushhs
<picolo> Galera, alguem ai faz banner em flash no ubuntu. Tem algum programa para isso?
<RmN> não
<RmN> to vendo jogo do brasiiiiil sil sil do mano menezes falido
<RmN> haha
<vagnervieira> olá a todos!
<hapy> buenas pessoal..... xd
<peregrinator_six> hapy, diz ai, boa noite.
<hapy> peregrinator_six: opa, tudo blz
<gabezao> meu deus
<gabezao> esse neymar é monstro
<gabezao> ;p
<RmN> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<RmN> q jogada espetacular
<peregrinator_six> hapy, não, mas,e stamos sobrevivendo..
<picolo> Alguem ai sabe programa para se fazer banner em swf no ubuntu do malll
<RmN> gabezao:
<RmN> nao acho ele bom jogador não
<RmN> é mto marketing pra ele
<RmN> eu acho q na hora de ele jogar com os grandes
<RmN> arrega um pouco
<hapy> peregrinator_six: ué, oq aconteceu amigo, pegou virus no linux aeaheuahuaheuh
<RmN> mais veremos durante o campeonato
<RmN> ele pode se soltar
<RmN> como agora
<RmN> nessa jogada
<RmN> foi d+
<peregrinator_six> hapy, vivo no planeta terra...
<RmN> aff
<hapy> hehehe
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, diga lá patrão! :)
<Maninho> peregrinator_six opa noite cara blz?
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, beleza brow. :)
<RmN> iiii
<RmN> brasil tá começando a pipocar hein
<RmN> aushsuahausash
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, e como anda o tal open..?!
<RmN> mto contra ataque
<RmN> vai acabar tomando
<Maninho> estou de bobo saca baba = mulher bobo = homem lol
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, =P
<picolo> :P
<RmN> lol
<Maninho> estava divertido man, mas guria capotou no sono,
<picolo> O meu guri ta ligadao rss
<picolo> Cara, dica, nao instalem o ubuntu 11.10 antes do lançamento rss
<picolo> :P
<Maninho> hehehehe quantos anos?
<peregrinator_six> picolo, isso é o noarmal pra qualquer GNU/Linux novo manolo...
 * peregrinator_six normal...
<picolo> peregrinator_six, eu sei, isso so foi um piadinha
<picolo> Maninho, 4 anos
<Maninho> =]
<peregrinator_six> picolo, dependendo da versão não é recomendado instalar nem depois do lançamento....
 * peregrinator_six ex: ubuntu 11.04... ¬¬
<picolo> peregrinator_six, e eu acho o 11.10 vai se igual
<peregrinator_six> picolo, vamos ver..
<picolo> Eu estou com ele aqui, o beta 1
<picolo> ta travando um pouco
<peregrinator_six> picolo, qual o seu hardware...?!
<peregrinator_six> not/net book ou pc de verdade...?!
<picolo> notbook, Core 2 duo com 4 gb de ram
<peregrinator_six> explicado...
<picolo> Ta fraco para o ubuntu?
<picolo> assim, o 11.04 rodava legal
<RmN> aff
<RmN> eu rodo o ubuntu aqui
<RmN> ou qualquer distro
<RmN> com um dual core
<RmN> 1gb de ram
<peregrinator_six> é que not book com open source só serve pra isso ai mesmo, dor de cabeça... :P
<RmN> uashuhasush
<RmN> tudo de boa
<RmN> :)
<picolo> :P
<picolo> TIpo, as versoes anteriores do ubuntu nunca deram pobrema
<picolo> mas ontem, eu e minha impaciencia
<peregrinator_six> picolo, rsrsr
<RmN> picolo:
<RmN> http://imagebin.org/172497
<RmN> meus desk
<picolo> Instalamos o 11.10, mas vou voltar para o 11.04
<RmN> meu*
<RmN> q graça pegar versão testing?
<peregrinator_six> picolo, normal o beta do ubuntu tá com algum probleiminha ainda, deixa ele sair ai sim, se continuar mete o pau com vontade... :D
<picolo> peregrinator_six, Sim sim, eu sei, acho que os travamentos sao por causa do beta mesmo
<picolo> Vou terminar um banner aqui e vou intalar novamente o 11.04
<picolo> RmN, customizado, legal, mas eu gosto do default rsss
<RmN> auhsashus
<RmN> o meu tá simples
<RmN> gosto assim simples com um tema dark e icones legais
<RmN> nada além
<RmN> bom
<RmN> instalei o jogo Enemy Territory e ta rodando de boa
<RmN> hehe
<RmN> :D
<RmN> tudo com 1gb de ram e placa onboard
<RmN> isso depende mto
<RmN> o problema é o processador
<picolo> Intalei um joguinho paia aqui, mas bacana
<picolo> umas bolinhs atirando, tipo cs pra criança rss
<RmN> auhhushuahu
 * vitoravelino is away: dormindo.
<xispirito> algum browser já implementou o template module do css3?
<blitzkrieg> estudando
<blitzkrieg> AWAY [estudando]
<Picolo> De volta ao Natty
<xispirito> picolo, você desenvolve para web?
<picolo> Sim
<xispirito> sabe me dizer a quantas anda o css3?
<xispirito> se algum browser suporta?
<picolo> maioria
<picolo> so o ie apos a versao 9
<xispirito> é...mas o midori não lê meus gradients
<xispirito> e não aceita aqueles layouts sem div
<xispirito> o firefox não aceita transient
<xispirito> ¬¬
<xispirito> o ie eu nem quero ver aehaeuheuah
<picolo> Midori?
<xispirito> sim
<picolo> xispirito, não conheço esse midori
<xispirito> é webkit
<picolo> assim
<picolo> Cara, eu normalmente so programo, mas faço css tambem
<picolo> Mas nunca tive problemas com css
<xispirito> problema eu não tenho, só que as novas funcionalidades não foram implementadas ainda(eu acho)
<picolo> Isso sim, normalmente eu so uso o css3 para arredondar as bordas
<picolo> o resto tudo no css anterior mesmo
<xispirito> aqui não aceitou border-image
<picolo> é, tem algumas variaçoes entre o ie, ff e chor.
<Eronides> pessoal quero converter vídeo para assistir no meu ds, como faço isso no ubuntu?
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> pessoal, aonde eu limpo os arquivos recetemente visitados no unity
<claudio-tux> todas as fotos que abrir no meu computador estão em arquivos recente e quero apagar isso
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe onde faço isso?
<darouca> claudio-tux, http://goo.gl/IwIAC
<claudio-tux> darouca: obrigado
<darouca> claudio-tux, ;)
<claudio-tux> a canonical devia deixar um botao para fazer isso
<darouca> claudio-tux, Concordo, porém ele ainda está em desenvolvimento. Você verá muitas melhoras na versão 11.10 do Ubuntu..
<claudio-tux> hum
<claudio-tux> nao gosto de novas versoes de 6 em 6 messes
<claudio-tux> pq quando ta se adaptando a uma, la vem outra versao
<claudio-tux> sem contar que nunca deixa de ter bugs
<claudio-tux> pois sempre esta em desenvolvimento
<darouca> claudio-tux, Se você gosta de versões estáveis não deve atualizar todas as versões... Deixa eu achar uma coisa pra você.
<claudio-tux> pior que dar curiosidade e vontade de mudar
<claudio-tux> aí ja sabe né
<claudio-tux> acabo mudando
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<darouca> claudio-tux, Então não reclama! HAHAHAHAHA
<claudio-tux> esse é o lema de qualquer usuario ubuntu
<claudio-tux> rsrsrsrs
<claudio-tux> acabo instalando desde o beta 1
<claudio-tux> por pressa
<claudio-tux> hehehehe
<darouca> claudio-tux, Aqui mostra a versão LTS... v
<darouca> claudio-tux, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
 * Vithor is back (gone 00:05:11)
<darouca> claudio-tux, Beta só em Vm aqui...
<claudio-tux> eu sei, mas quem fica na versao LTS se sente ultrapassado
<darouca> claudio-tux, HAHAHAHA... Depende... Em um servidor não dá vontade de mudar...
<claudio-tux> pois é, tenho 8 servidores todos com lts
<claudio-tux> mas no meu note fico curioso
<claudio-tux> outra coisa
<claudio-tux> o scroll do meu touchpad nao funciona
<claudio-tux> em mouse/touchpad está ativo
<claudio-tux> mesmo assim nao funciona
<idub> tenho ubuntu 32bits instalado, tem como eu atualizar pra 64bits??
<darouca> claudio-tux, Não entendi o mouse
<claudio-tux> no meu notebook
<claudio-tux> a scroll de rolagem vertical
<claudio-tux> para rolar as paginas nao funciona
<claudio-tux> aí ja fui nas configuracoes do mouse
<claudio-tux> na aba touchpad
<claudio-tux> e ativei, mesmo assim nao funciona
<darouca> O meu não funcionou antes de reiniciar. Não sei o nome do serviço. Mas eu já vi aqui, um pessoal modificando o arquivo do servidor gráfico para funcionar. Porém, não sei fazer...
<claudio-tux> xorg.conf?
<darouca> Não sei... Fico devendo... Não prestei atenção... Mas tenho isso anotado em casa...
<darouca> O K3B só me ferra! Não consigo gravar um DVD de vídeo nele!
<claudio-tux> tranquilo
<claudio-tux> valeu
<khyron> claudio ...acho q o comando dd serve para voce....mas precisa ver as opções...
<darouca> claudio-tux, ;)
<khyron> tb  tem um programa que chama devede...que faz maravilhas
<khyron> apt-get install devede
<claudio-tux> qual a melhor ide de desenvolvimento para sites no linux?
<claudio-tux> conheço o kompozer mas nao sou muito chegado a ele
<darouca> claudio-tux, Hummmm... Instalei... Mandei rodar... Vamos ver...
<claudio-tux> instalou o que?
<darouca> claudio-tux, ops... respondi errado... rrrs Era pro khyron
<claudio-tux> heheh
<claudio-tux> blz
<darouca> khyron, Instalei aqui... Mandei rodar...
<darouca> claudio-tux, Tenta o aptana...
<khyron> mando roda o q?
<darouca> O DeVeDe
<khyron> opa
<khyron> esse ai faz ate café
<khyron> ja consegui coloca 5 filme dentro de 1 devede
<khyron> ele demora pra kct mas funcioa!!!!!!!!!
<khyron> da pra edita o fundo, fazer menu....e show de bola
<darouca> khyron, Estava usando agora... Gostei bastante... Mandei gerar o arquivo...
<khyron> ai sim heim
<khyron> o devede e fod****...pq ele faz todo o trabalho q ja cria .iso so pra vc gravar
<darouca> khyron, AAAAAAAAA... Ele não grava... Ele faz a .iso pronta? Bacana! Entendi o esquema...
<khyron> isso mesmo
<khyron> ele faz todo o processo pra vc e te da a iso
<khyron> vc so tem q gravar
<khyron> em vez de ficar se matando pra gravar videos
<Spiga> alguem conhece alguma ferramenta de controle de MSN
<khyron> ele dmora pra caramba pra faze a conversao
<khyron> dependendo da quantidade de videos q coloca
<Spiga> que permita o uso de determinadas contas e conversa com user cadastrado.
<khyron> mas demora mesmo
<khyron> varias horas
<khyron> tipo .....quero converte 4 filmes - que estao em HD,---deixo a noite convertendo
<khyron> pq é embassado
<khyron> mas fica perfeito
<khyron> vcpode inserir a legenda
<khyron> faze titulo
<khyron> coloca imagem de fundo
<khyron> mudar as cores e tamnhos da fonte
<khyron> da pra vc faze um trampo bem legal....
<darouca> khyron, Realmente parece muito bom... Mandar executar um processo simples... Vou mandar queimar ao final e testar...
<khyron> blz
<khyron> pra grava...qualque programa serve
<khyron> brasero, k3b
<khyron> tem o comando dd...que faz milagre tb
<khyron> mas nao lembro se realmente e isso
<darouca> khyron, Vou mandar pro k3b... rs
<s0n1c-> dia
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como ativo o scroll do meu touchpad?
<khyron> fn + alguma tecla ai
<khyron> opa
<khyron> scrol
<khyron> desculpa ai
<khyron> nao sei
<andretyn> Olá, pessoal, bom dia!
<khyron> bom dia
<andretyn> khyron, O/
<khyron> fala ai
<khyron> q q contece
<amarelinho_EMO> cheguei miguxosssssssssss
<amarelinho_EMO> pra sorte de todos
<andretyn> amarelinho_EMO, o/
<L88os> no site http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com sou obrigado a digitar minha ideia em inglês?
<khyron> alguem ai sabe onde fica o temp do firefox??
<khyron> e do chome
<khyron> chome
<khyron> crhome
<khyron> chrome
<root> khyron: no seu home, da um find . -type d -maxdepth 2 | grep chrome
<root> khyron: jeito facil de encontrar
<khyron> opa
<khyron> vlw
<khyron> pode me fala os significados desse comando??
<root> man find e man grep :-)
<khyron> nao conheço essas opções ai
<khyron> nao sei combinar
<root> entao le as manpages
<khyron> ?
<khyron> brow ....sou novatasso ...
<khyron> arrumei um trampo pra trampa com linux
<root> entao devia ler a documentacao que ja te recomendei antes
<root> tipo focalinux
<khyron> e nao manjo porr....nenhuma
<khyron> e muita coisa...
<khyron> nao da pra ler tudo aquilo
<khyron> mas blz
<root> khyron: nao vou trabalhar de graca pela sua preguica, ja falei
<khyron> blz...brow...nao to com arma apontada pra vc
<khyron> to de boa
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Kyoshi> Alguem ai pode me ajudar ?
<Kyoshi> alguem ai pode me ajudar ?
<claudio-tux> boa tarde
<claudio-tux> alguem conhece algum programa para trabalhar com flash no ubuntu?
<claudio-tux> rapaz, o kompozer e gimp estão otimos
<claudio-tux> o linux ainda está defasado em relacao ao lazarus
<claudio-tux> esse modo de multiplas janela é um saco
<claudio-tux> gimp acertou em cheio ao disponibilizar janela unica
<claudio-tux> mas agora estou em busca de um bom editor de arquivo flash
<root> claudio-tux: faz em html5
<root> claudio-tux: ai nao precisa de flash
<claudio-tux> pena que nao sei programar em html5
<claudio-tux> arranho em modo designer
<claudio-tux> por isso uso um editor flash
<memset> claudio-tux http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Criar-animacao-em-flash-no-Linux-Veja-como
<memset> Flash4Linux http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<memset> google as vezes ajuda rs
<rodman> bom dia ou boa tarde
<rodman> Alguém sabe me informar se o bug de consulto alto de bateria nos notebook e moveis foi corrigido no kernel 3.1?
<rodman> volto já
<darouca> Boa tarde...
<darouca> khyron, Funcionou que foi uma maravilha viu! Valeu a dica!
<darouca> Alguém sabe alguma maneira de compartilhar a internet do Blackberry com o Ubuntu?
<Kyoshi> alguem sabe sobre esse erro mcelog error ?
<Kyoshi> alguem sabe sobre esse erro mcelog error ?
<hapy> boa tarde gentexd
<Kyoshi> alguem sabe sobre esse erro mcelog error ?
<AlessonZaire> So por curiosidade, happy , nick inspirado em fairy tail? ;p
<khyron> eu vi um site falando sobre isso
<khyron> mcelog.org
<khyron> mas nao sei se tem a ver com o seu problema
<happy> AlessonZaire, nao nao, somente coloquei qualquer coisa e ficou nesse mesmo hehehe :p
<AlessonZaire> happy  ah entendi :)
<petrius> E ai
<petrius> Pessoal to com um problema aqui na impressora sera que alguém já passou por isso
<khyron> qual prob?
<atpessoa> ZNC: ping
<Picolo> Boa tarde
<wviana> ola, alguém que entende do comando sed pode me dar uma ajuda, queria saber se tem como fazer grupos no sed e imprimir somente esses ?
<Kyoshi> pelo amor de deus
<Kyoshi> alguem sabe me ajudar a resolver esse
<Kyoshi> erro
<Kyoshi> mcelog error
<Kyoshi> alguem pode me ajuda ae ?
<sistematico> Se disser a dúvida, talvez alguem ajude.
<Kyoshi> mcelog error
<Kyoshi> eu nao consigo instalar
<Kyoshi> o ubuntu
<Kyoshi> por causa disso
<andretyn> Kyoshi, o q tah acontecendo mesmo, detalhes por favor!
<Kyoshi> eu tenho o cd do ubuntu 11.04
<Kyoshi> quando eu faço uma instalaçao dele
<Kyoshi> apareçe mcelog error
<rogerio> pessoal alguem sabe como instalar temas no ubuntu 10.10 ?
<sistematico> rogerio, Sistema > Preferencias > Aparencia
<Kyoshi> entao alguem sabe sobre esse erro
<Kyoshi> mcelog error
<rogerio> obrigado pela ajuda!
<andretyn> Kyoshi, aonde, quando, como, descreve o teu problema, isso de mcelog error eh muito vago...
<sistematico> rogerio, Baixe o tema do gnome-look.org e clique e arraste o pacote pra dentro da caixa de dialogo.
<Kyoshi> [andretyn]: eu falei
<Kyoshi> quando eu faço a instalaçao do ubuntu pelo proprio windows quando eu vou iniciar o ubuntu, apareçe esse erro ai
<sistematico> Kyoshi, Procure fazer a instalção direta, pelo LiveCD, instalar pelo Windows é ruim.
<sistematico> ops, saiu
<s0n1c-> EITA!!! amanhã é sexta  http://blacknerd.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/pre_sexta.gif
<khyron> lembrem-se
<khyron>  Melhor do quer ler documentação, é interagir com outras pessoas.
<wviana> alguém ai domina o comando sed, to precisando de uma judinha
<wviana> ls -lh | sed 's/^.{10} +\d+ \w+ +\w+ \(+\d.\d?\w?\) \w+ +\d+ +(\d+:\d+)?\d+ (.*)$/\1\t/g'
<wviana> puts, ninguem ai ? ls -lh | sed 's/^.{10} +\d+ \w+ +\w+ \(+\d.\d?\w?\) \w+ +\d+ +(\d+:\d+)?\d+ (.*)$/\1\t/g'
<khyron> ??
<igorklem> alguem já teve erros após remover o gnome-shell na versão 11.04?
<wviana> estou estudado o comando sed e não estou conseguindo fazer esse comando dar certo ls -lh | sed 's/^.{10} +\d+ \w+ +\w+ \(+\d.\d?\w?\) \w+ +\d+ +(\d+:\d+)?\d+ (.*)$/\1\t/g'
<mnva> oi boa tarde
<mnva> alguem pode me ajudar
<mnva> os icones da minha area de trabalho estao com sombras
<mnva> to usando xubuntu 11.04
<mnva> e nao sei como retirar essa sombre
<mnva> sombra*
<khyron> mnva ta usando compiz?
<khyron> alguem pode me explicar o por que do ";" neste comando  awk -F" " '{print $5 ; }'
<Nisk> Boa Tarde \õ/
<Nisk> Pessoal, quando eu coloco um cd aqui ele não abre, alguem pode me ajudar?
<Nisk> Pessoal, não estou conseguindo configurar minha conexão ADSL
<amarelinho_EMO> puts
<Nisk> Aaaaaalguém?
<shallwe> opa boa noite
<shallwe> Nisk, que se passa?
<Nisk> Não consigo configurar nenhum tipo de conexão
<Nisk> nem criar
<shallwe> qual sua config?
<shallwe> do pc
<Nisk> Ubuntu 11.10 '-'
<shallwe> sim isso é o sistema operacional :D
<shallwe> quero saber o hardware
<Nisk> Curiosidade, o que isso tem a ver?
<shallwe> Nisk, ué sei la, parto do principio, sua placa de rede está funcionando?
<Nisk> Sim
<shallwe> e que tipo de conexão é? rede?
<Nisk> Todas, não consigo configurar nenhuma '-'
<shallwe> o.O
<shallwe> ja tentou pingar seu modem?
<shallwe> ou a rede?
<Nisk> Esse é o problema, quero fazer a configuração do modem
<Nisk> Mais não vai
<shallwe> modem direto? ou aqueles tais de ppoe ppoa sei la o que mais?
<shallwe> precisa de autenticação?
<shallwe> adsl
<Nisk> Internet caiu '-'
<Nisk> Alguém?
<Nisk> Pessoal estou com problemas em relação a permissão, alguem pode me ajudar?
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<claudio-tux> pessoal instalei o lazarus mas ele nao inicia
<claudio-tux> claudio@claudio-laptop:~$ startlazarus
<Nisk> Boa
<claudio-tux> [WARNING] Out of OEM specific VK codes, changing to unassigned
<claudio-tux> [WARNING] Out of unassigned VK codes, assigning $FF
<claudio-tux> TLazarusManager.Run starting /usr/lib/lazarus/0.9.28.2/lazarus ...
<claudio-tux> claudio@claudio-laptop:~$
<claudio-tux> nao da erro algum
<claudio-tux> abre a tela de splash  e logo fecha
<claudio-tux> o que pode ser?
<amarelinho_EMO> puts, dificil assim
<claudio-tux> pois é
<amarelinho_EMO> claudio-tux dá uma olhada se ele tem alguma flag pra mostrar mais mensagens
<amarelinho_EMO> tipo -v ou -vv
<amarelinho_EMO> sei lá só pra te ajudar no terminal ai
<claudio-tux> como faz isso?
<amarelinho_EMO> digita o startlazarus --help
<amarelinho_EMO> sei lá
<amarelinho_EMO> nem sei se isso é de comer ou de passar no cabelo
<claudio-tux> hum
<claudio-tux> tem nao
<claudio-tux> como apago tudo e qualquer referencia ao lazarus??
<claudio-tux> alguem tem uma ideia?
<claudio-tux> de como removo todas as referencias ao lazarus pra tentar instalar novamente
<amarelinho_EMO> puts
<amarelinho_EMO> outra pergunta de faculdade
<claudio-tux> claudio@claudio-laptop:/usr/lib/lazarus/0.9.28.2/lazarus$ sudo aptitude search lazarus
<claudio-tux> p   lazarus                                                                                    - IDE for Free Pascal - Meta Package
<claudio-tux> p   lazarus-doc                                                                                - IDE for Free Pascal - Documentation
<claudio-tux> c   lazarus-ide                                                                                - IDE for Free Pascal - Common IDE files
<claudio-tux> c   lazarus-ide-0.9.30                                                                         - IDE for Free Pascal - Common IDE files
<claudio-tux> v   lazarus-ide-gtk                                                                            -
<claudio-tux> p   lazarus-ide-gtk2                                                                           - IDE for Free Pascal - IDE build on top of GTK+ backend
<claudio-tux> v   lazarus-ide-qt                                                                             -
<claudio-tux> p   lazarus-ide-qt4                                                                            - IDE for Free Pascal - IDE build on top of QT backend
<claudio-tux> p   lazarus-src
<claudio-tux> o que quer dizer o c,v?
<claudio-tux> eu sei o p e o i
<claudio-tux> p = nao instalado
<claudio-tux> i = instalado
<claudio-tux> c = ?
<claudio-tux> v = ?
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe?
<amarelinho_EMO> ai vc está me fazendo pergunta de pos graduacao já
<amarelinho_EMO> nem faculdade é mais
<amarelinho_EMO> heaheahea
 * AlissonB`away away!
<claudio-tux> conseguir
<megaware> Olá , boa noite a todos ,, sou iniciante ,, e gostaria de saber se aqui posso obter ajuda na instalação do meu ubuntu<grato Sérgio
<peregrinator_six> megaware, Boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> megaware, 11.04...?!
<peregrinator_six> megaware, ?
<megaware> H61H2-M2 é a placa mãe que comprei é uma ecs......antes de instalar o ubuntu studio que acabei de baixar eu queria atualizar bios e firmwares de tudo nela ... isso não é nada necessário ou pode ser fácil?
<igorklem> alguem sabe botar o terminal transparente no gnome3?
<peregrinator_six> megaware, nunca precisei fazer isso ai no GNU/Linux nao...
<peregrinator_six> megaware, a mobo aqui tem um pacote de atualização, mas não instalaei e tá liso!
<megaware> botão direito encima dele preferencias deveria estar lá a opção transparente..
 * peregrinator_six *instalei...
<peregrinator_six> igorklem, não é o memso que no gnome 2 não...?!
<peregrinator_six> megaware, http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<megaware> é normal um apito fraquinho tipo quando a gete digita ou a minha bios ta apitando
<megaware> bom a instalação acho que vai ok ,,porem eu queria ativar algumas funcionalidade a mais no sistema  será que é assim?
<igorklem> peregrinator_six: tentei aqui, porém nem está funcionando
<peregrinator_six> igorklem, ai não sei dizer, nunca usei o GNOME 3 ainda...
<igorklem> peregrinator_six: instalei agora pouco aqui ta maneiro ;D
<peregrinator_six> igorklem, instalou ele aonde...?!
<igorklem> notebook com a versão 11.04 64 bits
<peregrinator_six> ah sim, instalou o gnome shell 3...
<peregrinator_six> beleza.
<megaware> mas sempre tem geito de sacar o bios e regravar uff-board ,ou estou enganado?
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> pessoal, como mudo a senha do firebird no 11.04
<claudio-tux> nao tem o diretorio /opt/firebird/bin
<claudio-tux> que seria criado segundo o manual do firebird
<claudio-tux> nao acho de forma alguma
<amarelinho_EMO> dá um locate no firebird
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-16
<AlessonZaire> E ai amarelinho_EMO  o/
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, rodou o blue...?!
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: nada
<claudio-tux> to na luta agora pra rodar o flamerobin + firebird
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<claudio-tux> linux = luta diaria
<claudio-tux> kkkk
<peregrinator_six> nossa, é tão dificil assim assistir a blue ray no gnu...?!
<peregrinator_six> sabia não...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<claudio-tux> rapaz pra mim foi
<claudio-tux> paguei o filme e nao assistir
<RmN> alguém pode me ajudar com um jogo?!
<fslima0> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
<fslima0> Linux felipesl.com 3.0-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Aug 30 07:32:23 UTC 2011 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8300 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<fslima0> tenho que mudar esse domainname lol
<RmN> http://imagebin.org/172653
<RmN> http://imagebin.org/172654
<RmN> isso aparece
<RmN> quando eu clico no icone do jogo
<RmN> antes da tela de login abrir
<RmN> aparece esse error
<RmN> alguem sabe o que pode ser?
<andretyn> RmN, o q tem nos detalhes?
<andretyn> RmN, o q tem nos detalhes? veja ai na messagem de erro e manda para o pastebin!
<RmN> andretyn:
<RmN> ta no 2 print
<RmN> os detalhes
<RmN> hehe
<RmN> andretyn: viu ae?
<andretyn> RmN, vi! vc tah abrindo o jogo com o sudo ou o q?
<RmN> andretyn: só to clicando no icone dele normalmente
<RmN> na aba de aplicativos
<RmN> sacou?
<andretyn> sim, mas como vc instalou o jogo?
<RmN> instalei
<andretyn> sim, mas como vc instalou o jogo?
<RmN> chmod +x RegnumOnlineInstall_32
<RmN> com esse comando
<RmN> hehe
<andretyn> rodou como root?
<andretyn> RmN, o comando acima soh eh para transformar o  RegnumOnlineInstall_32 em executavel, e daih em diante, como foi?
<RmN> hm
<RmN> rodei como root
<RmN> então
<RmN> dai abriu uma tela pra instalação
<RmN> e instalei
<RmN> e pronto
<RmN> apareceu o icon no aplicativos
<andretyn> acho q vc devia instalar como usuario comum, mas sem informações não dah para saber o q vc fez!!!
<shallwe> boas noites
<andretyn> vc viu alguma informação de como instalar esse pacote, tem README ou coisa assim!!!
<shallwe> minha nossa como um simples empathy-chat me ocupa 50mb de ram o.O e o compiz 150mb
<andretyn> RmN, vc viu alguma informação de como instalar esse pacote, tem README ou coisa assim!!!
<shallwe> se foi o tempo que o linux era leve :P
<RmN> nao
<RmN> nada mais
<RmN> \=
<rafaelstanley> alguem ai manja de samba?
<rafaelstanley> instalei o samba aqui, as maquinas windows e linux reconhecem, mas o mac nao ta rolando
<rafaelstanley> nao conecta, mas se vc pingar ou acessar o ip pelo browser rola
<rafaelstanley> alguem manja?
<andretyn> RmN, procura na net sobre o  RegnumOnlineInstall_32 e como instalar, veja no site do jogo, sempre tem alguma coisa lah, esse pacote eh autoinstalavel, mas tem q saber como...
<RmN> blz
<RmN> valeu pela dica
<RmN> e ajuda
<RmN> :d
<andretyn> shallwe, quer leveza, tenta o lubuntu...
<shallwe> andretyn, pois é, vou ver se na próximo ubuntu instalo ele :D
<RmN> a
<RmN> aparece outro error
<RmN> perai
<andretyn> shallwe, quanto de RAM? vc tem
<shallwe> 8gb
<panzeta> Shall o teu compiz... o meu só ocupa 32mb
<shallwe> a sim, to usando ubuntu 11.10 beta :D
<shallwe> pode ser isso também
<shallwe> mas ta blz, to com 1giga ocupado ainda tenho mais 7
<andretyn> shallwe, temho 512 Ram, e daih, toh usando ele muito bem XD
<panzeta> Debian Puro ; - )
<shallwe> só lembrei de antigamente que a gente usava 32mb e dava risada da velocidade que voava :D
<RmN> andretyn:
<RmN> http://imagebin.org/172656
<andretyn> shallwe, e como unity e o escambou... XD
<shallwe> andretyn, pois é :D cada vez mais
<shallwe> coisas
<andretyn> RmN, peraih :)
<RmN> ok
<shallwe> lubuntu é kde?
<shallwe> nao consegui distinguir
<andretyn> RmN, tenta desinstalar e rode depois com sudo  ./RegnumOnlineInstall_32 no terminal
<andretyn> shallwe, LXDE
<RmN> ok
<RmN> como eu desinstalo ele pelo terminal andretyn ?
<shallwe> aaa ta :D
<shallwe> um kde mais xonxo e limpo :D
<andretyn> RmN, cara, sei não, vc instalou como?
<shallwe> regnumonline naooo, vou dar uma dica pra jogos nativos pra linux, top top,  e tem um que ta no top dos top sites :D
<shallwe> heroes of newerth corre la :D ta de gratis por enquanto
 * peregrinator_six lubuntu é kde...?! O.o
<shallwe> agora nao tenho mais aquela desculpa de ter que ir pro windows jogar meu querido heroes of newerth :D
<RmN> chmod +x RegnumOnlineInstall_32
<RmN> instalei assim andretyn
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, molezinha é baum né não maninho...?!
<shallwe> :D
<shallwe> pessoal anda jogando muito tiro, jogo novo hoje em dia é tudo de tiro e de primeira pessoa, nem jogo mais
<shallwe> uma pergunta esse tal de lxde, fica legal se eu colocar aplicativos de gnome ou de kde nele?
<shallwe> ou ele tem os proprios dele?
<andretyn> shallwe, basicamente ele roda gtk, então roda qualquer programa do gnome e cia..
<shallwe> andretyn, aaaa bom, me interessei agora mais ainda :D
<shallwe> acho que vou por ele no meu netbook :D
<shallwe> vlw pela dica pessoal :D
<shallwe> entao uma pergunta final :P
<shallwe> posso atualizar meu ubuntu e instalar o lubuntu? o.O
<shallwe> sem precisar reinstalar tudo
<andretyn> shallwe, sim, mas vai instalar uma porrada de programas, tipo, vai instalar os programas mais leves, para usar em maquinas mais leves...
<shallwe> andretyn, entendi, bom vou fazer o backup final de semana e por ele :D não me custa
<shallwe> vlw ai pela dica :D
<andretyn> shallwe, veja no forum, tem sobre instalar vairos gerenciadores no ubuntu...
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, mete logo o LM LXDE
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1802
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui usa o firebird?
<claudio-tux> to com problema ao cria uma nova base
<claudio-tux> ta dando permissao negada na pasta
<claudio-tux> mas eu ja dei permissao a ela
<claudio-tux> chown firebird:firebrid /home/usuario/sistema/dados
<andretyn-off> picolo, o/
<picolo> andretyn-off, \0/
<picolo> Alguem ai joga rpg no ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> qual...?!
<peregrinator_six> final fantasy...?!
 * peregrinator_six :P
<Speed-Punk> Favor, qual e o cod. de registro de nick no canal?
<picolo> Codigo de registro?
<Speed-Punk> Sim registrar meu Nick Name no canal
<Speed-Punk> o comando de registro
<picolo> **/msg NickServ register <sua_senha> <seu_email>
<picolo> Speed-Punk, isso pode te ajudar http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UsandoIRC
<Speed-Punk> Isto... Vlw picolo!
<Speed-Punk> **/msg NickServ  register <tuxr2stree> <speedpunk@live.com>
<Picolo> sem o **
<Picolo> rsss
<Picolo> Oia mostrando a senha ai
<Speed-Punk> Aff... custei a criar esta senha vamos la de novo
<Picolo> e sem os <>
<hapy> boa noite gente
<hapy> alguem tem algum comparativo de velocidade do sistema entre ubuntu 10.04 e 11.04
<H3ruS> boa noite
<Picolo> Esse ubuntu perfeito funciona ainda?
 * vitoravelino is away: rock 'n roll.
<spyfox> alguem online?
<andretyn> o/
<peregrinator_six> spyfox, quase indo... :p
<spyfox> opa
<spyfox> vc quem criou esse blog?
<spyfox> http://doodeusasoftwareproprietario.wordpress.com/
<spyfox> cara dá uma dica ai onde encontro irc adulto ou xxx
<Andre_Gondim> spyfox, você está na rede errada
<spyfox> opa andre godim
<spyfox> e ai cara como tá sempre leio seus oists
<Andre_Gondim> spyfox, :D, esta rede é uma rede de projetos livres
<spyfox> sempre leio seu blog
<spyfox> eu sei
<spyfox> so entrei pra poder pegar dicas
<spyfox> por que é a primeira vez que acesso irc
<Andre_Gondim> spyfox, :D
<spyfox> nunca pensei que alguem ainda usasse irc
<spyfox> nossa nem acredito
<spyfox> kkk
<spyfox> instalei o programa mas nao esperava encontra ninguem
<spyfox> kkk
<spyfox> k
<spyfox> k
<spyfox> engraçado que nao mostra a lista dos usuarios esse programa.
<peregrinator_six> spyfox, o imperio é forte mas a resistencia é brava! :D
<andretyn> tux-ma, o/
<tux-ma> andretyn, i ai rapa...
<tux-ma> andretyn, como anda as coisas
<andretyn> bem, bem, tudo na santa pax...
<andretyn> pax romana...
<tux-ma> andretyn, que bom kra...
<tux-ma> andretyn, i ai cmo vai ser esse fim d semana...só curtindo
<andretyn> não, corrigindo prova... como sempre... aqueles zeros... XD
<tux-ma> andretyn, hauhauhaua
<tux-ma> andretyn, imagino
<tux-ma> andretyn, kra to me ferrando na faculdade...
<tux-ma> andretyn, to pra ficar doido
<andretyn> hummmm, piora viu!... antes de melhorar XD
<tux-ma> andretyn, Deus me livre de piorar...
<tux-ma> andretyn, quero termina logo
<spyfox> olha to usando dois
<spyfox> o xchat
<spyfox> e o xchat gnome
<spyfox> to com dois
<spyfox> mas nada de conteudo adulto
<tux-ma> andretyn, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tux-ma> andretyn, vc usa que distribuição
<andretyn> ubuntu natty... tux-ma
<tux-ma> andretyn, kra to usando o mint...ate que estou gostando...
<tux-ma> andretyn, antes usava o kubuntu...tava uma merda
<andretyn> tux-ma, tudo eh uma merda, depende do angulo... hehehehhehe
<tux-ma> uhauhauhauhaua
<tux-ma> andretyn, estar intediado?
<andretyn> não, cansado soh, tive problemas com a conexão, não tah baixando os pacotes... :(
<tux-ma> andretyn, kra tem hora que cansa msmo...minha conexão tbm anda uma mer...........
<tux-ma> andretyn, 10mb mais não baixa acima de 500kpbs
<andretyn> vou testa aqui um jeito, depois te falo, mas a minha eh de 3g com 5kps, então a sua eh otima para mim, KKKKKKKKK
<tux-ma> moço mais tá o mesmo que nada...
<tux-ma> da uma raiva
<andretyn> eh, vamos ver, parar baixar os pacotes, tive q fazer um script q pegava-os direto do repositorio
<andretyn> não sei por que ele não estava vindo pelo apt-get... será alguma coisa? tux-ma
<andretyn> não sei por que ele não estava vindo pelo apt-get... será alguma coisa? tux-ma
<tux-ma> volta a pergunta que essa merda aqui travou andretyn
<andretyn> tux-ma, eh, vamos ver, parar baixar os pacotes, tive q fazer um script q pegava-os direto do repositorio
<tux-ma> andretyn, tive que da aquela velha reiniciada
<andretyn> tux-ma, não sei por que ele não estava vindo pelo apt-get... será alguma coisa?
<tux-ma> andretyn, talves sua net..não
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia!
<andretyn> tux-ma, mas esta vindo pelo wget, porque não vem pelo apt-get?
<tux-ma> andretyn, apt-get não estar travado não
<andretyn> tux-ma, não, update normal, mas pacote mecas :((
<tux-ma> andretyn, foi mals...mais não sei t falar não....
<andretyn> tux-ma, e olhe, Salvando em: “libgavl1_1.2.0-3_i386.deb”
<andretyn> 85% [================================>      ] 2.905.827   16,6K/s  TED 27s
<tux-ma> andretyn, libgav
<tux-ma> seria oq
<andretyn> pacote para instalar o openshot, dependencia, fiz um script q esta baixando-os, vou colocar no
<andretyn> /var/cache/apt/archive...
<tux-ma> andretyn, kra um dia vou estar no seu nivel..de conhecimento
<tux-ma> andretyn, sou ainda muito leigo em linux
<andretyn> hummm, o script quem fez mesmo foi o synaptic, programa grafico para o apt-get, eu não fiz nada :)
<andretyn> tux-ma, ai vc move para os  /var/cache/apt/archive e tah pronto tudo, roda o apt-get install openshot e acabou...
<tux-ma> andretyn, kkk mas mesmo assim...vc já usa a muito tempo...deve saber muito...vc sabe instalar o kapagekit pelo terminal
<tux-ma> \o
<andretyn> tux-ma, mas eh estranho o apt-get não conseguir baixar os arquivos, tah me cheirando block d concessionaria de telefonia
<andretyn> eh, mais ou menos...
<tux-ma> já aconteceu isso comigo...
<andretyn> tux-ma, XD
<tux-ma> usei o synaptic
<tux-ma> e fui embora...
<andretyn> tux-ma, nem synaptic, nem apt-get, nem aptitude... tah uma cacak aqui, soh wget funciona...
<tux-ma> andretyn, xD
<tux-ma> andretyn, merd... em
<tux-ma> andretyn, kra vou indo stou com muita dor nas costas..vou deitar...
<tux-ma> falows boa noite...depois agende conversa mais
<andretyn> tux-ma, blz, boa noite
<hugo_> boa noite a todos
<spyfox> pessoal uso o 11.04
<spyfox> alguem sabe como desinstalar devez o natty?
<spyfox> nao no modo de desabilitar quando for logar
<spyfox> digo desinstalar mesmo
<spyfox> alguem sabe ai galera?
<andretyn> spyfox, o unity vc quer dizer... olha, acho que os pacotes dele são bem pequenos
<andretyn> nem compensa desinstalar...
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> to numa draga danada com o flamerobin + firebird2.1
<claudio-tux> crio o diretorio
<claudio-tux> dou permissao de WR para o user firebird
<claudio-tux> mesmo assim da permissao negada para criar a base nesse diretorio
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe pq?
<claudio-tux> drwxr-xr-x  3 firebird firebird  4096 2011-09-15 22:04 ByteSys
<claudio-tux> alguem tem uma lanterna aí pra me dar uma luz?
<claudio-tux> Engine Code    : 335544344
<claudio-tux> Engine Message :
<claudio-tux> I/O error during "open O_CREAT" operation for file "/home/claudio/Projetos/ByteSys"
<claudio-tux> Error while trying to create file
<claudio-tux> Permission denied
<claudio-tux> ja pesquisei a respeito, mas o que dizem é que tem que dar permissao, mas isso ja foi feito
<claudio-tux> ninguem trabalha com essa ferramenta aqui?
<Picolo> Buenos Dias
<liuxman> bom dia
<liuxman> preciso de ajuda com o proftpd
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> o que precisa?
<liuxman> nao consigo listar nada em ntfs
<liuxman> bucha kkkk
<liuxman> proftpd e ntfs
<claudio-tux> o que está tentando fazer?
<liuxman> consegui
<liuxman> usei o comando mount.ntfs-3g /dev/unidade  /home/usuario/FTP
<liuxman> levantei o servidor e agora esta online
<liuxman> grato amigos pela atencao
<L88os1> o ubuntu está falando que não tenho autorização para entrar na mina partição. como resolvo isso?
<idub> bom dia
<idub> tem como atualizar 10.10 32 bits para 11.04 64 bits??
<hapy> bom dia gente boa
<amarelinho_EMO> cheguei miguxos
<amarelinho_EMO> pra sorte de todos.
<pereba> se o Netflix usa Silverlight e não é compativel com linux, como pode funfar no PS3 e nas tvs modernas?
<AlessonZaire> amarelinho_EMO  o/
<claudio-tux> tarde
<tux-ma> Andre_Gondim, estou tentando instalar o vmwareplayer..ele instala tranquilo mais quando eu abro ele aparece uma msg de Kernel Headers 2.6.35-30-generic
<tux-ma> sabe oq é isso
<shallwe> tux-ma, eu sei eu sei :D
<shallwe> falta o kernel generic :D
<shallwe> mas posso perguntar pq estas a usares o vmwareplayer?
<tux-ma> shallwe, e como eu faço pra resolver isso
<tux-ma> shallwe, quero usar...quando ele abre pedi o kernel
<shallwe> sim falta os headers tem no repositorio calma ai
<shallwe> mas se for pra ver videos recomendo VLC
<shallwe> tux-ma, da uma olhada aqui: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-install-kernel-headers-package/
<shallwe> tem como instalar o header
<tux-ma> shallwe, vou da uma olhada...valeu pela ajuda...
<tux-ma> \o
<shallwe> tranquilo, se quiser testa o vlc tb vai ver que é bem legal
<tux-ma> shallwe, já utilizo pra mim éo melhor que tem
<tux-ma> shallwe, quero instalar uma maquina virtual pra mim estudar...
<shallwe> a ta
<shallwe> pensei que era tocador de video :D
<shallwe> puxa então usa o virtual box :D
<tux-ma> shallwe, prefiro o vmware
<shallwe> é gratis e não expira
<shallwe> ok :D ainda bem que todo mundo não prefere as mesmas coisas
<tux-ma> shallwe, estou usando o vmwareplayer não paga não
<tux-ma> shallwe, hahuahuaha
<tux-ma> shallwe, gosto é que nem ( * ) cada um tem o seu
<amarelinho_EMO> shallwe se nao me engano o vmwareplayer serve só para iniciar as máquinas
<amarelinho_EMO> ele nao cria as máquinas
<tux-ma> amarelinho_EMO, olha o vmware-player e de graça tem apenas que fazer um cadastro no site...nunca utilizei outro não..
<amarelinho_EMO> tux-ma vc cria máquina virtual nele?
<tux-ma> amarelinho_EMO, sim
<amarelinho_EMO> blz entao
<tux-ma> amarelinho_EMO, da pra utilizar legal...
<tux-ma> amarelinho_EMO, axo mais leve que o virtualbox
<tux-ma> shallwe, fumfo legal aqui...valeu
<shallwe> tux-ma, :D blz
<tux-ma> \o
<amarelinho_EMO> valew nada... 10 reaus
<claudio-tux> desisto
<claudio-tux> tem coisa errada no meu ubuntu
<claudio-tux> :(
<amarelinho_EMO> heahehaeha
<amarelinho_EMO> acontece
<tux-ma> claudio-tux, oq estar acontecendo
<claudio-tux> estou tentando criar uma nova base de dados no diretorio...
<claudio-tux> /home/claudio/Projetos/ByteSys/Dados/
<claudio-tux> drwxrwxrwx  3 claudio claudio  4096 2011-09-15 22:04 ByteSys
<claudio-tux> drwxrwxrwx 2 firebird firebird 4096 2011-09-15 22:04 Dados
<claudio-tux> quando mando criar a base da premissao negada
<claudio-tux> Engine Code    : 335544344
<claudio-tux> Engine Message :
<claudio-tux> I/O error during "open O_CREAT" operation for file "/home/claudio/Projetos/ByteSys/Dados"
<claudio-tux> Error while trying to create file
<claudio-tux> Permission denied
<claudio-tux> quando mando criar no diretorio do firebird...
<claudio-tux> /var/lib/firebird/2.1/data/
<claudio-tux> da esse erro:
<claudio-tux> Engine Code    : 335544344
<claudio-tux> Engine Message :
<claudio-tux> I/O error during "open O_CREAT" operation for file "/var/lib/firebird/2.1/data"
<claudio-tux> Error while trying to create file
<claudio-tux> File exists
<claudio-tux> esse é o problema
<claudio-tux> ja fiz quase tudo
<claudio-tux> tem 3 dias nessa luta
<claudio-tux> deve ter algo de errado no meu sistema
<claudio-tux> até seguindo esse tudo deu erro: http://rairo.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/ubuntu-11-04-instalando-o-firebird-2-1/
<claudio-tux> tux-ma: e ai, alguma ideia do que ta acontecendo?
<illuminarch> oi
<illuminarch> alguem ta sabendo de algum evento do ubuntu em maceio ?
<Andre_Gondim> .op Andre_Gondim
<Andre_Gondim> .uban Doomtron
<Andre_Gondim> .kban Doomtron
<ubottu-br> Andre_Gondim: Error: Doomtron is not in #ubuntu-br.
<mazoni_> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<mazoni_> !screenshots
<ubottu-br> Screenshots podem ser tirados com a tecla [PrtScr] (printscreen). Quer nos mostrar um screenshot do seu problema? Suba a imagem para http://tinyurl.com/imagebin e poste aqui o link que ele gerar para você.
<mazoni_> bom dia
<AlessonZaire> Andre_Gondim posso abrir pvt por um instante?
<Andre_Gondim> AlessonZaire, claro
<Doomtron> Andre_Gondim: :)
<Andre_Gondim> Doomtron, ;)
<Doomtron> Prometo que vou me comportar direitnho agora
<Doomtron> xD
<Andre_Gondim> =]
<Andre_Gondim> .deop Andre_Gondim
<amarelinho_EMO> alguem vivo?
<sioux_> boa tarde.. qual é o nome daquelas placas que poem linux para fazer um roteador..que esqueci o nome
<amarelinho_EMO> placa de rede
<amarelinho_EMO> :P
<sioux_> ?
<amarelinho_EMO> estou zuando
<sioux_> claro né!
<Doomtron> não é placa de rede ?
<picolo> BOa noite, galera tem um aplicativo que fica na barra e marca o uso do cpu e da memoria ram, bem simiples, system alguma coisa
<picolo> alguem sabe o nome, nao consigo achar o nome
<andretyn> Olá, boa noite pessoal:)
<picolo> andretyn, \0/
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui manja de flamerobin + firebird?
<picolo> cara nunca mexi com firebird
<picolo> O repositório Medibuntu
<picolo> é seguro?
<KnightWhoSaysNi> picolo: vc pergunta isso no irc? lol
<KnightWhoSaysNi> picolo: tudo que te falarem no irc, leia com certo cuidado
<picolo> achei que o medibuntu era repositorio de terceiros
<picolo> Mas pelo que vi aqui, o proprio restrict extras ja traz elel
<picolo> KnightWhoSaysNi, ???
<KnightWhoSaysNi> picolo: cara, vc tem que ver a origem da informacao. se ele ja veio configurado na sua instalacao, sendo que voce conferiu a autenticidade da imagem de instalacao, deve ter algum texto dizendo que e bom ou nao
<KnightWhoSaysNi> picolo: e se ele ta ali, dificilmente e ruim
<KnightWhoSaysNi> picolo: mas se algo foi adicionado por um pacote nao-oficial, ai ja era, vc nao pode dizer nada
<KnightWhoSaysNi> :-)
<picolo> KnightWhoSaysNi, cara vc nao entendeu. Na net o cara pode falar que é bom, mas nada melhor do que a experiencia das pessoas deste irc para comprovar melhor
<picolo> Mas pelo que li, e isso comprovei agora, ele ja vem como default no ubuntu restrict extras
<KnightWhoSaysNi> picolo: o que eu to te dizendo e: ja vi gente aqui no irc mandando comando que apaga o disco pra outro usuario executar, e ele executou :-)
<KnightWhoSaysNi> picolo: se tem endoco oficial, deve ser seguro
<KnightWhoSaysNi> picolo: se nao tem, eu tomaria cuidado
<picolo> KnightWhoSaysNi, Entendi
<picolo> KnightWhoSaysNi, isso eu tomo cuidado sim
<KnightWhoSaysNi> picolo: mas nao tome opinioes do irc como fonte confiavel. alguem podia ter roubado a minha senha e falado em meu nome :-)
<picolo> KnightWhoSaysNi, verdade, vo toma mais cuidado com todas as recomendacoes
<liuxman> boa noite
<claudio-tux> liuxman: boa
<liuxman> alguma criatura aqui pode me dar uma força no apache2 ?
<KnightWhoSaysNi> liuxman: ja resolveu?
<liuxman> o lance do proftpd sim
<liuxman> era tao facil
<KnightWhoSaysNi> nao, o do apache2
<liuxman> proftpd e ntfs
<liuxman> ainda nao
<liuxman> gostaria de listar arquivos e pastas pelo apache como um index off
<liuxman> quero fazer o mesmo que faz um ftp por exemplo
<liuxman> sera muito complicado ?
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como colocar o thunderbird para funciona quando clicar na cartinha perto do relogio no unity?
<AlessonZaire> claudio-tux  configurações do sistema
<claudio-tux> em que opcao especificamente?
<AlessonZaire> La em tarefas comuns tem 'set preferred applications'
<claudio-tux> hum
<liuxman> mano unit na gostei kkk
<AlessonZaire> AI voce escolhe o Thunderbird como seu cliente de e-mail padrao
<liuxman> tem hora que fica tdo travado
<AlessonZaire> Caso ele apareça na lista
<AlessonZaire> liuxman  escolhe ubuntu classico na tela de login que resolve TUDO XD
<liuxman> ja modifiquei
<liuxman> uso aquele tema do mac
<liuxman> macbuntu
<claudio-tux> AlessonZaire: nao funfou
<liuxman> remove o evolution
<liuxman> e qualquer outro cliente de email
<liuxman> so vai ficar o que vc quer
<liuxman> o sistema tem que escolher o thunder como padrao
<AlessonZaire> Vou tentar fazer isso com o empathy aqui pra ver se ele aceita o pidgin como messenger padrao, nem aparece na lista tambem
<liuxman> mano esses clientes msn do linux sao um lixo
<liuxman> funciona mas e cruel
<liuxman> tem cada bug doido kkk
<liuxman> por outro lado tem aver com  a microsoft
<AlessonZaire> Eles sao so pra conectar mesmo, mas concordo com voce, poderiam ser melhores, mas como eu nao estou ajudando no desenvolvimento, fico calado e uso eles mesmo XD
<liuxman> kkkk
<liuxman> o problema da camera e triste
<liuxman> mandar arquivos e um sonho kkkk
<liuxman> tu sabe que tem site que funciona ate melhor
<claudio-tux> liuxman: ja modifique, mas quando clico o thunderbird nao abre
<claudio-tux> ja removi
<liuxman> eu reclamo aqui de troll que sou mas uso linux e nao troco
<liuxman> reinstala completamente pelo synaptic
<liuxman> remove tudo e reinstala pelo synaptic
<liuxman> alguem pode me ajudar com o apache2
<claudio-tux> tudo mesmo que tiver evolution
<liuxman> nessa versao do ubuntu o evolution e padrao se nao me engano
<claudio-tux> hehe a opção fez foi sumir
<claudio-tux> quando clicava na cartinha, tinha a opacao de correio
<claudio-tux> ela sumiu
<liuxman> reinstala irmao
<liuxman> ou reinicia
<liuxman> tb tem muito aver com o hardware
<claudio-tux> so tenho agora, contas de transmissao, empathy e ubuntu one
<claudio-tux> e eu sei o nome
<claudio-tux> como sair apagando tudo do evolution ele foi junto
<liuxman> kkkk
<liuxman> tem que ter cuidade kkkk
<liuxman> cuidado
<claudio-tux> é esse? evolution-indicator
<claudio-tux> Mini-aplicação do Indicador do Evolution para o painel GNOME
<liuxman> nesse exato momento estou tentando colocar o linux em um note que foi do xico chavier
<liuxman> chico xavier
<liuxman> cara se um negocio nao finciona com linux pode jogar no lixo
<claudio-tux> ja to me acustumando ao Unity
<claudio-tux> hehe
 * zipp is away: Estou ocupado
<liuxman> mano eu mesmo ja coloquei de lado
<AlessonZaire> +1
<claudio-tux> +1 é? heheh
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-17
<claudio-tux> tão contando!?
<AlessonZaire> +1 que colocou de lado
<claudio-tux> ah ta
<liuxman> e todo travado
 * zipp is back (gone 00:05:10)
<AlessonZaire> Isso eles vao corrigir com certeza, mas duvido que as atualizaçoes do unity vao resolver a precariedade de praticidade que ele tem, mas eh so minha humilde opniao pessoal, respeito a opniao de quem discorda e curte o unity
<liuxman> eu tb nao estou nem ai pra esse unity
<liuxman> prefiro aquela barra do docky
<liuxman> tem estilo e funciona muito bem obrigado kkk
<claudio-tux> rapaz, achei ele pratico
<claudio-tux> aperta a tecla SUPER + nome do programa
<claudio-tux> acho as coisas bem rapido
<liuxman> tu ja usou o docky
<AlessonZaire> claudio-tux  tentalogar no 'ubuntu classico' ai voce depois vem aqui e diz o que voce acha XD
<claudio-tux> nao
<liuxman> instala o docky
<claudio-tux> AlessonZaire: uso linux desde 2004
<liuxman> depois so arrasta as coisas que vc quer nele
<liuxman> tipo as que usa mais
<claudio-tux> conheço bem XFCE, GNOME e KDE
<claudio-tux> mas o dock nunca usei
<liuxman> nao o docky e uma barra animada tipo a que tem no mac
<AlessonZaire> claudio-tux entao acho que foi uma questao de identificaçao pessoal mesmo, sua com o unity :)
<claudio-tux> sei, ja li sobre no ubuntued.info
<claudio-tux> sobre o dock
 * AlissonB`away away
<claudio-tux> mas confesso que nunca instalei
<liuxman> vai la no instalador de programas e roda pra ver como e file
<liuxman> central de programas
<claudio-tux> vou fazer isso, mas na virtualbox
<AlessonZaire> liuxman  o docky tem site de projeto?
<claudio-tux> hehe
<liuxman> mano tem mas nao sei kkk
<liuxman> coloca la no central de programas que aparece
<AlessonZaire> Vou fuçar no google e dar uma boa olhada, parece interessante~
<claudio-tux> na central?
<claudio-tux> nao vi
<claudio-tux> so dock estilo mac
<liuxman> deixa procurar e colar o link aqui
<AlessonZaire> Ouvi falar de um projeto similar mas era o cairo dock
<liuxman> http://saidaminhapropriedade.blogspot.com/2011/05/macbuntu-1104.html
<claudio-tux> liuxman: aí é estilo mac
<claudio-tux> é disso que fala?
<liuxman> sim
<liuxman> as janelas tb
<liuxman> na verdade e um tema
<claudio-tux> hum, ja usei
<claudio-tux> tenho ele aqui
<claudio-tux> na verdade nao gosto
<liuxman> eu mesmo nao troco
<claudio-tux> heheh
<claudio-tux> blx
<liuxman> kkk
<claudio-tux> eu nao curto, deixar o linux com cara de mac ou windows
<claudio-tux> mas respeito quem gosta
<claudio-tux> na verdade gostei muito do gnome3
<claudio-tux> estava com o fedora
<claudio-tux> depois no arch tb
<liuxman> qual e o teu tema atual
<claudio-tux> uso unity
<c4ds> claudio-tux: opa, curti o g3 n fui pro xfce
<liuxman> outro que gostava muito antigamente era o blackbox
<claudio-tux> pois é, tb gostei dele
<claudio-tux> mas estou me acustumando com o unity
<liuxman> o gerenciador grafico
<c4ds> claudio-tux: nem esse unity :( curto o gnome 2 default
<claudio-tux> por incrivel que pareça estou achando ele pratico
<c4ds> liuxman: ja usei, e o flux curte?
<claudio-tux> tecla SUPER + nome do programa
<claudio-tux> abre bem rapido
<liuxman> nem lembro mais kkk
<claudio-tux> alé de quando bem customizado fica bonitinho
<liuxman> o foda e que quando vc usa muito linux e vai pra outra coisa fica ate estranho kkk
<liuxman> eu como dou suporte as vezes ate me perdo
<Vampira> alguémmmm me ajuda Ç_________________________Ç
<claudio-tux> pior quando ocustuma com o gnome3
<Vampira> liuxman, tipo minha mãe ¬¬ ela odeia windows iuHASuihUIShauiS
<claudio-tux> que abre o menu levando o mouse eté o canto superior esquedo da tela
<claudio-tux> quando chego nos clientes fico fazendo isso no windows
<claudio-tux> heheheh
<claudio-tux> pena que nao funciona
<liuxman> kkkk
<liuxman> e muito engraçado
<liuxman> quem começa pelo linux nem se esquenta
<claudio-tux> mas ta de boa, confeço que fui contra o unity
<liuxman> a unica desvantagem e que nao o computador nao volta
<liuxman> nao pega virus
<claudio-tux> foi pro arch linux por culpa dele
<liuxman> so para de funcionar nas ultimas
<claudio-tux> mas depois :(
<claudio-tux> liuxman: ele pega sim
<Vampira> eu nao usei o unity ainda =(
<claudio-tux> só que tem muito pouco
<liuxman> entao
<Vampira> esse pca aqui é muito bleh
<claudio-tux> Vampira: está em qual versao do ubuntu?
<liuxman> e tipo um aviao cair em vc agora
<Vampira> 11.04
<Vampira> mas nao roda o unity
<Vampira> xD
<claudio-tux> ué, ele vem por padrao
<claudio-tux> ah tá
<Vampira> HAUIshUIhsiuAU
<claudio-tux> por conta da placa de video
<Vampira> sem placa de video
<Vampira> :B
<Vampira> ela ficou na enchente
<claudio-tux> rsr
<Vampira> D;
<claudio-tux> é chato
<igorklem> meu unity roda de boa com placa onboard no notebook
<liuxman> hd com bad roda bem com linux
<Vampira> placa de video, placa de som, um hd, uma tablet... a tablet e o hd tão secando
<claudio-tux> o meu nao tenho o que reclamar
<claudio-tux> estou ansioso pelo 11.10
<picolo> galera como eu faco para nao aparecer os discos locais no desktop qando eu clico neles?
<Vampira> é mas o meu pc já tem quase uma década de vida D:
<claudio-tux> li que vai ter alguma mudanças consideraveis
<igorklem> o meu é novinho i3 xD
<claudio-tux> picolo: abre o terminal
<Vampira> aaaaaaah Ç_Ç
<Vampira> eu tenho preguiça de ir comprar novos
<claudio-tux> digita $gconf-editor
<AlessonZaire> O HD ta secando..... XDDDDD
 * AlessonZaire cai da cadeira
<Vampira> AlessonZaire, AHAISUHAUIHSUA AHAM
<Vampira> tá na frente do aquecedor
<AlessonZaire> Vampira eu estou chorando de rir, como que isso aconteceu? XD
<Vampira> enchente
<Vampira> em sc
<Vampira> nao imaginavamos que ia entrar agua na nossa casa, nunca entrou
<igorklem> Vampira: mudei tudo esse ano, notebook e desktop :p
<claudio-tux> abriu
<claudio-tux> ?
<Vampira> mas nos prevenimos assim mesmo e subimos pra caso entrasse uns 30, 40cm de agua
<Vampira> ENTROU 1METRO ¬¬''''''''''''''''
<Vampira> pegou uma gaveta onde eu guardava umas coisas
<claudio-tux> hanrri
<Vampira> Ç_______Ç
<claudio-tux> Vampira: onde tu mora?
<Vampira> santa catarina
<picolo> sim
<claudio-tux> nossa, vi no noticiario
<claudio-tux> vcs sofrem com chuvas, enquanto nosso problema aqui é a falta dela
<Vampira> vc é de onde?
<claudio-tux> picolo: então... vai em apps
<claudio-tux> Vampira:Pernambuco
<claudio-tux> Pernambuco
<Vampira> pow, q saco né D: tá tudo desconfigurado
<picolo> fale
<claudio-tux> nautilus
<claudio-tux> depois desktop
<claudio-tux> desmarca volumes_visible
<claudio-tux> fecha o gconf
<claudio-tux> feito!
<liuxman> alguem conhece um file browser com duas colunas
<picolo> show de bola, sou iniciante no linux
<picolo> valeu
<claudio-tux> falow
<igorklem> alguem aqui já tirou a lpic?
<claudio-tux> pra que serve?
<liuxman> cara e um sonho
<liuxman> sou frustrado
<liuxman> kkkk
<igorklem> uaiehuhua
<igorklem> to começando a estudar pra ela
<igorklem> claudio-tux: é a certificação linux
<liuxman> tem um material muito bom do uira ribeiro conhece
<igorklem> não
<igorklem> eu peguei o guia foca
<claudio-tux> LPI
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<claudio-tux> LPI 1 e LPI 2
<liuxman> video aula passo a passo
<igorklem> yep
<igorklem> massa
<igorklem> vou procurar depois
<claudio-tux> show de bola
<igorklem> a prova está um pouco salgada...160 dolares
<igorklem> e o dolar ta subindo ):
<liuxman> o som e em mp3 qualquer coisa o cara coloca no player
<ferlinux> Boa noite!
<liuxman> boas
<claudio-tux> noite
<igorklem> boa noite
<liuxman> quero ajuda com o apache 2
<igorklem> to pensando em instalar o arch..
<igorklem> alguem já usou?
<claudio-tux> igorklem: é muito bom
<claudio-tux> eu ja
<claudio-tux> mas te aconselho a estuda-lo bem antes de começar
<claudio-tux> pois ele vem zeradinho
<igorklem> eu estou usando ele no vbox
<igorklem> eu sei disso
<claudio-tux> mas é muito bom
<igorklem> terminei de isntalar ele hoje de tarde
<igorklem> gnome3
<claudio-tux> é show
<liuxman> como e que eu sei se meu gnome e 3 ?
<claudio-tux> as distros que mais gosto sao
<claudio-tux> Fedora, Ubuntu e Arch
<claudio-tux> nao necessariamente nessa ordem
<igorklem> fedora nem gostei tanto
<claudio-tux> mas sao elas!
<igorklem> utilizei quando estava fazendo iniciação cientifica
<claudio-tux> po cara, o fedora é show
<claudio-tux> nem eu sei qual gosto mais entre fedora e ubuntu
<igorklem> as que mais gostei foram a ubuntu e slack..
<igorklem> e possivelmente a arch
<claudio-tux> é briga de cachorro grande
<igorklem> to achando maneira
<claudio-tux> o melhor do ubuntu é compatibilidade, pacotes, comuidade
<igorklem> sim
<igorklem> com o unity veio uma praticidade mto grande
<claudio-tux> todos os programas que vc precura sao compativeis
<ferlinux> Tenho máquina com buntu, mas não gosto....
<claudio-tux> tenho 4 GB de memoria, ja instalei tudo que preciso e olha que é bastante coisa
<ferlinux> Desculpem...
<claudio-tux> estou nesse momento usando 22% da memora
<claudio-tux> vai fazer isso no windows
<claudio-tux> rsrsrsr
<Vampira> rwindows
<igorklem> no meu usa só 10% de memoria e olhe la
<igorklem> :D
<claudio-tux> no windows vc consome 22% de 4GB no prompt do msnDOS em modo seguro
<igorklem> ueahiuhaeiuh
<claudio-tux> e olha lá
<igorklem> to com windows rodando no desktop atualizando jogos da steam
<igorklem> está com 1.3gb sendo usado
<claudio-tux> Windows = Games
<igorklem> sim
<igorklem> aeuheauh
<igorklem> o resto faço no linox XD
<claudio-tux> Linux = Produtividade
<paladinn> s concordo
<paladinn> isso ai
<paladinn> =)
<igorklem> fora que economiza luz
<claudio-tux> so estou numa draga pra apagar meu teclado luminoso
<claudio-tux> vive acesso
<igorklem> minha fonte de 650w pega energia até a alma
<claudio-tux> ai minha bateria acaba rapidinho
<igorklem> uaeheauhae
<igorklem> eu estava qrendo o teclado luminoso pro notebook
<igorklem> de madrugda é horrivel ):
<claudio-tux> é muito bom, mas quando vc pode desligar
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<igorklem> éé
<claudio-tux> não consigo desliga-lo no Ubuntu
<claudio-tux> ele vive acesso
<igorklem> já procurou algo no google?
<claudio-tux> ja fussei, até no site da Sony
<claudio-tux> mas não encontrei nada
<claudio-tux> interessante que no Arch ele vivia apagado
<igorklem> já tentou echo 0 | sudo tee -a /sys/class/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness
<claudio-tux> tee: /sys/class/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<claudio-tux> 0
<claudio-tux> claudio@claudio-laptop:~$
<igorklem> humm
<claudio-tux> claudio@claudio-laptop:~$ /sys/class/leds/
<claudio-tux> ath9k-phy0::assoc/ ath9k-phy0::radio/ ath9k-phy0::rx/    ath9k-phy0::tx/    mmc0::/            mmc1::/
<Vampira> alguém mais tá tendo pobrema com o emesene???
<Vampira> DDDDDDDDDDDDD:
<Vampira> ou sou só eu a azarada?
<igorklem> qual problema?
<Vampira> tipo assimmm
<Vampira> eu conecto lá
<Vampira> só que as pessoas nao me veem @.@'
<Vampira> ai eu abro a janela de alguem e digito coisas
<Vampira> ai as mensagens vao
<Vampira> mas eu nao recebo as mensagens dessas pessoas
<igorklem> vish
<igorklem> eu uso o pidgin
<igorklem> melhor não há
<igorklem> :D
<Vampira> eu não gosto dele =(((((((
<igorklem> ele é perfeito
<liuxman> ate o ebudy e melhor kkkk
<Vampira> aimeldels comofas
<igorklem> nunca será
<igorklem> jamais será
<liuxman> esse pidin ai as vezes nao chega a menssagem
<Vampira> pior que a mãe gosta do emesene também
<Vampira> x.x
<liuxman> nao manda em modo off line
<Vampira> ela tá acostumada com ele
<liuxman> ruim kkkk
<igorklem> liuxman: acho que tem um plug-in que instala para poder mandar
<Vampira> se eu mandar ela usar o empathy aqui ela surta @_@'
<igorklem> empathy é um lixo auehae
<igorklem> vc não pode trocar de aba usando ctrl + tab
<igorklem> nem fechar janela com esc
<Vampira> eu nao gosto dele também >_<
<Vampira> gostava do amsn mas vive dando problema
<claudio-tux> EIEII, o relogio do meu ubuntu sumiu do painel
<claudio-tux> heheheh
<Vampira> ninguémmmm responde meus tópicos na comunidade no orcut Ç_Ç
<Vampira> adicionar ao painel > relogio
<igorklem> isso
<igorklem> liuxman: gksu gedit /usr/local/bin/keyboard-backlight
<igorklem> tenta isso
<igorklem> ai vc pode editar
<Vampira> dica: adicionar ao painel > peixe
<igorklem> liuxman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Lucid#Keyboard
<igorklem> tenta isso
<claudio-tux> nao tenho esse arquivo aqui
<liuxman> que isso ai
<igorklem> confundi a pessoa
<igorklem> auehue
<igorklem> era pro claudio-tux
<peregrinator_six> picolo, claudio-tux liuxman e pra quem mais quiser saber... http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/11.08/gldt1108.png
<picolo> tamo ai
<picolo> rss
<liuxman> mas ate agora nao entendi o que e isso
<liuxman> e a foto da arvore da vida
<liuxman> kkkkk
<igorklem> slack rules
<igorklem> o/
<peregrinator_six> liuxman, principais distros e suas "ramificações"... ;)
<liuxman> meu negocio e gigabyte s1080
<liuxman> com ubuntu claro
<picolo> Cara, debian tem ramificacao em
<picolo> nem sabia que tinha tanta
<peregrinator_six> picolo, Debian é o poder! :D
<picolo> Ubuntu tem seu pai forte :P
<igorklem> claudio-tux: esse arquivo vc vai criar pelo que intendi
<peregrinator_six> picolo, mas o ubuntu também tá largando filho adoidado pelo mundão a fora ai mano... :P
 * peregrinator_six UAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSU
<igorklem> claudio-tux: como que é a prova LPI que vc fez?
<igorklem> cai oq +/-
<hapy> boa noite gente
<hapy> alguem sabe qual comando usado no ping para testar o upload?
<picolo> pior to vendo
<peregrinator_six> hapy, http://speedtest.net/
<hapy> peregrinator_six, simsim, mas gostaria testar por linha de comando, pois no speed test esta dando problema
<peregrinator_six> hapy, vai em outro testador...
<hapy> quero esfregar na cara do provedor aki q tao de sacanagem, ja to com uma net que é 512 e os caras ainda querem da uma de bacana
<claudio-tux1> instalei o pomme
<claudio-tux1> vou tertar agora
<hapy> eu sei q tem um comando, mas nao lembro de cabeça, utilizo um comando na empresa pra fazer teste de qos dos links
<igorklem> cri cri cri
<lima> aeee
<lima> alguem aqui usando o kernel 3.0?
<igorklem> lima: to testando no vbox
<lima> hehe
<lima> o que mudou no 3.0?
<igorklem> não parei pra mexer mto ainda
<igorklem> ueahuae
<igorklem> terminei de instalar agora de tarde
<igorklem> vou testar mesmo amanhã
<lima> eu atualizei aqui e vi esse kernel
<igorklem> to rodando no arch linux
<lima> eu tbm
<lima> dei um pacman -Syu e pronto
<igorklem> isso
<igorklem> ta rodando gnome 3 ai tb?
<lima> hehe
<lima> eh bom o gnome3?
<igorklem> rapaz..
<igorklem> tem seu lado bom e ruim
<igorklem> parte de customização não tem muito oq mexer
<igorklem> poucos temas
<igorklem> desktop não existe..
<hapy> peregrinator_six, instalei o 10.04 q vc me passou, mto bom, e com certeza, estável. Ainda nao testei o desempenho da bateria, mas deve estar td certo
<lima> igorklem: eu tenho o xfce por ser simples
<sistematico> Use o Openbox.
<igorklem> nunca utilizei o xfce
<peregrinator_six> hapy, to usando ele aqui, tá lisinho, lisinho! :)
<igorklem> hapy: ele tem suporte até 2014
<igorklem> :)
<peregrinator_six> 2013
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<peregrinator_six> abril de 2013
<hapy> peregrinator_six, aham, mas qndo chegar a 12.04 vou migrar para a nova lts
<peregrinator_six> hapy, é nosso! :D
<peregrinator_six> hapy, baixei o 11.10 hoje aqui só pra tascar o gnome sheel 3 nele e ver de pertinho! :D
<igorklem> pessoal com pc mamão num consegue usar o 11.04 =x
<Vampira> pc mamão???
<sistematico> O meu é PC Melância.
<Vampira> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Inspirado na garota.
<igorklem> heiauhiaehaieuh
<Vampira> creucreucreucreu
<sistematico> é
<igorklem> a uma hora dessa ouvir isso
<igorklem> lamentavel
<Vampira> o meu é pc melao D;
<igorklem> ler*
<liuxman> falow povo
<liuxman> ate mais ver
<Vampira> vc vc vc vc vc vc ker?
<igorklem> flw lima
<igorklem> liuxman:
<sistematico> opa
<lima> t+
<Vampira> xalllll
<Vampira> ;*
<sistematico> Estranho é quem não quer.
<hapy> peregrinator_six, nao vou mais usar ubuntu se nao for versao lts
<igorklem> haeiuaehaiueh
<sistematico> heh
<peregrinator_six> hapy, sabia decisãommeu jovem padawan
<igorklem> parada é durmir daqui a pouco que amanhã é dia de escravo trabalhar
<hapy> EUAHEAUHEAU
<peregrinator_six> hapy, eu to vendo o 11.10, vamos ver, se funcionar de forma decente aqui...
<igorklem> quem trabalha dando suporte windows levante a mão \o
<igorklem> ueaheauhe
<sistematico> Como eu sou senhor de engenho, costumo dormir mais tarde.
<igorklem> sistematico: já tive a fase do senhor do engenho
<hapy> igorklem, euuuu, e so me inrito com esses usuário que se acham os tecnico bacana e sao uns bosta
<igorklem> porém ter escravos ficou caro, decidi virar um
<igorklem> aeuheauahe
<igorklem> hapy: eu gosto...deixo ele fazer merda
<sistematico> inrito?
<igorklem> ta tudo gravado
<igorklem> uheauhae
<hapy> sistematico, aueheauhueahae, tipo internet
<hapy> peregrinator_six, teve pessoal q se arrependeu de instalar o 11.10, mas se for em vm é sussa
<sistematico> hapy: Índia "tipo internet" do Pânico.
<sistematico> Show de bola.
<sistematico> Na Globo tá mostrando o pessoal que morreu e voltou de novo.
<sistematico> Tipo duro de matar.
<igorklem> The Walking Dead?
<igorklem> :p
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> Show de bola.
<igorklem> sinto o caos se aproximando
<sistematico> Corpo fechado rlz.
<igorklem> cuma?
<sistematico> Na novela Renascer o Antônio Fagundes fincava uma faca na raíz de um pé de Jequitibá, e depois disso ele não morria nunca.
<sistematico> Mas aqui pouca gente deve ter visto isso.
<sistematico> Essa novela deve ter passado no começo da década de 90.
<sistematico> Não me lembro o ano certo.
<igorklem> mesmo se tivesse passado agora
<igorklem> não assisto novela
<igorklem> haeuheaue
<sistematico> Tambem não, mas me lembro desse fato em particular.
<sistematico> Porque achei exótico.
<igorklem> TV é só para PFC e seriados :p
<sistematico> vou dormir
<sistematico> boa noite
<igorklem> flw
<igorklem> boa noite
<igorklem> Vampira: resolveu o problema?
<Vampira> Iiiiiiiiiiiiiii n deu
<H3ruS> peregrinator_six:
<H3ruS> ta ae
 * peregrinator_six tá jantando... XD
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> ok
<idub> boas pessoal..
<idub> é possivel atualizar uma versão 32bits para 64bits??
<peregrinator_six> ???
<peregrinator_six> sim, tira o 32 e poe em seu lugar o 64, só assim!
<idub> rsrsrs
<Vampira> boa noite galëreeeee ;******
<hapy> boa noite gente boa vlw
<peregrinator_six> hapy, boa.
<picolo> Nossa, o WebStore do Chrome e muito bacana
<peregrinator_six> picolo, nunca tinha ido lá não....?!
<picolo> Cara, eu fiquei sabendo o webstore hoje rsss
<picolo> Em um propgando que vi no jovemnerd
<picolo> peregrinator_six, sempre usei u ff, mesmo no windows
<peregrinator_six> picolo, to falando com você lá rapaz...
<picolo> peregrinator_six, Rss foi mal
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> Geowany: para de jogar urban terror
<phelippe> Saudacoes amigos, uma das primeiras vezes que volto com o ubuntu, ainda tenho o windows 7, mas agora estou voltando a me apaixonar por esta distro
<phelippe> Acho que ninguem aqui nesta sala joga alguns games online né? Alguém?
<phelippe> Tem alguem vivo?
<phelippe> Existe alguem vivo?
<phelippe> Tem alguem que fala aqui??
<phelippe> Celsinho: ok
<phelippe> adorilson: online?
<phelippe> O MUNDAO AE
<phelippe> :) Tem alguem vivoi?
<phelippe> :) Tem alguem vivoi?
<phelippe> Eu jogo WAKFU
<phelippe> exit
<licensed> alguem sabe o nome de algum cliente de chat que suporte o chat do facebook?
<xxrodrigoxx> bom dia
<xxrodrigoxx> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar a minha webcam no amsn ?
<RmN> bom dia senhores
<RmN> "Abre a porta! Qual a palavra mágica? Abracaralho!"
<tux-ma> alguém aqui pode me falar como atualizar o kde pelo terminal
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<Doomtron> Bom dia
<Celsinho> =]
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> pessoal instalei o thunderbird  + ligthning
<claudio-tux> porem o calendario ficou em ingles
<claudio-tux> o thunderbird está em portugues normalmente
<claudio-tux> como deixo meu calendario tb em portugues
<claudio-tux> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
<claudio-tux> repositorio para thunderbird 6.0 no ubuntu
<claudio-tux> depois sudo apt-get update
<claudio-tux> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Lucas1> bom dia
<Lucas1> pessoal instalei ontem a versão beta 1, estou tendo problemas com oscilação wireless, alguém pode me ajudar?
<sidnei> pessoal olha so eu usava o stremtuner e deu problemas alguem sabe a solução?
<sidnei> streamtuner
<sidnei> o erro é este
<sidnei> streamtuner: ../../src/xcb_io.c:140: dequeue_pending_request: Assertiva `req == dpy->xcb->pending_requests' falhou.
<sidnei> Abortado
<sidnei> ola
<sidnei> alguem na area 51?
<sidnei> podem me auxiliar?
<Roud-rik> bom dia povo
<shallwe> fala galerinha adoradores do ubuntu e do unity :D
<AlessonZaire> ...e do unity......
<shallwe> AlessonZaire, :D
<shallwe> alguém sabe o nome do plugin que tem tipo no gnome 3, que quando você coloca o mouse no canto superior direito muda a tela ou faz a mesma funcionalidade que o alt+tab?
<shallwe> achei o máximo isso que o gnome 3 fez, com um simples mouse no canto superior esquerdo vc ve tudo que está rodando + aplicativos + afazeres
<claudio-tux> tarde
<claudio-tux> pessoal como eu instalo as libs libmysqlclient.so.15 e libmysqlclient.so
<claudio-tux> no meu ubuntu 11.04?
<KnightWhoSaysNi> claudio-tux: nao deveria. deveria instalar o pacote de cliente do mysql, talvez chame mysql-client
<rodd> Alguem sabe me dizer como alterar a ordem de boot no grub 1.99? gostaria de deixar o win7 como default, que se encontra em ultimo na lista.
<claudio-tux> KnightWhoSaysNi: resolvi
<claudio-tux> cd /usr/lib
<claudio-tux> ln -s libmyslclient.so.16 libmyslclient.so.15
<claudio-tux> resolveu
<VonNaturAustreVe> Galera, vocês utilizam o amarok?
<alanteixeira> VonNaturAustreVe: opa!
<VonNaturAustreVe> alanteixeira, Olá
<alanteixeira> VonNaturAustreVe: eu uso Amarok. diz aê
<Newunity> bom dia
<VonNaturAustreVe> alanteixeira, tu tá tendo algum memory leak nele?
<VonNaturAustreVe> ou melhor que versão tu tá usando?
<claudio-tux> tarde]
<claudio-tux> pessoal como altero o splash do 11.04?
<alanteixeira> VonNaturAustreVe: versão 2.4.0
<Newunity> nao consigo abrir msn, hotmail e face :S tem que instalar algum plugin ?
<Newunity> procureialgo a respeito no google mas nao achei nada =/
<Newunity> quando alguem puder me ajudar =)
<VonNaturAustreVe> Newunity, qual versão do ubuntu você está usando?
<VonNaturAustreVe> e qual navegador?
<alanteixeira> VonNaturAustreVe: eu não tenho problemas com essa versão. e vc?
<VonNaturAustreVe> to com a 2.4.3
<Newunity> desculpe a demora, eu uso ubuntu 11 com unity, navegador google chrome
<Newunity> detalhe que o amsn tmb nao abre
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> alguem conhece um programa chamado bleachbit??
<AlessonZaire> Ja ouvi falar
<VonNaturAustreVe> annakamilla, já ouvi e funciona bem :)
<annakamilla> VonNaturAustreVe, voce sabe se aquela opção de limpar memória, que é experimental funciona nele
<annakamilla> ??
<VonNaturAustreVe> annakamilla, já usei ela, e bom deu uma bela travada no pc
<VonNaturAustreVe> kkkk
<annakamilla> bom to saindo preciso estudar
 * AlissonB back
<Keast> Boa tarde, gostaria de saber como faço pra obter ajuda com um problema em instalar o ubuntu em uma maquina virtual. Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<barna> Keast, qual o seu problema?
<Keast> bom primeiramente sou um usuario do win 7, mas tenho interesse em usar o ubuntu
<Keast> mas para nao precisar formatar a maquina e como ainda nao estou acostumado a mexer no ubuntu
<Keast> resolvi instalar ele em uma maquina virtual pra testar
<Keast> a VM virtualbox
<Keast> eu crio o hd virtual tudo certinho
<barna> ok
<Keast> mas quando esta instalando, tem uma hora que ele começa a copiar os arquivos onde entra naquela tela pra testar o teclado
<Keast> ele da um erro de input/output
<Keast> e cancela a instalação
<barna> hummmm
<Keast> fla q o driver de cd/dvd pode estar sujo ou a gravação foi feita mt rapido
<Keast> mas eu estou emulando uma imagem iso do ubuntu q eu baixei direto do site
<barna> vc checou se o arquivo de instalação do ubuntu não está com problema?
<tux-ma> ele pode começar a instalação aparti da iso
<barna> sim sim, mas pode ter dado problema no arquivo na hora de baixar!
<tux-ma> tbm
<Keast> eu baixei duas vezes a mesma imagem iso por via das duvidas e ainda sim da o mesmo erro na mesma hora da instalação
<tux-ma> Keast, compara o tamanho da iso
<tux-ma> Keast, pra ver se estar completa mesmo
<barna> sera q tem como fazer md5 pelo win?
<Keast> tamanho é de 685 mb
<tux-ma> ?! xD
<barna> http://www.superdownloads.com.br/download/71/md5-checksum-verifier/
<tux-ma> \o
<tux-ma> Keast, vc estar tentando instalar direto da iso...
<tux-ma> Keast, ou cd
<Keast> direto da iso
<barna> Keast, a maquina virtual q vc criou tem memoria ram e processador suficiente pra rodar o ubuntu?
<Keast> como vi em um tutorial na internet
<Keast> cara meu processador é um dual core 3 ghz
<barna> me passa o link do tutorial!
<Keast> e tenho 4gb de ram
<Keast> acho q guenta sim
<barna> mas vc pode liberar o quanto vc quiser pra maquina virtual!
<barna> ele num vai usar 100%
<Keast> eu liberei 1 gb
<Keast> la diz q o minimo é 512 mb
<Newunity> alguem pode me ajudar
<Newunity> =)
<barna> eu tenho um quad 1,8 2 ram, e a minha maquina virtual ta usando solo-core 512ram!
<Keast> o tuto é esse aki
<Keast> http://www.conectadores.com.br/tutoriais/virtualbox
<barna> ok, n!ao deve ser esse o erro!
<barna> abrindo o link!
<barna> Newunity, qual o seu problema?
<Keast> tem algo errado nesse tuto?
<Newunity> nao consigo acessar o msn, o face e o hotmail nao abre, uso o linux 11 com unity
<tux-ma> Keast, vc já tentou reinstalar o virtualbox
<Newunity> a pagina fica carregando mas nao abre ate dar erro, msn fica conectando porem tmb nao abre
<Keast> nao nao
<Keast> o virtual box nao tentei xD
<tux-ma> Keast, entra no site baixa a ultima versão e ver se faz a isntalação direitinho
<Keast> blz
<tux-ma> instala o virtualbox tools tbm
<barna> droga, o wiki.ubuntu-br.org num ta entrando aki!
<barna> no de vcs ta num tá?
<UdontKnow> barna: downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<Keast> nao consegui entrar tbm
<Keast> verifiquei o arquivo do ubuntu com o md5
<barna> UdontKnow, obrigado!
<Keast> deu ok a verificação
<barna> vc comparou o numero com o md5 fornecido pela cannonical?
<Keast> nao
<Keast> onde eu vejo esse numero?
<barna> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Keast> vi o numero esta diferente mesmo
<barna> hummm! então deve ser esse o problema!
<Keast> puts vo ter q baixar denovo entao
<Keast> ruim q é 3 horas pra baixar xD
<barna> :(
<barna> Keast, eu sempre baixo do torrent!
<Keast> alguem sabe o q pode ocasionar esses erros nos downloads?
<barna> baixei umas 4 versões do 11.04 e todos tão rodando 100%
<Keast> testei o instalador do virtualbox o numero dele do md5 ta ok
<barna> massa!
<barna> eu sempre testo o md5 antes de instalar!
<claudio-tux> boa tarde
<Keast> sugere q eu faça o download pelo torrent? menos chance de dar erro no arquivo?
<barna> aki pelo menos eu num tive problemas!
<Keast> hummm ok, obrigada pela ajuda espero q dessa proxima vez dê certo ^^
<barna> eu tb!
<barna> Keast, depois vc entra aki e me fala se funfou!
<barna> Keast, cha falar uma coisa tb!
<Keast> Opa
<Keast> pode deixar (:
<Keast> brigadão mesmo
<barna> Keast, vc pode instalar o ubuntu sem tirar o w7 do seu comp!
<Keast> (:
<Keast> é por isso q eu estou usando a maquina virtual por enquanto
<barna> aki eu estou com 6 sistemas operacionais instalados nativos e mais 8 em maquina virtual!
<Keast> se tudo der certo
<Keast> pretendo fazer dual boot nele
<Keast> eita
<Keast> quais?
<claudio-tux> aonde eu olho os logs de desligamento do meu ubuntu
<claudio-tux> instalei um programa pra alterar o plymouth
<barna> ubuntu 10.04, ubuntu 11.04 32bits, 11.04 64bits, ubuntustudio 32 e 64 bits, w7
<claudio-tux> e agora quando mando reiniciar ele trava
<claudio-tux> quero saber o que está causando o travamento
<Keast> nossa
<Keast> barna: vc gosta mesmo do ubuntu EHAUEHAUEHA (:
<Keast> barna: o q é ubuntustudio?
<barna> sim, comprei um comp novo, com 2 placas de video, e tenho varios ubuntus p/ teste e 1 para uso!
<barna> Keast, uma "versão" do ubuntu voltada p/ edição de imagem/oudio/video
<barna> com algumas modificações voltadas p/ essas tarefas!
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe?
<Keast> q massa!
<barna> eu trabalho com imagem, p/ mim ele é otimo!
<Keast> barna:  vc trabalha com q tpo de imagem? vetores?
<barna> atualmente quase nada de vetores, trabalho mais com fotografia! e um pouquinho com video!
<Keast> Hum
<Keast> legal
<barna> confesso q linux num é lá muito poderoso na edição, mas é MUITO mais rapido e seguro!
<Keast> bom eu estou mais interessado na parte de programação
<Newunity> uhmm
<Keast> e banco de dados tbm
<barna> ai vc vai se dar bem! hhehehehehehehe
<UdontKnow> heh
<Keast> EHAUEHAUH é o q eu espero!
<UdontKnow> Estamos ainda nos anos 80 ou comeco dos anos 90, nao epossivel
<barna> galera um help pra amigo Newunity, ele num ta conseguindo entrar no facebook, hotmail etc pelo navegador, tentou FF e chrome e nada! mas outro comp (usando a mesma rede) consegue entrar! alguem tem alguma ideia?
<barna> pelo q ele falow é uma instalação limpa e atualizada da natty!
<UdontKnow> barna: configuracao de rede errada?me parece obvio
<barna> UdontKnow, pra mim tb,mas eu num sei nada a respeito de rede! vc poderia ajudarnos??
<UdontKnow> ip, mascara, gateway, dns
<barna> ps, outras paginas ele consegue navegar!
<UdontKnow> eita
<UdontKnow> e pq ele nao consegue?
<UdontKnow> o que aparece?
<barna> a pagina pra logar aparece, ele coloca login e senha, fica carregando e num abre!
<UdontKnow> que tipo de conexao o cara tem?
<barna> droga o kra caiu!
<Keast> barna:  ultimamente tenho visto varias pessoas ter problemas pra entrar no facebook, mas sao usuarios win
<Keast> da erro, fla q a conta ta suspensa ou bloqueada
<Keast> coisa do tpo
<tux-ma> Keast, vc consegui criar a maquina vitural
<tux-ma> virtual
<barna> aki eu entro direto! inclusive uso o chat do facebook no pidgin!
<Keast> entao terminei de baixar o ubuntu denovo
<Keast> vo testar no md5
<Keast> e vo tentar denovo
<tux-ma> \o
<Keast> cruzem os dedos! EHAUEHAUEHAUEHA
<Keast> (YN)
<tux-ma> uahuahuaa
<tux-ma> vc podeira ter baixado via torrent...
<tux-ma> axo mais confiavel...e da menos erros
<Keast> é q quando eu entrei aki eu ja estava baixando
<Keast> e como ja estava mais da metade
<Keast> resolvi tentar denovo
<Keast> se nao der
<Keast> o proximo eu juro que baixo por torrent
<Keast> EHAUEHAUEHAUH
<Keast> xD
<Keast> Criando disco virtual..... (yn)
<tux-ma> barna, kra vc sabe atualizar o kde..
<barna> hummmm, eu só uso gnome, mas acredito q ele tenha um atualizador tb!
<Keast> cara sou novato em linux nao entendo nda esse negocio de gnome, kde, unity...
<Keast> alguem da uma luz?
<Keast> xD
<barna> vc baixou o ubuntu ou o kubuntu?
<tux-ma> barna, d boa...
<Keast> eu baixei Ubuntu...
<tux-ma> kra to utilizando o mint
<barna> Keast, assim, o win só tem a inteface q vem com ele certo? no ubuntu não! vc pode usar varias interfaces graficas diferetes!
<barna> as mais conhecidas são gnome e kde!
<Keast> Hum
<barna> Keast, ele vem com gnome! vc pode instalar o kde, mas não aconselho!
<Keast> O ubuntu 11.04 vem com todas ou só a unity e a gnome? da pra alterar?
<barna> tux-ma, o mint usa gnome!
<Keast> a unity é akela barra lateral?
<tux-ma> barna, tem varias versões...estou utilizando o KDE
<tux-ma> já tem disponivel
<Keast> Disco virtual criado!
<barna> eu num entendo 100% o q é o unity, pelo q entendi é uma modificação do gnome! mas ainda sendo gnome!
<barna> hummm, quando eu usei o mint num tinha!
<tux-ma> barna, pois já tem no proprio site...
<barna> Keast, vc chegou o md5 da iso q vc acabou de baixar?
<Keast> testei no md5 o novo ubuntu q eu baixei
<Keast> o numero hash esta correto agora!!
<barna> massa!
<Keast> (YN)
<barna> tux-ma, achei ele legal, mas muito pesado!
<tux-ma> Keast, unity e uma insterface grafica criada pro proprio ubuntu
<barna> mas é otimo pra quem quer instalar e usar! sem ter q config/instalar nada!
<Keast> tux-ma: por padrao qual delas vem no ubuntu 11.04?
<barna> unity e gnome
<barna> parece q no 11.10 só vai vir unity
<Keast> barna:  mas parece q a unity precisa de suporte a 3d correto?
<Keast> to configurando a maquina virtual uso 1 cpu ou 2?
<Keast> melhor 2? ou é desnecessario?
<barna> sim e não, tem o unity 2d pra quem num tem suporte 3d!
<barna> Keast, 2 = mais potencia p/ maquina virtual!
<Keast> blz
<Keast> começando instalação.. (yn)
<Keast> quase terminando a instalação
<Keast> nao deu akele mesmo erro
<Keast> \o/
<Keast> EHAUEHAUHEAUHEAHEA
<Keast> agora só esperar acabar (:
<barna> massa!
<barna> ah quase q me esqueço!
<Keast> ta fazendo as atualizações
<barna> Keast, Seja Bem Vindo(a) a Comunidade Linux Ubuntu!
<Keast> EAHUEHAUEHAUH
<Keast> Vlw
<Keast> barna, tux-ma, Vlw a ajuda (:
<barna> d nada!
<andretyn> Olá
<barna> oi
<andretyn> 0/
<Keast> alguem conseguiu entrar no wiki ubuntu-br?
<barna> Keast, ta fora do ar mesmo!
<Keast> ;/
<Keast> tava querendo ler akele guia introdutorio
<barna> esse site é muito util!
<Keast> cumprida essa atualização do ubuntu falta 29 minutos
<Keast> tirando q a minha net é meio lerda
<Keast> xD
<barna> mas funfou...... isso já é otimo!
<Keast> aham
<Keast> verdade (:
<igorklem> barna: leia o guia foca..vai te ensinar alguns comandos uteis
<Keast> guia foca? onde?
<igorklem> guifoca.org se não me engano
<igorklem> guiafoca.org *
<Keast> bom pessoal to saindo, q o povo aki vai usar o pc
<Keast> boa noite
<Keast> flws
<Keast> o/
<barna> boas!
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<claudio-tux> pessoal
<claudio-tux> o controle de brilho do lcd do meu note nao funciona
<claudio-tux> tecla fn + F3 ou f4
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como resolver?
<claudio-tux> como está o 11.10?
<claudio-tux> muitos bugs?
<igorklem> claudio-tux: seu pc ta cheio de bug ein huaehae
<sistematico> haiheaiehaeiuea
<sistematico> Tá lascado.
<Arcana> o controle é feito via hardware nao necessita de um OS para ajustar,
<AlessonZaire> Arcana nao conhecia esse seu lado mistico
<licensed> ow pra usar o comando dd, o dispositivo tem q ta desmontado e formatado?
<Newunity> to com um problema para carregar o site do facebook e hotmail pelo unity, alguem me ajuda ?
<igorklem> licensed: sim
<licensed> igorklem, tem que ta formatado mesmo? com algum sistema de arquivos?
<igorklem> licensed: fat32 se não me engano
<licensed> valeu
<igorklem> licensed: se for o ubuntu tem um programa no ubuntu mesmo que já faz isso
<licensed> ja fiz com o gparted..
<licensed> é que eu achei que o dd refazia a tabela dos sistemas de arquivos
<licensed> nao sabia que tinha q criar
<igorklem> =D
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-18
<amarelinho_EMO> cheguei miguxos... pra sorte de todos
<tantra> Boa noite!
<amarelinho_EMO> tantra: noite cumpadre
<paulo> não consigo me conectar via rede sem fio com o ubuntu 11.04
<amarelinho_EMO> paulo: fica caindo?
<paulo> não não reconhece
<tux-ma> paulo, vc já viu se sua placa estar instalada
<tux-ma> paulo, da uma olhada nas configurações tbm
<paulo> eu tinha o ubuntu 10 e estava tudofuncionando resolvi instalar o 11.04 e não conecta e nem enxerga a rede
<paulo> sim placa instalada
<paulo> configurado tbm
<tux-ma> paulo, vc já atualizou tudo
<paulo> pelo windows esta tudo normal
<paulo> já
<tantra> Sobe a placa
<tantra> #modeprobe (nome)
<barna> o kra entra pede ajuda e sai?????
<UdontKnow> heh
<tantra> Calma, acabou a eletricidade na região dele
<amarelinho_EMO> ele reiniciou a rede e caiu
<tantra> Também...pode ser....
<AlessonZaire> paulo  era o canal errado ;p
<AlessonZaire> Pra falar portugues eh nesse aqui o/
<amarelinho_EMO> e pra ficar sem resposta tambem
<paulo> ta bom
<amarelinho_EMO> :P
<tantra> português!!!
<tantra> ainda tem ^^^
<AlessonZaire> Eh tosco digitar acentos nesse teclado.... fazer o que....
<tantra> hahahah
<barna> paulo digita isso num terminal e me mostra o q vai aparecer!
<barna>  lspci | grep Network
<paulo> Vamos lá alguem que realmente possa resolver, ja fiz tudo que encontrei na net: Utilizo ubuntu desde a versão 9.0 sempre atualizei até a versão10, tudo funcionava corretamente. Resolvi instalar a versão 11.04 apartir de um cd, agora não consigo acessar a rede sem fio, o ubuntu não encherga a rede, ja fiz todas atualizações e a placa esta funcionando, detalhe no win funciona.
<ELETRONICO_HW> paulo:  paga a conta de internet
<ELETRONICO_HW> xD
<paulo> paulo@paulo-AS-1560:~$ lspci
<paulo> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
<paulo> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)
<paulo> 00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)
<paulo> 00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)
<paulo> 00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)
<paulo> 00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
<paulo> 00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)
<paulo> 00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)
<tantra> No meu debian também funciona, e só por isso, não tenho, não uso partições com r$$$$
<paulo> 00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)
<paulo> 00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)
<paulo> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)
<paulo> 00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
<Celso> putz
<paulo> 00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)
<paulo> 00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)
<paulo> 00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)
<AlessonZaire> Oloco XD
<paulo> 00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)
<paulo> 00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)
<omelete> lol
<paulo> 00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1)
<paulo> 00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1)
<paulo> 00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)
<Celso> para
<paulo> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<paulo> 00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<barna> !pastebin | paulo
<ubottu-br> paulo: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<paulo> 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
<paulo> 00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
<paulo> 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
<paulo> 00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
<paulo> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<paulo> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia
<paulo> se loco mano
<AlessonZaire> paulo  da proxima vez usa o link do !pastebin XD
<AlessonZaire> Mais pratico e tal
<paulo> vixi que é isso pastebin
<AlessonZaire> !pastebin | paulo
<ubottu-br> paulo: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<tantra> Não é porque foi detectada, que está ativa....
<tantra> provavelmente não está ativa....
<paulo> ta sim ja vi
<tantra> se estivesse conectaria
<paulo> ai que ta esta tudo certo e ele não conecta
 * tantra is away: Estou ocupado
<Arcana> <AlessonZaire> Arcana nao conhecia esse seu lado mistico |As vez preciso mudar a rota de um ser, dar vida a quem recebeu morte|
<Arcana> AFK
<paulo> querem saber ja vi varios posts co o mesmo problema e ninguem consegue resolver e nestas comunidades só da curioso que não sabe nada apenas chupam da internet oque os outros postaramm que saber vou formatar tudo agora e ficar com o win pois com ele tudo funciona inclusive periféricos fuuuuiiiii
 * tantra is back (gone 00:07:57)
<tantra> Melhor ainda,
<tantra> manda ver....
<tantra> usa o invista,,,
<UdontKnow> heh
<UdontKnow> nao sei pq vcs ajudam quem nao quer ajuda
<UdontKnow> tava na cara que so veio trollar
<tantra> na minha opinião, quando não rola eu sento a marrreta
<Arcana> ahiahaihaihaihai aquilo tem nome siglas (mp) - |Mal de Padre|
<tantra> detesto computadores
<tantra> Paulo, ou eu faço funcionar, ou eu destruo....
<tantra> mas, eu sou assim....
<UdontKnow> heh, o cara ja saiu
<Arcana> sao assim quando nao recebem oferenda excomunga o povo
<tantra> haahahah
<UdontKnow> Arcana: boa definicao
<Arcana> ^^
<UdontKnow> Arcana: mas ele nem veio pedir ajuda
<Arcana> veio sim Evaldo
<UdontKnow> nem
<Arcana> mas como o vento, ja passou :-D
<UdontKnow> foi trollar mesmo, desde o comeco
<UdontKnow> heheh
<UdontKnow> Arcana: heh
<Arcana> :-P
<UdontKnow> Arcana: e ai, tudo bem?
<Arcana> tudo otimo
<UdontKnow> que bom :-)
<tantra> adoro troll
<tantra> Troll Massacre
<tantra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJACFMc-Rb4&feature=related
<tantra> hahaha
<UdontKnow> tantra: se adora troll, vai pro 4chan, eles tao te esperando la
<tantra> HAHAHA ; - )
<Arcana> ^^
<UdontKnow> virzi
<UdontKnow> amarelinho_EMO: nao use seu cliente de irc como usuario root
<UdontKnow> amarelinho_EMO: e o nick root e meu :-)
<Arcana> lol
<amarelinho_EMO> UdontKnow: live cd
<Arcana> bem hora de ir fui
<amarelinho_EMO> estou instalando o funtoo aqui
<UdontKnow> amarelinho_EMO: que droga de livecd te da root por padrao?
<tantra> Uma pena, hoje eu ia tentar intalar e fazer funcionar o slack, mas meu amigo que tem o dvd do 10 furou...
<tantra> instalar
<amarelinho_EMO> tantra: que pena
<tantra> Pois é, era diversão garantida para a madrugada...
<tantra> Ou frustração.... ; - )
<tantra> Não gosto de fazer propaganda, até porquê não sou o bonzão
<tantra> É meu meio de retribuir o que recebi....
<tantra> desculpem, já conhecem?
<amarelinho_EMO> tantra: podia retribuir pagando uma gelada
<amarelinho_EMO> e já tava bao demais
<tantra> Amarelinho, eu bebo demais...
<amarelinho_EMO> sorte sua, eu nao bebo nada
<tantra> e, se eu estivesse ai, com certeza, tinha uma na mão
<tantra> na tua mão
<tantra> vixi eu entorto
<tantra> enquanto não entorto eu não paro
<tantra> ,,,
<tantra> sou fd
<tantra> bom
<tantra> se alguem tiver algo a acrecescentar ou me ajudar eu agradeço
<tantra> http://musica-na-agulha.blogspot.com/
<tantra> afinal linux, ainda é uma receita de bolo
<tantra> Putz, tenho mesmo de ir embora...
<tantra> Boa noite a todos.....
<claudio-tux> boa
<UdontKnow> ?
<claudio-tux> estou no ubuntu 11.10
<claudio-tux> ta muito bonito
<claudio-tux> resta saber se ta bem feito
<ygor> boa noite...alguem sabe como eu poderia criar um pendrive iniciavel com uma versão costumizada do ubuntu?
<igorklem> ygor: vc está rodando o ubuntu agora? está com a iso da sua versão?
<ygor> igorklem: sim tenho alguns programas, algumas coisas costumizadas, nada muito carregado, pois o intuito é exatamente criar uma copia costumizada...mas como fazer? eu ja tentei com o remastersys mas nao da boot
<Doomtron> ygor: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys
<Doomtron> a
<Doomtron> ja tentou, foi mal
<igorklem> ygor: o proprio ubuntu tem um utilitario que cria o pendrive bootavel
<igorklem> startup disk creator
<ygor> igorklem: sim sim...tudo isso deveria funcionar. eu vou no remastersys, uso a opção dist ou backup, o remastersys cria o .iso ... coloco o pendrive, uso o proprio aplicativo do ubuntu de criar pendrivers iniciaveis...mas qnd está no outro computador e esta carregando, fica apenas numa tela preta dizendo q nao há sistema de arquivos ou coisa do tipo
<igorklem> o pendrive está com ql tipo de sistema de arquivos? fat32/
<ygor> igorklem: nao..ele ate pede pra formatar o pendrive (eu acho)..oq significa q ele formata do jeito certo
<igorklem> ygor: cara se não me engano tem que estar em fat32, vou ver aqui para vc
<ygor> po por favor...vc deve saber obter essa informação de maneira bem mais rapido e eficiente. eu só li uns tutoriais e todos so diziam isso...fça pelo remastersys, pega a iso e crie o pendrive iniciavel pelo ubuntu e pronto..mas nem ta rolando.
<igorklem> ygor: tem o comando dd tb o licensed usou hoje ele ta mais por dentro do que eu
<ygor> nao entendi
<igorklem> ygor: o comando dd serve para criar o pendrive bootavel
<igorklem> o licensed estava usando hoje..nem lembro direito como usa
<licensed> o dd ele faz um clone da particao.. dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb por exemplo
<licensed> pra criar pendrive bootavel eu uso o ubootbin
<ygor> ahh mas isso já é um pouco tecnico nao sei como se aplica
<igorklem> licensed: vc conseguiu fazer funcionar o pendrive?
<licensed> igorklem, sim
<licensed> igorklem, sempre consigo.. unetbootbin o nome do prog
<igorklem> :D
<ygor> licensed: o unetbooting é melhor que o utilitario q ja tem no ubuntu?
<licensed> eu nunca gravo cd, sempre gravo a iso no pendrive e instalo
<licensed> ygor, nao sei, o que vem no ubuntu tambem funciona
<licensed> ygor, o problema
<licensed> ygor, é que o que vem no ubuntu so grava a distro que tu ta usando ne
<licensed> o unetbootbin tu escolhe um arquivo.iso
<licensed> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<igorklem> ygor: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<licensed> bem 00h preciso ir dormir
<ygor> aham ja usei o unetbooting no windows..mas nunca no ubuntu. derrepente, penso eu, o utilitario do ubuntu esta errando em algo..pq ao gravar o arquivo iso q eu crio no remastersys, nao funciona direito.
<licensed> eu nunca usei remastersys nao sei o que é nem como funciona
<licensed> eu sempre gravo a iso oficial
<igorklem> ou então sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gezakovacs/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<ygor> licensed: então, na sua opinião, como vc faria um ubuntu costumizavel ? eu queria um ubuntu com certos programas, gravar num pendrive e poder inicia-lo em outros pcs..
<licensed> ygor, customiza o ubuntu do jeito q vc quiser, e usa o utilitario que vem no ubuntu pra gravar
<licensed> ygor, nao precisa desse remastersys eu acho, nem sei qual a funcao dele
<ygor> licensed: qual é o utilitario?
<ygor> igorklem: mandei o comando dd., ele vai fazer uma copia da partição e vai ser salvo como .iso na area de trabalho, é isso?
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<program3r> Boa noite
<claudio-tux> o 11.10 ainda ta uma buguaiada grande
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<claudio-tux> bugaiada
<claudio-tux> hehe
<claudio-tux> isso existe
<program3r> importante que deu pra entender, hehe
<claudio-tux> pois é
<program3r> oque esta bugando?
<claudio-tux> removi o 11.04 aqui e instalei 11.10
<claudio-tux> o menu
<claudio-tux> quase nada ta funcionando nele
<claudio-tux> estou atualizando
<claudio-tux> vamos ver se resolve
<claudio-tux> mas gostei
<claudio-tux> principalmente do thunderbird como padrao
<claudio-tux> demorou, mas finalmente saiu
<claudio-tux> pena que o lightning nao é compatival com o thunderbird 7
<claudio-tux> entao ainda nao tenho calendario google nele
<claudio-tux> acabou de dar um crash no chat
 * lord_daemon mimiu
 * lord_daemon was sleep
<vitorlobo> porncowboy, Iaê Cowboy Viado!
<vitorlobo> Longe de casa faz
<vitorlobo> Mais uma semana
<vitorlobo> Aqui você é macho, né?
<vitorlobo> Mas a gente sabe da sua fama
<vitorlobo> Anda prá lá e prá cá
<vitorlobo> Com essa sua calça jeans
<vitorlobo> Socada no rêgo
<vitorlobo> E ainda quer pagar de machão
<vitorlobo> Monta no cavalo
<vitorlobo> E sai com o rabo todo empinado
<vitorlobo> Aê Cowboy Viado!
<vitorlobo> ( rindo )
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> onde encontro endereço de canais de stream para adcionar ao totem?
<UdontKnow> claudio-tux: yp.shoutcast.com
<L88os1> se o kernel identifica minha placa de captura, então não preciso instalar driver?
<UdontKnow> L88os1: de que planeta vc veio?
<amarelinho_EMO> Possivelmente do planeta que tem um problema no sistema operacional dele, e entra em um canal idiota para tirar uma dúvida que obviamente fica sem resposta
<amarelinho_EMO> porque recebe uma resposta cretina
<EduardeCalibal> Não entendi por que a agressividade contra o L88os1...
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém te probelmas com o fluxo de audio com vídeos mkv de tamanho grande?
<EduardeCalibal> tem problemas.
<EduardeCalibal> No meu caso acho que o problema é que a reprodução esta lenta e por isso tenho problemas com o audio.
<EduardeCalibal> L88os1, se o kernel reconheceu pode ter que configurar mas esta funcionando.  A idéia de driver é mais uma coisa do universo windows, não sei se existe em outros sistemas.
<EduardeCalibal> No caso do GNU teria um módulo para o dispositivo, se fosse precisar adicionar.
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, também pode reconhecer e não funcionar, acontece comigo com webcam.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou atualizar as bibliotecas relacionadas ao matroska para tentar contornar meus problemas...
<L88os1> estou tentando fazer minha placa de captura funcionar faz tempo.
<EduardeCalibal> Marca e modelo dela?
<L88os1> Encore ENLTV-FM3
<EduardeCalibal> Qual programa tentou usar para testar ela?
<L88os1> se você for mandar o link de um site em espanhol, não percqa seu tempo, já ví esse tutorial e vários outros
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui uso o tvtime
<L88os1> tentei o xawtv
<L88os1> tentei o tvtime
<L88os1> o problema do tvtime é que não tem muitas opções para configurar
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ver no dmesg se o dispostivo foi criado para ela na inicialização.
<EduardeCalibal> Deveria estar em /dev/video0 ou algo assim.
<EduardeCalibal> Se não existir o tvtime não vai conseguir acesso.
<amarelinho_EMO> o chato da placa de captura sao os parametros do modulo dependendo do modulo
<EduardeCalibal> Tem isso também.
<EduardeCalibal> As vezes fica "meia boca" se não usar os parâmetros corretos.
<L88os1> vou instalar o tvtime e testar denovo
<L88os1> uma vez o xawtv funcionou mais em preto e branco e sem som, funcionou até eu reiniciar a máquina. ai não funcionou mais
<EduardeCalibal> Ok...  Achei a página em espanhol que falou antes.
<EduardeCalibal> Eles falam no seguinte procedimento...  Vou resumir para você.  Momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Manda remover os módulos saa7134_alsa e saa7134
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<EduardeCalibal> E depois carregar o saa7134 com o comando: modprobe saa7134 card=63 tuner=47
<EduardeCalibal> Procedimento este para o Ubuntu.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode testar ai.
<shallwe> estou usando o glade, e assim como vários outros programas notei uma coisa no gnome
<EduardeCalibal> Para remover os módulos usa o comando modprobe -r <módulo>
<EduardeCalibal> Bom dia.
<shallwe> como faço pra diminuir o tamanho do texto dos botoes entre outros? Acho tudo tão exagerado no gnome, olha o kde, um ide de um aplicativo pra desenvolvimento é tudo mínimo, já no gnome
<naufragoweb> Bom dia a todos!
<L88os1> EduardeCalibal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/692343/
<shallwe> o glade por exemplo a barra direita de propriedades nao cabe quase nada o.O uns mega botoes com mega textos hahaha
<shallwe> tem como eu diminuir isso?
<naufragoweb> Tutoriais para sua placa de captura:
<naufragoweb> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Hard-on-Linux/Encore-ENLTVFM3-no-Ubuntu
<naufragoweb> http://mstr.ueuo.com/saa/instalar.php?id=saa7134&c=107&i=a
<EduardeCalibal> L88os1, parece estar funcionando.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser que precise fazer o procedimento que te falei antes para conseguir usar.
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, para funcionar adequadamente.
<EduardeCalibal>   Pode ver mais detalhes pelos tutoriais que o naufragoweb fez referência.
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma uso Debian aqui e meu sistema n
<EduardeCalibal> não é exatamente um Ubuntu...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou almoçar.  Se precisar é só chamar.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<L88os1> EduardeCalibal: vou instalar o TVtime depois te falo até onde parei
<EduardeCalibal> Roger! Roger!
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<amarelinho_EMO> tem qeu verificar se existe o arqivo /dev/video0
<amarelinho_EMO> e se ele tem permissao
<L88os1> qual é o código para isso
<L88os1> ?
<L88os1> O TVtime está com a tela azul, com a mensagem nenhum sinal.
<amarelinho_EMO> olhou a config do tipo de tv?
<amarelinho_EMO> a cabo ou seilaoquemais aparece?
<L88os1> ta na opção television, radiofusão
<amarelinho_EMO> placa de tv é uma coisa bem chatinha mesmo de mecher
<L88os1> consegui mais está sem som
<L88os1> coloquei na opção pal-M
<amarelinho_EMO> hum
<amarelinho_EMO> ok, um problema a menos
<amarelinho_EMO> o som pode ser até sua ligacao atras da placa
<L88os1> pois é.
<amarelinho_EMO> vc ligou o som da placa na entrada do som
<amarelinho_EMO> a saida da placa de tv geralmente entra na entrada de linha, o azul
<L88os1> acho que vou precisar de um cabo especial
<L88os1> to fudido
<amarelinho_EMO> acho que nao
<amarelinho_EMO> geralmente é apenas um cabo comum p2
<amarelinho_EMO> p2
<amarelinho_EMO> esse usado em caixas de som
<amarelinho_EMO> sua placa deve ter vindo com um
<L88os1> sabe aquele cabo amarelo do dvd?
<L88os1> pode ser aquele?
<L88os1> tem certeza que o nome é p2?
<amarelinho_EMO> acho que sim, é o do fone de ouvido
<amarelinho_EMO> nos 2 lados, geralmente é esse o cabo
<amarelinho_EMO> se nao me engano é p2 o nome do plug e nao do cabo
<amarelinho_EMO> modelo do plug na verdade
<L88os1> talvez tente comprar um desses
<L88os1> você sabe em que tipo de aparelho esse cabo costuma vir?
<amarelinho_EMO> em aparelhos.... caixas de som
<amarelinho_EMO> mas vc pode fazer um fácil fácil
<amarelinho_EMO> primeiro e conferir sua placa de tv
<amarelinho_EMO> para ver se a saida de som dela é o do cabo de fone de ouvido
<L88os1> achei um manual que fala que preciso desse cabo
<L88os1> Cabo de saída de áudio para entrada de áudio, 30cm x1
<amarelinho_EMO> o tamanho mesmo nao e importante
<amarelinho_EMO> apenas o plug
<amarelinho_EMO> da uma olhada na sua placa ai e olha como e a saida do som
<L88os1> tenta achar um lugar pra comprar esse cabo
<L88os1> perai
<amarelinho_EMO> deve ser igual a do seu pc
<amarelinho_EMO> ok
<amarelinho_EMO> qualquer loja de eletronica tem isso
<amarelinho_EMO> ou vc pode pedir pra fazer em qualquer loja de eletronica
<amarelinho_EMO> vai custar uns 10 mangos
<L88os1> blz, só preciso achar...
<L88os1> me manda algum link ai
<amarelinho_EMO> puts, eu estou sem gráfico aqui
<amarelinho_EMO> só texto, ta osso pra fazer qualquer coisa
<amarelinho_EMO> estou instalando meu sistema aqui
<amarelinho_EMO> e ainda vou demorar um bocado para conseguir um gráfico
<L88os1> ixii
<L88os1> sabe o nome de um site que você sabe que tem?
<amarelinho_EMO> bicho na boa, nao precisa de ser pela net
<amarelinho_EMO> basta vc ir perto de sua casa em qualquer eletronica
<amarelinho_EMO> e pede um cabo com as duas pontas o plug do fone de ouvido
<amarelinho_EMO> resolvido seu problema
<L88os1> blz
<amarelinho_EMO> ou vc mesmo pega 2 fones de ouvido velho e faz isso
<amarelinho_EMO> ou microfone
<L88os1> vou tentar com um cara aqui, mais esse cabo em um nome próprio?
<amarelinho_EMO> qualquer coisa que tenha aquele plug tu emenda e faz o cabo
<amarelinho_EMO> nao que eu saiba
<amarelinho_EMO> conheço apenas por cabo com as duas pontas p2
<amarelinho_EMO> acho qeu é p2
<amarelinho_EMO> mas confirma isso
<claudio-tux> alguem ja teve esse problema?
<claudio-tux> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/claudio/.ICEauthority
<claudio-tux> na inicializacao do gnome?
<amarelinho_EMO> nunca tive isso que eu me lembre
<amarelinho_EMO> claudio-tux: é contagioso?
<claudio-tux> amarelinho_EMO: ta com o mesmo problema?
<amarelinho_EMO> verifica se vc tem esse arquivo
<amarelinho_EMO> se ele tem permissao
<amarelinho_EMO> pode ser porque o arquivo está faltando ou esta sem presmissao
<amarelinho_EMO> sei la
<claudio-tux> tem mais nao, estava seguindo um tudo que mandou apagar
<claudio-tux> mas ele nao apareceu novamente depois que reiciei
<amarelinho_EMO> ehaheahhe, deve ser por isso entao
<amarelinho_EMO> cria ele vazio e deixa acontecer
<amarelinho_EMO> o sistema esta querendo fazer update nele
<amarelinho_EMO> mas se ele nao existir nao tem como atualizat
<claudio-tux> mas antes de apagar a mensagem ja arapecia
<claudio-tux> aparecia
<claudio-tux> por isso apaguei
<amarelinho_EMO> entendi
<claudio-tux1> criei o arquivo novamente como root
<claudio-tux1> depois #chown claudio:claudio .ICEauthority
<claudio-tux1> -rw-r--r--   1 claudio claudio       0 2011-09-18 13:09 .ICEauthority
<amarelinho_EMO> hum
<claudio-tux1> mesmo assim o erro continua
<claudio-tux1> pior que depois disso estou sem audio
<amarelinho_EMO> pode ser que precise de permissao para mais alguem escrever
<amarelinho_EMO> tipo algum user do sistema
<amarelinho_EMO> tem certeza que é por isso que esta sem audio?
<claudio-tux1> -rwxrwxrwx   1 claudio claudio       0 2011-09-18 13:09 .ICEauthority
<claudio-tux1> dei um chmod 777 nele
<claudio-tux1> bom acredito que sim, pois estava funcionando normalmente
<claudio-tux1> vou reiniciar pra testar
<claudio-tux1> o 777
<claudio-tux> nada feito
<claudio-tux> mesma coisa
<amarelinho_EMO> ehaheah osso
<amarelinho_EMO> tem que dar uma olhada nos logs do sistema para ver se ele dá mais pistas do qeu esta realmente acontecendo ai
<claudio-tux> puts
<amarelinho_EMO> bota puts nisso
<amarelinho_EMO> claudio-tux: faz um teste idiota ai
<amarelinho_EMO> loga como root e testa o som
<L88os1> amarelinho_EMO: a entrada de audio é a branca né?
<claudio-tux1> problema resolvido
<amarelinho_EMO> claudio-tux: o que era
<claudio-tux1> sudo chown claudio /home/claudio
<claudio-tux1> sudo chown claudio -R /home/claudio
<amarelinho_EMO> L88os1: a entrada de audio costuma ser azul nos sistemas 2.1
<amarelinho_EMO> claudio-tux1: falei qeu era permissao
<claudio-tux1> pois é meu audio retornou
<claudio-tux1> humrum
<amarelinho_EMO> muito bom tio, sorte sua
<amarelinho_EMO> porque aqui ainda tá ossssssssssssso
<claudio-tux1> eu estava lendo aqui uns tutod, tb falava isso
<claudio-tux1> mas ele pedia o chown somente no arquivo
<claudio-tux1> tio é
<amarelinho_EMO> entendi
<claudio-tux1> kkkkk
<claudio-tux1> ossooooo
<L88os1> amarelinho_EMO: na placa de captura tem duas entradas uma amarela outra branca.
<amarelinho_EMO> L88os1: olha o simbolo que tem nele
<amarelinho_EMO> tem que ter um simbolo tipo uns circulos e uma seta pra fora do circulo
<amarelinho_EMO> ou escrito out
<L88os1> acabei de descobri que minha placa de captura não tem uma entrada
<L88os1> olha esse pdf
<L88os1> http://www.encore-usa.com/por/sites/default/files/product_documents/ENLTV-FM3_ENLTV-3_UM_0112_print_revised_Portuguese%20Brazil.pdf
<L88os1> olha o diagrama na página 5
<amarelinho_EMO> ehaheha nao tem como eu olhar issop
<amarelinho_EMO> nao tem gráfico aqui
<amarelinho_EMO> só texto
<L88os1> a é esqueci, foi mal
<amarelinho_EMO> sua placa de tv nao precisa de entrada, só saida
<amarelinho_EMO> e isso ela é obrigada a te.
<amarelinho_EMO> ter*.
<L88os1> amarelinho_EMO: pode me ajudar com essa mensagem, http://paste.ubuntu.com/692395/
<lynxc0d> boa tarde, alguem sabe como eu coloco para o postfix uma determinada quantidade de emails atraves de um unico ip, depois troca para outro?
<L88os1> alguém pode me ajudar com essa mensagem, http://paste.ubuntu.com/692395/
<L88os1> como reinicio as configurações do tvtime via terminal?
<shallwe> fala galera
<shallwe> agora me digam please, como vou configurar o meu email se nao aparecem os bootes? o.O
<shallwe> tenho netbook
<shallwe> existem algum ubuntu pra netbook que pelo menos apareçam os botões de proximo, cancelar etc?
<shallwe> tem varios aplicativos que não consigo ver :(
<shallwe> gnome pe fogo, faz tudo gigante pra gente cega o.O
<vitorlobo> opta usar algo mais simples ja q isso n ta funfando
<vitorlobo> e-mail de browser
<vitorlobo> ou o evolution
<shallwe> estou usando o padrao
<shallwe> do ubuntu 11.01
<shallwe> 11.04
<shallwe> mas nao aparecem os botoes o.O
<vitorlobo> mas essas coisas gigantes n são do unity?
<shallwe> é padrao do gnome
<shallwe> acho tudo exagerado no gnome hahaha
<vitorlobo> n lembro ser assim no 10.10 hehe
<shallwe> acho que vou colocar o kubuntu aqui
<shallwe> horrivel, gnome sempre foi assim
<vitorlobo> kde usa gnome tbm fiu
<shallwe> comparado ao kde gnome é enorme botoes, letras etc
<vitorlobo> so muda a ui
<shallwe> kde é kde gnome é gnome o.O
<vitorlobo> como disse
<vitorlobo> só muda a ui
<shallwe> isso :D
<shallwe> vou tentar colocar kde 4.7 aqui pra ver como fica :D
<shallwe> no netbook pelo menos deve ficar melhor que o gnome
<vitorlobo> kde , lxde, fxde , fluxbox, openbox, blackbox nada funciona sem o gnome auhauha
<vitorlobo> shallwe,  dentro do ubuntu o kde no caso kubunto vc n axa mais lento n?
<vitorlobo> eu axo ele mais personalizável q o ubuntu puro....
<vitorlobo> mas axo ele um tanto mais lento
<shallwe> kde 4.7 ta uma marevilha
<shallwe> acho que regula com o unity
<shallwe> de repente tento o lubuntu
<vitorlobo> lubuntu é bem leve
<vitorlobo> gosto do lxde
<shallwe> pois é
<vitorlobo> xubuntu ja n sei..axo que o xfce é mais pesado q o gnome classic
<shallwe> nunca testei
<vitorlobo> n tenho do que me queixar uahuah ainda uso o ubuntu 10.10 .... essa adaptação unity n curti... é fogo viu
<shallwe> unity é legal :D
<shallwe> barra unica encima e ponto
<shallwe> simplicidade
<AlessonZaire> Bem pouca gente curtiu o unity
<shallwe> nao sei pq :P
<shallwe> pessoal quer viver de museu, gnome for ever
<AlessonZaire> Eu poderia citar os motivos porque nao gostei, mas so ia gerar flame haha, mas posso resumir dizendo que o unity peca em praticidade e 'interaçao', ignorando eh claro os crashes, isso eles vao corrigir
<shallwe> sim tranquilo, mas me diz alguma coisa que não gostou nele :D
<shallwe> é opinião não tem nada d+
<AlessonZaire> Hmm uma das coisas eh que voce tem um controle muito pobre do que tem instalado, ao contrario do gnome que exibe os aplicativos todos no menu superior
<AlessonZaire> Sim sim eh so minha opniao pessoal, respeito a de quem discorda
<shallwe> entendi
<shallwe> isso é verdade, então o gnome 3 resolve isso
<shallwe> mas é uma pena, adorei tanto o gnome 3, mas continua pecando no tamanho das coisas o.O
<shallwe> vc ja viu o tamanho da barra do gnome3? hahaha pra que aquilo tudo
<AlessonZaire> :D
<shallwe> mas aquilo de apontar o mouse no canto superior esquerdo e mostras tudo que ta rodando mais aplicativos e janelas, achei simplesmente fantastico :D:D:D
<shallwe> sem precisar clicar nada vc ve tudo
<shallwe> mas o ubuntu 11.10 ta ficando melhor, unity mais estável
<AlessonZaire> Poise, a barra lateral eh o ponto que eu considero mais forte no unity, o unico defeito eh que pode ser complicado as vezes saber o que esta 'rodando' e o que foi 'mantido' la
<AlessonZaire> Ela tambem tem um bug, da umas travadas bem federais se voce clicar em certos icones as vezes
<AlessonZaire> Com o botao direito
<shallwe> isso sim
<shallwe> vou tentar reduzir os tais de dpis pra ver o que da
<AlessonZaire> Mas acho que o aspecto menos apreciado do unity eh o fato de os programas ficarem se 'jogando' por razoes misteriosas nas outras areas de trabalho quando voce minimiza ou restaura elas
<shallwe> caramba foi só vc falar do unity e ca esta ele travando tudo hahahahahah
<shallwe> vou ter que reiniciar
<shallwe> minimizar esquece, vc se perde todo :P no unity
<AlessonZaire> Nossa haha desculpa, nao quis bugar voce XD
<shallwe> :P vamos reiniciar ja voltamos
<vitorlobo> licensed,  ae mano q q anda fazendo da vida?
<shallwe> fala galera, deixa eu fazer uma pergunta de noobie
<shallwe> assim como o gnome ou qualquer outro X, eu posso pegar o source e alterar
<shallwe> tem isso no unity?
<FernandoBasso> shallwe: É possível sim.
<FernandoBasso> Mas não é uma tarefa trivial alterar o código e instalar o código 'recompilado'.
<shallwe> FernandoBasso, existe o source?
<shallwe> claro entendo
<FernandoBasso> Até onde sei sim.
<FernandoBasso> O apt baixa os sources pra você.
<shallwe> blz só por curiosidade sim vlw, vou fazer uma busca melhor
<FernandoBasso>  apt-get source nome_do_programa
<xispirito> já que estamos matando a curiosidade, o ubuntu não tem um meio fácil de gerenciar programas compilados a partir do fonte, tem?
<FernandoBasso> Não que eu saiba. Pra iso tem o gentoo, o abs do arch linux, ports do *bsd.
<xispirito> FernandoBasso, sim, eu uso o ports
<FernandoBasso> O ubuntu simplesmente não é pra esse tipo de coisa, na minha humilde opinião.
<pqatsi> ue FernandoBasso
<xispirito> ao que parece, não, mas seria de interesse de muita gente tenho certeza
<FernandoBasso> Assim como (apesar de eu usar o arch) o arch não é pra servers, embora a documentação diz que "ele pode ser usado para servers, por que o systema arch linux é o que o user faz dele".
<pqatsi> qual problema de manter os fontes do programa que voce compilou com make e usar ./configure --prefix=/usr/local ?
<pqatsi> qqr coisa e so dar sudo make uninstall e boa
<pqatsi> O arch não implementa patches de segurança fora do mainstream
<pqatsi> *upstream
<FernandoBasso> xispirito: Concordo que pode ser do interesse de muita gente.
<xispirito> o arch para server é tenso mesmo
<pqatsi> o que faz com que ele seja mais inseguro que o normal
<pqatsi> [18/09-17:10:31] < FernandoBasso> Mas não é uma tarefa trivial alterar o código e instalar o código 'recompilado'.
<pqatsi> sudo make uninstall ; make clean ; make all ; sudo make install
<pqatsi> se vc iinstalou direito, deve funcionar
<xispirito> pqatsi, não não, isso é instalação, ele quer alterar o programa
<pqatsi> nao nao
<pqatsi> isso e remover o que ele instalou e instalar de novo
<pqatsi> claro que no meio do make clean ali tem ele editando o programa :D
<xispirito> ah bom =)
<FernandoBasso> xispirito: Sabe, a minha opinião é que quanto mais "features" tem, mais passível de problema o sistema fica. Implementar algo assim no ubuntu não sei se vale a pena.
<xispirito> FernandoBasso, acredito que em parte você tem razão, a política do OS que eu uso é por ae, mas também software livre é feito para fuçar, seria bom poder fuçar mais facilmente, para todo mundo poder
<FernandoBasso> É tipo os window managers e desktop environments. Eu uso o Openbox, xfce, gnome, lxde, e o e17. Tem certos detalhes que funcionan bem num WM e não no outro. Se tivesse um só, todos os softwares pra linux iam ser feitos 'sobre medida pra ele'. Mas mesmo assim, eu ainda prefiro a diversidade.
<pqatsi> esse pensamento é o mesmo tipo de gente que tem medo de enriquecer e fazer carreira porque as coisas ficam mais arriscadas
<xispirito> heh
<FernandoBasso> Eu, por uma lado, reclamo da falta de compatibilidade entre algumas coisas, mas por outro lado, não saberia viver com um padrão único.
<xispirito> na minha opinião, uma feature destas valia o esforço, um ports no ubuntu =)
<pqatsi> ports de que?
<FernandoBasso> xispirito: Seria muito legal mesmo.
<xispirito> pqatsi, conheçe o ports dos *bsd, gentoo?
<xispirito> não é port de uma app
<pqatsi> claro que sim
<xispirito> é um sistema de gerenciamento de código fonte
<pqatsi> mas não acho que faça muito sentido ter isso num sistema apt-based
<pqatsi> ainda que voce possa sempre usar o /usr/local
<pqatsi> eu compilo o que tiver que compilar, guardo o source e taco tudo no /usr/local/
<pqatsi> isso resolve meus problemas, porque eu posso remover o programa (Contanto que o makefile preste)
<xispirito> sim, mas em vez de ir nos sites, baixando sorces com wget, um simples make clean baixa dependencias e instala o pacote para você(compilado com suas flags)
<pqatsi> e quando nao presta eu so nao instalo :D
<pqatsi> xispirito: sim, é legal, mas veja
<pqatsi> isso num sistema gerenciado por pacotes é meio desnecessario
<xispirito> para mim é uma mão na roda
<pqatsi> bobagem porque o apt prove a estupida maioria de coisas que vc precisa
<pqatsi> o resto vc pode manter na mao
<pqatsi> a nao ser que vc n goste de como os pacotes sao preparados, mas ai e outra coisa
<xispirito> sim, pode manter na mão, mas um makefile pronto com patchs é sempre bem vindo =)
<pqatsi> pra poucas coisas, nao
<pqatsi> acho muito pra pouco
<pqatsi> mas se ele realmente quer patchear um pacote ubuntu
<pqatsi> apt-get source nomedopacote
<xispirito> eu entendo que os users, na sua maioria, não iriam usar para nada, mas talvez isso facilitaria o desenvolvimento do própio sistema
<pqatsi> edita, muda o changelog, poe os patches e regera o pacote
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> isso dificulta
<pqatsi> porque voce nao pode contar com uma configuracao estavel
<pqatsi> e quase o problema do caxeiro viajante aplicado a confs de pacotes :D
<xispirito> hahahaha
<xispirito> aqui funciona bem este sistema, de pacotes e sources
<platao> boa tarde pessoal gostaria de saber se ha alguma forma de a janela do emphaty ficar fixa? toda vez que eu abro e fecho essa janela ela muda de lugar indo cada vez mais para a esquerda, tenho que ficar toda hora arrastando ela para o local de melhor visualização. No pidgin a janela do messenger fica fixa.
<platao> sempre aparece no mesmo lugar
<AlessonZaire> platao  existem outras opçoes de messenger, o empathy.... nao eh muito bom
<platao> ola alesson, justamente eu estava usando o pidgin
<platao> eu acho o leyout dele melhor
<platao> layout*
<AlessonZaire> Voce esta usando o pidgin pra conectar em que redes?
<platao> entao estou usando para conectar msn
<platao> infelizmente
<AlessonZaire> Experimenta o emesene
<AlessonZaire> sudo apt-get install emesene
<platao> todos os meus contatos sao de la inclusive trabalho
<platao> coneço o emesene
<platao> e otimo tbm
<platao> conheço*
<AlessonZaire> O emesene eh o 'melhor entre os piores' haha
<platao> como o pidgin nao funciona audio e video com protocolo msn eu gostaria de usar o padrao do ubuntu
<platao> quee o emphaty ja que ele tem o suporte para a rede msn
<platao> ehehehehe
<platao> ele esta funcionando legal aqui tanto o emaphaty quanto o pidgin
<AlessonZaire> :)
<platao> tentei procurar no compiz algum atalho la que faça a janela ficar estatica
<platao> sempre aparecer no mesmo lugar como no pidgin
<platao> mas nao estou encontrando
<platao> alias essa duvida ja é um pouco antiga ehehehe
<platao> ja faz alguns anos que eu uso o linux e ainda nao encontrei isso
<platao> o duro e queeu nemsei como procurar isso
 * pqatsi ja viu algo como isso sim
<pqatsi> mas no kde
<platao> pqatsi no gnome no ubuntu mesmo
<pqatsi> eu sei
<platao> !
<pqatsi> to dizendo que ja fiz isso antes, mas no kde
<platao> hahahaha
<platao> a sim
<pqatsi> deve dar pra fazer isso no gnome também
<pqatsi> experimentou fuçar o gconf?
<platao> sem duvida
<platao> hummmmm
<platao> boa ideia
<pqatsi> tem muita coisa no gconf que nao ta em nenhum configurador do gnome
<platao> sim
<platao> mas eu pensei da seguinte forma
<pqatsi> como por exemplo fazer o infeliz nao desligar meu monitor do notebook quando o infeliz ta na fonte :P
<platao> porque o pidgin fixa e o emphati nao? entende?
<platao> tahahaha
<pqatsi> porque ele usa a posicao que o gnome/compiz manda
<platao> exato
<platao> foi o qiue eu pensei tbm
<pqatsi> imagino que o pidgin salvava isso nele mesmo
<pqatsi> e deixe isso hardcoded
<platao> exatamente isso que eu ia fazer agora
<platao> dar uma fiçada na pasta oculta do pidgin ver se eu acho alguma coisa la referente a isso
<pqatsi> mas um programa e um programa, outro programa é outro programa cara
<platao> sim
<pqatsi> veja como o compiz fixa posicoes de janela
<platao> o duro e que tem tanta coisa no compiz que fica foda
<platao> dei uma ohada la na parte de janelas mas nao rolou nada
<platao> vcs estao gostando do 11.04¹?
<platao> eu estava usando o lts, e instalei ele faz uma semana o 11
<platao> fiquei surprezo com a interface
<lynxc0d> olá, alguem pode me dizer como eu devo configurar a interface do desktop para ele responder corretamente ao firewall que eu criei?
<pqatsi> o 11.10 vai surpreender de novo :D
<platao> tomara
<platao> essa 12.04 promete
<xispirito> qual a surpreza desta vez?
<xispirito> ou surpresa, me esqueçi =)
<platao> senti o mesmo impacto de quando instalei o windows vista ela primeira vez a alguns anos tras
<platao> afinal surpreza e com z ou s?
<platao> hahahaahha
<xispirito> não lembro
<xispirito> lol
<platao> WTF
<platao> e com s
<platao> au acho...
<platao> eheheheheh
<xispirito> auehauehue
<platao> :)
<VonNaturAustreVe> Boa noite
<platao> boa
<VonNaturAustreVe> alguém já teve o seguinte erro
<VonNaturAustreVe> Desempacotando gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (de .../gstreamer0.10-plugins-good_0.10.28-0ubuntu7_amd64.deb) ...
<VonNaturAustreVe> dpkg: erro processando /var/cache/apt/archives/gstreamer0.10-plugins-good_0.10.28-0ubuntu7_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<VonNaturAustreVe>  a tentar sobre-escrever '/usr/share/gconf/schemas/gstreamer-0.10.schemas', que também está no pacote gstreamer0.10-gconf 0.10.29-1~natty1
<VonNaturAustreVe> dpkg-deb: erro: subprocesso colar foi finalizado pelo sinal (Pipe quebrado)
<lynxc0d> olá, alguem pode me dizer como eu devo configurar a interface do desktop para ele responder corretamente ao firewall que eu criei?
<shallwe> galera, eu tirei o evolution e coloquei o thunderbird no ubuntu 11.04
<platao> VonNaturAustreVe tenta dar uma sudo apt-get -f install
<shallwe> só que ai ali onde tem o batepapo no menu tem e-mail
<shallwe> e agora quando clico la nao acontece nada o.O
<platao> e limpar o cache do apt
<platao> sudo apt-get clean
<platao> e tenta atualizar de novo
<platao> vc esta tentando com esse pacote é dos repositorios o e avulso?
<platao> lynxc0d posta a sua duvida la no forum Ubuntu na parte de redes, tem uma galera que manja muito la
<platao> shallwe aqui ó da uma olhada http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,77273.0.html
<shallwe> platao, vlw :D deixa eu ver
<shallwe> é seu post la?
<platao> sim
<platao> :)
<shallwe> hahaha que sorte então perguntei pra pessoa certa :D vlwww
<licensed> pow outro dia alguem me falou de um programa de chat pro facebook. alguem conhece algum?
<Leonardo> ALGUEM PELO AMOR DE DEUS ME AJUDA 5 DIAS TENTANDO ACHAR ALGUEM QUE ME RESPONDA
<Leonardo> E NINGUEM AQUI PODE RESPONDER
<Leonardo> ¬¬'
<Guest72656> O Que é esse erro mcelog error
<shallwe> funcinou vlw mesmo platao :D
<Guest72656> eu ja gravei 4x o cd tudo certinho e continua
<Guest72656> :s
<shallwe> qual ubuntu Guest72656 ?
<Guest72656> 11.04
<shallwe> deixa eu ver
<Guest72656> baixei o arquivo torrent
<Guest72656> pra gravar
<Guest72656> eu nao consigo instalar essa merda
<Guest72656> :s
<platao> entao esta bom :)
<platao> se funcionou blz
<shallwe> isso é problema de kernel nao é?
<platao> Leonardo qual o problema?
<Guest72656> mcelog error
<Guest72656> eu formatei o pc 3x
<Guest72656> tentei instalar o ubuntu
<Guest72656> e nao funciona
<Guest72656> apareçe esse maldito erro mcelog
<Guest72656> ¬¬'
<shallwe> platao, e aproveitando e abusando :P sabe como tirar aquele outro escrito "email" "compor nova mensagem" contato"? que ficaram ali sem uso agora
<platao> mas quando ele aparece no boot?
<Guest72656> antes de iniciar a instalaçao
<platao> sim shallwe esta tudo la no post que te indiquei
<shallwe> aaa ta, tem mais uma pagina vlw estava vendo isso agora :D
<Guest72656> antes de apareçer a tela para 'Experimentar Ubuntu' e 'Instalar Ubuntu'
<platao> vc esta falando do evolution ne?
<shallwe> platao, sim, eu ja tirei ele, mas ainda continua la
<shallwe> mas estou vendo o seu post acho que da pra editar direto
<Guest72656> alguem tem resposta
<Guest72656> pra esse erro
<shallwe> Guest72656, qual a configuração de sua maquina?
<platao> e so remover o pacote evolution-indicator pelo synaptic, tenta reiniciar a sessao
<shallwe> platao, a sim, faltou reiniciar a sessão hahaaha ja volto
<Guest72656> [shallwe]: 1 GB de ram Placa de video 512 HD, Pentium 4
<platao> primeira coisa que vc tem que dar uma olhada guest e no cd
<platao> que vc gravou se esta integro
<Guest72656> eu gravei 3x o cd
<Guest72656> baixei o torrent do site da ubuntu-br
<Guest72656> tudo certinho
<Guest72656> sempre acontece o erro
<Guest72656> em qualquer cd
<platao> sim vc conferiu o md5
<Guest72656> que md5 ?
<platao> vc testou com outros cds?
<platao> de instalação
<shallwe> como eu pude esquecer de reiniciar a sessão :P agora sim vlw blz pura
<Guest72656> eu testei com todos
<shallwe> Guest72656, ja tentou instalar via pendrive?
<platao> o md5  a grosso modo e um "aplicativo" que verifica se o arquivo que vc baixou nao veio corrompido no download
<Guest72656> nao
<lynxc0d> alguem pode me ajudar com uma configuracao de rede?
<shallwe> Guest72656, uma vez estava dando erro no cd ai fiz via pendrive e rolu pq nao sei
<shallwe> mas tenta ai
<platao> ele tem que bater com o MD5 informado pelo site do ubuntu
<Guest72656> da pra formatar pelo pen drive
<Guest72656> e instalar o ubuntu
<Guest72656> deboa ?
<platao> sim tbm
<platao> vc esta no ubuntu ou esta no windows?
<Guest72656> no windows
<platao> aguarade
<shallwe> Guest72656, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<platao> *aguarde
<shallwe> vai descendo ai que tem o pendrive como fazer
<shallwe> bem facil
<shallwe> é um aplicativo que faz tudo pra ti só plugar o pendrive e ele faz o resto
<Guest72656> [shallwe]: pen drive eu nao tenho aqui
<Guest72656> sera que da pra usar
<shallwe> o.O
<Guest72656> o cel ?
<Guest72656> .-.
<Guest72656> eu tenho pen drive
<Guest72656> só que nao ta aqui
<Guest72656> ;s
<shallwe> não sei nunca tentei
<platao> entao pega o pen drive e baixa a imagem do ubuntu confere o md5 e grava ele no pen com esse aplicativo unetbootin
<Guest72656> como eu confiro esse
<Guest72656> md5 ?
<platao> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<platao> aqui
<Guest72656> esse programa ai
<Guest72656> que é o md5 ?
<platao> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=como+conferiro+md5+no+windows&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=pt-BR&client=ubuntu&hs=rsk&channel=fs&sa=X&ei=MWd2TpqAN4HrgQfU-_3xDA&ved=0CBYQBSgA&q=como+conferir+o+md5+no+windows&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=a9d29f1c14d11d69&biw=1024&bih=625
<platao> o unetbootin e o programa que vai gravar a ISO do ubuntu no pen drive
<platao> Vc confere a MD5 se bater esta certo a sua ISO
<platao> baixada
<platao> so lembrando que vc tem que esta com a bios configurada para dar boot pelo pendrive
<Guest72656> configurar
<Guest72656> a bios eu nao sei
<Guest72656> ';d
<platao> Acho que paentium 4 ja consegue dar boot pela pendrive
<platao> *Pentium
<Guest72656> ossa que merda se nao der pelo pen drive
<Guest72656> desisto
<Guest72656> ja tentei de tudo arrumar isso
<Guest72656> formatei umas 10x
<platao> guest vou te passar uma manual pra vc dar uma olhada e tirar as suas duvidas antes de se aventurar ai no Ubuntu
<Guest72656> eu tenho a base do ubuntu ja
<platao> Apostila Junior Madrigal - http://apostila-ubuntu.juniored.com/
<platao> Orgulho Geek - http://opiratadigital.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/livro_ubuntu2.pdf
<lynxc0d> alguem tem um tutorial falando sobre rede IP? preciso configurar minha rede para que as maquinas usem o firewall
<platao> Guia de Sobrevivencia -  http://www.4shared.com/document/RGAT_2SL/Manual_Sobrevivencia_Linux.html
<platao> lynxc0d posta a sua duvida la no foum que tem gente que manja muito la de redes
<platao> *forum
<Guest72656> deixa eu perguntar
<pqatsi> ou começa a estudar redes do basico
<Guest72656> alguem conheçe ou ouviu falar de adobe fireworks ?
<Guest72656> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=15250
<Guest72656> aqui fala que da pra rodar
<Guest72656> .-.
<Guest72656> alguem confere ?
<hapy> lynxc0d, cara, depende, da uma pesquisada como criar uma rede segura, o problema vai ser fazer os calculos de sub-rede e vlsm
<lynxc0d> hapy é que eu tenho uma rede /24 no data center e sendo que eu precisava ver como eu devo fazer para jogar o firewall nisso, e todas as maquinas devem passar por ele
<hapy> hmm
<hapy> lynxc0d, configura uma porta no switch central que vai para o servidor, e redireciona a saida das portas do switch para q saia pela porta que esteja conectada no server. Nao posso lhe ajudar muito, ainda nao finalizei o ccna3, entao estou aprendendo ainda...:(
<pqatsi> precisa de ccna pra saber de redes?
 * pqatsi corre
<platao> :()
<hapy> pqatsi, nao, porem nao fui procurar fora, tendo apenas vontade vc encontra tudo na internet, mas ajuda um pouco.
<platao> :()_
<pqatsi> heh
<Agua> boa noite
<shallwe> boa noite
<shallwe> galera, alguem consegue rodar arquivos da internet videos mms?
<shallwe> o meu vlc não está rolando, mas tenho o plugin necessário pra rodar isso
<Agua> pessoal to com um problema to passando o nome de um arquivo pra um player mas
<Agua> 02 - Onde você mora - Cidade Negra.mp3: Error opening: No such file or directory
<Agua> quando tem acento
<Agua> da erro
<Agua> to passando por linha de comando
<shallwe> Agua, via "cp ...." isso?
<shallwe> pq nao usa o nautilus?
<shallwe> mms://st.anleger-fernsehen.de/daflive/300.wmv alguem consegue rodar o link no ubuntu please?
<shallwe> só pra testart aqui
<Agua> shallwe eu to mandando um programa tocar essa musica por comando, mas nao vai =\
<shallwe> agua vc pode tentar montar diferente
<shallwe> é fat32?
<shallwe> Agua, "mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /ponto/de/montagem -o codepage=850,iocharset=iso8859-1"
<shallwe> hda5 seria o seu player
<hapy> platao, que legal o manual que você compartilhou, muito bom.
<Agua> shallwe é um servidor ... ext4 =\
<shallwe> o.O
<Ernandes> .
<Ernandes> ..
<Mano_Chao> ...
<Ernandes> ../
<Mano_Chao> .//
<Mano_Chao> sem muito pra fazer neh... eu tb
<Mano_Chao> (:
<Ernandes> domingão pra dormii
<Mano_Chao> entrei pra dah um update no meu arch... esperando terminar aqui
<picolo> hi
<Ernandes> who?
<shallwe> galera alguem consegue rodar video mms?
<shallwe> mms://atkon-webcast1-700k.wm.llnwd.net/atkon_webcast1_700K
<shallwe> nao ta rolando n meu ubuntu 11.04 e ja instalei tudo quanto é plugin do vlc :(
<Agua> alguem ai sabe como posso remover todos os acentos dos nomes de arquivos de uma pasta ?
<Agua> se tá 'á' fica 'a'
<idub> tem alguma restri??o em copiar o usuario de uma isntal 32bits para uma isntal 64bits
<Ernandes> a junta
<barna> Agua, kra tenho uma vaga lembrança do nautilus ter um plugin pra renomear em massa!
<Agua> nautilus é grafico ?
<barna> sim
<Agua> =\\
<barna> vc nao usa modo grafica?
<barna> *grafico
<Agua> só tenho um  bash pra trabalhar
<Agua> é um servidor
<barna> hummmm
<barna> ai lascou!
<Agua> é ... lascou =\
<Guest38147> salve galera..
<garme> Agua, vc tem que utilizar expressoes regulares
<garme> :)
<Agua> garme =\
<Guest38147> puxa será que alguem sabe se o meu monitor que tem tv digital integrado e está conectado ao pc por uma HDMI é possivel que o pc controloe ou reconheça a tv??
<barna> vc quer q o comp reconheça a tv digital por uma cabo hdmi? é isso?
<Guest38147> isso mesmo
<barna> kra, acho muito dificil q isso ocorra por ser um cabo de transmissão de imagem e não de dados! mas hoje em dia nada mais me assusta!
<Guest38147> desculpe  .. eu nunca usei esse canal e acho que apertei onde não devia
<barna> ???
<FernandoBasso> Agua: perl-rename -n 's/á/a/' ./*.txt
<Guest38147> foi nada..
<barna> Guest38147, aki é um canal de suporte tecnico do Ubuntu em Pt-br!
<Guest38147> ok
<barna> se vc tem alguma duvida aki é lugar pra ajudar e ser ajudado!
<Agua> FernandoBasso o que isso faz exatamente ?
<FernandoBasso> Troca os *á* por *a*.
<Agua> FernandoBasso o .txt ali no caso é oq ?
<FernandoBasso> Mas acho que no ubuntu é o prename, e não perl-rename.
<FernandoBasso> Agua: Como está num servidor?
<Agua> FernandoBasso está num servidor, varios arquivos de audio com acento, e tá dando problema pra tocar
<FernandoBasso> .txt foi o exmplo. Use o que for necessário, ou até mesmo um simples ./* sem extensão nenhuma.
<FernandoBasso> Problema com qual player?
<Agua> FernandoBasso geral Ices
<FernandoBasso> Aqui, rodar: for i in ./*.mp3; do mplayer "$i"; done funciona.
<Agua> aqui exibe o nome certo, mas, na hora de tocar fala que nao existe
<Guest38147>  aliás estou baixando o windows 8 o download deve acabar amanhã  ´so por curiosidade ...    da pra instalar o windows depois do ubuntu??
<Agua> FernandoBasso vo tenta esse comando, pra adicionar mais seria perl-rename -n 's/á/a/é/e/ó/o' ./*.txt ?
<FernandoBasso> Agua: Cuidado ao trabalhar com comandos. Não existe 'lixeira' na linha de comando.
<Agua> =\
<FernandoBasso> perl-rename 's/á/a/' ./*.mp3
<FernandoBasso> o -n é pra não rodar de verdade, mas só fazer de conta pra você ver o que acontece se rodar "pra valer".
<Agua> hummmm
<Agua> bom pra testar
<Agua> será que perl-rename é o mesmo que rename ?
<FernandoBasso> Não.
<FernandoBasso> Lembro que no debian era prename.
<FernandoBasso> No ubuntu deve ser prename também.
<Agua> xi ... to usando centos no server
<FernandoBasso> Deve ter também.
<FernandoBasso> yum serch rename | sed -n '/perl/p'
<FernandoBasso> Algo assim deve mostrar.
<Agua> perl-Archive-Zip.noarch : Perl library for accessing Zip archives
<FernandoBasso> Não é.
<Guest38147> oi galera , tenho o win7 instalado  , vou instalar o ubuntu ,e em seguida o windows8 será que ele faz um gubzinho de tudo depois???
<FernandoBasso> Duvido.
<FernandoBasso> Eles fazem de tudo pra ferrar com o grub e o bom relacionamento entre os sistemas operacionais.
<Guest38147> oi fernando ,,como deve ser a ordem de instalação para caber os 3 so?
<FernandoBasso> xp, 7/8, ubuntu
<FernandoBasso> O ubuntu sim faz o trabalho certo
<Guest38147> como assim?
<FernandoBasso> xp, windows 8, e ubuntu por último.
<Guest38147> é eu bem sei que é como vc disse
<FernandoBasso> O ubuntu deixa os três nas opções de boot.
<Guest38147> mas o meu probleminha é que parece o o win8 vai querer atualizar o win7 ou excluí-lo
<Guest38147> por isso ja queria gubar primeiro o 7 e o buntu depois o 8...
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<Guest38147> caramba eu estou meio em transe ainda ,, pq os pc´s que tive sempre foram de ferro -velho ,, reciclagem ,, e agora comprei um pc com ,,i5-2300  --- ddr3-1333    vai ate 16gb  ,,,, um canhão perto do eu tinha visto antes  ehehehehe
<Doomtron> Guest38147: legal cara
<pqatsi> ue
<pqatsi> com um hardware desses
<pqatsi> planta o virtualbox ai e seja feliz
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-10
<Rudolf> YanGM: quantos gigas?
<YanGM> dá menos de 1GB
<YanGM> bem menos, mas pod ir crescendo
<Rudolf> ah cara
<Rudolf> backup disso em cloud é triste hein
<YanGM> Rudolf: meu script de minecraft: http://pastebin.com/cLg6gngX
<Rudolf> visão meio obtusa
<Rudolf> YanGM: não vou avaliar seu script
<YanGM> é que ele bipolarizou o samba
<Rudolf> YanGM: e se vc tirar, o samba roda?
<Rudolf> YanGM: se ele estiver parado, o samba sobe?
<YanGM> com ele, o samba roda de vez em quando
<Rudolf> YanGM: o que dizem os logs do samba?
<YanGM> eu posso usar o samba com ele on de boa
<YanGM> mas tem inicializações que o samba não liga
<YanGM> sozinho
<Rudolf> YanGM: então seu problema não é o minecraft
<YanGM> é que começou a ficar assim depois do meu script
<YanGM> e eu sou noobly em linux...
<Rudolf> YanGM: e os logs do samba?
<YanGM> onde ficam mesmo?
<Rudolf> YanGM: /var/log
<YanGM> samba.smbd?
<YanGM> Rudolf: última linha:
<Rudolf> YanGM: ?
<YanGM> https://gist.github.com/14cdf55c6facbeaa88e4
<YanGM> aff
<YanGM> perai
<YanGM> http://pastebin.com/YA593CNw
<YanGM> Rudolf: essa é a última linha do samba.smbd
<Rudolf> YanGM: vc sabe o que isso quer dizer?
<YanGM> endereço em uso?
<Rudolf> YanGM: depende o que vc entende por endereço
<Rudolf> YanGM: mas provavelmente tem um serviço na mesma porta
<Rudolf> YanGM: roda um nmap -A -T4 ip nessa maquina
<Rudolf> YanGM: mas viu, roda um chkrootkit e rkhunter nessa zica aí
<YanGM> legal, o comando que eu fiz pra atualizar funciona
<YanGM> ele pega os .jar antigos (minecraft e mineshafter), renomeia e baixa os novos dos sites do minecraft e do mineshafter
<YanGM> Rudolf: pensando em migrar esse servidor pra mysql, assim posso fazer backup no meu webserver, que fica nos eua
<Rudolf> huehieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> YanGM: backup de binario?
<YanGM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195746/
<YanGM> nope, dos mundos
<YanGM> em vez de usar flat file, salvar os mundos em db
<Rudolf> YanGM: aí tu apelou hein
<Rudolf> YanGM: ip é o ip da sua maquina
<YanGM> eita
<YanGM> auheauehue
<YanGM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195748/
<Rudolf> samba aparentemente de pé
<YanGM> levantei ele na mão quando liguei o pc
<YanGM> *servidor
<Rudolf> e levantou como?
<YanGM> service samba start
<Rudolf> YanGM: ok
<Rudolf> YanGM: então tem um serviço subindo na mesma porta
<Rudolf> YanGM: vc sabe qual porta o seu precioso minecraft usa?
<YanGM> Rudolf: 25565
<Rudolf> YanGM: então tem algum serviço misterioso subindo ou tentando subir no mesmo lugar do samba
<YanGM> servidor de dns tem algo a ver?
<YanGM> Rudolf: quer dar um ssh nesse pc?
<Rudolf> YanGM: não, obrigado
<Rudolf> YanGM: não sei que merda vc tem aí, e não quero expor meu ip
<Rudolf> YanGM: não, servidor de dns roda tcp/udp na 53 apenas
<YanGM> tranquilo, não tenho windows nessa casa
<YanGM> auheauhe
<Rudolf> YanGM: meu medo não é windows
<Rudolf> YanGM: e sim esse seu minecraft
<YanGM> lol
<paladinn> kkkkkkkkKkk
<YanGM> a única coisa má nele é usar servidor pirata, mineshafter, pros pobres jogarem
<Rudolf> YanGM: é, que vc não sabe o que tem no script
<Rudolf> YanGM: nem eu, então. tô fora
<YanGM> eu fiz aquele script, copiando...
<YanGM> mas fiz
<YanGM> principalmente a parte do update
<YanGM> ele roda um screen java blah blah
<YanGM> e ainda consegui deixar ele como serviço
<paladinn> Rudolf ja jogou minecraft ?
<Rudolf> paladinn: tentei
<Rudolf> paladinn: não tive saco
<paladinn> eu nunca nem tentei
<paladinn> e tem nego viciado
<YanGM> Rudolf: é muito legal, você constroi uma casa e vem um creeper e explode
<paladinn> credo
<YanGM> ahueheuaheue
<Rudolf> YanGM: sem tempo cara
<YanGM> tenho dois mundos nesse servidor, um de sobrevivência, já achei um diamante, e outro criativo
<YanGM> criativo sem monstros e o sobrevivência com monstros, lógico
<YanGM> paladinn: coloquei textura de 256x pra rodar em uma intel hd3000
<YanGM> Rudolf: acho que descobri o problema
<YanGM> esse computador é da positivo
<Rudolf> YanGM: e?
<YanGM> esse é o problema, hehe
<Rudolf> ah tá
<YanGM> vou ver como tiro essa praga de dropbox
<paladinn> nao manjo desse jogo YanGM
<paladinn> essa textura de 256x nada significa para mim
<paladinn> é pior que tibia um jogo desse
<YanGM> paladinn: é que o jogo sempre foi um mamute, até em placas de vídeo fodonas, e ele é todo pixelado, pq o padrão é textura de 16x
<YanGM> textura de 256x é photorealism, e eu fui troll de colocar uma coisa dessas em uma intel
<YanGM> com 7GB de ram, mas subiu
<paladinn> hum
<YanGM> Rudolf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195851/
<Rudolf> YanGM: ?
<YanGM> só tenho isso na inicialização
<Rudolf> YanGM: e?
<YanGM> Rudolf: acha que pode ser algum deles?
<Rudolf> YanGM: não
<Rudolf> YanGM: vc sabe em que porta o server do minecraft roda?
<YanGM> sim
<Rudolf> YanGM: o que é esse skeleton?
<YanGM> nem seu sei
<YanGM> Rudolf: o minecraft usa a porta 25565
<Rudolf> YanGM: esqueci, vc disse
<YanGM> e eu tenho um apache rodando na 8080
<Rudolf> YanGM: sim, havia visto na resposta do nmap
<Rudolf> YanGM: e que mais vc roda aí
<Rudolf> além do samba, apache e minecraft?
<YanGM> que eu tenha feito, só esses
<Rudolf> YanGM: e ese nfs aí?
<YanGM> veio junto
<YanGM> Rudolf: ele me lembra uma coisa...
<YanGM> Rudolf: Network File System
<Rudolf> YanGM: se não usa, desabilite-o
<YanGM> Rudolf: pode ser minhas configurações de dns, hosts?
<Rudolf> YanGM: pelo erro que vc me mostrou não
<YanGM> vou pegar a última linha dos outros logs
<YanGM> Rudolf: esse foi o samba.winbind
<YanGM> Rudolf: opa
<YanGM> acabo de ver uma coisa
<YanGM> interessante
<YanGM>  root@Servidor:/var/log# service samba status nmbd is running. smbd is running.
<Rudolf> YanGM: ok
<YanGM> mas o mac não enxerga ele
<YanGM> se eu reiniciar ele enxerga
<Rudolf> YanGM: consegue dar telnet nele?
<YanGM> Rudolf: parece que ele inicia mas inicia errado
<Rudolf> YanGM: logs
<Rudolf> YanGM: /var/log/messages
<Rudolf> YanGM: /var/log/syslog
<Rudolf> YanGM: or something like that
<YanGM> [ 13871 linhas lidas ]
<YanGM> ai meu pâncreas
<YanGM> Rudolf: o que eu faço com esse arquivão?
<YanGM> Rudolf: telnet não subiu não...
<Rudolf> YanGM: subiu?
<Rudolf> YanGM: como assim?
<Rudolf> YanGM: vc fez "telnet ip porta" ?
<YanGM> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host
<YanGM> macbook-de-yan:~ yan$ telnet 192.168.1.4
<Rudolf> YanGM: é, tá zuado mesmo entãozis o seu samba
<Rudolf> YanGM: telnet 192.168.1.4 porta
<YanGM> qual?
<Rudolf> YanGM: se vc não especificar a porta, ele vai na 23 que é a padrão
<Rudolf> YanGM: porta do samba
<Rudolf> YanGM: para ver se ele está funcionando (aceitando requisições)
<YanGM> erm...
<YanGM> qual é a do samba?
<Rudolf> YanGM: olha no arquivo do nmap que vc me mandou
<Rudolf> YanGM: se não me engano 137 e 445
<sagat_> alguei ai vai no encontro canonical
<YanGM> Rudolf:
<Rudolf> YanGM: disse que tinha dois pontos?
<Rudolf> 23:28 < Rudolf> YanGM: vc fez "telnet ip porta" ?
<Rudolf> YanGM: se não me engano 137 e 445
<Rudolf> 23:29 < Rudolf> YanGM: telnet 192.168.1.4 porta
<YanGM> sem : da unable to connect
<YanGM> Rudolf:
<Rudolf> YanGM: então o serviço está down
<YanGM> mas
<Rudolf> YanGM: ou melhor, não está funcionando direito
<YanGM> Rudolf: isso
<Rudolf> YanGM: mas se o mac não acha, e nem o telnet conecta não está funcionando uai
<Rudolf> YanGM: veja os logs do samba
<Rudolf> YanGM: pode ter algo lá
<rsser> ae, alguem sabe algum canal pra comprar o galaxy note 2?
<Rudolf> rsser: na freenode?
<Rudolf> rsser: esquece
<rsser> importar dos EUA tah fogo
<Rudolf> rsser: se insistir toma um k-line
<rsser> ?
<rsser> do que c tah falando, Rudolf?
<Rudolf> rsser: banem seu ip
<rsser> o que que tem meu ip?
<Rudolf> rsser: esse tipo de negócio é proibido aqui na freenode
<rsser> o que eh proibido?
<YanGM> Rudolf: ai ele reinicia o modem e tudo fica limpo
<Rudolf> 23:37 < rsser> ae, alguem sabe algum canal pra comprar o galaxy note 2?
<rsser> o que que tem?
<rsser> não pode perguntar?
<Rudolf> YanGM: e se pegarem banem de novo
<Rudolf> YanGM: e de novo
<rsser> eu toh querendo comprar o galaxy note 2
<Rudolf> YanGM: e se encherem manda a rede toda do ISP dele
<Rudolf> rsser: não
<rsser> hey, Rudolf
<YanGM> Rudolf: LOL, esse cara parece o chaves
<Rudolf> YanGM: e digo por que já apareceu comigo
<rsser> tu me entendeu mal, eu quero algo legal, oxy
<Rudolf> YanGM: quando eu era TROLL MASTER
<rsser> não sugeri na ilegal
<rsser> não sugeri nada ilegal*
<Rudolf> rsser: ok, mas mesmo assim não tem nada deste tipo na freenode
<rsser> mas eu não estou perguntando pra freenode
<rsser> toh perguntando pra pessoas
<Rudolf> rsser: "canal" == o que?
<rsser> talvez, alguem tenha comprado em alguma loja
<rsser> que entrega no brasil
<YanGM> Rudolf: lol, se vc olhar YanGM no tecnoblog vc vê o que é troll
<Rudolf> YanGM: nunca vi vc fazer nada
<Rudolf> rsser: cara, eu já te avisei
<YanGM> Rudolf: é um blog de tecnologia
<Rudolf> rsser: se vc não entendeu as entrelinhas, ou se entendeu, foi só um aviso. Seguir, é contigo.
<Rudolf> YanGM: conheço
<rsser> ?
<Rudolf> vou estudar
<rsser> ah deixa pra lah
<Rudolf> ganho mais
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> oi
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> alguem ai
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> ???
<andretyn> 0/
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> como ver quantas pessoa
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> online
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> ??
<andretyn> tem 57
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> e essa nova versão do ubunto ta boa mesmo
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> ??
<andretyn> tah!
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> to falando a 12.12
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> ??
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> já saiu o beta
<Geowany> 12.10
<Geowany> O quantal né
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> isso
<Geowany> A Ursinha que está usando
<Geowany> Eu to de Kubuntu 12
<andretyn> Thiago-Ghiote-Br, toh de 12.04
<Geowany> .04
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> gente
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> onde ver o ip
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> desse irc
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> pra eu conectar
<andretyn> Thiago-Ghiote-Br, vou mudar daqui a uns 05 anos:)
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> em outro chat
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> ???
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> já vi
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> 189.105.7.156
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> mudar o que
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> ???
<andretyn> Thiago-Ghiote-Br, de versão :)
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> aff
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> mais ai as atualizações
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> não vai mais ficar disponíveis não é
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> ??
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> pq eu tinha instalado na loja do meu pai
<andretyn> Thiago-Ghiote-Br, o 12.04 eh LTS
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> deu uma mesagen dizendo que não pode atualizar
<andretyn> Thiago-Ghiote-Br, Cumé que é ???
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> eu tinha instalado recententemente
<andretyn> Thiago-Ghiote-Br, eu tenho atualizações de segurança quase todo o dia...
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> o ubuntu 10.10
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> mais ai deu uma msg
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> dizendo que não pode mais ser atualizado
<andretyn> o 10.10 soh tinha atualizações para dois anos
<andretyn> o 12.04 tem ateh 2017
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> mano
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> vou sair aqui até mais
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> fui
<andretyn> paciência:)
<Geowany> :)
<thiago-ghiote> oi
<andretyn> o/
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> bom dia '-'
<Cristiano_Said> Bom dia.
<Cristiano_Said> Alguem pode me ajudar com iptables, com squid?
<Cristiano_Said> ??
<Cristiano_Said> Algum outro canal que poderia me ajudar?
<Cristiano_Said> Parece que todos estão dormindo!!!!!
<Cristiano_Said> esse é um canal de discussão?
<xispirito> err...3:32am =D
<Cristiano_Said> xispirito. pode me ajudar?
<xispirito> Cristiano_Said: não sei, depende
<Cristiano_Said> Caramba voce foi o unico que me respondeu
<xispirito> Cristiano_Said: é que todo mundo dormiu mesmo, senão já teriam lhe respondido
<Cristiano_Said> na boa nunca usei esse iRC, mas achei que fosse mais facil achar ajudar. os todas essas pessoas estão fazendo agora?
<Cristiano_Said> nao deveriam estar falando sobre o ubuntu
<xispirito> eles falam, só que de dia =D
<Cristiano_Said> esta explicado.
<Cristiano_Said> queria ajuda com um iptables.
<Cristiano_Said> eu nao entendo quase nada
<xispirito> e você quer fazer o que com iptables exatamente?
<Cristiano_Said> tenho um kubuntu 10.04. com squid, bind, dhcp, e apache
<Cristiano_Said> mais i meu firewall que ja peguei pronto aqui na empŕesa nao aceita que eu redirecione da porta 80 para a porta 3128
<Cristiano_Said> se eu fizer esse redirecionamento o meu apache para de funcionar
<Cristiano_Said> gostaria que alguem visse esse firewall.conf e verificasse.
<xispirito> e se configurar o apache para escutar na porta 3128?
<Cristiano_Said> bem isso eu nao pensei, na verdade entrou entrando no linux agora.
<Cristiano_Said> nao sou esperto e pego as coisas rapido.
<Cristiano_Said> me fale ai, onde devo ver isso
<xispirito> porque o que aconteçe é o seguinte: você redireciona a porta 80 para 3128, o apache ainda escuta na oitenta, por isto para
<Cristiano_Said> no apache2.conf?
<xispirito> sim
<Cristiano_Said> ok
<Cristiano_Said> deixa eu ver rapidinho
<Cristiano_Said> nao seria no ports.conf?
<xispirito> bem...eu estou aconstumado com apache1, dae seria httpd.conf
<Cristiano_Said> Listen 80
<Cristiano_Said> <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
<Cristiano_Said>     Listen 443
<Cristiano_Said> </IfModule>
<xispirito> não não, isto é para SSL
<Cristiano_Said> ok
<xispirito> em geral, está bem no inicio do .conf, ListenPort a=ou algo do tipo
<xispirito> #algo
<Cristiano_Said> meu http.conf esta vazio
<xispirito> é que ele não existe =D, você usa apache2, que a conf fica em /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<xispirito> está dentro deste diretório
<Cristiano_Said> root@quiosque:/home/altecnologic# ls /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<Cristiano_Said> charset  localized-error-pages  security
<MarconM> xispirito:
<MarconM> essa hora no irc
<xispirito> MarconM: sem sono =(
<MarconM> xispirito: tambem
<Cristiano_Said> nessa pasta so tem 3 arquivos
<MarconM> xispirito: saiu PCbsd
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> novo
<xispirito> MarconM: tem delay grande esta distro
<xispirito> Cristiano_Said: quais?
<MarconM> xispirito: como assim ?
<MarconM> nao rola ?
<xispirito> demora muito em relação ao FreeeBSD MarconM
<Cristiano_Said> root@quiosque:/home/altecnologic# ls /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<Cristiano_Said> charset  localized-error-pages  security
<Cristiano_Said> ai estão eles
<MarconM> xispirito: compensa instalar o freebsd e instalar o kde nele
<MarconM> ?
<Cristiano_Said> charset  localized-error-pages  security
<xispirito> Cristiano_Said: de apache2 eu to por fora, de repente Google te ajuda a achar a conf
<xispirito> MarconM: eu faria assim
<MarconM> xispirito: o que ele precisa ?
<MarconM> xispirito: ta usando kde ae tambem ?
<xispirito> MarconM: configurar o apache2 para ouvir na porta 3128
<Cristiano_Said> isso
<xispirito> MarconM: sim
<MarconM> xispirito: eu to usando mas com linux mint
<MarconM> até agora ta funcionadno perfeito
<xispirito> sim, estou indo testar agora o Razor-Qt
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: mysql postgresql e samba eu entendo
<MarconM> agora apache nem sei nada
<xispirito> eu só entendo de apache1
<MarconM> precisa rodar oque nele
<Cristiano_Said> blz, essa dica irei verificar no ggogle, nao sabia que tinha que mandar o apache escutar o squid
<Cristiano_Said> é um sistema de controle de usuario,
<xispirito> Cristiano_Said: se todo tráfego passa por esta porta, naturalmente ele não pode pegar requisição de outras
<Cristiano_Said> me explique melhor por favort
<Cristiano_Said> me explique melhor por favor
<MarconM> xispirito: estou fazendo um projeto de water cooler
<xispirito> o apache vai escutar na oittenta, só que não vem nada nela, vem tudo por 3128, por isto, sempre que você redireciona seu tráfego para o Proxy, o apache para de responder as requisições
<Cristiano_Said> perfeito
<MarconM> queria fazer um com nitrogenio l... mas os caras nao vendem aqui
<MarconM> =/
<xispirito> MarconM: você vai explodir a casa ainda
<MarconM> xispirito: aeuaheuhauaheuahuha
<MarconM> isso que nem te contei do laser com dvd =)
<MarconM> rsrsrs
<xispirito> o.0
<Cristiano_Said> esse lance do laser do dvd eu vi na net, show de bola.
<Cristiano_Said> desculpe esta entrando na conversa
<MarconM> xispirito: http://imagebin.org/227865
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: da nada nao
<Cristiano_Said> mas estou vendo que voces gosta de inventar coisas,
<MarconM> xispirito: é facim
<MarconM> auehauheaueha
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: sim .. comprei arduino
<xispirito> lol
<MarconM> estou esperando chegar o restante das peças
<Cristiano_Said> nem sei oq é isso
<xispirito> MarconM: é a típica coisa que eu faria com uma mesa cheia de componentes ...
 * xispirito é mais artista que inventor =(
<MarconM> xispirito: tu acha q ja nao estou fazendo agora neh
<MarconM> auehauheuehaueeh
<xispirito> eahuahuehu
<MarconM> os capacitores eu tenho
<MarconM> tenho que pegar resistor
<Cristiano_Said> mas ai dá um olhando em youtube sobre motores perpetuos, ou motor magnetico, voce irao endoidar
<xispirito> Cristiano_Said: já vimos =D
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: eu ja vi todos ... o motor magnetico eu me enteressi
<Cristiano_Said> fizeram?
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: oque voce pensar ja vimos
<MarconM> srsrsr
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsrs
<xispirito> eu quero fazer um, só que grande
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: olha ... nao achei imãs descente
<Cristiano_Said> reator de hidrogênio?
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: tipo HHO
<MarconM> motor a agua
<MarconM> ?
<xispirito> agora sim, vão explodir tudo 0.0
<Cristiano_Said> isso??/
<Cristiano_Said> isso
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: nao vira
<MarconM> a amperagem é muito alta
<Cristiano_Said> pq?
<Cristiano_Said> deve dar certo
<MarconM> voce usa 30A
<MarconM> as baterias de carro nao estao preparadas
<MarconM> tem que usar outra bateria ... mas dae tem que usar outro alternador ... e gasta mais gasolina
<MarconM> sem falar.... q voce pode explodir tudo
<xispirito> bateria de carro só dá "tranco", não é para isso...
<MarconM> na verdade voce nao armazena o H neh
<Cristiano_Said> mas se voce fizer um motor magnetico e depois colocar um gerador nele, ai pode funcionar
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> nao
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: o motor pode até girar legal ... mas quando conectar algo nele .. ele perde pontencia
<MarconM> ele pode gerar até tipo ... 50V
<MarconM> mas a amperagem é baixa
<MarconM> tipo 1A
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: mas essa do motor HHO eu queria fazer
<xispirito> é por isto que eu quero um motor magnético, só que com 1,5m de altura por uns 2 de largura =D
<Cristiano_Said> MarconM, vi no mercado livre um imã que aguenta ate 330 kilos custa R$ 760,00 cada
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> chessuis 0.0
 * xispirito quer uma usina de força
<xispirito> Cristiano_Said: lol, e quanto pesa?
<Cristiano_Said> nao muito acho eu.
<MarconM> 330 0.0
<MarconM> aeuhauhaueahau
<Cristiano_Said> mas com esse ima acho que ele nao perderia a força
<xispirito> eu ia comprar um Compac que tem lá, só que pesa 68kg e tem que pagar transportadora...o frete é mais caro que a máquina =(
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: essa do HHO tem um KIT q vende nos EUA ... custa 300,00 la
<MarconM> vem tudo para voce montar
<MarconM> é soh seguir o FAQ
<MarconM> mas ferra sua bateria
<Cristiano_Said> show. naturalmente voces ja tentaram com ima de hd né?
<MarconM> http://www.hhokitsdirect.com/
<MarconM> esse ae Cristiano_Said ^
<MarconM> sim os de HDs sao de neodimio
<MarconM> sao os mais fortes
<xispirito> um minuto, já logo denovo, quero testar um movo ambiente
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: tentei a bobina de tesla tambem
<MarconM> é legal
<Cristiano_Said> os do mercado livre tb são
<Cristiano_Said> mas ficaria um fortuna
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsrs
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: nao vira ... perigoso .... eu entendo mais ou menos dissso e nao tenho coragem
<Cristiano_Said> aquela que levanta os cabelos?
<MarconM> auehauehuaeh essa msm
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: sobre o hho .... é foda ... uma pessoa q nao tem EXP fazer é muito perigoso
<Cristiano_Said> mas ali é somente estatica nao tem amperagem
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: auehauehauahauh uma turbina ligado em 127V gera 1.000.000v =)
<MarconM> bobina*
<Cristiano_Said> sim, mas nao tem amper
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: nao
<Cristiano_Said> oque mata e a amperagem correto?
<MarconM> mas tem W
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: sim
<MarconM> se for comparar eletricidade com agua
<MarconM> amperagem é igual a pressao
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> quantidade
<MarconM> pressao = W
<MarconM> v = força
<MarconM> seria mais ou menos isso
<MarconM> nao da para levar ao pé da letra
<Cristiano_Said> vi isso na discovery esses dias, foi a mesma comparação.
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> é o mais usado
<Cristiano_Said> Ai MarconM, qual é sua idade?:
<MarconM> 24
<MarconM> sou mais fiçurado em robotica
<MarconM> e espaço
<Cristiano_Said> voce é doido igual a min
<Cristiano_Said> é verdade
<MarconM> estou terminando o telescopio
<MarconM> 180mm
<MarconM> =)
<Cristiano_Said> hahahahaha
<MarconM> quero fazer ele controlado pelo pc
<MarconM> tu curte ATM
<Cristiano_Said> ATM?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> telescopio amador
<MarconM> amateur telescopie mada
<Cristiano_Said> nunca coloquei os olhos em um
<MarconM> made*
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> to fazendo um com cano de pvc
<MarconM> \o/
<xispirito> eu quero um rádio
<MarconM> radio ?
<MarconM> fm
<xispirito> é, destes que nem tem nos táxis
<Cristiano_Said> mas se der para ver a constelação de orioh será legal
<MarconM> ehueHeUehUhUH
<xispirito> aqui é cheio disto
<MarconM> rsrsr
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsrs
<MarconM> vou colocar uma cam nele
<MarconM> preciso que chege as peças
<MarconM> as lentes principalmente
<xispirito> me especifica que eu escrevo o Software
<xispirito> =D
<MarconM> soh as lentes sao 400,00
<Cristiano_Said> Voce falou sobre controlador  pelo pc, voce quer dizer ligar e deslugar ciurcuitos eletricos?
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: eu quero controlar ele ... eixo x y e z
<MarconM> colocar uma cam na lente
<Cristiano_Said> motor de passo?
<MarconM> para filmar
<xispirito> MarconM: vai ter zoom?
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: sim ... quero um de 4 passos
<MarconM> xispirito: soh da cam
<Cristiano_Said> impressora tem de monte
<MarconM> para colocar zom na lente é mais um motor
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: foda é achar impressora
<MarconM> aqui
<Cristiano_Said> facinho
<Cristiano_Said> aquelas hp antigas tem e é baratinho
<Cristiano_Said> uns 30,00 usada com defeito
<MarconM> auehauehuahua
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: eles custam 10,00 na china
<MarconM> eu compro de la
<xispirito> eu tenho um lexmarc e uma canon escorando meus pés ...
<MarconM> arduino motor tudo
<Cristiano_Said> entao
<MarconM> eu ja comprei
<MarconM> xo te mostrar
<Cristiano_Said> eu fiz um sistema e ate os circuitos para ligar aparelhos eletricos.
<Cristiano_Said> mas fiz com reles
<Cristiano_Said> ficou show e até funcionou
 * xispirito tá com medo, apareçeu mais um eletro terrorista
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: eu quero mais ou menos isso
<MarconM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjC2Y9suWSI
<Cristiano_Said> fiz em vb
<Cristiano_Said> pela porta paralela
 * xispirito escarra pro lado, bate na mesa e exclama: VB?
<Cristiano_Said> mandando bits
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> VB
<Cristiano_Said> ele ligava ou desligava os reles
<MarconM> hunm
<Cristiano_Said> isso
<Cristiano_Said> vb 6,0 na epoca
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: soh q eu faço tudo
<MarconM> eu comprei o kit
<MarconM> pcb
<MarconM> para fazer tudo manualmente
<Cristiano_Said> eu fiz a placa
<MarconM> tenho programa para desenhar
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: preciso de um proejto simples para transistor. tem algum ?
<MarconM> xispirito: nao fique com medo
<MarconM> aeuahuehaea
<Cristiano_Said> esse projeto eu peguei num site
<Cristiano_Said> voce deve conhecer
<Cristiano_Said> http://www.rogercom.com/pparalela/introducao.htm
<Cristiano_Said> conhece né?
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: nao
<MarconM> a unica coisa q fiz com paralela foi um controle de ps1 para pc
<MarconM> aeuahuhuahehaae
<xispirito> paralela *-*
<xispirito> me lembra minicom que me lembra orelhão 56k
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsrsr
<xispirito> que me lembra jacaré
<xispirito> era massa demais...
<Cristiano_Said> Ai Marcon vou dormir
<Cristiano_Said> Show de bola a conversa
<MarconM> blz
<Cristiano_Said> podemos trocar algumas doideiras
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: te mandei o canal por pvt ... sempre estamos la
<MarconM> blz
<Cristiano_Said> eu vi
<MarconM> se eu nao tiver xispirito esta la
<Cristiano_Said> ai poderia me ajudar amanha com o iptables?
<Cristiano_Said> irei pesquisar no google e irei testar
<MarconM> o xispirito que sabe essas paradas
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsrs
<MarconM> de firewall
<MarconM> ele é muito anti NASA
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> =D
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsr
<xispirito> eu posso ajudar com iptables
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: xispirito tambem vou dormir
<Cristiano_Said> show xispirito
<MarconM> tenho que trabalhar amanha
<Cristiano_Said> ai voces sao de onde?
<Cristiano_Said> sou do Rio
<MarconM> e arrumar um relogio de ponto
<MarconM> eu sou de MT
<xispirito> eu moro  no RS
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsrs
<Cristiano_Said> MACHÃO né?
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsrsrs
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-AZqk5NKnivg/TvIH9hm7lsI/AAAAAAAAFL0/svwFladWm8s/s1600/no-mato-grosso-e-assim-isso-e-o-poder_16.jpg
<MarconM> aqui é assim ^
<xispirito> sempre este papinho =D
<Cristiano_Said> to zuando
<MarconM> aehauheuaheeuhea
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: ele nao se decidiu ainda
<xispirito> Cristiano_Said: e tu, da onde?
<MarconM> deixe ele
<MarconM> [03:16] <Cristiano_Said> sou do Rio
<Cristiano_Said> ai voces conhecem os aparelhos AZ america?
<MarconM> nao
<xispirito> MarconM: desculpa por ser cego -.-
<Cristiano_Said> canais da sky de graçca
<Cristiano_Said> graça
<Cristiano_Said> perquise ai depois irao gostar
<MarconM> xispirito: ta discurpado ...mas q nao se repita
<MarconM> ok
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsrs
<xispirito> ok =(
<MarconM> aeuahuahuaheauea
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: esquenta nao ... somos sempre assim
<MarconM> um zuando o outro
<MarconM> auehauheauhauaha
<Cristiano_Said> show!!
<Cristiano_Said> fui
<MarconM> galera vou mimi tambme .... trampo daquu a poco
<MarconM> xispirito: fuiiiiiiiii
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: flw
<xispirito> o Mfalo falo
<MarconM> ok
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Rudolf> dia
<Peste_Bubonica> dia
<Urick> bom dia
<Urick> estou com uma dúvida
<Urick> instalei o win7 no virtualbox, e não consigo usar resoluções widescreen
<Geowany> Fala Urick
<Urick> uso o ubuntu 12.34
<Urick> 04*
<Geowany> Urick, vc ja instalou os drivers adicionais de convidado?
<Urick> vish ...
<Urick> nop
<Urick> :S
<Urick> só o extension pack, pra compartilhar o usb 2.0
<Urick> estou providenciando os drivers (:
<Geowany> =D
<Urick> lol
<Urick> fiz uma parada aqui que reiniciou o pc  .-.
<Urick> Geowany> estou com uns probleminhjas
<Urick> não estou achando "É só você ir no menu dispositivos e depois clicar em Instalar Adicionais de Convidado"
<Urick> em um site fala isso, mas ... nao encontrei
<Urick> aaaaee
<Urick> achei
<Urick> o/
<Urick> shauhsa'
<skcsa> Bom dia
<skcsa> tenho internet pela wlan0 e gostaria de compartilhar pela a eth0,  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0  -j  MASQUERADE
<skcsa> e não está navegando
<skcsa> eth0 está ip 192.168.1.254 mask 255.255.255.0
<rafaelsoaresbr__> skcsa, tenta configurar usando o firestarter
<skcsa> humm
<skcsa> rafaelsoaresbr__: tentar aqui.. valeu
<Maneta> olha as rota
<Maneta> netstat -rn
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> bom dia
<Leonardo__> estou com problemas para instalar as bibliotecas 32 bits no meu ubuntu... Alguém pode tentar me ajudar?
<Leonardo__> http://paste.liberandopremium.com/172
<kernel> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<kernel>  ia32-libs : Depende: ia32-libs-multiarch
<kernel> ele ta com dependencias
<kernel> tem que instalar primeiro o ia32-libs-multiarch
<kernel> depois o que voce quer
<Leonardo__> tentei instalar essa multarch e deu o seguinte erro
<Leonardo__> http://paste.liberandopremium.com/173
<Leonardo__> vou ter que instalar todas as outras também?
<Urick> bom dia
<Leonardo__> Bom dia Urick
<kernel> infelizmente sim Leonardo__
<kernel> :/
<Leonardo__> bah, estou tentando rodar o lampp que é para rodar aplicações web, vou demorar um tempão rsrs, deveria ter uma forma automatica de instalar todos esses pacotes que são necessários...
<MarconM> Leonardo__ rode sudo tasksel
<MarconM> selecione lamp
<MarconM> e mande bala
<Leonardo__> deu comando não encontrado MarconM
<MarconM> Leonardo__esta usando o que ae ?
<MarconM> ubuntu
<Leonardo__> sim, 12.04
<MarconM> deveria funcionar eu estou nele
<MarconM> e da certo
<MarconM> tasksel
<Leonardo__> ahhh, agora sem root ele disse que eu tinha que instalar o programa
<MarconM> rsrs
<Leonardo__> MarconM, o que seria esse programa?
<MarconM> Leonardo__é tipo para voce selecionar o programas principais par instalar
<MarconM> no caso voce quer o lamp
<MarconM> rode com sudo ou root
<MarconM> se nao, nao vai rodar
<Leonardo__> \o/
<Urick> deu  ?
<Leonardo__> funcionou MarconM, muito obrigado
<Leonardo__> muito obrigado por me ajudar também kernel ;)
<Urick> aeee o/
<kernel> Leonardo__, beleza ;)
<Urick> fico feliz quando alguem consegue mesmo sem eu ter ajudado
<Leonardo__> rsrs \o/
<Urick> no caso, foi por não saber ajudar
<Urick> xD
<kernel> MarconM, como é esse tasksel
<kernel> ele ja instala as dependecias tudo de uma lapada só?
<MarconM> kernelsim
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> tem ele no ubuntu e debian
<Leonardo__> "O tasksel é um gestor de instalação de pacotes que auxilia para a instalação rápida e segura de vários pacotes para configuração de servidores. Vamos então a instalação do tasksel, em um terminal digite: sudo apt-get install tasksel  "
<kernel> ah sim
<kernel> uma boa viu
<kernel> :D
<Leonardo__> agora vou poder colocar meus scripts aqui sem estresse... ;)
<MarconM> Leonardo__ soh nao pode esquecer de mudar no arquivo
<MarconM> do mysql
<MarconM> se nao for usar localhost
<Leonardo__> não tem estresse, vou usar localhost mesmo, mais para testar minhas aplicações e editar antes de mandar para o servidor web
<MarconM> Leonardo__eu prefiro fazer uma vm
<MarconM> e instalar o ubuntu server
<MarconM> e instlar nele
<MarconM> configuro o samba
<MarconM> no caso eu uso windows tambem em casa
<Leonardo__> eu não me livrei de vez do windows rsrs
<Leonardo__> é muito vírus
<Leonardo__> para um sistema operacional só rsrs
<MarconM> Leonardo__eu to usando dualboot .. linux mint KDE e windows 7 64
<Leonardo__> como as aplicações que rodo consomem muita, muita, muita banda, não vale a pena rodar em casa, não iria ter desenho quase nenhum
<MarconM> e outra maquina com OpenBSD
<Leonardo__> eu estava tentando usar o Debian, mas não consegui instalar, deu um bug no meu notebook não consegui iniciar, ai desisti...
<anderson_vieira> bom dia
<Urick> bom dia
<Leonardo__> Bom dia anderson_vieira
<anderson_vieira> pessoal alguem pode me passa como adicionar estáticas permanentes no ubuntu 12.04
<anderson_vieira> antes eu adicionava as rotas no interfaces
<anderson_vieira> no /etc/networking
<anderson_vieira> dessa forma aqui
<anderson_vieira>  post-up route add -net 192.168.0.0/16 gw 192.168.10.1
<MarconM> tem que mudar o resolv.conf
<MarconM> dsn
<MarconM> dns
<anderson_vieira> certo posso usar o mesmo comando
<anderson_vieira> post-up
<anderson_vieira> mais no resolv.conf ?
<MarconM> voce coloca o DNS
<MarconM> eu uso o da google
<MarconM> 8.8.8.8 \ 8.8.4.4
<MarconM> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<MarconM> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<Hawkier> bom dia pessoal, alguém usa oLTSP com o EDUbuntu?
<MarconM> Hawkier rapaz ... tu conseguiu confugurar isso ae
<MarconM> eu to correndo atraz disso ae
<Hawkier> tá hardest
<MarconM> ta usando boot por disquete
<MarconM> ou rede ?
<Hawkier> REDE, e to parando no tftp
<MarconM> gravou na memoria epron
<MarconM> ?
<Hawkier> hã?
<MarconM> tu gravou nas PIC ?
<Hawkier> não
<MarconM> para dar boot no server .. ta dando por disquete p
<Hawkier> pela rede mesmo, to com terminal leve
<Hawkier> tem entrada pra nada lá kkk
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> Hawkier o edubuntu ja vem configurado o ltsp
<MarconM> ou foi no apt-get install ltsp
<Hawkier> meu problema é que instalei o atfptd no lugar no tftp-hpa pra poder conversar pq não tava respondendo
<Hawkier> só atribuía o IP
<Hawkier> só que agora o atftp tá servindo a imagem nbi e não a i386 e já to desesperado
<MarconM> Hawkier é escola ..... quantas maquinas ?
<Hawkier> sim 10 thin clients e um server64
<MarconM> hunm
<Hawkier> se eu nao arrumar isso nao vo poder dar aula e vao me dispensar acho LOL
<Hawkier> to pensando em instalar o ubuntu ao invez do EDU
<MarconM> Hawkier quanto tempo voce tem para arrumar isso :
<MarconM> ?
<anderson_vieira> MarconM
<Hawkier> essa semana no máximo,
<anderson_vieira> preciso na verdade e adicionar umas rotas minha internas mesmo
<anderson_vieira> não e problema de dns
<anderson_vieira> rs
<anderson_vieira> uso o opendns aqui
<Boner> sou experiente em windows mas sou novo no linux e estou sendo vitima de invasão alguêm sabe o que posso fazer para me livrar disso ?
<Hawkier> MarcoM: será que vale apena eu tentar o edubuntu 10.04 ou já tá sem suporte?
<Boner> passei o rkhunter e encontrei o unhide.rb
<Boner> alguẽm dá um alo ai
<Boner> tenho fire wall
<Boner> clamav
<Boner> e rkhunter
<kayo> ai
<kayo> esse assunto de security vc vai ter que ir atras de um canal aonde existem pessoas assim
<kayo> da area
<kayo> aonde eles estao, eu nao sei, eles se escondem bem
<kayo> e eles nao sao prestativos para suporte tbm
<kayo> agora um bom passo era vc deletar esse unhide.rb
<anderson_vieira> Boner entra nesse canal aqui
<anderson_vieira> #ubuntu-br-seguranca
<anderson_vieira> os caras vao te ajudar lá
<anderson_vieira> tem o pessoal do brasil-underground tb
<anderson_vieira> join #ubuntu-br-seguranca
<anderson_vieira> rs
<vitor_> lol
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> tem como saber o IP de alguém através de um blog wordpress que se cria?
<vitorlobo> no caso, o IP andress do criador do blog
<vitorlobo> geowany,  tem como saber o IP do criador de um blog wordpress.com?
<geowany> vitorlobo: não faço ideia
<ShutdowN> eaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ShutdowN> good after
<Monterrazo> Boa tarde
<Monterrazo> estou precisando de ajuda dos cloegas
<Monterrazo> colegas
<Monterrazo> referente a instalação da placa de video ati hd4200 e hd6300
<Monterrazo> teria como alg me ajudar
<Monterrazo> ?
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: sua pergunta tá muito genérica :-\
<Monterrazo> certo
<Monterrazo> vou reformular
<Monterrazo> eu estou usando o ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Monterrazo> e tentei instalar o drive da minha placa de video
<Monterrazo> do meu notebook
<Monterrazo> hd-4200 e hd-6300
<Monterrazo> com ajuda desse tutorial
<Monterrazo> http://ubuntued.info/instale-a-nova-versao-dos-drivers-ati-no-ubuntu
<Monterrazo> fiz todos os passos, sendo que ao reiniciar
<Monterrazo> ele fica apenas em modo texto
<Monterrazo> teria como me ajudar
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: eu costumo sempre usar do repositório, você pode adicionar o módulo ao blacklist para ter de volta a inteface gráfica
<Monterrazo> poderia me falar como faço isso?
<Monterrazo> sou iniciante no linux
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: roda o comando lsmod, pra ver o nome do módulo
<altecnologic> Boa tarde ubutuzada!!!
<Monterrazo> size user by
<altecnologic> Tenho um problema com iptables aqui alguem que domine poderia me ajudar?
<Monterrazo> certo... coloquei esse comando
<Monterrazo> video 19068 0
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: tem o modulo fglrx
<rafaelsoaresbr__> ?
<Monterrazo> deixa eu ver
<Monterrazo> nao
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: estranho
<Monterrazo> tudo começou quando eu tentei instalar o drive ati
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: você tinha feito: sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<Monterrazo> sim
<velho> oi pessoal :)
<Monterrazo> sim
<Monterrazo> apos esse comando coloquei esse
<Monterrazo> sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<Monterrazo> e esse
<Monterrazo> sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<Monterrazo> e reiniciei ...
<Monterrazo> quando iniciou ficou em modo texto
<Galvao> boa tarde
<Galvao> alguei ai que posso me orientar ?
<altecnologic> Fala ai Galvao
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: adiciona o modulo ao blacklist, sudo nano /etc/modules.d/blacklist
<Monterrazo> um momento
<Monterrazo> pronto eu coloquei
<Monterrazo> o comando
<Monterrazo> sudo nano /etc/modules.d/blacklist
<rafaelsoaresbr__> dai adiciona a linha: fglrx
<Monterrazo> pronto
<rafaelsoaresbr__> aí pressiona ctrl+s pra salvar
<rafaelsoaresbr__> aliás, ctrl+o
<kernel> ctrl+o
<kernel> pra salvar :P
<Monterrazo> ok
<rafaelsoaresbr__> e depois ctrl+x
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: daí reinicia
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: depois eu te indicaria desinstalar
<Monterrazo> ei
<Monterrazo> deu um erro
<Monterrazo> erro ao escrever /etc/modules.d/blacklist
<Monterrazo> arquivo ou diretorio nao encontrado
<kernel> kkk
<kernel> é /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kernel> :)
<rafaelsoaresbr__> :) estou tao ocupado aqui no trampo que troquei
<kernel> ops
<kernel> é /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<kernel> essa lista desse arquivo é para nao carregar esses modulos na inicialização
<Monterrazo> ?
<kernel> Monterrazo, esses modulos que estao dentro desse arquivo /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf é para nao carregar na inicialização
<Monterrazo> ok
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: o comando correto era: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<kernel> modulos sao os mesmos drivers
<Monterrazo> olha amigos
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: dai adiciona a linha: fglrx
<Monterrazo> obrigado pela ajuda
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: e vê se o sistema inicia normalmente
<Monterrazo> eu acho que nao estou conseguindo passar o que esta acontecendo comigo
<Monterrazo> eu sou iniciante no linux
<Monterrazo> e estou com algumas dificuldades
<Monterrazo> uma delas é com a placa de video
<Monterrazo> eu dei um lspci
<Monterrazo> e ele me informou que eu tenho 2 placas de video
<Monterrazo> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<Monterrazo> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<kernel> mais seu pc tem 2 placas?
<Monterrazo> sim
<Monterrazo> é um notebook
<Monterrazo> HP G42-371BR
<Monterrazo> notei que elas nao estavam instaladas
<Monterrazo> e que a bateria estava durando muito pouco tempo
<Monterrazo> foi quando li este tutorial
<Monterrazo> http://ubuntued.info/instale-a-nova-versao-dos-drivers-ati-no-ubuntu
<Monterrazo> e fiz os procedimentos passo a passo
<Monterrazo> sendo que quando reiniciei
<Monterrazo> ficou em modo texto
<Monterrazo> e nao sai disso
<kernel> :/
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: você tem um sistema híbrido, ouvi falar de vários problemas disso no linux :-\
<Monterrazo> mais tem alguma solução
<Monterrazo> ?
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: é o tal de AMD/Intel Hybrid Graphics
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: o teu sistema é 64 bits?
<Monterrazo> eu tou usando 32
<Monterrazo> mais meu pc é 64
<Monterrazo> eu ja tentei colocar o ubuntu 64 mais acontece o mesmo
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: faz assim, ls /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: tem o arquivo: 10fglrx ???
<Monterrazo> tem
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: legal, sudo nano /etc/X11/Xsession.d/10fglrx
<Monterrazo> tou nele
<rafaelsoaresbr__> no final da quatra linha coloca: /usr/lib32/dri
<rafaelsoaresbr__> no final a linha deve ficar assim: LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=${LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH}:/usr/lib32/fglrx/dri:/usr/lib32/dri
<rafaelsoaresbr__> no final que eu digo é depois de editar :-)
<rafaelsoaresbr__> a quarta linha fica assim:
<rafaelsoaresbr__> LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=${LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH}:/usr/lib32/fglrx/dri:/usr/lib32/dri
<Monterrazo> eu nao consigo chegar ao final
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: só altera a quarta linha apenas
<rafaelsoaresbr__> no final da quatra linha coloca: /usr/lib32/dri
<Monterrazo> deixa eu te falar como esta
<Monterrazo> LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=${LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH}:/usr/lib32/fglrx/dri
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: ela tem que ficar assim:
<rafaelsoaresbr__> LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=${LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH}:/usr/lib32/fglrx/dri:/usr/lib32/dri
<Monterrazo> a quarta linha ne
<Monterrazo> pera
<Monterrazo> pronto
<Monterrazo> rafael
<Monterrazo> pronto...
<Urick> saindo
<Urick> abrs
<Monterrazo> pronto..
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: agora reinicia o notebook pra testar
<Monterrazo> deu o mesmo
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Monterrazo: :-\ puts
<Monterrazo> eu reiniciei
<rafaelsoaresbr__> desisntala esse driver então
<vitorlobo> fala rapazeada
<vitorlobo> tensa
<vitorlobo> kernel, fala ae fiote de cruscredo
<kernel> sai pra lá
<kernel> alma penada
<kernel> kkkk
<andretyn> Alguem jah teve problema como esse, meu modem 3g fica dando crash direto e essas mensagens:
<andretyn>  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): hso0: link is not ready
<andretyn> [  195.549323] usb 2-6.1: reset full-speed USB device number 6 using ohci_hcd
<andretyn> Tem também isso:  init: modemmanager main process (2317) terminated with status 255
<andretyn> Será q eh problema no modemmanager, bugs?
<vitorlobo> andretyn, as vezes da até pau no kernel
<andretyn> vitorlobo, sim, deu ateh force reset aqui:(
<vitorlobo> andretyn, tem q tirar mandando ejetar se n da pau mesmo
<vitorlobo> andretyn,  o sistema interpreta como um hardware..se  o hardware sai de forma indevida com o sistema ligado, ele da pau no kernel
<andretyn> vitorlobo, será q foi isso, por enquanto tah estavél... mas jah deu outro crash, esse modem nunca tinha feito isso...
<vitorlobo> andretyn, tenta so ejetar da forma q é pra fazer mesmo e ver se vai continuar assim
<andretyn> vitorlobo, sim, mas agora deu medo, vou usar assim ateh o proximo crash, estou tentando usar a rede desde as 11 horas :((
<_ana> ola
<PinguimUrbano> o/
<PinguimUrbano> tudo certo _ana ?
<_ana> PinguimUrbano: td
<PinguimUrbano> _ana: o que vc manda ?
<_ana> PinguimUrbano: o k?
<PinguimUrbano> _ana: podemos ajudar em alguma coisa?
<_ana> O que é que voces acham do unity ?
<andretyn> _ana, Leve ;))
<_ana> andretyn: leve...como assim?
<andretyn> _ana, sendo irônico, é pesado como ele só!!!
<andretyn> _ana, tive q fazer umas gambiarras aqui no unity-2d para ele soh comer 500 de memoria, mesmo assim, foi uma luta:)
<_ana> andretyn: se quer pouca memoria porque que não usam o i3-wm ?
<Cristiano_Said> Boa noite. preciso de ajuda para colocar o aparche para ouvir o squid.
<andretyn> _ana, tenho o LXDE instalado, ele soh precisa de 190 para rodar, mas eu queria usar o unity, tipo, para ver como ficava...
<Cristiano_Said> alguem poderia dar essa força?
<_ana> Cristiano_Said:  chuta
<Cristiano_Said> _ana pode me ajudar?
<_ana> Cristiano_Said:  depende começa por colocar a questao
<_ana> andretyn: Eu com o tinycore consigo ficar com 50megas todo o sistema
<Cristiano_Said> Ok, tenho um servidor kubuntu 10.04 kde. tenho um firewall que bloquea tudo e manda para o apache.
<Cristiano_Said> resolvi colocar o squid para funcionar.
<Cristiano_Said> mas com o squid funcionando o firewall nao redireciona para o apache
<Cristiano_Said> me disseram que tem haver com a porta de o apache escuta
<Cristiano_Said> ele escuta a 80 e meu iptables redireciona tudo para a 3128.
<Cristiano_Said> mas nao consegui resolver.
<andretyn> _ana, sim, mas o tinycore é muito simples, tipo, tem que configurar tudo, e eu tinho soh conecção 3g por um modem madeinchina, e não tenho tempo pra descobrir com configura essa joça:)
<_ana> Cristiano_Said: tem que mudar a configuração do apache no ficheiro init
<PinguimUrbano> Cristiano_Said: cria a regra que direciona o que vai pra 80 pra 3128
<_ana> sei que é por ai mas como em detalhe não sei
<Cristiano_Said> Vamos ver se mais alguem poderia me ajudar
<Cristiano_Said> esse redirecionamento ja esta feito.
<_ana> Cristiano_Said: agora falta a firewall
<_ana> andretyn:  o tinycore function com carregamento "ondemand"  ou seja depois de ter instalado é só clicar na aplicação grafica e por a carregar, desse modo o sistema é muito mais rapido e só carrega o que precisa na hora H
<Cristiano_Said> entao, como meu firewall bloquea tudo e manda para o apache, e com o redirecionamento do squid para a porta 3128 fico sem navegar
<PinguimUrbano> quais as políticas padrão desse firewall ?
<_ana> tenho de ir embora.... beijo
<andretyn> _ana, sei, já testei o tinycore, mas para configurar modem 3g é um parto, se eu tivesse rede comum, já usa ele... mas por enquanto, vou de Lubuntu mesmo:)
<Cristiano_Said> posso postar meu firewall aqui?
<Cristiano_Said> Obrigado _Ana
<PinguimUrbano> Cristiano_Said: posta em colar.sourcebrasil.org e posta só o link gerado aqui
<_ana> Cristiano_Said: de nada
<Cristiano_Said> http://colar.sourcebrasil.org/158
<Cristiano_Said> comentei a linha que redireciona para o squid para eu poder navegar. mas se eu descomento nao navego
<PinguimUrbano> essa linha
<PinguimUrbano> #-A ALTECNETCARD -p tcp --dport 3128 -j REDIRECT --to 80
<PinguimUrbano> ??
<PinguimUrbano> esse proxy é transparente ??
<Cristiano_Said> SIM
<Cristiano_Said> sim
<Cristiano_Said> peguei esse servidor funcionando, o outro funcionario vou embora. ai estou implementando o squid
<PinguimUrbano> na verdade a linha é essa
<PinguimUrbano> -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<Cristiano_Said> entao essa linha que esta comentada, se eu descomento nao consigo navegar
<Cristiano_Said> me informaram que o apache nao esta escutando a porta do squid
<PinguimUrbano> o que eu não to vendo são os comandos pra fazer o forward
<Cristiano_Said> deixa eu ver
<PinguimUrbano> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Cristiano_Said> http://colar.sourcebrasil.org/159
<PinguimUrbano> e outra, a regra tá lá duas vezes
<PinguimUrbano> só basta uma vez
<Cristiano_Said> ha, mas isso fica em /etc/init.d/firewall.conf restart
<Cristiano_Said> http://colar.sourcebrasil.org/160
<Cristiano_Said> esse é para restart o servico firewall
<Cristiano_Said> Mas uma é TCP e outra e UDP por isso esta duas vezes
<PinguimUrbano> descomenta só a linha 51
<PinguimUrbano> e testa
<PinguimUrbano> no script de firewall
<Cristiano_Said> firewall.conf ?
<PinguimUrbano> http://colar.sourcebrasil.org/159
<Cristiano_Said> descomentei... mas nao navego, comentado eu navego mas fico sem o squid
<PinguimUrbano> posta agora o script de config do squid
<PinguimUrbano> o serviço tá iniciado ?
<Cristiano_Said> ok
<Cristiano_Said> sim funciona
<Cristiano_Said> http://colar.sourcebrasil.org/161
<PinguimUrbano> Cristiano_Said: o serviço tá ativo?
<PinguimUrbano> ps aux | grep squid
<Cristiano_Said> root      9710  0.0  0.0   4836  2444 pts/1    T    20:24   0:00 pico /etc/squid/squid.conf
<Cristiano_Said> root      9718  0.0  0.0   4836  2444 pts/1    T    20:24   0:00 pico squid.conf
<Cristiano_Said> root     10067  0.0  0.0   3336   840 pts/1    S+   20:27   0:00 grep --color=auto squid
<Cristiano_Said> agora sim
<PinguimUrbano> qual o erro que aparece no navegador quando é feito o redirecionamento pra 3128 ?
<Cristiano_Said> root      9710  0.0  0.0   4836  2444 pts/1    T    20:24   0:00 pico /etc/squid/squid.conf
<Cristiano_Said> root      9718  0.0  0.0   4836  2444 pts/1    T    20:24   0:00 pico squid.conf
<Cristiano_Said> proxy    10157  0.5  0.1   7456  4672 ?        Ss   20:28   0:00 /usr/sbin/squid -N -D
<Cristiano_Said> root     10162  0.0  0.0   3336   836 pts/1    S+   20:28   0:00 grep --color=auto squid
<PinguimUrbano> olha o flood brow
<Cristiano_Said> a pagina da web nao esta disponivel
<Cristiano_Said> nao esta dando nenhum erro do squid.
<PinguimUrbano> squid -k reconfigure
<Cristiano_Said> tipo bloqueo e e etc...
<PinguimUrbano> verifica se retorna erro
<Cristiano_Said> o comando squid -k reconfigure foi executando. sem nenhum erro
<PinguimUrbano> esse squid é essa máquina que vc usa ?
<Cristiano_Said> sim esta tudo em uma só maquina
<PinguimUrbano> já testou configurar o squid aí ?
<PinguimUrbano> no browser ?
<Cristiano_Said> olha quando eu desativo o firewall e executo esse script o squid funciona perfeitamente
<Cristiano_Said> #!/bin/bash
<Cristiano_Said>    iptables -F
<Cristiano_Said>     iptables -F -t nat
<Cristiano_Said>     iptables -F -t mangle
<Cristiano_Said>     iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<Cristiano_Said>     iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<Cristiano_Said>     iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<Cristiano_Said>     modprobe -r ip_nat_ftp
<Cristiano_Said>     modprobe -r ip_nat_irc
<Cristiano_Said> modprobe iptable_nat
<Cristiano_Said> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Cristiano_Said> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<PinguimUrbano> brother!! não flooda pow
<Cristiano_Said> echo "Transferindo pacotes para o proxy SQUID..."
<Cristiano_Said> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<Cristiano_Said> ok
<PinguimUrbano> cola lá
<PinguimUrbano> ou então me manda em pvt
<Cristiano_Said> agora mesmo com esse scripot estou navegando e gerando log no squid
<andretin> bost* de 3g, ela q tah dando curuca no meu pc
<andretyn> bost* , bost*
<andretyn> definitivamente
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-11
<dcosta> olá alguem usa o vlc player
<dcosta> estou a tentar meter lá uma extenção e não enconto a pasta dos plugins
<PinguimUrbano> dcosta: taca um "whereis vlc" sem aspas que ele mostra onde ele está instalado
<dcosta> ja fiz locate
<dcosta> e não aparece a suposta pastas
<PinguimUrbano> dcosta: verifica aqui: /usr/lib/vlc/codec
<dcosta> eu tenho de meter lá o plugin que dá para ir buscar as legendas ao opensubtile
<dcosta> é possivel que seja ai
<dcosta> se bem que o que vi dizia para mete em plugins/lua
<dcosta> PinguimUrbano,  o misc tambem tem plugins
<PinguimUrbano> verdade
<dcosta> 148752-vlsub_0-6.lua
<dcosta> é o nome do plugin
<dcosta> PinguimUrbano,  devia ser aqui
<dcosta> /usr/share/vlc/lua/extensions/
<dcosta> para todos
<dcosta> agora a pasta extentions não existe
<dcosta> posso criar para testar ... mas não me parece
<PinguimUrbano> verdade
<dcosta> não deu
<PinguimUrbano> tá feio
<bmota> faltou luz #fui
<dcosta> PinguimUrbano, acho que ja descubri
<dcosta> pera que ja ficas a saber
<dcosta> deixa testar
<dcosta> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/vlsub-vlc-extension-to-search-and.html
<dcosta> mas nada
<PinguimUrbano> não deu ?
<dcosta> não
<dcosta> não apareçe o tal botão
<dcosta> tens o vlc ?
<PinguimUrbano> tenho
<dcosta> eu estou a usar o 1.06 goldeneye
<PinguimUrbano> aqui tb
<dcosta> esse plugin é fixe porque vai procurar a legenda se não tiveres
<dcosta> infelizmete não tá a dar
<PinguimUrbano> tá escroto
<dcosta> tentaste activar tambem ? PinguimUrbano  e não deu ?
<PinguimUrbano> não deu
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> ok
<dcosta> obrigado pela tentativa
<pinpotal> porque as vezes meu ubuntu 12.04 32bits quando desligo ele fica com uma tela meio azul do ubuntu, o hd desliga mas o computador nao(como exemplo a ventoinha do note continua ligada)?
<pinpotal> .....é do ubuntu!
<pinpotal> tenho que sair me respondam pelo pinportal@msn.com
<pinpotal> obrigado!
<dcosta> não será por não os desligares ?
<pinpotal> nao nao
<dcosta> e entra em hibernação ?
<pinpotal> acontece muito quando tem atualização do ubuntu
<pinpotal> ai pede pra reiniciar
<xGrind> tela azul da morte o.O
<dcosta> lol
<pinpotal> quando ta finalizando o processo
<pinpotal> nao é como no windows
<pinpotal> é como se houvesse um erro de log no ubuntu
<dcosta> estranho
<pinpotal> ai para de carregar o hd e fica a imagem la
<pinpotal> ja tentei passar pro 64bits mas depois de um tempo da isso
<dcosta> faz um teste ao teu disco rigido
<dcosta> a ver se tem erros
<pinpotal> meu note tem i7 e nvidia
<pinpotal> como?
<pinpotal> e 4gb de memoria ram
<xGrind> reporta o bug
<pinpotal> como ?
<pinpotal> isso acontece quando ta reiniciando ou quando to desligando
<xGrind> ve ae com a Ursinha. a parte de bugs é com ela.
<pinpotal> tem outra sala aqui no ubuntu server que seja brasileiro e tenha mais gente que essa?
<xGrind> so' essa
<pinpotal> pois o ubuntu-br sempre tem pouca gente :/
<dcosta> pouca gente ? lol ele ainda não viu o ubuntu-pt
<dcosta> ehehehe
<pinpotral> entao
<pinpotral> sera que tem alguem ai que trata de bugs?
<PinguimUrbano> a Ursinha, PinguimUrbano
<PinguimUrbano> ops
<PinguimUrbano> pinpotral:
<PinguimUrbano> a Ursinha
<pinpotral> mas ela ta online?
<xGrind> pinpotral: chama ela ae
<Cristiano_Said> Voltei
<pinpotral> como ?
<pinpotral> haha
<pinpotral> to aprendendo a usar xchat agora
<Cristiano_Said> cade o <PinguimUrbano>
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said ja usou securecrt ?
<Cristiano_Said> Fala ai mano blz?
<Cristiano_Said> nem sei oq é isso?
<Cristiano_Said> nem sei oq é isso
<Cristiano_Said> cade o xispirito
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said ele entra mais a noite
<MarconM> to aqui tentando fazer uma regex
<kernel> 8 x 0
<Cristiano_Said> ele ia me ajudar com o iptables lembra?
<kernel> ta parecendo no playstation
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> kernel brasil e china?
<kernel> é
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said ele entrou a tarde teve que sair ... pintou um trampo
<MarconM> mas ele disse q de noite ele entra
<Cristiano_Said> ok
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said sabe regex ?
<Cristiano_Said> Conhece PinquimUrbano?
<Cristiano_Said> sei nada!!
<Cristiano_Said> alguem fera em iptables? preciso que meu firewall redirecione tudo do apache2 e tudo pro squid, eu consigo fazer uma coisa ou outra, mas preciso dos dois
<Cristiano_Said> MarconM como se manda uma msn diretamente pro usuario sem usar o PVT
<Cristiano_Said> como voce fesz comigo agora
<dcosta> problema do vlc resolvido
<dcosta> fiquem bem
<billie> galera blz?
<billie> bom dia!
<billie> a Todos!!!
<gedsonrios> Salve salve comunidade !
<gedsonrios> Alguem teve algum problema de estabilidade ao testar o Ubuntu na versão Alpha da 12.10 ?
<Rudolf> gedsonrios: li varios relatos por aqui que sim
<Rudolf> gedsonrios: mas é normal
<Rudolf> gedsonrios: por favor reporte o problema para que possam melhorar
<gedsonrios> sei ! é pra saber pq ate agora tive um problema de desempenho da minha placa de video
<gedsonrios> ao testar o alpha fica apresentando relato de problema etc ... mais o estranho que não é todas as vezes
<Rudolf> gedsonrios: pra mim, uma é suficiente
<gedsonrios> sim
<gedsonrios> certeza
<gedsonrios> essas mudanças previstas são muito boas
<gedsonrios> o 12.04 ja está muito bom, agora é esperar a versão final
<dcosta> ol+a
<MarconM> bom dia
<jam__> bom dia
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> algum sabe um programa para converter de xml para pdf
<Rudolf> MarconM: http://xml2doc.sourceforge.net
<MarconM> Rudolf questao é .. nota fiscal
<Rudolf> MarconM: e?
<Rudolf> MarconM: sugeriram UniDafe
<Rudolf> MarconM: UniDanfe, for windows
<MarconM> Rudolf blz ... vlw
<MarconM> esse unidanfe é muito xato de usar
<MarconM> aeuaheuah
<MarconM> eu ja tinha ele aqui
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiueheiuehiuehiueh
<Rudolf> de nada sei
<Rudolf> pq graças ao bom deus meu nivel de suporte está mais RAW
<vitor_> dd
<YokoBR> E aí, pessoas
<YokoBR> alguém pode me ajudar a configurar o /etc/ldap.conf
<YokoBR> ningué.. :(
<YokoBR> hora de join #ubuntu
<YokoBR> plz, alguém pode me ajudar a configurar o /etc/ldap.conf ?
<Leonardo__> estou com problemas para instalar o skype, não é a primeira vez que tenho esse problema, coloquei o resultado que tentei ai http://tny.cz/10e968c8
<Leonardo__> tentei usar o tasksel, mas também não consegui, alguém pode tentar me ajudar?
<xGrind> Leonardo__: vc esta usando qual versao do ubuntu?
<xGrind> e algum ppa?
<Leonardo__> estou usando o ubuntu 12.04
<Leonardo__> baixei no site oficial
<xGrind> $ apt-get install skype
<xGrind> E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permissão negada)
<xGrind> isso acontece, quando você tenta usar alguma coisa e outra está sendo usada, ou seja, tenta instalar pelo terminal, mas o synaptic está aberto.
<Meyer> roda com sudo
<xGrind> da um sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<xGrind> Leonardo__: vc tentou instalar sem sudo ne  ? por isso apareceu aquela mensagem ><
<Leonardo__> xGrind, deixe eu tentar novamente com o sudo
<Leonardo__> http://tny.cz/1c1d321d
<Leonardo__> o erro está ai
<Leonardo__> tentei também instalar pelo utilitário de programas, mas deu erro também
<xGrind> Leonardo__: vc habilitou o repositorio proprietario? nao estou no ubuntu agora, por isso nao me lembro do nome.
<xGrind> Meyer: tem como ajudar ele? nao lembro se é esse o nome.
<Leonardo__> sim, habilitei e também tentei baixando o skype. deb
<Leonardo__> .deb*
<Meyer> da um "sudo apt-get -f install"
<xGrind> entao deve ser isso. vc instalou uma versao do site, que é diferente da que está no repositorio
<xGrind> da um sudo apt-get autoremove --purge skype && sudo apt-get install skype
<Leonardo__> o resultado é o mesmo Meyer
<Leonardo__> o erro foi esse
<Leonardo__> http://tny.cz/6c30672f
<xGrind> Leonardo__: vc instalou o skype q baixou do site?
<xGrind> da um sudo apt-get autoremove --purge skype && sudo apt-get install skype
<Leonardo__> xGrind, tentei instalar, mas não funcionou, nem pelo que baixei, nem utilitário nem pelo terminal
<Leonardo__> xGrind, fiz o que você falou, o resultado está aqui http://tny.cz/7cc4d9d4
<xGrind> por isso sou a favor do synaptic
<xGrind> instala o synaptic ai: sudo apt-get install synpatic -y
<Meyer> sudo dpgk -l | grep skype
<xGrind> depois procure por pacotes quebrados
<Meyer> synaptic? argh
<Meyer> sudo dpgk -l | grep skype
<xGrind> kkk. mais facil ne?
<Meyer> executou, Leonardo__ ?
<Leonardo__> executei, mas disse que o comando não existe
<Meyer> ops
<Meyer> sudo dpkg -l | grep skype
<Meyer> foi mal
<Leonardo__> rsrs
<Leonardo__> ele não retornou nada
<Meyer> ent?o nao tem skype instalado
<Meyer> cola l? o seu /etc/apt/sources.list
<Leonardo__> http://paste.liberandopremium.com/238
<Leonardo__> colado ;)
<Meyer> sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Meyer> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Meyer> funcionou?
<Leonardo__> a atualização sim, mas a instalação do skype não
<Leonardo__> vou colocar só a instalação
<Leonardo__> http://paste.liberandopremium.com/239
<Meyer> cola de novo seu sources.list
<Leonardo__> e adicionar o repositório funcionou rsrs
<Leonardo__> deixa eu pegar
<Leonardo__> http://paste.liberandopremium.com/240
<Meyer> dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<Leonardo__> ele não retornou nada
<Meyer> o que retorna um "apt-get search skype" ?
<Meyer> engra?ado.. ele ta dizendo que tem pacote em hold, mas nao mostra qual...
<Leonardo__> apt-get search skype
<Leonardo__> E: Operação search inválida
<xGrind> sudo
<xGrind> sudo apt-cache search skype
<Leonardo__> http://paste.liberandopremium.com/241
<Meyer> isso
<xGrind> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<xGrind> acho q agora vai
<Leonardo__> xGrind, não mudou rsrs
<Leonardo__> atualizou, mas não instalou
<Leonardo__> o mesmo erro de antes
<Leonardo__> acho que esse negócio está bichado...
<Meyer> manda de novo q eu cai
<Leonardo__> http://paste.liberandopremium.com/241
<Leonardo__> o resultado do "sudo apt-get install skype" continua o mesmo
<Meyer> dpkg --configure -a
<Meyer> apt-get upgrade -f
<Leonardo__> o primeiro comando não retornou nada
<Leonardo__> Meyer, o segundo comando retornou que nada aconteceu (eu acho) http://paste.liberandopremium.com/242
<Meyer> continua dando erro na instalacao?
<MarconM> \o boa tarde
<MarconM> meninas
<SuBmUnDo> boa tarde, alguem tem alguma ideia como fazer login automatico no ubuntu 12.04 para que o ambiente de trabalho fique o cinnamom?
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo instalou o cinnamon ?
<Leonardo__> sim, continua sim Meyer
<Leonardo__> Boa tarde MarconM
<SuBmUnDo> MarconM, sim achei melhor que o unity
<MarconM> Leonardo__ boa tarde
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo eu vi que o linux mint ta com ele ... mas nao tive saco para baixar
<MarconM> to usano linux mint kde
<SuBmUnDo> nao gosto do kde
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo talvez mudar no xinitrc daria pra deixar login
<SuBmUnDo> vou olhar valeu
<Leonardo__> acho que vou formatar isso aqui na esperança de que esse erro se corrija
<MarconM> Leonardo__ que erro ?
<MarconM> qual o problema q esta ae amigo
<Leonardo__> MarconM, se lembra que eu estava com erro para instalar o lampp por falta de bibliotecas? O mesmo está acontecendo com o skype agora...
<Leonardo__> http://paste.liberandopremium.com/243
<MarconM> Leonardo__ entendi
<MarconM> bom eu tenho 10min vamus ver se consigo te ajudar
<Leonardo__> tentei usar o tasksel, não sei se eu fiz errado, mas não funcionou também...
<MarconM> Leonardo__ sudo apt-get install -f
<MarconM> soh faz isso
<Leonardo__> http://paste.liberandopremium.com/244
<Leonardo__> feito
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> Leonardo__ entao ele esta pedindo essa lib ae
<MarconM> qual arquitetura voce esta usando
<MarconM> 64
<Leonardo__> sim
<Leonardo__> :D
<MarconM> um minuto estarei verificando seu problema, peço que aguarde e mantenha em mãos RG e cpf para possivel necessidade !! CANONICAL SUPORTE AGRADECE
<MarconM> ^^
<Leonardo__> rsrs
<MarconM> Leonardo__ baixa o deb dele
<MarconM> no site
<MarconM> remove esse ae
<MarconM> sudo apt-get install --remove skype
<MarconM> dpkg -i skype.deb
<MarconM> depois
<MarconM> sudo apt-get install -f
<MarconM> Leonardo__ vou ir para o trampo
<MarconM> volto logo
<MarconM> ok
<Leonardo__> certo
<Leonardo__> acho que está instalando
<Leonardo__> não está não :s
<Leonardo__> amigos
<Leonardo__> MarconM, xGrind, Meyer consegui resolver o problema
<Leonardo__> a solução está ai http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,98981.msg546133.html#msg546133
<Leonardo__> obrigado pela ajuda de vocês ;)
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> boa tarde
<Celso> boa tarde
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarde
<MarconM> tarde
<MarconM> \o
 * MarconM fez isso soh para nao ficar de fora
<MarconM> Ursinha amore =_
 * MarconM abraça Ursinha
<Rudolf> uol bahavior detected
 * MarconM se esconde
<tiagoscd> tarde :)
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: e ae
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: o/
<ojibwez> hello
<dcosta> olá
<Rodrigo_BR> ae pessoal
<Rodrigo_BR> tem gente ai]
<Leonardo_> pessoal, minha namorada não sei por que diabos tentou apagar um usuário do computador dela, isso levou a um pequeno problema, não sei como desabilitou o root
<Leonardo_> tem como reabilitar o root e criar um usuário?
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-12
<Leonardo_> queriam apagar um usuário do meu computador e acabaram por desabilitar o root, alguém pode me ajudar?
<gabezao> sudo su -
<Leonardo_> sudo su não vai :S
<gabezao> qual a msg que dá Leonardo_ ?
<gabezao> vc não tem permissão sudo?
<Leonardo_> http://paste.liberandopremium.com/265
<Leonardo_> não mais rsrs
<Leonardo_> desativaram ou algo do gênero, :s
<gabezao> sabe editar o grub na tela inicial Leonardo_ ?
<Leonardo_> gabezao, não lembro, mas posso buscar... Por quê?
<gabezao> na tela inicia Leonardo_ , você aperta e para editar a linha do grub
<gabezao> e muda o init, para init=/bin/bash e de ro para rw
<Leonardo_> certo
<gabezao> assim ele vai cair direto em root
<gabezao> e vc faz o passwd root
<Leonardo_> gabezao, vou fazer aqui
<JavaNunes> eu cheguei com o meu sistema alienigena
<JavaNunes> seus fracos!
<JavaNunes> buceta
<JavaNunes> ubuntu pingolin
<illuminarch> Boa noite
<Leonardo_> illuminarch Boa noite ;)
<JavaNunes> boa noite nada
<illuminarch> JavaNunes ?
<illuminarch> Algum problema JavaNunes ?
<JavaNunes> Iluminati, pegue uma piramide e crave no seu olho
<kernel> kkkk
<illuminarch> Boa noite Ursinha :)
<kernel> ele é alienigena
<JavaNunes> o problema é que eu tenho um sistema alienigena com sistema de dobra de tempo e voces têm um sistema fraco
<kernel> ele nao tem outro papo
<kernel> só fala isso
<kernel> toda vez que entra
<kernel> kkkkk
<JavaNunes> fique quieto kernel
<kernel> vai pro teu Planeta Marte
<kernel> aiueeiahehue
<JavaNunes> nao sou de marte
<illuminarch> JavaNunes, meu nick signfica illuminismo + arch linux
<JavaNunes> minha tecnologia é de muito mais longe
<illuminarch> Boa noite licensed, Patricia, vitoravelino, vitorlobo, IdleObe, semeion, gabezao, Davys, Celsinho, Cesar_Agusto :)
<illuminarch> quanto tempo.
<gabezao> eae :D
<illuminarch> gabezao e as novas por aqui ?
<gabezao> nem sei
<gabezao> faz tempo q eu nao entro tb
<gabezao> hahaha
<illuminarch> hum tudo na mesma ?
<illuminarch> ahhh
<illuminarch> blzinha
<illuminarch> depois da uma olhada no meu site de uma melhorada e a equipe aumentou
<illuminarch> www.sempreupdate.com.br
<illuminarch> :)
<illuminarch> Bom...entrei mesmo soh pra ver algumas coisas
<illuminarch> e ja to de saida..
<illuminarch> flw
<JavaNunes> meu sistema nem usa firewall, ja dei acesso aqui varias vezes via ssh e nada me aconteceu , claro, é um sistema superior
<kayo> bla bla bla
<JavaNunes> kayo nome de maconheiro
<kayo> ex
<JavaNunes> sabia, vc tem jeito
<JavaNunes> eu quero tchuuuuuuuuu, eu quero tchaaaaaaaaaaa
<MarconM> Rudolf:
<MarconM> pode me dar uma ajuda
<Rudolf> se eu souber
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: e ae fio
<Leonardo_> MarconM, consegui resolver o problema ;)
<Fisico> Rudolf quantas vezes eu te falei q tenho q refazer minha monografia?
<MarconM> Leonardo_:  bacana
<Rudolf> já vamos para a terceira
<Leonardo_> mas agora estou com outra treta no computador da muié
<MarconM> 0.0
<Rudolf> MarconM: fale
<Fisico> Rudolf essa as q eu te contei
<Fisico> vamos para a 5
<Rudolf> é
<Fisico> depois de hj some mais uma
<Rudolf> um instante
<MarconM> Leonardo_: eu to com uma outra treta ja
<Leonardo_> MarconM, o que aconteceu?
<Rudolf> MarconM: o que tu precisa
<MarconM> Leonardo_: to montando um servidor de gateway para um amigo
<Rudolf> Fisico: de volta
<MarconM> Rudolf: um amigo meu tem um mercado
<MarconM> ele quer um servidor de gateway
<MarconM> compensa um servidor de gateway
<JavaNunes> um servidor de gatway kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk, terá varios gateways dentro dele rodando kkkkkkkkkk
<gabezao> no seu caso é servidor GAYteway Maninho
<gabezao> ops MarconM
<gabezao> :P
<Fisico> Rudolf sim, num aguento mais
<Rudolf> MarconM: é
<JavaNunes> servidor de gateway foi tudo
<Fisico> são as peripécias da fisica Rudolf
<Rudolf> MarconM: "servidor" gateway não é uma boa definição
<MarconM> UHEUHuHeUhuh
<Rudolf> MarconM: já que gateway não é um serviço propriamente dito
<JavaNunes> eu queria um servidor de firewall
<MarconM> Rudolf: sei
<MarconM> eu queria um servidor de cerveja agora
<MarconM> bem gelada
<Rudolf> MarconM: mas sim, talvez economicamente compense subir um linux roteando e "firewalizando" a rede
<MarconM> sei
<Rudolf> MarconM: digo talvez pensando no planejamento futuro?
<Rudolf> MarconM: e de como talvez seja a rede
<Rudolf> MarconM: vai rotear o que?
<JavaNunes> MarconM pq vc nao constroi um servidor de firewall
<JavaNunes> fico imaginando, como serah o windows 8 server kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> servidores rodando como tablets
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: piada pronta
<gabezao> MarconM,
<gabezao> instala o wine e coloca o isa server
<gabezao> fica bala
<Rudolf> gabezao: junto com o exchange né
<gabezao> MÁ CRARO!
<JavaNunes> um datacenter touch
<gabezao> até pacotar o cara
<gabezao> tão o seguro o fw dele que até bloqueou a porta do irc
<JavaNunes> oq vc chama de pacotar GAMBAZAO
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: DDoS provavelmente
<gabezao> aquilo que os caras fazem no mercado JavaNunes
<gabezao> pacotar as compras
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> gabezao: acordou troll hoje é
<JavaNunes> PACOTA pra mim as compras, poe no meu porta malas por favor
<JavaNunes> meu sistema eh infalivel, tenho pena de quem tenta algo.
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: para com esse papo
<gabezao> OHEAHOAEHOAEHOEHAOHEOA
<JavaNunes> deixo ate samba , ftp, vnc , ssh aberto e vou dormir
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: me conta, pq vc sempre vem com essa história?
<JavaNunes> vou ver idolos, eu vou cantar
<MarconM> Leonardo_:
<JavaNunes> Rudolf, pq os deuses merecem a atenção do universo, só por isso.
<JavaNunes> eu sou como Abel dos cavaleiros do zodiaco sabe
<gabezao> vai trabalhar na godaddy.com
<gabezao> eles tão precisando de uns deuses lá
<Leonardo_> fale MarconM
<JavaNunes> ora, que insolencia
<MarconM> gabezao: e ae \o
<JavaNunes> aquele que se protege por um firewall, antivirus e proxy admite o sistema fraco que tem, passarinho que come pedra...
<Rudolf> gabezao: nessas horas a porra do delet fica dormindo
<Rudolf> Ursinha: tá aí?
<MarconM> ai aia ia .... bem agora tem que escutar isso
<Rudolf> MarconM: e ae, o que decidi?
<Rudolf> MarconM: "ler"
<MarconM> Rudolf: pois é
<JavaNunes> Rudolf, acha mesmo que um operador pode contra os Deuses da Brasnet
<gabezao> OHAEHOAEHOEAOH
<JavaNunes> coitado
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: mudando de alho para bugalhos, aquele artigo sobre "auto defesa" no brasil é seu?
<JavaNunes> não, é do edvania
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: não sei quem é esse
<JavaNunes> nao conhece a edvania ahahahaha
<Rudolf> nops
 * Maninho bu enos di as
<Rudolf> MarconM: alooooo
<Maninho> deixe seu recado apos o bip...
<Rudolf> bip!
<Maninho> não resisti foi mal Rudolf :P
<Maninho> rsrs
 * MarconM atende o telefone " alô"
<Maninho> kkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Maninho: !?
<Maninho> rsrs
<MarconM> Rudolf: qual era a treta ae ..... ouvi falarem de cavaleiros do zodiaco
<MarconM> athenas e talz
<MarconM> ^
<gabezao> athenas gostosa
<MarconM> isso sim =)
<Rudolf> MarconM: o JavaNunes fumou o capeta e tá vomitando
<MarconM> auehauhea ... ta explicado
<Maninho> iii o java sempre na pior :~~
<Rudolf> Maninho: muito
<MarconM> ^^
<Maninho> java corre pra sua ilha
<Rudolf> Fisico: o xorg-server conseguiu uma proeza
<MarconM> Maninho: kde rodando que é uma beleza aqui
<Fisico> q proeza?
<MarconM> =)
<Fisico> Rudolf qual?
<Rudolf> Fisico: mandou o mouse e o teclado para a GPU optimus e o video para a intel
<Maninho> MarconM: =D good
<Rudolf> Fisico: tá quase funcionando o suporte a optimus
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas foi engraçado na hora que subiu a primeira vez
<Fisico> uia
<MarconM> Oia
<Fisico> mas o linus t. disse aquele dia q sim, q teria suporte, ou to viajando?
<Rudolf> Fisico: vai além do Linus
<Rudolf> Fisico: kernel+xorg+intel+nvidia
<Rudolf> Fisico: o Linus fica apenas no kernel
<Rudolf> Fisico: a dificuldade é que, não sei se vc leu o whitepaper
<Maninho> cara sei q não é lugar mas alguém tem um GALAXIE 500?
<Fisico> não Rudolf
<Fisico> qual a dificuldade/
<Rudolf> Fisico: a interface GPU optimus não é ligada ao monitor
<Fisico> ?
<Fisico> ixi
<Rudolf> Fisico: não é simplesmente detectar
<Rudolf> Fisico: o dispositivo
<Rudolf> Fisico: ou o driver reconher
<Rudolf> Fisico: vc chegou a aprender circuitos logicos? ou digitais?
<Fisico> Rudolf sim, quando estava aqui na usp
<Rudolf> Fisico: ok
<MarconM> lol
<Rudolf> Fisico: imagine que tem um circuito em paralelo com uma porta
<Maninho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Fisico> hum
<MarconM> java foi para update
<Rudolf> Fisico: numa aba tem a intel (ligada ao monitor)
<Maninho> java travou sempre trava
<Fisico> Rudolf hum
<Rudolf> Fisico: na outra a nvidia ligada a intel antes do monitor
<Rudolf> Fisico: se abrir o "rele" ele manda todo o processamento para a nvidia
<Fisico> nossa Rudolf
<Fisico> hum
<Rudolf> que devolve para a intel com o poder 3D dela
<Rudolf> Fisico: é isso que falta (resumidamente) no linux
<Rudolf> Fisico: suportar esse desvio
<Rudolf> "só isso"
<Fisico> Rudolf entendi
<Fisico> mas foi resolvido isso?
<Rudolf> Fisico: não
<Rudolf> como disse, o xorg-server só desviou o mouse e teclado
<Rudolf> falta o video
<Rudolf> heuehieuheiuhiue
<Rudolf> a nvidia tem que agir
<Rudolf> falta ela
<MarconM> Rudolf: ati no linux é boa
<MarconM> tem muito suporte ;/
<MarconM> ?
<Rudolf> MarconM: foi uma pergunta?
<MarconM> Rudolf: sim
<Rudolf> MarconM: até onde sei não
<Rudolf> MarconM: drives piores que o da nvidia
<Rudolf> MarconM: mas não sei como está atualmente
<Fisico> mas é só com optimus, nao Rudolf?
<MarconM> hnm
<Rudolf> MarconM: eu sempre prefiro nvidia
<MarconM> ouvi dizer q o linus esta trabalhando ocm a nvidia
<Rudolf> Fisico: sim, por isso te disse não compre tecnologia optimus
<MarconM> para melhor os drivers
<Rudolf> MarconM: é
<Rudolf> MarconM: parece que a nvidia se coçou
<MarconM> legal
<MarconM> Rudolf: agora q a valve vai produzir jogos para linux
<Rudolf> MarconM: é então
<MarconM> a nvidia teve que acordar neh
<MarconM> a blizzard ja nao sei
<MarconM> eu gostaria de testar o left 4 daed para linux
<Rudolf> MarconM: aparentemente o windows 8 tá desagradando as softhouses
<MarconM> Rudolf: sim
<MarconM> eu vi a entrevista
<Rudolf> eu tentei usar ele aqui na vmware
<Rudolf> mas não rolou não
<MarconM> Rudolf: somos 2
<MarconM> eu instalei ele na maquina
<MarconM> muito pesado
<MarconM> muita frescura
<Rudolf> sim
<MarconM> para chegar a um programa
<MarconM> da pau no video
<MarconM> sem compatibilidade
<Fisico> entendi Rudolf
<Fisico> :)
<JavaNunes> Marcos, vc ta gastando demais a tela , ai
<Fisico> mas espero q esse problema seja resolvido
<JavaNunes> claro que da pau no vídeo, vc só assiste XVIDEOS
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: não ofenda usuários
<JavaNunes> assiste xvideos e nao quer ver pau, fresco
<xGrind> windows 8 = catrastrofe
<Rudolf> gabezao: "não é a mamãe"
<xGrind> 2013 = ano do linux
<gabezao> 1
<gabezao> 2
<gabezao> 3
<gabezao> foi
<JavaNunes> O pior é que o pessoal de desktop linux adora imitar windows, daqui a pouco teremos kde, gnome, mate, wmaker para tablets
<MarconM> JavaNunes: se eu fosse voce ficaria bem quetim
<MarconM> sem onfesa rapaz
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: já tem
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: vide maemo, meego
<Rudolf> MarconM: nem imagino
<Rudolf> MarconM: "esse maluco" tem problemas sérios
<Rudolf> MarconM: tipo T.O.C.
<MarconM> Rudolf: para min é mais T.P.M
<JavaNunes> coisa tosca, ficar procurando coisas com o dedo na tela.
<MarconM> Rudolf: nem de atenção ... rsrs
<MarconM> Rudolf: to configurando o openbsd aqui
<Rudolf> MarconM: vai ser o gateway?
<Rudolf> MarconM: que massa
<MarconM> Rudolf: sim
<MarconM> finalmente vou usar ele para o serviço dele
<MarconM> aeuaheuheuahaea
<Rudolf> MarconM: a ultima vez que usei openbsd foi para fazer ele de IDS (bridge+snort)
<xGrind> ja tem gnome pra tablet = gnome 3
<xGrind> kde tb
<gabezao> Rudolf,
<gabezao> você tem regras do snort pronta?
<Rudolf> gabezao: pegava do site deles
<Rudolf> gabezao: e depois fui adequando
<gabezao> usei uma vez só snort
<Rudolf> gabezao: mas tenho mais não
<Rudolf> gabezao: faz uns 3 anos isso
<Rudolf> gabezao: muuuuuuuuuuito falso positivo
<Rudolf> gabezao: começou bloquear até googl
<Rudolf> google
<gabezao> vixi
<Rudolf> gabezao: rede de alunos
<Rudolf> gabezao: muito "eco"
<MarconM> uehauhuaa
<MarconM> <Rudolf> gabezao: começou bloquear até googl
<MarconM> tenso
<Rudolf> MarconM: é, aprendizado
<Rudolf> MarconM: e vc tem que ficar tirando uma caralhada de plugin
<Rudolf> MarconM: primeira vez em produção
<MarconM> ja usei snort tambem
<Rudolf> MarconM: infelizmente não deu para fazer direito já que a máquina começou a pedir arrego
<Rudolf> MarconM: K6-II
<MarconM> nossa
<gabezao> nossa
<gabezao> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> k6 auehauhaa
<Rudolf> MarconM: precisa de bastante proc e ram
<Rudolf> gabezao: faculdade federal
<MarconM> imagino
<Rudolf> gabezao: imagine as prioridades
<MarconM> Rudolf: mas no mercado sao 9 maquinas
<gabezao> k6II é mt ruim
<gabezao> nem pra ser um KT
<gabezao> atlhonxp
<MarconM> sim
<gabezao> K7
<MarconM> gabezao: xp nao po
<MarconM> 0.0
<Rudolf> gabezao: só gastaram uma grana preta para renovar o cluster de calculos
<gabezao> MarconM, qual era bom então k7?
<Rudolf> gabezao: 32.000*4
<Rudolf> gabezao: 93G de RAM cada maquina
<gabezao> foi-se
<gabezao> againt
<MarconM> Rudolf: to querendo comprar um water cooler
<gabezao> *again
<Rudolf> MarconM: eu queria algo para meu notebook
<MarconM> Rudolf: 2
<Rudolf> MarconM: essa zica é de aluminio e frita facil
<MarconM> to querendo comprar aqueles cooler para note
<Rudolf> MarconM: tem link?
<MarconM> fica embaixo e tlz
<MarconM> Rudolf: do water cooler
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> entao ... nao sei se vale a pena comprar
<MarconM> para o note
<Rudolf> MarconM: não, achei que vc conhecia algo para notebook
<Rudolf> MarconM: essas mesinhas estou na segunda
<gabezao> water cooler
<Rudolf> gabezao: deve estar xingando o provedor?
<gabezao> fede a aquario
<Rudolf> MarconM: não é muito bom não
<gabezao> sim, pq no MAC dele é tudo perfeito Rudolf
<Rudolf> MarconM: dura pouco tempo
<Rudolf> gabezao: huehieuheiuehiuehiueh
<MarconM> Rudolf: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp7ZkSXcauE&feature=fvwrel
<gabezao> cansei de gastar link do meu rotorrent Rudolf
<gabezao> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> MarconM: preciso para note
<gabezao> *rutorrent
<MarconM> Rudolf: sim
<MarconM> Rudolf: eu tambem quero
<MarconM> eu tenho um notebook dell
<MarconM> MT muito calor
<MarconM> affs
<Rudolf> MarconM: eu vi um que parecia um aspirador de pó
<MarconM> cuiaba
<MarconM> vixi
<Rudolf> MarconM: ficava acoplado a entrada de ar
<MarconM> massa
<Rudolf> MarconM: coisa chique
<gabezao> é silencioso isso MarconM ?
<Rudolf> MarconM: mas não achei o link
<MarconM> Rudolf: fazer um a nitrogenio
<Rudolf> MarconM: era gringo
<MarconM> rsrsr
<Rudolf> MarconM: mas ia importar
<MarconM> hunm
<gabezao> os[Linux 2.6.32-5-686 i686] distro[Debian 6.0.5] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 34.4% free] disk[Total: 404.2GB, 16.3% free] video[nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<MarconM> Rudolf: entao aqui na cidade tem um para vender
<gabezao> esse meu pc ta completando ja uns 6 anos
<MarconM> mas nao cheguei la para ver ele
<MarconM> vou dar uma olhada nele amanha
<MarconM> Rudolf: olha isso http://br.thermaltake.com/Product.aspx?C=1038&ID=1348
<Rudolf> Linux asgard 3.5.3-gentoo-asgard #3 SMP PREEMPT Sun Sep 9 10:47:14 BRT 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Rudolf> gabezao: qual script é esse aí?
<gabezao> http://bobagento.com/estudante-pode-ser-condenado-por-homicidio-culposo-por-sufocar-namorada-durante-sexo-oral/
<d13g0> show my pc
<d13g0> =p
<Rudolf> gabezao: aff
<gabezao> sysinfo.pl Rudolf
<Rudolf> d13g0: tééééé
<Rudolf> gabezao: irssi?
<gabezao> xchat mesmo Rudolf
<gabezao> no apt-get tem
<gabezao> peguei lá
<Rudolf> gabezao: no apt-get here
<JavaNunes> pare de ficar jogando o dmesg dos outros ai
<gabezao> JavaNunes, eae, ta com problemas na conexão ae? OHEAHOE
<d13g0> ixi
<d13g0> o gabezao
<d13g0> ta metendo
<d13g0> dd0s
<d13g0> no JavaNunes
<JavaNunes> gabezao, cara de santa, mas nao tem nada nao, vai pro banheiro, pra gente se beijar, bem la no escurinho pra ninguem desconfiar
<gabezao> d13g0, no caso, sem um D.
<d13g0> 0o
<gabezao> dos mesmo :p
<gabezao> OEAHHOEA
<JavaNunes> pra que vc quer saber da minha conexao, ela eh algo que vc nunca podera entender
<MarconM> rsrs
<MarconM> sim sim claro ... net discada ninguem intende mais
<MarconM> 56k old
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuhieue
<d13g0> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<d13g0> oldschool
<d13g0> ;~)
<MarconM> UeHuhuHuhuh
<Rudolf> eu tenho um roteador para discada
<Rudolf> da intel
<Rudolf> 4 portas lan
<MarconM> Rudolf: vende para ele
<Rudolf> bicho power
<MarconM> deve ta foda ... ter que parar para alguma da familia conectar no quarto
<MarconM> desconecta ae ...
<MarconM> auehauehuhuahaaa
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: passa o acesso da sua maquina para o gabezao
<MarconM> auehaeuehuehaue
<MarconM> gabezao: ajuda o moço
<JavaNunes> quer mesmo
<Rudolf> teamviewer
<MarconM> mas tira o wallpaper
<d13g0> quando conecta
<Rudolf> MarconM: odeio essas coisas de suporte remoto
<d13g0> automaticamente fica preto
<MarconM> Rudolf: cara infelismente eu tenho que fazer isso
<Rudolf> MarconM: eu também
<JavaNunes> vai no banheiro, pra gente se amar, bem la no escurinho pra ninguem desconfiar
<Rudolf> MarconM: dae tem, teamviewer, logmein, skype
<MarconM> sim /o\
<Rudolf> MarconM: as porra dos usuários não conseguem nem reportar um erro corratemente
<MarconM> cliente com net via radio no meio do nada
<Rudolf> MarconM: e olha que eu SÓ trabalho com firewall appliance
<MarconM> noss
<MarconM> eu dou assistencia de relogio de ponto
<MarconM> tanto no programa quando do rel.
<Rudolf> MarconM: tu disseste
<MarconM> quento*
<MarconM> quanto*
<gabezao> eu pedi a conta
<gabezao> e to de PJ
<MarconM> rsr
<Rudolf> gabezao: personal jabá
<MarconM> complicado
<d13g0> ;~
<MarconM> Rudolf: rapaz .... foda qunado o cliente fica mechendo no programa
<MarconM> ele nao sabe ... nao pergunta e meche
<Rudolf> MarconM: normal
<MarconM> dae tu chega la e pergunta " o que houve "
<Rudolf> MarconM: quer economizar
<Rudolf> MarconM: "parou do nada"
<MarconM> ela diz ....... nao sei ... ontem tava normal hj eu liguei e tava assim
<gabezao> "sumiu"
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> hj msm ... fui ver batida de funcionario nao aparecia no almoço
<gabezao> "meu pau na sua bunda, entrou do nada"
<MarconM> de todos
<MarconM> e de alguns nao aparecia nada
<MarconM> fui ver
<MarconM> ela excluiu os funcionarios
<MarconM> ou colocou o pis errado
<MarconM> e alterou a carga horaria
<MarconM> ¬¬
<d13g0> aquela Ursinha
<d13g0> entra aqui mais nao?
<MarconM> Rudolf: deu vontade de fazer isso http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-6dBXi-hzxk8/TiC5i7YNBpI/AAAAAAAABm0/IhZo1j2__-M/s1600/HomerStranglesBart1.gif
<MarconM> auehauheauhae
<Rudolf> MarconM: pior
<MarconM> Rudolf: é complicado
<Rudolf> MarconM: geralmente o bart ganha mais $$$ que o homer
<MarconM> auehauehuhaeuaha
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> Rudolf: foda quando tem que trocar cabo
<MarconM> equipamento é cheio das moagem
<MarconM> se abrir queima um chip
<MarconM> dae tem que trocar
<MarconM> tem uns macetes para nao queimar de novo
<JavaNunes> voces todos aqui sao pessoas bobas
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: valew gênio
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: por iluminar nossos caminhos
<MarconM> Rudolf: ja usou openbox ?
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: mas cuidado com as ofensas
<Rudolf> MarconM: não
<xGrind> MarconM: ta com ubuntu 12.10 ?
<MarconM> linuxmint kde xGrind
<xGrind> hm
<xGrind> MarconM: kde? vc q é um xiita e usa xmonad usando kde? kk
<MarconM> xGrind:
<MarconM> xmonad ta em outra maquina
<Rudolf> MarconM: usa fluxbox
<JavaNunes> quem é a mona
<JavaNunes> openbox, fluxbox, tudo que nao é kde, gnome e mate é perca de tempo
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: "perda"
<Cristiano_Said> Boa noite
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: noite
<JavaNunes> eu digito como eu quero
<Cristiano_Said> preciso de um help com meu squid
<Cristiano_Said> se puderem ver http://pastebin.com/xj6bMGyg
<Cristiano_Said> so sai lixo, nao aparece nada que eu acessei
<MarconM> Rudolf: fluxbox é bacana
<JavaNunes> bacana , nao, exotico
<MarconM> pensei q eu estava falando com o Rudolf
<JavaNunes> bacana é o Aqua
<MarconM> Rudolf: tem umas moscas no canal
 * MarconM mimimimimim detected
<JavaNunes> pensou mesmo, vc está digitando, tsk , tsk...
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: discordo
<Rudolf> MarconM: /ignore
<Cristiano_Said> me conte entao
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: o que?
<MarconM> Rudolf: verdade tinha esquecido disso
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: se passou pelo squid mesmo, tá ali
<MarconM> santo comando esse /ignore
<Cristiano_Said> sua discordancia
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsrs
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: só preste atenção nos horarios
<JavaNunes> Cristiano chupeteiro
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: consegue ver em tempo real
<Cristiano_Said> sim
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: e não aparece em tempo real o que vc acessa?
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: aparece outros sites?
<Cristiano_Said> nao somente isso ai.
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: se sim. pode benzer a maquina
<Cristiano_Said> nada de outros sites, somente isso
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: criou um wormhole
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<Cristiano_Said> minhoca?
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: porra ... ta bom entao
 * MarconM ja volta
<Cristiano_Said> desculpe minha ignorancia, sou novinho em liunux
<JavaNunes> Cristiano ao meu ver não é um nome másculo
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: wormhole é um termo cietífico para salto espaço-temporal
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsr
<Cristiano_Said> Claro!!
<Cristiano_Said> claro
<Cristiano_Said> burado de minhoca
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: conhece o sarg?
<Cristiano_Said> sei
<Fisico> Rudolf abraços
<Cristiano_Said> sim
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: http://sarg.sourceforge.net/sarg.php
<Fisico> vou sair q amanha tenho aula lá em sertãozinho no curso q eu te disse..
<Fisico> acordar as 5h
<Fisico> ;/
<Rudolf> Fisico: bom descanso
<Fisico> abraços
<Rudolf> Fisico: e deus nos ajude
<Cristiano_Said> irei dar uma olhada nos relatorio e ja volto
<Fisico> para vc tb Rudolf
<Fisico> sim!
<Fisico> hehe
<Fisico> abração
<Fisico> :)
<Rudolf> sono
<Cristiano_Said> mas pq voce falou sobre o buraco de minhoca (wormhole)?
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: zueira
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: da uma olhada no sarg
<Cristiano_Said> ok
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: vai te ajudar a ver melhor os gráficos
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: vc conhece o JavaNunes
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: mal lhe pergunte
<Cristiano_Said> nao tive ainda o prazer!! espero que seje mulher
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuheiheiu
<Cristiano_Said> é minha primeira semana no canal
<Rudolf> 00:29 < JavaNunes> Cristiano chupeteiro
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsrsr
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: acho que essa foi o "bem vindo" dele
<Rudolf> guardar esse log e mandar para os "mestres do universo"
<JavaNunes> o que tem demais em ser um vendedor de chupetas
<Cristiano_Said> tb acho!
<Rudolf> he!
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: comporte-se
<JavaNunes>  vou sair, chega de tanta opressão
<Rudolf> deus existe
<Rudolf> estudar
<jordy> Olá pessoal!
<jordy> pessoal ?
<jordy> Alguém ai ? kk
<Celso> bom dia
<MarconM> bom dia
<Geowany> fala MarconM
<MarconM> Geowany: e ae
<MarconM> Geowany: vou montar um gateway
<MarconM> "sevidor" de gateway
<Geowany> MarconM: ubuntu server?
<MarconM> Geowany: sim ou openbsd
<Rudolf> MarconM: dia
<MarconM> Rudolf: dia
<MarconM> cade seu amigo java Rudolf aueahueah
<Rudolf> MarconM: ele só aparece a noite
<Rudolf> MarconM: o cara é surtado
<Rudolf> MarconM: e esse querido canal tá em falta de OP
<Rudolf> Ursinha: onde me candidato para ser OP
<MarconM> sim
<Rudolf> heuehiuehieuheiueh
<Rudolf> MarconM: já mandava um "sussega ou rua" pro cara
<MarconM> Rudolf: ta com falta de op faz tempo
<MarconM> deveria ter uns 3 op aqui
<Rudolf> MarconM: sim
<MarconM> eu teria banido na primeira
<Rudolf> MarconM: 1 por horario
<Rudolf> MarconM: a Ursinha é, mas apesar de estar aqui ontem, "não estava".
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> eu chamei ela
<MarconM> mas nada
<Rudolf> idem
<MarconM> Rudolf: eu nao sei como nao baniram ele ainda
<Rudolf> MarconM: pq ninguém ve
<Rudolf> MarconM: só por isso
<Rudolf> MarconM: se só eu falar
<Rudolf> MarconM: já me conhecem e sabem que sou chato
<Rudolf> MarconM: te convido a logar o que o cara fala e mandar para a Ursinha e para o tiagoscd
<MarconM> Rudolf: sim
<MarconM> é tudo salvo os logs
<Rudolf> então
<Rudolf> faça isso
<Rudolf> o cara chamando o outro de chupeteiro foi foda
<MarconM> estou chamando ela no skype ... google +
<Rudolf> isso sem contar que ele NUNCA fala nada que acrescente ao canal
<Rudolf> MarconM: mail
<MarconM> irc icq
<MarconM> aueahuehauah
<MarconM> Rudolf: para o gateway server tenho que configura um dhcp tambe neh ?
<tiagoscd> MarconM: como era o nick do indivíduo?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: JavaNunes
<MarconM> JavaNunes
<Rudolf> sei de cor
<MarconM> quando pesquisa ele na net
<tiagoscd> quando foi o incidente? ontem ou hoje?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: ontem
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: sempre que ele aparece na verdade
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: o cara é mala
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: um coitado entrou no canal, primeira vez aqui, ele chama o cara de chupeteiro
<tiagoscd> o problema é que o nick não é registrado
<tiagoscd> aí fica mais difícil banir
<tiagoscd> estou vendo os logs aqui
<MarconM> uhnm
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: amem
<MarconM> tiagoscd: tem que colocar mais op no canal
<MarconM> ou voice ... apensar q voice acho q nao bani neh :?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: "ops" em treinamento
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: realmente... estudando a situação aqui no IRC, assim que tiver mais por dentro vamos indicar um ou mais operadores
<MarconM> tiagoscd: seria bom .... no periodo da noite que geramente entra os engraçadinhos
<MarconM> e nunca tem op online
<tiagoscd> beleza
<vitorlobo> MarconM, toda sociedade tem uma escória rs
<vitorlobo> tem pra onde correr n
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: de antemão me candidato
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: heheheheh
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: pode deixar :-)
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, dá pra banir o nick mesmo
<Ursinha> se começar ficar pior, a gente ve o que consegue
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: eu silenciei o nick
<tiagoscd> acho que é melhor do que banir
<Ursinha> po gente, eu tava podre :/ foi mal
<tiagoscd> afinal muitas vezes o cara tá silenciado e nem percebe
<tiagoscd> banir o cara só muda o nick e entra
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: :)
<tiagoscd> bora pra Latinoware Ursinha?
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, funciona silenciar quando o cara não está?
<Ursinha> digo, se ele volta continua silenciado?
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, eu queria muito ir, mas não tenho dinheiro :/
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: bom, eu habilitei, vamos fazer um teste
<tiagoscd> :P
<Ursinha> hauahauh
<Ursinha> beleza :)
<Ursinha> LOL
<Ursinha> acho que funcionou
<Ursinha> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<Ursinha> massa :)
<Ursinha> acho que ele não conseguiu voltar
<Ursinha> :x
<tiagoscd> funcionou tão bem que nem deixou eu trocar de nick depois que detectou o tal do JavaNunes
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, beleza :) eu usei o mute esses dias ao inves de banir
<Ursinha> bom saber que funciona :D
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: sim, recurso mais divertido :D
<Rudolf> valew
<Rudolf> MarconM: Ursinha e tiagoscd brincando de deus
<Ursinha> Rudolf, eu queria muito não precisar, viu?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, mais complicado q isso...só  briga de casal
<vitorlobo> rs
<Rudolf> Ursinha: dois
<Rudolf> Ursinha: mas tem gente que é mala
<Rudolf> Ursinha: eu era
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: eu sou ateu :P
<tiagoscd> opa
<Rudolf> Ursinha: muito mala
<Rudolf> Ursinha: muitos k-lines do UDK
<tiagoscd> Rudolf sou ateu, por isso não brinco de deus
<tiagoscd> uehaueha
<vitorlobo> Rudolf,  http://painel.ubis.com.br/clientes/trombeta/imagens/conteudo/foto_2_106028_8708.jpg
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, se vc ja leu, faz um resumo por favor
<Ursinha> Rudolf, é complicado isso, precisa ter cuidado com as pessoas que entram pq pode ser a diferença entre uma pessoa adorar o ubuntu ou odia-lo
<vitorlobo> to precisando entender
<vitorlobo> auhahauauhauhahuaa
<Ursinha> quer dizer, precisa tratar bem sempre, mas
<Sorentto> Dia povo
<Sorentto> :D
<Ursinha> bom dia :D
<Sorentto> quase hora do almoço... ai sim :D
<vitorlobo> Sorentto, meu ultimo almoço em 2 meses
<vitorlobo> :(
<Sorentto> Vish o.0
<tiagoscd> dia :D
<Sorentto> ai.. alguem aqui usa CentOS
<Sorentto> ?
<vitorlobo> Sorentto, geralmente o pessoal de rede q usa ele
<vitorlobo> Sorentto, se bem q o debian servidor ja ultrapassou o centos
<vitorlobo> acho dificil vc encontrar um usuario de centos
<Sorentto> é que o canal do centos tá paradin paradin... kkkkk o povo se assusta com rpm.. hushauhsuhsa
<Sorentto> ninguem aqui tem ideia se tem erro ou o porque no wmware9 dá pipoco ao tentar isntalar o linux(no meu caso centos) em scsi
<vitorlobo> Sorentto, axo q nem tanto...tem tanto usuario de suse
<vitorlobo> rs
<Sorentto> :D
<Sorentto> por falar nisso será que alguem instalou suse numa vm (vw9) e teve alguem problema parecido???
<Sorentto> bom eu resolvi usando ide, mas gostaria de saber se isso é erro??? se é braço curto meu ou se tem algum motivo
<vitorlobo> Sorentto,  tenta com outra distro pra ver se da pepino
<Sorentto> nem fala em pepino que já dá uma "gastura"
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkk
<Sorentto> mas vou tentar sim
<Sorentto> :D
<Rudolf> Sorentto: já vi isso
<Rudolf> Sorentto: instalar em scsi
<Rudolf> Sorentto: não vai rolar
<Rudolf> Sorentto: pq não sobe o modulo na instalação
<Rudolf> Sorentto: precisa mudar para IDE
<Rudolf> Sorentto: vi isso no CO 4.8 4.9 5.6 se não me engano
<Rudolf> Sorentto: não tentei na 6.X
<Sorentto> hum
<Sorentto> então
<Sorentto> eu to com o 6.3
<tiagoscd> Pessoal, bora lá ajudar na vaquinha do Ubuntu-BR-SC :-)
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/arrecadacao-fundos-participacao-latinoware-2012.html
<Ricardo__> Sorentto, é mto dificil configurar o centos?
<Ricardo__> pacotes e tal.. pra usar ele pra desktop
<Sorentto> não
<Sorentto> é questão de pratica
<Sorentto> eu ficava direto tentando dar um apt
<Sorentto> shauhsuahsua
<Sorentto> mas para usar de desktop não recomendo...
<Sorentto> eu sei que o povo vai cair matando, mas desktop hoje recomendo o mint e o ubuntu. o Suse ou o fedora para quem já tem afinidade com sistema e quer experiementar outras distros
<Rudolf> Sorentto: tentou colocar em ide?
<Rudolf> almoçar
<Sorentto> a sim
<Sorentto> ja zerou em ide
<Sorentto> por falar nisso deixa eu ver se ja terminou
<Sorentto> hsuahusa
<Sorentto> até
<Sorentto> :D
<Ricardo__> gostei do suporte dele
<Ricardo__> de 7 anos
<Ricardo__> instalar uma vez e um abraço.. nunca mais... gnome 2 forever alone
<Ricardo__> e cagar e andar pra novidades
<MarconM> voltei
<MarconM> bom dia
<jonatasnona> pessoal como faço para instalar pacotes 32bits em uma máquina 64bits?
<Ursinha> jonatasnona, opa
<jonatasnona> Ursinha, ea blz?
<Ursinha> beleza :)
<Ursinha> jonatasnona, então, depende do que vc quer instalar.. a primeira resposta que eu te daria é: não dá
<Ursinha> pq são arquiteturas diferentes
<Ursinha> jonatasnona, o ubuntu tem o lance de multi-arch, que ajuda com essas coisas
<MarconM> jonatasnona: por dar um apt-get install --force-architecture
<Ursinha> MarconM, não ow
<MarconM> nao
<Ursinha> pra que?  não vai funcionar
 * MarconM nao sabe
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> não é isso
<Ursinha> dá pra vc forçar
 * MarconM entrou de gaiato na conversa
<Ursinha> mas geralmente não adianta nada forçar
 * MarconM vai comer
 * MarconM ja volta lol
<Ursinha> lol
<jonatasnona> Ursinha, entendo
<Ursinha> jonatasnona, que pacote vc quer instalar?
<MarconM> vou ir antes q Ursinha me bata
<Ursinha> at
<MarconM> ^
<MarconM> ^^
<Ursinha> até parece :)
<jonatasnona> Ursinha, era o web-tools da nokia
<Ursinha> jonatasnona, nem tem pra 64 bits?
<jonatasnona> Ursinha, vi que tinhas um pacote chamado ia32-libs
<jonatasnona> Ursinha, tem não
<Ursinha> vou ler e te falo, só um momento
<jonatasnona> Ursinha, blz
<Ursinha> jonatasnona, olha só: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<xGrind> Ursinha: eae
<xGrind> sistema 64bits, não emulam 32bits?
<Ursinha> xGrind, opa
<jonatasnona> Ursinha, vlw pela dica
<Ursinha> jonatasnona, pelo que eu li naquela pagina, o ia32-libs é um pacote de bibliotecas 32 bits pro sistema de 64 bits usar
<Ursinha> jonatasnona, beleza... se funcionar qq coisa depois me fala
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> xGrind, como assim?
<Geowany> MarconM: esse tal JavaNunes eu sei quem é
<Geowany> é um mala que paga pau pra mac né
<xGrind> usando x86_64
<Geowany> fala xGrind  =*****
<Geowany> e sempre chega aqui com ofensas gratuitas
<Geowany> jonatasnona: eu to rodando apps 32 bits no meu kubuntu 64 bits
<xGrind> nao sei pra q pagar pau por usar mac. ficar gastando dinheiro, enquanto pode-se usar um gratuito. bobeira
<xGrind> rodar 32bit no 64bits da. 64bits no 32bits não. por isso achei estranho a Ursinha falar q nao dá o.O
<Ursinha> xGrind, pera, dá pra instalar uma distro 32 bits num computador 64 bits
<Ursinha> mas uma vez que a distribuição é de uma arquitetura, fica incompativel
<xGrind> <Geowany> jonatasnona: eu to rodando apps 32 bits no meu kubuntu 64 bits
<Ursinha> senão Não teriam tido esse trabalho todo pra inventar esse multiarch :)
<Ursinha> d
<Ursinha> d
<Ursinha> eita
<xGrind> Para manter a compatibilidade com programas de 32 bits, que são os mais usados atualmente,foi criada a extensão "x86-64" fazendo com que os processadores de 64 bits normalmente simulam o processamento de 32 bits a menos que estejam rodando programas especificamente construídos para funcionar em 64 bits.
<Ursinha> dá pra rodar, mas tem que usar o multiarch
<xGrind> li uma vez, q o sistema fica "mais pesado", qndo simula um 32bits no 64bits.
<Ursinha> nem sempre vai funcionar também
<Ursinha> por isso que eu falei pro jonatasnona que a primeira resposta rapida seria "não funciona"
<Ursinha> pq se eu falar que funciona sempre, é mentira
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> pode funcionar :P
<xGrind> hm
<Ursinha> xGrind, provavelmente fica mais pesado pq ele tem que fazer algum recálculo pra rodar..
<xGrind> uhum.
<Ursinha> essa explicação de como funciona parece legal: http://www.markusbe.com/2009/09/about-running-32-bit-programs-on-64-bit-ubuntu-and-shared-libraries/
<Ricardo__> eu uso 64 mas na real nem precisaria
<Ricardo__> era pra serr 32 mesmo... so tenho 3g de ram
<Ricardo__> como nao uso programas pesados é frescura eu usar 64
<Ricardo__> mas azar ehehe
<Ursinha> hahah oops
<Ursinha> nossa, abri o libreoffice aqui e tá rápido
<Ursinha> caramba
<xGrind> qual versao?
<Ursinha> eu to no quantal, deixa ver
<Maneta> alguem sabe em que pé esta a versao do backend html5 do libreoffice?
<Ursinha> 3.6.1~rc2-1ubuntu3
<H3ruS> Ursinha:
 * H3ruS é MarconM 
<Ursinha> to vendo :P
<Ursinha> * H3ruS (~marconm@unaffiliated/marconm) has joined #ubuntu-br
<H3ruS> rsr
<H3ruS> Ursinha: vao pensar a respeito do que falamos Ursinha
<H3ruS> Ursinha:
<Ursinha> oi
<Cristiano_Said> Boa tarde!!!!
<Cristiano_Said> xispitiro cade voce bela adormecida!
<Ursinha> boa tarrrrde
<Cristiano_Said> boa Ursinha
<H3ruS> Cristiano_Said: boa tarde
<Cristiano_Said> boa tarde
<Cristiano_Said> Boa tarde H3ruS
<H3ruS> =)
<Cristiano_Said> Ai turma o xispirito esta me aqjudando com iptables aqui, mas anda meio ocupado peciso de ajuda, alguem se habilita?
<H3ruS> Geowany:
<H3ruS> \o
<H3ruS> Cristiano_Said: se eu soubesse iptables
<H3ruS> até q dava
<H3ruS> aurhsuhauheauahuaha
<Cristiano_Said> é triste!! mas tenho certeza que ai é ferra, mas esta com vergonha de se habilitrar iriei esperar
<Cristiano_Said> MarcnM, me ajuda ai!!!
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: o que vc tá querendo fazer fio?
<Cristiano_Said> papai, necessito de ajuda com iptables
<Cristiano_Said> tenho apache,
<Cristiano_Said> e quando redireciona para o squid o apache para de funcionar
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: apache e squid na mesma máquina?
<Cristiano_Said> isso
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: é lógico que "para de funcionar"
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: tudo que vem na 80 (para o Apache) vai para a 3128 (squid)
<Cristiano_Said> isso estou sabendo
<Cristiano_Said> mas nao entendo quase nada de iptables ou de linux, peguei esse servidor funcionando e queria implementar o squid, o outro rapaz que trabalha aqui e mexi nele foi embora
<Cristiano_Said> mexia
<Cristiano_Said> ai ficou comigo
<Cristiano_Said> é um hotspot
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: qual a regra de redirecionamento?
<Cristiano_Said> irei lhe mandar meu firewall.conf para voce olhar. pode ser?
<Cristiano_Said> script firewall.conf http://pastebin.com/5t9GepBf
<Cristiano_Said> esse é o script original que eu peguei funcionando sem o squid
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: só para saber
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: o proxy é transparente ou autenticado?
<Cristiano_Said> o squid eu quero colocar aqui
<Cristiano_Said> trabsparente
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: e em qual porta?
<Rudolf> ah
<Cristiano_Said> 3128
<Rudolf> e cade e regra de redirecionamento?
<Cristiano_Said> irei mandar
<Cristiano_Said> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<Cristiano_Said> mas o apache tem que aceitar acesso externo.
<Cristiano_Said> como esta esse firewall isso funciona
<Cristiano_Said> tem um script aqui que é executado de fora.
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: eth1 é a placa de dentro?
<Cristiano_Said> eth0=intenert
<Cristiano_Said> eth1 ip para os clientes sem fio
<Cristiano_Said> eth1 manda a faixa de 10.172.13.x para todos os clientes
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: seu apache é acessado pela eht0?
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> eth0
<Rudolf> de fora
<Rudolf> mas na placa de fora não tem redirect
<Cristiano_Said> irei explicar
<Cristiano_Said> se voce pega minha rede sem fio, e tenta acessar a internet o meu servidor te recireciona direto para esse site login1.altecnologic.com.br
<Cristiano_Said> depois que voce coloca os seus dados o site executa um script aqui em meu servbidor chamado libera.sh
<Cristiano_Said> esse script libera.sh libera seu ip para acessar a internet
<Cristiano_Said> se voce nao colcoar os seus dados nunca ira nagevar
<Cristiano_Said> deu para entender +-?
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: deu, mas esse site login1.altecnologic.com.br é na mesma máquina do squid
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: se sim, vc tem duas alternativas
<Cristiano_Said> olha o script libera.sh que esta em /var/www/cgi-bin/autoriza.sh http://pastebin.com/7kPbETE0
<Cristiano_Said> nao
<Cristiano_Said> é de fora
<Cristiano_Said> esta num servidor hospeda na UOL
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: ah
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: 1) coloca ele na whitelist do squid
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: 2) crie uma regra acima do redirecionamento dando passagem direta por ele pelo iptables
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: assim ele nem passa pelo proxy para autenticar
<Cristiano_Said> meu squid.conf http://pastebin.com/1zPi0S8W
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: pode começar pelo 2, deve dar certo sem a necessidade de colocar na whitelist
<Cristiano_Said> Rudolf, pode me dar masticadinho por favor nao sei como fazer.
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: sem tempo
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: to no trampo, da umas lidas, se não der vou destravando
<Cristiano_Said> é isso? -A INPUT -s 10.172.13.0/32 -p tcp --dport 3128 -j ACCEPT
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: isso vc tá abrindo a 3128
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: primeiro vc precisa saber o ip do site
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: epois -s 10.172.13.0/32 -d login1.altecnologic.com.br -j ACCEPT
<Cristiano_Said> ok, mas mesmo assim ele ira usar o squid?
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: para acessar o site de autenticação? NÃO
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: para o resto? SIM
<Cristiano_Said> ahh ok irei testar se nao der certo que horas posso lhe atrabalhar?
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: depois das 23h
<Cristiano_Said> ok
<jonatasnona> Ursinha, consegui fazer funfar
<jonatasnona> Ursinha, tive que instalar o ia32-libs depois disso tive que correr atrás de todas as dependências e colocas os .so na pasta /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<jonatasnona> Ursinha, dependências do pacote que eu queria instalar
<Ursinha> jonatasnona, entendi
<Ursinha> que massa que funcionou
<MarconM> voltei
<LuiX> pessoal, vc's sabem de alguma ferramenta para recuperar dados de uma particao ntfs?
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<Cristiano_Said> <Rudolf> a regra "-s 10.172.13.0/32 -d login1.altecnologic.com.br -j ACCEPT" é prerouting?
<Sorentto> LuiX testdisk
<Sorentto> tem tb foremost e scalpel mas só li a respeito
<LuiX> vc testou ou tem referencias desse testdisk, Sorentto?
<Sorentto> testei numa partição de fotos e musicas.. deu certo... mas usei meu hd externo para recuperar
<MarconM> LuiX: easy recover
<MarconM> mas usa o HD como slave
<MarconM> conecta em outra maquina
<MarconM> vai recuperar tudo
<LuiX> ok MarconM
<LuiX> vou tentar isso. valeu Sorentto, mas so recupera fotos e documentos. eu precisso os outros arquivos tambem
<LuiX> MarconM, easy recover é para linux ou windows?
<MarconM> olha ... eu usava no windows
<MarconM> se tem versao para linux ja nao sei
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said:
<MarconM> canal
<Cristiano_Said> fale
<Cristiano_Said> fala MarconM
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: entra no canal
<Cristiano_Said> que canal fio
<stokna> Olá pessoal, boa tarde! Estou recorrendo ao chat por conta de já estar a alguns dias pesquisando e nada que tentei funcionou... Meu Vostro3550 está com um touchpad que não sei a marca e com o comando xinput aparece como genéric PS2, como mudo isso para utilizar os recursos multitouch?
<stokna> ooops, Ubuntu 12.04 i386
<Sorentto> alguem aqui usa vsftpd ?
<delet> Sorentto eu nao hein, Rudolf que curte
<Sorentto> :D bl.. to vendo aqui umas coisas
<Rudolf> delet: passo
<Rudolf> delet: só proftpd mesmo
<delet> Rudolf 1.3.3.c ?
<delet> Rudolf 1.3.3c ?
<Rudolf> 1.3.4a-r1
<Sorentto> Rudolf o seu proftp está rodando num base debiam?
<Rudolf> Sorentto: não, freebsd
<Sorentto> não to conseguindo adicionar o repositório extra para instalar ele no centos
<Rafael-SC> Iai quando sai o ubuntu 12.10 ?
<ltspuser_05> caraca,, to quebrando a cabeça pra fazer o ltsp rodar nos thin clients antigos aqui, não bootam.. só pegam IP..
<ltspuser_05> alguem mais trabalha com esse thin client? http://bimg1.mlstatic.com/thin-client-fic-genesis-ii-com-fonte-e-linux-instalado-_MLB-F-3034931637_082012.jpg
<ltspuser_05> plz
<Rafael-SC> alguem usa ubuntu em notebook com placa de video  xingling da SIS ?
<Rafael-SC> até hoje não consegui instalar driver
<Cristiano_Said> boa noite
<Cristiano_Said> Preciso de ajuda com iptables, com redirecionamento pro squid com o apache funcionando
<Cristiano_Said> alguem se habilita?
<A-MrDan> e ai galera... :)
<A-MrDan> alguem ai?
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre tem gente aqui cara...
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsrs
<A-MrDan> rsrsrs...
<Cristiano_Said> ai irei deixar meu script para alguem ver e me dar uma dica http://pastebin.com/faBqfFBD
<A-MrDan> entao .. eu instalei o XFCE no meu ubuntu
<A-MrDan> e percebi alguns "conflitos"
<paladinn> istiano_Said> Preciso de ajuda com iptables, com redirecionamento pro squid com o apache funcionando
<A-MrDan> muda de plano de fundo sozinho e tal
<A-MrDan> serah que eu fiz alguma coisa errada?
<EduardeCalibal> A-MrDan, estou inclinando a instalar o XFCE aqui também...
<paladinn> qual sua dificuldade filho com iptables, filho ?
<paladinn> ops
<paladinn> falai Cristiano_Said
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem alguma coisa rodando que faz isso que descreveu.  Mudar o papel de parede regularmente?
<paladinn> firulas no desktop ? usa windows
<RxDx> A-MrDan, só do papel de parede ou mais alguma conflito?
<Cristiano_Said> E ai paladinn pode me ajudar?
<A-MrDan> EduardeCalibal, ele muda de papel de parece sozinho
<A-MrDan> mas nao o tempo todo
<A-MrDan> parece um conflito mesmo
<A-MrDan> agora pouco eu liguei o pc e ele tava com o papel de parede que eu coloquei, derrepente, mudou pro papel de parede que estava antes de eu instalar o xfce
<RxDx> nao sei... nunca vi
<RxDx> tenta entrar no ubuntu, trocar por la.. voltar pro xfce e trocar de novo.. sei la =x
<paladinn> Cristiano_Said sem pvt
<paladinn> pergunte no canal
<Cristiano_Said> ja mandei meu script de firewall.conf
<Cristiano_Said> http://pastebin.com/faBqfFBD
<A-MrDan> RxDx, o papel de parede foi a unica coisa que eu notei ateh agora .. (instalei a 1 hora atras)
<paladinn> Cristiano_Said não funciona a regra ?
<Cristiano_Said> entre as linhas 57 e 64 e que apresenta o problema, com tais regras ativas eu navego mas nao gera os log no squid
<A-MrDan> RxDx, na verdade, instalei jah faz um tempao, mas soh fui usar mesmo agora
<Cristiano_Said> isso eu tenho um hotspot
<EduardeCalibal> A-MrDan, perguntei por que já vi um recurso fazendo isso acontecer, o lance de mudar o papel de parede.  Mas se volta ao antigo e não fica mudando eu não sei o que seria.
<Cristiano_Said> todos os clientes sao redirecionados para uma pagiina dp apache externa
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser que rondando o modo gráfico a partir de um terminal veja algum erro nas mensagens que vão aparecer.
<Sorentto> falou gente... indo pra facul
<Sorentto> boa quarta a todos
<Cristiano_Said> com essas regras ativas os clientes navegam, o squid gera os logs mas o apache nao funciona
<Cristiano_Said> com as regras desativadas o apache funciona, mas o squid nao
<Cristiano_Said> paladinn?
<A-MrDan> entao gente .. alguem pode me ajudar com isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...
<EduardeCalibal> Cristiano_Said, tem um trecho que redireciona a porta 80 para a 3128
<EduardeCalibal> É onde esta o teu apache?
<EduardeCalibal> Linha 63.
<Cristiano_Said> esta no mesmo servidor que roda o squid
<EduardeCalibal> Porta...
<EduardeCalibal> Esta na porta 3128?
<Cristiano_Said> o squid esta na 3128
<Cristiano_Said> agora o apache eu nao sei
<EduardeCalibal> O apache deveria estar ouvindo a 80.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas a linha 63 redireciona o que chega para a porta 3128.
<Cristiano_Said> isso menino alguem me falou isso
<annakamilla> olá gente tudo bom ??
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<A-MrDan> Oi :)
<annakamilla> :D
<Cristiano_Said> mas eu nao sei como fazer
<paladinn> Cristiano_Said melhor postar sua dúvida em lista de iptables, que é mais especifico
<Cristiano_Said> na verdade eu peguei esse servidor pronto
<Cristiano_Said> como assim
<EduardeCalibal> Então...  Não é o meu forte mas acho que se mudar o apache de porta ou comentar a lihha 63 o teu apache volta a ser visto.
<paladinn> procura no google grupos de iptables e forum
<annakamilla> eu tenho ubuntu no desktop, 10.04 e, mandriva no note, que é um positivo n4200
<paladinn> -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -s 10.172.13.111 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<Cristiano_Said> entao estava tentando redirecionar somente esse ip para p squid
<annakamilla> só que eu to saindo no momento mais tarde eu falo
<Cristiano_Said> mas nesse caso ele gera os log, mas nao funciona o apache
<Cristiano_Said> sem as regra o apache funciona nao nao funciona o squid
<EduardeCalibal> Tem uma outra linha fazendo referência a porta 80, linha 82, mas esta comentada.
<EduardeCalibal> Se bem que a 80 e 81 também fazem...
<Cristiano_Said> sim essa regra estava ai quando pegue o servidor para mexer, mas ela comentada ou nao, nao faz diferença
<Cristiano_Said> é um hotspot
<Cristiano_Said> os clientes se conecat pela eth1 que recebe a faixa de ip 10.172.13.x
<Cristiano_Said> o cliente tenta conectar a internet e é redirecioando para o apache
<Cristiano_Said> entao uma site abre login1.altecnologic.com.br
<Cristiano_Said> ele coloca os dados
<Cristiano_Said> o site executa um script no meu servidor que libera o ip do cliente para navegar
<Cristiano_Said> entao eu queria colocar o squid
<Cristiano_Said> mas ai ou funciona o squid ou funciona o apache
<EduardeCalibal> O squid você usa para sair, bom, teu problema deve ser em uma regra para o que chega ao servidor, estou correto?
<Cristiano_Said> para sair abre um site depois desse do login que tem um botao "desconectar" ele executa um script tb no servidor que retira o cliente da internet
<Cristiano_Said> se quiser pode entrar aqui na maquina
<EduardeCalibal> Não é o meu forte...  :-/
<Cristiano_Said> Mas teve ter alguem ai que possa me ajudar
<EduardeCalibal> Provavelmente...
<Cristiano_Said> mas pense ai.....
<Cristiano_Said> voce entende bem mais que eu com certeza
<[1]paladin> Cristiano_Said refaz do zero
<Cristiano_Said> nao sei nem por onde começar paladinn
<EduardeCalibal> Paciência, jovem padawan.
<Cristiano_Said> cai de paraquedas nesse servidor
<EduardeCalibal> Bá.
<Cristiano_Said> o outro funcionario abandonou o serviço
<[1]paladin> se afasta do server
<[1]paladin> deixe como esta, e pague um profissional
<Cristiano_Said> calma ai paladinn
<[1]paladin> se quiser posso orçar pra vc
<[1]paladin> mora onde ?
<Cristiano_Said> RJ
<Cristiano_Said> EduardeCalibal oq voce acha?
<EduardeCalibal> Me diz uma coisa...  O que faz a linha 80?
<EduardeCalibal> Poderia comentar aquela linha só para testar...
<Cristiano_Said> sem essas duasw linhas o redirecionamento pro apache para de funcionar. o clientes acessam a rede sem fio, mas o servidor nao redireciuona para a pagina do login1
<Cristiano_Said> sim irei testar
<EduardeCalibal> O dports não é o que entra?
<EduardeCalibal> Vi aqui na ajuda...  dports é porta de destino.
<Cristiano_Said> com a linha "-A ALTECNETCARD -p tcp -m multiport --dports 53,80 -j REDIRECT" gera os log do squid mas nao é redirecionado para o apache2
<EduardeCalibal> Não é ela o problema então...
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  Tenta reabilitar a linha 82
<EduardeCalibal> Já reabilitando a 80 antes...
<Cristiano_Said> olha a saida do comando iptables -L
<Cristiano_Said> http://pastebin.com/xV6FnGMu
<EduardeCalibal> Ali parece que ele redireciona para a 80 o que vier pela 3128
<EduardeCalibal> Ele manda todo o resto para o shservidor.  Se eu entendi direito.
<Cristiano_Said> fiz o teste que pediu
<Cristiano_Said> esta a mesma coisa
<EduardeCalibal> Quando altera não tem que reiniciar o serviço?
<EduardeCalibal> Ou esta reiniciando o serviço a cada teste?
<Cristiano_Said> sim e faço isso todas as vezes que mexo no firewall
<EduardeCalibal> Ok... Vejamos.
<EduardeCalibal> Qual o ip ai?
<Cristiano_Said> que ip?
<EduardeCalibal> Quero ver se vejo as portas abertas daqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Do servidor
<Cristiano_Said> ip real?
<Cristiano_Said> deixa eu ver
<EduardeCalibal> O que chegaria ai.
<Cristiano_Said> ja mandei por pvt
<dcosta> boas noites
<hsO_> Boa noite. Quem quiser dar uma forcinha e responder... Ubuntu 64 ou 32?
<dcosta> depende do cpu que tens
<hsO_> Core 2 Quad 6600
<dcosta> suporta 64 ?
<hsO_> Sim
<dcosta> deve suportar
<dcosta> então nem olhes para trás
<dcosta> por dois motivos ... otimização de cpu e ram
<hsO_> Não sei nem por que fiquei em duvida mais de boa
<dcosta> digo eu
<hsO_> hahahaha brigadao
<hsO_> to terminando de fazer download aqui
<dcosta> mas vale pelo que vale deves ter ai mais entedidos
<hsO_> ja vo instalar ^^
<dcosta> :)
<hsO_> Dei uma lida aqui e diz que o 32 bits tem mais compatibilidade com as paradas...
<hsO_> ja havia imaginado...
<hsO_> vc curte jogos dcosta?
<dcosta> sim em geral é correcto
<dcosta> mas se pensares no que usas vais ver que no geral tens a versão 64
<dcosta> ou a 32 dá para a 64
<dcosta> sim gosto
<dcosta> depende do tipo
<dcosta> se bem que ja sou velhote
<dcosta> lol
<hsO_> So curiosidade ^^
<hsO_> Vo instalar ele aqui
<hsO_> espero ja voltar utilizando o mesmo ^^
<dcosta> e o linux se bem que tem melhorado ... não é para jogos
<dcosta> mas existem uns porreiros
<dcosta> do tipo que eu gosto
<hsO_> Steam ta entrando no linux tb
<dcosta> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/07/top-10-fps-games-for-linux.html
<hsO_> grande parte dos problemas estara resolvido
<dcosta> resume-se a essa lista
<dcosta> visto que o americas army já era ...
<hsO_> open arena! ^^
<dcosta> já agora alguem usa o klibido o usenet client ?
<dcosta> tenho tido uns bugs manhosos
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-13
<Geowany> camaradas, alguém aí joga algum fps no ubuntu?
<AiRhEaD> Boa noite, eu jogo Urban Terror.
<dcosta> sim tambem já jogei UT
<dcosta> e OpenArena
<viviane> Boa noite... Preciso de ajuda com o meu Ubuntu... Eu exclui acidentalmente o meu usuário principal (administrador) e não consigo acessar os meus arquivos porque eles são protegidos por senha e quando insiro a senha correta aparece que houve falha na autenticação token... Alguém faz idéia de como habilitar novamente o meu administrador?
<xispirito> viviane: não consigo pensar em um meio "normal" de adicionar novamente este usuário ... a única maneira que me vem em mente é rebootar o sistema  em single-user-mode e bater os comandos diretamente no shell
<Geowany> viviane: outra opção é logar por livecd e fazer um chroot
<Geowany> aí vc muda a senha de root
<viviane> sim
<viviane> eu já tentei
<Geowany> reboota o sistema, loga nele e com o root e cria o usuário
<viviane> porem não consigo add usuario
<viviane> ele acusa q eu não tenho permissão de administrador pra isso
<Geowany> viviane: só altera a senha do root pelo chroot no livecd
<Geowany> pra vc voltar a ter poder no sistema
<xispirito> Geowany: telvez você tenha de explicar do que se trata o chroot
<viviane> quando eu tento alterar a senha pelo livecd... aparece a msg de falha de autenticação
<xispirito> #talvez
<viviane> como assim explicar?
<xispirito> viviane: você sabe utilizar o chroot?
<Geowany> viviane: vc tenta alterar a senha do root pelo livecd?
<Geowany> mas é a senha de root do livecd ou do sistema "chrootado" ?
<Geowany> viviane: http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/ubuntu-recover.html
<viviane> sim... eu tentei alterar a senha...
<Geowany> olha na parte "Resetar a senha de root"
<viviane> quanto ao chroot eu não sei usar
<viviane> peguei algumas dicas em outros foruns
<viviane> e segui o passo a passo
<viviane> mas sempre caio ou na opção de que não tenho acesso ou de q houve falha de autenticação
<viviane> ok
<viviane> vou olhar
<xispirito> você tentou alterar a senha via live cd ... mas o sistema que é carregado pelo live cd em nada tem a ver com seu sistema instalado no hd
<viviane> eu tenho instalado o ubuntu...
<Geowany> vou reiniciar sessão aqui no fluxbox
<Geowany> ja volto
<Geowany> meus jogos não abrem
<Geowany> nem Urban Terror e nem Sauerbraten
<Geowany> o mouse fica resetando
<Geowany> -.-'
<xispirito> eu sei, mas o live cd carrega outro Ubuntu, e não o do seu hd =D
<viviane> isso
<viviane> rsrs
<viviane> e estava pensando nisso
<viviane> na verdade so quero salvar meus arquivos
<viviane> quem sabe do livecd eu consiga acessar minhas pastas
<viviane> por de adm pra adm
<viviane> o problema eh q ele não aceita a senha
<xispirito> o live cd não tem senha, basta abrir um terminal, digitar "sudo su" que você já ganha admin total
<viviane> sim
<viviane> eu fiz isso
<viviane> e consigo "ver" minhas pastas
<xispirito> por curiosidade, a senha caso você saia da sessão e volte no live cd é "ubuntu"
<viviane> porém quando tento copia-la o acesso é negado
<xispirito> e você tenta copiar para onde?
<viviane> nem aparece a opção
<viviane> eu tentei acessá-las e solicitou a senha
<viviane> e a autenticação falhou
<viviane> e tentei copiar
<viviane> acesso negado
<xispirito> tá mau explicado isso em =D
<Geowany> aff cara...testei o jogo no fluxbox, achei que era alguma treta pelo kde
<Geowany> mas nem rodou
<Geowany> nem sauerbraten e nem urt
<xGrind> Geowany: qual distro?
<Geowany> xGrind: kubuntu 12.04
<Geowany> xGrind: atualizei aqui os drivers da nvidia
<Geowany> ativei o tal "Driver gráfico de aceleração NVIDIA (atualizações pós instalação) (versão current-updates)
<Geowany> ao inves do (versão current)
<rickyy> alguem sabe se tem algum msn que tenha como abrir a webcam?
<jsapparts_> Rickyy
<xGrind> ate hoje insistem nessa de webcam no msn. nao da po
<xGrind> quer webcam, use hangout, skype
<jsapparts_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jsapparts_> use AMSN, lá tem WebCam
<jsapparts_> ai pessoal. estou usando o Kubuntu , e quando vou assistir videos na internet , fica como se estivesse assintindo a 5fps, é mt lento e o audio fica todo cortado
<jsapparts_> alguem sabe a solução?
<xGrind> jsapparts_: nenhum cliente pra linux tem suporte a webcam no msn
<xGrind> NENHUM
<Ursinha> xGrind, o amsn tinha
<Ursinha> era o que eu usava
<jsapparts_> AMSN!
<jsapparts_> Sim
<xGrind> tinha, mas nao tem suporte ja faz tempo.
<jsapparts_> Eu usava tambem
<Ursinha> xGrind, eu baixava o source e compilava :)
<Ursinha> era uma configuração besta que tinha que mudar
<xGrind> li uma vez, q dava pra usar webcam, mas só se a outra pessoa estivesse usando a ultima versao do WLM eu acho
<xGrind> sou mais o skype mesmo
<jsapparts_> tambem. KSPAOKSA
<jsapparts_> 4.0 fico bom
<jsapparts_> Grind sabe algo sobre travamentos de video na internet?
<jsapparts_> ta roça isso aqui travando :/
<xGrind> jsapparts_: bugs é com a Ursinha  :D
<jsapparts_> KSOPKAPKSA
<jsapparts_> Ursinha. help-me
<Ursinha> agora eu to meio podre :(
<Ursinha> não devia nem estar aqui no computadior
<Ursinha> to morrendo
<jsapparts_> Vixe
<jsapparts_> como assim?
<jsapparts_> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> hauhauha
<Ursinha> explicar melhor né../
<Ursinha> é que passei o dia inteiro trabalhando na mesma coisa
<Ursinha> sabe quando vc repete a mesma palavra um monte de vezes e parece que ela não faz mais sentido?
<Ursinha> to assim
<Ursinha> eu ia era atrapalhar ao inves de ajudar, do jeito que to :/
<xGrind> Ursinha: toma um Ubuntu-Cola =]
<Ursinha> :)
<GuilhermeCunha> jsapparts
<GuilhermeCunha> ja instalou os drivers de video?
<jsapparts_> cara isso é Via
<jsapparts_> não tem driver pra linux
<jsapparts_> é a famosa placa do capeta
<jsapparts_> KSPOAKOPSKA
<GuilhermeCunha> capaz
<jsapparts_> sério po. já tentei de tudo e não consegui
<GuilhermeCunha> ja vem c0m aquele linux trash
<GuilhermeCunha> copia
<jsapparts_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<xGrind> jsapparts_: placa mae pequena q usa memoria ram de note?
<jsapparts_> Pc do governo vem só com componentes lixos.
<jsapparts_> Tipo isso grind. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jsapparts_> CPU:
<jsapparts_> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz
<jsapparts_> GPU:
<jsapparts_> VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 Graphics [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<jsapparts_> essa merda ae
<jsapparts_> 64 mb -.-
<xGrind> qual comando p ver info msm?
<jsapparts_> seila . sou novo no linux ;/
<Cristiano_Said> Alguem domina iptables!!!
<Cristiano_Said> please
<GuilhermeCunha> ,,,
<Ricardo__> Geowany, se rendeu ao buguntu ahahaaha
<GuilhermeCunha> ?
<Cristiano_Said> acho que era no outro canal
<Cristiano_Said> irei postar o script para voce dar uma olhada
<Cristiano_Said> blz?
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<GuilhermeCunha> pastebin
<Cristiano_Said> esse script http://pastebin.com/XgPwmn8e
<Cristiano_Said> é excutado por essa pagina login1.altecnologic.com.br
<Cristiano_Said> fica num servidor da uol
<GuilhermeCunha> ok
<Cristiano_Said> entao em /var/www/cgi-bin/
<Geowany> Ricardo__: cara...
<Geowany> Ricardo__: to muito é puto aqui
<Geowany> Ricardo__: mas acho que é pq to rodando o kubuntu 64bits
<Cristiano_Said> o problema e que depois dessa pagina tem uma outra que executa outro script para desconectar o usuario
<Cristiano_Said> mas ai acho que por causa do redirecionamento ele nao funciona
<GuilhermeCunha> ok
<Cristiano_Said> nao acha o script
<Cristiano_Said> acho que é no retorno do apache
<Ricardo__> qual o prob Geowany ?
<Cristiano_Said> e ai pode ajudar?
<Geowany> Ricardo__: meus jogos de fps nativos não estão rodando
<Ricardo__> eu to com kubuntu 64 tb
<Ricardo__> e debian
<Ricardo__> como jogo pouco
<Ricardo__> continuo no debian stable forever alone
<GuilhermeCunha> nao eh soh drop no ip?
<Ricardo__> cara
<Ricardo__> qto tu tem de ram?
<Geowany> Ricardo__: só 8Gb
<Cristiano_Said> irei lhe mandar o script que desconecta
<Ricardo__> nao tem akeles kernel pae ?
<Ricardo__> e tal
<Ricardo__> pra 32 bits
<GuilhermeCunha> ...
<Ricardo__> usar toda a ram tb
<Geowany> Ricardo__: pois é, o Kazenin ta me falando aqui pelo jabber
<Ricardo__> o meu é 3gb de ram so... nem teria sentido eu usar 64.. mas como ta rodando aki tudo com 64 eu deixo mesmo
<Ricardo__> pra copia de arquivos e tal
<Ricardo__> o 64 aki se da melhor
<Ricardo__> mas so isso
<Ricardo__> no geral o i386 ate melhor mais compativel
<Geowany> pois é
<Geowany> acho que vou baixar o kubuntu 12.04 aqui
<Cristiano_Said> depois que o cara coloca os dados na pagina de login que lhe passei
<Geowany> ou então fazer a instalação dele pelo lubuntu que tenho aqui
<Ricardo__> mas pros padroes do ubuntu
<Ricardo__> esse kubuntu ae ta bem legalzinho
<Ricardo__> to gostando
<Geowany> Ricardo__: pois é cara, ta tudo funfando lindo aqui
<Cristiano_Said> abre uma outra com um botao para ele se desconectar
<Geowany> faz tempo que não vejo aquela joaninha mandando eu restartar algum app
<Ricardo__> mas debian é debian ne meu.. nao da pra comparar
<Cristiano_Said> esse botao faz com que o apache2 execute esse script http://pastebin.com/6ADVy3Z7
<Ricardo__> prox debian vo de lxdezao e azar
<Geowany> Ricardo__: museu
<Ricardo__> pica pro gnome 3
<Ricardo__> ahahaha
<Ricardo__> eu nao jogo ne meu.. entgao debian pra mim comanda
<Geowany> Ricardo__: e o testing é museu da arte moderna
<Cristiano_Said> o script anterior libera o ip para navegar, esta perfeito navega, cria os logs do squid
<Ricardo__> e sou meio cabeca velha mesmo
<Ricardo__> gosto de algo q funcione e nao de pacotes novos
<Geowany> Ricardo__: se não fosse jogo eu instalava até o kurumin 7 que tenho queimado num dvd aqui
<Cristiano_Said> mas esse para desconectar nao executa
<Geowany> ahuauhhuauhauha
<Ricardo__> pior
<Geowany> eu guardo minhas distros
<Ricardo__> poe kurumin sem update
<Geowany> =D
<Ricardo__> e foda -se
<Ricardo__> ja eh mais seguro q win
<Ricardo__> aahaha
<Ricardo__> mto mais
<Geowany> tenho um dvd do debian etch lá pela casa da mãe ainda
<Ricardo__> o meu
<Cristiano_Said> me manda o comando para eu testar
<Ricardo__> como fica uma distro
<Ricardo__> sem suporte
<Ricardo__> nao isntala mais nada dos repo?
<Cristiano_Said> sou novo e ja peguei esse servidor pronot
<Geowany> Ricardo__: velho...como eu sou fã de kde, eu tava pensando no opensuse
<Cristiano_Said> mas o outro funcionario foi embora
<Geowany> Ricardo__: o xGrind me falou tmb do lance do Mageia
<Cristiano_Said> e que meu servidor nao tinha squid
<Cristiano_Said> mas resolvi colocar para gerar os logs e esbarrei nesse problema
<Ricardo__> foda desses mageia é q daki a pouco
<Ricardo__> os nego largam a distro de mao
<Ricardo__> e o cara fica na mao
<Ricardo__> pra usar distro
<Ricardo__> tem q ser culhuda
<Ricardo__> akelas q tem anos de bagagem
<Ricardo__> pelo menos eu penso asssim
<Geowany> pois é
<GuilhermeCunha> cara
<Cristiano_Said> entendei Guilherme?
<Cristiano_Said> ha
<Geowany> Ricardo__: cara, mas essa treta dos jogos
<Geowany> deve ser isso mesmo
<Geowany> o lance do 64bits
<Geowany> Ricardo__: eu to querendo adotar o ubuntu até pra servidor tmb
<Geowany> Ricardo__: la onde minha mulher trablaha, eu fui lá "dia desses" e dei upgrade no server
<Geowany> ta funfando ainda
<Cristiano_Said> fala Guilherme
<Geowany> atualizei do ubuntu 7.10 até chegar no 10.04LTS
<Geowany> ta funfando lá de boa
<Ricardo__> diz q o ubuntu server é bom né
<Geowany> ou seja, é lenda esse papo de "ubuntu ferra no update"
<GuilhermeCunha> tu nao da um accept na entrada? drop depois
<Geowany> desktop pode até ferrar
<Geowany> mas server não
<Ricardo__> desktop eles inventam
<Ricardo__> essas merdas de unity
<Ricardo__> por isso q fikeio de cara
<Ricardo__> com ubuntu
<Ricardo__> so por isso
<Ricardo__> pq o 10.04 lts foi mto fodao
<Cristiano_Said> vamos testar. me manda alguma coisa ai para eu testar
<Geowany> Ricardo__: velho...por isso que eu resolvi voltar pro kde
<Geowany> eu comecei em 2007 usando o kde3
<Geowany> mt bom, mas depois que o 4 veio...ele não tava usável
<Geowany> era beta ainda
<Geowany> só que tem uns trouxas que ainda não tiraram isso da cabeça
<Cristiano_Said> o problema que ele nao esta executando o script, acho que é pq esta tudo indo para a porta 3128 do squid e quando volta deveria ir para porta 80 onde esta o apache
<Cristiano_Said> é um percepção minha
<Cristiano_Said> nao entendo quase nada
<Geowany> e acham que depois de mais de 2 anos o kde ainda é aquela coisa bugada que foi na versão 4.0
<Ricardo__> o kde ta bom agora
<Ricardo__> meio firulento
<Ricardo__> mas ta bom
<Ricardo__> e os programas sao bem melhores
<Ricardo__> so comparar k3b e brasero
<Ricardo__> o visual ta bonito
<Ricardo__> pra quem curte
<Ricardo__> vo dormir flw ae
<Ricardo__> Geowany, mete o 32 se ralar ae ja era
<Geowany> flw Ricardo__
<Cristiano_Said> ta pensando?
<Geowany> Ricardo__: vish...tu está indo atrás do MarconM
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mister> fala ai
<Ricardo__> vo por o debian testing
<Ricardo__> bem toscao com lxde
<Ricardo__> sem nada de recurso
<Ricardo__> 32 bits voando
<Ricardo__> e era isso
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<Geowany> Ricardo__: rapaz..eu não faço mais isso pq tenho maquina suficiente pra rodar kde
<Geowany> cara...o que gosto do kde não são as firulas, widgets e talz...
<Geowany> eu gosto dos apps e da integração entre eles no sistema
<Geowany> é tudo harmonioso
<Ricardo__> os[Linux 2.6.32-5-amd64 x86_64] distro[Debian 6.0.5] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuieIIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 12.0% free] disk[Total: 1.6TB, 9.3% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Ricardo__> ate roda kde na boa tb
<Geowany> Ricardo__: to com outra maquina aqui
<Ricardo__> mas sinto
<Ricardo__> q falta ram
<Ricardo__> 3 gb
<Geowany> comprei essa e dei a minha antiga pra um amigo meu
<Ricardo__> ja é pouco
<Ricardo__> as vezes
<Ricardo__> rapidinho ocupa 2 gb
<MarconM> bom dia
<Ricardo__> com 64 bits
<Geowany> aí ele trouxe a mobo dele e eu montei num gabinete de uma cliente que esqueceu aqui a uns 2 anos
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> ta lá no outro quarto rodando o lubuntu
<Geowany> tava com debian+lxde, mas eu to ubuntando tudo aqui em casa
<Geowany> Ricardo__: foda é convencer a mulher, pq ela não gosta do ubuntu e só usa debian mesmo
<Ricardo__> ahahaah
<Ricardo__> claro tu traiu o movimkento
<Ricardo__> tu tb era adorador de debian
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> e foi pro lado do filho bastardo
<Geowany> Ricardo__: pelo menos o pai desse filho é rico! kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany: \o
<MarconM> rbelem:
<MarconM> Ricardo__:
<Geowany> Canonical aeee...
<Ricardo__> MarconM, é outro traidor
<MarconM> Oi ?
<MarconM> por que
<Geowany> tu acha que a Ursinha anda de palio é?
<Ricardo__> usava debian xmonad + gnome 2
<Geowany> essa mulher anda é de civic
<Ricardo__> e agora ta usando cada putice
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> ahaahah
<MarconM> 0.0
<Geowany> Ricardo__: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> Ricardo__: o MarconM é o cara mais comediante desse mundo opensource
<Geowany> ele usa ubuntu em server
<MarconM> mas di novo
<Geowany> e openbsd em desktop
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> ele anda testando mais distro q o peregrinator six
<MarconM> rpaz tu é vitrola arranhada
<Geowany> Ricardo__: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> cara pela ultima vez
<MarconM> OpenBSD esta em outra maquina
<Ricardo__> mas é gente boa
<MarconM> tenho 3 micros mais 2 na empresa
<Ricardo__> ja me deus umas dicas quentes ae
<MarconM> no notebook pessoal tem linux mint + kde
<Geowany> Ricardo__: cada micro desse é formatado 3 vezes por semana
<Geowany> são 5 micros
<Geowany> 5 x 3 = 15
<MarconM> ubuntu server = chama assim por que é para servidor neh nao
<Ricardo__> é ele usar mint
<Ricardo__> me decepcionou
<Geowany> Ricardo__: ele testa umas 15 distros por semana
<MarconM> notebook é meu =) posso tesstar até 100 por dia
<MarconM> \o/
<Ricardo__> eu testo outras distros
<Ricardo__> mas sempre fico no velho debian matusalem
<Ricardo__> nao consigo largar
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<MarconM> alem do mais eu tenho vm
<Geowany> MarconM: olha a revolta!
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * MarconM agora é javanunes
<Ricardo__> instalei 13 fev
<Geowany> Ricardo__: pois é cara...eu ja tava me desesperando aqui
<Ricardo__> o squeeze
<MarconM> aeuUHUHeuHUeHeUH
<Ricardo__> e nunca mais larguei
<Ricardo__> no dia q saiu ele stable
<MarconM> Ricardo__: ati resolveu
<Geowany> ja tava rondando o outro quarto ali em busca do dvd do squeeze
<Geowany> Ricardo__: eu tenho server rodando o squeeze
<Geowany> que foi atualizado do lenny
<Ricardo__> MarconM, resolveu o fglrx no wheezy?
<Ricardo__> pq aki me fudi co mati
<Geowany> lembro ainda como se fosse hoje, eu colocando esse proxy pra funfar la no trampo, eu recém-contratado
<MarconM> Ricardo__: nao
<MarconM> to aqui tantando criar um meta pacote
<MarconM> no ubuntu
<Ricardo__> ati pra linux combinacao de merda... parece puta de beira de estrada
<Ricardo__> nao combina
<Ricardo__> to afim de ir pra gforce duma vez e ser feliz
<MarconM> awk '{print substr($0, 34, 45)}' log.txt
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> eu quero colocar uma atheros dual channel no notebook
<MarconM> wifi
<Mister> acorda
<Ricardo__> fui dormri abraco ae
<ricoo> al
<ricoo> kk
<ricoo> ate agora to banido
<ricoo> kk
<xuxucoo> bom
<xuxucoo> pra server é centos
<Ricardo__> centos é otimo suporte 7 anos
<Ricardo__> usar gnome 2 forever alone
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<MarconM> rsrs
<geowany_> Ricardo__: rapaz...ô distrozinha hein
<xuxucoo> Ricardo__
<xuxucoo> eu uso centos
<xuxucoo> no meu server
<geowany_> os caras conseguem deixar o negócio mais museu que o debian
<xuxucoo> e aki em casa
<xuxucoo> desktop uso debian kfreebsd
<xuxucoo> com kde
<geowany_> xuxucoo: minha experiencia com centos não foi mt boa
<xuxucoo> geowany_ eu curto
<xuxucoo> axo fácil de mexer
<geowany_> talvez pq eu peguei um server porcamente configurado
<GuilhermeCunha> cara
<geowany_> os caras não davam update nesse server
<geowany_> eu dei um yum upgrade
<Cristiano_Said> fale ai
<geowany_> aí o squid parou
<geowany_> e não teve diabos mais que fizesse ele subir
<Ricardo__> eu pus centos
<Ricardo__> nem boot
<Ricardo__> ele deu
<Ricardo__> ahahahaaha
<geowany_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> tranco
<Ricardo__> e nada
<Ricardo__> nao sei nem pq
<geowany_> Ricardo__: rapaz...to baixando o kubuntu 12.04 i386
<Cristiano_Said> coloca ubuntu
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsrs
<geowany_> Ricardo__: vou parar com o desespero
<geowany_> Ricardo__: vou segurar a onda pelo ubuntu mesmo
<GuilhermeCunha> tudo que for sair pela porta 80 da classe especificada vai pra 3128
<geowany_> que é filho do debian com mãe rica
<geowany_> =D
<GuilhermeCunha> o que tu precisa fazer
<Ricardo__> poe xubuntao
<Ricardo__> ahaaha
<Ricardo__> é feio mas é pratico
<geowany_> Ricardo__: velho...xfce pra mim...
<Ricardo__> da ate pra deixar parecido com gnome 2
<geowany_> tá igual as amigas da minha irmã
<Cristiano_Said> isso
<Ricardo__> ou metge um mate
<Ricardo__> ahahaa
<Ricardo__> ou cinamao
<Ricardo__> ahaaha
<geowany_> vish...essa analogia vai ficar dificil de explicar aqui
<Ricardo__> fuiiii abracooo
<Cristiano_Said> com alguma ressalva
<geowany_> Ricardo__: odeio essas merdas
<geowany_> Ricardo__: kde na veia
<Ricardo__> eu usaria openbox
 * geowany_ bate em MarconM com uma vara de pescar
<Ricardo__> mas da tanto trabalho
<Ricardo__> montar
<GuilhermeCunha> ?
<Ricardo__> q lxde é pra vagabundo ja vem pronto
<geowany_> Ricardo__: por isso o lxde é bacana
<Cristiano_Said> ok, imagine
<Cristiano_Said> GuilhermeCunha: voce entra na minha rede sem fio
<Cristiano_Said> GuilhermeCunha: meu servidor lhe dar um ip 10.172.13.x
<Cristiano_Said> quando voce tenta acessar a internet ele lhe manda direto para esse site login1.altecnologic.com.br]
<Cristiano_Said> GuilhermeCunha: nesse site voce coloca seus dados
<xuxucoo> ai
<xuxucoo> mudando o assunto
<xuxucoo> de linux
<xuxucoo> http://www.papodebar.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/kaiser-keg.jpg
<GuilhermeCunha> porque tu nao usa um zentyal
<xuxucoo> pagar 30 r$
<xuxucoo> nesse chopp da kaiser 4 litros
<xuxucoo> compensa?
<xuxucoo> sendo q heineken aki 5 litros é 50 conto
<Cristiano_Said> quando der conectar, o site executa um script dentro no meu servidor que libera o seu ip para navagar
<xuxucoo> o chopp
<Cristiano_Said> nem sei oq é isso
<Cristiano_Said> GuilhermeCunha: nem sei oq é isso
<GuilhermeCunha> ok
<geowany_> GuilhermeCunha: esse zentyal tem algo a ver com RADIUS?
<Cristiano_Said> deixa eu continuar
<GuilhermeCunha> problema?
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> geowany_: to fazendo um meta aqui
<MarconM> rsrs
<geowany_> MarconM: meta em quem ?
<GuilhermeCunha> hotspot
<GuilhermeCunha> free
<Cristiano_Said> depois que executa esse script abre uma outra pagina para o cara "voce" se desconectar
<Cristiano_Said> é nesse procedimento do site executar um script no meu servidor que dar merda!
<Cristiano_Said> para te logar ele executa perfeito
<Cristiano_Said> mas para desconectar nao
<GuilhermeCunha> ...
<Cristiano_Said> deve ter algo a ver com o redirecionamento da porta pro squid
<GuilhermeCunha> tipo um /logoff
<Cristiano_Said> isso
<Cristiano_Said> acessa ai login1.altecnologic.com.br
<GuilhermeCunha> nao
<GuilhermeCunha> ok
<MarconM> geowany_: criando um meta pacote
<MarconM> *.deb
<GuilhermeCunha> pvt senha
<MarconM> para colocar em uma ppa
<MarconM> para ubuntu
<MarconM> configura o openbox
<Cristiano_Said> GuilhermeCunha: esse site ai executa um script em meu servidor que libera o ip do usuario para navegar
<Cristiano_Said> mas o outro para desconectar ele nao executa
<GuilhermeCunha> ok
<Cristiano_Said> temos que achar um jeito que os pacotes volte para a porta 80 por servidor
<GuilhermeCunha> na universidade temos um assim
<Cristiano_Said> pq depois que o scrfipt de liberação e executado ele faz um redirecionamento para a porta 3128
<Cristiano_Said> mas o apache esta na porta 80
<GuilhermeCunha> que eu traba;lho
<Cristiano_Said> é so isso o problema
<geowany_> MarconM: velho...vou deitar e deixar o kubuntu 32bits baixando aqui
<Cristiano_Said> entao é parecido?
<geowany_> amanhã eu instalo e testo o jogos
<Cristiano_Said> MarconM cade xispirito voces são unha e carne
<GuilhermeCunha> tira do redirect entao\\]
<Cristiano_Said> ok
<Cristiano_Said> de qual linha?
<MarconM> Cristiano_Said: deve ter ido dormir
<Cristiano_Said> primeira ou utima?
<Cristiano_Said> MarconM: ahahahaha
<MarconM> rapz ... até que é facil fazer um .deb
<MarconM> =)
<Cristiano_Said> GuilhermeCunha: to testando
<Cristiano_Said> GuilhermeCunha: na volta dá um erro de dns ele nao consegue acessar http://gw.altercnologic/cgi-bin/desconecta.sh
<gcunha_> cr,,,
<gcunha_> searcch libera do [proxy iptanvl
<gcunha_> iptables
<GuilhermeCunha> ok
<MarconM> geowany_: alguns canais no irc soh entra com convite
<MarconM> qual o comando para enviar convite
<MarconM> tipo pedir convite .. voce lembra
<Cristiano_Said> eu nao posso redirecionar da porta 80 para 3128 e logo abaixo redirecionar da 3128 para a 80 nao?
<GuilhermeCunha> n
<Cristiano_Said> entao como iria resolver? preciso que o retorno vá para a porta do apache
<GuilhermeCunha> searcch libera do [proxy iptanvl
<GuilhermeCunha> searcch libera do [proxy iptabl
<MarconM> Geowany: massa é os caras da freenode teimando comigo q o canal nao existe
<GuilhermeCunha> searcch libera do [proxy iptabl
<GuilhermeCunha> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Squid-Iptables/Proxy-iptables
<Cristiano_Said> to vendo
<Geowany> MarconM: que canal?
<Geowany> uhahuhaua
<Geowany> MarconM: cara, minha conexão ta um lixo
<Geowany> alias...a conexão aqui no estado ta um cocozão
<MarconM> Geowany: os caras do canal linux é xato hein
<Cristiano_Said> qual a regra que possi usar para que as conexoes que entrao no servidor com desctino a tal ip seje redireciona para uma certa porta?
<MarconM> soh por que eu perguntei quem faz parte do canal openbox
<MarconM> os caras ficaram bravos
<GuilhermeCunha> redir
<GuilhermeCunha> binario
<GuilhermeCunha> teimoso
<GuilhermeCunha> vai perde tempo
<Geowany> MarconM: hhauhauahua
<Geowany> MarconM: to pensando aqui, se seguro a onda pra instalar o kubuntu 32bits
<Geowany> faltam 9 minutos...
<GuilhermeCunha> >:P
<GuilhermeCunha> soh muda o gerenciador?
<MarconM> Geowany: kde ta perfeito aqui
<MarconM> linux mint gostei
<MarconM> sem bug até agora ... instalou tudo certim
<MarconM> funcionando perfeito no notebook
<Geowany> MarconM: ta show o kde né cara
<Geowany> qual é a versão?
<Geowany> 4.8?
<MarconM> sim
<xuxucoo> MarconM
<xuxucoo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9ygrPrpq9M
<xuxucoo> ja viu
<xuxucoo> isso?
<MarconM> xo ve
<MarconM> alguem ae sabe fazer um .deb
<MarconM> rsrs
<xuxucoo> eu imagino
<xuxucoo> qando 1 merda dessa
<xuxucoo> arrebentar
<xuxucoo> como devem fazer pra arrumar
<xuxucoo> será q é mergulhador
<xuxucoo> q arruma?
<xuxucoo> ou eles suspendem o cabo e concertam?
<Geowany> MarconM
<MarconM> Geowany: sim
<MarconM> Geowany: entra no canal
<Geowany> To pelo CyanogenMod
<Geowany> No desktop ta rolando a instalacao do kubuntu
<MarconM> Geowany: deixa eu te flar
<MarconM> Geowany: como eu vejo em que tipo de partição esta a distro
<Geowany> Fala
<MarconM> ext4 btfs
<MarconM> tem como
<Geowany> df -h
<Geowany> Acho que mostra
<MarconM> Geowany: mostra nao
<Geowany> mount
<Geowany> So mount
<Geowany> Mostra
<kernel> qual programa eu uso para analyzar os melhores canais de frequencias de rede wi-fi que estao disponiveis?
<kernel> tou tendo problemas com o sinal de meu roteador
<kernel> mais nao perco pacotes
<kernel> só sinal mesmo
<Geowany> Kernel iwlist wlan0 scan
<kernel> ouxe
<kernel> isso é pra scanear as redes disponiveis
<kernel> quero scanear os canais de frequencias
<Geowany> Scaneia
<kernel> "canais" melhores
<Geowany> Ai vc ve o sinal
<kernel> de pouco uso
<Geowany> E o canal
<kernel> quero um programa mais especifico
<kernel> de analize
<MarconM> kernel: soh se fizer um tipo script para analize
<Geowany> E o kismet ainda existe?
<kernel> sim
<MarconM> cara
<MarconM> acho q vou jogar left 4 daed
<MarconM> dead
<kernel> eu ate mexi nele no meu sistema passado
<kernel> mais eu nao testei nesse meu
<kernel> nao soube configura=lo
<Geowany> Vou dormir enquanto o kubuntu instala
<MarconM> rsrs
<MarconM> Geowany: net de 1mb
<kernel> aqui é 35MB
<kernel> mais meu adaptador é fodz
<Geowany> Quero acordar e ver a telinha dizendo que tudo ta ok, so reiniciar
<kernel> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 07d1:3c0d D-Link System DWA-125 Wireless N 150 Adapter(rev.A1) [Ralink RT3070]
<Geowany> Mas do jeito que sou azarado
<MarconM> Geowany: que nada depois tem que rolar um upgrade
<MarconM> dist-upgrade
<Geowany> Ja marquei pra atualizar
<MarconM> vai baixar 500mb
<kernel> ainda existe o dist=upgrade?
<Geowany> Marcon, nem vai rolar pq vou instalar kernel pae
<kernel> auiheiuaheiuhaieue
<Geowany> Flw
<Geowany> Fui
<xuxucoo> kernel
<xuxucoo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=k8pkPvrnlhg&NR=1
<v0ltaire> Opa galera, alguém pode me dar uma ajudinha com meu audio aqui no ubuntu.. Estou com um problema que mesmo colocando o plug do fone o audio ainda continua saindo no note.. alguém sabe como resolver este problema ?
<doeman> pessoal, alguma versão estável voltada para instalação em notebooks?
<legilson> QUERY Ursinha
<tiagoscd> dia :)
<JoT> Olá Amigos Preciso de Ajuda Na Configuração Do IPTABLEs para emenizar Ataques DDOS dual syn
<JoT> Minha ideia era ter uma configuração  que limitac o Numero de vezes que o Client pudec enviar Uma Quantidade X De pacote
<Fisico> Rudolf_ ^^
<xuxucoo> (08:33:19) <JoT> Olá Amigos Preciso de Ajuda Na Configuração Do IPTABLEs para emenizar Ataques DDOS dual syn
<xuxucoo> (08:34:08) <JoT> Minha ideia era ter uma configuração  que limitac o Numero de vezes que o Client pudec enviar Uma Quantidade X De pacote
<xuxucoo> JoT isso é praticamente
<xuxucoo> impossivel
<xuxucoo> evitar ataque ddos
<xuxucoo> oq ameniza
<xuxucoo> é ter 1 link secundario
<xuxucoo> de escudo
<xuxucoo> pra filtrar os ataques
<MarconM> compra link foda
<xuxucoo> como mto dc´s fazem
<xuxucoo> MarconM tu ja viu
<xuxucoo> como dc la nos eua
<xuxucoo> fazem?
<MarconM> eu li algo a respeito
<xuxucoo> eles compram 1 link la so pra nego matar
<MarconM> mas saber como é nao sei nao
<xuxucoo> usa como 1 escudo
<MarconM> hunm
<xuxucoo> ddos
<xuxucoo> é impossible
<xuxucoo> proteger
<xuxucoo> ainda mais os hackos
<xuxucoo> q atacam de varios
<xuxucoo> lugares
<xuxucoo> com bots
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> anonyumous 0.0
<xuxucoo> serio
<xuxucoo> compra 1 maquina em dc
<xuxucoo> é mais seguro
<xuxucoo> tem infraestrutura dc´s
<xuxucoo> e links de sobra
<xuxucoo> violentos
<MarconM> xuxucoo: acho q ele nao quer gastar
<MarconM> rss
<xuxucoo> http://www.gtcomm.net/ddos-protection.php
<MarconM> hunm
<xuxucoo> ja viu isso ai MarconM ?
<MarconM> nao
<MarconM> vou dar uma olhada
<xuxucoo> esse dc
<xuxucoo> parece q usam links como escudos
<xuxucoo> pra filtrar
<xuxucoo> dizem q é bem seguro
<MarconM> vai amenizar neh
<MarconM> muito
<MarconM> mas evitar msm ... é complicado
<MarconM> xuxucoo: ele pode fazer é ativar por exemplo 3 tentativas para entrar
<MarconM> ele cai a conexao
<MarconM> ou bloqueia
<MarconM> os email fazem isso
<xuxucoo> MarconM evitar
<xuxucoo> tenke torrar
<xuxucoo> em link
<xuxucoo> infelizmente
<xuxucoo> a globo.com
<xuxucoo> deve ter link até o c* fazer bico
<xuxucoo> pq nunca vi akilo off
<xuxucoo> eos anonymous ameaçaram offar la
<xuxucoo> e nao conseguiram
<MarconM> xuxucoo: sim
<MarconM> eles tem mais servidor do que o google
<MarconM> aeuaheaueheau
<xuxucoo> MarconM duvido
<xuxucoo> q deve ter mais q o google
<MarconM> srsr
<xuxucoo> mais das br´s
<xuxucoo> aki
<xuxucoo> acho q eles sao os tops
<MarconM> eu tava zuando
<MarconM> ^
<xuxucoo> digo entre globo uol ig e terra
<xuxucoo> etc
<xuxucoo> acho q a globo em ti
<xuxucoo> é a mais forte
<MarconM> isso é ctz
 * MarconM ja volta
<JoT> O meu problema
<JoT> è as mulecada que pega esses Softwares pra "pacota' e fica lagando meu server.
<JoT> Bloquear esse tp de usuario deve ser posivel
<EduardeCalibal> O problema não é bloquear... O problema é que os pacotes continuam chegando.
<EduardeCalibal> Eles comem banda e processamento, mesmo que ignorados.
<JoT> Mas apartir do momento que eles são bloqueados a banda que eles comem é bem menor.
<JoT> e o problema não é nem a banda e si, é o numero de tabela de requisição que gera no servidor
<Rudolf> Fisico: e ae
<Rudolf> JoT: cara, iptables não faz isso
<Rudolf> JoT: esquece
<Rudolf> JoT: se vc sofre ataque DoS entre em contato com seu provedor para que ele coloque um "blackhole" nesse ataque
<JoT> eu não posso fazer isso ?
<JoT> no ataque minha unica opcao é esperar parar, deeve ter uma forma de ir bloqueando por ip no min
<Rudolf> JoT: não acontece
<Rudolf> JoT: só seu ISP pode te ajudar
<Rudolf> JoT: REJECT ou DENY vai 1) consumir seu link, 2) consumir recurso da maquina
<Rudolf> JoT: ataque desse nivel derruba até NASA, como vimos outro dia
<JoT> mas uma coisa é 2000 ips, estamos falando de no maximo 10 pessoas com softwares publicos
<JoT> com links baixos
<Rudolf> JoT: mas se essas 10 pessoas estão te incomodando...
<JoT> com ctz, atrapalha todos meus outros usuarios, eles nao conseguem derrubar o server, mas lagam ele d+
<JoT> ate vi como funciona o programa
<Rudolf> JoT: acesso a porta 80?
<Rudolf> JoT: vc pode tentar isso aqui
<Rudolf> JoT: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -m state --state NEW -m limit --limit 50/minute --limit-burst 200 -j ACCEPT
<JoT> não é a 80
<xuxucoo> JoT
<xuxucoo> 1 alternativa barata
<xuxucoo> seria 1 vpn
<JoT> oq é vpn?
<Rudolf> vish
<xuxucoo> e mais eficaz
<Rudolf> JoT: mude a porta
<xuxucoo> Rudolf atake ddos ataca qalqer porta
<xuxucoo> indifere
<xuxucoo> JoT vpn
<xuxucoo> é tipo
<xuxucoo> 1 proxy
<xuxucoo> esconde seu ip total
<xuxucoo> msn
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: ele disse server
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: achei que fosse ataque a algum servço
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: mas ele pode tirar o --dport 80
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: na verdade estou por fora do "ambiente" dele
<sr_xuxucoo> Rudolf
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: nem sei se ele explicou também
<sr_xuxucoo> ddos
<sr_xuxucoo> é impossivel
<JoT> é um server Game, geralment atacado por Syn flood e ddos
<Fisico> Rudolf bom dia
<sr_xuxucoo> entao
<sr_xuxucoo> ddos
<sr_xuxucoo> é impossivel proteger
<sr_xuxucoo> por porta
<sr_xuxucoo> nao existe isso
<Rudolf> sr_xuxucoo: menos ainda por iptables
<JoT> e c eu bloquear todas e deixar apenas a q uso
<Rudolf> sr_xuxucoo: já disse isso
<sr_xuxucoo> Rudolf correto
<sr_xuxucoo> o ideal ou compra 1 link potente
<sr_xuxucoo> ou camufle
<sr_xuxucoo> a rede
<sr_xuxucoo> mete 1 vpn
<sr_xuxucoo> caso tenha $$
<sr_xuxucoo> migre para 1 dedicado
<Rudolf> JoT: seu server anda vai ter que rebolar para rejeitar todas as conexoes
<Rudolf> JoT: o bloqueio é no ISP
<sr_xuxucoo> JoT vc hospeda na sua internet?
<sr_xuxucoo> se eu fosse hostar algo do genero
<sr_xuxucoo> pra ganhar $$
<sr_xuxucoo> eu meteria num dedicado
<Rudolf> JoT: para vc estudar
<sr_xuxucoo> tem link etc fora q nao torra em energia o dc proporciona isso tudo
<Rudolf> JoT: http://www.mydigitallife.info/prevent-and-stop-dos-or-ddos-attacks-on-web-server-ddos-deflate/
<Rudolf> JoT: http://linuxgazette.net/108/odonovan.html
<JoT> NA UOL
<sr_xuxucoo> Rudolf se ele hosta em net residencial dele
<sr_xuxucoo> ele ta ferrado
<sr_xuxucoo> JoT uol é lixo
<sr_xuxucoo> link baixo keles clouds
<JoT> estou percebendo isso acada dia
<sr_xuxucoo> compra 1 na gtcom
<Rudolf> sr_xuxucoo: fuleragem rulez
<sr_xuxucoo> ou akele dc
<sr_xuxucoo> staminus
<sr_xuxucoo> tem proteção boa a ddos
<sr_xuxucoo> !google staminus
<sr_xuxucoo> sao gringos
<sr_xuxucoo> mais sao seguros
<JoT> Eu gostaria de uma solução pra este no momento, nao possso fugir deu m problema, pq com ctz vou encontralo novament
<sr_xuxucoo> http://staminus.net/
<JoT> Entendo que vc comparar a ter 100 1000 ips me flodando gera problema
<sr_xuxucoo> sao caras
<Rudolf> JoT: a solução para seu problema é no Isp
<sr_xuxucoo> mais tem proteção ddos
<JoT> agora 10 tem que ser posivel bloquear
<sr_xuxucoo> JoT
<sr_xuxucoo> seu cloud na uol
<Rudolf> JoT: converse com seu provedor
<sr_xuxucoo> é akele de 59 r$?
<JoT> ou configurar de forma q nao seja facil fazer um syn flood
<sr_xuxucoo> 2 mb?
<JoT> 8mb
<Rudolf> JoT: leia os links que te mandei
<sr_xuxucoo> Rudolf o isp dele é cloud uol
<sr_xuxucoo> vps
<sr_xuxucoo> akilo nao aguenta nada
<sr_xuxucoo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> JoT: se não funfar fale com seu provedor
<sr_xuxucoo> ainda mais uol
<sr_xuxucoo> dc fortes la dos eua
<sr_xuxucoo> ja sofrem com ddos
<sr_xuxucoo> q dirá uol
<Rudolf> sr_xuxucoo: acho que fim de papo
<sr_xuxucoo> JoT 8 mb de net
<sr_xuxucoo> nao é nada
<sr_xuxucoo> cara
<sr_xuxucoo> ainda mais pra segurar ddos
<JoT> mas ddos, de um usuario com 1mb
<sr_xuxucoo> na ovh tem umas maquinas la com 1 giga de porta
<JoT> de internet da pqp
<sr_xuxucoo> q sao mais forte
<sr_xuxucoo> q esses vps da uol
<sr_xuxucoo> ja sofrem problemas
<sr_xuxucoo> essas vps do uol
<sr_xuxucoo> nao aguentam 1 peido
<sr_xuxucoo> ja tive servidor la
<sr_xuxucoo> lixo d+
<sr_xuxucoo> prefiro pagar caro na staminus
<sr_xuxucoo> nunca me deu dor de cabeça
<spiga> sr_xuxucoo: para com isso....fica enganando os caras... toma tento rapaz.
<sr_xuxucoo> spectra pq?
<sr_xuxucoo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sr_xuxucoo> mais to falando
<sr_xuxucoo> o maluco hospeda em uol
<spiga> uol e osso.
<spiga> hostgator...algo assim tb e muito bom.
<spiga> parou de entrar no php por causa do blaa.
<spiga> ]?
<JoT> Bom, oq poss ofazer entao é configurar um IPtable pra dificultar a vida de qm tenta..
<Rudolf> JoT: leia os links
<sr_xuxucoo> spectra ele me baniu
<sr_xuxucoo> ;~~
<spiga> osso
<sr_xuxucoo> spiga foi oq falei pra ele
<sr_xuxucoo> hostgator staminus sao bons
<sr_xuxucoo> melhor pagar 1 valor mais caro
<sr_xuxucoo> do q comprar coisa barata
<sr_xuxucoo> e ter dor de cabeça
<spiga> sim.
<spiga> agora o hostgator ta com server no BR
<spiga> http://www.hostgator.com.br/?gclid=CNDaicPJsrICFQc4nAod8AkArw
<spiga> versao BR
<sr_xuxucoo> eu ia assinar
<sr_xuxucoo> na hostgator
<sr_xuxucoo> 1 x
<sr_xuxucoo> mais axei salgado a lot
<sr_xuxucoo> kkkkkkkkkk
<sr_xuxucoo> staminus 99 usd
<sr_xuxucoo> sai 1 dedicado
<sr_xuxucoo> la
<spiga> e meio salgado.. para sites com simples... mas quando precisa de um nivel mais alto..
<spiga> acredito que compensa pagar.
<sr_xuxucoo> a
<sr_xuxucoo> isso é vdd
<sr_xuxucoo> fora q é pra ganhar $$
<ricoo> tudo
<ricoo> JoT
<ricoo> ker ver
<ricoo> como funfa ddos
<ricoo> ?
<ricoo> JoT
<ricoo> caiu?
 * JoT slaps ricoo around a bit with a large trout
<JoT> Sim quero Ricoo
<spiga> lol
<freedom_linux> alguém sabe dizer se o número de colunas em uma query tem influencia no tempo de execução de uma query???
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> freedom_linux, depende da query, não?
<freedom_linux> Ctrl-Alt-Del, um query sem junções
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Ctrl-Alt-Del, cola a query ai
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> paste
<alexactis> buenas pessoal,
<alexactis> alguem aqui já usou o Back|Track?
<alexactis> não consigo rodar o live CD dele em meu netbook
<alexactis> e queria testar as vulnerabilidades de minha rede
<alexactis> ver se consigo pegar a senha de acesso ao roteador etc...
<alexactis> vunerabilidades dos pcs lá de casa
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehe
<Rudolf> alexactis: defina "não consigo"
<alexactis> provavel problema de compatibilidade de video
<alexactis> fica no prompt mas não me dá acesso a nenhum programa
<Rudolf> logs
<alexactis> e dá erro no apt-get, vale lembrar que o live está no pendrive
<Rudolf> alexactis: pra que vc vai rodar apt-get no pendrive?
<Rudolf> alexactis: alias, qual o erro do apt-get?
<alexactis> kra tenteni de tudo para ver se atualizava a placa de vídeo, hehehe
<alexactis> a verdade é que tentei todas as resoluções de vídeo que são datas pelo inicalizador do so e nenhuma funciona
<alexactis> tentei abrir em modo texto mas nenhuma pasta aparece para eu buscar os progs só a Desktop
<Rudolf> alexactis: tá apanhando do básico hein
<alexactis> hehehe
<alexactis> é verdade
<alexactis> e muito
<alexactis> não consigo abrir as configs de video pelo modo texto...
<alexactis> inclusive estou baixando denovo a iso para ver se era problems de gravação
<Rudolf> ai ai
<JoT> INSTALEI um Firewall aqui mas nao gostei dele, como desinstalo em server linux
<kernel> Rudolf, o SysV é a mesma coisa do Sysvinit?
<kernel> em que influencia o systemd
<H3ruS> Rudolf:
<altecnologic> Salve salve!
<altecnologic> Boa tarde
<tiagoscd> tarde
<tiagoscd> kernel: http://wiki.debian.org/systemd#Issue_.231:_sysvinit_vs._systemd-sysv
<legilson> Tarde boa
<kernel> tava olhando sobre isso tiagoscd
<kernel> parece que advinhou
<kernel> lol
<tiagoscd> :-)
<altecnologic> preciso de alguem que me ajude com iptables, squid e apache2 o lance do redirecionamento, quando redireciona a porta 80 para o squid fico sem retorno do apache que esta escutando a porta 80.
<Rudolf> altecnologic: aquele de ontem?
<altecnologic> ISSO
<Rudolf> altecnologic: não disse que o apache ficava no uol?
<altecnologic> ia falar algora que alguns colegas do canal me ajudaram, mas ficou faltando esa parte
<altecnologic> nao,
<altecnologic> o site que chama o script fica no uol
<altecnologic> mas o apache fica na mesma maquina do iptables do squid etc....
<Rudolf> nossa
<Rudolf> que maneira fácil de dar merda
<altecnologic> rsrsrsr
<altecnologic> como assim?
<Rudolf> coloca o squid em outra máquina
<altecnologic> nao tem como
<altecnologic> tem que ficar tudo junti
<altecnologic> na verdade o servidor funciona perfeitamente.
<Rudolf> junto eu acho que essa gambi não vai rolar
<altecnologic> mas nesse contexto esta sem o squid
<altecnologic> o squid será uma implementação nova que queremos fazer
<altecnologic> me disseram que tudo é possivel com iptables (rsrsrsr)
<altecnologic> Amigos no canal me ajudem
<altecnologic> cade xispirito aquele canallha !!!
<altecnologic> Rudolf pense ai cara rsrs
<Rudolf> altecnologic: eu já te disse o que fazer
<Rudolf> altecnologic: mas eu não faço milagre
<altecnologic> nao posso colocar outro servidor em cada cliente.
<Rudolf> altecnologic: mas por que raios vc quer colocar squid em cima de um autenticador?
<xispirito> altecnologic: =(
<altecnologic> so para ter os logs de acesso
<Rudolf> altecnologic: pq já não coloca um altenticador no próprio squid?
<Rudolf> nossa, "autenticador"
<altecnologic> se tiver outra alternativa irei lhe dar um beijo
<Rudolf> malz
<H3ruS> Rudolf: comprei o cooler
<H3ruS> para o notebook
<Rudolf> H3ruS: e ae
<Rudolf> H3ruS: arresoreu-se?
<H3ruS> 0.0
<H3ruS> Oi ?
<Rudolf> altecnologic: o problema é ser transparente
<Rudolf> altecnologic: neste caso
<altecnologic> posso postar aquis as quatro linha que redireciona pra o squid? talvez tenha algum erro
<Rudolf> pode
<xispirito> Rudolf: eu disse pra ele, é setup de sentar e chorar
<altecnologic> iptables -t nat -I ALTECNETCARD -s 10.172.13.111 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<altecnologic> iptables -t nat -I ALTECNETCARD -s 10.172.13.111 -p tcp --dport 3128 -d 187.17.96.84 -j ACCEPT
<altecnologic> iptables -t nat -I ALTECNETCARD -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 187.17.96.84:3128
<altecnologic> iptables -t nat -A ALTECNETCARD -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 3128 -j DNAT --to 187.17.96.84:80
<H3ruS> 0.0
<H3ruS> pastebin
<H3ruS> rsrs
<altecnologic> 187.17.96.87 é o site da uol
<Rudolf> altecnologic: estou supondo que o -s é para testar né/
<altecnologic> eu perguntei anres
<altecnologic> srsrsr
<altecnologic> na verdade foi tudo dica de colegas ai
<altecnologic> eth0=wan
 * xispirito se esconde
<Rudolf> altecnologic: ow, onde é seu squid?
<altecnologic> eth1 lan
 * H3ruS olha para xispirito 
 * xispirito =(
<Rudolf> maaaaaaaaaano que rolo
 * H3ruS coloca a mão na cabeça
<Rudolf> altecnologic: vamos por partes
<altecnologic> claro
<H3ruS> Rudolf: se refere a jack estripador
<altecnologic> vou pegar um café
<Rudolf> 1) tudo que vier de 10.172.13.111 para a porta 80, independente de qual interface vai para a 3128
<H3ruS> altecnologic: traz 2
<xispirito> ah eu quero
<H3ruS> altecnologic: para xispirito nao
<altecnologic> vou te mandar por e-mail
<Rudolf> 2) tudo que vier de 10.172.13.111 na porta 3128 com destino a 187.17.96.84 vai ser aceito
<H3ruS> ok
<Rudolf> altecnologic: nessas duas regras, uma coisa não faz sentido
<altecnologic> isso
<Rudolf> altecnologic: o proxy squid está ONDE?
<xispirito> Rudolf: isto tudo funcoiona depois do cliente ser autenticado
<Rudolf> altecnologic: está em 187.17.96.84 ?
<altecnologic> 10.172.13.1:3128
<altecnologic> nao
<Rudolf> etão a regra está errada
<altecnologic> 187.17.96.84 é o site da uol
<xispirito> altecnologic: afinal, onde está o squid? 0.0
<Rudolf> xispirito: no 10.172.13.1
<altecnologic> esta ma maquina local aqui onde esta o apache
<altecnologic> é tudo num só lugar
<xispirito> então, claro, tá errado
<Rudolf> xispirito: bem errado
<Rudolf> iptables -t nat -I ALTECNETCARD -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 187.17.96.84:3128
<Rudolf> heuheieuieueiuhe
<Rudolf> altecnologic: vc percebe o erro nessa regra?
<xispirito> eu disse pra ele: iptables bla bla ip_do_server:3128
 * H3ruS quer aprender iptablees
<Rudolf> vc tá está fazendo como se o squid estivesse no 187...
<altecnologic> percebo agora
<altecnologic> amigos nao entendo quase nada de linux, agradeço à voces ai
<altecnologic> isso tudo ai foi dica do xispirito, EduardeCalibal, PinguimUnbano e mais alguns outros
<altecnologic> e naturalmente eu futuquei para testar rsrsrsr
 * xispirito vai comprar cigarro, denovo
<altecnologic> rsrsrs
<altecnologic> ok
<xispirito> haehau
<altecnologic> ja comprei 3
<altecnologic> ai http://pastebin.com/Ckcyp7nn
<xispirito> não, mas eu fui mesmo aquele dia
<altecnologic> esse script esta no meu servidor aqui com o apache squid etc...
<altecnologic> o site da uol executa esse script ai
<altecnologic> eu acretido
<altecnologic> ontem lhe esperei
<altecnologic> maior bolo ai
<xispirito> ontem eu tive que dormir
<xispirito> eu já tava pareçendo que usava óculos, tamanha olheiras
<altecnologic> rsrsrs
<altecnologic> e normal entao eu tb
<altecnologic> acho que é o vicio
<altecnologic> de computador
<xispirito> é porque eu quero vencer, ser mais forte que o sono ...
<altecnologic> rsrsr
<altecnologic> toma rebite!
<xMaRcElLo> hi peopples
<altecnologic> hi girls!!
<xMaRcElLo> pessoal
<altecnologic> o script anterior libera o ip do cliente para navegar
<altecnologic> preciso que ele gero os logs do squid
<altecnologic> esse script aqui http://pastebin.com/rh0uUTt9
<xMaRcElLo> alguém sabe me explicar se é possível colocar a barra de ferramentas do ubuntu 12.04 na horizontal?
<altecnologic> desconecta o cara da net
<Rudolf> altecnologic: primeiro, testa sem script cara
<Rudolf> altecnologic: verifica se vc consegue subir o squid e navegar
<Rudolf> altecnologic: depois implementa a segunda "segurança"
<xispirito> xMaRcElLo: acho que só via código fonte 0.0
<altecnologic> sim consigo sim
<altecnologic> mas nao consigo me desconectar.
<altecnologic> esse ultimo script ai
<xMaRcElLo> xispirito: ok vou procurar o método. E a situaçao de fechar a janela... por exemplo está no lado esquerdo... é possível trocar para o lado direito?
<xispirito> xMaRcElLo: sim, isto sim, através do gnome-tweak
<xMaRcElLo> o gnome já vem na instalaçao ou eu preciso instalar algum repositório?
<xispirito> xMaRcElLo: é só mandar instalar, normal: apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<xMaRcElLo> positivo xispirito  obrigado
<H3ruS> positivo e operante
<H3ruS> =D
<xMaRcElLo> f
<xMaRcElLo> fé na missao
<xispirito> xMaRcElLo: heheh
<xMaRcElLo> o exercito brasileiro optou pela opçao de software livre
<xMaRcElLo> estou ajudando nessa missao
<xispirito> xMaRcElLo: você é militar?
<xMaRcElLo> sim
<xispirito> entendi
<xMaRcElLo> terceiro sargento da arma de engenharia
 * xispirito esconde as escopeta
<xispirito> H3ruS: nada de bomba hoje, ok?
<xMaRcElLo> kkk
<xMaRcElLo> vcs sao experts nesse sistema?
<xispirito> xMaRcElLo: eu sou só um autodidata curioso
<xMaRcElLo> show
<xMaRcElLo> temos alguns autodidatas aqui em java
<xispirito> eu optei por Python, sh, C++ ...
<xMaRcElLo> eu tb pelo c + +
<xispirito> xMaRcElLo: eu sempre tive curiosidade ... na carreira militar, há espaço para computação, tipo, programação e etc?
<xMaRcElLo> sim
<xispirito> há um setor de armamento virtual? =D
<xMaRcElLo> departamento central de ciencia e tecnologia
<xMaRcElLo> sim... departamento de guerra cibernética... e algumas outras q nao posso divulgar por se tratar de assuntos sigilosos
<xispirito> é, por que pelo cenário que vjo pintyado no mundo, estamos vivendo a nova corrida armamentista
<xispirito> #vejo
<xMaRcElLo> mas para quem curte informática é uma profissao muito boa... eu me especializei bastante com varias certificaçoes oracle microsoft etc
<xispirito> é...eu optei por correr de Microsoft ...
<xMaRcElLo> nao xispirito  nos nao estamos na corrida armamentista... pelo contrario... somos profissionais da guerra sim... porem estamos em tempos de paz
<xMaRcElLo> é claro q se for preciso iremos usar a nossa força... mas longe disso atualmente
<xispirito> xMaRcElLo: eu não me referia ao exército Brasileiro em si, foi mais global
<xMaRcElLo> ah sim
<xMaRcElLo> mais precisamente nossos amigos norte-americanos
<xispirito> e me referia a armas cibernéticas =D
<xispirito> xMaRcElLo: também
<xMaRcElLo> qual sua idade meu camarada
<xispirito> eu tenho vinte e quatro anos xMaRcElLo
<xMaRcElLo> show... vem trabalhar conosco
<xispirito> eu não vejo como ...
<xMaRcElLo> pvt
<xispirito> ok
<Rudolf> heuehiuehieuheiuheiueh
<Rudolf> xispirito: cuidado com o lado negro da força padawan
<xispirito> =D
<xispirito> acho que ele achou que eu era um super hacker detentor de conheçimentos que poderiam salvar a nação de um disastre ou nos alavancar ao patamar de potencia cibernética
<xispirito> não é por ae =D
<Rudolf> euheiuehiuehe
<Rudolf> xispirito: Luke, i'm your father!
<xispirito> lol
<andretyn> xispirito, o lado negro forte é, padawan, cuidado tenha...
<andretyn> KKKKKK
<xispirito> o engraçado é que o xMaRcElLo falou que era militar, dae falei de bomba pro H3rus e ele foi embora 0.0
<Rudolf> xispirito: deve ter sido logado no DLP deles
<Rudolf> huehieuhiuheiuhe
<xispirito> huaeahueahu
<andretyn> xispirito, tah ficado, rapaz, HEHEHEHEHEHE
<xispirito> o mácimo que vão conseguir de mim é uns mp3 de Heavy Metal
<andretyn> ficado/fichado
<xispirito> #máximo
<xispirito> só falta montar uma operação militar, dae chega aqui tem pra pegar meus mp3 =(
<andretyn> xispirito, faça como eu, tenho uma partição criptografada, chave de 512, nem com reza brava eles conseguem abrir:))
<xispirito> na casa do H3rus, vão achar isto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS70Wf2EG0w
<andretyn> soh sobre tortura@@@
<xispirito> eu não vou criptografar mp3, me nego =D
<xispirito> o máximo que faço aqui é montar uma rede com várias máquinas e testas ferramentas de rede nelas, todos sistemas meus
<Rudolf> alguém saber recuperar senha de 11g-XE?
<xispirito> alguém usa OpenBox ae?
<andretyn> xispirito, toh no lxde com openbox, mas q queres saber
<andretyn> ?
<xispirito> eu queria saber se isto ainda funciona: http://dpaste.com/800524/
<legilson> como instalar e fazer funcionar impressora Samsung ML-2165W
<Rudolf> legilson: cups cups cups and luck
<andretyn> xispirito, testa em uma maquina virtual antes de rodar na maquina principal, eu acho q não funciona mais, mas testa...
<xispirito> eu escrevi isto tem uns dois anos, e tem gente querendo incluir em pacote ...
<legilson> ok obrigado pela dica mais não funcionou já fiz esta tentativa anteriomente
<Rudolf> legilson: não sei o que vc fez, não posso "A-DE-VE-NHAR"
<andretyn> legilson, veja no google se tem alguem com o mesmo problema q vc, muitas impressoras vc soh tem q espetar para funcionar, outras tem q, talvez, configurar algumas coisas... veja lah
<xispirito> eu tenho um pé frio com impressora que é fora do comum
<andretyn> xispirito, eu aprendi, depois de muita topada, levar um note pra ver se configura de primeira, sei q eh radical, mas funciona:))
<xispirito> andretyn: é por ae mesmo, não há outra maneira
<andretyn> xispirito, desde Stallman, os sistemas livres tem q sambar para configurar impressoras, malditas CIA... :)
<xispirito> aliás, tudo começou por causa de uma maldita impressora 0.0
<xispirito> elas tem histórico já, só encomodam
<andretyn> sim, sim:((
<legilson> é problema de hardware mesmo
<legilson> a HP funciona normalmente
<legilson> o problema deve ser de drivers
<andretyn> xispirito, eu radicalizei essa ano, soh tenho pdf e uso uma impressora virtual q imprime direto para PDF, se quiserem doc meu, soh pdf, papel nunca mais :-))
<xispirito> ahueahu
<legilson> as soluções propostas pelo guru Google tb não consegui por essa maquina para imprimir
<Rudolf> legilson: então tá explicado
<Rudolf> driver
<legilson> ok se alguem descobrir depois eu volto a perguntar
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehieuhiueh
<andretyn> legilson, tem alguns outros drives q vc pode instalar além dos q vem por default no ubuntu...
<Rudolf> legilson: não seria melhor vc descobrir?
<legilson> é seria bom sim
<legilson> tem um driver que vem para linux
<legilson> mais não é deb
<andretyn> legilson, tenta ver no site www.vivaolinux.com,br, pesquisa lah...
<legilson> e ai não sei como utilizar
<legilson> valeu vou dar uma olhada
<xispirito> a muito eu era membro deste site, dae começou a apareçer artigos do tipo: "como mudr o tema do ubuntu", "como adicionar uma bolinha que gira no boot do ubuntu", "como mudar a cor da barra do ubuntu" ...
<xispirito> dai sai
<Rudolf> nego acha que dá para advinhar o problema e a solução
<Rudolf> difícil ajudar assim
<andretyn> xispirito, era bom esse site, mas agora....
<xispirito> andretyn: sim, eu sei
<Celso> ainda existe site que fale de Linux bom?
<xispirito> eu não acompanho mais nenhum
<Celso> eu tambem não
<andretyn> Celso, soh os estrangeiros, e mesmo assim... tem que pesquisar
<legilson> !pasteSamsung ML-2165W under Ubuntu 12.04 does not print
<legilson> www.bchemnet.com/.../index.php?... - Traduzir esta páginaCompartilhar13 Jun 2012 – Hi, I just bought a Samsung ML-2165W printer because of it's small size and also because they say it supports Linux. I followed the advise on ...
<legilson> alguem consegue resolver ou me dar dicas sobre isso?
<xispirito> você teria de postar a URL correta
<xispirito> para podermos ver
<legilson> Samsung ML-2165W under Ubuntu 12.04 does not print
<legilson> www.bchemnet.com/.../index.php?... - Traduzir esta páginaCompartilhar13 Jun 2012 – Hi, I just bought a Samsung ML-2165W printer because of it's small size and also because they say it supports Linux. I followed the advise on ...
<legilson> espera
<andretyn> !paste
<legilson> http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=04d96c9084b94692e153478d7754afb3&topic=8.msg31#msg31
<legilson> é que o cliente esta já quase desistindo da minha ubuntização
<legilson> rsrsrsrsr
<xispirito> legilson: tese post ai em cima fala que esta impressora imprime via wifi e explica como fazê-lo
<xispirito> se é isto que proura, achou
<legilson> pois é o que foi dito acima já foi feito e a maquina não imprime
<xispirito> você fez como diz lá no último post?
<legilson> sim
<andretyn> legilson,  o linux reconhece a maquina via wifi?
<legilson> reconhece, envia sinal e a mesma não imprime fica como se estivesse perdidada lost é um caso chato
<legilson> rsrsrsrs
<Rudolf> legilson: logs?
<legilson> sim ela conta as paginas, tentativas de de impressão, contabiliza como pagina impressa no spool
<legilson> é eu vou lr um pouco mais e marcar para amanha a solução deste probleminha
<legilson> abraço boa noite se eu resolver a solução faço um post e envio para a comunidade
<lemosxd01> alguem tem alguma solução pratica para o problema das placas iso com o ubuntu
<Rudolf> legilson: "placas iso" ?
<apgalvao> alguem sabe algum documento que indica o tempo de inicialização do ubuntu server?
<lemosxd01> não existe driver pelo menos que eu saiba que da suporte as placas de video iso no ubuntu. portanto a resolução não fica boa
<spiga> alguem tem torrent do walking dead legendado para baixar todos campitulos de 1x
<Fisico> Rudolf olha a pergunta do apgalvao, vc sabe?
<Rudolf> não uso ubunut
<Rudolf> nem imagino
<Fisico> será q isso num tem no forun?
<Fisico> deve ter
<Fisico> apgalvao entra nos fóruns
<Rudolf> spiga: offtopic
<Fisico> do buntu
<Fisico> ubuntu
<apgalvao> ok
<Cristiano_Said> Rudolf
<Cristiano_Said> pode me dar uma luz no problema com iptables?
<Rudolf> se eu souber
<Cristiano_Said> esta aqui http://pastebin.com/pqrRLeEs
<Cristiano_Said> se alguem puder me ajudar
<Cristiano_Said> esse é um script que é executado por um site que esta na uol. esse script esta em meu servidor local
<Cristiano_Said> ele autoriza, libera o cliente para acessar a internet
<Cristiano_Said> o problema de depois do cara colocar o login em login1.altecnologic.com.br
<Cristiano_Said> e o script que postei é executado
<Cristiano_Said> abre outro site para ele se desconectar
<Cristiano_Said> mas ai os pacotes que deveriam ir para porta 80 do apache e vai para o squid
<Cristiano_Said> e ai o apache nao executa o outro script que é desconecatar.sh
<pinpotral> tem como alguem me da um suporte, pois precisa ser detalhado e com fotos?
<Rudolf> pinpotral: quer pagar quanto?
<pinpotral> de graça :D
<Cristiano_Said> Alguem ai
<pinpotral> é sério
<pinpotral> é problema de desligamento
<pinpotral> o 12.04 32bits para de funcioanar as vezes
<Rudolf> pinpotral: testou RAM?
<Rudolf> pinpotral: checou capacitores?
<Rudolf> 16:37 < Cristiano_Said> esse é um script que é executado por um site que esta na uol. esse script esta em meu servidor local
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: isso não faz NENHUM sentido
<pinpotral> nao
<pinpotral> é um notebook novo
<pinpotral> tava usando o win7
<pinpotral> ai testei o 34bits deu isso, passei agora pro 32bits
<Cristiano_Said> pq nao?
<Rudolf> pinpotral: não entendi
<pinpotral> eu percebi que acontece as vezes quando tem atualiazaçao na atualizacoes disponiveis
<Cristiano_Said> faz sim
<Cristiano_Said> é uma empresa de hotspot
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: não entendi sua frase
<mizifih> Queria saber se é possível eu rodar meu desktop, Estou usando o "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver", no Ubuntu 12.04
<Cristiano_Said> é assim
<Cristiano_Said> temos varios clientes com esse servidor
<Cristiano_Said> esses clientes vender a internet para seus clientes
<Cristiano_Said> e todos esses clientes acessam essa pagina de login que esta no uol.
<Rudolf> mizifih: defina "rodar meu desktop"
<mizifih> Rudolf, rotacionar, girar a tela em 90 graus
<Cristiano_Said> assim se nos fizermos alguma atualização do site da uol. fica atualizado em todos os clientes
<Rudolf> mizifih: se o nvidia-settings instalar consegue
<Rudolf> pinpotral: wtf?
<Rudolf> 16:49 DCC CHAT from pinpotral [192.168.0.10 port 60838]
<Rudolf> 16:49 DCC CHAT from pinpotral [192.168.0.10 port 49106]
<mizifih> Rudolf agora é a minha vez, defina "se o nvidia-settings instalar", hehehe
<Rudolf> mizifih: se o nvidia-settings instalar, consegue
<mizifih> Rudolf apt-get install nvidia-settings ?
<pinpotral> rudolf abri uma janela de dialogo aqui
<Rudolf> faltou a virgula, desculpe
<Rudolf> pinpotral: tá bloqueado
<Rudolf> pinpotral: fale aqui
<Rudolf> mizifih: nem imagino
<Rudolf> mizifih: do it
<mizifih> Rudolf parece que o driver do nVidia não tem opção alguma
<Rudolf> mizifih: não é driver
<Rudolf> mizifih: é settings
<Rudolf> mizifih: geralmente é pacote separado
<pinpotral> na hora de desligar da problema
<mizifih> Rudolf opa... em "System Details" eu tenho Driver: Unknown e Experience: Standard
<Rudolf> pinpotral: que problema/
<pinpotral> perai
<pinpotral> como eu ponho seu nome aqui?
<pinpotral> pra responder no xchat
<Rudolf> mizifih: lsmod |grep nv volta algo?
<pinpotral> tipo rudolf:  .. .. ?
<Rudolf> pinpotral: Rud<tab"
<Rudolf> pinpotral: Rud<tab>"
<pinpotral> Rud<tab> assim?
<pinpotral> haha funcionou nao
<Rudolf> <tab> = tecla tab
<pinpotral> a sim
<Cristiano_Said> Rudolf desistiu??
<mizifih> Rudolf marcio@BUTTMAN:~$ lsmod |grep nv
<mizifih> nvidia              10962290  43
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: do que?
<Rudolf> mizifih: drive carregado
<Cristiano_Said> de me ajudar
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: eu não entendi o seu ambiente
<Rudolf> Cristiano_Said: passo!
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsr
<mizifih> Rudolf blz, vou correr atrás de algo que gerencie o driver (dê opções, não sei lunix lingo)
<Cristiano_Said> blz
<Rudolf> mizifih: nvidia-settings
<Rudolf> mizifih: é o que gerencia o driver da nvidia
<Rudolf> mizifih: apt-cache search nvidia-settings
<Rudolf> mizifih: ao menos o driver está up
<Rudolf> mizifih: acho que basta configurar mesmo
<pinpotral> consegui nao rudolf
<pinpotral> mas veja aqui a imagem que fica as vezes
<pinpotral> http://imgur.com/IrF3Y
<pinpotral> ai o hd desliga, mas o cooler continua ligado e só desliga se desligar no botao do note
<mizifih> Rudolf
<mizifih> nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<mizifih> nvidia-settings-updates - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<Rudolf> mizifih: achou
<Rudolf> mizifih: instale e execute-o
<Rudolf> pinpotral: duas coisas
<Rudolf> pinpotral: imagens (neste caso) não dizem muita coisa
<Rudolf> pinpotral: então comece a entender que no linux /var/log estão todos os erros e problemas que ocorrem em sua máquina
<Rudolf> pinpotral: depois
<Rudolf> pinpotral: o que acontece se fizer o comando sudo halt ?
<pinpotral> so deigital sudo halt no terminal?
<pinpotral> só digitar*
<Rudolf> pinpotral: é
<pinpotral> Rudolf, perai entao
<Rudolf> pinpotral: o que acontece quando vc faz isso?
<Rudolf> pinpotral: vc vai fazer sem saber o que halt faz?
<Rudolf> pinpotral: man halt
<Rudolf> pinpotral: por favor
<pinpotral> o que?
<Rudolf> pinpotral: go ahead
<pinpotral> o que sudo halt faz??
<pinpotral> Rudolf,
<Rudolf> pinpotral: aaaaa
<Rudolf> pinpotral: desliga a máquina
<pinpotral> era pra zuar?
<Rudolf> pinpotral: não
<Rudolf> pinpotral: eu te perguntei
<Rudolf> o que acontece
<Rudolf> 16:58 < Rudolf> pinpotral: o que acontece se fizer o comando sudo halt ?
<pinpotral> ja fiz
<Rudolf> pinpotral: e o que houve?
<pinpotral> ficou naquela imagem do ubuntu carregando sabe
<Rudolf> pinpotral: só?
<pinpotral> o hd desligou ou parou de carregar nao sei ao certo, a luz que inidica o hd no note paraou de piscar e ficou parada nessa tela
<Rudolf> pinpotral: seu problema provavelmente é acpi
<Rudolf> pinpotral: mas seria necessário ver os logs do sistema para ter certeza
<pinpotral> como ?
<Rudolf> pinpotral: seu problema provavelmente é acpi
<pinpotral> da pra resolver essa acpi, Rudolf
<pinpotral> ?
<Rudolf> pinpotral: depende, se seu hardware for suportado sim
<Rudolf> pinpotral: SE for acpi mesmo
<mizifih> Rudolf precisei adicionar uma linha ao xorg.conf
<mizifih> Rudolf por padrão o nvidia-settings não permite rotacionar a tela, mas resolvido!
<pinpotral> 1 min Rudolf
<pinpotral> http://goo.gl/Ts26W esse é o meu note Rudolf
<pinpotral> da pra resolver?
<Rudolf> pinpotral: seguinte, ali não fala nada de chipset
<Rudolf> pinpotral: como disse, imagem não fala nada
<pinpotral> mas embaixo fala
<pinpotral> especificações
<Rudolf> pinpotral: ctrl+f acpi não retorna nada
<pinpotral> aqui?
<mizifih> Rudolf o xorg.conf não carrega por padrão as configurações do nvidia-settings também, e ele já estava instalado, hehehe. Daí e abri ele, salvei as configs no xorg.conf, depois abri o xorg.conf no gedit e adicionei a linha Option "RandRRotation" "on" na section do nVidia, salvei o xorg.conf, fiz log-off depois log-in na conta e pronto, a opção de rotacionar estava lá.
<Rudolf> pinpotral: dmesg, lspci -k
<pinpotral> que? haha
<Rudolf> mizifih: sim, mas tem a opção de abrir o nvidia-settings como root e ele já adicionar suas oções automaticamente
<Rudolf> mizifih: mas tanto faz
<Rudolf> mizifih: se virou, resolveu, parabens
<pinpotral> eu nao
<pinpotral> como faço isso?
<Rudolf> pinpotral: digite dmesg > dmesg.txt
<Rudolf> pinpotral: lspci -k > lspci.txt
<Rudolf> pinpotral: cola num pastebin.com da vida
<Rudolf> pinpotral: e me passa o endereço
<Rudolf> pinpotral: se vc puder colocar o /var/log/messages vai ser bom também
<pinpotral> ok mas perai
<pinpotral> coloco dmesg onde?
<pinpotral> terminal?
<pinpotral> Rudolf,
<Rudolf> no mesmo lugar do halt
<pinpotral> vai desligar de novo nao né???
<Rudolf> quando tiver duvida em um comando
<Rudolf> man comando
<pinpotral> coloquei dmesg no terminal
<pinpotral> apareceu varias coisas
<pinpotral> a agora?
<pinpotral> e*
<pinpotral> Rudolf,
<Rudolf> pinpotral: presta atenção no que eu escrevi
<Rudolf> 17:17 < Rudolf> pinpotral: digite dmesg > dmesg.txt
<Rudolf> 17:17 < Rudolf> pinpotral: lspci -k > lspci.txt
<Rudolf> 17:17 < Rudolf> pinpotral: cola num pastebin.com da vida
<Rudolf> 17:17 < Rudolf> pinpotral: e me passa o endereço
<pinpotral> dmesg - http://pastebin.com/92V9NJVy
<Rudolf> só isso?
<pinpotral> foi mal
<pinpotral> nao passei tudo
<pinpotral> http://pastebin.com/KWfaLNRM  - lspci -k
<pinpotral> e..
<pinpotral> dmesg - http://pastebin.com/xxDTBRzy
<pinpotral> Rudolf,
<Rudolf> [    1.196048] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared
<Rudolf> fui
<pinpotral> problemas com acpi
<pinpotral> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<MarconM> pinpotral: diga
<pinpotral> problemas com acdi como resolver??
<pinpotral> alguem???
<Ursinha> pinpotral, a gente pode tentar, mas vc precisa dar mais detalhes do que está acontecendo...
<pinpotral> Ursinha, é claro
<pinpotral> 1min
<pinpotral> http://pastebin.com/xxDTBRzy
<pinpotral> [    1.196048]
<pinpotral> viu ? Ursinha
<Ursinha> to vendo
<Ursinha> pinpotral, o que exatamente devo procurar nisso? isso é uma saida de dmesg, né?
<pinpotral> sim
<pinpotral> ta no 1.196048
<pinpotral> acdi
<pinpotral> Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared
<pinpotral> Ursinha,
<Ursinha> nussa, eu não tenho a minima idéia do que isso significa :)
<Ursinha> pinpotral, vc procurou isso no google pra ver o que retorna?
<pinpotral> o meu ubuntu 12,04 32bits aqui quando desligo as vezes fica com a imagem de desligando mas mas desliga, fica pra sempre isso
<Ursinha> (seria exatamente o que eu faria, pq eu não sei nada sobre isso :/)
<Ursinha> então, se não desliga pode ser pq os serviços não estão conseguindo desligar
<Ursinha> aqui comigo acontece isso também
<Ursinha> eu não parei pra investigar o pq
<pinpotral> acontece??
<pinpotral> com vc também?
<pinpotral> ai o hd desliga mas o pc nao, só desligo clicando no botao pra desligar
<pinpotral> exatamente igual?? Ursinha
<Ursinha> pinpotral, eu não sei se é exatamente igual, mas eu mando desligar e ele fica desligando pra sempre
<Ursinha> só no botão mesmo
<Ursinha> nem reboot funciona direito
<Ursinha> no seu funciona o reboot?
<pinpotral> também nao!
<pinpotral> mas nao uso com frequencia
<pinpotral> so quando tem atualização de alguma coisa e pede pra reiniciar?
<pinpotral> !*
<pinpotral> Ursinha,
<Ursinha> pinpotral, eu preciso investigar melhor o que acontece por aqui, dai eu vou poder saber e conseguir ajudar vc...
<Ursinha> será que tem alguem mais aqui que tem esse problema?
<pinpotral> acho que nao
<pinpotral> meu note é da toshiba
<EduardeCalibal> Li em alguns fóruns sobre alinha que mencionou mas não indicava nem como problema e nem com soluções.
<pinpotral> toshiba, nao semp toshiba!
<EduardeCalibal> Parece mais um alerta de compatibilidade.
<pinpotral> tbm li
<pinpotral> poxa quem souber me responde pelo pinportal@msn.com
<pinportal> Ursinha, vc trabalha na canonical pra resolver bugs?
<Ursinha> pinportal, eu trabalho pra achar bugs :)
<pinportal> se achar esse manda um e-mail pra pinportal@msn.com pf? Ursinha
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-14
<thiago-ghiote> oi
<thiago-ghiote> oi
<MarconM> boa noite
<kernel> boa
<kernel> MarconM, ja usou o systemd?
<MarconM> kernel: nao
<MarconM> nunca ouvi flar
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> eu botei ele aqui
<thiago-ghiote> i
<thiago-ghiote> gente atualizei meu ubuntu toda hora aparece um erro
<thiago-ghiote> "enviar relatorio"
<AiRhEaD> Qual a versão esta usando?
<thiago-ghiote> 12.04 lts
<AiRhEaD> Na versão 12.10 tive esse problema com os servidores brasileiros, passei para o principal resolveu
<thiago-ghiote> mais ta funcionando
<thiago-ghiote> normal
<thiago-ghiote> esse servidor é um saco
<thiago-ghiote> formatei meu hd
<thiago-ghiote> duas vezes por causa disso
<thiago-ghiote> não estava conseguindo instalar prrgramas
<AiRhEaD> Passa ele para o servidor principal
<AiRhEaD> Nos servidores brasileiros eu estava tendo muito problema com dependência
<thiago-ghiote> exatamente
<thiago-ghiote> já fiz isso
<thiago-ghiote> como atualizar pra versão 12.10
<thiago-ghiote> ?
<thiago-ghiote> sabe dizer
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<AiRhEaD> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaEPfYFd3_U veja se esse video possa te ajudar
<AiRhEaD> Mas antes recomendo fazer um backup dos seus arquivos
<thiago-ghiote> ah não
<thiago-ghiote> deixa pra lá
<thiago-ghiote> deixa chegar a 13.04
<thiago-ghiote> ai eu faço isso
<thiago-ghiote> rsrs
<thiago-ghiote> mais valeu
<AiRhEaD> blz
<thiago-ghiote> vc joga
<thiago-ghiote> jogos no seu ubunto
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<thiago-ghiote> ops ubuntu ?
<AiRhEaD> tenho jogado Urbano-terror
<thiago-ghiote> será que esse jogos da level up
<thiago-ghiote> peg ano wine
<thiago-ghiote> combat arms de preferencia ?
<thiago-ghiote> será que é possivel ?
<AiRhEaD> Estou por fora não vou saber te responder
<thiago-ghiote> vlw
<AiRhEaD> No site do Wine ele informa que roda, mas nunca usei
<thiago-ghiote> tbm vi
<AiRhEaD> vou fazer o teste depois
<thiago-ghiote> é
<AiRhEaD> vamos ver como roda
<thiago-ghiote> mano
<thiago-ghiote> é possivel rodar
<thiago-ghiote> mais vc tem que saber pegar todos os arquivos e organizar corretamente tendeu
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<AiRhEaD> Entendi
<thiago-ghiote> de boa mano
<thiago-ghiote> mais o ubuntu ta cada ano pior
<thiago-ghiote> da versão 11 pra cá
<thiago-ghiote> está recheado de bugs
<thiago-ghiote> rsrs
<AiRhEaD> Pq vc acha isso?
<thiago-ghiote> sla
<thiago-ghiote> to tendo probelmas
<thiago-ghiote> que nunca tive nas ves anteriores
<thiago-ghiote> "versão"
<AiRhEaD> Estranho, vc trocou de micro ou fez upgrade?
<xispirito> o que aconteçe é que os desenvolvedores estão mudando de paradigma, antes era pura eficiência, agora estão deixando enfirulado
<thiago-ghiote> não
<thiago-ghiote> meu pc
<thiago-ghiote> é novo
<thiago-ghiote> amd phe x6
<thiago-ghiote> 4gb de memoria
<thiago-ghiote> hd 500
<thiago-ghiote> e placa de video nvidia
<thiago-ghiote> gforce
<thiago-ghiote> já tive problema com lightdm
<thiago-ghiote> remove e instalei o gdm
<AiRhEaD> Minha máquina é bem inferior e não estou tendo problema olha que estou rodando a 12.10 Beta
<thiago-ghiote> fora outras coisas
<thiago-ghiote> logo
<thiago-ghiote> no inicio
<thiago-ghiote> ele tava bem lento
<thiago-ghiote> conseguir
<thiago-ghiote> arrumar a lentidão
<thiago-ghiote> mais mesmo assim não volto pro windows de jeito nenhum !
<AiRhEaD> Nem me fala infelizmente onde trabalho tenho que usar o windows
<thiago-ghiote> rsrs
<AiRhEaD> Isso sim que é estres
<AiRhEaD> cara como trava aqui
<thiago-ghiote> esse windows 8 copiou descaradamente o gnome 3
<thiago-ghiote> vc acha
<thiago-ghiote> ??eu achei
<thiago-ghiote> !
<AiRhEaD> O que mais dou risada é que me acostumei com o Unity e fico procurando a barra lateral no windows
<thiago-ghiote> eu tbm
<Ursinha> AiRhEaD, auahauha
<thiago-ghiote> logo quando vi esse menu unity
<thiago-ghiote> tomei um susto
<thiago-ghiote> não vou me acostumar com isso
<thiago-ghiote> depois de 5 dias me acostumei e gostei
<thiago-ghiote> e outra
<thiago-ghiote> sabe
<thiago-ghiote> uma barrinha preta
<AiRhEaD> Eu já não fico sem ele
<thiago-ghiote> eu tbm
<thiago-ghiote> até pensei em volta pro gnome classic
<thiago-ghiote> não deixa unity mesmo
<thiago-ghiote> rsrs
<thiago-ghiote> mano
<AiRhEaD> Podiam portar o unity para o windows para pessoas como eu que são obrigadas a trabalhar com o windows
<thiago-ghiote> é
<thiago-ghiote> sabe uma barrinha preta q quando vc passa o mouse nos icones do unity aparece o nome do programa
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<AiRhEaD> Sim
<thiago-ghiote> ai no seu pc ele fica uma parte apagada as vezes ?
<thiago-ghiote> ou seja
<thiago-ghiote> não aparece tudo
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<AiRhEaD> Será que o driver da placa de video não esta errada?
<thiago-ghiote> tbm
<thiago-ghiote> pensei nisso
<thiago-ghiote> antes de eu instalar o drive da placa de video
<thiago-ghiote> funcionava normalmente
<thiago-ghiote> no site da nvidia
<thiago-ghiote> tem disponivel
<thiago-ghiote> vou baixar e colocar pra vê
<AiRhEaD> Pelo que vc falou parece que vc não esta tendo todo desempenho do hardware
<thiago-ghiote> é
<thiago-ghiote> e mesmo sistema é 64bits
<AiRhEaD> eu uso a nVidia 9600GT
<thiago-ghiote> o meu é o
<thiago-ghiote> 9500gt
<thiago-ghiote> vc instalou o drive
<thiago-ghiote> pelo "drivers adicionais ?"
<AiRhEaD> Instalei o driver pelo próprio aplicativo de aplicativo Drivers adicionais do Ubuntu
<thiago-ghiote> isso mesmo
<jsapparts> exprimentem ativar o 3d de uma placa da " Via " , kkkkkkkkkkkk
<AiRhEaD> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<thiago-ghiote> acontece o que
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<AiRhEaD> Já tentei
<thiago-ghiote> aqui na lista de drivers adicionais
<thiago-ghiote> apareceu 4drivers
<thiago-ghiote> e o que ta ativado
<thiago-ghiote> é a versão current [recomendados]
<jsapparts> acontece nada, esse é o problema. kkkkkkkkkkkk
<jsapparts> Via é do demonio só pode
<jsapparts> kkkkkkkkk
<AiRhEaD> não ativa e tentei da Sis tbm
<AiRhEaD> esta no mesmo caminho
<AiRhEaD> Quais as outras opções que aparece?
<thiago-ghiote> mano o print já
<thiago-ghiote> pera
<kernel> exite Gadgets no xfce4?
<thiago-ghiote> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/422679_531740266843150_1896009410_n.jpg
<thiago-ghiote> ai o print
<AiRhEaD> Vc já tentou usar a versão 173?
<thiago-ghiote> acho que sim
<thiago-ghiote> vou tentar aqui agora
<thiago-ghiote> mano
<thiago-ghiote> vc sabe o lightdm
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<AiRhEaD> eu lembro que para mim tinha a 168 tbm
<AiRhEaD> agora não lembro qual eu usava
<Geowany> xGrind: consegui resolver
<thiago-ghiote> pera
<thiago-ghiote> ta instalando
<thiago-ghiote> mano
<thiago-ghiote> sabe o lightdm
<xGrind> Geowany: ?
<Geowany> xGrind: os jogos
<Geowany> que ficavam com o mouse resetando
<thiago-ghiote> vou reiniciar
<AiRhEaD> blz
<Geowany> xGrind: a bucha era no ubuntu x64
<kernel> Geowany, qual ambiente voce usa?
<thiago-ghiote> gnome
<Geowany> kernel: KDE
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<kernel> Geowany, sabe dizer se o xfce4 tem os gadgets igual ao no kde?
<Geowany> o único ambiente coeso nessa confusão maldita
<Geowany> consistente e integrado
<kernel> botei o systemd aqui
<kernel> tá filé
<Geowany> kernel: tem uns gadgets standalone
<kernel> Geowany, ai é
<kernel> onde eu baixo?
<kernel> queria instalar aqui
<Geowany> kernel: gdesklets
<thiago-ghiote> mano
<Geowany> alias...são do gnome
<Geowany> mas funfa no xfce tmb
<Geowany> eu usava esse
<thiago-ghiote> resolveu
<kernel> huMm
<thiago-ghiote> todos meus problemas
<kernel> ja iria perguntar se so rodava no gnome
<AiRhEaD> Deu certo?
<thiago-ghiote> s
<thiago-ghiote> não só esse outros
<thiago-ghiote> muito obrigado
<AiRhEaD> De nda
<thiago-ghiote> vou tentar instalar o lightdm de novo
<thiago-ghiote> volto agora
<AiRhEaD> ok
<xGrind> Geowany: nao sei q site eu vi hj, mas melhoraram o Nvidia, e o Ubuntu 12.10 esta bem melhor com jogos
<xGrind> achei
<xGrind> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/09/teste-de-performance-grafica-windows-7-vs-ubuntu-12-10.html
<Geowany> xGrind: to doido pra conseguir emular o call of duty com um bom desempenho
<Geowany> xGrind: vou tentar depois pelo playonlinux
 * Yutaka see good
<kernel> Geowany, achei
<kernel> community/gdesklets 0.36.3-4
<kernel>     System for bringing mini programs (desklets) onto your desktop
<kernel> é esse mesmo?
<Geowany> aham
<kernel> vou instalar
<kernel> Geowany, rolou nao
<kernel> deu um erro :/
<kernel> mais ele abriu aqui Geowany
<kernel> vou ver as configuraçoes
<Geowany> kernel: no unity fica ruim pq pra cada desklet add, ele mostra um icone na barra lateral
<kernel> rapaz aqui
<kernel> tem poucos
<kernel> tem como por aquele que faz os monitoramentos da CPU nao?
<Geowany> kernel: cara...tu ja tentou o conky?
<Geowany> conky fica bacana
<Geowany> pra fazer isso
<kernel> conky?
<Rudolf> hau!
<Rudolf> conky is awesome
<kernel> Geowany, tem a mesma função é?
<kernel> Rudolf, taquei o systemd
<kernel> aqui no Arch
<Rudolf> kernel: paaaarabens
<Rudolf> noite
<kernel> instalei o conky
<Rudolf> kernel: pq?
<kernel> quero um programinha que seja parecido com as funçoes de monitoramento dos gadgets do kde
<kernel> mais eu tou no xfce4
<Rudolf> tem o conky
<Rudolf> e tem o gkrellm
<kernel> qual é o melhor?
<Rudolf> depende do seu gosto
<kernel> Rudolf, o mais complexo
<kernel> que fique no desktop
<kernel> parecido com os gadgets do kde
<kernel> de monitoramento da CPU
<andretyn> kernel, tem o screenlets - Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME
<kernel> mais eu tou no xfce
<kernel> roda legal tambem?
<andretyn> kernel, da para instalar ateh gadgets do google. e sim ele roda em qualquer um, tava usando no Lubuntu
<Geowany> kernel: o conky é mais flexivel e charmoso
<Geowany> vai por mim
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> eu instalei ele aqui
<Geowany> kernel: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/screenshot/LXDE-LXDE-no-Fedora/
<andretyn> Geowany, tem q saber configurar, tipo, tem que editar arquivo de texto e tal... para quem está começando, vai ser um parto :))
<kernel> kkkkk
<kernel> andretyn, nao tou começando mano :/
<kernel> só pedi uma opnião.
<Geowany> andretyn: mas tem muito conkyrc pronto, e eu acho que o kernel já manja alguma coisa né =P
<Geowany> eu não vejo pq colocarem dificuldade
<Geowany> o lance não é saber configurar, é saber ler
<Geowany> =P
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> ja ta rolando aqui Geowany
<kernel> :)
<andretyn> Geowany, dificuldade todos passam, quem jah fez, nao lembra, pq jah fez =P
<kernel> tou vendo o arquivo aqui
<kernel> tem bixo de 7 cabeça nao :P
<Geowany> kernel: acho legal que dá pra expandir
<Rudolf> 0:01 < Geowany> o lance não é saber configurar, é saber ler
<Rudolf> Geowany: frase do ano
<Rudolf> Geowany: captou o ponto
<Geowany> pq ele tem uma variavel lá que mostra saída do comando que vc quiser
<kernel> hehehe
<Rudolf> kernel: eu prefiro o conky atualmente já que o gkrellm é gtk
<Geowany> Rudolf: brother...aqui acolá eu escrevo algum tutorial por aeee e fico possesso quando alguem comenta dúvidas por nao ter lido direto
<Rudolf> Geowany: povo não gosta de ler
<Geowany> Rudolf: ano passado eu mudei de emprego, e no antigo deixei a documentação dos servers
<Rudolf> Geowany: acostumado com o mastigado da televisão
<Rudolf> Geowany: aqui mesmo
<Geowany> quando eu cheguei nessa empresa
<Geowany> era tudo uma caixa preta pra mim
<Rudolf> Geowany: vem um e pede o manual para ler (guia foca)
<Rudolf> Geowany: vai outro e oferece video aula
<Geowany> aí refiz muita coisa do zero, e fui documentando
<Rudolf> Geowany: eu acho video complemento
<Rudolf> Geowany: nada substitui a documentação
<kernel> é verdade
<Geowany> Rudolf: hj em dia, la nesse antigo trampo os caras querem que eu fique dando suporte 0800
<kernel> a documentação é melhor
<Geowany> sendo qeu eu sou até um cara legal e passo os links
<Rudolf> kernel: mais profunda
<Geowany> mas os caras não querem links, pq links tem leituras
<Rudolf> kernel: abrange problemas
<Rudolf> kernel: video aula é um resumido do que o autor captou
<Geowany> querem já os comandinhos no ponto de dar ctrl c ctrl v na console
<Geowany> e sair por aí colocando avatar de "debian estilo matrix" no msn
<Rudolf> Geowany: isso
<Geowany> -.-'
<kernel> auiheaiUehUAIHEuihaE
<Rudolf> Geowany: "poser"
<Geowany> eu sou acadêmico em história =P
<Geowany> leitura comigo não é problema
<kernel> tem umas variaveis aqui no arquivo dele Geowany
<kernel> molimpeza pra alterar
<Rudolf> kernel: é quase uma linguagem de programação
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<Rudolf> kernel: mas vc pega o jeito
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> tudo que eu aprendi é na correria
<Geowany> kernel: Rudolf escrevi um pouco sobre o conky a algum tempo atrás
<Geowany> http://www.softwarelivre-ac.org/areas/geral/77-configuracoes/71-conky-monitor-de-sistema-levissimo.html
<Ricardo__> Geowany, usando kubuntu 64 aehahaehea
<Geowany> Ricardo__: baixei a patente
<Geowany> to de 32bits com kernel pae
<Geowany> meus jogos voltaram a funfar
<Ricardo__> eh eu como nao jogo
<Ricardo__> vo ficar de 64
<Ricardo__> ta bem legal ele
<Ricardo__> to curtindo até cara
<Geowany> falando nisso, acabei de fechar o urban terror
<Geowany> Ricardo__: cara, eu atualizei lá no trampo o meu ubuntu 11.10 pro 12.04
<kernel> tou no 64bits
<Geowany> e coloquei o meta kubuntu-desktop
<Ricardo__> mas ae veio unity?
<Geowany> ficou show de bola!
<kernel> Linux serverX 3.5.3-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Aug 26 09:14:51 CEST 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Geowany> não ficou bugado depois do update
<kernel> ;)
<Ricardo__> sim kde ta dando banho no unity e gnome 3
<Geowany> Ricardo__: aham
<Geowany> cara...ta na hora já
<kernel> nao curto o kde nem gnome
<Geowany> do povo parar de ficar viajando na maionese
<kernel> usei muito o kde
<kernel> pra mim os melhores sao xfce fluxbox e lxde
<Geowany> Ricardo__: eu consigo ter um ambiente funcional com o fluxbox ou lxde
<Ricardo__> talvez o gnome 3 fike melhor daki um tempo
<Ricardo__> mas acho q vai demorar
<Rudolf> Geowany: sim, fluxbox
<Geowany> mas o lance cara, é que tenho planos de fazer migrações pra desktop
<Rudolf> Geowany: aqui desde 2004
<Rudolf> rsrsrsrr
<Geowany> tipo...teve uma época que eu usava só fluxbox
<MarconM> opa ... boa noite
<Geowany> aí no trampo instalei lá pra acesso publico na biblioteca o ubuntu com gnome
<Ricardo__> confesso q tinha preconceitos com kde
<Geowany> quem disse que eu sabia fazer alguma coisa no gnome?
<Ricardo__> pq era meio win style
<Geowany> huauhahuahuahuahau
<Ricardo__> meio viadinho
<Ricardo__> mas to mudando de opiniao
<Geowany> Ricardo__: cara...fica viadinho se vc quiser
<MarconM> ¬¬
<Geowany> o meu aqui é clean
<MarconM> isso ae Geowany
<Geowany> viadinho aqui só o MarconM mesmo
<Ricardo__> ate o MarconM ta nessa de kde
<Ricardo__> aahaha
<MarconM> 0.0
<Rudolf> heueheiuhiuhe
<MarconM> Oi ?
<Geowany> huahuauhahua
<Geowany> MarconM: =*
<Rudolf> MarconM: oi, e ae?
<MarconM> mal entrei ... ja estao me zoando
 * MarconM triste
<Ricardo__> deu uns pau no samba
<Geowany> Rudolf: rapaz...eu to querendo é saber como funfa essas coisas no ubuntu
<Ricardo__> mas ja fiz na mao aki
<Geowany> ajudar com documentação
<Ricardo__> e resolveu
<Geowany> dar um trato naquela wiki
<MarconM> eu quero tudo intel agora
<kernel> Geowany, rapaz eu nao criei esse arquivo ~/.conkyrc nao
<Ricardo__> o conky
<Ricardo__> tb deu merda
<MarconM> nao comprar dell vostro 3500
<Ricardo__> ficava fundo preto
<Ricardo__> no kde
<Ricardo__> um lixo
<kernel> tou editando no /etc/conky/conky.conf
<Rudolf> Geowany: que coisas?
<Ricardo__> mas vi uns forum ae e matei a charada
<Rudolf> Geowany: fale com a Ursinha-afk
<Geowany> kernel: cara, eu faço um link simbolico do ~/.conkyrc pra ~/.config/conky/<tema>/conkyrc
<MarconM> Geowany: como q ta o kubuntu ae ?
<Rudolf> Geowany: ela que é master aqui
<Geowany> Rudolf: ela não responde
<Rudolf> Geowany: de dia
<Ricardo__> MarconM, aki ta bom...
<Geowany> MarconM: ta show cara, depois que eu mudei pro 32bits
<Ricardo__> comendo ram mas ta bom
<MarconM> Geowany: massa
<Ricardo__> ahaaha
<Ricardo__> to usando 64
<kernel> vou por essa configuração que voce fez Geowany no meu pra ver como fica
 * MarconM usando mint kde 64
<Rudolf> vai lá
<Rudolf> todo mundo mostra o "uname -a"
<MarconM> Geowany: pior que kde ta bom hein
<Ricardo__> ta bem estavel ate depois do fiasco q foi o kde 4 no inicio
<MarconM> sim
<Rudolf> Linux asgard 3.5.3-gentoo-asgard #3 SMP PREEMPT Sun Sep 9 10:47:14 BRT 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Geowany> MarconM: tá cara...eu sempre gostei do kde pq ele não é uma colcha de retalhos
<Geowany> ele é consistente e integrado
<Geowany> MarconM: cara app faz uma coisa e pronto
<MarconM> sim
<Geowany> e fazem bem feito né!
<MarconM> eu tava querendo estudar qt para kde
<MarconM> python e talz
<Geowany> não só as apps do kde, mas muitas apps em qt que são independentes do projeto
<xispirito> é por isto que app Qt é que nem filhote de elefante
<MarconM> ubuntu poderia sair do unity e ir para kde
<MarconM> xispirito: 0.0
<MarconM> da onde saiu o xispirito /o\
<kernel> Geowany, ficou filé cumpade
<xispirito> de trás do morro
<MarconM> cara ... chega gritando ... isso assusta veio
<kernel> agora sim..
<kernel> hehehe
<Geowany> xispirito: pq?
<MarconM> ta loco
 * MarconM paga a escopeta 
<xispirito> Geowany: porque demora uma data pra sair =D
<Geowany> xispirito: mas saem bem feitas né
<MarconM> sim
<Ricardo__> so esse muon achei uma merda
<xispirito> saem sim
<Ricardo__> to indo de apt ou synaptic
<MarconM> 2 anos soh a pequena elefante fica gravida
<MarconM> srs
<Geowany> MarconM: pode ver que muita empresa que se preocupe com reputação, usam qt
<MarconM> sim
<Geowany> MarconM: olha a interface do virtualbox aeee
<MarconM> 0.0
<Geowany> skype é em quê mesmo? hã hã hã?
<MarconM> Geowany: ontem eu tava vendo sobre btrfs
<MarconM> zfz
<xispirito> a Nókia agora abraçou o Qt total
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> eu li sobre isso
<Rudolf> xispirito: "agora" nem
<MarconM> a nokia abraça tudo
<Rudolf> xispirito: agora é WIndows
<Geowany> Rudolf: kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> abraça até o Geowany se compensar
<doeman> boa noite
<MarconM> doeman: boa
<Geowany> boa noite doeman
<Rudolf> xispirito: pessoal de desenvolvimenteo qt/maemo/meego foi chutado pela nokia
<MarconM> verdade
<Rudolf> doeman: hau!
<xispirito> Rudolf: me referia a lib =D
<MarconM> nokia agora esta com windows 8
<Rudolf> xispirito: eu também
<xispirito> o.0
<MarconM> xispirito: negocio é candy
<Rudolf> xispirito: ela não largou o osso
<MarconM> =)
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas não dá para falar que a nokia usa qt
<Rudolf> xispirito: not anymore
<xispirito> é...eu sei que de agora em diante eu uso QT
<doeman> alguém tendo problemas com youtube e java no firefox do pangolin?
<kernel> Geowany, qual arquivo eu ponho o conky para subir junto com o X?
<MarconM> gimp e inkscape é qt ?
<doeman> no youtube*
<kernel> xinitrc?
<Geowany> kernel: ta usando qual DE?
<xispirito> MarconM: tudo gtk
<MarconM> kernel: conkyrc
<kernel> Geowany, xfce
<MarconM> ~/.conkyrc
<Geowany> kernel: lá em configurações
<Rudolf> Geowany: wtf DE?
<kernel> Geowany, huMm
<Geowany> tem uma opção chamada "Sessão e inicialização"
<Geowany> Rudolf: desktop environment
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> ok vou ver
<MarconM> xispirito: nao vai instalar kype ae nap
<Rudolf> Geowany: que xique
<MarconM> skype
<kernel> poisé Rudolf
<xispirito> o guia do desktop das galáxias o.0
<Geowany> Rudolf: kkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> rsrsr
<MarconM> xispirito: até o Geowany tem skyé
<Geowany> Rudolf: vejo mt forum falando DE
<MarconM> skyé
<MarconM> 0.0
<Geowany> melhor do que "AG"
<Geowany> vão pensar que é Andre_Gondim
<Rudolf> Geowany: prefiro WM
<Geowany> =P
<MarconM> yes
<xispirito> MarconM: eu não vou ter Skype
<MarconM> xmonad and dwm
<Geowany> Rudolf: meu conceito de WM é só o camarada que gera as bordas das janelas e movimenta elas
<MarconM> xispirito: coloca agora ò.ó
<xispirito> não ¬¬
<Geowany> tipo...openbox, fluxbox, kwin,metacity
<kernel> Geowany, é no arquivo mesmo?
<kernel> essa opção
 * MarconM pega a faca
<Rudolf> Geowany: é
<Geowany> kernel: arquivo? pra inicializar automatico?
<Rudolf> ehuiehieuheiuheiuehueh
<Geowany> no xfce eu faço pelo Sessão e Inicialização
<Geowany> lá tem uma parada que vc add a entrada do conky
<kernel> ah tá
<Geowany> vc coloca o nome
<kernel> ta beleza
<Geowany> e o comando que inicializa
<xispirito> este Python ... tenho o script principal e um monte de módulos, com classes e objetos/métodos ... ok, dai importo um módulo no script principal, beleza, o script principal pode acessar o módulo, mas o módulo não acessa o script principal, nem as variáveis globais dele, lindo
<MarconM> kernel: coloca um sleep 5 && conky -c
<MarconM> di novo /o\
<xispirito> eahuehueaehueahu
<kernel> pronto
<kernel> ;)
 * MarconM tendo um dejavu
<MarconM> rsr
<xispirito> eu falei com as outras pessoas, não você MarconM
<xispirito> MUA HA HA
<kernel> huhihaUEhAEUIAE
 * MarconM T.T
 * MarconM vai embora
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> xispirito: /j #python-br
<xispirito> brigadu =(
<Rudolf> xispirito: grupo no google é bem ativo também
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> tomiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 * MarconM MUHA HA HA HA
<xispirito> Geowany: /j #xfce-br
<xispirito> este pessoal ... kernel, /j #conky-br
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> Rudolf: /j #google-br
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> xispirito: ?
<Geowany> nossa..quanto ódio no coraçãozinho
<MarconM> auehauheuah
<xispirito> ué, achei que era assim ...
<MarconM> Rudolf: acho que voce deve desculpas a ele
<Rudolf> não entendi a piada
<Rudolf> MarconM: desculpas pq?
<MarconM> Rudolf: ele ficou magoado
<Rudolf> MarconM: pq?
<MarconM> voce mandou ele para outro canal
<MarconM> nem deu atenção para ele
<Geowany> xispirito: deixa eu ver se entendi
<MarconM> tadim
<MarconM> rsrs
<Rudolf> MarconM: pessoal pode dar uma atenção melhor em python para ele lá
<Geowany> xispirito: pra que diabos tu quer que o módulo acesse o script principal?
<xispirito> =(
<MarconM> 0.0
<xispirito> Geowany: porque o script principal pega opções da linha de comando, e quero passar ela para um módulo
<Rudolf> xispirito: vc não com problema na ordem de entrada do modulo?
 * MarconM ja volta
<xispirito> eu poderia passar como argumento para o módulo/objeto, mas era exatamente esta a idéia
<Geowany> xispirito: então esse módulo não está muito funcional pra tratar esses dados
<Geowany> pq a funcão do módulo é auxiliar
<xispirito> #mas não era
<xispirito> o negócioé mais ou menos assim; por linha de comando passo -o ethX, que passo para uma variável, digamos, interface, dai o módulo tem um if interface: bla bla
<kernel> Geowany, eu toquei a apparence do meu xfce, mais o fdp do mozilla ta aparecendo a letra branca, ja troquei a cor da font e nada :/
<xGrind> kernel: reinicia o firefox
<kernel> ok
<kernel> nada :/
<kernel> eu troquei o tema do xfce para o black
<xGrind> kernel: oq esta branco?
<kernel> mais ele buga na cor da letra nos campos para digitar no firefox
<xGrind> manda print
<kernel> ja fui em Preferences e mudei a cor da font mais ficou branca novamente
<kernel> tem o campo do google para fazer pesquisas
<kernel> quando eu digito sai transparente
<kernel> :/
<xGrind> colocou xfce no ubuntu? ou ta usando xubuntu?
<xGrind> ve se nao é algum efeito
<kernel> tou no ArchLinux cara
<xGrind> entendi. mas manda print ae
<xGrind> to no mageia, com xfce.
<kernel> xGrind, tenta mudar sua cor da apparence do xfce
<kernel> bota xfce-dusk
<kernel> e vai la no mozilla abri o google e digita pra ver se sai a font preta
<xGrind> ta normal
<kernel> vish
<kernel> tava normal aqui tambem
<kernel> mais eu rebootei :
<xGrind> olha o icone
<kernel> icone de que?
<xGrind> nada nao :D
<xGrind> nada ve
<kernel> aiuheuaheahue
<xGrind> kernel: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-14-09-2012-005618.php
<kernel> olha quando eu troco o tema
<kernel> fica normal
<kernel> mais quando eu volto pro xfce-dusk ele fica transparente
<kernel> e é só nos campos pra escrever
<kernel> campos de pesquisa
<xGrind> dusk?
<kernel> sim
<xGrind> tema?
<kernel> é cara
<kernel> o tema xfce-dusk
<xGrind> tirei :D
<kernel> o printscreen aqui nao funfa
<kernel> nao tem programa de img
<kernel> :/
<kernel> é invocado
<xGrind> instala ue
<kernel> na barra de endereços aparece a font de cor branca
<kernel> mais no campo de pesquisa nao aparece :/
<xGrind> xfce4-screenshooter
<kernel> ok
<kernel> pronto instalei xGrind
<kernel> xGrind, manda o site
<kernel> pra eu hospedar
<Geowany> kernel
<xGrind> www.zimagez.com
<Geowany> eu curto esse theme aqui pra gtk
<Geowany> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210
<kernel> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-09142012-010753am.php
<kernel> olha ae xGrind
<kernel> eu digitei : isso é um absurdo
<xGrind> kernel: isso é do tema mesmo.
<kernel> tema do xfce?
<xGrind> sim
<kernel> affz
<kernel> tenho que trocar?
<xGrind> se voce usar bluebird no thunderbird, algumas coisas nao sao possiveis ver tb
<Geowany> kernel: testa esse slickness black
<Geowany> quem usava esse theme era nixie pixel *.*
<kernel> é um tema do gnome
<xGrind> tema gtk
<kernel> vou baixar aqui
<kernel> ver qual é
<Geowany> kernel: eu usava esse theme gtk
<Geowany> com esse theme do xfwm
<Geowany> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Ater+Grey+Alpha?content=87515
<kernel> eu gosto de temas pretos
<kernel> agora sim
<kernel> deu pra ver
<kernel> clarinho mais deu pra ver
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<kernel> Geowany, manda um site ai pra eu ver esses temas pra adicionar aqui
<kernel> achei aqui
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> voltei
<Geowany> kernel, conseguiu colocar o slickness black + ater?
<Cristiano_Said> xispirito voce nao dorme não?
<kernel> Geowany, botei o que voce me passou slickness black
<kernel> achei legal
<kernel> tou procurando aqui outros no site do gnome-look
<Geowany> kernel: colocou o theme ater no xfwm?
<kernel> cara eu baixei aquele que voce falou
<kernel> e fiz os procedimentos que tinha na pagina
<kernel> e coloquei o thema
<kernel> Geowany, olha esse http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Wii-Black?content=45829
<kernel> ate que é massa
<Geowany> bacana tmb
<kernel> tou procurando alguns aqui
<kernel> Geowany, tem uns wallpapers tambem muito show né
<Geowany> kernel: aham
<Geowany> ultimamente eu to curtindo mais wallpaper de paisagens naturais
<kernel> eu tambem
<kernel> sao as melhores
<kernel> eu viajo nelas
<kernel> hehehe
<Geowany> kernel: tipo esse
<Geowany> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/537
<Geowany> kernel: eu curto mt tem abstratos e dark(macabro)
<kernel> olha essa
<kernel> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Bala+Lake?content=152911
<kernel> muito show
<Geowany> kernel: bacana
<gedsonrios> Salve salve
<Geowany> gedsonrios: o/
<Geowany> kernel: to pra deletar minha pasta de wallpaper
<Geowany> perdeu o sentido ter wall 1024x768 depois que comprei monitor maior
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> vou mandar meu printscreen pra voce ver
<gedsonrios> hahahaaha
<gedsonrios> q onda hien !
<Geowany> kernel: eu usei um wall parecido com esse http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/56847
<Geowany> kernel: quando instalei o debian nos laboratorios
<kernel> Geowany, olha meu Desktop http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/kernel-archlinux.php
<xuxuco`cozinhand> k
<Geowany> kernel: deixei o xfce meio "xis-pezado"
<kernel> aiuehaheiuh
<kernel> olha o meu ae
<ricoricoo> kernel
<ricoricoo> vc mama rolas?
<kernel> eu acho essa img show
<Geowany> huahuauhauhaa
<kernel> chegou o parente do JavaNunes
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<gedsonrios> meu walpaper é http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/meudesktop.php
<gedsonrios> bem simples
<Geowany> kernel: rapaz...aquele javanunes é mt feio né
<Geowany> uma vez me mandaram um video dele
<kernel> mermao
<Geowany> rebolando na praia
<kernel> nunca vi nao
<Geowany> mó baitolagem
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<kernel> ele diz que é homossexual
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> kernel: taa aí pow
<Geowany> o canal do trouxa
<Geowany> http://www.youtube.com/user/tenentebicha
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> vou ver
<kernel> quem é esse Geowany
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> gedsonrios: bacana esse wallpaper
<Geowany> kernel: no primeiro video não sei
<kernel> gedsonrios, bem criativo esse seu
<Geowany> mas esse cara aí é o java nunes
<kernel> esse gordim?
<kernel> é ele?
<Geowany> kernel: não
<kernel> que ta rebolando?
<kernel> manda o video dele ai
<Geowany> kernel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzc9HPyW4nU&list=UUTHhgXTbwTZzYRhJpLoy7BA&index=4&feature=plcp
<kernel> vish cumpade
<kernel> o som daqui parou
<Geowany> kernel: por isso que eu não gosto do arch huaahuahuahuauh
<kernel> iuahehaieaiehe
<kernel> deve ser alguma coisa
<kernel> vou ver aqui
<kernel> lascou
<kernel> opa deu certo
<kernel> era o volume
<kernel> do fone
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> esse cara é o javanunes Geowany ?
<kernel> esse moreno? na praia?
<Geowany> kernel: sim
<Geowany> ele esmo
<Geowany> mesmo*
<kernel> mermao
<kernel> nao acredito
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> kernel: eu tmb não acreditei quando me mandaram
<Geowany> kernel: velho...esse cara é doente
<kernel> iUAHEihaIehaIUEIHeiaehiauHieuhauiehaHeiaHiehaIe
<kernel> será que eu tou com cara de Hetero
<Geowany> kernel: vale a pena deixar ele falando sozinho
<kernel> será que eu vou ter que passar um batonzinho
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> AIUehUIheiAHeiuhaehaIUeuiaHeihaieiaeAheaUIheaUIEhAEiuAHeuiaAHIE
<kernel> o mundo está entregue
<kernel> Jesus Misericordia Senhor!
<kernel> o cara é Alienigena mesmo
<Geowany> kernel: brother, vou nessa
<kernel> valeu irmao ;)
<gedsonrios> Valeu
<Geowany> flw gedsonrios
<kernel> bom dia
<Geowany> e o kubuntão tá perfeito aqui
<kernel> vou instalar é o Slackware 14.0rc1 na VM
<Geowany> a partir de amanhã vou converter meus trabalhos tudo pra latex
<kernel> ja ja
<gedsonrios> nao gosto do kubuntu
<Geowany> to com o kile aqui
<gedsonrios> um editor do Latex pro Ubuntu ?
<gedsonrios> ?
<Geowany> gedsonrios: pro kde
<gedsonrios> Unity
<gedsonrios> kde so uso no Slacware
<Geowany> tem mt gente que ta usando o unity e usa o texmaker
<gedsonrios> hum ...
<gedsonrios> blz ! vou instala ele aki
<gedsonrios> valeu
<Geowany> gedsonrios: o texmaker ou o kile?
<gedsonrios> vou usar o texmaker
<gedsonrios> preciso criar uns artigos esses dias e vou testar ele
<kernel> Geowany, tem como editar a cor da font nesses temas?
<Geowany> kernel: possibilidades existem, mas estão fora do meu alcance kkkkkkkkk
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> cara
<Geowany> esse kde não me deixa dormir
<Geowany> dá vontade de ficar cutucando ele...
<Geowany> vou me controlar, fuuuuuuuui!
<gedsonrios> vou nessa galera
<gedsonrios> abraço
<kernel> valeus
<Celso> bom dia
<alvaro> bom dia, gostaria de saber se existe algum plugin do firefox, que seja equivalente ao "activex" do IE do Windows, estou tendo problemas pela falta disso :(
<EduardeCalibal> alvaro, acho que o activex do Windows é a causa dos problemas com vírus do navegador...
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo que sei o activex é um executável que roda vindo da internet diretamente no núcleo do sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Já que o Iexplorer esta casado com o sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe como atribuir a permissão de uma pasta para que um usuário tenha acesso completo a ela?
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ele não é dono e nem esta no grupo.
<alvaro> eduarde , no entanto alguns sites, principalmente de radios online, pedem o bendito Activex
<EduardeCalibal> Eles que evoluam...  Sofro do mesmo problema.  :-/
<alvaro> não estás só então rsrsrsrsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Não apenas com activex, mas com outros plugins proprietários.
<alvaro> exatamente
<alvaro> agradeço sua atenção :D
<EduardeCalibal> Meu maior temor com o Google abocanhando mercado é que eles tentem modificar os padrões da internet no peitaço como a Microsoft fez por anos.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui...  AFK
<alvaro> Quem sabe mudando tudo para codigo livre seria um "paraiso" rsrsrs
<atpessoa> hi
<Peste_Bubonica> eu nao tenho problemas com activex
<Peste_Bubonica> nunca tive
<Peste_Bubonica> Linux frazao 3.5.3-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Aug 27 09:12:41 BRT 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Peste_Bubonica> aqui ta tudo beleza
<EduardeCalibal> Não estou me entendendo com as permissões hoje...  Se eu crio um diretório, crio ou grupo, defino essa grupo como dono dele.  Quando eu adiciono um usuário a esse grupo ele não deveria ter acesso ao diretório?
<EduardeCalibal> Só consigo o acesso definindo as permissões para todos...
<EduardeCalibal> Sem permissões para todos apenas para o dono e o grupo não consigo nem acesso.
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi... Preciso desconectar para as permissões valerem...
<EduardeCalibal> Estranho, mas entendi.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<galvao> bom dia
<galvao> to testando o ubuntu 12.10 e ele travasso? quando se minimisa os programas. alguem sabe como solucuionar i
<MarconM> galera alguem sabe de alguma impressora colorida
<MarconM> boa para usar com tinta externa
<MarconM> bulk
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> MarconM, aqui na empresa a gente usa hp office pro 8000 enterprise com bulk
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> muito boa ela funciona em rede e tem uma impresão incrivel
<MarconM> Ctrl-Alt-Del: da muito problema ... é facil instalação ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> MarconM, instalação no linux ou instalação do bulk?
<MarconM> é para grafuca
<MarconM> grafica
<MarconM> windows msm
<MarconM> mas é bom saber q tem como no linux
<MarconM> Ctrl-Alt-Del: instlação do bulk da problema ?
<MarconM> tivemos uma aqui, pelo amor de deus
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> MarconM, não problema não aqui são 5 delas e funcionam bem e já que é pra gráfica melhor ainda pq a impressão dela é muito boa
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> MarconM, o preto impressiona quando a galera ve
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> MarconM, aqui a gente usa tanto no linux quanto no windows também sem problemas
<MarconM> que bom
<MarconM> ja vou passar para o patrao
<MarconM> as vezes usavos para imprimir para fazer cracha
<MarconM> alguem sabe de algum programa de agenda
<MarconM> ?
<galvao> bom dia
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> cala boca galvao lol
 * MarconM sempre quis dizer isso
<galvao> mais diga ao galvao bueno
<MarconM> nao tinha como
<MarconM> dae foi voce msm =)
<MarconM> galvao: bom dia
<galvao> bom dia
<MarconM> em que posso ser inutil ?
<galvao>  testando o 12.10 e ele trava ao minimizar osaplilicativos aberto
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> eu estava usando ele tambem
<galvao> sem minimizar ele trabalha beleza
<MarconM> dava pau quando abria video
<MarconM> galvao: dae fui para o mint + kde
<galvao> e pq gosto do unity
<galvao> ja me acostumei
 * MarconM /o\
<galvao> vou esperar as atualizacoes para ver se resolve
<galvao> quem instala um beta tem que ta pronto  a essas coisas
<COITOLX> opa
<COITOLX> pessoal
<COITOLX> estou com um problema serio
<COITOLX> meu ubuntu nao reconhece meu hd removivel
<COITOLX> alguem pode me ajudar?
<COITOLX> Quit:
<Ursula> oeeeeee
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: oe o/
<tiagoscd> tá acordada de verdade? lol
<Ursinha> LOL
<Ursinha> na verdade esse é meu bot :P
<Ursinha> cara, o unity me surpreendeu hoje de novo
<tiagoscd> que legal, adoro bots :P
<Ursinha> quase chorei
<tiagoscd> sim, eu vi que publicou no Face
<MarconM> 0.0
<tiagoscd> coisa linda
<tiagoscd> :D
<MarconM> o que ele fez
<tiagoscd> Super+F, Super+M
<tiagoscd> direto pras lentes
<tiagoscd> ^^
<Ursinha> cara, descobri sem querer
<Ursinha> quase chorei
<Ursinha> MarconM, vc sabe esse lance de lentes que o unity tem?
<MarconM> Ursinha: nao
<MarconM> mas ja tinha lido
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: segura a Super por alguns segundos, lá tem todos os atalhos :P
<MarconM> 0.0
 * MarconM aprendeu uma coisa nova
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, pois é, eu também não sabia disso :)
<Ursinha> MarconM, vc não usa o unity né?
<MarconM> Ursinha: usava a 1 semana atraz
<MarconM> agora eu to no kde
<Ursinha> cara, o unity é lindo demais
<Ursinha> <3
<MarconM> mas na empresa é unity
<MarconM> Ursinha: instalei ubuntu na grafica
<Ursinha> vc não precisa usar o mousde
<Ursinha> mouse
<MarconM> inkscape gimp =)
<Ursinha> quão lindo é isso?
<MarconM> epa
<MarconM> isso é bom
<Ursinha> pois é!!!!
<MarconM> uma das coisas q eu usava xmonad
<MarconM> é por que nao precisa de mouse
<Ursinha> MarconM, aposto que vc não sabia disso
<MarconM> Ursinha: nao
 * MarconM perdeu a paosta
<MarconM> aposta
<Ursinha> MarconM, :D
<Ursinha> que aposta?
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: outra coisa legal é que também dá pra abrir o painel e navegar pelas lentes usando o Ctrl+Tab
<tiagoscd> sou fã dos atalhos do Unity
<MarconM> agora que me dizem isso
<MarconM> ¬¬
<tiagoscd> mas confesso que só descobri eles por causa das traduções, hehe
<tiagoscd> ueahuaheua
<MarconM> quando eu usava ninguem falava nada
<MarconM> agora q tirei
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, essa ai eu sabia, mas tinha que andar por todas pra chegar onde queria
<Ursinha> ahauhau
<MarconM> todo mundo vem com novidades
<Ursinha> MarconM, poxa vida mano
<Ursinha> MarconM, eu te ensino
<MarconM> ¬¬
 * MarconM ta bravo
<Ursinha> eu faço um videocast de como usar o Unity!!!
<tiagoscd> MarconM: sorry :P
<Ursinha> faço mesmo
<MarconM> num queulo mais
<MarconM> T.T
<Ursinha> MarconM, é só habilitar de novo, oras
<Ursinha> ah vá
<Ursinha> mimimi
<Ursinha> ¬¬"
<MarconM> Ursinha: a unica oisa q quero é aprender fazer .deb
<MarconM> para fazer ppa
<MarconM> =)
<Ursinha> MarconM, beleza :)
<MarconM> e que meu notebook pare de tentar imitar uma frigideira
<tiagoscd> MarconM: bora pra Latinoware então, vai ter minicurso lá sobre isso
<Ursinha> vou começar a fazer videocast então
<MarconM> '-'
<tiagoscd> ^^
<MarconM> meu notebook alias .. imita muito bem um frigideira
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, será que a internet lá vai ser aceitavel?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: latinoware '-'
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, se sim, a gente pode transmitir num hangout pra quem quiser
<MarconM> Ursinha: 56kb ta bom demais
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: ano passado ela até tava funcionando bem
<MarconM> ja da para derrubar o google.com com ddos ataque
<tiagoscd> provavelmente dá pra fazer hangout sim
<Ursinha> derrubar o google
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> 1 maquina ainda
<MarconM> ^^
<Ursinha> só se vc chamar um computador de google e jogar de cima da mesa
<Ursinha> :P
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> :P
 * MarconM riu para nao deixar Ursinha sem graça
<Ursinha> mentira, eu sei que vc riu de verdade
<Ursinha> hauhauahuh
<tiagoscd> uheauehuaeh
<Ursinha> :D
<tiagoscd> true story
<MarconM> tiagoscd: quero ir quero ir
<tiagoscd> o/
<MarconM> ia quero ser op
<MarconM> onde q eu mando curriculum
<MarconM> pricisa ter carteira assinada
<MarconM> *-*
<tiagoscd> MarconM: estamos estudando aí
<tiagoscd> já temos fortes candidatos, em breve novidades :)
<MarconM> ok
 * MarconM nao esta na lista
<Ursinha> MarconM, vc se subestima, pequeno padawan
<MarconM> sim pequeno gafanhoto T.T
 * MarconM nunca ganha em concurso
<Ursinha> MarconM, eu nunca tinha ganhado nada até ganhar o bingo da quermesse do lado de casa, esse ano
<Ursinha> 2012 é o ano
<tiagoscd> estou gostando deste webchat da freenode
<tiagoscd> conectar só através dele :)
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> ano 13 ... meu numero da sorte
<MarconM> \o/
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: putz, não imagino você jogando bingo :P
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, cara, é legal pra caramba
<Ursinha> ahuahauhauh
 * MarconM nao curte bingo ... 
 * MarconM acha bingo coisa de veia
<MarconM> o_O
<Ursinha> achar que bingo é coisa de véia é coisa de gente atrasada :)
<Ursinha> cada um faz o que gosta mais pra se divertir, ué
<Ursinha> ao inves de se perguntar "pq?", comece a se perguntar "pq não?"
<tiagoscd> claro, bingo é o que tem de mais recente. no lugar das baladas dá-lhe bingo ^^
 * MarconM disse soh para ver Ursinha brava com ele de novo " TRUE STORY "
<Ursinha> vc vai se divertir muito mais :)
<MarconM> EU RI \O/
<xGrind> tiagoscd> claro, bingo é o que tem de mais recente. no lugar das baladas dá-lhe bingo ^^
<xGrind> HUAUHAHUAHU
 * xGrind curtiu isso
<Ursinha> não to brava, só tenho pena de quem pensa assim, mesmo
<tiagoscd> xGrind: hehehe
<MarconM> tiagoscd: posta isso no face
<MarconM> auehauhaueaheueha
<MarconM> Ursinha: eu to te enchendo
<MarconM> como sempre
<MarconM> =)
<tiagoscd> não, depois serei vítima de bullying ao vivo, no papo de buteco
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> melhor deixar quieto
<tiagoscd> uehauehaueh
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> falando nisso tem papo hj neh
<tiagoscd> tem sim, às 22h :)
<MarconM> legal
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: fica brava não pô, estamos pegando no seu pé :)
<MarconM> tiagoscd: a Ursinha vai ta la ?
<tiagoscd> ela confirmou presença pelo menos ^^
<MarconM> tiagoscd: cuidado ... ele é tratante
<MarconM> aeuahauehaueaheuaha
<MarconM> ela*
<MarconM> 0.0
<Ursinha> eu não to brava, minha gente :)
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: minha namorada adora bingo também, vivo fazendo bullying com ela
<Ursinha> vcs não me viram brava ainda :)
<tiagoscd> heheh
 * MarconM nao quer ver Ursinha brava
<tiagoscd> eu vi! contra mim ainda =P
<Ursinha> MarconM, garoto esperto :P
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, eu não tava brava! vc guarda magoa de mim? desculpa por isso :S
<MarconM> tiagoscd: a Ursinha brava é mais ou menos assim Ó http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQEC_RkvOmNl9zoTrvtdwsXjLubEcO7_FLXk350AxNhPAGl47mrGA
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: guardo não :P just kidding
<tiagoscd> MarconM: uehauehauehae
<tiagoscd> bem nessa
<MarconM> EUEHEUHUeH
<MarconM> ainda bem que ela nao tem porte de amr
<MarconM> arma
<Ursinha> MarconM, como vc sabe que não tenho?
 * Ursinha colocando medo na galera
<MarconM> 0.0
 * tiagoscd ...
<tiagoscd> :P
 * MarconM se esconde 
<tiagoscd> terrorismo ao vivo
<tiagoscd> #medo
<MarconM> xGrind: giano no skype
<MarconM> aeuahuehauaha
<MarconM> skype on prison
<MarconM> 0.0
<Ursinha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/564892_3712429697262_738991746_n.jpg
<MarconM> sasinhora /o\
 * MarconM compra passagem para china e pega as malas
<xGrind> o.O
<xGrind> Ursinha: ja deu head shot em alguem? ><
<tiagoscd> tá qui pariu
<MarconM> Ursinha: comprei uma de paint ball
 * tiagoscd acha que agora a porra ficou séria :P
<Ursinha> xGrind, no zumbi de papel que eu tava atirando nesse dia :P
 * MarconM concorda com tiagoscd 
<MarconM> tiagoscd: tu viu o evento que tem na inglaterra
<MarconM> é tipo um left 4 dead
<MarconM> mas live action
<MarconM> 200 euro
<xGrind> MarconM: giano tem mais mordomia que o beira-mar :#
<MarconM> 300 atores para interpetrar os zumbis ... acontece em um shopping abandonado ...
<tiagoscd> MarconM: vi não, deve ser massa
<MarconM> tu pode ir com 5 amigos
<tiagoscd> estou ansioso pelo Left 4 Dead 2 no Ubuntu
<MarconM> tiagoscd: tambem ... ja tem para donwload
<tiagoscd> MarconM: onde? o.o
<MarconM> tem o beta
<tiagoscd> mas aonde tem pra baixar este beta?
<MarconM> a valve disse q ele teve resultado superior ao do windows
<MarconM> soh falta a nvidia tomar jeito agora
<MarconM> e fazer driver descente para windows
<tiagoscd> Windows?
<xGrind> a nvidia tomou vergonha na cara
<xGrind> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/09/teste-de-performance-grafica-windows-7-vs-ubuntu-12-10.html
<xGrind> só nao entendi pq o kubuntu teve desempenho melhor que o ubuntu
<A-MrDan> join #opensuse-pt
<MarconM> Uia
<MarconM> tiagoscd: foi mal
<MarconM> linux
<tiagoscd> heheh
 * MarconM mean linux
<MarconM> tiagoscd: os linus esta trabalhando junto com a nvidia para fazer driver melhor
 * tiagoscd convoca Ursinha para segurança na Latinoware
<MarconM> esse ano e 2013 vai ser o ano linux
<Ursinha> hauahuahauh
<xGrind> MarconM: pede pra sair.
 * MarconM no
<Ursinha> xGrind, nem eu
<tiagoscd> MarconM: já se inscreveu pro programa beta da Steam for Linux?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: sim
<MarconM> faz tempo
<MarconM> aeuahuehaeuahuaa
<tiagoscd> é, também
<MarconM> tiagoscd: quando tu entrar ja me chama
<MarconM> jogar junto online
<MarconM> rsrsr
 * MarconM animado 
<tiagoscd> certeza, fazer um ofício convocando a galera pro game
<tiagoscd> lol
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> massa msm é o email q eu tenho da BSD
<MarconM> \o/
<tiagoscd> :P
<MarconM> auehauehauea
<MarconM> tiagoscd: ja to até olhando o email
<MarconM> para ver se nao tem um " steam invite you for left 4 dead team \o/
<MarconM> ja penso
<tiagoscd> pois é, negócio é esperar ^^ logo sai
<tiagoscd> se alguém puder dar uma ajuda seria de grande valia! http://vakinha.com.br/VaquinhaP.aspx?e=164551
<MarconM> tiagoscd: que isso
<tiagoscd> uma vaquinha para levar mais membros do Ubuntu Brasil para Latinoware :)
<MarconM> tiagoscd: eu quero ir tambem
<tiagoscd> MarconM: vamos levar a Marta e a Ursinha
<tiagoscd> se conseguirmos mais verba do que precisamos aí quem sabe podemos conversar
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> Ubuntu Brasil vai estar em peso lá diga-se de passagem
<tiagoscd> Ubuntu-BR-SC também
<tiagoscd> ayrton, julian, marta, úrsula e eu vamos estar por lá
<Ursinha> na verdade, o ubuntu vai estar lá em peso
<Ursinha> não importa de onde seja
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> se fosse um evento só de ubuntu, faria sentido separar os grupos
<Ursinha> mas é tudo ubuntu
<Ursinha> é o que eu tenho enchido o saco nos hangouts que eu participo: o grupo é pra organizar, não separar
<Ursinha> então não se sintam excluidos :)
<tiagoscd> sim, no fim todo mundo é Ubuntu
<MarconM> tiagoscd: leva a Ursinha nao
<tiagoscd> MarconM: why not?
<MarconM> aeuaheuha
<MarconM> tiagoscd: ta loco
<MarconM> ela ta armada
<MarconM> ja pensou
<MarconM> ela vai fazer tipo DOOM
<MarconM> entar e matar meio mundo
<tiagoscd> MarconM: no aeroporto as armas não passam lol
<tiagoscd> se bem que o Paraguai é logo ali
<tiagoscd> melhor tomar cuidado mesmo
<tiagoscd> uheauheau
<MarconM> tiagoscd: rapz .... ela é meio 007
<MarconM> ela mata 3 pessoas com uma canela um elastico e um fosforo
<MarconM> caneta*
 * MarconM acha q ursula junque na verdade é ursula norris 0.0
<xGrind> fala Chuck Norris
<Ursinha> isso ai é o mcgaiver, não? :P
<Ursinha> sei lá como escreve
<Ursinha> ahuahua
<MarconM> Ursinha: o jeito certo é
<xGrind> acho que a Ursinha é a proxima a entrar nos Mercenários ;x
<MarconM> xGrind: sim
<MarconM> aeuahuhaeuha
<MarconM> xGrind: nao deixaram ela entar porque o filme ia durar 2min
<MarconM> ela matar todos em 2min
<xGrind> Loki: eu tenho um exército / Tony: nós temos o hulk / Mark: nós temos a Ursinha
<xGrind> fim de papo.
<Ursinha> LOL
<MarconM> auehauehauahuhaea
<MarconM> xGrind: essa foi boa
<MarconM> vou colocar no skype
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<lindomar> BOA TARDE
<lindomar> ESTOU PROCURANDO UM PROGRAMA PARA ADMINISTRAÇÃO DE IGREJA QUE FUNCIONE NO UBUNTU, SE ALGÚEM PUDER ME AJUDAR, FICO AGRADECIDO.
<Acidshot> Boa tarde
<Acidshot> alguem sabe alguma forma de bloquear o acesso do menu iniciar e a alteração da area de trabalho ( trocar papel de parede ou excluir icones ) no linux educacional?
<tiagoscd> Acidshot: boa tarde
<tiagoscd> no site do próprio Linux Educacional 4 tem um vídeo-tutorial ensinando a habilitar o freeze, que "congela" o sistema
<tiagoscd> http://linuxeducacional.c3sl.ufpr.br/video-aulas.html
<tiagoscd> o nome da vídeo-aula é "Usando o freeze com painel de controle"
<Acidshot> valeu ai obrigado
<Acidshot> mais uma duvida
<Acidshot> quando a internet sem fio cai
<Acidshot> depois quando volta as vezes aparece uma janela pedindo para conectar novamente
<Acidshot> e nessa janela tem a opção "mostrar caracteres"
<Acidshot> se tiver algum aluno na sala ele clica la e consegue ver a senha do wifi
<Acidshot> alguem tem alguma solução pra isso?
<Acidshot> alguma ideia
<tiagoscd> Acidshot: se não me falha tem a opção de colocar os dados direto dentro do /etc/network/interfaces
<tiagoscd> só é um pouco trabalhoso pra fazer
<Acidshot> mais trabalho doque ficar alterando a senha de todos os pcs quando algum aluno descobre a senha e espalha pelo Twitter?
<Acidshot> como faço isso?
<tiagoscd> uehauehaue
<tiagoscd> aqui tem algumas dicas
<tiagoscd> http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse
<tiagoscd> no caso é pra Debian
<tiagoscd> mas é válido pra Ubuntu também
<Acidshot> vou dar uma olhada nisso
<Acidshot> <tiagoscd> obrigado pela ajuda
<tiagoscd> Acidshot: se for WPA
<tiagoscd> +- isso vai ter que adicionar ao seu /etc/network/interfaces
<tiagoscd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205392/
<tiagoscd> substituindo (se necessário) o wlan0 pelo nome do dispositivo de rede sem fio
<tiagoscd> e os dados da rede
<tiagoscd> mas assim, a senha vai ficar disponível no /etc/network/interfaces
<tiagoscd> no caso vai esconder um pouco dos alunos, mas não é impossível de eles acharem
<tiagoscd> mas precisarão de algum conhecimento técnico para saber que está exatamente em /etc/network/interfaces
<Acidshot> aham
<Acidshot> mais acho que ja vai me ajudar bastante
<tiagoscd> Acidshot: beleza :)
<Acidshot> obrigado mais uma vez
<Acidshot>  vou dar uma olhada final de semana e segunda eu coloco me prática
<Acidshot> valeu ai :D
<balinha> Alguém aqui tendo problemas em ver vídeos no youtube na 12.04?
<balinha> o flash funciona normalmente aqui e só dá problema com o youtube. Firefox e chromium
<andretyn> balinha, cara, testei agora, tah tudo normal aqui, sera q não eh drives de video?
<andretyn> balinha, eu estou usando dos ppas de drive compilados novos, placa video nvidia
<balinha> andretyn, olha, acredito que não. Ontem eu consegui ver alguns no chromium, mas hoje não consigo nada. Acredito que possa ser algum conflito nos pacotes
<balinha> eu estou rodando em um notebook dell
<balinha> tá tudo ok, só não consigo o youtube
<balinha> e algumas com java
<andretyn> balinha, tah usando os drives oficiais?
<andretyn> ou de ppa
<balinha> andretyn, acredito que sim. Pelo menos o java eu tenho certeza que é
<balinha> eu estou bem por fora dos ppa's
<balinha> eu lembro que ontem eu instalei o restricted extras e acho que também um direto pela central de programas
<balinha> andretyn, isso mesmo. acabei de conferir aqui na central, estou com o xubuntu restricted, ubuntu restricted e o adobe. Será que é isso?
<andretyn> balinha, tenta usar os drives dos repositoris ppa de videos novos, ele são os mais novos, soh não foram testados:) mas eu nunca tive problemas com eles, vou ver o endereço do tutorial, peraih
<andretyn> balinha, leia esse tutorial do site, ele dah muitas dicas, ateh sobre drives de video: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin.html
<balinha> andretyn, vou dar uma olhada! obrigado
<andretyn> balinha, talvez seja problema no Maldito plugin flash, talvez tenha q atualiza-lo:))
<balinha> andretyn, o da adobe?
<andretyn> sim, balinha, essa M*rda sempre foi uma cacah:)
<balinha> andretyn, acho que vou desinstalar todos os plugins que eu baixei do flash
<balinha> e reinstalar novamente
<andretyn> balinha, no mesmo site tem o repositorio de programas multimedia atualizados, olha lah
<balinha> andretyn, é um bom site!
<balinha> já estou instalando o pacote multimidia
<andretyn> balinha, sim, ele é uns dos q utilizo para deixar o ubuntu do jeito q quero...
<balinha> eu fiquei um bom tempo desligado do ubuntu
<balinha> acho que a ultima versão que tinha instalada era a 9
<andretyn> balinha, desde essa versão, o ubuntu mudou muito... temos o unity agora, mas esse eu não gosto muito, mas eh uma mudança e tanto...
<balinha> andretyn, bom, pelo menos os problemas com wifi no meu notebook não existem mais! Isso é um grande alívio
<balinha> eu parei na 9 mas tentei voltar com a 10
<balinha> mas não conseguia fazer o wifi funcionar no ubuntu de jeito nenhum
<balinha> ai desisti
<andretyn> balinha, agora são poucos hardware q não funcionam... talvez impressoras e outras placas... mas do resto está rodando de primeira, bem, pelo menos comigo:))
<balinha> andretyn, sim! e a performance também está uma maravilha
<andretyn> balinha, eu estou num notebook q eh uma velharia, mas tah tudo bem, é soh otimizar q ele ficou uma bala... do resto, como vc falou, a performance tah uma maravilha:)
<andretyn> balinha, tive q instalar uns programas proprietarios por conta do trabalho(escola particular) mas os mesmos rodaram legais, tudo via wine, e sem travar o sistema, o q deixou aliviado...
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém ai usa o gimp regularmente e tem problemas dele travar ou ocultar o gnome-panel?
<balinha> andretyn, era você que mais cedo estava tendo problema com os garotos do colégio descobrindo a senha e soltando no twitter?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<andretyn> balinha, não:))
<balinha> me confundi. haha lembro que vi mais cedo alguém comentando sobre
<EduardeCalibal> Não deve ser neste canal, meu log vai até 1h da matina e não vi nada.
<andretyn> balinha, veja meu desktop, eh um Lubuntu otimizado: http://uppix.net/5/d/2/cae34ebc818918b544e3089fd1359.png
<balinha> o lu seria baseado em que?
<andretyn> balinha, LXDE
<balinha> nem conhecia
<balinha> realmente, estou enferrujado
<andretyn> balinha, nas config originais, ele rodava com soh 190 de ram, mas tive q colocar mais algumas coisas, então ele está com 414 de ram agora sendo usado
<balinha> legal isso dos ppas
<andretyn> sim, eh uma mão na roda, vc coloca praticamente todos os programas mais novos... quando quiser
<andretyn> mas o bugs tb são os mais novos, heheheheheh
<balinha> hehehe
<balinha> verdade
<balinha> é o preço
<balinha> mas ai também são mais pessoas descobrindo e consertando esses bugs
<andretyn> sim, eu estava até vendo o novo libreoffice, ele está mais estavel e rapido agora, mudou muito
<balinha> bom, aparentemente consegui sumir com o flash aqui
<balinha> agora vou tentar novamente
<balinha> qual a versão stable mais atual?
<andretyn> balinha, se vc instalou os pacotes multimedia, estah com ele
<balinha> é o restricted, né?
<andretyn> sim
<andretyn> abra o firefox e veja em complementos - plugins, vai aparecer a versão do flash
<balinha> andretyn, nada
<andretyn> balinha, o q, não veio???
<balinha> tá instalado
<balinha> mas ainda não roda nenhum vídeo
<andretyn> balinha, estranho, muito estranho....
<balinha> e uma coisa engraçada, o vimeo funciona normalmente
<JavaNunes2> ui
<xispirito> pronto, eu cheguei, está tudo resolvido
<MarconM> boa noite meninas
 * MarconM quer testar unity
 * MarconM quer usar sem mouse
<MarconM> Ursinha: tem algum programa bom para gravar desktop
<xispirito> acho qu o maninho e o Xgrind não estão MarconM o.0
<MarconM> 00
<Ursinha> MarconM, tem o record-my-desktop (acho que esse é o nome)
<MarconM> hunm
<H3ruS> Geowany:
<Geowany> fala H3ruS
<Geowany> H3ruS: hj me diverti um pouco
<H3ruS> p
<H3ruS> pq
<Geowany> configurei o apache como proxy pro plone
<Geowany> to tentando fazer o rewrite url no varnish
<xispirito> a única coisa que posso fazer em web é escrever css, html e php =(
<H3ruS> rapaz  ... to feliz
<H3ruS> net de 10mb
<balinha> tem como alguém me passar a sources.list do ubuntu 12.04?
<andretyn> balinha, q foi, problemas?
<Geowany> balinha: quer a minha?
<Geowany> balinha: http://pastebin.com/7gVEf0Le
<balinha> na verdade eu acho que nem precisa de uma nova, é questão de arquivo duplicado
<Geowany> AiRhEaD: qual teu nick no urban terror?
<AiRhEaD> Opa AiRhEaD tbm
<iniciante> oi
<iniciante> preciso de ajuda
<iniciante> alguem pode me ajudar por favor?
<Geowany> iniciante: qual o problema?
<iniciante> eu baixei o ubuntu pelo torrent, baixei tambem o wubi, e cliquei no wubi, mas o wubi está querendo baixar denovo o ubuntu, sendo que eu ja baixei ele
<Geowany> iniciante: baixou o wubi avulsamente?
<iniciante> sim
<Geowany> iniciante: porque você não rodou o wubi do cd?
<iniciante> meu pc é netbook positivo
<Geowany> ah tá
<iniciante> tem como usar o wubi e fazer ele instalar o ubuntu que baixei?
<Geowany> iniciante: se vc tiver um pendrive, instale o Yumi (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/) no seu windows
<iniciante> sim
<Geowany> iniciante: esse programa é intuitivo e te ajudará a instalar o ubuntu no seu pendrive
<Geowany> depois disso, basta instalar dando boot pelo seu pendrive
<iniciante> esse programa é igual o wubi?
<Geowany> iniciante: não, o wubi é pra vc instalar o ubuntu dentro do windows
<Geowany> iniciante: particularmente, eu nem aconselho o uso do wubi
<Geowany> iniciante: é bem melhor vc instalar o sistema em uma partição separada
<iniciante> mas é isso que eu quero, não quero apagar meu windows, muito menos meus dados
<iniciante> tem como separar uma partição sem formatar?
<Geowany> iniciante: tem sim, mas nesse caso eu nem aconselho
<Geowany> já que você tem dados no hd
<alexactis> olá pessoal, desencanei, estou tentando aprender ausar o gimp e o inkscape
<alexactis> os meus clientes que se virem com jpg
<alexactis> definitivamente sou linux
<Geowany> alexactis: da pra usar o formato svg, dependendo do caso
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-15
<alexactis> o svg não é lido por ninguem que use corel
<alexactis> ou lê?
<Geowany> alexactis: acredito que sim
<Geowany> alexactis: olha só que bacana
<Geowany> http://liberdadeweb.blogspot.com.br/2010/07/converter-aquivos-cdr-para-svg.html
<Geowany> mas nesse caso o processo é inverso
<alexactis> espero que sim
<alexactis> kra tentei isso mas só funciona no caminho win linux
<alexactis> a interface grafica nuunca apareceu para mim
<alexactis> sempre deu erro
<alexactis> eu não vou masi vetorizar em corel, vetorizo em gimp, inkscape e mando em jpeg para eles
<alexactis> ôdasse
<Geowany> alexactis: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<alexactis> é isso aê
<thiago-ghiote> oi
<thiago-ghiote> alguem ai
<thiago-ghiote> ???
<alexactis> eles que se ôdam
<alexactis> apartir de hoje sou linux na vêia mano!
<alexactis> tá ligado?
<thiago-ghiote> aff ubuntu cada ano que passa
<thiago-ghiote> ta ficando mais lento
<alexactis> thoago-ghiotr: nãoa
<alexactis> não achei não
<thiago-ghiote> ah sim
<thiago-ghiote> pode ser problema na minha placa de video nvidia
<thiago-ghiote> ta um saco aqui
<thiago-ghiote> rsrs
<alexactis> essa Unity...
<alexactis> mas drivers desse tipo é de lascar
<thiago-ghiote> como assim
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<alexactis> na minha epoca tinha que compilar os drivers agora ficou mais fácil
<alexactis> pelo menos um pouco
<thiago-ghiote> é to ligado
<thiago-ghiote> vou baixar
<thiago-ghiote> driver no site da nvidia pra vê se resolver meu problema
<thiago-ghiote> o lightdm
<alexactis> tem o ppa?
<thiago-ghiote> teve problema com xorg server
<thiago-ghiote> não no proprio site
<alexactis> usou que tuto? deu uma olhada no ubuntubr-sc?
<thiago-ghiote> não
<thiago-ghiote> olha a lista de drive que aparece aqui
<alexactis> ele dá um ppa para nvidia e ati mas coisa e teste pode queimar...
<thiago-ghiote> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/422679_531740266843150_1896009410_n.jpg
<thiago-ghiote> tive que instalar o gdm
<thiago-ghiote> pq o lightdm
<alexactis> procura o ubuntu-br-sc "depois de instalar o Ubuntu 12.04"
<thiago-ghiote> deu problema
<alexactis> e deu pau?
<thiago-ghiote> não
<thiago-ghiote> mais o lightdm
<alexactis> ai é florida
<thiago-ghiote> continua com problema
<alexactis> q bichiga é lightdm?
<thiago-ghiote> lightdm
<alexactis> eu sou novato, se ligue... hehehe
<thiago-ghiote> é aquela parte
<thiago-ghiote> do login
<thiago-ghiote> do ubunto 12.04
<thiago-ghiote> ou seja
<thiago-ghiote> de logar no sistema
<thiago-ghiote> colocando a senha tendeu
<thiago-ghiote> ?/
<alexactis> onde vc loga,hehehe
<thiago-ghiote> isso
<alexactis> esse drive deve não servir no seu pc
<thiago-ghiote> é
<thiago-ghiote> tbm achei isso
<thiago-ghiote> to baixando aqui
<thiago-ghiote> vo sair aqui
<thiago-ghiote> daqui a pouco eu entro
<thiago-ghiote> até mais
<alexactis> blz
<dai> daia
<dai> souza
<dai> gata da noite
<dai> pituca
<alexactis> q blz daia
<alexactis> vc é a gata da noite?
<alexactis> Prova? hehehe
<dai> pimentinhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<legilson> Ursinha, Como configuro um SAMSUNG ML-2165W
<Ursinha> oeoe
<Ursinha> oe
<Ursinha> configurar o que exatamente?
<legilson> o que acontece é que não existe o drive especifico desta versão
<legilson> então ela não imprime
<legilson> ela é wirelles
<legilson> contudo não consigo fazer essa impressora funcionar
<Ursinha> a impressora é wifi?
<Ursinha> o modelo dela é essa samsung?
<Ursinha> legilson,
<legilson> Ursinha, oi
<MarconM> boa noite a todos
<legilson> Ursinha, é sim wifi
<legilson> Ursinha, é a ML-2165W
<Ursinha> um momento
<MarconM> legilson: e ae
<legilson> Ursinha, o meu e-mail é taurinol@gmail.com se vc consegir algo deixa uma mess lá. Obrigado
<MarconM> legilson: placa wifi nao ta funfando
<legilson> está
<legilson> Sou programador antigo de Pascal, Cobol Clipper e outras coisas.
<MarconM> tipo
<MarconM> old times
<legilson> Ursinha, eu estou tentando aprender Python se puderes me dar uma força agradeço
<Geowany> Ursinha: rolando hangout?
<Ursinha> rolando hangout
<Ursinha> http://youtu.be/JoDFg03T4cE
<Ursinha> legilson, eu ajudo vc depois
<MarconM> Geowany: e ae
<Ursinha> a impressora tem problemas comuns mesmo no ubuntu
<legilson> Certo Ursinha
<legilson> perfeito
<MarconM> Geowany: tem hangout tambem ?
<Geowany> MarconM: to assistindo lá
<MarconM> passa o link ae
<Geowany> [21:44:36] <Ursinha> http://youtu.be/JoDFg03T4cE
<Geowany> MarconM: "Ursinha: e daí?"
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk...ri demais
<MarconM> aheuahuehau
<MarconM> Geowany: Ursinha norris no youtube
<MarconM> \o/
<Ursinha> "Desde os tempos de orkut, na comunidade "GNU/Linux Xiitas", o GNOME era tratado como colcha de retalhos e﻿ o Icaza como sunitão! hahahahaha"
<Ursinha> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<Ursinha> Geowany,
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> Ursinha: é...
<MarconM> Geowany: preciso de sua ajuda com ltsp
<Geowany> Ursinha: eu nunca consegui engolir o gnome
<MarconM> ja configurai
<MarconM> Geowany: kde ta sussa ae ?
<Geowany> MarconM: ta perfeito
<Geowany> nunca tive tanto prazer em usar um desktop
<MarconM> Geowany: tambem
<MarconM> tu nao sabe da maior
<MarconM> eu vou formatar o HD inteiro
<MarconM> tirar o windwos
<Geowany> Ursinha: acho que o canal deles ainda existe aqui #gnu_xiitas
<MarconM> e colocar linux mint kde e ubuntu unity
<Geowany> [21:54:58] *** O tópico do canal é "Puros e nobres de coração, sejam bem vindos!".
<MarconM> Geowany: edubuntu é kde ?
<Geowany> MarconM: por padrão ele usava gnome
<Geowany> eu usei ele no 10.04
<MarconM> hunm
<Geowany> MarconM: lembro que tinha o pacote edubuntu-kde
<Geowany> mas não existe mais aqui no 12.04
<xGrind> qual o link do hangout?
<Geowany> [21:44:36] <Ursinha> http://youtu.be/JoDFg03T4cE
<Geowany> xGrind: =*
<MarconM> dauehauheaua
<Geowany> MarconM: eu ri demais do cara pedindo pra Ursinha ajudar o cara com o cubo do desktop dela... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> desktop dele*
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany: onde isso
<Geowany> MarconM: é mt comentário rolando....
<MarconM> Geowany: vdd eu to vendo aqui
<MarconM> Geowany: vamus fazer um papo fundo de quintal
<MarconM> euaheuhaueaheuaea
<MarconM> Geowany: python é pesado
<MarconM> aeuahueheuaheaueahea
<Geowany> MarconM: bem que rolava nossas conferências no skype né...
<kernel> iUAHEiuaehiaUHaHeiuAEH
<MarconM> Geowany: era massa
<Geowany> MarconM: pesado é o maldito java...coisa do capeta aquilo
<MarconM> poderiamos marcar
<MarconM> de novo
<MarconM> xGrind:
<MarconM> conferencia
<MarconM> :/
<MarconM> ?
<xGrind> MarconM ta com saudade do giano ;x
<Geowany> MarconM: kkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> cadê gigi? kk
<MarconM> 0.o
<Geowany> pois é pow...sumiu todo mundo
<MarconM> Geowany: falando em giano
<xGrind> giano tava on ontem
<MarconM> ele volta semana q vem
<xGrind> habeas corpus? ;x
<MarconM> Geowany:
<MarconM> tem pessoas que fazem milagre com java ... app muito rapidas
<MarconM> aeuahuehaeuhaueha
<MarconM> eu vi uma vez um hello word muito rapido
<MarconM> foi 2 cliques
<Geowany> MarconM: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM>  5 min .. tava compilado
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> MarconM: Ursinha xGrind
<Geowany> todo mundo se confessando
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> com o rm -rfv  /
<Geowany> ,3
<MarconM> Geowany:
<MarconM> auehauheuhuh
<MarconM> tenso
<xGrind> MarconM: viu a Ursinha ? kk
<Geowany> xGrind: ela é do mal
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> ahuahauh po
<Geowany> mas o cara é chato mesmo
<xGrind> faltou ela falar: na próxima, te dou um tiro na cara.
<Geowany> mais chato do que eu
<sistematico> Difícil.
<xGrind> quem é esse bonitão de bigodón? amigo seu MarconM ? :D kk
<Geowany> xGrind: ?
<MarconM> <xGrind> quem é esse bonitão de bigodón? amigo seu MarconM ? :D kk
<MarconM> Oi ?
<xGrind> nada nao. zuando po kk
<MarconM> Geowany: xGrind ta estranho hj
<xGrind> :D
<Geowany> MarconM: kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> MarconM: mageia dele que instalou um pacote gay
<tiagoscd> cheguei lol
<Ursinha> LOL
<Ursinha> quem é o de bigodon xGrind
<Ursinha> HAHAHAHAHA
<Geowany> pois é...
<xGrind> kk.esse rapaz do meio. é qo MarconM gosta de cara de bigode ;x
<Geowany> xGrind: que meio?
<tiagoscd> uheauea
<MarconM> que meio
<MarconM> cara ta falando do que
<xGrind> esquece kk
<MarconM> 0.0
<Geowany> xGrind: no hangout?
<xGrind> eh uai
<MarconM> Geowany: esse xGrind ta loko
<Geowany> xGrind: se for o Ricardo Salveti, é o husband da Ursinha
<xGrind> MarconM: seu gay, pensei q vc ia ta no hangout hoje
<Geowany> xGrind: também conhecido como Ursinho
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> xGrind: 0.0
<MarconM> oi ?
<MarconM> bebeu
<xGrind> hmmm. ja ta intimo do cara Geowany ? ;x
<xGrind> pode isso Ursinha ?
<Geowany> xGrind: eu não...
<Geowany> xGrind: tu que tá achando ele gatinho e ta falando aí
<MarconM> Geowany: sinto ciumes do xGrind em voce hein
<MarconM> sei nao
<Geowany> "cara do bigodon...cara do bigodon..."
<MarconM> Geowany: se tu tem bigode .. tira agora
<Geowany> MarconM: tenho nada...kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> entao blz
<Geowany> MarconM: só falei que o cara era o Ursinho e ele vem com onda...
<Geowany> MarconM:  e ela vai já mandar a gente pro offtopic
<MarconM> Geowany: fica esperto ... esse xGrind gosta de vaselina
<Geowany> -.-'
<MarconM> '-'
<Ursinha> olha o nivel ai galera :)
<Geowany> FALEI KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<MarconM> tiagoscd: left 4 dead ?
<tiagoscd> :P steam vamos deixar quieto, sempre falamos dela
<tiagoscd> hueheau
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> tiagoscd: ja usou ltsp ?
<Geowany> pois é.... tiagoscd
<xGrind> ja falaram de wayland?
<Geowany> xGrind: já
<xGrind> cheguei atrasado :/
<Geowany> eu não consigo espremer nenhuma pergunta mais...
<Geowany> xGrind: na verdade eu to com uma dúvida, mas nem convém mandar lá
<sistematico> Boa noite pessoal.
<Ursinha> boa noite :)
<MarconM> gudi naigity
<sistematico> MarconM: Você comentou que gostaria de fazer um programa bem simples, pra checar o md5, se lembra disso?
<MarconM> sistematico: sim sim
<sistematico> MarconM: Uma GUI.
<MarconM> em qt
<MarconM> sim
<sistematico> MarconM: Eu fiz.
<sistematico> Num fiz em Qt não.
<sistematico> Detesto.
<sistematico> Nojo.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Nem sei, nem vou aprender.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> MarconM: Se quer o fonte?
<xGrind> sistematico: eu quero ><
<sistematico> MarconM: PyGTK.
<MarconM> sistematico: pode ser
<MarconM> sistematico: eu quero sim
<MarconM> to querendo estudar python
<MarconM> sistematico: se puder mandar eu agradeço
<sistematico> Me passem os seus e-mails, vou terminar o gtk.FileChooserDialog() só.
<xGrind> sistematico: michaelxgrind@sempreupdate.com.br
<sistematico> MarconM: https://snipt.net/sistematico/pycheckpy/ fiz com base nesse aqui, o segundo ficou menos ridículo.
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> sistematico: ok
<MarconM> sistematico: fez por fazer ... ou tambem esta precisando
<sistematico> MarconM: Eu tô "esboçando" uns programinhas só pra aprender mesmo.
<MarconM> legal ... em python
<MarconM> sistematico: fez em python ?
<sistematico> MarconM: Python + GTK.
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> eu tava fazendo em bash
<MarconM> rodar no prompt msm
<sistematico> MarconM: Bash é mais fácil.
<MarconM> sistematico: sim
<sistematico> MarconM: Meu foco é GUI, quero programar só programas que tenham interfaces por enquanto.
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> sistematico: ta usando o que ae agora /
<sistematico> MarconM: Não conheço mais ninguem que entenda de PyGTK, é difícil aprender sozinho.
<sistematico> MarconM: Nada, estou sóbrio.
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> sistematico: me refiro a distro/desk
<MarconM> nao a dorgas/drink
<sistematico> MarconM: Nesse PC é o Debian Testing.
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> sistematico: gnome
<sistematico> MarconM: OpenBox.
<MarconM> legal
<MarconM> estou fazendo uma conf para openbox
<MarconM> sistematico: estou tentando fazer o conky rodar na dzen2
<sistematico> O que é dzen2?
<MarconM> vou te mostar
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> nao da
<MarconM> sistematico: dzen2 é uma barra q fica em cima tipo status bar
<MarconM> mostrando processos
<MarconM> sistematico: essa ae é a dzen2 http://img1.imagebanana.com/img/lp4qzmwa/20110605092732_1024x768_scrot.png
<xGrind> tiagoscd: sera q conheço esse cara q foi preso? sera o mesmo MarconM ? :#
<MarconM> ?
<tiagoscd> xGrind: pode até ser :P
<Geowany> MarconM: ta drogado esse cara né...
<MarconM> sim
<tiagoscd> Geowany: quem?
<Geowany> MarconM: esse mageia ta fazendo mal pra ele
<MarconM> Geowany: ela acha q ta no mundo da "magia"
<MarconM> cara to vendo umas regex
<MarconM> tenso
<sistematico> MarconM: http://imageshack.us/a/img805/4763/openbox08.png
<MarconM> sistematico: essa barra de tarefas em baixo
<MarconM> qual é ?
<sistematico> MarconM: Tint2 tunada.
<sistematico> MarconM: Tem uns ícones aí que não são default dela.
<MarconM> a sim
<MarconM> essa é a tint2
<sistematico> É.
<MarconM> eu usava a wbar
<MarconM> é boa
<MarconM> e bem leve
<MarconM> acho q é em python
<sistematico> Pros ícones só.
<MarconM> uhm
<sistematico> Tint2 tem ícones, taskbar, systray, relogio e mais umas frescuras.
<sistematico> wbar acho que só tem ícones.
<sistematico> MarconM: Ela é um dock, não é?
<MarconM> a wbar ou a dzen2
<MarconM> sistematico: sim
<sistematico> MarconM: Tint2 tem um pager tambem.
<MarconM> eu usava a trayer no xmonad
<Geowany> cara...
<sistematico> MarconM: A vantagem é que o Tint2 tu personaliza mais.
<Geowany> pq as screenshots dos outros são mais bonitas do que as minhas? uhahuahuahua
<MarconM> sistematico: sim ouvi dizer
<MarconM> sistematico: eu to tetando colocar a conky na dzen2
<MarconM> na verdade eu ja consegui fazer isso
<sistematico> Geowany: Modéstia a parte as minhas são sempre bonitas :D
<sistematico> hehaieuaehaie
<sistematico> Geowany: E olha que o meu PC é um ridículo.
<sistematico> Geowany: Meu PC é um retardado, mesmo assim eu tiro até a última gota de sangue dele.
<sistematico> Mamãe me falou que eu sou ráquer.
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> 0.0
<sistematico> Brincadeira.
<sistematico> ATOM, é dureza.
<MarconM> sistematico: conky | dzen2 -e - -h '16' -w '600' -ta r -fg $FG -bg $BG -fn $FONT &
<sistematico> MarconM: Já usou?
<MarconM> para rodar conky na dzen2
<sistematico> MarconM: Ai velho.
<sistematico> Pra que isso?
<sistematico> hahhahahaa
<sistematico> Faz isso não.
<Geowany> sistematico: mas acredito que todo mundo olha pra ss do outro e acha alguma coisa bacana...nem que seja o wallpaper
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Geowany: Verdade.
<Geowany> sistematico: ei, tu ja usou o varnish?
<sistematico> Geowany: Pra ser sincero eu não curto muito minhas SS.
<Geowany> to com uma treta aqui...
<MarconM> eu acredito q meu notebook ta tentando imitar uma frigideira
<sistematico> Geowany: Varnish Cache eu usei.
<kernel> sistematico, olha lá no archlinux <------
<MarconM> sistematico: quando voce usa a maquina ... voce nunca fica olhando para area de trabalho
<MarconM> a dzen2 fica em cima na barra
<MarconM> fica melhor de ver processos status essas coisas
<MarconM> eu gosto
<MarconM> cara q sono
<sistematico> MarconM: Dormir é para os fracos, eu escoro minhas pálpebras com palitos de dente, como fazia o Chuck Norris.
<sistematico> MarconM: Saca?
<Ricardo__> Geowany, kubuntu 64 bem aki ate larguei um pouco o debian ahaha
<Geowany> Ricardo__: uhahuahuahuaa
<Geowany> Ricardo__: o ubuntu é a unica distro que dá pra usar sem ficar com remorsos de largar o debian
<Geowany> "Ursinha: pode pegar fogo..."
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk...to falando...essa mulher só tem perversidades embutidas na mente
<MarconM> Geowany: ta bom assim
<MarconM> ?
<Ricardo__> eh mas sinto saudades do debian
<Ricardo__> ahahahaa
<Ricardo__> nao vou negar
<Geowany> Ricardo__: com o tempo vc esquece...
<Ricardo__> as vezes da vontade de dar reboot e logar de debian ahaha
<Geowany> Ricardo__: relaxa...isso passa...kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany: nao que o cara tava online
<MarconM> aauehuaehua
<Geowany> Ricardo__: o demonio também sopra no meu ouvido quando a minha distro ta funcionando
<sistematico> MarconM: Esse é o campeão da chatice.
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> A alguns anos atrás eu tomei um k-line do udk por muito menos.
<Ricardo__> e no debian eu ja tava acostumado
<Ricardo__> sei como fazer tudo
<sistematico> Os IRCops da Freenode afrouxaram de vez.
<Ricardo__> no kubuntu as vezes tem q ir de outra forma
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<Geowany> sistematico: se vc visse a cara daquele animal...vc faria questão de meter ele na ignore
<Ricardo__> mas isso é so costume
<Geowany> Ricardo__: que outra forma?
<Ursinha> do que vcs tão falando?
<Ursinha> ah, o cara que tava no mudo?
<Geowany> me dê um exemplo
<Ricardo__> tipo algumas coisas
<Ricardo__> ja tava acostumado com nautilus
<Ricardo__> o dolphin
<Geowany> Ursinha: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> é diferente
<Ricardo__> e tals
<MarconM> o.o
 * MarconM acha q ninguem ta se entendendo 
<ricardo_> kkkkk
<sistematico> Ursinha: Esse JavaNunes entra toda noite já faz um ano aqui, xinga um ou dois, toma um mute, e no outro dia faz a mesma coisa.
<Geowany> MarconM: não trouxa...o cara tá com um +q no lombo
<sistematico> Ursinha: Já fazem ANOS que ele age assim.
<Ursinha> sistematico, tamos aqui agora
<sistematico> Nenhum, IRCop faz nada.
<ricardo_> Gostaria de saber se com as crescentes vendas de smartphones com o sistema Android, as instituições bancárias começaram a voltar os﻿ olhos para GNU/LINUX, nos aspectos que se referem suas aplicações?
 * MarconM queremos mais ops /// queremos mais ops
<sistematico> Ursinha: Tenho metros de logs desse cara xingando os outros.
<MarconM> ano de eleição
<Geowany> sistematico: o xuxuco é outro né?
<MarconM> auehauehuaaha
<Geowany> não é o mesmo javanunes?
<Ricardo__> Geowany, notaram alguma melhora nesse kernel ae 3.2?
<sistematico> MarconM: Pior que é, esse canal tá ficando abandonado direto.
<MarconM> xuxuco foi comedia
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> Ricardo__: cara...nem sei
<Geowany> Ricardo__: percebi meus jogos funfando mais rapido só...
<MarconM> Geowany: nao esqueço da pergunta q ele fez para Ursinha
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Ursinha: xuxuco fazendo SPAM de uma rádio ridícula que ele inventou lá na PQP..
<sistematico> E por aí vai..
<sistematico> Só os "comédias"..
<sistematico> heh
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> merda pau no rekonq
<Ricardo__> fechou sozinho
<Ricardo__> ate me lembra win
<Ricardo__> ahahaha
<Ricardo__> enviar relatorio de erros ou nao
<Ricardo__> ahahahaha
<Geowany> sistematico: eu já tomei uns kicks por aqui...mas é pq eu não me controlava quando vinham com falácias
<Geowany> vish...caiu o hangout
<MarconM> Geowany: ta tomando remdio agora ....
<MarconM> ta se controlando
<MarconM> ?
<Geowany> MarconM: aham...to me controlando mais...
<sistematico> Geowany: Aconheselhei um cara a usar outro S.O.(porque o cara era burro demais, porem eu fui gentil), tomei k-line do udk por mais de ano.
<sistematico> Geowany: Mais de anos heim! Por uma frase mal-explicada.
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> UheUhUhuheeuHU
<Ricardo__> tb esse rekonq é fraco ne
<Geowany> sistematico: o udk era mt chato
<sistematico> Geowany: Agora você vê! Todo dia praticamente entra um engraçadinho, faz, spam, ou senão xinga um ou dois, ou faz propaganda de canal, ou de rede o que é pior...
<MarconM> Geowany: vou testar o kubuntu na vm
<sistematico> E fica por isso mesmo.
<MarconM> Ursinha: quem é o responsavel do canal ... ?
<sistematico> Geowany: Ele não era, ele "É" chato.
<sistematico> Geowany: IMHO.
<Geowany> sistematico: pois é...
<Ursinha> o udk é uma pessoa a parte
<sistematico> Geowany: Chato e metido.
<Ursinha> na minha opinião ele era meio dois pesos duas medidas demais
<Ursinha> não concordo com o que ele fazia aqui
<Geowany> sistematico: ele queria argumentar que existia possibilidade de usar um sistema sem interpretador
<kernel> sistematico, olha lá :)
<Ursinha> mas ele não está mais aqui
<Ursinha> então :)
<Geowany> sistematico: aaaaaaaaaaaff cara...eu ficava com vontade de morder meu saco
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany: tu é contorcionista
<Geowany> MarconM: Talvez!
<MarconM> 0.0
<sistematico> Geowany: Mas, gosto, cada um tem o seu, e ninguem é obrigado a gostar de ninguem.
<MarconM> Ursinha: e o metapacote
<MarconM> me explica
<MarconM> se nao for incomodo
<Geowany> sistematico: um cara que eu achava bacana e não vi mais por aqui foi o pqatsi
<Geowany> ou leleobhz
<Geowany> ele manja muito
<MarconM> Geowany: ta loco
<MarconM> esse pqatsi é muito xato
<MarconM> se acha demais
<Geowany> MarconM: mas pelo menos ele entende muito e não fala bobagem
<MarconM> cara essa net da oi nova MMQL é foda
<Geowany> bobagem != chatice
<Ricardo__> é esse pqatsi ja discuti direto
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Geowany> MarconM: não testa em vm não...testa em fisica
<MarconM> rbelem: dpos
<MarconM> ricardo_: eu tambem
<Ricardo__> se acha culhudao ainda
<MarconM> aueahuheaueahea
<MarconM> tu tava de boa falando com alguem
<MarconM> ele ja entrava no meio
<MarconM> falando bobagem
<Ursinha> gente, pra que ficar falando mal de quem não tá aqui, mudemos de assunto :)
<sistematico> Geowany: Bobagem todo mundo fala, até o Linus, a grande verdade é que temos que pelo menos "tentar" uma convivência agradável.
<MarconM> sim
<Geowany> sistematico: aham..
<MarconM> mais enfim
<MarconM> vou curtir essa net  MMQl \o/
<Geowany> sistematico: o problema é que na área de TI a galera se acha muito "poderosa"...
<MarconM> nova geração
<Geowany> acham que não precisam pisar no chão...
<MarconM> é
 * MarconM esta sem moral hj
<Ricardo__> da pra usar o amarok sem pesar
<Ricardo__> eaheahae
<Ricardo__> boa
<Geowany> Ursinha: kkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> Ricardo__: MarconM sistematico
<Geowany> bora falar mal de quem tá aqui então...
<Geowany> bora falar mal da Ursinha
<Geowany> Ricardo__: rapaz...eu coloquei o clementine aqui
<Geowany> Ricardo__: não gosto muito do nome do software, mas ele funciona bem
<MarconM> isos parece o nome da minha ex
<MarconM> cleomentine
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> chessuis /o\
<Geowany> veeeeeeeeeeeesh
<MarconM> 0.0
<Ricardo__> eh bom o mexerica
<Ricardo__> eu usavava no debian
<Ricardo__> aehaehea
<Geowany> Ricardo__: é o mesmo
<Ricardo__> aha
<Geowany> Ricardo__: só que no debian as coisas são do neolítico
<Geowany> MarconM: Ricardo__
<Geowany> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Ricardo__> clementine 0.7
<Ricardo__> dos repo é 0.5
<Ricardo__> mas instalei via deb o 0.7
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera,
<Ricardo__> o 1.0 fui por fudeu mta dependencia
<balinha> pessoal, sempre que vou postar um link no pastebin(chromium e firefox) recebo essa mensagem de erro 'Erro 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET): A conexão foi reiniciada.' O que poderia ser?
<Ricardo__> aehahae
<OliveiraBorges> alguem aki ja configurou o Dkim ?
<Geowany> Ricardo__: to no clementine 1.0.1
<Ricardo__> se bem q do 0.7 pro 1
<Ricardo__> prum player de musica
<Ricardo__> nao muda mta coisa
<Geowany> Ricardo__: tu vai ver a diferença
<Geowany> tá bem melhor
<Ricardo__> os opera novo quando
<Ricardo__> sai as vezes sao uns lixo
<Ricardo__> pior q os velho do matusalem debian
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<Ricardo__> foda é por um hedgewarts no debian
<Ricardo__> so indo pro sid
<Ricardo__> ahaaha
<Ricardo__> wine tb
<Ricardo__> eh um lixo
<Ricardo__> no debian
<Ricardo__> 1.0
<Ricardo__> aahaah
<kernel> quem ta usando o systemd puro ae?
<Geowany> +
<Geowany> Ricardo__: eu instalei o hedgewars no debian stable pelo wine
<Geowany> Ricardo__: mas é muito masoquismo...tá louco!
<Ricardo__> eu pus os sid
<Ricardo__> ano passado
<Geowany> Ricardo__: cara...o lance é filosófico: a vida é simples!
<Ricardo__> pro hedgewars
<Geowany> Ricardo__: bora jogar depois
<Geowany> uhauhaua
<Geowany> eu jogava mt com o Kazenin
<Ricardo__> o urban terror
<Ricardo__> dava varios pau tb no debian 64
<Geowany> Ricardo__: o urt tmb jogo
<Ricardo__> no kubuntu ainda nao testei
<Geowany> nem teste no 64
<Geowany> aqui deu pau
<Ricardo__> merrda esse 64 hein
<Ricardo__> o windows 7 64 tb nao roda tudo
<Ricardo__> é chato jogar jogo mais antigo fudeu
<Ricardo__> tem q ir pra xp
<Ricardo__> aahah
<Geowany> mas no 32 ta filé...e urt eu jogava, eu já fui de vários clãs: btk, sts, gti, vqv (esse ainda existe) e bti
<Ricardo__> tennho 3g de ram deveria ate eskecer essa ideia de 64
<sistematico> Ricardo__: A questão é inversa.
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Porque não usar 64 bits?
<Ricardo__> cara em termos de performance nao vi porra nenhuma
<Ricardo__> so pra copiar arquivos
<Ricardo__> pros progs q uso da tudo na mesma
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Tenho um Celeron 1.3Mhz com 2GB de RAM e uso 64 bits ao invés de 32 bits.
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Qual o mal em usar o 64 bits?
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Se sente acanhado ao usar um sistema que usa instruções mais modernas?
<sistematico> Eu simplesmente não entendo a "fixação" que as pessoas tem pelo SO de 32 bits.
<sistematico> Até nos leva a pensar que ele é melhor.
<Ricardo__> fala com o Geowany entaoi
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<sistematico> Ou mais moderno, sendo que a realidade é inversa.
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Pense nisso.
<lord_> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar um drive de bueray externo no ubuntu?
<sistematico> lord_: Qual problema?
<sistematico> lord_: Nenhum?
<sistematico> heh
<lord_> nao consigo instalar o aparelho
<lord_> não aparece aqui
<sistematico> lord_: USB?
<lord_> sim
<sistematico> lord_: No lsusb ele aparece?
<lord_> nao
<sistematico> lord_: Qual marca e modelo?
<lord_> LG BP06
<lord_> eu instalei esse ubuntu 12,04 hj
<lord_> não manjo de ubuntu
<sistematico> lord_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=915713
<sistematico> lord_: Tente instalar o Nero para Linux.
<sistematico> lord_: Alguns formatos são proprietários, não sei bem como isso funciona.
<lord_> to vendo aqui
<lord_> é dificil mesmo
<sistematico> lord_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Access_Content_System
<lord_> <sistematico>obrigado amigo ele abriu aqui
<lord_> ta ok
<lord_> valeu
<lord_>  pela ajuda
<sistematico> De nada.
<balinha> alguém tendo problemas com o youtube no firefox?
<sistematico> balinha: Qual problema?
<balinha> sistematico, não consigo rodar nenhum video
<balinha> o vimeo funciona e demais palicações em flash
<balinha> mas nada com youtube e no chromium funciona normalmente
<sistematico> balinha: Seu sistema está atualizado?
<balinha> sim
<balinha> só o youtube que não está funcionando
<sistematico> balinha: O Flash é visível em Ferramentas > Complementos > Plugins?
<sistematico> No Firefox.
<balinha> sim
<balinha> ah, e acredito que algumas aplicações em java também não funcionam
<sistematico> balinha: Qual versão aparece?
<balinha> não consigo usar o pastebin, quando crio um arquivo
<balinha> 11.2 r202
<legilson> Ursinha, Pede para o nosso amigo que está com lentidão com a GVT ressetar o modem costuma resilver
<legilson> resolver
<Trovic> Ursinha, Python é lindo
<Ursinha> <3
<Ursinha> :P
<sistematico> balinha: Como último recurso, você pode baixar o fonte do plugin em http://get.adobe.com/br/flashplayer/ e descompactar o arquivo *.so em ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<legilson> Ursinha, é que eu utilizo esta porcaria e a coneção degrada por falhas de energia
<balinha> sistematico, eu lembro que vi isso no askubuntu
<kernel> sistematico,
<balinha> e até achei que é a melhro solução
<kernel> tirei o initscripts
<kernel> mais bugou aqui
<balinha> mas assim, o plugin não já está instalado?
<kernel> [root@serverX notas]# systemctl reboot
<kernel> Failed to get D-Bus connection: Failed to connect to socket /run/systemd/private: No such file or directory
<sistematico> balinha: Sim, mas não importa.
<kernel> que erro é esse sistematico
<sistematico> kernel: :P
<kernel> nao da pra reiniciar
<legilson> Ursinha,  o que ocorre aqui é que as variações de tensão degradam a rede
<kernel> :/
<sistematico> kernel: shutdown -r now
<kernel> kkkk
<sistematico> kernel: No próximo boot a pasta deverá existir.
<sistematico> kernel: Espero..
<sistematico> kernel: Ou seja, isso não é uma promessa.
<kernel> :/
<kernel> dei o shutdown -h now e nada :/
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<sistematico> kernel: -r
<kernel> The system is going down for power-off NOW!
<sistematico> kernel: -h é pra desligar.
<kernel> to esperto
<kernel> de halt
<kernel> The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<sistematico> kernel: Alias, -h é pra parar, pra desligar é -p
<kernel> e nada :/
<sistematico> :D
<kernel> alguma coisa esta errada
<kernel> ://
<sistematico> kernel: -p pra desligar -r pra reiniciar.
<sistematico> kernel: O negócio é que ele não está usando nem SystemV nem Systemd.
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahaha
<kernel> aUHeiaehaeuh
<kernel> entao como reinicia essa joça
<kernel> dedo no power?
<kernel> kkkkk
<sistematico> kernel: Pode tentar poweroff ou o infâme init.
<legilson> Ursinha, Manda ele estudar Pascal
<sistematico> hahahahahahaa
<Ursinha> legilson, pensei nisso :P
 * sistematico acha que tem alguma conversa oculta rolando.
<sistematico> haeiaueaheiauehaieuaehiae
<sistematico> kernel: Agora que você já deu um shutdown mal sucedido, tem que cancelar ele de alguma forma.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> kernel: Ele não aceita 2 comandos de shutdown.
<sistematico> kernel: man shutdown
<sistematico> kernel: E o systemctl halt aqui tambem não desliga o PC viu..
<sistematico> kernel: Só pra constar, hahahahaha
<sistematico> kernel: systemctl poweroff pra desligar.
<Ursinha> sistematico, tem um hangout
<sistematico> Ursinha: Ah!
<sistematico> Ursinha: Entendi :D
<Ursinha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoDFg03T4cE
<Ursinha> :)
<kernel> sistematico o dbus nao iniciou :/
<kernel> o wicd precisa dele pra iniciar tambem :/
<sistematico> Peraí.
<sistematico> Cara, eu acho que isso aí é o multi-user.target que inicia.
<sistematico> Ou algo assim.
<kernel> digitei systemctl enable dbus.service deu aquela msg
<balinha> sistematico, nada :<
<kernel> é ele mesmo sistematico
<kernel> vou dar uma olhada nele
<sistematico> kernel: systemctl list-unit-files
<sistematico> kernel: Inicia o serviço do gdm que automagicamente ele puxa o dbus.
<sistematico> balinha: Fez o que eu te falei?
<balinha> sim
<sistematico> balinha: Baixou o source do Flash e descompactou onde?
<balinha> /home/usuario/.mozilla/extensions
<sistematico> balinha: Verifica se você tem o pacote flashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-installer ou algo parecido.
<sistematico> balinha: Consegue fazer isto?
<sistematico> balinha: dpkg -l | grep flash
<kernel> sistematico o dbus ta static :/
<balinha> ii  flashplugin-installer                     11.2.202.238ubuntu0.12.04.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<kernel> e nao tem o gdm na lista :/
<kernel> só o remote-fs ta enable
<legilson> Ursinha, vou dormir, hj daqui a pouco tenho um compromisso tenho aulas para dar ministrar trenamento p galera Bom fds
<Ursinha> legilson, beleza, valeu a participação :)
<Ursinha> boa sorte amanha :)
<kernel> e agora sistematico? :/
<sistematico> Aqui tbm.
<legilson> Ursinha, é hj obrigado
<sistematico> É normal.
<kernel> como faço para iniciar o dbus?
<sistematico> kernel: Eu "acho" que o GDM aqui inicia o DBUS, mesmo eu usando o SLiM ao invés do GDM!
<sistematico> kernel: Eu ~acho~...
<sistematico> kernel: Qual DE você tá usando?
<kernel> xfce4
<sistematico> Seguinte.
<sistematico> kernel: No github, olha meu .xinitrc
<sistematico> kernel: Ele inicia o DBUS sem precisar de nada disso.
<sistematico> kernel: github.com/sistematico
<sistematico> kernel: O repositório se chama ironhide.
<sistematico> Ursinha: Cabô?
<sistematico> kernel: https://github.com/sistematico/ironhide/blob/master/.xinitrc
<sistematico> kernel: Olha a linha 5..
<kernel> blz
<kernel> ja achei
<kernel> posso só adicionar essa linha?
<kernel> no meu xinitrc?
<sistematico> Tenta.
<kernel> ok
<sistematico> Vê se você tem o 30-dbus antes.
<sistematico> kernel: O arquivo /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/30-dbus existe?
<tiagoscd> boa noite pessoal
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<sistematico> kernel: http://pastie.org/4723788 aqui tá exatamente assim..
<sistematico> Compara com o seu.
<kernel> maxo
<kernel> o meu ta igual
<kernel> peguei de voce se lembra?
<Ursinha> gente, vou indo dormir...
<Ursinha> qualquer coisa mandem email
<sistematico> kernel: No menu.lst tá com o init=/bin/systemd
<sistematico> kernel: No menu.lst tá com o init=/bin/systemd ?
<Ursinha> deixem mensagem no memoserv
<Ursinha> qq coisa
<Ursinha> boa noite :)
<sistematico> Ursinha: Abraço.
<Ursinha> abraço, sistematico :)
<sistematico> kernel: Ou tá sem?
<kernel> ta sem
<kernel> aqui é grub2
<kernel> é pra por?
<balinha> sistematico, consegui. limpei o cache e funcionou
<kernel> 5. Reboot and remove the init=... entry.
<kernel> nao tem dizendo pra remover
<kernel> eu removi :/
<sistematico> Depois de reiniciar.
<kernel> entao tem que por?
<sistematico> kernel: Assim, tem que ver se ele foi carregado.
<sistematico> Depende..
<kernel> ele ta sem
<kernel> olhei o arquivo do grub.cfg
<sistematico> kernel: ps auxw | grep systemd
<kernel> ta sem o init=/bin/systemd
<sistematico> kernel: Cola o resultado disso em algum lugar que não seja aqui.
<sistematico> kernel: ps auxw | grep systemd
<sistematico> kernel: Num é no grub.cfg que tu coloca isso não.
<sistematico> kernel: Nunca toque no grub.cfg :)
<sistematico> Já disse isso 1 milhão de vezes.
<sistematico> heh
<kernel> é na linha do kernel né nao?
<kernel> puxe
<sistematico> É!
<kernel> ouxe
<kernel> entao
<kernel> :/
<sistematico> kernel: E quem disse que a linha do kernel é no grub.cfg?
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahhahaha
<kernel> e onde é?
<sistematico> kernel: Depende.
<kernel> oura depende
<sistematico> kernel: /etc/default/grub
<sistematico> hahahahahahhaahhahaahha
<kernel> AHIeuAHeuiHAUIheAIUehe
<kernel> sistematico eu listei aqui
<sistematico> Se é uma comédia bixo..
<sistematico> hahahahhahaah
<sistematico> Depende de 1.000 coisas bixo!
<kernel> tem o viado do /sbin/init como processo 1
<sistematico> Num é assim tbm..
<sistematico> Aí..
<kernel> tem que ser o systemd né
<kernel> caraio :/
<sistematico> [lucas@ironhide ~]:% ps -A | head -n 2                                                                                     [0]
<sistematico>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<sistematico>     1 ?        00:00:00 systemd
<kernel> é verdade
<sistematico> Aqui é :D
<kernel> suspeitei desde o principio
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> hahahaha
<kernel> valeus
<kernel> vou botar
<sistematico> kernel: Se num tá rodando o systemd ainda.
<sistematico> kernel: Vai lá.
<kernel> me confundi
<kernel> com o q tava dizendo a page
<sistematico> kernel: Coloca o init=/bin/systemd e mete ficha.
<kernel> pdcrer
<sistematico> kernel: Num é no grub.cfg!
<sistematico> kernel: pelamordedeus!
<sistematico> kernel: Dá um update-grub depois de fazer qualquer alteração.
<sistematico> kernel: update-initramfs -u-k all tambem não faz mal a ninguem.
<sistematico> kernel: update-initramfs -u -k all
<sistematico> Acho que é isso, num lembro direito.
<sistematico> Vou lá fora, já eu volto.
<kernel> sistematico nada ;/
<kernel> deu rock nao
<kernel> :(
<kernel> systemd ta no processo 1
<sistematico> Então tá valendo já.
<sistematico> O que num deu?
<sistematico> O dbus?
<kernel> o dbus
<kernel> :/
<sistematico> Bah..
<sistematico> kernel: Habilitou o gdm só pra testar?
<kernel> n
<sistematico> systemctl enable gdm.service
<sistematico> systemctl start gdm.service
<kernel> ok
<sistematico> systemctl restart slim.service
<sistematico> Ou seja lá o que estiver usando.
<sistematico> Ele vai carregar um por cima do outro, sei que isso é uma tremenda gambiarra, mas vai que cola né?
<sistematico> Aqui deu :D
<sistematico> Ou pode usar o gdm direto logo.
<sistematico> hmmmm
<sistematico> kernel: Peraí..
<sistematico> kernel: Tem um negócio aqui.
<kernel> mermao
<kernel> rolou nao
<kernel> nem gdm nem dbus
<kernel> tem como por o dbus na inicilização nao?
<Geowany> kernel: sistematico, em que vocês estão pirando aí?
<Geowany> auhhuauha
<sistematico> kernel: Tenta iniciar isso aqui: dbus.socket
<kernel> la no diretorio do /etc/modules-load.d/multi-user.target/
<sistematico> kernel: Não.
<kernel> ok
<kernel> vou tentar
<kernel> nao deu :/
<kernel> la no /etc/systemd/multi-user.targer/ só tem o remote-fs.target :/
<kernel> nao era pra ter mais?
<kernel> ;/
<sistematico> kernel: /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/ ?
<sistematico> kernel: systemctl start dbus.service dá erro?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> esse diretorio mesmo
<sistematico> kernel: systemctl start dbus.service dá erro?
<kernel> da sim
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> volteo
<sistematico> Qual?
<kernel> aquela mesma msg nao sei o que [INSTALL]
<sistematico> kernel: Não!
<kernel> tem alguma coisa errada :/
<sistematico> kernel: Aquele erro é pra aparecer só no enable!
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> é nele mesmo
<sistematico> kernel: Com start ele dá qual erro?
<kernel> nao
<sistematico> kernel: systemctl start dbus.service
<kernel> mais quando eu dou o list-units-files
<sistematico> Nenhum?
<kernel> ele fica static
<kernel> nao fica enable
<sistematico> kernel: systemctl status dbus.service
<kernel> huMm
<sistematico> kernel: Qual erro aparece nos logs desse comando?
<sistematico> Pra mim o dbus.service aparece assim: Active: active (running) since Fri, 14 Sep 2012 21:38:48 -0400; 3h 52min ago
<sistematico> Quando eu dou o systemctl status
<kernel> sim
<kernel> aparece isso mesmo
<sistematico> Então ele tá rodando véio.
<sistematico> Num tem com o que se preocupar.
<kernel> mais ele nao detectou o adaptador :/
<kernel> ta com a luz acesa direta
<sistematico> kernel: No list-unit-files ele aparece como static porque ele "É" estático.
<sistematico> kernel: Que adaptador?
<kernel> que eu uso
<sistematico> Uai..
<kernel> e quando eu inicio o xfce
<kernel> ele da um erro no dbus
<kernel> junto com o wicd
<kernel> :/
<sistematico> Mas isso é ouuuuuuutra história!
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> que sux
<sistematico> kernel: E essa tecla já está até gasta de tão batida!!
<sistematico> kernel: É aquele velho bug amigo nosso de todos os dias.
<sistematico> kernel: Tu tem que startar a seção com o dbus-launch e/ou o ck-launch-session.
<MarconM> sistematico: escuta essa
<kernel> mano
<kernel> deu certo
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> era so startar o wicd.service
<MarconM> o cara me perguntando .. como q faz para inverter as polaridade do cooler para ele girar " ao contrario "
<MarconM> aeuaheuhaeuahueah
<kernel> affz
<kernel> :/
<kernel> MarconM kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> ele soldou uns components
<MarconM> e deu certo
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> AUEIAheAEuHeAUHEUAAHiuAHeiuhAUEh
<MarconM> eu disse cara
<sistematico> MarconM: Genial.
<MarconM> é soh virar ele ao contrario
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> rachei demais veio
<kernel> tem cada pergunta nerd
<kernel> girar o cooler ao contrario
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> esse cara nao tem o que fazer nao?
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> vai saber
<sistematico> kernel: Enão num é nada com o dbus.
<MarconM> é por que eu to fazendo um cooler para notebook
<kernel> quer brincar de ventilador
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> eu faço o cooler como exaustor
<MarconM> ele foi fazer tambem
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> kernel: Tu me reportou um problema a apareceu com a solução pra outro problema.
<MarconM> dae foi me perguntar como eu fiz para mudar
<kernel> sistematico kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Né?
<kernel> foi mesmo
<sistematico> heh
<kernel> vivendo e aprendendo
<kernel> vou pro arch
 * sistematico não é besta.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Perguntou sobre o problema 1 e solucionou o problema 2.
<sistematico> Acha que eu to dormindo aqui.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Sei, sei...
<kernel> pronto
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> tem como por automatico nao sistematico
<kernel> o servico do wicd?
<sistematico> enable
<sistematico> systemctl enable
<sistematico> kernel: man systemctl
<MarconM> alguem curte ele tronica
<kernel> deu certo
<MarconM> eletronica*
<kernel> MarconM, eu viajava naquelas revistas de eletronicas
<kernel> das bancas
<kernel> hehehehe
<kernel> me lembro que teve uma edição que fazia um microfone
<sistematico> MarconM: Música Eletrônica? Sim! Muito!
<sistematico> haiehaieuaheiae
<kernel> ligava no radio e dava pra locutar
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> rsrs
<MarconM> kernel: massa demais
<MarconM> eu to fazendo um pedal para guitarra
<MarconM> comprei um arduino
<MarconM> falta chegar os servos
<kernel> wicd.service                           enabled
<kernel> dbus-org.wicd.daemon.service           enabled
<kernel> olha ae ;)
<kernel> qual arquivo fica a linha do kernel sistematico ?
<MarconM> kernel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5qR3b4QLmE&feature=related
<kernel> massa
<kernel> amplificador de audio
<kernel> do volume né
<kernel> ;)
<sistematico> kernel: Depende, aí deve ser o /etc/default/grub, ou /boot/grub/menu.lst dependendo da versão do GRUB.
<sistematico> kernel: Sacou?
<kernel> saquei
<kernel> meu grub é o 2
<sistematico> kernel: Não linha que tem /linux-2.6.30-rt-blablabla ro quiet ...
<sistematico> Ou....
<kernel> voce disse que nao era no /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kernel> entao onde é?
<kernel> eu colocava lá
<sistematico> Putz velho.
<sistematico> Já falei 3 vezes só essa noite..
<kernel> tem o /etc/default/grub tambem
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> kernel: Tem uma linha mais ou menos assim: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet reboot=a,b,k,c"
<sistematico> kernel: Se vai deixar ela mais ou menos assim: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet init=/bin/systemd"
<kernel> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet"
<sistematico> Isso.
<kernel> huMm
<sistematico> kernel: ESSA é a linha do Kernel.
<kernel> e a outra la do grub.cfg é a linha de que?
<sistematico> kernel: grub.cfg tem nada a verrrrrrrr..
<kernel> nao é do kernel tambem
<sistematico> kernel: gub.cfg é dinâmico amigo.
<sistematico> kernel: grub.cfg é dinâmico amigo.
<kernel> humm
<sistematico> kernel: Ele muda toda hora, não adianta escrever nada dentro dele.
<sistematico> kernel: Tendeu agora?
<kernel> ah sim
<sistematico> kernel: Não vai fixar o que tu escrever, é isso.
<sistematico> :)
<kernel> linux   /boot/vmlinuz-linux root=UUID=c44b2a5c-40fa-4ec6-a624-a1bbc701660e ro  quiet init=/bin/systemd
<kernel> olha
<kernel> quando eu puis
<kernel> ele nunca mudou
<kernel> :/
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahaahaha
<kernel> AUIehaIeiaHeuaIeu
<sistematico> kernel: Ele mudará, vai por mim.
<kernel> ta beleza
<kernel> e o /boot/grub/menu.1st se eu tivesse o grub1 muda tambem?
<sistematico> Não.
<kernel> =|
<kernel> ta beleza
<kernel> entao o arquivo de configuração do grub2 é esse do /etc né
<sistematico> menu.lst e /etc/default/grub são os lugares corretos.
<kernel> ta beleza
<sistematico> Usar guarda-chuvas como para-quedas é osso.
<kernel> sistematico, nao deu cara
<kernel> root         1  0.6  0.1  32492  3304 ?        Ss   02:59   0:00 /sbin/init
<kernel> olha
<kernel> eu tirei ele do arquivo lá
<kernel> o init=/bin/systemd
<kernel> olha quem é o 1 processo
<kernel> :/
<kernel> o que voce pra falar sistematico ?
<kernel> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<kernel> root         1  0.6  0.1  32492  3304 ?        Ss   02:59   0:00 /sbin/init
<kernel> hã?
<kernel> ouxe
<kernel> errei aqui
<kernel> ¬¬
<sistematico> kernel: cat /proc/cmdline
<kernel> ja vi aqui
<sistematico> We're busy running around like headless chickens to get them back for you.
<sistematico> hahahaha
<kernel> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-linux root=UUID=c44b2a5c-40fa-4ec6-a624-a1bbc701660e ro quiet
<sistematico> kernel: Deu update-grub?
<kernel> bash: update-grub: command not found
<kernel> ;/
<sistematico> Seguinte.
<kernel> nao tem esse binario no bash
<kernel> :/
<sistematico> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kernel> pronto
<sistematico> :P
<sistematico> Dá reboot e checa a /proc/cmdline
<kernel> ok
<sistematico> Pra ver se o systemd tá lá.
<sistematico> Warning: Editing this file is strongly not recommended. The file is generated by the grub-mkconfig command, and it is best to edit your /etc/default/grub or one of the scripts in the /etc/grub.d folder.
<sistematico> Deu?
<kernel> porque nao tinha o update-grub sistematico ?
<sistematico> O novo num tem mesmo.
<kernel> deu certo
<sistematico> :D
<kernel> :D
<sistematico> kernel: Vou dormir.
<kernel> valeus
<sistematico> kernel: Um abração.
<kernel> bom dia
<galvao> bom dia, alguei ai do desenvolvimento do ubuntu 12.10?
<tonao42> bom dia
<rsser> como resolver esse problema de conexao a rede wi-fi com encriptacao wpa-psk no ubuntu?
<rsser> ele não se conecta a redes com esse tipo de encriptacao
<rsser> aki diz que tah faltando o protocolo de encriptacao
<rsser> como resolver esse problema?
<rsser> ai, alguem sabe como configurar redes ad-hoc windows - ubuntu
<rsser> pq aqui não funciona nem a payulada
<tonao42> rsser, de uma olhada ai http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/O-que-e-e-como-configurar-rede-AD-HOC-no-Ubuntu
<rsser> vlw, tonao42
<rsser> vou ver
<andretyn> Bom dia :-D
<balinha> olá
<balinha> bom
<andretyn> balinha, reinstalou?
<balinha> andretyn, sim! consegui fazer o youtube funcionar nos dois
<balinha> agora o problema é só com o java
<andretyn> java, java, q se f*da o java :))
<balinha> haha
<balinha> verdade
<balinha> mas infelizmente eu preciso dele
<andretyn> balinha, tah usando o openjdk ou quer o java da 0racle?
<balinha> oracle
<andretyn> peraih, vou ver um comofazer para ti:-D
<rsser> galera, alguem pode me dizer a diferença entre uma rede ad-hoc e do tipo infra-structure?
<andretyn> balinha, no mesmo site q passei para ti tem o comofazer para instalar o java da 0racke, hehehehehe
<andretyn> Instalar o Oracle Java 7 no Ubuntu 12.04
<balinha> andretyn, mas eu fiz por lá mesmo
<balinha> e ainda assi
<balinha> assim*
<balinha> não tenho certeza se é o java
<balinha> mas não consigo loga rno facebook, loga rno twitter, usar o pastebin
<balinha> e todos usam java, não é?
<andretin> balinha, jah instalou o icedtea-plugin
<balinha> andretin, esse ainda está em falta
<andretin> balinha, web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets
<andretin> soh não sei se funciona com o oracle java?
<balinha> e no caso seria melhor remover o plugin da oracle ou pode deixar os dois?
<andretin> sei não, deixa os dois
<balinha> ok
<balinha> vou ter que dar uma saidinha
<balinha> volto jaja
<andretin> blz
<rsser> como saber se placa wireless suporta ad-hoc no ubuntu?
<alexactis> bom diaaaaaa!!!!!!
<alexactis> estou muito feliz, pois me livrei definitivamente do R.Windows descobrí como o COrel pode ler meus arquivos do Inkscape, e como o inkscape pode ler os arquivos CDR do Corel até o x3
<alexactis> já utilizei essa semana o Libre no trabalho, funcionou perfeitamente, só alguns probleminhas com otabelas do Excel, mas resolvível
<alexactis> esqueçam pessoal estou usando Deluge e tá tudo OK por aqui
<balinha> alguém aqui já teve problemas em navegar pelo twitter no firefox/chromium? 12.04 64
<Morados> Pessoal, como sei quem o "bot" em um canal?
<rsser> galera, rede, nossa isso tah me dando uma dor de cabeça violenta
<rsser> eu toh com um notebook, infelizmente, ele é da positivo. Barato com peças muito ruins. O lance é que a network wireless card não tem driver nativo no ubuntu 12.04
<rsser> assim, ele funciona algumas caracteristicas, mas outras sao deixadas de lado
<rsser> eu preciso do ad-hoc mode
<Kazenin> Morados: toda vez que vc entrar no # vc observa se os mesmos nicks de antes estarão conectados... se vc ver que eles são tipo "arroz de festa" é pq são bots
<Kazenin> Morados: tipo... ZZzzZzzz_
<Kazenin> esse é bot
<rsser> cara, como uma placa wireless pode funcionar pra um modo de rede  (infra-structure) e não funcionar pra outro (ad-hoc mode)?
<Kazenin> rsser: quando vc cria a rede ad-hoc numa máquina esse note não detecta ela ?
<Kazenin> pelo NetworkManager ?
<rsser> não, cara
<rsser> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter
<rsser> a placa essa merda
<rsser> muita gente xinga muito essa card
<Kazenin> realtek é safada mas não é pra tanto
<rsser> cara, toh achando que eh um problema no driver que não habilita o modo ad-hoc
<Kazenin> nada se de compara aos chips VGA ViaChrome9  e SiS
<rsser> o note  conecta-se a redes do tipo wi-fi infra-structure sem problemas
<rsser> SiS, nem brinca, cara
<rsser> SiS eh sinistro
<rsser> cara, toh pesquisando jah algum tempo sobre esse problema aqui, Kazenin
<sistematico> Uso essa placa sem problemas.
<rsser> mas tu não usa ela pra rede ad-hoc, não é?
<sistematico> Sim, algumas vezes.
<rsser> então ensine me o seu segredo
<rsser> porque aqui não funciona
<sistematico> rsser: Pelo NM não funciona?
<rsser> vou dar uma breve descrição do que fiz. Eu estou no server: win7 com o ponto wi-fi(fornecendo internet) e o cliente(ubuntu: notebook+cuja placa é a  ID 0bda:8189 RTL8187B Wireless )
<rsser> o desktop fornece internet wi-fi, a redenova22, não é vista pelo ubuntu
<rsser> e quando ela é enxergada, o ubuntu tenta, tenta, tenta, ... e não consegue conectar se a redenova22
<rsser> jah vi diversas coisas, senhas, tipo de criptografia, endereçamento de ip
<rsser> nada funcionou
<sistematico> rsser: Qual tipo de segurança de rede?
<rsser> ai lendo em foruns vi que algumas pessoas estavam tendo problemas com o driver dessa placa
<rsser> eu tirei tudo, sistematico
<rsser> deixei aberto sem senha
<sistematico> rsser: A rede não aparece?
<sistematico> rsser: Criou a rede no Windows?
<rsser> sim, criei a rede no windows
<sistematico> rsser: Eis a raíz de todo o mal.
<rsser> pare com isso, eu vejo isso como uma oportunidade de aprender
<rsser> e outra, sistematico, eu tentei criar a rede no ubuntu
<rsser> e ela não eh criada, sistematico
<rsser> o sistema fica tentando conectar
<rsser> e não conecta
<sistematico> rsser: Qual DE você usa?
<rsser> DE? o que eh/
<sistematico> rsser: Desktop Environment, ou Ambiente de Trabalho.
<sistematico> Algo como Gnome, XFCE ou KDE(argh).
<rsser> gnome, sistematico
<sistematico> 3?
<ZZzzZzzz_> Morados,  Kazenin ,  nao sou sou Bot mas é verdade que estou aqui mais tempo que os Bots :)
<Kazenin> hahahahahahhaa
<sistematico> oxi
<rsser> acho que sim, sistematico
<sistematico> Acha?
<sistematico> heh
<Morados> ZZzzZzzz_, rsrsrs
<rsser> mas eu não sou expert em distribucoes linux, sistematico
<rsser> me desculpe
<Kazenin> não vou criar flame aqui mas pelo menos o KDE não é mutante igual o primeiro ambiente citado em primeiro lugar
<sistematico> Kazenin: Não uso nenhum desses então estou automáticamente fora do flame.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Embora eu considere o Gnome menos pior.
<Kazenin> E17 ?
<sistematico> Kazenin: Não.
<sistematico> Detesto esse aí tbm.
<sistematico> heh
<Kazenin> então usa texto puro
<Kazenin> que é coisa de macho ! =P
<rsser> perae, podemos focar no problema?
<sistematico> rsser: gnome-session --version
<sistematico> rsser: Pra saber qual Gnome está usando.
<sistematico> Kazenin: Pior que eu uso direto.
<Kazenin> me too
<rsser> gnome-session 3.2.1
<rsser> eu toh usando a distro ubuntu 12.04.1
<sistematico> Minha máquina tem recursos limitados, não posso me dar ao luxo de disperdiça-los.
<sistematico> :\
<rsser> e aí?
<rsser> qual o proximo passo?
<sistematico> rsser: Tentou fazer o inverso, criar a rede no Ubuntu?
<rsser> [12:19] <rsser> e outra, sistematico, eu tentei criar a rede no ubuntu
<rsser> [12:19] <rsser> e ela não eh criada, sistematico
<rsser> [12:20] <rsser> o sistema fica tentando conectar
<rsser> [12:20] <rsser> e não conecta
<rsser> jah tinha falado isso
<sistematico> Eu achei que era na outra máquina.
<rsser> sistematico, o meu problema eh bem parecido com esse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807353
<rsser> mas tipo, eu não acho o driver pra reinstalar nesse sistema
<sistematico> rsser: Pelo iwconfig tu seta o modo ad-hoc?
<rsser> eu jah tentei
<rsser> ele fala que o iwconfig não eh encontrado
<sistematico> Instala.
<rsser> eu achei isso super estranho
<rsser> como?
<sistematico> Pacote wireless-tools.
<rsser> okay
<rsser> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<rsser> wireless-tools já é a versão mais nova.
<rsser> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 5 não atualizados.
<rsser> LoL
<Kazenin> o nome do pacote é "iw"
<sistematico> Tá executando o iwconfig como root né?
<Kazenin> iw - tool for configuring Linux wireless devices
<rsser> tah perae
<rsser> vou fazer isso, kayo
<rsser> Kazenin*
<Kazenin> positivo
<rsser> tah agora como eu mudo pro modo ad-hoc?
<sistematico> Kazenin: wireless-tools é um conjunto de ferramentas, inclusive o iw.
<rsser> guys, guys, okay, okay, focus, focus
<sistematico> [lucas@bumblebee ~]:% iwconfig                                                                               [1]
<sistematico> zsh: command not found: iwconfig
<sistematico> The program 'iwconfig' is currently not installed.  To run 'iwconfig' please ask your administrator to install the package 'wireless-tools'
<sistematico> rsser: man iwconfig
<rsser> http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/configurando-ad-hoc/pagina3.html
<rsser> engraçado esse comando cat /proc/net/wireless
<rsser> não retorna os dados da wanl0
<sistematico> iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc
<sistematico> Ou algo assim...
<Kazenin> beleza sistematico
<rsser> iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<rsser> esse erro q ele mostra
<sistematico> rsser: Tenta ifconfig wlan0 down antes.
<tiagoscd> dia
<rsser> e depois?
<sistematico> iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc
<rsser> sistematico, o mesmo erro
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Bom dia.
<Kazenin> tiagoscd: fala aí Hille
<tiagoscd> sistematico: :)
<tiagoscd> Kazenin: opa
<Kazenin> Hangout no ar ?
<sistematico> rsser: Pode ser seu módulo bugado, usa o driver do Windows através do ndiswrapper.
<tiagoscd> não né? ontem já se foram quase quatro horas lol
<sistematico> rsser: ouuuu....
<tiagoscd> Kazenin: mas sexta às 22h tem novamente :)
<rsser> ou o quê, sistematico?
<rsser> o que posso mais fazer?
<sistematico> rsser: rfkill unblock all
<sistematico> rsser: Num sei ao certo.
<rsser> o que isso faz?
<rsser> sistematico, como eu reinstalo um driver da network wi-fi card?
<rsser> eu acho que o problema eh de driver
<Kazenin> tiagoscd: como assim se foram quase quatro horas?
<rsser> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187
<Kazenin> quem foi?
<tiagoscd> Kazenin: ontem a noite, às 22h, tivemos quatro horas de hangout no papo de buteco
<sistematico> rsser: Na documentação do driver diz.
<sistematico> rsser: Cada driver instala de um jeito.
<Kazenin> tiagoscd: pois é... eu sei.. mas não tá disponivel não a gravação?
<Kazenin> ao vivo eu sei que não tá
<Kazenin> =P
<sistematico> rsser: Instale o ndiswrapper ou tente com o driver da sua distro mesmo.
<tiagoscd> Kazenin: estavam presentes eu, Ricardo, Ursinha, Ayrton, Licio, Augusto, Cedrik (espero que eu não tenha esquecido de citar ninguém)
<tiagoscd> hehe
<rsser> mas tipo, isso não pode interferir no wifi, pq nas redes do tipo infra-structure, meu consegue acesso
<sistematico> rsser: O ndiswrapper usa um módulo generico para carregar o arquivo *.inf do seu driver do Windows, entende?
<sistematico> rsser: Isso *vai* interferir sim.
<sistematico> Com certeza :)
<sistematico> rsser: O curioso é que aqui ele funciona no modo ad-hoc sem precisar de nada disso.
<sistematico> rsser: É um Notebook? Ele tem um botão pra desativar o Wireless ou algo do tipo?
<rsser> cara, eu não sei o que dah errado
<rsser> mas sistematico talvez vc esteja com o modem da mesma marca mas de modelo diferente
<rsser> a id do meu modem eh a 0bda:8189
<sistematico> Não uso modem.
<rsser> digo, não eh modem
<rsser> sorry
<rsser> eh a placa wi-fi
<rsser> o notebook eh positivo, sistematico
<rsser> eh uma porcaria esse notebook
<rsser> na epoca, eu já tinha avisado meu pai para não comprar
<sistematico> Eis a raíz de todo o mal²
<rsser> mas ele achou que era bom
<sistematico> Notebook Positivo + Windows como servidor, combinação bombástica.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Melhor que isso só o Neymar como SysAdm.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Seguinte..
<sistematico> rsser: Desliga a chave do Wireless, altera pra ad-hoc como eu te falei ali em cima e re-liga.
<rsser> cara, meu servidor não eh o notebook, sistematico
<sistematico> rsser: Ou usa o rfkill como eu te disse lá em cima.
<rsser> ele eh o cliente
<rsser> meu server eh um i7
<rsser> OS: (Windows 6.1 Service Pack 1 (Build #7601)) ¤ OSInstall: (7 was installed 165wks 4days 19hrs 19mins 42secs ago) ¤ Up: (3h 4m 20s) ¤ Mem: (Usage: 554/2048MB (27.05%))
<rsser> HD: (Total/Free: 1.82/0.75TB)
<rsser> esse eh meu server
<rsser> CPU Info: (4 CPU's - Intel Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @, 3.41 GHz, (1% Load))
<sistematico> rsser: O que eu te disse ainda vale.
<rsser> cara, eu acho que nao estou conseguindo te explicar as coisas direito
<sistematico> Explique-se.
<rsser> esse i7 3,4ghz com 4GB de ram com win 7 x86 com hd de 1.82TB é  o server
<sistematico> rsser: O cenário que me passou é um Host com Windows, e um Cliente com Ubuntu.
<rsser> o notebook positivo com 2ghz de ram dual core com o ubuntu 12.04.1 é o cliente
<rsser> toh querendo conectá-los via wireless
<sistematico> rsser: Ok.
<rsser> mas soh que o cliente, o notebook, não aceita conexões wireless do tipo ad-hoc
<sistematico> rsser: O que eu falei ali em cima ainda vale.
<sistematico> rsser: Pela 3ª vez :)
<sistematico> rsser: Desliga a chave do Wireless, altera pra ad-hoc como eu te falei ali em cima e re-liga, caso ele não tenha chave, tente usar o rfkill como eu te disse lá em cima.
<sistematico> rsser: Entendeu agora?
<rsser> rfkill
<rsser> okay, entendi
<rsser> vou buscar a sintaxe do rfkill
<sistematico> rsser: Tem um detalhe importante tambem.
<sistematico> rsser: Eu cheguei a usar algumas placas bem bugadas, que só conectavam depois de um iwlist wlan0 scan ou algo assim.
<sistematico> rsser: Eu falei lá em cima: rfkill unblock all
<sistematico> rsser: Não tenho certeza.
<xispirito> bom dia
<rsser> jah fiz, sistematico
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<sistematico> rsser: Depois disso não setou como ad-hoc?
<xispirito> eae sistematico =D
<rsser> não, sistematico
<rsser> antes
<rsser> rfkill list
<rsser> 4: phy4: Wireless LAN
<rsser>         Soft blocked: yes
<rsser>         Hard blocked: no
<rsser> rfkill ubloack all
<rsser> 4: phy4: Wireless LAN
<rsser>         Soft blocked: s
<rsser>         Hard blocked: no
<rsser> agora tah "no" em soft blocked
<xispirito> eu tive péssimas experiências com certas placas Wifi, chega a me dar um frio mexer com isso ...
<rsser> nossa, xispirito
<rsser> toh zoado com isso cara
<sistematico> rsser: ifconfig wlan0 down && iwlist scan && iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc && ifconfig wlan0 up && iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc
<rsser> mas a culpa eh dos fabricantes
<rsser> a falta de padronizacao nessas porcarias
<xispirito> rsser: eu sei, mas quem está lhe pagando não se importa se o fabricante ajuda ou não
<sistematico> Copia e cola esse comando aí.
<rsser> tah no seu pvt
<sistematico> rsser: Aí depois dá um iwconfig pra ver se fixou.
<rsser> não vou poluir o canal
<xispirito> eu gostaria de fazer uma espécie de pesquisa ... quais são as regras mais usadas por vocês em iptables? to escrevendo uma app aqui de gerenciamento, quero incluir
<Kazenin> iptables -P INPUT DROP
<xispirito> =D
<Kazenin> iptables -P OUTPUT DROP
<Kazenin> iptables -P FORWARD DROP
<Kazenin> e o usuário que venha me pedir clemência !
<xispirito> é basicamente uma interface, por enquanto em linha de comando, para ativar desativar sets de regras automaticamente, ou abrir fechar portas para INPUT/OUTPUT em série, quero incluir depois de tudo, NAT e etc
<xispirito> porque to cansado de comentar/descomentar script
<sistematico> rsser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/97322
<Kazenin> nos meus scripts eu faço laços apontando pra listas
<sistematico> rsser: Tem um maluco lá falando que isso foi sanado no Kernel 3.4..
<rsser> vou ver
<sistematico> rsser: Qual sua versão?
<Kazenin> daí eu não altero mais o script principal
<rsser> deixe me ver
<Kazenin> só as listas
<rsser> -positivo-notebook 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:25:43 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<rsser> sistematico como faço essa atualizacao do kernel
<xispirito> Kazenin: sim,começei tem dois dias e o script principal vai ter mais ou menos esta cara(sem interface gráfica por hora) http://dpaste.com/801389/
<sistematico> rsser: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/instalando-kernel-linux-3-4-ubuntu.html
<Kazenin> que linguagem é essa ?
<xispirito> um módulo é mais ou menos isso: http://dpaste.com/801390/
<xispirito> Python
<Kazenin> muito bom brow
<xispirito> =D
<Kazenin> eu ainda não larguei o bom e velho shell script
<Kazenin> ;)
<xispirito> Kazenin: eu cheguei no limite, eu tentei escrever isto em shell script, mas faltou poder no bash ...
<xispirito> já volto
<rsser> sistematico, toh lendo aqui
<rsser> obrigado
<rsser> Kazenin, como sei se meu ubuntu eh pae ou non pae?
<Kazenin> rsser: pelo kernel
<Kazenin> [15-09-2012 11:56:16] <rsser> -positivo-notebook 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:25:43 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Kazenin> esse notebook é PAE
<rsser> okay, sorry, Kazenin
<Kazenin> aliás
<Kazenin> não o note
<rsser> legal, ele suporta mais de 4GB de memoria
<rsser> cool
<Kazenin> o Ubuntu está com kernel pae
<rsser> pelo menos o sistema consegue gerenciar
<Kazenin> =D
<rsser> aham
<Kazenin> sim
<rsser> eu vou atualizar o kernel
<Kazenin> em certos casos funfa mto melhor que o kernel 64 bits
<rsser> e vou deixar a bagaça pipocar
<sistematico> Kazenin: Quem falou?
<rsser> sistematico
<Kazenin> sobre o que ?
<rsser> eu posso colar tudo duma vez no console
<sistematico> Kazenin: A sua última frase ué.
<rsser> a parada da atualizacao do kernel
<Kazenin> sistematico: cara com hardware diferentes, ambientes diferentes, tudo acontece.... eu tenho vivência disso
<sistematico> rsser: Você tem que entender o que cada comando faz, senão não adianta nada.
<rsser> mas eu sei o que wget faz
<Kazenin> por isso que eu teclei.. "em certos casos"
<sistematico> rsser: Você pode colar tudo de uma vez desde que tenha && ou ; entre os comandos.
<rsser> ele pega da hp e baixa pro diretorio corrente
<rsser> okay, sistematico
<MarconM> boa tarde
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<rsser> wow
<rsser> Bandwidth: (Current Downstream: 90.47kb/s ¤ Current Upstream: 1.96kb/s)
 * rsser baixando ainda
<alexactis> pessoas qual a versão atual do Kernel do 12.04? eu não me lembro...
<rsser> eh o 3.2
<rsser> toh atualizando pro 3.4
<rsser> e bora ver no que dá
<alexactis> é o 3.2.0.31?
<rsser> não
<rsser> eh o 3.2.0-29
<rsser> pelo menos esse eh o kernel do ubuntu 12.04.1
<Kazenin> Linux hammurabi 3.2.0-31-generic-pae
<Kazenin> =D
<alexactis> dei uname -r e apareceu isso: 3.2.0-31-generic-pae #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 7 16:39:45 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<xGrind> esse é o atual: 3.2.0.31
<xGrind> esse é o atual: 3.2.0-31
<MarconM>  /j #myshell.org
<rsser> de um dia pro outro jah muda a versao do kernel
<rsser> LOL
<alexactis> blz
<rsser> eu baixei qdo era x.x.x-29
<alexactis> é que eu atualizei e apareceu esse queria saber se tava certo, hehehe
<rsser> alexactis, essa versao eh estavel que tu baixou/
<alexactis> é a lts
<alexactis> habilitei a opção de atualização do servidor principal e não do brasileiro ai veio esse Kernel, mas deixei suporte longo, como me ensinaram aqui logo a primeira vez que instalei para testar
<rsser> okay
<rsser> seja bem vindo a familia
<rsser> LOL
<alexactis> obrigado, estou muito feliz de fazer parte da família do Software livre...
<alexactis> hehehe
<alexactis> Hoje sou só um usuário mas já descobrí algumas coisas,como abrir arquivos CDR, como envialos de volta sem dar muitos erros, só o de config de cores por enquanto...
<alexactis> o libre mostra os arquivos de excel meio  desconfigurados, nada que não possa ser resolvido,  os arquivos de Word ficam melhor portados se for versão 2003, essa coisinhas
<alexactis> mas levei uma semana testando no trampo e deu tudo certo, até a impressora de rede funciona legal, o compartilhamento de HD no Server 2008 tambem
<alexactis> tá tudo sussa
<alexactis> antigamente era um parto
<A-MrDan> e ai pessoal.. d boa?
<alexactis> até ultrasurf usei lá
<A-MrDan> tenho 4 dvds regravaveis aki que gravei alguns videos pelo wmp a uns 2 anos atras .. to tentando usar agora e nao consigo .. alguem sabe o que pode ser ?
<A-MrDan> o brasero nao consegue verificar a integridade dos discos (diz que tah sem arquivo de checksum)
<alexactis> vc está com os codecs instalados?
<rsser> há riscos no dvds?
<A-MrDan> eu gostaria de apagar os discos e nao consigo
<A-MrDan> nao, nao ha riscos
<alexactis> estão sujos? amarelados?
<A-MrDan> tambem nao
<Kazenin> A-MrDan: wodim -blank=fast -v dev=/dev/sr0
<Kazenin> supondo que o dispositivo de CD/DVD é /dev/sr0
<Kazenin> talvez seja /dev/scd0
<A-MrDan> eh sr0 mesmo
<A-MrDan> kazenin vou tentar
<rsser> Kazenin, diz pro sistematico que...
<A-MrDan> :)
<rsser> valewwwww
<rsser> uhhhhuuuuu
<rsser> tah funcionando a parada do wireless
<Kazenin> o kernel resolveu né?
<Kazenin> pelo networkmanager
<Kazenin> ?
<rsser> YES, mano
<rsser> NADA, foi atualização do kernel
<alexactis> atualizou para qual kernel?
<Kazenin> o sistematico é trollzin pra kct mas manja
<rsser> atualizei o kernel e PROBLEM SOLVED
<rsser> cara, passem adiante
<Kazenin> rsser: cara mas funcionou configurando pelo NetworkManager ou foi via linha de comando?
<rsser> cara, não fiz absolutamente nada alem de atualizar
<rsser> eu havia apagado as configs
<rsser> ele configurou tudo sozinho, Kazenin
<rsser> como deve ser
<Kazenin> configurou sozinho ??
<Kazenin> vamos por partes
<Kazenin> 1 - atualizou o kernel [ok]
<Kazenin> 2 - configurou com:
<Kazenin> [a] linha de comando
<Kazenin> [b] NetworkManager
<rsser> cara, fiz soh atualizacao mesmo
<Kazenin> [c] foi satã que desceu do céu e fez sozinho
<rsser> atualizacao do kernel
<rsser> ai o ubuntu tem uma parada que ele fica scaneando redes wi-fi
<rsser> ele configura sozinho aqui
<rsser> eu não preciso fazer nd
<Kazenin> então foi NetworkManager
<Kazenin> pronto
<rsser> o lance eh que o driver da placa tava conflitando com o kernel
<alexactis> qual o kernel agora rsser?
<rsser> toh usando o kernel mais recente
<rsser> o 3.4
<rsser> instavel
<rsser> pode dar pau em outras coisas
<rsser> eu nem sei ainda o que não funciona aqui
<rsser> vou ter que testar
<rsser> mta coisa
<xGrind> mais recente é o 3.5
<alexactis> vc tava com o -29?
<rsser> então toh uma 0.1 atras
<rsser> LOL
<rsser> sim, alexactis
<xGrind> http://kernel.org/
<xGrind> 3.5.4
<rsser> eu atualizei aqui, Kazenin com esse link http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/instalando-kernel-linux-3-4-ubuntu.html
<alexactis> e vc chegou a testa esse -31?
<A-MrDan> kazenin: cannot blank disk (tentei com o -blank=all tambem)
<Kazenin> maravilha man
<rsser> nem, alexactis
<rsser> eu pulei direto
<rsser> do 3.2.0-29
<rsser> pro 3.4.x.x.
<sistematico> rsser: E deu?
<rsser> aham
<rsser> e ae, sistematico
<rsser> valew, brother
<rsser> deu certo!
<rsser> we did it
<sistematico> heh
<Kazenin> A-MrDan: isso é um DVD RW mesmo ?
<rsser> mas sistematico a rede tah funcionando no modo desprotegido
<rsser> qeuro saber se vai funfar com senha
<sistematico> Vai sim po..
<AMrDan> sim .. tah escrito aki ..
<rsser> okay, sistematico
<sistematico> AMrDan: O que houve?
<AMrDan> acho que perdi 4 dvds rw :(
<AMrDan> to tendo apagar eles mas nao consigo
<AMrDan> eles tem uns 2 anos ..mas era pra estarem bons ainda
<AMrDan> sistematico vlw man .. vou indo nessa
<alexactis> tá afim de formatar o DVD né?
<sistematico> Ele saiu.
<alexactis> ô ele saiu... :)
<rsser> sistematico, sistematicooo, sistematicoooooooooooooooooooooo
<rsser> pq o linux não pede a senha?
<rsser> ah jah sei
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> Que Linux?
<rsser> criei a rede no windows e ele não pede a senha
<rsser> caraca que doido
<rsser> não entendi
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> windows
<sistematico> A senha fica armazenada no chaveiro Seahorse..
<sistematico> MarconM: Meu sonho é usar esse S.O.
<sistematico> rsser: Ou no próprio NM.
<rsser> humm
<rsser> mas sabe... o problema eh que não digitei senha alguma ainda
<MarconM> windows ?
<MarconM> sistematico: eu to analfabeto ou ele disse rede em windwos ?
<alexactis> heim?
<sistematico> MarconM: Híbrida.
<xispirito> o windows é o server e o Linux cliente o.0
<sistematico> rsser: Você disse pra mim que a rede tava sem senha.
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<alexactis> eu tenho isso aqui em casa mas meu server é R.Windos 7 Pro
<rsser> sim, eu tinha tirado, sistematico
<alexactis> só que tive que colocar senha nele para poder acessa-lo
<rsser> mas quero voltar por motivos mais que obvios
<rsser> apt eh foda
<alexactis> depois configurei login automático e tá tudo funcionando
<rsser> tah dando o mesmo problema, sistematico
<rsser> o wpa & wpa2 com o AES não funciona nem a paulada
<rsser> sistematico
<rsser> minha tese tava certinha
<rsser> a versao do ubuntu não tah trabalhando direito com o wpa & wpa2
<rsser> tah havendo problemas de autenticacao
<sistematico> Sabe que tem vários tipos de wpa e mais ainda de wpa2 né?
<sistematico> AES, TKIP entre outros..
<rsser> aha
<rsser> eu coloquei o web
<rsser> em relacao aos outros acho que ele eh mais fraco
<alexactis> eu uso wpa/wpa2 mas se não me engano é TKIP
<rsser> mas o AES eh mais forte, alexactis
<rsser> em termos de encriptacao
<rsser> vou ter que instalar o samba
<rsser> toh sem o samba
<alexactis> tô ligado mas não me lembro qual config eu usei, se tkip ou aes
<rsser> o windows fala que o ICS (internet compartilhada) tah funcionando
<rsser> mas o ubuntu não consegue alcançar
<rsser> sistematico, dicas?
<marcelomauro> Alguém aí tem experiência com instalação do  joomla... estou com um problema de atualização do mesmo. Sempre aparece uma mensagem de erro (copy failed) ao se fazer qualquer update no site
<rsser> cara, de windows pra windows funciona que eh uma beleza
<rsser> sistematico, ele tah conectando, pelo menos eh o que mostra o network manager
<rsser> mas qdo eu pingo:
<rsser> Disparando 192.168.137.12 com 32 bytes de dados:
<rsser> Resposta de 192.168.137.1: Host de destino inacessível.
<rsser> Esgotado o tempo limite do pedido.
<rsser> que coisa
<rsser> uai, perae tah dando conflito
<sistematico> usa ip fixo
<rsser> mas estou fazendo isso mesmo
<rsser> configurando ip/netmask/gateway
<rsser> e dns
<sistematico> Esquece DNS.
<sistematico> Não vai precisar deles por enquanto.
<sistematico> rsser: Como estão os IPs, Gateways e Netmask das duas máquinas?
<rsser> assim
<rsser> maquina servidor: ip 192.168.137.1 / netmask: 255.255.255.0  /gateway  (em branco)
<rsser> maquina cliente: ip 192.168.137.12 / netmask: 255.255.255.0  /gateway  192.168.137.1
<sistematico> Rota da máquina cliente?
<rsser> eu não fiz isso, sistematico
<sistematico> :)
<rsser> eu nunca mexi em rota da maquina  cliente
<rsser> sempre funcionou assim
<sistematico> route del default
<sistematico> route add default gw 192.168.137.1
<sistematico> Ou sem o gw
<rsser> mas cs gostam de linha de comando neh?
<rsser> LOL
<rsser> hehe
<sistematico> route mostra todas as rotas.
<sistematico> Dá pra fazer pelo NM, só que eu não sei :)
<sistematico> rsser: Certeza que no Windows não tá DHCP né?
<rsser> aqui dah pra fazer pelo NM
<rsser> não
<rsser> acho que não
<rsser> essa linha de comando não funciona, sistematico
<rsser> tah retornando erros
<rsser> eu tenho que estar com a rede on pra fazer a config
<rsser> sistematico, o dhcp tah ativado
<rsser> como eu desativo no windows
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> rsser: http://www.google.com.br/search?q=como+desativar+dhcp+no+windows
<sistematico> heeh
<rsser> okay
<rsser> ehehe
<rsser> falou, manoo
<kernel> sistematico, meu conky saiu do iniciar :/
<kernel> como eu ponho ele de volta?
<rsser> colocando o mano pra estudar
<sistematico> http://duckduckgo.com/?q=como%20desativar%20dhcp%20no%20windows
<sistematico> Esse último é o melhor.
<sistematico> kernel: Pegue-o com um garfo, pinça ou algo que dê pra "espetar" o bandido e o traga de volta!
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> kernel: Pergunta de 1º milhão de dólares, como você fazia pra ele iniciar antes do problema acontecer?
<sistematico> /1º/1/
<sistematico> kernel: ?
<kernel> quié cara
<kernel> perguntei outra coisa
<sistematico> ?
<kernel> quero iniciar o programa quando eu iniciar o DE
<sistematico> Qual DE?
<kernel> xfce
<sistematico> kernel: No painel dele tem né véio.
<sistematico> :|
<kernel> eu botei no Session and startup
<sistematico> Então!
<kernel> mais nao deu certo :/
<kernel> nao tem um arquivo especifico
<kernel> pra subir esse programa
<sistematico> kernel: conky.desktop
<kernel> onde fica esse
<sistematico> kernel: Na verdade QUALQUER_NOME.desktop
<kernel> qual diretorios ficam os outros
<kernel> .desktop
<sistematico> kernel: Vários lugares, vou citar 2: /etc/xdg/autostart e ~/.config/autostart
<sistematico> Só que tem em muitos lugares.
<sistematico> kernel: Inclusive na sua área de trabalho.
<rsser> sistematico, eu acho que entendi agora
<rsser> soh percebi agora
<rsser> o linux e o windows tao criando redes diferentes
<rsser> que coisa
<sistematico> kernel: /usr/share/applications tem um montão.
<sistematico> rsser: heh
<sistematico> rsser: Desativou o DHCP?
<rsser> não consegui, sistematico
<sistematico> rsser: rede é diferente de Rede.
<rsser> sistematico, eu nunca precisei de fazer essas coisas
<kernel> sistematico, nao tem um arquivo especifico para quando eu subir o xfce ele subir os programas?
<rsser> certo, sistematico
<sistematico> rsser: E lembre-se, você não vai criar a rede nos dois.
<sistematico> rsser: Tem que criar em um e "associar" no outro.
<rsser> sistematico, o windows tah com uma rede estranha aqui temporaria
<rsser> sim, sistematico
<sistematico> rsser: Vá no Painel de Controle do Windows e desative o DHCP..
<rsser> sistematico, olhe soh que bizarro:  http://postimage.org/image/u8wca799j/
<sistematico> rsser: Peraí...
<sistematico> Você usa que tipo de conexão com a internet?
<rsser> eu uso DSL
<rsser> ae eu faço um ICS da  DLS com a placa wi-fi no server
<rsser> eh uma verdadeira gambiarra
<rsser> eu não tenho routers
<rsser> por isso que tah dando toda essa "problemeira"
<sistematico> E esse DSL entra no PC do Windows, certo?
<rsser> aham
<sistematico> Via cabo?
<rsser> sim
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> Sabe ir na Central de Redes e Compartilhamento?
<rsser> ae nesse pc eu uso o recurso do windows ICS ( internet computer sharing)
<rsser> sim
<sistematico> Sabe ir nas propriedades de adaptador?
<rsser> sim
<rsser> eu vi configurando aquilo
<rsser> vivo*
<sistematico> No caso a placa de rede wireless(que não está conectada a internet).
<sistematico> Então sabe desativar o DHCP pô!
<sistematico> :|
<sistematico> Nas propriedades de TCP/IP?
<sistematico> Sabe ir até lá?
<rsser> eu sei, sistematico
<rsser> mas eh pq isso não funcionou, sistematico
<rsser> eu jah havia tentado
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> Tentado o que?
<sistematico> Definiu os IPs lá?
<rsser> sim
<rsser> aí tentei desativar o dhcp
<rsser> tentei conectar e não funcionou
<sistematico> Tentou?
<sistematico> Ou desativou?
<sistematico> Tá com o IP fixo ou não?
<sistematico> Defina o IP do servidor para 192.168.0.1
<sistematico> Pra ficar mais fácil de entender.
<sistematico> E o cliente como 192.168.0.2
<sistematico> rsser: Só adicione o netmask 255.255.255.0 no servidor e não adicione nenhum gateway.
<rsser> okay
<sistematico> rsser: Não sei se o Windows permite isso.
<kernel> sistematico, cara
<kernel> quando eu inicio o conky aparece
<kernel> mais depois de um tempo
<kernel> ele sai
<kernel> mais ele ta rodando
<sistematico> rsser: Mude o nome da rede pra redenova23 ou algo assim.
<kernel> mais nao fica no desktop :/
<kernel> [kernel@serverX notas]$ pidof conky
<kernel> 571
<kernel> olha o processo dele
<sistematico> kernel: Roda ele no terminal pra ver qual erro tá sendo gerado.
<kernel> ok
<sistematico> kernel: E cola ele em algum lugar pra que eu possa ver.
<kernel> Conky: could not connect to hddtemp host
<sistematico> kernel: O que tem "perto" desse hddtemp no .conkyrc?
<sistematico> kernel: Deixa eu ver essa linha.
<sistematico> rsser: Entendeu?
<kernel> olha ae sistematico  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1207326/
<sistematico> kernel:  use_spacer é none e não no!
<kernel> eu nao tenho esse arquivo .conkyrc
<sistematico> Tem que ter.
<sistematico> kernel: Conky sem .conkyrc não roda.
<kernel> mais ele tava rodando
<kernel> :/
<sistematico> kernel: Deve estar em /etc/conky.conf ou algo assim.
<kernel> sim sim
<kernel> é no /etc/conky/conky.conf
<sistematico> kernel: Então tem.
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> kernel: Cola ele pra mim.
<kernel> ok.
<sistematico> rsser: Deu aí?
<sistematico> rsser: Muda o nome da rede no Windows e no Linux procura essa nova rede.
<sistematico> rsser: Depois de setar os IPs como eu te falei.
<rsser> tah
<rsser> toh tentando
<rsser> mas tah uma zona, semeion
<rsser> sistematico
<rsser> vou mexer com isso depois
<rsser> cansei
<sistematico> rsser: Tá nada.
<sistematico> rsser: Você que sabe.
<sistematico> rsser: Tô aqui pra te ajudar.
<rsser> estou muito agradecido, sistematico
<sistematico> rsser: Depois eu fico bebo e num vou entender mais nada com nada.
<rsser> agradeço mesmo
<rsser> não se preocupe
<sistematico> Não reclame, você foi avisado.
<rsser> cara, c tah no fim de semana
<rsser> não vou te amolar mais
<sistematico> rsser: Ok.
<sistematico> heh
<rsser> você ajudou-me bastante
<rsser> valeu
<sistematico> kernel: Colou?
<sistematico> descolou
<kernel> sistematico, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1207351/
<kernel> ta ae o arquivo /etc/conky/conky.conf
<kernel> tem algo errado?
<sistematico> Tem.
<sistematico> Salva uma cópia dele.
<sistematico> kernel: cp /etc/conky/conky.conf /etc/conky/conky.conf.orig
<kernel> la na linha 56 é use_spacer none
<kernel> porque eu recortei errado
<kernel> :/
<kernel> oks
<sistematico> HD I/O $color2 ${diskiograph 19}$color
<sistematico> Apaga isso.
<sistematico> Isso num presta.
<sistematico> cacaca
<ronyr7> daee
<sistematico> kernel: E roda o conky dinovo.
<kernel> ok
<sistematico> kernel: kill -9 $(pgrep conky) && conky
<sistematico> Aí é só correr pro abraço.
<sistematico> kernel: Deu aí?
<kernel> ok
<kernel> vou testar
<kernel> rapaz rodar rodou
<sistematico> Temperature HD1 : $color2 $alignr ${hddtemp /dev/sda} $color
<sistematico> Isso aqui vai bugar tambem.
<ronyr7> Alguem conhece algum despertador
<ronyr7> para o ubutu???
<kernel> vamo ver se ele vai ficar quando eu reiniciar
<sistematico> Você vai ter que procurar alguma outra forma de buscar esses dados.
<kernel> é pra tirar essa linha tambem?
<sistematico> kernel: Ou substituir.
<kernel> ou eu troco
<sistematico> ronyr7: alarmclock
<sistematico> ronyr7: Tem um App e tem o Applet, acho que de desenvolvedores diferentes e programas diferentes, não tenho certeza.
<kernel> sistematico, subistitu por qual?
<sistematico> Um é alarm-clock e o outro é alarmclock, ou algo assim..
<sistematico> kernel: Num sei.
<kernel> ;/
<kernel> Conky: could not connect to hddtemp host
<kernel> fica só saindo isso no bash
<kernel> é essa linha né
<sistematico> kernel: É..
<sistematico> kernel: Tá usando o Arch né?
<kernel> sim
<sistematico> kernel: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hddtemp
<sistematico> kernel: Você não deve ter o programa hddtemp.
<sistematico> Eu acho.
<kernel> sim
<kernel> tenho nao
<kernel> adicionei no systemd agora
<kernel> vou reiniciar
<sistematico> Não precisa.
<sistematico> Reinicia só o daemon.
<sistematico> systemctl restart hddtemp.service ou algo parecido.
<kernel> mais vou ter que reiniciar pra ver se fica o conky na inicialização do DE
<sistematico> Ah!
<sistematico> Vai ficar sim.
<kernel> :D
<ronyr7> sistematico vlw bro
<sistematico> ronyr7: De nada.
<sistematico> Vou sair um pouco.
<sistematico> Depois eu volto.
<sistematico> Abraços.
<ronyr7> ak noixx
<kernel> rapaz desisto
<kernel> o carai do conky inicia mais nao fica no desktop :/
<kernel> Geowany, poxa cara
<kernel> tou com problemas com o conky :/
<Rudolf> kernel: heuheuiehuehiueh
<kernel> fodz cara
<kernel> Rudolf, botei ele pra iniciar junto com o xfce
<Rudolf> e?
<kernel> mais quando eu inicio o xfce ele aparece mais depois desaparece
<Rudolf> Ursinha: ola guerreira
<kernel> tenho que digitar conky no terminal pra ele voltar
<kernel> :/
<Rudolf> kernel: provavelmente o tempo de inicialização  não está condizente com o status do xfce
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> fala kernel
<Geowany> kernel: eu sei o que é esse problema
<Geowany> kernel: deixa eu abrir minha cfg aqui que eu te digo
<kernel> ta beleza
<Geowany> kernel: procure pela linha own_window_type
<Geowany> e me diga qual é o parâmetro
<kernel> ok
<kernel> own_window_type override
<Geowany> kernel: humm...
<Geowany> kernel: rapaz...então o lance é fazer igual o MarconM falou, coloca o conky pra iniciar com um "sleep 5 && conky"
<kernel> no comando?
<kernel> sleep 5 && conky ?
<kernel> ok.
<Rudolf> foi o que pensei
<kernel> vou testar
<Geowany> kernel: isso acontece pq o software responsavel por gerar o papel de parede se sobrepõe ao conky
<Geowany> putz...nem vi ele saindo
<Geowany> Rudolf: o/
<Geowany> kernel: isso acontece pq o software responsavel por gerar o papel de parede se sobrepõe ao conky
<kernel> nada  :/
<kernel> é pra esperar 5 minutos?
<kernel> o que significa esse sleep 5?
<Geowany> kernel: cara, eu consegui fazer o conky funcionar no lxde pq eu tirei o pcmanfm da inicialização
<Geowany> kernel: é uma espera de 5 segundos, antes dele iniciar o conky
<Geowany> kernel: faz um teste pra mim, edita alguma besteirinha no conkyrc e dá um save
<kernel> ele nao startou
<kernel> :/
<kernel> alterei e depois salvei
<kernel> e nada :/
<kernel> o que voce acha que pode consertar isso Geowany ?
<kernel> ontem tava tudo bem, e ele veio dar esse problema hoje >/
<Rudolf>  sleep 20
<kernel> ta beleza Rudolf
<kernel> testar aqui
<Rudolf> to zuando
<Rudolf> tooo fast
<xispirito> Rudolf: lol
<kernel> nada :/
<kernel> :(
<Rudolf> kernel: onde vc está colocando o comando?
<Rudolf> kernel: aqui eu uso "conky &"
<Rudolf> kernel: mas, é fluxbox
<kernel> no Session and Startup
<Geowany> kernel: cria um shellscript
<Geowany> e testa ele
<kernel> nao sei mexer com shellscript
<Rudolf> ou coloca no .xinitrc "exec conky"
<Geowany> aí depois no session and startup vc apenas indica o shellscript pra fazer isso
<kernel> ;/
<kernel> vou tentar isso Rudolf
<kernel> eu imaginei isso
<xispirito> exec conky não né =D
<xispirito> conky
<Geowany> rapaz...essa wiki era pra ser chamada de wikiflame
<xispirito> exec wm
<Geowany> http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Category:Free_Open_Source_Software
<xispirito> só tem comparação ai o.0
<kernel> deu um erro
<kernel> meu xinitrc ta assim Rudolf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1207583/
<Rudolf> kernel: qual erro?
<kernel> na linha que eu coloquei exec conky
<Rudolf> jisus
<Rudolf> meu .xinitrc está assim "exec startfluxbox"
<kernel> eu botei o "exec conky" no final
<kernel> ;/
<Rudolf> kernel: debug it
<xispirito> kernel: vou postar meu antigo xinitrc para você ter um modelo
<xispirito> eu agora uso kdm
 * xispirito traiu o movimento
<kernel> kkkk
<xispirito> kernel: http://dpaste.com/801473/
<kernel> eu uso o xfce
<kernel> desisto cara
<kernel> tou com a cabeça aqui em tempo de explodir
<xispirito> sim, é só modelo, bastaria fazer um XFCE_APPS e um WM=xfce4-session =D
<kernel> depois vejo essa merda
<mugiwara> recebendo essa mensagem de erro quando tento postar algo no forum do ubuntu, Erro 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): O servidor encerrou a conexão sem enviar nenhum dado.
<mugiwara> No chromium. Alguém tem idéia do que possa ser?
<xispirito> eu tentaria o Firefox antes de qualquer coisa =D
<mugiwara> xispirito, mesma coisa nele :(
<xuxucoo> alguem
<xuxucoo> aqui sabe q versão
<xuxucoo> do xfe
<xuxucoo> vem no xubuntu?
<usuario> Olá
<xispirito> mugiwara: então é provável que seja um problema interno do rprópio fórum
<xispirito> #própio
<usuario> Não consigo mais executar o jdownloader. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Rudolf> xispirito: bingo!
<mugiwara> xispirito, mas eu estou tento esse tipo de erro com mais algumas páginas
<Rudolf> usuario: erro?
 * xispirito cheers
<Rudolf> mugiwara: sua net tá zuada então
<mugiwara> mas assim, isso só tá acontecendo no ubuntu
<mugiwara> pelo que eu pesquisei poderia ser alguma coisa no roteador
<usuario> Rudolf: Eu tinha o jDownloader instalado no ubuntu e, depois que eu removi o OpenJDK e instalei a versão da Oracle, o jDownloader simplesmente sumiu.
<Rudolf> mugiwara: wireless?
<Rudolf> usuario: normal
<usuario> Rudolf: E desde então não consigo mais instalá-lo.
<xispirito> uma vez aqui eu tinha muita perda de pacote... um rato roeu o fio ¬¬
<Rudolf> usuario: como vc instalou?
<Rudolf> usuario: da primeira vez?
<Rudolf> mugiwara: instala o mtr e faça um teste, mtr site_do_ubuntu
<mugiwara> ok
<usuario> Rudolf: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install jdownloader -y
<Rudolf> usuario: vc apagou suas configurações de usuário referentes ao java?
<Rudolf> usuario: no seu home?
<usuario> Rudolf: Não. Nem sei fazer isso.
<Rudolf> usuario: java -version te responde o que?
<usuario> Rudolf: java version "1.7.0_07" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_07-b10) Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 23.3-b01, mixed mode)
<Rudolf> usuario: blza
<Rudolf> usuario: mv ~/.java JAVA_CONF_BCK
<Rudolf> usuario: vc não conseguiu instalar, ou vc nao consegue usar o "atalho"?
<Rudolf> usuario: se vc conseguiu instalar
<Rudolf> usuario: whereis JDownloader ou whereis jdownloader
<Rudolf> usuario: não sei qual o executavel dele no seu sistema, no meu é JDownloader (pode digitar em um terminal JD<tab> ou jd<tab> para ver se aparece
<Rudolf> usuario: depois que achar o executavel
<usuario> Rudolf: o whereis só retorna o argumento.
<usuario> Rudolf: nada mais.
<Rudolf> usuario: que lindo
<xispirito> PATH =D
<Rudolf> usuario: find / -type f -name "*ownloader*"
<Rudolf> usuario: find / -type f -name "*ownloader*" |more
<usuario> Rudolf: Retornou isso: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jd-team-jdownloader-precise.list.save /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jd-team-jdownloader-precise.list
<usuario> Rudolf: E mais um monte de "permissão negada"
<Rudolf> usuario: root my friend
<usuario> Rudolf: pfff
<Rudolf> usuario: dpkg -l |grep ownloader retorna algo?
<Rudolf> usuario:  vc pode tentar ir nas propriedades do icone que vc clica (se possível) e ver se tem algo de útil lá
<Rudolf> usuario: como caminho do que será executado
<Rudolf> usuario: se tiver java -jar /o/caminho/do/jar
<usuario> Rudolf: http://pastebin.com/KL35E1VL
<usuario> Rudolf: o paste é do primeiro comando.
<usuario> Rudolf: Retorna nada, não.
<kernel> Rudolf, rapaz.. eu botei o conky no inicio do xinitrc deu certo, só que quando eu abro algo ele fica sempre do lado ===>
<usuario> Rudolf: O ícone sumiu. Ele não aparece mais do dashboard
<Rudolf> usuario: java -jar ~/.jdownloader/JDownloader.jar
<xuxucoo> kernel
<xuxucoo> me ajuda?
<xuxucoo> instalei o xfe
<xuxucoo> pelo apt-get
<xuxucoo> so q meu debian
<xuxucoo> ainda ta modo texto
<xuxucoo> como inicio a parte gráfica?
<usuario> Rudolf: Antes era só eu ir no dash e digitar o início da palavra que ele aparecia.
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: startx
<kernel> startxfce4
<Rudolf> usuario: não sei o que é dash
<xuxucoo> ja dei startx
<xuxucoo> nao foi
<xuxucoo> vo da esse do kernel
<kernel> pode fazer um ~/.xinitrc
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: qual o erro?
<kernel> dentro dele
<kernel> bota exec startxfce4
<kernel> e salva
<kernel> e dar o startx
<kernel> e ja era
<kernel> ;]
<Rudolf> kernel: se não tiver o xorg-server não tem startx / startxfce4 que funcione
<usuario> Rudolf: No ubuntu tem um painel onde a gente pode digitar alguma coisa e o sistema retorna uma lista de opção relacionadas ao que foi digitado.
<kernel> tem isso tambem
<kernel> tem que instalar o Xorg
<xuxucoo> oO
<Rudolf> usuario: java -jar ~/.jdownloader/JDownloader.jar
<xuxucoo> axo q instalei errado
<kernel> apt-get install xorg
<usuario> Rudolf: Não existem mais aqueles atalhos como em outras interfaces gráficas.
<Rudolf> usuario: ocorre o que?
<xuxucoo> eu dei apt-get install xfe
<kernel> apt-get install xorg-server
<xuxucoo> axo
<xuxucoo> q deletei tudo
<xuxucoo> eu tinha instalado debian modo texto
<xuxucoo> e takei kde
<xuxucoo> tava filé
<xuxucoo> mais ai kero deixar so o xfe
<xuxucoo> kk
<kernel> precisa do Xorg-server pra rodar o Desktop Environment
<xuxucoo> root@debian:~# apt-get install xorg-server
<xuxucoo> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<xuxucoo> Construindo árvore de dependências
<xuxucoo> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<xuxucoo> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote xorg-server
<xuxucoo> root@debian:~#
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: apt-cache search xorg
<kernel> apt-cache search xorg
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: e instala o que mais se parece com o que vc precisa
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<kernel> vai aparecer o nome do pacote
<usuario> Rudolf: Abriu o programa. O que faço agora para o ícone aparecer de novo?
<xuxucoo> xorg - X.Org X Window System
<Rudolf> usuario: nem imagino, não uso icones
<xuxucoo> vo instalar
<xuxucoo> isso
<kernel> é esse mesmo
<kernel> Xorg
<usuario> Rudolf: Conhece alguém nesse chat, ninja como você e que use o ubuntu?
<kernel> ninja é
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> usuario:  bingo!
<Rudolf> usuario: realmente nao uso ubuntu
<kernel> ninja nao usa ubuntu =x
<usuario> kernel: Ninja mesmo. Ele manja e ajuda todo mundo.
<Rudolf> usuario: acho que o resto usa
<paladinn> :)
<xuxucoo> bem agora
<xuxucoo> tem startx
<xuxucoo> mais axo q a resolucao
<usuario> Rudolf: Então tá. Valeu aí pela ajuda, cara!
<xuxucoo> nao é suportada pelo meu monitor
<xuxucoo> ja q ele ta meio fuldido
<kernel> xuxucoo, testa o startxfce4
<xuxucoo> preciso por em 800x600
<Rudolf> usuario: disponha
<xuxucoo> aonde mexo
<Rudolf> usuario: malz pela parte que num sei
<xuxucoo> na resolucao?
<xuxucoo> do xorg
<xuxucoo> edito?
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf (talvez)
<kernel> é /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Geowany> e ai kernel
<Geowany> conseguiu resolver?
<kernel> Geowany, irmao..
<kernel> eu coloquei ele no .xinitrc
<xuxucoo> pow
<kernel> Geowany, deu certo mais..
<usuario> Rudolf: Capaz... não dá pra saber tudo, né...
<kernel> a tela nao fica em cima dele
<Geowany> kernel: tenta mudar o override pra desktop
<xuxucoo> dei
<xuxucoo> locate xorg.conf
<xuxucoo> nao axou
<xuxucoo> oO
<kernel> find / -name xorg.conf
<kernel> Geowany, vou tentar
<xuxucoo> usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg/examples/xorg.conf
<kernel> tenta com o X maiusculo
<xuxucoo> esse
<xuxucoo> xorg.conf
<xuxucoo> ele tenke ficar na
<kernel> Xorg.conf
<usuario> Tem alguém no chat que saiba me dizer por que o dashboard não apresenta mais o atalho de um programa??????
<xuxucoo> usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg
<xuxucoo> neh?
<kernel> é documento ae
<kernel> doc
<kernel> :/
<xuxucoo> nao tem Xorg.conf
<xuxucoo> so akele xorg.conf
<xuxucoo> no examples
<xuxucoo> axo q vo ter q construir 1
<xuxucoo> e mover
<xuxucoo> pra raiz
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: não estou certo quanto a ser xorg-server, faz muito tempo que nao uso debian como desktop
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: sugiro google para saber o nome correto do pacote a ser configurado
<xuxucoo> Rudolf eu ja tendei
<xuxucoo> dpkg-reconfigure
<xuxucoo> nao criou
<xuxucoo> criei 1 arkivo aki na mao
<xuxucoo> vamo testar
<xuxucoo> kk
<Rudolf> X -configure
<kernel> Geowany, deu certooooooooooooo
<kernel> IAUHEuaHieuhaIUehaIHEiUHEiAUEHA
<kernel> era isso mesmo
<kernel> :)
<Rudolf> kernel: resta saber pq parou de funcionar
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> que ate ontem tava normal
<Geowany> kernel: =D
<Geowany> camaradas, vou sair com a esposa
<Geowany> até mais
<Rudolf> até
<mugiwara> andretyn, e de repente tudo se resolveu! hahaha
<andretyn> mugiwara,  q foi?:-D
<mugiwara> andretyn, não faço idéia...liguei o notebook no roteador para fazer um teste
<mugiwara> e ai tudo passou a funcionar
<andretyn> bom né, deves em quando, eh bom dah uma rebootada, sempre resolve:-D
<Sttypk> Olá, quero saber se  alguém pode me  ajudar com o funcionamento do ubuntu server 10.10
<Eronides> pessoal quero instalar um programa chamado Who Anthro da OMS para calculo antropométrico http://www.who.int/childgrowth/software/en/
<Eronides> para a instalação via linux eles fornecem arquivos .cab mas não sei como instalar
<Eronides> alguém tem alguma ideia de como instalar arquivos .cab no linux?
<xispirito> abextract?
<xispirito> #cabextract
<Known_problems> Eronides, tenho minhas duvidas quanto esses arquivo serem para linux.
<Eronides> Known_problems, olha no site ele falam de uma instalação manual via linux
<Known_problems> Eronides, http://www.who.int/childgrowth/software/manual_installation_instructions.pdf
<xispirito> extrair os binários de um .cab e executar provavelmente provocará um erro, o shell é perigo te xingar...mas enfim, é o que dá para fazer com um .cab em Linux
<Known_problems> Eronides, wce400  = Windows CE ?
<Eronides> Known_problems, creio que sim
<Known_problems> Eronides, esses cab. devem ser para ele.
<Eronides> Known_problems, então não tem como instalar no linux?
<Known_problems> esqueceram de colocar o link correto pra linux.
<Known_problems> e OSx
<Eronides> Known_problems, pq a oms lança somente para windows, até windows mobile tem
<Known_problems> Eronides, entao fora um erro do web designer
<tiagoscd> noite
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: e ae chefe
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: chefe? uheauea
<tiagoscd> tudo certo?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: firme e forte
<tiagoscd> :-)
<geowany> tiagoscd: o/
<tiagoscd> geowany: \o
<geowany> tiagoscd: rapaz...em breve vcs vão ter que fazer uma pauta pro papo de boteco pq as perguntas estão ficando repetitivas
<tiagoscd> geowany: nós sempre fazemos
<tiagoscd> só que minha semana foi muitoo corrida
<tiagoscd> não deu tempo de fazer desta vez
<Rudolf> geowany: heuheiuheiuehiueh
<Rudolf> geowany: bot logger
<geowany> tiagoscd: eu tento jogar sempre algum assunto polemico por la
<geowany> Rudolf: huahuahuahahuuhaa
<Rudolf> geowany: base de conhecimento seria legal
<Rudolf> geowany: mesmo para quem for responder
<geowany> tiagoscd: o lance do apache e da document foundation unidas em prol de uma suite unificada de escritorio seria uma boa
<Rudolf> geowany: tipo, coisa que eu não usando ubuntu não sei, mas já vi a resposta mando o cara procurar na base
<tiagoscd> eu também acho que a coisa ia andar melhor se fossem um projeto só
<geowany> Rudolf: é uma boa...no meu antigo trampo eu ia subir uma wiki justamente pra isso
<tiagoscd> afinal são dois projetos com o mesmo objetivo
<geowany> tiagoscd: pois é...e o objetivo é muito comum, não vejo necessidade de duas suites
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: hitler e napoelao se deram mal com o "dividir e conquistar"
<geowany> tiagoscd: eu to com o calligra instalado aqui...as opções na lateral me lembra o lotus symphony
<tiagoscd> geowany: legal
<tiagoscd> o Lotus continua em desenvolvimento? li alguns anos atrás que ele tinha sido retomado
<geowany> injetei kde e qt ja veia
<tiagoscd> mas nunca mais pesquisei sobre ele
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: sim, a IBM tá desenvolvendo
<geowany> tiagoscd, Rudolf, vocês já viram essa wiki? ---> http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Category:Free_Open_Source_Software
<geowany> os poucos artigos que li são bastante imparciais
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: legal
<tiagoscd> geowany: parece legal, mais tarde vou olhar com mais calma
<tiagoscd> vou preparar algo pra tomar aqui
<tiagoscd> que estou saturado de café já
<tiagoscd> preciso de algo mais fraco
<tiagoscd> hehe
<MarconM> geowany:
<MarconM> \o
<tiagoscd> rbelem: opa, tá por aí hombre?
<geowany> fala MarconM
<MarconM> geowany: e ae
<MarconM> conferencia hj a noite
<MarconM> ?
<geowany> MarconM: o demonio soprou no meu ouvido me ordenando instalar gentoo numa vm
<geowany> MarconM: vou já sair com a esposa
<geowany> só se for pela madrugada
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> geowany: gentoo 0.0
<Rudolf> geowany: eeeeee, bem vindo ao time
<alex_____> Olá boa noite a todos
 * al4nc4ds eeepc@1215n ~ $ uname -na Linux ubuntu 12.04 3.5.4-030504-generic #201209142010 SMP Sat Sep 15 00:11:50 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-16
<Rudolf> AlanBell: noite
<Ursinha> <kernel> 17:54:49> ninja nao usa ubuntu =x
<Ursinha> aham
<Rudolf> Ursinha: ressucitou Phoenix?
<Ursinha> Rudolf, esqueci de abrir o irc
<kernel> Ursinha, =x
<kernel> Ursinha, tenho nada contra, ate uso ele no net da minha noiva ;)
<tiagoscd> e boas-vindas ao Rudolf, o mais novo op do #ubuntu-br :-)
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: valew
<Rudolf> Ursinha: valew
<kernel> uia!
<kernel> de @?
<kernel> hAUIehaHehAeiAehiaE
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: se não gostar só avisar, dá pra mudar ainda, uehauehaue
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: nops
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: se der problema mando e-mail
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: to sempre por aqui
<Ursinha> :)
<kernel> =x
<Rudolf> blza
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: rules?
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: pvt :)
<Rudolf> let-me change de program
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: hold a second
<rsser> instalar samba?
<rsser> !samba
<rsser> aqui não tem bots?
<Rudolf> here we go
<Ursinha> rsser, não tem...
<rsser> okay
<Ursinha> rsser, mas pra instalar o samba é só sudo apt-get install samba
<Ursinha> rsser, pra configurar o samba é outra historia :) recomendo dar uma procurada no google que certamente vai ter vários tutoriais sobre como fazer
<Ursinha> tem no wiki do ubuntu também, só não tenho certeza de existir traduzido pro portugues
<rsser> jah achei o tutorial
<Ursinha> beleza então
<Ursinha> :)
<rsser> não tem problema, toh me virando com esse daqui => http://www.unixmen.com/howto-install-and-configure-samba-share-in-ubuntu/
<rsser> toh bancando o esnobe pro meus micros, Ursinha
<rsser> fazendo uma instação do samba remota
<rsser> LoL
<ronyr7> daee
<Rudolf> ronyr7: hau!
<solange>  
<ronyr7> meu segundo dia no ubuntu ta melhorando :D
<Rudolf> hora de dar tchau
<dancasttro> Boa noite pessoal
<Ursinha> boa noite :)
<MrBoss> boa noite
<dancasttro> Sou novato no linux, tenho uma duvida. Estou instalando o ubuntu 12.04 e queria saber se depois que eu terminar a instalação atualizo o kernel?
<xGrind> dancasttro: se mostrar que tem atualização, atualize sim.
<dancasttro> Esta na 3.2.0
<dancasttro> vi que ja tem 3.5
<Daekdroom> O 12.04 LTS continuará utilizando o Kernel 3.2
<Daekdroom> Você pode instalar o 3.5. Até existem pacotes feitos pela própria comunidade, mas os canais aqui na Freenode normalmente se recusam a dar suporte quando você não usa o kernel oficial.
<Ursinha> dancasttro, o 3.5 é do ubuntu mais novo
<A-MrDan> e ai galera.. boa noite..
<Ursinha> dancasttro, não tem necessidade de atualizar só o pacote de kernel, as atualizações de segurança necessarias são transferidas pra versão anterior do kernel e disponibilizadas pras versões anteriores de ubuntu
<Ursinha> então o que eu faria assim que terminasse de instalar seria: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ursinha> e vc vai estar com os pacotes mais novos possivel pra essa versão de ubuntu
<dancasttro> ok farei isso
<dancasttro> mudando de assunto
<dancasttro> é possivel comprar os produtos do ubuntu oficial para entrega no brasil?
<Cristiano_Said> Boa noite
<Cristiano_Said> estou com essa regra e queria modifica-la se estiver errada
<Cristiano_Said> -A PREROUTING -i eth1 ! -d 187.17.96.84 -s 10.172.13.111 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<Cristiano_Said> alguem pode informar oq essa regra faz?
<Cristiano_Said> eu sei que o pacote ira da porta 80 para a 3128 se...
<xGrind> Ursinha: o kernel do Ubuntu, é mesmo pra todas as versões? Por ex: Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu, aquele que tinha pra netbook. Não sei existe mais, o remix
<Cristiano_Said> me perco do 'd' e 's'
<kernel> remix?
<kernel> o.O
<Ursinha> é tudo a mesma coisa pra todos os tipos de ubuntu: server, desktop, xis
<Ursinha> xGrind, a unica coisa que mudam são os pacotes instalados em cada um dos tipos, mas as versões dos pacotes comuns são as mesmas
<Ursinha> não tem pq ser diferente :)
<xGrind> é que tem distro, que o kernel é especifico pra cada arquitetura e pra que o cara vai usar. ex: i586, i686, server, laptop.
<xGrind> por isso tava com essa duvida
<dancasttro> alguém sabe com habilitar o zRam no android?
<Cristiano_Said> Por favor alguem!
<xGrind> fala
<A-MrDan> Cristiano_Said esses dias eu tava aki na sala e vi uns caras conversando sobre instalar o apache .. e tinha um aregra mt parecida que redirecionava o que recebia da porta 80 pra 3128.. espero ter ajudado
<A-MrDan> gente .. eu instalei o xfce4 no meu ubuntu 10.10 e ele fica trocando de desktop sozinho .. ele troca do gnome pro xfce e pára em um dos dois aleatoriamente .. alguem sabe o que pode ser?
<Cristiano_Said> A-MrDan, eu sei que essa regra faz o redirecionamento da 80 para a 3128
<Cristiano_Said> e que quando a requisição vier de fora (187.17.96.84) eu queira que o trafego fosse para a porta 80 nao para a porta 3128. sabe me informar se essa regra faz exetamente isso.
<Cristiano_Said> e possivelmente esses caras conversando sobre apache, era eu e mais uns colgas
<Cristiano_Said> colegas
<A-MrDan> Cristiano_Said... quis dizer que talvez isso se refere ao apache .. (se vc tiver ele instalado, claro.. rsrs ) :D
<Cristiano_Said> sim tenho e com squid
<Cristiano_Said> como eu disse preciso filtrar
<Cristiano_Said> nao quero que os pacotes oriundo do ip 187.17.96.84 entre no squid sim para a porta 80
<A-MrDan> Cristiano_Said entendo.. desculpe nao serei útil nessa .. rsrs .. mas pode ser que nos canais #planeta-ubuntu-brasil ou #ubuntu-br-seguranca alguem possa
<Cristiano_Said> irei nesse primeiro, vas obrigado essa regra e para redirecionar o que vem da porta 80 para a porta 3128 do squid
<Cristiano_Said> valeu
<A-MrDan> :D .. d boa ..
<Cristiano_Said> esse primeiro canal existe? so tem eu lá rsrsr
<A-MrDan> KKKKKKKKKK ..
<A-MrDan> Cristiano_Said .. de acordo com esse link (http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UsandoIRC#Canais), sim
<A-MrDan> rsrsrsrs
<Cristiano_Said> blz.. irei testar aqui
<Cristiano_Said> irei jogar a pergunta aqui vamos ver se alguem ajuda
<A-MrDan> ok ..
<A-MrDan> Pessoal.. eu instalei o xfce4 no meu ubuntu 10.10 e ele fica trocando de desktop sozinho .. ele troca do gnome pro xfce e pára em um dos dois aleatoriamente .. alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<Cristiano_Said> tenho um hotspot eth0=wan, eth1=lan(10.172.13.1)
<Cristiano_Said> preciso de uma regra de quando o pacote de um site (187.17.96.77)  para meu servidor 10.172.13.1 seje redirecionado para a porta 80 e as os demais pacotes devem ir para a porta 3128
<Cristiano_Said> Essa regra pode me ajudar ou ela esta errada (A PREROUTING -i eth1 ! -d 187.17.96.77 -s 10.172.13.111 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128)
<A-MrDan> Cristiano_Said ..no canal oficial do #ubuntu (ingles) tem 1490 online .. acho que lah agente consegue ajuda .. hhauhuauha
<Cristiano_Said> Irei tentar isso lá!! esse canal deve ser bem mais visitado que esses dois ultimos que voce me informou né? rsrsr
<AMrDan> rsrsrsrs... acho que nao ... (serio) .. tah todo mundo on, mas nao tem mt papo tbm
<AMrDan> Pessoal.. eu instalei o xfce4 no meu ubuntu 10.10 e ele fica trocando de desktop sozinho .. ele troca do gnome pro xfce e pára em um dos dois aleatoriamente .. alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<sistematico> AMrDan: Usa qual gerenciador de sessão?
<AMrDan> sistematico .. como vejo isso
<AMrDan> eu coloquei no xfce
<AMrDan> sistematico .. vc estah ai?
<AMrDan> sistematico .. como vejo qual meu gerenciador de sessão?
<Cristiano_Said> Turma alguem ai para me ajudar com iptables?
<sistematico> AMrDan: Em /etc/alternatives talvez.
<sistematico> AMrDan: ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager ou x-display-manager eu não lembro.
<sistematico> AMrDan: update-alternatives --list x-session-manager
<sistematico> Algo assim.
<AMrDan> sistematico estou na alternatives .. nao encontro nada ..
<sistematico> AMrDan: Ou ainda pelo ps, vendo qual está rodando: ps auxw | egrep "gdm|lightdm|slim"
<AMrDan> mas isso faz mt diferença
<AMrDan> pq eu to selecionando xfce-session na tela de login
<sistematico> AMrDan: O problema é quando inicia o PC, uma hora ele abre no Gnome e outra abre no XFCE é isso?
<sistematico> AMrDan: Ao meu ver isso só pode ser um problema com o gerenciador de sessões.
<sistematico> AMrDan: Posso estar errado, não sei.
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Fale.
<AMrDan> sistematico .. sim eh quase isso .. na verdade ele pisca de gnome pra xfce e vice-versa varias vezes ateh se decidir .. rsrsr (mas soh o desktop .. o resto nao .. ou seja o menu as janelas tudo continua xfce
<AMrDan> sistematico .. jah os icones da area de trabalho e ateh o papel de parede mudam
<sistematico> AMrDan: Como fez pra instalar o XFCE?
<AMrDan> sistematico sudo apt-get install xfce4
<sistematico> Certo.
<xGrind> pq nao instalou o xubuntu?
<AMrDan> xGrind meu ubuntu eh o 10.10
<AMrDan> serah que dah?
<xGrind> AMrDan: da
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<xGrind> vai instalar o xubuntu 10.10
<xGrind> eu acho melhor do que instalar o xfce.
<AMrDan> xgrind o xubuntu eh um desktop em xfce?
<Cristiano_Said> sistematico, desculpe estava tentando ajuda em ingles.... mas nao consegui. o cara nao conseguiu me entender]
<Cristiano_Said> tenho squid com apache2
<sistematico> AMrDan: Bem lembrado!
<sistematico> AMrDan: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Cristiano_Said> o m,eu site que fica na uol executa um script aqui em meu servidor. na verdade o apache abre essa pagina e la tem um botao que executa um script aqui
<Cristiano_Said> o problema que quando eu redireciono a porta 80 para a porta 3128
<xGrind> AMrDan: eh.
<Cristiano_Said> esse site nao consegue executar esse script que esta aqui na minha maquina
<Cristiano_Said> eu queria uma regra que filtrasse .
<Cristiano_Said> quando viesse no ip 187.17.96.77 ele nao pode redirecionar
<sistematico> AMrDan: O xubuntu *É* o XFCE.
<Cristiano_Said> ele tem que enviar para o apache
<Cristiano_Said> tenho uma regra aqui, mas estou em duvida
<Cristiano_Said> iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING ! -d 187.17.86.84 -d 10.172.13.111 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 3128
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Tem dois Apaches? Um na UOL e outro aí?
<AMrDan> sistematico xgrind obrigado .. vou tentar isntalar aki
<xGrind> de nada :D
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: 2 -d?
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Tem certeza?
<AMrDan> sistematico xgrind  nao quero abusar da boa vontade.. rsrsr mas a instalação eh demorada?...rsrsr
<sistematico> AMrDan: Se já instalou o XFCE não.
<Cristiano_Said> nao somente um aqui no meu servidor local
<AMrDan> sistematico .. ok..
<AMrDan> :)
<Cristiano_Said> na uol é somente um site de login login1.altecnologic.com.br
<xGrind> AMrDan: acho que nao. depende de qts é sua conexão   e do q vc tem instalado ai
<AMrDan> xgrind .. ok .. parece que nao mesmo sao soh 58mb pra baixar (jah que eu jah tenho o xfce4 instalado)
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Acho que o ! é negação.
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Não tenho certeza.
<Cristiano_Said> pode me dizer o que essa minha regra faz?
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<Cristiano_Said> estou perdido com o 's' e com o 'd'
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Na minha concepção?
<sistematico> Não faz nada!
<sistematico> hahahahahahahah
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsr
<Cristiano_Said> claro que faz
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Seguinte.
<Cristiano_Said> entao
<Cristiano_Said> acho que nao soube criar a regra
<Cristiano_Said> o 'd' é destino correto?
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: --src e -s são e mesmo coisa, ou seja, origem. E -d e --dst destino.
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Eu *acho* que não pode ter mais de um --src e mais de um --dst por linha.
<sistematico> Acho..
<Cristiano_Said> nao seria 'd'=destino e -'s' origem
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> Num entendi nada.
<Cristiano_Said> source=origem
<Cristiano_Said> entao me ajuda ai sistematico
<Cristiano_Said> conserte essa regra ai para eu testar aqui
<sistematico> http://ipset.netfilter.org/iptables.man.html olha isso.
<sistematico> -s --source e --src é a origem.
<sistematico> Como eu te falei.
<sistematico>  -d, --destination e --dst é o destino.
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Qual é o IP de origem e qual o IP de destino?
<Cristiano_Said> bem se o site esta entrado na minha maquina para executar um script ele seria......
<Cristiano_Said> nao sei
<Cristiano_Said> deveria ser origem?
<Cristiano_Said> fala sistemarico
<Cristiano_Said> nao sei cara
<Cristiano_Said> to perdido
<sistematico> Se você não sabe imagina eu.
<sistematico> O site é teu.
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha
<Cristiano_Said> mas isso nao tem haver com a confecção de site.
<Cristiano_Said> se o pacote entra na minha maquina ele é obrigatoriamente "origem?
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Não.
<Cristiano_Said> entao
<Cristiano_Said> essa e minha duvida
<sistematico> Se quer redirecionar qualquer origem é mais fácil ainda.
<sistematico> iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --sport 3128 -j DNAT --to-destination 187.66.134.239:80
<sistematico> Mais ou menos isso aí.
<sistematico> Mas eu não sei ao certo.
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Tem que ler.
<Cristiano_Said> esse ip ai no final é ficticio né? claro
<Cristiano_Said> irei testar aqui
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: IP Interno.
<sistematico> Não é fictício porque meu IP aqui é esse.
<Cristiano_Said> olha meu firewall.conf por favor http://pastebin.com/8eLDmvga
<Cristiano_Said> eth0=wan eth1=lan (10.172.13.1)
<Cristiano_Said> os clientes acessam pela eth1
<Cristiano_Said> e sao eles que abrem o site
<Cristiano_Said> recebem um ip nessa faixa ai.
<sistematico> heh
<Cristiano_Said> entao ficaria assim: iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --sport 3128 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.172.13.1:80 ?
<Cristiano_Said> entao ficaria assim: iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth1 -p tcp --sport 3128 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.172.13.1:80 ?
<sistematico> eth0
<sistematico> A NET num entra pela eth1.
<Cristiano_Said> nao
<Cristiano_Said> pela eth0
<sistematico> Então.
<Cristiano_Said> mas os clientes acessam pela eth1
<Cristiano_Said> ok
<Cristiano_Said> irei testar
<Cristiano_Said> se funcionar irei lhe dar um beijo na boca! rsrsrsrsr kkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Tô fora.
<sistematico> Sou facão.
<sistematico> IMHO, dificilmente isso vai funcionar.
<sistematico> Suas regras estão uma zona.
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahaha
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: http://wiki.forumdebian.com.br/index.php/Iptables escrevi isso a alguns anos atrás.
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Vê se isso te "inspira".
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<Cristiano_Said> deve estar desatualizado
<Cristiano_Said> sacanagem irei ler sim
<Cristiano_Said> mas voce viu meu firewall.conf
<sistematico> Vi.
<sistematico> Esse sim está desatualizado.
<Ursinha> sistematico, vc sempre usou esse nick ou usava outro?
<sistematico> Ursinha: Usava lsbrum.
<Ursinha> ah, sabia
<Ursinha> imaginava..
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahahaha
 * sistematico é um espião.
<sistematico> Ursinha: Fui banido da Freenode.
<sistematico> heh
<Ursinha> sistematico, teve algum motivo sério pra isso?
<Ursinha> pq se foi só misbehavior de quem te baniu, era só ir no #freenode e conversar
<sistematico> Ursinha: Fui banido de toda a rede.
<sistematico> K-Line.
<Ursinha> sistematico, mas vc está aqui agora, não está? Então.
<sistematico> Isso foi a mais ou menos 6 anos atrás, formatei o PC, troquei de nick, troquei de Net e misteriosamente pude entrar novamente.
<Cristiano_Said> sistematica, essa sua regra nao gera os logs do squid, eu devo colocar somente ela ou tenho que colocar outra regra pra redirecionar a 80 para 3128?
<sistematico> Ursinha: Falei algumas verdades que o udk não gostou de ouvir, esse foi o real motivo.
<Ursinha> sistematico, por isso eu perguntei se vc chegou a ir na #freenode depois que voltou pra ver isso
<sistematico> Ursinha: Nunca xinguei, fiz flood ou coisas do gênero.
<Ursinha> pq até onde eu sei, não é pq vc tem status de staff que pode sair dando k-line por aí
<Ursinha> tem que ser justificado
<Ursinha> inclusive ouvi isso do próprio udk
<sistematico> Ursinha: Não, nem fui atrás disso.
<sistematico> Ursinha: Exato.
<sistematico> Mas eu tomei.
<sistematico> heh
<Ursinha> sistematico, então acho melhor vc ir lá e resolver isso, pq só falar mal do cara e reclamar aqui não vai resolver nada pra ninguem... é só um conselho.
<sistematico> Ursinha: Não estou falando mal.
<Ursinha> e digo isso pq ontem vc estava envolvido numa conversa semelhante
<Ursinha> e novamente, isso não é repreensão nem nada, é só um conselho
<Ursinha> pq reclamar só não resolve nada
<sistematico> Ursinha: Sim, falei ontem porque tocaram no assunto, e falei hoje de novo pelo mesmo motivo.
<sistematico> Ursinha: Mas passou.
<sistematico> heh
<Ursinha> bem, mantenho o que disse. :)
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Primeiro falou que ia me beijar e agora me chamando de sistematica? Sai pra lá bixo.
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<Cristiano_Said> rsrsrsr
<Cristiano_Said> foi sem querer
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Até agora eu não entendi o que você quer fazer.
<Cristiano_Said> cara é molinho para voce
<Cristiano_Said> tenho um hotspot
<Cristiano_Said> os cliente acessa a internet pela rede sem fio
<Cristiano_Said> pegam um ip 10.172.13.x
<Cristiano_Said> quando eles tentam acessar a internet
<Cristiano_Said> o meu apache redireciona para essa pagina aqui login1.altecnologic.com.br (hospedado no uol)
<Cristiano_Said> la ele coloca seus dados
<Cristiano_Said> se os dados conferirem essa mesma pagina de login (uol) executa um script aqui na maquina e libera o cliente para acessar a internet
<Cristiano_Said> entendeu ate agora?
<sistematico> Sim.
<Cristiano_Said> entao conforme esta funciona perfeitamente
<sistematico> E não tenho idéia de como te ajudar.
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahahhahaahhaa
<Cristiano_Said> claro que tem
<Cristiano_Said> o problema e que quando eu redireciona da porta 80 para o 3128
<Cristiano_Said> essa pagina da uol nao consegue acessar meu apache
<Cristiano_Said> tem haver com esse redirecionamento
<Cristiano_Said> se o apache esta na 80
<Cristiano_Said> e tudo que vir para a 80 vai para 31285 (squid) como o apache ira funcionar
<Cristiano_Said> preciso de uma regra que faça essa filtragem
<Cristiano_Said> quando vier do site da uol (187.17.96.88) ele nao pode mandar para o squi
<Cristiano_Said> o que for diferente disso deve mandar para o squid
<Cristiano_Said> pegou?
<sistematico> Você quer far proxy transparente.
<Cristiano_Said> isso eu ja tenho
<Cristiano_Said> eu ja tenho o squid instalado
<Cristiano_Said> mas nao consigo fazer essa filtragem
<sistematico> Proxy transparente pega tudo da porta 80.
<Cristiano_Said> isso
<sistematico> Não precisa redirecionar.
<Cristiano_Said> nao?
<Cristiano_Said> como assim?
<Cristiano_Said> mas eu tenho que colocar uma regra para redirecionar para a porta 3128
<Cristiano_Said> senao nao tenho os logs do squid
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Não precisa não.
<sistematico> Cristiano_Said: Procure por proxy transparente no Google.
<Cristiano_Said> o proxy transparente nao precisa configurar no navegador, mas realizar o redirecionamento sim.
<Cristiano_Said> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Redirecionando-a-porta-80-para-o-Squid-com-iptables
<deusr> opa!
<deusr> tem algum cego aqui?
<deusr> algum que usa linux
<alexactis> como assim?
<deusr> ops, deficiente visual
<deusr> :)
<alexactis> hehehe
<deusr> isso é o correto
<alexactis> políticamente correto
<deusr> tenho um conhecido que quer começar a usar linux agora e o ORC é um lixo como leitor de TELAS
<deusr> acho que deficiente visual nao tem direito de usar linux, só se for
<deusr> eu mesmo testei e é ridículo, nem sei pra que tem isso
<alexactis> pelo que encontrei na net só tem o ORCA mesmo deusr
<alexactis> como não conheço nenhum prog para deficientes não tenho como te dizer se é bom o u não
<s4whacker> eae
<deusr> alexactis: usa ubuntu?
<alexactis> uso
<s4whacker> eu uso
<s4whacker> :D
<deusr> vai em configurações do sistema, assisssibilidade, e ativa o leitor de telas
<s4whacker> pra pentest :]
<deusr> vai ver que lixo é
 * s4whacker concorda
<alexactis> você chegou a dar uma olhada nesse site? http://acessibilidadelegal.com/33-manual-orca.php
<s4whacker> Galera, alguem pode me ajudar sou novato no IRC...
<deusr> s4whacker: diga que fica mais fácil de ajudar
<s4whacker> Tipo assim, nunca mechi com IRC, gostaria de saber
<alexactis> e esse aqui: http://www.linuxacessivel.org/ parece um linux formatado para deficientes baseado no Ubuntu
<s4whacker> como eu conecto por exemplo em sala de um forum que participo ^^
<s4whacker> Por exemplo, como faz pra trocar fonte, etc,etc..
<s4whacker> como vejo os canais disponiveis em uma rede...
<deusr> alexactis: baixei esse treco, gravei no penrive e nao boota,tenho que testar no DVD, mas nao tenh drive
<deusr> s4whacker: o google sabe mais do que eu, dá uma olhada que tem muita coisa
<alexactis> não boota? qual o erro que dá? gravou como no pendrive?
<deusr> mudar de canal é /j #nome-do-caal
<s4whacker> e como vejo os canais disponiveis ?
<balinha> s4whacker, ir no menu 'editar>preferencias' também é sempre bom
<s4whacker> teste
<s4whacker> aff nda
<alexactis> deusr: usou que prog para gravar a iso no pendrive?
<s4whacker> Gente eu tenho um site
<s4whacker> que tem irc
<s4whacker> e ta assim: <a href=http://www.facebook.com/>Clique aqui
<s4whacker> ops fail
<s4whacker> http://ircweb.guiadohacker.com.br/
<s4whacker> como faço pra entrar ??
<deusr> alexactis: do proprio ubuntu
<deusr> achei um outro aqui, vou baixar e testar
<deusr> http://www.brasillinux.org/dosvox.html
<Trovic|AWAY> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UsandoIRC
<Trovic|AWAY> o cara saui
<Trovic|AWAY> saiu*
<alexactis> mas se vc não gravar serto a iso no pen não vai adiantar nada
<alexactis> eu gravei o BackTrack no pendrive com o Unetbootin e funcionou blz
<alexactis> mas só em pcs que o kernel tem suporte aos drives
<deusr> alexactis: sim, eu sei, tenho esse tb, vou testar depois
<alexactis> no meu net não funcionou não carregou o X mas nesse note que estou agora carregou tudo
<alexactis> eu recomendo o Netbootin para gravar, tem para linux tambem
<Cristiano_Said> Alguem sabe pq essa regra esta dando erro de "iptables v1.4.4: Bad IP address "3128"  -A PREROUTING -i eth1  -s 187.17.96.84 -d 10.172.13.1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 3128
<Psykhe> senhores...
<Psykhe> quero usar um regex no shell...
<Psykhe> tipo...cat strings.xml | grep --regexp "(<.*?>)|(.+?(?=<|$))" >> teste.txt
<Psykhe> tem algo errado no grep...como seria para passar uma regexp para o grep?
<rbelem> Psykhe, regex de perl acho que é com -P
<Psykhe> é uma expressao regular,
<Psykhe> geral...nao necessariamente de perl...
<Psykhe> o negocio é que to passando o parametro, e nao sei se está certa a expressao...
<rbelem> Psykhe, tenta com -P
<rbelem> hum...
<Psykhe> eu quero pegar as strings dentro da tag >teste</string>
<Psykhe> dos xmls.
<Psykhe> vou testar,
<Psykhe> vlw.
<rbelem> Psykhe, massa
<rbelem> Psykhe, talvez tenha que fazer escape dos parenteses
<Psykhe> acho que funcionou, só que creio que a expressao regular está errada.
<rbelem> blz :-)
<Psykhe> eu colocando aspas duplas, funcionou, assim nao deu erro..
<Psykhe> mas o resultado, nao sei se é a exp. que está errada.
<Psykhe> alguem ae que manja de expressao regular? pode da uma força...pls.
<rbelem> Psykhe, eu conheço, mas tou com preguiça de pensar :-D
<Psykhe> entao nao vale...
<Psykhe> nao nao, o pouco que conheço a expressao ta errada.
<Psykhe> >teste</string>
<Psykhe> tem que pegar a palavra teste dentro dessas tags.
<Celso> bom dia
<Psykhe> boa!
<rbelem> tiagoscd, pong
<bemlindo> Olá ubunteros
<bemlindo> estou com um grande problema. instalei o ubuntu 12.04 no nb do meu cunhado e instalei o vmware player que funcionou de boa
<bemlindo> so que apareceu uma atualização para o ubuntu depois que atualizei o vmware nao roda mais
<bemlindo> ele pede para atualizar os novos modulos entao quando eu ponho pra instalar ele da erro no running depmod
<bemlindo> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<rbelem> bemlindo, faz um sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<rbelem> bemlindo, pega o vmware mais novo e tenta instalar de novo
<bemlindo> vou fazer isso jaja posto o resultado
<bemlindo> rbelem e preciso reiniciar o so?
<rbelem> bemlindo, precisa carregar os modulos
<rbelem> bemlindo, se tu nao sabe quais sao os modulos, reinicia
<bemlindo_> rbelem continua o mesmo erro
<bemlindo_> unable  to run dep mod
<bemlindo_> tem como eu voltar pro kernel que vem na iso de instalação nao?
<Rudolf> he
<thiago-ghiote> é vei
<thiago-ghiote> ubuntu só prestou até a versão 10.10
<thiago-ghiote> depois disso
<thiago-ghiote> ta cada vez pior
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: vc é livre para fazer um melhor
<thiago-ghiote> como assim ??
<thiago-ghiote> ou seja o codigo é aberto ?
<thiago-ghiote> pra eu modificar ?
<thiago-ghiote> fiz uma atualização acabou
<thiago-ghiote> com meu sistema
<thiago-ghiote> nem o windows era
<thiago-ghiote> assim
<thiago-ghiote> com todo o defeito
<thiago-ghiote> cada vez mais lento
<thiago-ghiote> cada vez com mais bugs
<MrBoss> não tive problemas até hj
<thiago-ghiote> então eu não tive
<thiago-ghiote> sorte
<thiago-ghiote> pq meu pc
<thiago-ghiote> a configuração é boa
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: vc também é livre para usar o windows apenas
<thiago-ghiote> argumento invalido
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: nao ajuda em NADA e nem estimula ninguem a te ajudar se vc vier aqui e ficar apenas choramingando
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: nao eh um argumento, eh uma constatação
<thiago-ghiote> sim
<thiago-ghiote> eu já vim
<thiago-ghiote> aqui
<thiago-ghiote> e a realidade mesmo
<thiago-ghiote> eu gosto do ubuntu mais não sou fâ boy
<thiago-ghiote> sou realista
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: tambem somos
<thiago-ghiote> ubuntu ta cada dia pior
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: por isso eu digo
<thiago-ghiote> cheio de bugs
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: vc é livre para melhora-lo
<thiago-ghiote> como assim
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: entao, o que vc recomenda?
<thiago-ghiote> 10.10
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: para melhorar ao inves de piorar?
<thiago-ghiote> sim
<Rudolf> 10.10 esta defasado
<thiago-ghiote> como assim melhorar me explique
<Rudolf> argumento invalido
<thiago-ghiote> que nada rapaz
<thiago-ghiote> vc vai nos foruns só ve todo mundo reclamando de bugs
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: diga o que pode ser feito para melhorar o ubuntu praticamente
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: ok, e vir aqui dizer isso muda o que no ubuntu?
<thiago-ghiote> tchau
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: tchau
<thiago-ghiote> só sei de uma coisa ubuntu cada dia pior mais lento
<thiago-ghiote> mais bugs
<thiago-ghiote> entre outros
<thiago-ghiote> fã boy
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: cara, eu nao defendi o ubuntu em nenhum momento
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: eu apenas lhe perguntei o que fazer para melhorar
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: apenas me diga, o que pode ser feito PRATICAMENTE
<thiago-ghiote> sabe o menu unity
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<Rudolf> thiago-ghiote: ah
<thiago-ghiote> sabe o titulo dos programas em preto
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<thiago-ghiote> ou seja quando vc passa o mouse
<thiago-ghiote> aparece o nome do programa
<android-br> q barca
<tiagoscd> rbelem: pong ping
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> tarde
<fsantiago> hi
<kernel> http://lifehacker.com/5904069/five-best-linux-distributions
<kernel> Arch em primeirão :)
<kernel> :D
<toter> alguem aqui consegue entrar no site www.adobe.com? gostaria de saber se é apenas um erro no meu computador ou o site está fora do ar...
<tiagoscd> kernel: acho que você não viu direito, olha o resultado da enquete
<tiagoscd> Arch tá em terceiro
<kernel> é mesmo
<kernel> dos mais usados
<kernel> nao quer dizer que é o melhor
<kernel> :P
<xGrind> Mint é a mesma coisa do Ubuntu -.-'
<kernel> é uma votação
<kernel> o ubuntu é o mais usado mesmo
<tiagoscd> não é só por que consideras o Arch melhor que ele é melhor para todos
<kernel> é verdade
<kernel> mais o ubuntu é muito mais antigo
<xGrind> Ubuntu é o mais usado, pois é feito pra usuário iniciante. O cara que nunca usou Linux, não vai querer usar logo um Arch ou Slackware, ou Mageia, ou então um Gentoo o.O
<kernel> e o arch ja ta na lista dos melhores :)
<tiagoscd> este tipo de discussão nem vale a pena na real
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<kernel> foi como o xGrind falou
<tiagoscd> eu comecei usando o Slack
<tiagoscd> e hoje estou no Ubuntu
<kernel> "usuario iniciante"
<kernel> eu gosto dele tambem
<tiagoscd> e não me considero um usuário iniciante :)
<kernel> eu começei com o Slackware tambem
<kernel> mais sofri muito
<xGrind> quando me perguntou se linux é dificil, eu falo: depende da distribuição. Se você quer algo fácil, vai de Ubuntu. Mas se ja'sabe mexer com terminal e já tem algum conhecimento de linux, e quer aprender mais. Tente outra distro.
<kernel> só assim aprendi
<xGrind> qndo me perguntam*
<kernel> xGrind, kkkkkk
<kernel> mesmo sendo facil
<kernel> tem gente que nao sabe
<kernel> quando esta começando
<kernel> é fodz :/
<tiagoscd> xGrind: eu uso o Ubuntu tanto em Desktops quanto em servidores
<tiagoscd> e ele atende super bem minhas demandas
<kernel> poisé
<tiagoscd> não acho que o Ubuntu seja uma distribuição só para quem está começando
<xGrind> esses dias um cara começou a dar uma de fodão comigo no facebook. começou a escrever as coisas la que linux não prestava. Os unicos sistemas operacionais que prestavam era Windows e Android.
<kernel> a canonical ta osso
<tiagoscd> xGrind: uehaehauhae
<kernel> tiagoscd, isso é verdade
<xGrind> dai eu coloquei: Hmm. E voce acha que Android é o que?
<kernel> é porque o povo diz ela pra melhor aprendizado
<kernel> para evoluir
<kernel> xD
<xGrind> dai ele apagou tudo e veio me falando que nao sabia. aff. nao sabe, nao de palpite po*** kk
<rbelem> tiagoscd, pong :-D
<tiagoscd> rbelem: finally lol
<rbelem> carço
<tiagoscd> rbelem: hehehe
<rbelem> caroço :-D
<xGrind> tiagoscd: nao que Ubuntu seja só pra iniciante. Mas se o cara ja tem algum conhecimento, o Ubuntu chega a ser irritante as vezes, por fazer tudo pra voce kk
<tiagoscd> queria ver contigo se vais pra Latinoware este ano
<rbelem> tiagoscd, acho que nao
<kernel> kkkkkk
<rbelem> tiagoscd, gostaria de ir, mas a grana ta curta
<xGrind> Gentoo que deve ser um inferno usar. Tem que compilar tudo do zero o.O
 * tiagoscd prometeu para ele mesmo que não discutiria mais sobre isso :P
<kernel> vou virtualizar ele xGrind  aqui
<tiagoscd> rbelem: pena :/
<kernel> pra ver qual é
<xGrind> kernel: vo fazer isso tb :D
<kernel> eu baixei o Slackware 14.0rc1
<kernel> current
<xGrind> tiagoscd: vc q ta por dentro ai do Ubuntu. O Wayland sai nesse 12.10 ou ainda nao é certeza?
<kernel> testar esse beta
<tiagoscd> xGrind: na real estou por fora, mas creio que não
<tiagoscd> senão já teríamos algum preview por aí
<kernel> tiagoscd, tu trabalha na canonical?
<tiagoscd> kernel: não
<MarconM> tiagoscd: kernel \o
<MarconM> boa tarde
<kernel> boa ;D
<tiagoscd> MarconM: tarde :-)
<MarconM> tiagoscd: tava jogado um left 4 dead
<MarconM> aeuahuehaue
<xGrind> li em 2 blogs isso. achei estranho. se fosse pra liberarem, era pra estar ja no primeiro alpha, e não no segundo beta
<kernel> MarconM, esse jogo é de guerra é?
<tiagoscd> MarconM: sim, L4D é show
<xGrind> MarconM: wine?
<MarconM> kernel: é tipo um counter striker
<MarconM> mas com zumbi
<kernel> vish
<MarconM> =)
<kernel> roda no linux?
<xGrind> mas no wine filho?
<MarconM> kernel: agora vai ter
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> ja tem
<tiagoscd> xGrind: pois é... acho que é algo mais pra frente, pois depende das fabricantes portarem seus drivers também
<MarconM> beta 2
<kernel> vish
<MarconM> kernel: ta rodando melhor do que no windows
<kernel> eu era facinado por Counter-strike
<kernel> era ate de Clan
<kernel> saia que nem doido pra jogar contras os outros
<tiagoscd> eu só não jogo L4D por que não tem versão pra Ubuntu
<kernel> Corujão e tudo mais
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> kernel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF1HVlcXBmA
<tiagoscd> hora que sair Steam estou instalando o 2 aqui :)
<MarconM> esse ae
<MarconM> tiagoscd: isso ae
<MarconM> tiagoscd: temos que marcar uma conferencia dae apra jogar
<MarconM> um left neh
<MarconM> =)
<xGrind> tiagoscd: tava lendo uma postagem ontem, de 2010. os caras falando sobre o wayland no ubuntu, que ainda nao estava estavel. queria ver se o desempenho
<rbelem> eu jogo mas usando crossover
<MarconM> tiagoscd: tu vai comprar ?
<tiagoscd> MarconM: sim, vamos marcar sim
<xGrind> eu só nao jogo, porque meu pc nao aguenta :#
<tiagoscd> MarconM: mas certamente comprarei
<tiagoscd> xGrind: pois é, deixa eu pesquisar pra ver se encontro algo sobre a situação dele
<tiagoscd> rbelem: :)
<kernel> qual programa eu uso para bloquear alguns tipos de sites inapropriados para menos de 18 anos?
<xGrind> tiagoscd: http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=wayland
<xGrind> to vendo que tem ele no fedora 17 e rawhide. mas vai saber como deve estar ne
<tiagoscd> xGrind: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE2ODQ
<xGrind> no ubuntu só tem lib
<tiagoscd> kernel: squid, uehauae
<xGrind> eh esse que tem no fedora rawhide. e no fedora 17 tem uma versao mais antiga.
<kernel> tiagoscd, iauheiuaeh
<xGrind> kernel: no proprio navegador da. nao da?
<tiagoscd> kernel: squid é meio pesado, mas o tinyproxy em um PC local vai embora
<kernel> xGrind, eu tava pensando isso mesmo
<kernel> pra nao instalar nenhum programa a mais
<kernel> vou ver se o firefox tem esse controle
<xGrind> adblock no firefox deve fazer isso
<xGrind> tiagoscd: o cedrik nao entra aki no IRC?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: vai comprar o original ?
<tiagoscd> xGrind: acho que não
<tiagoscd> MarconM: vou sim
<MarconM> tiagoscd: opa
<MarconM> entao vamus jogar online
<kernel> MarconM, massa viu o traller
<MarconM> kernel: vou ver o do 2
<tiagoscd> MarconM: certeza :)
<kernel> parece ser show esse game
<MarconM> kernel: demais
<MarconM> kernel: compensa comprar
<kernel> é tipo o silent hill
<MarconM> kernel: tambem
<MarconM> tu toma altos sustos
<kernel> hehehee
<MarconM> massa msm é jogoar em 4 nego
<MarconM> skype e tlz
<tiagoscd> o jogo em si é muito bom
<xGrind> sabem qual o requerimento dele?
<kernel> hehehe
<MarconM> xGrind: sua maquina nao roda
<MarconM> =)
<kernel> MarconM, tu ta jogando com o wine?
<kernel> ele é pro Windows é?
<MarconM> kernel: eu tenho 2 pcs
<xGrind> se for igual do Urban Terror e Open Arena da pra joga aki :D
<kernel> ah sim
<kernel> hehehe
<MarconM> windows e UNix
<kernel> maneiro
<tiagoscd> xGrind: http://compactiongames.about.com/od/systemrequirements/p/left4dead2_sysreq.htm
<MarconM> tiagoscd: bora chamar o kernel e colocar no mode expert
<MarconM> auehaueahuahuaa
<MarconM> kernel: quando vem a horda de zumbi fica tenso
<tiagoscd> uehauehau
<kernel> UAHieaheiaHeAHIheiAehA
<MarconM> vem uns 100 zumba em cima
<MarconM> corerndo
<tiagoscd> sim
<MarconM> tem o tank tambem
<tiagoscd> o pior é quando dispara o alarme do carro
<tiagoscd> :P
<MarconM> tiagoscd: sim
<MarconM> aeuhauhauea
<MarconM> tiagoscd: ta assistindo o seriado the walking dead ?
<tiagoscd> eu comecei a assistir na primeira temporada, mas depois daquela pausa no quinto episódio fiquei decepcionado e nunca mais baixei
<MarconM> cara ... game of thrones = the walking dead - true blood - breaking bad
<tiagoscd> mas qualquer hora vou assisti-lo
<tiagoscd> :)
<MarconM> é massa demais
<MarconM> hunm
<kernel> e aquela
<kernel> MarconM,
<kernel> Alcatraz
<kernel> assistiu?
<MarconM> nao
<tiagoscd> game of thrones é o próximo da lista, estou com ele aqui no note
<MarconM> eu tenho as 2 temp
<MarconM> massa demais
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> dizem que o livro é excelente também
<tiagoscd> o problema é arranjar tempo pra ler
<kernel> kkkk
<Legilson> Legilson, /paste lspci
<tiagoscd> kernel: também já ouvi falar de Alcatraz, é bom?
<kernel> eu vi o livro do the walking dead ontem
<kernel> parece o dicionario
<kernel> kkkkk
<kernel> tiagoscd, rapaz eu ouvi só falar
<kernel> dizem que é bom
<xGrind> ja viram aquele jogo? Slander
<xGrind> acho q é isso
<tiagoscd> kernel: sim, deve ser, mas estava me referindo ao livro do Game of Thrones
<kernel> huMM
<tiagoscd> várias pessoas me indicaram ele já
<MarconM> vou ver
<tiagoscd> xGrind: nunca, hehe
<xGrind> jogo de terror
<tiagoscd> xGrind: massa, tem versão Linux?
<xGrind> tem
<tiagoscd> dar uma pesquisada
<xGrind> acho q tem :D
<MarconM> kernel: to vendo o trailher do alcatraz
<xGrind> tiagoscd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78G422ZI2j8
<kernel> humm
<kernel> MarconM, manda o link
<tiagoscd> xGrind: tem não, só achei Windows e Mac
<xGrind> tao fazendo pra linux entao.
<MarconM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fjc0K_0O2ig
<MarconM> kernel: olha esse ae http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipuXgEQarPI&feature=related
<MarconM> kernel: agora o seriado fringe é assa
<MarconM> masa
<MarconM> assisti umas partes
<MarconM> é loco demais
<tiagoscd> xGrind: heheh
<MarconM> tiagoscd: sabe python ?
<tiagoscd> MarconM: parece bom o seriado, vou assisti-lo quando puder
<tiagoscd> MarconM: fringe eu assisti inteiro
<tiagoscd> MarconM: programação ou o seriado? :P
<MarconM> tiagoscd: programaççao
<MarconM> a galera do ubuntu-fr é doida
<MarconM> 0.0
<tiagoscd> MarconM: a linguagem em si sim, mas agora que estou estudando python pra web (que parece ser o mais divertido)
<tiagoscd> por quê?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: to qurendo aprender
<tiagoscd> no caso por quê a galera o ubuntu-fr é doida
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<MarconM> tiagoscd: tu pergunta algo eles trolan
<MarconM> aeuhauehaua
<MarconM> tiagoscd: recomenda algum livro
<MarconM> ?
<xGrind> só fazem isso com troxas MarconM  ><
<MarconM> xGrind: nao entra la nao
<MarconM> eles vao te zuar
<MarconM> ainda mais bicha =)
<MarconM> aeuahuehauheuaheauhauaae
<tiagoscd> lembro que o pessoal do ubuntu-fr disse que passaria a tradução do Ubuntu uns 5 ciclos atrás
<xGrind> so' vc é zuado la :D
<tiagoscd> estão tentando ainda
<tiagoscd> hehe
<MarconM> tiagoscd: vixi
<MarconM> sao rapidos entao
<tiagoscd> MarconM: a Ursinha sempre recomenda o "Dive Into Python" :)
<MarconM> hunm
<xGrind> Python é lindo, lindo! - by Ursinha
<MarconM> uHUhuEHEuHuh
<Trovic> MarconM, aprendendo python é otimo
<MarconM> tiagoscd: ta ligado que Ursinha norris é braba neh
<tiagoscd> sim, ontem eu descobri o por que ele é lindo; você cria os models e ele gera todo o SQL do banco pra ti
<MarconM> xGrind: nao diga o nome dela em vao
<MarconM> tiagoscd: serio 0.0
 * xGrind esta' aprendendo Visual-G :$
 * MarconM arre egua /o\
<MarconM> Trovic: tem o linki ae ]?
<tiagoscd> MarconM: sim, estou ligado, por isso não cito o nome dela em vão :P
<kernel> MarconM, esse the walking dead é massa tambem
<MarconM> kernel: demais
<MarconM> kernel: pode baixar ... nao vai se arrepender
<Trovic> MarconM, pera ae que eu jah passo
<MarconM> mas ele pode causar dependencia
<tiagoscd> xGrind: visual g é tenso
<tiagoscd> heheh
<MarconM> tiagoscd: auehauheuhua ele é loco
<MarconM> ele curte restart tu queria o que
<xGrind> tiagoscd: é oq estão ensinando no curso ue. depois vai pra pascal e php
<tiagoscd> uehauehauea
<xGrind> MarconM: sera q vou ter q falar do seu kimono rosa em publico? ;x
<tiagoscd> xGrind: pascal é das antigas também
<MarconM> tiagoscd: alem de tudo é daltonico
<MarconM> por que o kimono é vermelho
<MarconM> cara fresco é tenso ... ve rosa em tudo que olha
<xGrind> kk
<tiagoscd> heheh
<xGrind> MarconM: esse ubuntu-fr é estranho. da nem pra ler oq escrevem la. pior q ingles o.O
<MarconM> xGrind: deve ser por que é frances
<MarconM> se tu nao souber fica estranho msm
<MarconM> 0.o
<xGrind> kk. eu sei q é frances. mas to dizendo q frances e alemão, da nem pra ler. coisa estranha
<Trovic> MarconM, joga aprendendo python pdf download no google é o primeiro link que aparece la nao colei aqui direto pq é muito grande :p
<xGrind> apostila de python? tem no apostilando.com po
<tiagoscd> o Dive Into Python tem pra baixar de graça na net
<MarconM> Trovic: ok
<MarconM> tiagoscd: eu quero fazaer um cadastro de cliente
<MarconM> para rodar na rede
<MarconM> acessar pela web msm
<MarconM> tem como eu fazer inteiro em python
<MarconM> com conexao mysql
<kernel> mermao
<MarconM> ou tenho que usar phpo
<MarconM> ?
<kernel> esse The walking dead é massa mesmo
<kernel> pelo o thaller
<tiagoscd> MarconM: você terá de usar Python, xhtml, css, etc
<tiagoscd> não precisa de php, hehe
<tiagoscd> por exemplo, aqui comecei a estudar Django ontem
<MarconM> tiagoscd: é foda de fazer ?
<Trovic> tiagoscd, se nao me engano o dive into python é pra quem jah tem nocao em programacao nao sei se é o caso do MarconM
<MarconM> Trovic: sim
<MarconM> eu vou ver o aprendo
<tiagoscd> pera aí
<tiagoscd> tem um tutorial bem legal
<MarconM> Trovic: eu ja sei shell e tambem estou estudando haskell e C
<tiagoscd> em pt-br: http://docs.djangobrasil.org/intro/tutorial01.html
<MarconM> mas parei
<MarconM> vou soh em pythin
<MarconM> python
<MarconM> tiagoscd: vou incluir python no arduino
<MarconM> quero fazer um modelo de teste de rede
<MarconM> para salvar em um sd
<MarconM> modulo*
<tiagoscd> MarconM: legal
<MarconM> galea
<MarconM> eu vou dormir
<MarconM> flww
<MarconM> volto mais a tarde
<Psykhe> ae, alguem pode me da um help, o tal desktop elementary cacou meu sistema...
<Psykhe> colocou o  grub com o background do debian....argh...rs.
<Geowany> aeee povo
<Psykhe> e a tecla win(ele mudou) porque no gnome nao to conseguindo chamar todas as janelas com ela.
<Geowany> tiagoscd, xGrind, Ricardo__, rodr1go, Ursinha
<xGrind> Geowany: to jogando Mario All Star
<xGrind> ;x kk
<Geowany> Psykhe: não faço ideia do que seja esse elementary
<Geowany> Ah! Estou vendo aqui: http://geekvigarista.com/os/desktop-design/como-ter-um-elementary-desktop
<Geowany> Eu não curto muito colocar PPA, to doido pra colocar o ppa do kde 4.9 mas to pensando na merda que pode acontecer
<Geowany> xGrind: bora jogar hedgewars
<Psykhe> é foida, ...
<Psykhe> tu sabe como fazer meu grub ficar defaul do ubuntu?
<xGrind> como assim Psykhe ?
<Psykhe> ele personalizou, colocou o grub tipo do debian, com background e tal.
<xGrind> Psykhe: ve se isso te ajuda http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/09/instale-o-grub-customizer-3-no-ubuntu.html
<ecanto> hello.
<ecanto> (:
<balinha> Estou tendo probelmas em ouvir rádios pelo rhytmbox. Sempre que abro uma rádio(uma nova ou as que já vem) recebo um erro 'fluxo não contem dados'. Dei uma procurada e vi que o problema pode ser com o proxy. Alguém teria idéia?
<AMrDan> sistematico vc tah on?
<AMrDan> e ai galera ... alguem pode me ajudar? instalei o xubuntu e meu desktop muda de xfce pra gnome aleatoriamente .. alguem sabe o que pode ser?
<balinha> ele muda na hora que você entra no sistema?
<AMrDan> sim
<balinha> deve ser a configuração na tela de login
<AMrDan> quando eu mudo os temas de janelas tbm ..
<balinha> deve ter a opção em qual modo você quer entrar
<AMrDan> eu coloco no xubuntu-session
<balinha> e entra no gnome?
<AMrDan> as janelas e os efeitos ficam em xfce, mas o desktop (background e icones) ficam em gnome
<AMrDan> balinha as janelas e os efeitos ficam em xfce, mas o desktop (background e icones) ficam em gnome
<AMrDan> balinha isso poderia ser alguma arvore de dependência montada errada?
<balinha> estou dando uma procurada aqui
<balinha> só um minuto
<AMrDan> balinha .. ok
<tiagoscd> quem puder ajuda aí :-) http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/arrecadacao-fundos-participacao-latinoware-2012.html
<Rudolf> Ursinha: ow
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: até quando vai essa arrecadação ?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: já me tiraram?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: do time
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: até o dia que conseguirmos a grana, hehe
<tiagoscd> mas provavelmente até dia 12/10
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: não
<tiagoscd> alguém apagou, estranho
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: ueheuiheuehiuehe
<Geowany> Rudolf: ei, to instalando o gentoo aqui
<Rudolf> Geowany: boa sorte
<Geowany> Rudolf: até agora não vi mt coisa complicada
<Rudolf> Geowany: não é
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: pronto, resolvido
<Rudolf> Geowany: principalmente pq vc está acostumado a ler
<Geowany> Rudolf: maioria do povo que usa se acha culhudão
<Rudolf> Geowany: não concordo
<Rudolf> Geowany: eu não me acho culhudão
<Geowany> Rudolf: mas alguns se acham
<Rudolf> Geowany: nunca vi
<AMrDan> Rudolf, vc se acha sim (kkkkkk.. to zuanu .. rsrs)
<Geowany> ate agora só fiz o particionamento manual, to baixando o stage3 e o portage pelo links...
<Geowany> Rudolf: talvez sejam coisas desse tipo que fazem os preguiçosos sairem vomitando por aí que "gentoo é dificil"
<Geowany> Rudolf: dificil não...mas é chato configurar esse make.conf =P
<Rudolf> Geowany: cara, dica
<Rudolf> Geowany: nao sai enfiando USE=" "
<AMrDan> balinha, eu encontrei varias coisas sobre o sue, dizendo que tem que baixar um outro programa por causa de um bug parecido.. mas nada sobre ubuntu .. vc encontrou alguma cosia ai?
<Rudolf> Geowany: instale com o mínimo possível, depois vc vai adicionando
<balinha> AMrDan, não :(
<AMrDan> balinham ok obrigado.. :)
<MrBoss> alguém trabalha com o calc constantemente ?
<Geowany> Rudolf: essa documentação do gentoo é maravilhosa
<Rudolf> Geowany: sim, das mais complestas
<Rudolf> Geowany: sim, das mais completas
<Geowany> Rudolf: a versão portuguesa está bem desatualizada
<Rudolf> Geowany: a palavra é abandonada
<Rudolf> Geowany: chegamos a conclusão que não tem necessidade
<Geowany> Rudolf: pois é...ano passado fui instrutor de um curso de linux para servidores
<Geowany> Rudolf: falei pro aluninhos: "Aprender informática sem aprender inglês é como tentar atravessar o oceano numa jangada"
<Geowany> hein Rudolf, to vendo aqui que mudaram do /etc/make.conf pra /etc/portage/make.conf
<thiago-ghiote> oi
<thiago-ghiote> alguem ai
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<balinha> sim, alguém aqui
<balinha> :3
<thiago-ghiote> yeah
<thiago-ghiote> alguem ai
<thiago-ghiote> ta usando o beta do 12.10
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<Geowany> Eu estou usando Kubuntu 12.04 LTS 32bits
<Daekdroom> Eu estou usando o 12.10
<MrBoss> alguém trabalha com o calc ?
<Rudolf> Geowany: sim, mudaram
<Rudolf> Geowany: mudaram acredito que segunda-feira
<Rudolf>  [11]     2012-09-09  make.conf and make.profile move
<Geowany> Rudolf: humm...to vendo aqui os profiles
<Geowany> setei o 5 (kde)
<Rudolf> Geowany: não faça isso
<Rudolf> Geowany: muita coisa inútil
<Geowany> deixar o padrão mesmo é?
<Rudolf> Geowany: ou isso ou desktop
<Rudolf> Geowany: eselect profile list
<Geowany> aham...to vendo o desktop é o 3
<Geowany> mas o desktop/kde não tira lá da use flag as paradas do gnome/gtk?
<Rudolf> Geowany: cara, instala no default
<Rudolf> Geowany: depois que vc instalar coloque a flag desejada
<Rudolf> Geowany: e tirar ou colocar flag só muda quantas vezes vc compila o pacote
<MrBoss> pra baixar .torrents qual app vocês recomendam?
<MrBoss> tem o utorrent pra linux?
<Geowany> MrBoss: como usuário kde que sou, uso o ktorrent
<Geowany> MrBoss: mas se você estiver usando o Ubuntu com Unity, Gnome, XFCE ou LXDE, recomendo o Transmission
<Geowany> sudo apt-get install transmission
<MrBoss> tenho ele aqui já
<Rudolf> MrBoss: rtorrent, ktorrent, utorrent, opera, plowshare
<Daekdroom> Tem o deluge
<Rudolf> MrBoss: até o kget faz
<MrBoss> ja conheco o utorrent do win vou ver esse rtorrent
<MrBoss> pelo que eu vi tem uma versão beta do utorrent
<Geowany> MrBoss: qual o problema com o transmission?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: kernel \o
<MarconM> Geowany:
<Rudolf> MrBoss: muito bom o utorrent pq pega link magnético
<MrBoss> Geowany, vou testar o transmission agora pra ver
<Geowany> fala MarconM
<MrBoss> estava usando o qbittorrent
<Geowany> MarconM: estou cumprindo a proposta ordenada pelo demônio ontem
<geowany_> Rudolf: estou lendo a documentação en e pt-br, muita coisa mudou hein...
<Rudolf> geowany_: muita
<Rudolf> geowany_: galera largou mão
<geowany_> tem muita coisa que ficou mais prática
<Rudolf> geowany_: sem falar em melhorias internas
<geowany_> to instalando as fontes do kernel
<geowany_> emerge gentoo-sources
<geowany_> MarconM: $ echo "ohnidaiv otium é NnocraM" | rev
<Rudolf> geowany_: pq vc tá colocando gentoo numa vm?
<geowany_> Rudolf: só curiosidade mesmo
<geowany_> Rudolf: to sem hd livre pra colocar ele na máquina física
<geowany_> Rudolf: ouvi falar que se vc instalar muita coisa, o sistema quebra fácil
<Rudolf> balela
<geowany_> Rudolf: e pra servidor? vc ja instalou algum?
<Rudolf> ja
<MarconM> geowany_:
<MarconM> geowany_: O QUE TA FAZENDO
<geowany_> MarconM: instalando o gentoo numa vm
<geowany_> =D
<MarconM> tiagoscd: é foda ... eu tava la na frente na fase em expert no l4d e o jogo fechou do nada
<MarconM> ¬¬
<Rudolf> geowany_: eu instalava num hd o padrãozão
<MarconM> cara eu to ninja na pistola
<MarconM> aeuahueheuhaeua
<MarconM> mato memo
<Rudolf> geowany_: e copiava para os servidores novos
<Rudolf> geowany_: e construia o resto em cima
<MarconM> geowany_: gentoo
<MarconM> nao é aquele q tem q fazer tudo na mao
<MarconM> geowany_: vai usar o que nele
<MarconM> kde
<Rudolf> geowany_: ao inves de ficar reinstalando
<Rudolf> geowany_: montava em chroot e mantinha atualizado
<Rudolf> geowany_: a imagem master
<MarconM> Rudolf: para que serve o chroot
<Rudolf> geowany_: depois era só copiar com cp -pr /
<geowany_> Rudolf: rapaz...deixa eu ver se eu entendi
<MrBoss> geowany_,  migrei os torrents mas não semeia só no qb...
<geowany_> aquele lance dos profiles é tipo uma trava pra ele não instalar versões bugadas pra determinado tipo de objetivo?
<Rudolf> geowany_: nao
<MarconM> geowany_: sei
<Rudolf> geowany_: profiles são configurações pré-definidas das useflags dos programas
<geowany_> Rudolf: ah tá
<Rudolf> MarconM: cria um ambiente "fake"
<Rudolf> MarconM: por assim dizer
<MarconM> Rudolf: hunm
<MarconM> vou ver depois no google
<MarconM> como se usa
<Rudolf> man chroot
<MarconM> Rudolf: antes de ver os comando eu tenho que saber para que serve
<MarconM> exatamente
<MarconM> mas o man é bom
<geowany_> anos que eu não dava um make menuconfig
<geowany_> nossa velho...muita coisa lá no Kernel Hacking huahuahuaa
<Rudolf> muita
<Rudolf> geowany_: programas que recomendo
<Rudolf> geowany_: eix, ufed, euses, genlop, gentoolkit
<MarconM> geowany_: vai usar o que no gentoo
<MarconM> kde msm ... ou lxde
<geowany_> MarconM: fluxbox
<MarconM> geowany_: massa
<geowany_> ta na vm cara...to só fuçando mesmo
<MarconM> faz tempo que nao uso fluxbox
<MarconM> geowany_: legal
<Rudolf> geowany_: o que colocou nas CFLAGS ?
<MarconM> eu nunca usei gennto
<Rudolf> eu nunca usei Mandriva
<geowany_> Rudolf: nada...deixei padrão mesmo
<Rudolf> geowany_: o que deixou no padrão?
<MarconM> geowany_: o gentoo ... ja vem com desk ou tem que fazer tudo na mao
<Rudolf> geowany_: -O2 -pipe ?
<geowany_> Rudolf: já te falo...to instalando o genkernel
<Rudolf> MarconM: não vem com "nada"
<Rudolf> geowany_: argh!
<Rudolf> geowany_: foge disso
<geowany_> MarconM: cara...muita coisa na mão
<geowany_> MarconM: to fazendo instalação mais generica possivel
<MarconM> geowany_: nem da nada acustumei com openbsd
<MarconM> eu faço tudo na mao quando uso xmonad
<Rudolf> geowany_: "na mão"
<MarconM> soh q fiz script neh
<Rudolf> geowany_: já que o emerge faz tudo
<MarconM> auehauehaueha
<geowany_> Rudolf: foi isso que eu quis dizer
<MarconM> Rudolf: no gentoo é emerge install "$pacote"
<geowany_> pq na unha mesmo só o LFS
<Rudolf> MarconM: emerge pacote
<MarconM> Rudolf: hunm
<Trovic> alguem aqui faz parte do ubuntu-sp ??
<MarconM> quando tiver um tempo eu instalo gentoo
<Rudolf> geowany_: na mão só a instalação se vc pegar stage1
<MarconM> Rudolf: to pegando esse 0.0
<MarconM> vixi
<Rudolf> MarconM: não recomendo
<MarconM> Rudolf: agora ja era
<MarconM> aeuahuhaueh
<geowany_> MarconM: vai de stage 3 mesmo
<geowany_> MarconM: já era né...-.-'
<geowany_> em breve te vejo choramingando por aqui
<MarconM> geowany_: por que .. tu nao ta conseguindo
<geowany_> MarconM: não...
<geowany_> aqui no stage 3 ta indo de boa
<MarconM> ok
<geowany_> e eu acho que a greve acaba quarta-feira
<geowany_> nem adianta eu me animar
<MarconM> eu vou no stage 1
<MarconM> gosto de começar no hard
<Rudolf> geowany_: man make.conf
<MarconM> negocio de easy nao rola
<MarconM> ^^
<Rudolf> geowany_: algumas opções boas por lá
<Rudolf> geowany_: bom, numa vm não muito
<geowany_> Rudolf: hehuuhuheaauha
<geowany_> Rudolf: por isso que não to me esforçando muito
<Rudolf> geowany_: mas da uma lida no ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=
<geowany_> Rudolf: tenho outra máquina antiga lá no quarto
<geowany_> Rudolf: com 512 de ram, processador singlecore
<Rudolf> geowany_: por que faz referencia a programas mais novos porém "unstable"
<MarconM> Rudolf: tu usa gentoo ?
<Rudolf> MarconM: desde 2004
<Rudolf> MarconM: somente gentoo
<MarconM> Rudolf: como desktop ?
<Rudolf> MarconM: inclusive
<Rudolf> desk/note
<Rudolf> server, raramente
<Rudolf> prefiro freebsd
<MarconM> Rudolf: usa com fluxbox ?
<Rudolf> MarconM: sim
<MarconM> Rudolf: legal
<MarconM> eu sempre pergunto qual desk voce usa .. mas nunca qual distro
<MarconM> ^^
<Geowany> MarconM: eu vi um video dos caras rodando debian no galaxy ace
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> ja vi rodando openbsd
<Geowany> eu tenho um galaxy ace rodando cyanogenmod 7
<MarconM> Rudolf: quandod chega no /boot eu faço oq
<MarconM> aeuaheuhauehaeuah
<MarconM> Rudolf: tu usa transparencia
<Geowany> Rudolf: você instalaria gentoo em laboratórios?
<Geowany> Rudolf: não seria complicado manter muitas máquinas com gentoo?
<MarconM> Geowany: ela pegou as manhas
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> Geowany:
<MarconM> chegou uma foto para vce acietar
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> soh testando o upload aqui do xchat
<Rudolf> Geowany: eu expliquei lá em cima
<Geowany> MarconM: não funfou
<Rudolf> Geowany: instala 1 e depois clona
<Rudolf> Geowany: cp -pr / /mnt/gentoo
<Geowany> [17:53:41] <Rudolf> geowany_: depois era só copiar com cp -pr /
<Geowany> Rudolf: e o que me diz do sabayon?
<Rudolf> MarconM: transparência apenas no aterm
<Rudolf> MarconM: mas eu uso preferencialmente o yakuake
<Rudolf> MarconM: ah e no conky
<Rudolf> Geowany: lixo
<Geowany> Rudolf: clonar é legal pra instalar né...e pra ficar atualizando?
<MarconM> Rudolf: nao curto conky
<Geowany> eu teria que ficar sempre clonando? fazendo serviço de formiguinha?
<Rudolf> Geowany: uma maquina central
<MarconM> eu gosto de ver os processos toda hora
<Rudolf> Geowany: clone apenas na instalação
<Rudolf> Geowany: depois uma atualiza, as outras copiam os pacotes
<Rudolf> Geowany: e já era
<Geowany> Rudolf: eu to começando a perceber que no caso de laboratorios vale mais a pena é instalar o LTSP
<Rudolf> Geowany: manti um cluster de 35 gentoos por 2 anos
<Rudolf> Geowany: não sei, dizem que windows é melhor
<Geowany> windows?
<Geowany> o.O
<MarconM> Rudolf: soh para quem sabe usar =)
<Rudolf> Geowany: então
<MarconM> aeuaheuhaeuhaea
<Rudolf> MarconM: a maioria vai usar para ver e-mail
<MarconM> isso é verdade
<Rudolf> Geowany: não sei para quê perder tempo colocando windows
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> colocando linux
<MarconM> Geowany: o ltsp ta vivo ainda ?
<Rudolf> MarconM: dizem que sim
<Geowany> MarconM: ta sim
<MarconM> por que eu quero usar ele
<MarconM> tenho um projeto com ele
<MarconM> Rudolf: quanto de ram por maquina eu devo ter
<MarconM> Geowany: to com gravador de pic aqui para gravar as mem
<MarconM> para dar boot no rede
<MarconM> semeion: \o
<MarconM> narigudo tu soh entra e nao fala mais nada
<Geowany> ?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: ram para que?
<Geowany> MarconM: ?
<Geowany> http://www.ltsp.org/
<MrBoss> ?
<MarconM> hunm
<Rudolf> doisss
<Rudolf> MarconM: ram para que?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: malz
<MarconM> Rudolf: quanto de ram eu preciso ter para 5 maquinas ?
<Geowany> Rudolf: rapaz...as configurações no gentoo são bem centralizadas hein
<MarconM> Geowany: nao que voce vai usar gentoo na sua maquina
<Rudolf> Geowany: ajuda
<Rudolf> MarconM: 5 máquinas onde?
<MarconM> deixa para la
<MarconM> rbelem:
<Rudolf> MarconM: vm? ao mesmo tempo?
<MarconM> Rudolf:
<MarconM> Rudolf: nao
<MarconM> maquinas msm
<Rudolf> MarconM: ltsp?
<MarconM> ltsp lembra
<MarconM> sim
<Rudolf> MarconM: o que essas maquinas burras vão usar?
<MarconM> os processos sao executado no servidor ou na maquina ?
<Rudolf> maquina
<Rudolf> só se aproveitam do disco no server
<Rudolf> até onde sei
<MarconM> sim
<Rudolf> galera, vou estudar um pouco
<Rudolf> até amanhã
<Rudolf> se deus me ajudar
<Rudolf> fui
<MarconM> Rudolf: estudar ok
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> Geowany: o que rudolf estuda ?
<MarconM> galera vou tomar banho
<MarconM> fui
<MrBoss> Geowany, qual o limite do ubuntuone ?
<MrBoss> grátis
<Geowany> PinguimUrbano: =*
<Geowany> MrBoss: 5Gb
<PinguimUrbano> Geowany, =**
<Geowany> PinguimUrbano: cara, curti esse xonotic
<Geowany> tava jogando ele
<Geowany> enquanto o kernel do gentoo compila
<kernel> Geowany, tu usa qual distro?
<altecnologic> Boa noite a todos do canal
<Ursinha> boa noite
<altecnologic> O squid3.conf tem uma linha chamada "visible_hostname" eu sei que é o nome do servidor que se encontra em /etc/hosts
<altecnologic> mas o meu hots tem duas linhas
<altecnologic> vejam:
<bemlindo> olá ubunteros
<altecnologic> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<altecnologic> 10.172.13.1     quiosque-2.altecnetcard quiosque-2
<bemlindo> alguem sabe o que é dep mod?
<altecnologic> qual que devo colocar no squid3
<altecnologic> estou recebendo erro de dns
<Ursinha> bemlindo, o comando depmod?
<Ursinha> bemlindo, se sim, esse comando é que mapeia os módulos do kernel pra vc poder usar modprobe
<bemlindo> Ursinha e o seguinte
<Ursinha> senão vc só conseguiria subir o modulo usando insmod e o caminho direto
<bemlindo> instalei o ubuntu 12.04 lts no nb do meu cunhado
<Ursinha> certo
<Ursinha> altecnologic, nao estou ignorando vc, eu só não sei responder e teria que procurar no google :/ então respondi o bemlindo pq eu sabia sem precisar procurar
<bemlindo> após a instalação eu baixei e instalei o vmware que funcionou de boa
<Ursinha> certo
<bemlindo> mais apareceu uma atualização para o ubuntu que tambem atualizou o kernel
<altecnologic> opa entrei na conversa sem querer? rsrs
<bemlindo> so que depois que eu atualizei o vmware nao quer funcionar mais
<Ursinha> altecnologic, não não :)
<bemlindo> pede para fazer um update
<Ursinha> bemlindo, hm
<bemlindo> e quando faço ele diz
<bemlindo> unable t
<bemlindo> o unable to run dep mod
<Ursinha> bemlindo, olha, posso estar falando besteira, mas o vmware não compila umas coisas quando vc instala? vc tentou reinstalar o vmware depois do kernel ter sido atualizado?
<Ursinha> hm
<Ursinha> deixa ver
<bemlindo> ja tentei reinstalar sim
<MrBoss> Geowany, ta ocupado?
<bemlindo> mais nao adiantoou
<Ursinha> bemlindo, vc instala com pacote do ubuntu mesmo ou vc baixa em algum lugar e instala?
<bemlindo> baixei do site do vmware
<bemlindo> VMware-Player-5.0.0-812388.i386.bundle
<bemlindo> esse e o executavel que eu baixei la
<Ursinha> bemlindo, vc consegue rodar ai agora e me falar o erro que dá?
<bemlindo> sim pera
<bemlindo> vou upar a imagem do erro
<MrBoss> alguém entende de torrent ?
<Ursinha> bemlindo, olha só, o que pode ter acontecido é que quando atualizou o kernel, ele removeu algum antigo (ou vc removeu), e o depmod está tentando rodar com uma versão de kernel que não tem mais no sistema
<Ursinha> bemlindo, vc pode colar um uname -a aqui pra mim, por favor?
<bemlindo> nao sei fazer isso
<Ursinha> bemlindo, faz assim, abre um terminal, por favor
<Ursinha> no terminal, vc digita:
<Ursinha> uname -a
<Ursinha> ele vai mostrar algo parecido com isso:
<Ursinha> Linux marvin 3.5.0-14-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 6 23:05:06 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linu
<bemlindo> Linux anderson-HP-G42-Notebook-PC 3.2.0-30-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 17:14:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Ursinha> beleza
<Ursinha> vc consegue instalar pacotes normalmente?
<Ursinha> ou esse erro fica dando toda hora?
<bemlindo> quando tento rodar o vmware
<Ursinha> certo
<Ursinha> faz assim, no mesmo terminal que vc está, roda isso aqui:
<Ursinha> sudo depmod -a -v 3.2.0-30-generic-pae
<bemlindo> Erro no barramento (imagem do núcleo gravada)
<Ursinha> afe
<Ursinha> perai que to investigando
<bemlindo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/capturadetelade20120916.png/
<bemlindo> o ss do erro
<Ursinha> deixa ver
<Ursinha> bemlindo, enquanto isso, tenta:
<Ursinha> sudo depmod -a 3.2.0-30-generic-pae
<Ursinha> bemlindo, faz um favorzinho pra mim, instala um pacote que chama pastebinit
<Ursinha> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ursinha> depois que instalar, vc faz:
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-09
<Lupapa> oi
<astroo-> ola
<Lupapa> eu não estou conseguindo conectar a uma rede sem fio
<Lupapa> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<CyL> !detalhes | Lupapa
<ubotu-br> Lupapa: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<Lupapa> Eu não sei como me conectar a uma rede sem fio , como seria feito esse processo, tenho o ubuntu 13
<CyL> Lupapa: Existe um ícone de ree sem fio na bandeja do sistema, que te permite escolher a rede
<Lupapa> sim
<Lupapa> mas não tem a opção sem fio
<CyL> Lupapa: sabe usar um pastebin?
<Lupapa> ñ
<Lupapa> como a usa?
<Lupapa> e o que é?
<CyL> !pastebin | Lupapa
<ubotu-br> Lupapa: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> Lupapa: veja o primeiro link, e quando tiver entendido com usar, por favor chame novamente
<Lupapa> é mais o menos um cmd?
<CyL> Lupapa: veja o link
<Lupapa> entendi ele salva um texto
<Lupapa> mas para que?
<Guest36627> oi pessoal
<Lupapa> e agora Cyl?
<CyL> Lupapa: pq o comando que vou pedir para digitar em seguida vai gerar muito texto, e por isso não deve ser colado no canal
<Lupapa> ata
<Lupapa> pode pedir o comando
<CyL> Lupapa: sabe abrir um terminal?
<Lupapa> sim
<astroo-> ola
<CyL> Lupapa: 'sudo dmesg'
<CyL> Lupapa: sem as aspas
<Lupapa> Cyl
<Lupapa> Cyl : e agora?
<CyL> Lupapa: poste o resultado no pastebin e o link do pastebin aqui
<Lupapa> Cyl : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6081563/
<Lupapa> pronto
<Lupapa> Cyl : pronto
<Lupapa> Cyl : e agora?
<CyL> Lupapa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<CyL> Lupapa: Siga as instruções do link acima
<CyL> Lupapa: Vc precisa carregar o firmware da sua placa de rede
<Lupapa> Cyl : como?
<CyL> Lupapa: veja as instruções do link que te passei
<CyL> Lupapa: pode usar o google tradutor se tiver dificuldade com o ingles
<CyL> Lupapa: e também pode perguntar aqui se tiver dúvidas específicas
<Lupapa> Cyl : obrigado
<CyL> Lupapa: disponha
<Lupapa> Cyl : esses comandos ira funcionar mesmo?
<CyL> Lupapa: O chipset broadcom é um dos que possui mais problemas de compatibilidade com o linux, mas não custa tentar
<CyL> Lupapa: além do mais, aquela documentação é a oficial
<Lupapa> Cyl : eu tenho que baixar o istalador de drive?
<CyL> Lupapa: depende da versão específica do seu hardware. Vc leu o link indicado?
<Lupapa> sim e ja achei , depois é só baixar e instalar?
<CyL> Lupapa: eu não tenho um wireless broadcom, pelo que li vc só precisa baixar a instalar se não tiver conexão nem mesmo cabeada. Vc está seguindo as instruções?
<Lupapa> sim
<CyL> Lupapa: As suas dúvidas não estão respondidas no artigo?
<Lupapa> mais o menos
<Lupapa> como eu instalo?
<CyL> Lupapa: Está detalhado lá!
<CyL> Lupapa: Qual passo está causando dúvida?
<Lupapa> o da istalação
<CyL> Lupapa: especificamente qual? Que parte do texto vc não entendeu?
<Lupapa> o que é sta e b43?
<CyL> Lupapa: são os dois drivers disponíveis para o linux
<Lupapa> no meu caso qual seria?
<CyL> Lupapa: vc que tem que determinar, a primeira parte do tutorial trata disso
<Lupapa> determinar o que?
<CyL> Lupapa: Qual driver usar!
<Lupapa> o meu é o wl
<Lupapa> e agora
<Lupapa> ?
<CyL> Lupapa: então siga as etpaas para esse driver, de acordo com a sua versão do ubuntu
<Lupapa> aparece para eu instalar o bcmwl-kernel-source , porem não fala como faz
<Lupapa> terei que ir embora
<Lupapa> mas tentarei mais tade
<Lupapa> obrigado
<CyL> Lupapa: Leia com mais atenção o artigo
<CyL> Lupapa: Disponha
<Lupapa> exit
<Leprechaun> uma duvida
<Leprechaun> eu tinha saido antes, mas meu nome de antes continua online, e tive de usar outro aqui no irc... pq isso?
<astroo-> e o lag do irc
<astroo-> em cair nicks
<astroo-> (Ping timeout: 256 seconds
<Leprechaun> lol isso demora pra voltar ao normal?
<astroo-> por exemplo
<Leprechaun> certo obg
<Ernandes> aff
<jhonathan> oi
<Benga> como faco para fazer download do linux
<Benga> alguem pode me ajudar
<Benga> ?
<Benga> pena
<Ernandes> bah
<CyL> Ernandes: ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<al4nc4ds> astroo- ciao
<astroo-> ciao e ciao
<Alex_Murphy> Olá
 * Alex_Murphy is away: we still being the digital resistance, hard as rock and cold as ice!
 * Alex_Murphy is back (gone 00:00:56)
 * Alex_Murphy is away: AFK 
<KobraKao> bom dia pessoal, eu preciso que meu usuario do postgres tenha acesso para ler e escrever no diretorio /home/usuario como poderia fazer isso? quando tento fazer um backup .sql do banco ele nao consegue escrever. obrigado.
<KobraKao> linha do erro: PG::Error: ERROR:  could not open file "/home/luis/teste.sql" for writing: Permission denied.
<elisboa> KobraKao: sudo chown -Rfv luis: /home/luis
<JoBArTe_Skuld> bom dia
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguem sabe porque diabos um processo zumbi não libera o PID? :|
<halkdark> Olá , alguém pode me ajudar?
<halkdark> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: diga sua dúvida
<JoBArTe_Skuld> se alguem souber, responderá
<halkdark> Então , eu instalei o ubuntu normalmente , e utilizei ele normalmente por 10 minutos , quando deu mais ou menos esse tempo , ele travou e minha tela ficou toda desconfigurada , não dava para ver nada.
<halkdark> E gostaria de saber como arrumar isso , ou porque aconteceu isso.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: quando reinicia acontece a mesma coisa?
<halkdark> Sim , acontece , mas como não dá para ver nada , porque fica tudo desconfigurado , tenho que desliga pelo botão da CPU.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: vc tentou instalar algum driver de video neste meio tempo de uso?
<halkdark> não não , só utilizei o firefox para ver um video , depois isso , fexei o firefox , e depois de mais ou menos 1 minuto tentei abri-lo novamente , quando eu cliquei no icone dele , o pc travou , ai a tela ficou toda desconfigurada , tipo com muitos riscos sabe?
<halkdark> Como uma foto , só que cheio de riscos grossos.
<elisboa> experimente usar outro navegador
<elisboa> apesar que isto está com cara de placa de vídeo superaquecida, hein?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu tbem nunca ouvi falar de navegador afetar o uso do vídeo a ponto de não poder utilizar o X
<JoBArTe_Skuld> estranho isto
<elisboa> halkdark: tipo assim? http://www.hiteksystems.co.nz/images/laptop_Fault2.JPG
<halkdark> Isso , quase isso , só que não dava para ver nada do desktop , os risco tomou a tela inteira , só dava para ver os riscos
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [elisboa]: vga dele ferveu?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: pc ou notebook?
<halkdark> não sei porque deu isso , no windows que eu uso dual boot (acho que é assim que se chama) nunca deu isso e utilizo normalmente
<halkdark> é pc
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: este mesmo tipo de problema tem ocorrido quando aparece a tela de bios e vai para a tela de seleção do SO?
<halkdark> não , só dentro do ubuntu mesmo , quando eu utilizo ele por esse meio tempo de 10 minutos
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: então deixa eu ver se entendi, ele inicia o ubuntu normalmente, porém, cerca de 10 minutos depois ele começa a dar este erro?
<halkdark> sim , ele trava ai a tela fica cheio de riscos
<halkdark> será que tem a ver ...
<halkdark> eu instalei o ubuntu pelo pen drive
<halkdark> será que tem algo a ver?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: a princípio não, isto me parece ser problema do driver de vídeo ou alguma coisa que pode estar fazendo sua VGA superaquecer
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas como não sou especialista em vídeo, não sei se posso ajudar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: qual vga é a sua?
<halkdark> minha placa de video?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> isto
<halkdark> er...ela é onboard , então não faço ideia de qual seja.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: bom, vou esperar pelo elisboa falar algo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: eu te orientaria a pegar a ISO e bootar pelo liveCD para ver se ocorre o mesmo problema
<Thorr> bom dia a todos
<halkdark> Ok. :c
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Thorr]: como o bom japones diz: "oyahou"
<halkdark> kkk
<halkdark> me tira mais uma dúvida?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: se eu souber a resposta, terei o prazer em cobra..... erm, digo, responder :)
<halkdark> srsrsrsrrs
<halkdark> gostaria de saber como programar ( acho que é assim ) , no ubuntu , sabe? e gostaria de saber onde eu posso achar essas coisas
<Thorr> Aguém por acaso já instalou o Ubunto com superte a LVM..? Ubunto 13.4
<halkdark> apostilas , aulas , sei lá , qualquer coisa que possa me ajudar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: bom cara, programar é algo bem mais abrangente que somente o sistema operacional
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu por exemplo sou arquiteto de software web e uso o ubuntu porque é uma excelente plataforma para web
<JoBArTe_Skuld> você ja tem em mente sobre o que quer programar e para qual objetivo?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Thorr]: eu queria, nunca tentei :(
<halkdark> er....não exatamente.... queria aprender mesmo , por aprender sabe? porque faço curso de Hardware , e vou chegar na parte de redes e linux , e seria bom eu já aprender , que com certeza , vou usar muito ele mais para frente
<Thorr> I grub-install tá dando erro fatal
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: então
<JoBArTe_Skuld> como eu falei antes, é muito abrangente, porém
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: eu te recomendo começar por lógica de programação
<JoBArTe_Skuld> pois quando vc ficar bom na lógica, a escolha da linguagem de programação pouco importará, pois a lógica será aplicável a todas elas
<halkdark> curioso.... vou pesquisar mais sobre isso , obrigado xD
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Thorr]: are you brazilian?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: qualquer coisa pode me procurar por aqui mesmo ou la na rede rizon
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ando mais por la que por aqui
<halkdark> rede rizon?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: yep, esta rede que estamos agora é a freenode (irc.freenode.net), além desta existem muitas outras
<JoBArTe_Skuld> dentre elas a Rizon (irc.rizon.net)
<Thorr> sim, Brasil amigo
<halkdark> ah , obrigado xD
<halkdark> lá também seria
<halkdark> #ubuntu-br?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: não, la são outros canais
<JoBArTe_Skuld> só você fazer o comando /whois JoBArTe_Skuld e vc saberá os canais que estou
<halkdark> ok xD
<halkdark> aaah
<halkdark> obrigado xD
<halkdark> amigo oque é livecd? e.e
<halkdark> Amigo vou tentar entrar por lá , me deseje sorte rsr
<halkdark> Pronto , estou pelo ubuntu
<halkdark> quero ver quanto tempo vai durar rssr
<CyL> JoBArTe_Skuld: A freenode não lista os canais nos quais o usuário está na saída do whois (a não ser que estejamos em um canal comum)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [CyL]: nah, falo la na rizon
<JoBArTe_Skuld> a rizon permite, só se o canal tiver com o modo oculto
<JoBArTe_Skuld> aqui eu não sabia que não listava
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [CyL]: obrigado pela informação
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: liveCD é uma ISO do ubuntu ou outras distribuições que permite vc iniciar o sistema operacional pelo CD/DVD sem a necessidade de instalar o mesmo no disco
<halkdark> ah , intendi xD
<halkdark> obrigado xD
<Richter> Galera, to com um probleminha
<Richter> não tem jeito de fazer um ubuntu server se comunicar com um gentoo no crossover
<Richter> Sep  9 13:49:41 huguinho kernel: [ 1661.553020] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<Richter> isso é o que o syslog me diz
<halkdark> Olá , alguem pode me ajudar?
<dberg> melhor falar qual seu problema de uma vez
<halkdark> como faço para "desinstalar" o ubuntu do meu pc?
<halkdark> para que eu possa reinstala-lo
<halkdark> ?
<halkdark> ?
<xGrind> halkdark, instala de novo
<halkdark> Então , mas para instalar novamente , não teria que exclui-lo primeiro
<halkdark> ?
<xGrind> halkdark, como esta a partição? / , /home e swap?
<xGrind> formata só  a /
<halkdark> tipo
<halkdark> para eu exluir eu preciso colocar o cd , ir seguindo os paços até chegar na parte de partição?
<xGrind> e'
<xGrind> procura por tutorial de instalação do ubuntu.
<halkdark> eu estou vendo um aqui
<halkdark> é que tipo
<halkdark> eu instalei o ubuntu normalmente ,
<halkdark> só que depois de uns 10 minutos
<halkdark> ele trava por completo
<halkdark> e a tela fica toda desconfigurada
<halkdark> e não dá para mexer em nada
<xGrind> qual a versao do ubuntu? qual a configuração da maquina?
<halkdark> 13.04
<halkdark> processador : amd athlon II x2  290 ghz
<halkdark> 2 gb ram
<halkdark> 500 gb hd
<halkdark> e utilizo win 8
<halkdark> 2.90 ghz
<xGrind> halkdark, recomendo vc usar xubuntu 12.04
<Celso> boa
<xGrind> é mais estavel e mais leve
<halkdark> ok , vou baixar aqui , mas como desinstalo o ubuntu
<halkdark> ?
<xGrind> halkdark, como q está particionado o hd?
<halkdark> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/2349/lcov.png
<halkdark> assim
<underall> hello, hello
<elisboa> is anybody in there... :~
<underall> is anybody in where?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<halkdark> Olá , voltei
<halkdark> alguem pode me ajudar? :s
<astroo-> ola
<halkdark> astroo
<halkdark> pode me ajudar?
<halkdark> ou alguem?
<astroo-> poe a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<astroo-> chouga  ola
<optimusprimem> noite chouga
<delki8> Boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<aprigio> tiagoscd, boa noite, quer tc?
<aprigio> hggdh, boa boite, quer tc?
<aprigio> rsr
<hggdh> aprigio: tc?
<aprigio> uahuhuahua
<aprigio> esqueci que vc eh american-peaple
<hggdh> aprigio: e boa noite também :-)
<aprigio> hehe
<hggdh> :-)
<aprigio> hggdh, sumido desde que meu monitor do meu desktop morreu
<aprigio> hggdh, ai fico soh no meu note
<hggdh> aprigio: we americans are lost on current slangs
<aprigio> rsrs
<aprigio> OK Brow
<aprigio> rsrs
<hggdh> aprigio: pois, tinha notado a ausencia...
<aprigio> hggdh, vamos participar do proximo papo?
<aprigio> hggdh, falar com o tiago
<hggdh> aprigio: gostaria, mas necessito de um novo laptop para isto -- e nao tenho o $ no momento (vai sair por $1.9k)
<aprigio> ah fala serio
<aprigio> no br essa mesma maquina custaria 6 mil
<aprigio> rsrsr
<hggdh> aprigio: https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/gazp9 (com SSD e m-sata, 16G de memoria
<aprigio> hooww
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> boa compra heim
<aprigio> pega um thinkpad mesmo
<hggdh> :-) e um i7 4800
<aprigio> eu so uso ele agora, gosto muito do thinkpad
<hggdh> este funciona *tudo*
<aprigio> mas o system76 eh chamativo
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> sim sim
<aprigio> mas entrega ai
<aprigio> nao eh so europa?
<hggdh> também gosto to thinkpad, é robusto. Mas não sai muito mais barato que o s76
<hggdh> aprigio: a sede do system76 é na california
<aprigio> ihhh
<aprigio> eu viajei
<aprigio> ihihi
<aprigio> pensei q era londres
<aprigio> opa, entao pode rolar um dia uma importacao
<aprigio> hhhehe
<aprigio> hggdh, vou ser sincero com vc., eu queria um desse http://web.archive.org/web/20070211125140/http://www.sparcproductdirectory.com/portabl2.html
<aprigio> hggdh, mas nem em museu eu encontro
<aprigio> _salem, comecei a falar de coisa velha
<aprigio> boiko, rsrs
<boiko> aprigio: não esse laptop, mas na época que trabalhava na conectiva, o pessoal usava estações sparc como suporte de monitor :)
<hggdh> aprigio: eu estava a pensar nisto (se valia a pena ir mastigando a dentadura). Mas, francamente, eu ainda sou mais o vt220 -- o verdadeiro, da Digital
<hggdh> pronto. Já estou a mastiga-la, também...
<aprigio> boiko, ahaha
<aprigio> boiko, eu vou tentar comprar essa maquina rsrs
<aprigio> boiko, agora suporte de monitor eh o mesmo que derrubar uma arvore fazer papel e botar fogo hhee
<boiko> aprigio: fiquei triste esses dias, fui no enecomp e tava dando uma palestra contando como entrei no sofware livre, etc
<aprigio> boiko, isso feriu o meu coracao
<aprigio> ahuhua
<boiko> aprigio: botei um ícone do ICQ na tela e perguntei o que era
<aprigio> pq pq
<boiko> só dois souberam dizer :P
<aprigio> O_O
<boiko> tô ficando velho mesmo haha
<aprigio> serio cara
<aprigio> caramba isso eh mesmo que alguem aqui nao ter visto The Gonnies
<boiko> e olha que ICQ nem é tão velho :)
<aprigio> Star Wars ou Back to the future
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> 8406831 meu uid
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> boiko, mas ai, eh nessas horas q sabemos q estamos velhos. fui falar esses dias de plataforma 8086
<aprigio> ninguem sabia oq era
<aprigio> rsrs
<boiko> eita
<aprigio> vai me dizer q tu nao teve um na mesa
<aprigio> hehhe
<aprigio> um 286
<aprigio> ehhe
<boiko> aprigio: haha, 8086 não, meu primeiro foi um 386 já
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> ih o tiago ja vazou
<aprigio> estava sumido do papo, viajando?
<boiko> aprigio: eu? bom, no último eu tava preparando as palestras pro enecomp
<boiko> aprigio: dei um curso e duas palestras lá
<aprigio> show
<aprigio> maneiro..
<boiko> aprigio: vou jantar, volto logo
<aprigio> falooww garotao
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-10
<crianca> hi
<astroo-> ola
<crianca> primeira vez nesse canal
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<zenha> boa noite
<crianca> boa noite
<Doomtron> boa
<Rubem> Bom dia senhores
<Celso> bom dia
<CyL> Bom dia
<lpires18> ola a todos
<lpires18> alguem pode me ajudar
<CyL> !alguwm | lpires18
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'alguwm' not found
<CyL> !alguem | lpires18
<ubotu-br> lpires18: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<lpires18> nao consigo instalar linux
<CyL> !detalhes | lpires18
<ubotu-br> lpires18: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<lpires18> faco o boot mais logo trava
<lpires18> estou tendo problemas para instalar o xubuntu 12.10 no meu pc velho
<lpires18> no momento q e para instalar trava
<lpires18> tela negra
<lpires18> teclado travado
<lpires18> tudo
<lpires18> sou novo com linux
<CyL> lpires18: O bootloader chega a carregar?
<lpires18> sim
<CyL> lpires18: Qual a última coisa que acontece antes do travamento?
<lpires18> menu para escolher idiomas ou testar o xubuntu
<lpires18> logo trava
<CyL> lpires18: O que vc escolhe?
<lpires18> instalar
<CyL> lpires18: QUal mídia de instalação está usando?
<lpires18> na verdade testei todos
<lpires18> eu uso CD xubuntu 12.10
<lpires18> e DVD xubuntu 13.04
<CyL> lpires18: A primeira coisa é que eu sugiro vc usar o 12.04, essas outras versões não possuem um suporte de longo prazo
<CyL> lpires18: a outra coisa que sugiro, é tentar usar a versão alternate para instalar ao invés do desktop então
<CyL> lpires18: Por fim, vc tem certeza que está usando a arquitetura correta (vc baixou a 64 bits ou 32 bits)?
<lpires18> ok
<lpires18> vou tentar
<lpires18> muito obrigado
<CyL> lpires18: Qual arquitetura está tentando?
<CyL> lpires18: Vc falou que o seu PC é velho, está usando a 32 bits, correto?
<lpires18> sim
<lpires18> 32
<cfred> alguem sabe como instalar o adaptador wifi dlink dwa-131 no ubuntu 13.04?
<lpires18> isso nao tive problemas
<lpires18> estou descargando ja
<CyL> lpires18: Bom, pelo menos a versão alternate deve mostrar um log de erros mais detalhado.
<CyL> lpires18: O seu português é muito bom, mas o espanhol já se revelou, heh
<CyL> lpires18: Existe um canal de ajuda em espanhol também, se você desejar
<lpires18> hehehehe
<lpires18> eu moro na espanha faz anos
<lpires18> mais sou brasileiro
<lpires18> prefiro por aqui
<lpires18> assim ja pratico
<CyL> lpires18: Ok, aqui diz que é de Santurce, a informação está correta?
<lpires18> nao
<lpires18> Bilbao
<lpires18> mais ta perto de santurce
<lpires18> seguramente meu servidor esta ai
<CyL> lpires18: Ok
<lpires18> qual seria a melhor versao para iniciar com o linux?
<CyL> !melhor | lpires18
<ubotu-br> lpires18: Normalmente, não existe uma única aplicação que seja a "melhor" para efeutar uma determinada tarefa. É você quem deve escolher qual a aplicação que melhor se enquadra em suas necessidades, dependendo de suas preferências, funcionalidades de que precisa, e outros fatores. Por favor, NÃO faça enquetes no canal.
<CyL> lpires18: Mas Ubuntu é uma boa
<lpires18> ok
<lpires18> tentei com ubuntu 12.10 nao funcionou tambem antes
<Guest20478> bom dia,   estou com problemas na ativação do java no chromium, alguem me ajuada a resolver?
<mekblack> Bom dia
<JoBArTe_Skuld> bom dia a todos
<lpires18> Estou com um problema para reconhecer minha placa d wireless no xubuntu 12,04
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguem sabe porque quando eu mato um processo filho ele vira zumbi ao invés de simplesmente morrer?
<lpires18> Minha primeira vez usando o linux
<lpires18> alguem pode me ajuda?
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: bem. Se me lembro corretamente, teu processo A fork() um outro (B); B termina, mas permanece zombie. Estou certo?
<lpires18> alguem sabe me dizer como configurar minha red wireless no xubunto 12.04
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: sim
<JoBArTe_Skuld> tentei um SIGCHLD no processo pai, mas não adiantou tbem
<lpires18> como faco
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: SIGCHLD é o sinal que é enviado para o processo mãe (sinalizando o final do filho).
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: em PHP deve ter alguma maneira de esperar-se por um SIGCHLD. Em C, isto seria um wait()
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: parece-me que estás a necessitar de algo semelhante
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: exato, então o kill em linha de comando com SIGCHLD não ia adiantar nada neh?
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: não, não vai ajudar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> no PHP tem o posix_wait
<JoBArTe_Skuld> vou ver como ele funciona
<halkdark> Jobarte
<halkdark> bom dia
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: obrigado pela força
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: bem vindo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: desculpas por ontem, não tenho costume de ler private
<halkdark> rsrsrsrs tudo bem
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: mas diga, qual sua dúvida
<halkdark> então
<halkdark> acho que descobri o porque que sempre travava
<halkdark> pelo menos eu acho , não tenho certeza
<halkdark> no site do ubuntu br
<halkdark> tem 2 downloads
<halkdark> o i368
<halkdark> e o amd64
<halkdark> o i deve ser de intel e.e
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: na verdade creio eu não ser o caso
<halkdark> e meu processador amd , mas pode não ter nada a ver
<halkdark> foi só isso que eu percebi :c
<halkdark> ontem eu instalei o i368 normalmente
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o que ocorre é o seguinte, os S.O. iX86 são sistema operacionais para rodar em processadores 32 bits, ou seja, os mais antigos
<JoBArTe_Skuld> a maioria dos processadores hoje suportam 64 bits
<halkdark> intendi
<JoBArTe_Skuld> logo, o S.O. mais adequado a eles são os amd64 ou x86_64
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o S.O. iX86 irá funcionar em um processador 64 bits, mas ele trabalharia "com metade da capacidade"
<halkdark> saquei , então se eu instalar esse , e continuar travando , não vou poder utilizar o linux?
<halkdark> vou ter que ficar preso no windows?
<halkdark> :c
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: nah, a gente tenta descobrir o que é
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas para eliminar hipóteses, instale o amd64
<halkdark> ok , já estou colocando - o no pendrive
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: alias, seu processador é novo ou antigo?
<halkdark> e cara , muito obrigado pelo suporte que você está me dando
<halkdark> desde ontem
<halkdark> então
<halkdark> se eu não me engano
<halkdark> eu tenho ele a 1 ano
<halkdark> é o athlon II x2
<JoBArTe_Skuld> então é novo :)
<halkdark> kkkk
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hmmm
<halkdark> sim sim
<halkdark> 2.90 ghz
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu queria o phenom octa core
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :o
<halkdark> :o
<halkdark> octa core?
<halkdark> nem sabia que isso existia O.o
<halkdark> kkkkkkk
<halkdark> no máximo que eu saiba é o six core
<halkdark> mas octa
<halkdark> O.o
<halkdark> rsrst
<halkdark> eu estava querendo pegar o ulldozer fx-6100
<halkdark> *bulldozer*
<halkdark> estava com um precinho camarada
<halkdark> rsrss
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: e
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [halkdark]: eu brinco mto com virtualização, então eu queria um processador pra eu rodar umas 10 vms ao mesmo tempo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> com meu hard atual eu consigo rodar no máximo 4 e chorando
 * JoBArTe_Skuld hoje tem um antigo quad-core Q6600
<halkdark> nossa
<halkdark> não está bom não?
<halkdark> srsrrs
<halkdark> vamos trocar
<halkdark> kkkkk
<JoBArTe_Skuld> nah, este processador é velho, tem uns 4 anos ja
<halkdark> vish
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ele é anterior a geração i ainda
<halkdark> intendi porque você quer trocar
<halkdark> lol
<halkdark> está precisando trocar mesmo rsrsrs
<halkdark> se for para eu ficar trocando peças
<halkdark> sou mais comprar todas as peças de uma vez
<halkdark> e montar outro
<halkdark> kkk
<lpires18> buenas a todos
<lpires18> alguem poderia me ajudar com a conexao do xubuntu 12.04 com a internet???
<lpires18> instalei hj pela primeira vez o linux xubuntu
<lpires18> ???
<xGrind> lpires18, qual a duvida?
<lpires18> Eu nao consigo conectar meu xubuntu 12.04 com a internet wireless
<Gian__> Alguém poderia me informar se tem como usar o itunes no ubuntu 13.04?
<lpires18> nao me aparece as redes disponiveis.
<Gian__> Alguém poderia me informar se tem como usar o itunes no ubuntu 13.04?
<lpires18_> alquem pode me ajudar por favor,como faco para configurar a internet wireless no xubuntu 12.04??
<lpires18_> alquem pode me ajudar por favor,como faco para configurar a internet wireless no xubuntu 12.04??
<elisboa> lpires18_: ja procurou no google?
<elisboa> Gian__: não tem.
<lpires18_> sim
<lpires18_> mais nda especifico para o meu problema
<lpires18_> sigo buscando
<elisboa> lpires18_: de mais detalhes
<elisboa> lpires18_: voce ja tentou olhar no icone da rede logo ao lado do icone de volume
<lpires18_> nao me aparece as redes disponiveis
<elisboa> ?
<lpires18_> sim
<Gian__> Alguém poderia me informar se tem como usar o itunes no ubuntu 13.04?
<lpires18_> mais nao consigo encontra minha red
<elisboa> lpires18_: verifique se o botao de wi-fi esta ligado no seu notebook; pode ser que esteja desligado
<lpires18_> nao notebook
<elisboa> Ou entao, dependendo do driver do chipset de rede sem fio, pode ser que ele precise ser instalado primeiro.
<lpires18_> e un pentium 3
<lpires18_> na instalacao do xubuntu nao consegui conectar na internet
<elisboa> lpires18_: se voce tiver uma rede com fio, tente se conectar e procurar a parte de instalar drivers proprietarios
<lpires18_> na instalacao me pergunta se qro usar a red ethernet ou o wifi q tenho no PC
<elisboa> ou tente usar uma adaptador de rede sem fio USB, que geralmente funciona
<lpires18_> ok
<lpires18_> vou tentar
<lpires18_> muito orbigado pela ajuda
<elisboa> Gian__: nao tem itunes pra ubuntu, mas o RhythmBox consegue ler, se nao me engano. Já gravar, não garanto.
<Gian__> Mais tem gente que usa em versões anteriores
<elisboa> Gian__: então vê com eles
<crianca> ola
<Zadir> ola
<Rubem> Pessoal boa tarde, pode indicar algum programa para recuperação de dados ?
<mekblck> Olá, alguem sabe o comando em c para limpar o buffer antes de uma leitura padrão de um inteiro?
<crianca> sim
<crianca> desculpa pela demora
<crianca> __fpurge(stdin);
<crianca> desculpe pela demora
<mekblck> Muitíssimo obrigado pela atenção
<crianca> alquém aí sabe php
<Guest21586> ola
<Guest21586> preciso instalar impressora hp laserJet P1606dn E NAO ESTOU CONSEGUINDO
<crianca> não indentificou automática
<crianca> mais reconhece usb
<Guest21586> reconhece mas nao aaparece a impressora especifica
<Guest21586> aparece outras
<anderson> boa tarde
<anderson> tenho um servidor IBM X3100 M4 posso instalr o ubuntu nele?
<Zadir> pode sim
<anderson> nao rpeciso mudar nada em bios baixei esse a versao masi nova o 13
<anderson> obrigado zadir pela atenção
<Zadir> Guest21586 executa o comando sudo hp-setup
<Zadir> e segue as intruções n atela
<anderson> nao entendi zadir nao sou bom conhecedor de linux ja instalei ubuntu masi i basico mesmo avançando e lendo tenho comnhecimento na paltaforma windows server
<anderson> estou baixando o 13 64 bits ubuntu
<anderson> 13.04 Raring Ringtail
<Zadir> anderson, o comando era para a instalação da impressora HP;
<Zadir> Anderson, o que você pretende fazer com este IBM?
<anderson> e servidor
<anderson> ibm
<anderson>  IBM X3100 M4
<anderson> IBM X3100 M4
<ailton> Boooa tarde, alguem me ajuda na instalação do ubuntu... tenho 2particoes uma com win8 ja instalado.  O ubuntu nao reconhecer a outra particao somente o hd inteiro... ajud????
<salgado> Boa tarde, sou novo em Ubuntu e a Marta - Membro do Conselho da Comunidade Ubuntu Brasil, me recomendou esse canal para tentar solucionar meu problema. Instalei o Ubuntu 13.04 e o mesmo não esta reconhecendo minha placa de rede wireless. Segue placa Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8179 (rev 01)
<salgado> uso um positivo unique c1990
<salgado> sabem como solucionar esse problema??? Por favor.
<ricardobarbosams> ola salgado
<ricardobarbosams> vc sabe utilizar o terminar
<salgado> Sim
<salgado> mais ou menos. rs
<ricardobarbosams> para tentar te ajudar a diagnosticar o problema?
<ricardobarbosams> utilize o comando lspci
<ricardobarbosams> e cola aq a saida
<salgado> Ok
<salgado> Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8179 (rev 01)
<salgado> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
<salgado> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<salgado> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)
<salgado> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<salgado> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)
<salgado> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<salgado> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)
<salgado> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)
<salgado> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)
<salgado> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4)
<salgado> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)
<salgado> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)
<salgado> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 4-port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 04)
<salgado> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)
<salgado> 00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 2-port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 04)
<salgado> 01:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8179 (rev 01)
<salgado> 02:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)
<salgado> 02:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 80)
<salgado> 02:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller (rev 80)
<salgado> 02:00.5 Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express G
<salgado> Essa foi a saida.
<hggdh> salgado: por favor use pastebin para saidas de mais de 3 linhas
<ricardobarbosams> alas
<ricardobarbosams> vc tem 2 placas de redes
<salgado> não
<ricardobarbosams>  Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express G
<ricardobarbosams> Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8179 (rev 01)
<ricardobarbosams> alias
<ricardobarbosams> 3
<ricardobarbosams> 01:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8179 (rev 01
<ricardobarbosams> 2 8179 e uma JMC250
<ricardobarbosams> isso?
<salgado> não somente 2 mesmo, uma foi colagem errada. rs
<ricardobarbosams> ok
<salgado> hggdh pode deixar que na próxima farei isso. Obrigado.
<ricardobarbosams> toh vendo parece q ela usa o modulo rtlwifi
<ricardobarbosams> ifconfig -a
<ricardobarbosams> veja se reconhece a placa
<ricardobarbosams> cola no paste bin
<salgado> http://pastebin.com/nbmrAkL7
<ricardobarbosams> salgado, tentando descobrir qual o modulo dessa placa
<CarteBlanche> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-11
<crianca> boa noite
<CarteBlanche> boa noite
<CarteBlanche> existe algum canal c# brasil ?
<marroig> boa noite
<marroig> tenho duvidas
<marroig> bando de escrotos
<marroig> thales seu viadinho !!!!
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Noite
<Celso> boa noite
<pauloolhos> Apos realizar a instalação do Bacula.
<pauloolhos> No ubuntu 13
<pauloolhos> Ao realizar o start do bacula no console....
<pauloolhos> Esta retornando o seguinte erro:
<pauloolhos>  bacula-dir dead but pid file exists
<CarteBlanche> tenta fechar o processo pelo pid
<pauloolhos> pode me ajudar por favor
<CarteBlanche> nao tenho aqui linux mas deve ser algo deste tip
<CarteBlanche> sudo killall -9 bacula
<pauloolhos> qual comando utilizo para lista os processos
<CarteBlanche> ps aux | grep bacula
<CarteBlanche> tenta ver assim
<pauloolhos> posso postar o resultado
<pauloolhos> ?
<CarteBlanche> pidof bacula
<CarteBlanche> se calhar se for grande nao eu nao costumo aparar por aqui
<CarteBlanche> usa o pastebin
<CarteBlanche> http://pastebin.com/
<pauloolhos> http://pastebin.com/c7KaUv4i
<CarteBlanche> pidof bacula
<CarteBlanche> o que da esse resultado ?
<CarteBlanche> nao da um pid ?
<CarteBlanche> tipo um numero ?
<pauloolhos> não deu nada
<CarteBlanche> mas o pid é o segundo numero
<CarteBlanche> root      3854  0.0  0.0  36884  1348 ?
<CarteBlanche> root      3854
<CarteBlanche> mata os 3 processos
<CarteBlanche> que aparecem
<CarteBlanche> kill -15 3854
<pauloolhos> matei
<pauloolhos> tudo
<pauloolhos> dei restart no serviços do bacula
<pauloolhos> mesmo problema permanece
<CarteBlanche> nao sei como te ajudar :(
<CarteBlanche> acho que sei porque está a acontecer ... jugo que o processo tá em lock
<crianca> boa noite
<pablicio> ola
<pablicio> estou com um problema que vocês podem me ajudar
<pablicio> com um hd iomega, já houviram falar?
<pablicio> tem alguem aqui?
<brucematoso> Boa noite! já procurei pela internet mas não consigo achar como instalar webkitgtk-3.0
<brucematoso> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<crianca> fala
<crianca> ?
<sagat> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<sagat> como faço pra copiar um arquivo de um servidor par aminha maquina local
<sagat> via ssh
<sagat> estou tentando
<sagat> ssh root@ip_servidor  para /pasta para onde quero copiar
<sagat> mas não está dando certo
<julio> boa noite. Para instalar o Linux no windows 7, eu consigo ter os dois sistemas operacionais?
<Julinux> consegue sim
<julio> obrigado.
<Julinux> julio, mas você se refere a virtualização? você quer instalar o linux dentro do windows 7 ou quer dois sistemas em uma máquina?
<julio> Eu gostaria de instalar o Linix Ubuntu 13.04 sem perder o windows 7....Tendo a possibilidade de iniciar um ou outro apos ligar o pc.
<julio> opa..tendo a possibilidade de ter os dois ao iniciar.
<RaeFox> Boa noite pessoal. Estou com um problema no Ubuntu 12.04 em que algumas letras são exibidas apenas como pixels aleatórios.
<RaeFox> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/99872857/permanente/bug-letra-ubuntu.png
<RaeFox> Esse problema começou depois que atualizei o Kernel ( disponibilizado nas atualizações de segurança ). Essa falha ocorre em todos os programas, e para todos os usuários.
<RaeFox> A versão do kernel que estou a usar é a 3.2.0-53
<RaeFox> porém testei com as versões -52 e -49 e esse bug permanece.
<RaeFox> Testei as interfaces Unity, Unity2D e Gnome Classic, esse problema ocorre em todos com a mesma frequência.
<RaeFox> Ao dar scroll no Firefox, a letra as vezes é arrumada. Ao dar scroll no Pidgin, a letra continua errada, mas ela volta ao normal quando selecionada com o cursor.
<RaeFox> Esse erro afeta apenas as letras ( geralmente 1 por vez ) de forma aleatória. As imagens não são afetadas.
<Julinux> Pessoal, Bom dia
<Julinux> Gostaria de saber como faço para compilar o iptraf no Ubuntu 12.04, eu já instalei o libncurses5 e o build-essential
<Julinux> Porém na hora de compilar ele apresenta o seguinte erro: iptraf.c:29:20: erro fatal: curses.h: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Arthur__> Bom dia
<Arthur__> prezados tenho um notebook da HP
<Arthur__> como faço para instalar o drive para o sistema operacional
<Arthur__> ubunto
<Arthur__> pois na opção do site da HP não tem
<Julinux> Arthur__, adiante
<Julinux> eu também tenho um
<Julinux> :D
<Arthur__> como vou proceder quanto a isto
<Julinux> Pessoal, Bom dia
<Julinux> Gostaria de saber como faço para compilar o iptraf no Ubuntu 12.04, eu já instalei o libncurses5 e o build-essential
<Julinux> Porém na hora de compilar ele apresenta o seguinte erro: iptraf.c:29:20: erro fatal: curses.h: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<CyL> Julinux: Tem que instalar o pacote de desenvolvimeto da biblioteca, provavelmente libncurses5-dev
<CyL> Julinux: libncurses5-dev - developer's libraries for ncurses
<hggdh> provavelmente o mais facil e' executar 'sudo apt-get build-dep iptraf'. Isto vai instalar todas as dependencias para o iptraf na versao atual nos repositorios.
<hggdh> obviamente, se o iptraf em questao veio direto do upstream, novas dependencias nao estarao registradas
<CyL> hggdh: Obrigado pela dica
<hggdh> CyL: bem vindo :-)
<zanin> Olá pessoal! Alguém ae sabe qual parametro eu passo para o apt-get ou aptitude não mostrar nenhuma tela de aviso quando tento remover um pacote? Especificamente o pacote resolvconf ao ser removido aparece uma tela dizendo que eu devo fazer um reboot para as informações serem efetivadas. Queria que não fosse mostrado esse aviso... Alguem sabe?
<zanin> Tentei assim e nada:  aptitude purge resolvconf --quiet -y
<zanin> :(
<CyL> zanin: Por que quer fazer isso?
<zanin> CyL: pq eu preciso para um script
<zanin> CyL: vc sabe como poderia ser feito?
<CyL> zanin: Mas pq não pode haver saída do comando?
<zanin> CyL: Pq é um pre-requisito. A saída não pode ter essa tela
<hggdh> zanin: espero que o sistema nao seja Ubuntu...
<zanin> hggdh: sim, é ubuntu
<zanin> CyL: na verdade pode ter saída, exceto esta tela. Pois não quero que haja interação do usuário.
<CyL> zanin: Eu tenho uma sugestão, mas desculpe a curiosidade, qual a causa, motivo, razão ou circunstâcia que fez com que esse pré-requisito existisse?
<hggdh> zanin: removendo resolvconf provavelmente vai causar erros no setup do network.
<zanin> hggdh: não, funciona sim.
<hggdh> zanin: tente apt-get purge -y resolvconf
<hggdh> mas a tela pode estar sendo mostrada por um post-remove script
<zanin> CyL: eu quero rodar o script e tomar um café hehehe e nao ter que ficar com a tela parada esperando meu OK.
<zanin> hggdh: pois é.. Essa tela de aviso de configuracao do pacote que eu nao quero ter.
<CyL> zanin: Então o problema não é a saída ser mostrava, mas a necessidade de haver uma entrada por parte do usuário?
<CyL> zanin: Se for isso, a minha sugestão não vale
<zanin> CyL: Sim, o que no meu caso especificamente, daria no mesmo.
<zanin> CyL: qual seria a sugestao? as vezes consigo pensar em algo partindo de sua ideia
<CyL> zanin: Qual seria o motivo?
<zanin> CyL: o motivo de nao querer que esta tela apareça?
<CyL> zanin: Sim
<zanin> CyL: como disse, eu não quero ter interação do usuário.
<CyL> zanin: Não me leve à mal, mas a sua dúvida sugere o uso da funcionalidade em situações maliciosas
<CyL> zanin: E qual o problema em haver interação do usuário, poderia explicar melhor o cenário. Quero ter a certeza de que não estou "entregando o ouro ao bandido".
<zanin> CyL: hruaueha não. É que é um script que vai preparar algumas coisas no SO. A saída do comando APT pode ter, só não pode ficar parado na tela de OK. Imagina eu coloco para rodar o script e saio da sala. quando volto nao chegou nem na metade por causa de um OK que deveria ser confirmado.
<zanin> CyL: Como diz um amigo meu: "Cada um pensa no que gosta" heueushes - Brincadeira!
<CyL> zanin: A minha sugestão não vai dar certo
<CyL> zanin: Não precisa nem tentar, e não hpa como evoluir a partir da mesma.
<zanin> CyL: mas qual seria sua sugestão que vc nao falou ainda?
<CyL> zanin: O apt tem diversas opções de configuração entretanto, sugiro explorar ela.
<zanin> Nossa, mas eu sou um tapado AHuHAuHA do jeito mais fácil
<zanin> CyL: é só por um > /dev/null
<CyL> zanin: era exatamente essa sugestão, mas a aplicação vai continuar travando
<CyL> zanin: tente e verá
<zanin> xo ve
<zanin> CyL: mas que coisa! de fato rssssss
<CyL> zanin: O seu problema não é a existência da saída, mas a necessidade de entrada por parte do usuário
<zanin> CyL: algum jeito deve ter
<CyL> zanin: Como dito, veja as opções de configuração do apt
<zanin> CyL: sim, é que nao achei ainda.
<Guest77928> Olá
<Guest77928> Boa tarde
<Paulo_Noob> Boa tarde!
<gregori> alguem sabe como eu faço pra instalar o ubuntu 13.04 em um sony vaio?
<gregori> to tentando fazer isso via pendrive, ele carrega os arquivos normal mas trava em uma tela preta com o cursor na tela
<zanin> CyL: gambiarra mais tosca: aptitude purge resolvconf -y && echo "\n"
<crianca> .
<silvio_> boa tarde
<elisboa> buenas
<elisboa> crianca: quantos aninhos vc tem, Rody?
<elisboa> tsc
<silvio_> buenas
<vanderson> Pessoal alguém poderia me ajudar com um problema no meu Ubuntu?
<silvio_> acho que pessoal ta doemindo
<silvio_> dormindo
<vanderson> ;)
<silvio_> qual pro?
<vanderson> Meu Ubuntu parou de inicializar do nada
<vanderson> Eu consigo entrar com outras distros que tenho no sistema
<vanderson> Quando tento ligar o Ubuntu 13.04 (Seja com kernel 3.8 ou 3.5)
<vanderson> ele simplesmente fica carregando infinitamente
<vanderson> O hd fica em uso
<vanderson> mas quando teclo esc para ver o log não tem nada
<silvio_> olha essa dica
<silvio_> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/11/boot-repair-repare-seu-boot-rapidamente/
<vanderson> Mas será que o problema é no grub? Pq todas as outras distros estão funcionando
<silvio_> entao nao e
<silvio_> vc tem nvidia
<silvio_> drive propietario da isso quando troca kernel
<silvio_> tenta dar um fsck na particao do ubuntu
<silvio_> tipo
<silvio_> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<vanderson> /dev/sda8: clean, 1140776/6627328 files, 22760812/26499072 blocks
<vanderson> É a mesma coisa que aparece no log quando teclo est
<vanderson> esc*
<vanderson> E é a unica também
<vanderson> Tipo o maior problema é que não consigo ter informações sobre o que ta acontecendo.
<silvio_> entrando na opcao  de boot avançadas
<silvio_> deve ter outro kernel
<zanin> CyL: Agora sim: export DEBIAN_PRIORITY=critical ; export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<zanin> CyL: executo e depois volto.. Isso da certo :)
<mark06> existe um canal de tecnologia brasileiro mais geral?
<CyL> mark06: Como assim?
<mark06> esse aqui por exemplo é específico sobre ubuntu
<CyL> mark06: Outros assuntos podem ser tratados, desde que não interfiram com o tópico principal
<CyL> mark06: existe o #ubuntu-br-offtopic também
<mark06> CyL: eu sei desse canal, não é o que procuro
<mark06> CyL: mesmo esse canal é muito específico em relação ao alcance
<mark06> CyL: em inglês existem canais centralizados, por exemplo sobre linguagens de programação específicas, mas sobre programação em geral também, onde tem mais gente
<mark06> você é moderador?
<CyL> mark06: sim
<CyL> mark06: vc pode criar o seu canal
<mark06> talvez eu faça isso
<mark06> tem uma ideia de nome bom?
<CyL> mark06: Bom, depende do que vc quer, eu acho
<mark06> ##informatica, ##ti-brasil
<CyL> mark06: ##tecnologia ?
<mark06> um canal para todos os brasileiros, ou para todos os relacionados com tecnologia
<mark06> boa sugestão
 * mark06 com preguiça de horas de RTFM pra criar e configurar um canal
<CyL> mark06: só precisa de /join ##tecnologia
<mark06> não
<CyL> mark06: e o canal estará criado
<mark06> não
<mark06> por exemplo, tópico, moderação, não ser deletado quando esvaziar, etc.
<mark06> já criei canal, é um saco
<CyL> mark06: O canal sempre será deletado quando for esvaziado
<mark06> não
<mark06> tem uma forma de evitar, acho que deixando o ChanServ sempre lá
<CyL> mark06: Bom, não na Freenode
<mark06> sim
<mark06> pergunta na #freenode que eles explicam
<mark06> eu usava no meu
<hggdh> podemos criar um canal "permanente" -- usualmente, os #<nome>
<hggdh> sao permanentes. Mas ja' existe, pelo menos, o #software-livre
<hggdh> os ##<nome> sao deletados ao esvaziarem-se
<CyL> hggdh: Na freenode o #<nome> só pode ser usado para canais oficiais do tema a que se referem
<hggdh> CyL: sim, de fato
<CyL> hggdh: Canais "about" e qaue não representam oficialmente a comunidade, precisam ser ##<nome>
<hggdh> sim
<mark06> #software-livre ta meio vazio e também é um pouco específico ainda
<erykson> Boa tarde!
<erykson> Alguém ai já conseguiu fazer dual boot do Ubuntu com windows 8 com os discos configurados para raid 0 na bios?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<subzero> é mto troll essa tim
<subzero> achando q ia ter net descente
<subzero> cabeam so até a eskina aki de casa
<alvaro__> se o problema fosse só o "cabo" rsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro__> Há quem dera
<chouga> #ubuntu-br-ops.
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<astroo-> ola
<Nadinho> Olá... alguém pode me ajudar com um problema de áudio na versão 13.04 64 bits?
<Nadinho> Comprei uma placa de som Encore 7.1, quando abri pela primeira vez o Ubuntu com ela encaixada o audio funcionou perfeito
<Nadinho> Parou de funcionar depois de 1 hora... sem mais nem menos... instalei ela no windows e funciona direitinho
<Nadinho> :(
<chouga> Nadinho-> Já viste os Drivers Adicionais?
<Nadinho> chouga -> Ela está listada no icone de audio do Ubuntu lá em cima
<Nadinho> ou seja... parece estar instalada
<chouga> Nadinho-> Ela?
<Nadinho> chouga -> placa de som
<chouga> Nadinho-> Isso não significa muita coisa, reconhecer é diferente de funcionar com perfeição.
<Nadinho> chouga -> comom poderia verificar o funcionamento dela?
<chouga> Nadinho-> Como é uma placa offboard, creio que a instalação de um driver seja necessária.
<chouga> Nadinho-> Conheces os Drivers Adicionais do Ubuntu?
<Nadinho> chouga -> Não... vejo na Central de Software?
<chouga> Nadinho-> Seu sistema está atualizado?
<andretyn> Boa Noite:)
<Nadinho> chouga -> Está sim...
<chouga> Nadinho-> Vá nas atualizações.
<astroo-> ola
<chouga> Nadinho-> Dentre as abas disponíveis, terá uma cujo nome é Driver Adicionais.
<Nadinho> chouga -> Agora estou usando via live cd... queria ver se conseguia instalar sem ficar fuçando no instalado
<andretyn> astroo-, o/
<Nadinho> chouga - > até aí achei
<chouga> Nadinho-> aff, como então você disse que estava atualizado?
<Nadinho> chouga -> No HD está atualizado
<chouga> Nadinho-> Filho, você deves fazer testes com sistemas reais, não live-cd, podendo até usar máquinas virtuais para isso.
<CyL> Nadinho: Sabe usar um pastebin?
<andretyn> Nadinho, cara, pra usar com todas as caracteristicas boas do Ubuntu, vc tem que instalar no hd, não fique com medo de fazer isso, faça um backup das suas partições e depois instale o danado:))
<chouga> Nadinho-> Por mais que o live-cd sirva para várias coisas, testar a compatibilidade de um hardware não é uma delas. Não de forma confiável, pelo menos.
<Nadinho> ok... foi só uma tentativa... kkk
<Nadinho> estava até agora tentando pelo HD...
<Nadinho> cyl -> acredito que sim
<chouga> Nadinho-> Por exemplo, se lançarem uma atualização depois do lançamento do Ubuntu exatamente para um problema desse. Pelo HD real é só baixar a atualização e pronto, já no live-cd...
<CyL> Nadinho: Ok, então dê boot no sistema que está instalado no HD e faça o pastebin do resultado do seguinte comando 'sudo dmesg'
<Nadinho> cyl -> ok... volto já
<Nadinho> cyl -> http://pastebin.com/PRtAGXVN
<CyL> Nadinho: Proteq é a marca da sua place de som?
<Nadinho> cyl -> Não... proteq é um hardlock usb.... a placa é uma encore com chip via
<CyL> Nadinho: Por acaso a placa está desconectada?
<Nadinho> cyl -> Não... está conectada... será q deve ser mau contato?
<Nadinho> cyl ->na pci
<CyL> Nadinho: O kernel não estÁ RECONHECENDO
<CyL> Nadinho: Desculpe o caps
<CyL> Nadinho: Reconhecei seu mouse/teclado Microsoft, e essa placa Proteq, mas não a placa de som
<Nadinho> cyl -> ok... vou dar uma olhada no
<Nadinho> cyl -> slot... tentar trocar e ver se é isso
<CyL> Nadinho: Tem algum outro dispositivo USB além desses dois?
<CyL> Nadinho: Não deve fazer diferença
<Nadinho> cyl -> não
<CyL> Nadinho: Pelo menos não é assim que o USB funciona
<Nadinho> cyl -> pq.. tem algo errado?
<CyL> Nadinho: Bom, a não ser que a sua porta tenha queimado, não faz diferença em que porta o dispostivo está ligado
<CyL> Nadinho: O barramento USB funciona de forma bem diferente do que os antigos ISA/PCI
<CyL> Nadinho: E dá pra ver que vc ainda está com vícios desses barramentos, heh
<Nadinho> cyl -> veja... a placa de som não é USB, é PCI
<CyL> Nadinho: Opa, eu estava pensando que era USB!
<Nadinho> cyl -> não sei como o Linux está detectando, mas é PCI
<Nadinho> cyl -> não...
<CyL> Nadinho: Tem que detectar como PCI então!
<CyL> Nadinho: Um segundo
<Nadinho> cyl -> comando lspci "05:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)"
<CyL> Nadinho: Sim, reconheceu
<Nadinho> cyl -> Eu aumento o volume, abaixo, coloco em mudo e NADA de SOM... rs
<Nadinho> cyl -> pelo painel de controle de audio
<CyL> Nadinho: Tente executar o 'alsamixer' no terminal, e ver se a saída não está no mudo
<Nadinho> cyl -> já fiz isso, mas vou ver novamente... tava 100%
<CyL> Nadinho: Tente mudar o balanço do som entre os canais esquerdo e direito
<Nadinho> cyl -> master, pcm, surround, 100 %
<Nadinho> cyl -> vou tentar
<Nadinho> cyl -> a máquina está estranhíssima com a placa... lerrrrrda demais
<CyL> Nadinho: Conflito de IRQ?
<Nadinho> cyl -> será?
<CyL> Nadinho: O que vc acha?
<Nadinho> cyl -> vou precisar sair agora... vou ter q deixar para depois esse caso...
<CyL> Nadinho: Boa sorte
<Nadinho> cyl -> valeu!
<Nadinho> cyl -> obrigado mesmo
<subzero> alguem on?
<andrevolski> instalei uma verssao muito antiga do Ubuntu e nãi consigo atualisar, é possivel eu baixar o ubunto recente e executalo atraves do terminal?
<subzero> andrevolski,
<subzero> me le?
<CyL> andrevolski: Se a sua pergunta é se vc precisa de um ambiente gráfico para rodar o Ubuntu, a resposta é não, vc pode ter uma interface somente texto
<andrevolski> não é isso eu queria atualizar o ubuntu pois quando baixo as atualizações ele trava a ver que instalei é a 9 ainda
<CyL> andrevolski: a forma mais fácl é baixar uma versãp mais atual e reinstalar
<andrevolski> gravar em cd ? não tem como ser pelo terminal?
<CyL> andrevolski: Pode fazer um netinstall ou um liveusb
<CyL> andrevolski: Mas o netinstall é um procedimento mais complexo que o usual
<andrevolski> vc me passa o comando ?
<CyL> andrevolski: Sugiro estudar o material disponível na internet
<andrevolski> beleza
<andrevolski> obrigado pela dica!
<CyL> andrevolski: Um cd ou usb é a melhor opção, entretanto.
<andrevolski> eu tenho a iso
<andrevolski> vou dar uma olhada como faço pelo pen drive
<andrevolski> CyL obrigado flw!!
<dberg> heh, o icone do firefox esta' achatado no osx. imagino que nao demora muito para o gnome remover skeuomorphism dos icones.
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-12
<RaeFox> Olá? Alguém on?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<RaeFox> =)
<RaeFox> Tem alguma ideia do que causa esse erro:
<RaeFox> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/99872857/permanente/bug-letra-ubuntu.png
<RaeFox> ?
<astroo-> RaeFox  nao sei  da 1 tempo pela possivel resposta
<dberg> ah! vagrant demora MUITO.
<RaeFox> É tenso não achar de onde o problema veio... x-x
<RaeFox> Fiz uns testes aqui e... nada.
<SemiP> tá com problema com o que <RaeFox> ?
<RaeFox> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/99872857/permanente/bug-letra-ubuntu.png
<RaeFox> As letras bugam aleatoriamente...
<RaeFox> em todos os programas.
<SemiP> nuss... Já tive esse problema uma vez mas era o tema que tava bugando as letras. Desinstalei o tema, problema resolvido :)
<SemiP> mas não sei se isso te ajuda
<RaeFox> Uso o tema padrão do Ubuntu... Ambiance
<RaeFox> mas vale a pena tentar.
<RaeFox> Deixarei o Radiance e ver se resolve. x.x
<SemiP> se não resolver tenta fazer o inverso
<RaeFox> É, o errinho chato continua.
<RaeFox> Parece não ter a ver com o tema...
<SemiP> ao invés de desinstalar algum tema, instale um que tenha pacotes de fontes
<SemiP> hmm
<SemiP> no meu caso as letras simplesmente desapareciam aleatoriamente
<RaeFox> To usando os que já vieram no Ubuntu...
<RaeFox> e... com qualquer fonte tá dando isso.
<RaeFox> Muito estranho...
<CyL> RaeFox: Pode ter a ver com o compiz/windows manager
<CyL> RaeFox: Vc mudou isso recentemente?
<RaeFox> Já testei isso do compiz. Não parece ter a ver com ele.
<RaeFox> Testei na Unity, Unity 2D e Gnome Classic ( sem efeitos )... o erro permanece.
<CyL> RaeFox: Driver de placa de video?
<RaeFox> Será?
<CyL> RaeFox: Pode ser!
<RaeFox> Pra drivers... aqui tem um ppa oibaf...
<RaeFox> no dia em que começou esse erro, teve uma atualização dele e do kernel do Ubuntu...
<RaeFox> o erro sei que não começou no kernel, testei isso ontem usando versões mais antigas que tinha baixado aqui...
<RaeFox> Desmarquei o ppa, mas como restaurar os drivers originais?
<CyL> RaeFox: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-propretary-ati-drivers
<RaeFox> Tentarei aqui.
<RaeFox> rm: não foi possível remover “/etc/X11/xorg.conf”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<RaeFox> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64
<RaeFox> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64
<CyL> RaeFox: Não é para seguir cegamente!
<CyL> RaeFox: vc tem que adaptar para o seu caso específico
<RaeFox> Okay!
<RaeFox> Então... sem essa parte dos amd64...
<RaeFox> Reiniciarei aqui.
<RaeFox> Feito.
<RaeFox> Mas... o erro permanece.
<julianofischer> Boa noite, galera!
<RaeFox> Boa noite.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<crianca> ok
<Agnaldo> oi alguem
<Agnaldo> alguem fala portugues?
<d70> bom dia
<elisboa> buenos d70
<d70> to com dificuldade em forçar uma resolução no xorg, ele não aceita a criação de um xorg.conf , to no mint 13 xfce,
<zanin> Olá pessoal!
<zanin> Em um script shell, se eu coloco no cabeçalho para usar o bash há diferenças na execução quando se faz por sh ou por ./ ?
<elisboa> zanin: o que você quer dizer exatamente com sh ou ./ ?
<elisboa> mas, sim, acredito que faça diferença. Se usar sh, vai chamar um subshell. Já o ./ vai executar dentro da mesma sessão/shell atual.
<zanin> elisboa: isso.. e tem como mudar isso dentro do script? Por exemplo, algumas coisas no meu script da erro se eu o executo usando o ./script.sh (por exemplo as cores ficam zoadas)
<alfarigs> Olá, como posso configurar a rede wifi em um notebook vostro 1510 no ubuntu ?
<zanin> elisboa: se eu executo via sh script.sh fica legal... Eu queria que ficasse igual eu executando usando o sh ou ./
<CyL> zanin: O script é bash ou sh?
<zanin> CyL: é bash
<CyL> zanin: Então pq vc está executando com sh e pondo a extensão .sh?
<zanin> CyL: acho que "extensao" não faz diferença... o fato é que se eu executo ele usando sh script.sh fica legal.. funciona certinho..  mas se eu executo via ./script.sh algumas coisas dao erro
<CyL> zanin: A extensão não faz diferença, mas a prática é ruim
<CyL> zanin: Qual o shebang do seu script?
<zanin> CyL: #!/bin/bash
<CyL> zanin: Bom, então não dá pra comparar, pq vc está usando dois interpretadores diferentes
<zanin> CyL: mas a minha duvida é: Tem como eu fazer alguma clausula de condição dentro do script para que ele tenha a mesma ação se ele for executado via sh ou ./  ??
<CyL> zanin: Desculpe, mas a sua pergunta não faz sentido. EU tenho um programa que posso escrever com python ou perl. Então eu escrevo com python, mas boto uma cláusula dizendo que se eu executar com perl o comportamento tem que ser o mesmo.
<CyL> zanin: É a mesma coisa que vc está tentando fazer.
<zanin> CyL: pois é
<CyL> zanin: Não faz o menor sentido.
<zanin> Se eu uso #!/bin/bash ou #!/bin/sh ele funciona (o que ele tem q fazer ele faz.. rsss)
<CyL> zanin: bash e sh são interpretadores diferentes!
<zanin> CyL: sim, eu sei..
<zanin> CyL: é que eu ainda nao cheguei num nivel onde faça algo usando #!/bin/bash nao funcione usando #!/bin/sh rsssss
<CyL> zanin: Bom, pelo que estou vendo vc acabou de chegar, não?
<zanin> CyL: a unica coisa que nao funcionou foram as cores. kkk Mas te perguntar, ó possivel o script saber se eu o executei usando sh ou ./   ?
<CyL> zanin: EU acredito que sim, mas não sei a resposta de imediato
<zanin> CyL: vai com o sha-bang que ta mesmo.. ehuaehua  Ah! o esquema lá do postrm do APT, consegui! :)
<zanin> (que conversávamos ontem)
<CyL> zanin: Eu vi
<hggdh> zanin: o que ocorre ao executarmos 'sh script.sh' com um shebang '#!/bin/sh': (1) sh (normalmente um link para o 'dash') é executado; (2) sh le o arquivo, e descobre o shebang para *bash*; (3) sh 'exec' bash, efetivamente passando o controle para o bash.
<hggdh> zanin: o resultado é o mesmo, mas temos uma execução de 'sh' a toa.
<hggdh> zanin: quanto a extensões: de fato, no *IX, extensões não definem o tipo/conteudo de um arquivo. Mas bom senso sugere que, ao usarmos uma extensão, ela ajude a identificar o tipo do arquivo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> pow, mandriva deixou de ser free mesmo? :|
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: não tenho certeza, mas o site sugere que sim
<JoBArTe_Skuld> existe um openmandriva agora
<JoBArTe_Skuld> talvez o braço ainda opensource da mandriva :|
 * JoBArTe_Skuld gostava do conectiva :|
<zanin> hggdh: Mas entao não daria certo escolher o shebang em tempo de execução do script? Ou pelo menos mudar de um para o outro? (foi o que entendi no ite,(3)) - Quanto a extensão, vc sugere então para que um script em bash, seja .bash, um criado em Korn Shel seja .ksh, etc ??? Eu entendo que se é Shell Script (independente da implementação) é .sh
<CyL> zanin: .sh é usual para scripts sh, para os demais interpretadores o usual é omitir a extensão
<julianofischer> essa versão Ubuntu Gnome foi lançada quando?
<rnagwaha> boa tarde
<rnagwaha> qual versao do ubuntu vcs usam?
<FABIANO_> boa tarde
<CyL> rnagwaha: Por que a pergunta?
<FABIANO_> alguem sabe dizer como faço para ativar munha multifuncional no linux
<FABIANO_> marca epson
<FABIANO_> ou algum drive para digitalizar documentos
<rnagwaha> eu instalei o ubuntu e nao sei mecher direito, mas achei ele mto estranho
<rnagwaha> parece q eh feito pra tablet
<CyL> rnagwaha: Bom, demora um pouco a ser acostumar mesmo
<rnagwaha> intendi... mas qual versao, eh melhor? vc tem alguma recomendacao?
<CyL> !melhor | rnagwaha
<ubotu-br> rnagwaha: Normalmente, não existe uma única aplicação que seja a "melhor" para efeutar uma determinada tarefa. É você quem deve escolher qual a aplicação que melhor se enquadra em suas necessidades, dependendo de suas preferências, funcionalidades de que precisa, e outros fatores. Por favor, NÃO faça enquetes no canal.
<rnagwaha> eu nao sei fazer enquete, nem mecher no xchat eu sei
<rnagwaha> apenas curiosidade
<CyL> rnagwaha: Fazer enquete é justamente fazer uma pergunta do tipo que fez acima.
<rnagwaha> esse canal entao nao pode ficar perguntando ?
<CyL> rnagwaha: Pode, é claro. Mas como dito, isso é do pessoal de cada um.
<rnagwaha> hmm..
<rnagwaha> intendi mais ou menos
<rnagwaha> 1a vez que entro aqui
<rnagwaha> kk
<rnagwaha> vo voltar pro windows
<rnagwaha> ate mais obrigado
<FABIANO_> qual o drive para rodar a multifunconal epson?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e olha eu chegango aqui pra encher o saco da galera o/
<JoBArTe_Skuld> !ask | forward
<ubotu-br> forward: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu ainda não aprendi a usar os comandos :|
<slipttees> galera boa tarde
<slipttees> estou com um problema com um script
<slipttees> coloquei todos os arquivos e pastas que fazem parte do script em um unico local, junto está o .sh
<slipttees> quando executo o script ele diz que nao copia por que o arquivo nao existe
<slipttees> [ " 'id -u'" != "0" ] && exec kdesu xterm "$@" "$0"
<slipttees> como eu faço para o script executar a partir do diretorio atual
<slipttees> ?
<CyL> slipttees: Já setou as permissões do script como executável?
<slipttees> executo ele com dois clicks
<slipttees> só que o diretorio da errado
<CyL> slipttees: Isso é sim ou não?
<slipttees> CyL: então... quando executo o script ele diz que estou fora do diretorio onde estao os arquivos
<CyL> slipttees: Pastebin do log de erro por favor
<slipttees> pwd mostra /home/$user, mas estou executando o script que está no /home/$user/Desktop/scripts2013/
<CyL> slipttees: Seu nomne de usuário tem um $ mesmo?!
<CyL> *nome
<hggdh> zanin: sim, para facilitar a compreensão
<slipttees> CyL: apenas exemplo
<slipttees> ;)
<slipttees> tendeu CyL ?
<CyL> slipttees: Entendi, mas ainda preciso do pastebin
<slipttees> eheh
<zanin> hggdh: yeap! até tem um na tldb que chama "Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide". Eu uso igual ao autor usa. Por isso que to falando rsss
<zanin> hggdh: aproveitando, (rsss) vc sabe qual regexp eu posso usar para procurar uma string que esteja no começo de uma linha num arquivo?
<slipttees> esqueci como copia e cola no xterm
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<CyL> slipttees: Não é para colar o log aqui!
<CyL> slipttees: Apenas o link do pastebin, é isso que está fazendo né?
<slipttees> sei usar o pastebin
<slipttees> mas preciso copiar os erros do xterm
<slipttees> esqueci
<slipttees> vou ver aqui como captura
<slipttees> crtl+shift+c
<slipttees> kk
<slipttees> CyL: não é possivel fazer stat
<slipttees> CyL: erro a copia arquivo. Diretorio inexistente.
<CyL> slipttees: Pelo visto vc não sabe fazer pastebin
<CyL> !pastebin | slipttees
<ubotu-br> slipttees: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<slipttees> CyL: não consigo trazer as coisas do xterm para o X
<CyL> slipttees: Vc está executando o xterm mesmo, ou outro terminal?
<slipttees> http://pastebin.com/naBm0rKy
<slipttees> CyL: xterm
<CyL> slipttees: Heh. Se não me engano no xterm botão esquerdo seleciona, botão do meio copia, botão direito cola, ou qualquer outra combinação desse tipo.
<slipttees> CyL: é mesmo
<slipttees> :)
<slipttees> CyL: não consigo copiar para fora do xterm
<CyL> slipttees: Bom, mágica eu não consigo fazer :D
<slipttees> kkk
<slipttees> xterm coisado mah
<slipttees> kkk
<slipttees> printscreen salvou
<slipttees> kk
<slipttees> CyL: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58162528/teste.png
<slipttees> O script está na area de trabalho dentro de scripts2013
<slipttees> quando dou os dois clicks
<CyL> slipttees: resultado de 'which <nomedoscript>'
<Rubem> Pessoal boa tarde! Tem algum aplicativo que eu possa altera o painel do unity ? ex: Criar um menu com X programas.
<hggdh> zanin: ^algo
<bsk> slipttees: não seria $USER, tudo maiúsculo?
<bsk> ou, melhor ainda, via comando? $( whoami )
<zanin> hggdh: tks!
<deusr> olá, alguém aqui usa o ubuntu one?
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<hggdh> deusr: eu uso
<hggdh> ah, já se foi.
<CyL> hggdh: A incrível paciência média de 2 minutos
<hggdh> CyL: de fato. E não é um neofito...
<deusr> ubuntu one, alguém usa?
<deusr> pensei que funcionasse como o dropox, vc compartilha uma pasta com alguém, a a pessoa recebe os arquivos no computador
<deusr> mas parece que nao, alguém pode me dar uma ajuda?
<hggdh> deusr: compartilha-se um link, e este link permite aos recipientes acesso. Mas eles tem que acessar este link
<deusr> hggdh, isso eu sei, mas para mim, funcionava como no dropbox.. vc compartilha e o outro aceita o compartilhamento e os arquivos são rocados entre computadores, nao é preciso ficar acesando link pra baixar nada
<deusr> o que eu coloca na pasta compartilhada ele recebe e o que ele coloca eu recebo, automaticamente
<deusr> o dropbox, é assim
<deusr> ok, já descobrir!
<deusr> ;)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguem me corrija se eu estiver errado
<JoBArTe_Skuld> x86 não é arquitetura 32 bits?
<CyL> JoBArTe_Skuld: Num sentido strictu sim. No sentido latu pode não ser.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [CyL]: é que eu vi um artigo aqui dizendo que a IBM vai investir 1bi de obamas em servidores x86 nos próximos 3 anos
<JoBArTe_Skuld> pra mim os caras viajaram na maionese, ou talvez eu que viajei XD
<CyL> JoBArTe_Skuld: Isso só porque vc entende que 32 bits é uma tecnolgoia ultrapassada?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [CyL]: não, eu não considero ela ultrapassada
<CyL> JoBArTe_Skuld: Então?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas eu considero ela antiquada frente a arquitetura x64
<JoBArTe_Skuld> imagino se a gama de servidores será do tipo home server
<CyL> JoBArTe_Skuld: Excetuando o fato que a maioria dos jornalistas não entende muito bem o que está escrevendo, a IBM pode estar tentando fazer mainframes com processadores x86, o que é bem possível.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [CyL]: neste caso sim
<JoBArTe_Skuld> vou procurar mais informações sobre
<dberg> JoBArTe_Skuld: talvez relacionado http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20130911PR204.html
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [dberg]: http://www.baboo.com.br/corporativo/ibm-vai-investir-us-1-bilhao-em-servidores-x86/
<JoBArTe_Skuld> aonde eu li pela primeira vez sobre
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rickrdo> olá a todos
<rickrdo> por favor, alguém tem o GnuPG configurado com o enigmail  no thunderbird?
<astroo-> ola
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-13
<Julinux> Boa Noite a Todos
<Julinux> Alguém sabe me dizer se vai rolar papo de buteco hoje?
<dberg> papo de buteco?
<Julinux> sim
<crianca> ok
<rickrdo> por favor, alguém tem o GnuPG configurado com o enigmail  no thunderbird?
<Fulano> o enigmail já vem com o thunderbird, mas nunca usei
<Ernandes> vixx
<astroo-> ola
<Rasta> Olá galera, to com um pouco de dificuldade pra instalar o ubuntu no meu note, queria uma ajuda pq to quase desistindo de instalar o linux nesse note
<astroo-> ola
<Proletario> O que acontece é o seguinte: Logo após dar o boot no cd ele pede para escolher as opções que dentre uma delas está a de instalar o ubuntu na maquina. O que ocorre é que ao escolher essa opção a tela fica toda preta (como se estivesse desligado) e 5 min depois o note desliga. Curioso (ou não) é que o mesmo não acontece com o Windows. A configuração é um notebook positivo: Pos mobile z85 intel dual core 1.73 ghz 3
<Proletario> ghz de ram.
<Proletario> O que acontece é o seguinte: Logo após dar o boot no cd ele pede para escolher as opções que dentre uma delas está a de instalar o ubuntu na maquina.
<Proletario> O que ocorre é que ao escolher essa opção a tela fica toda preta (como se estivesse desligado) e 5 min depois o note desliga. Curioso (ou não) é que o mesmo não acontece com o Windows. A configuração é um notebook positivo: Pos mobile z85 intel dual core 1.73 ghz 3 ghz de ram.
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<anderson> boa noite galera
<Proletario> blz, vlw
<astroo-> ola
<anderson> quem poderia me ajudar nao sou conhecedor do linux
<anderson> queria tirar uma duvida sobre instalção do linux para servidor
<anderson> tenho conhecimento em instalaçoes na plataforma windows
<anderson> minah duvida e qual sistema instalar para um servidor ibm um lixux server com interface grafica
<anderson> alguem pode me ajudar a fazer escolha certa?
<Proletario> tem muito tempo que não uso o IRC e não to conseguindo registrar um nick, a senha que o serv envia para o email não bate quando vou confirmar, alguem pode me dar uma ajuda ???  Ta tendo algum problema ou eu to errando ao finalizar ?
<astroo-> vai ao site do freenode
<astroo-> o freenode e "especial" em n coisas
<Ernandes> ibm x3650?
<Stockholder> Boa noite
<anderson> erandes boa noite
<anderson> o modelo e IBM X3100 M4
<Ernandes> humm
<anderson> raid1
<Ernandes> ubuntu nao rodou no meu x3650
<anderson> sou leigo em linux sobre versao etc
<Ernandes> nem centos
<anderson> queria instalr uma versao para servidor que fosse compativel com esse servidor e se tem interface grafica ou so tera terminal
<Ernandes> enta debian 7
<Ernandes> eu uso gentoo
<anderson> ja configurei a raid ja
<Ernandes> mas é meio complexo acho pra iniciante
<anderson> so nao sei qual linux instalar com interface
<anderson> vc me indicariam algum completo alguam versao ja com interface?
<Ernandes> instala debian 7 com lxde
<anderson> vc pode me dar o link cara?
<Ernandes> www.debian.org
<Stockholder> pessoal vcs conhecem algumas redes com alguns canais de TI brasileiros além da freenode?
<Stockholder> ou alguns canais aqui mesmo
<Stockholder> :D
<Stockholder> eu conheço só esse, o vivaolinux, alguns de ubuntu e o de php
<Stockholder> haha
<anderson> so masi uam duvida ernandes
<anderson> esse e com interface tem ciencia pra instalr nao né?
<Ernandes> tem muitos pacotes pra instalar
<anderson> tipo e estilo a intalação do ubuntu?
<Ernandes> simm
<Ernandes> apt-get
<anderson> e ele e versao server? com interface desculpes as perguntas e porqeu conheco pouco mesmo ja instalei ubuntu desktop
<Ernandes> ;3~;5~;3~ð23:35 < Stockholder> :D
<Stockholder> er
<Ernandes> tem um cd de instalaçao com lxde de uns 650mb
<Ernandes> use este
<Stockholder> erna
<anderson> e eu achei aqui
<Stockholder> Ernandes, ?
<anderson> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/7.1.0/i386/bt-cd/
<anderson> o que significa lxde?
<Ernandes> um ambiente grafico leve,
<Ernandes> legal pra usra num servidor
<anderson> me tira outra duvida
<anderson> o samba msql tem tudo igual o ubuntu ne?
<Ernandes> sim
<Ernandes> so instalar depois via apt-get
<anderson> sera eu eu consigo instalr ele pelo virtual box tenho algums sistemas instalados virtualmente para teste sera eu roda se eu fizer o emsmo com essa imagem aqui para teste?
<Ernandes> simm
<anderson> cara obrigado pela sau atenção
<anderson> e disponibiliade
<Ernandes> vc ta em sp?
<anderson> se tiver um email caso queria me ajudar ouprecisando de algo tambem sou tecnico tenho especialidades em outras areas e to me interessando or linux agora
<anderson> sou da bahia cara
<anderson> feira de santana bahia
<Ernandes> entendii
<anderson> eu to baixando aqui
<anderson> vou instalar vitual pra dar um saque
<Ernandes> pq monto servidores... sempre faço negocios rs
<anderson> e bom cara
<anderson> agora pra passar contato aqui memso
<anderson> monto servidores tambem ibm
<Ernandes> skype?
<anderson> masi normalemte uso windows
<anderson> meu skype e feiracarshop pode por esse nome so tem esse
<anderson> e bom canal pra gente precisando de algo
<anderson> dificilmente nossos clientes pede pra instalr linux
<Ernandes> eu ja fiz bos trabalhos com pessoas que conheci por aqui
<anderson> e bom
<anderson> vamos conversar por la ok?
<Siegel> Boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<Stockholder> Boa noite Siegel
<ISmogouKS> Aew pessoal
<JessSiegel> Oi ISmogouKS
<JessSiegel> :)
<ISmogouKS> ^ ^
<astroo-> ola
<ISmogouKS> Novo no linux, alguma dica para um iniciante?
<Stockholder> ISmogouKS, maquina virtual
<Stockholder> e google
<ISmogouKS> N
<ISmogouKS> haaaaaa
<Stockholder> :)
<Stockholder> tem umas comunidades
<Stockholder> também do ubuntu
<Stockholder> uns sites delas e tal
<ISmogouKS> HUmmm, eu tava procurando algumas apostilas
<ISmogouKS> tenho muita dificuldade de instar programas... Ainda não consegui instalar o wine
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<xisto> instalei wine no ubuntu 13.04 32bits para usar o office 2010 e cad 2011. mas não consigo instalar os mesmos diz que falta a instalação de um MSXML. ONDE ESTOU ERRANDO ALGUEM SABE?
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja e "tarde"
<xisto> OK, OBRIGADO
<crianca> xisto
<crianca> seu sistema é de 64bits ou 32bits
<crianca> deve ser problema de compatibilidade
<crianca> Este é um problema com o instalador, que está a tentar instalar a versão de 32 bits do MSXML (a biblioteca XML Microsoft) em uma máquina de 64-bit (ou vice-versa).
<crianca> só achei engraçado usar Linux e usar office que ironia sem tamanha
<Alexandre_> Dae, povo
<Alexandre_> Alguem aí pra tirar uma dúvida?
<paulomauric> bom dia eu nao estou conseguindo assesar meu email no linux
<paulomauric> hotmail e gmail
<paulomauric> alguem pode me ajudar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> pergunta ao google :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ja que vc não tem paciencia para esperar uma resposta
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguem aqui trabalha em datacenter?
<teste> o
<joelwallis> Olá. Estou com um problema no meu Ubuntu que não me permite montar uma partição no Nautilus. Eu ainda consigo navegar nos arquivos via CLI, mas não consigo manipulá-los ou excluí-los.
<joelwallis> Como posso debugar isso?
<_azak> olá para todos. estou tentando usar o ubuntu one. faço o login pela pág web, mas pelo computador não. após fornecer email e senha a app pede uma senha para 'unlock login keyring'. não sei que senha é essa. alguém pode ajudar? obrigado
<joelwallis> Este é o erro no Nautilus: http://ubuntuone.com/6FMcIwWLTgN6bYaCEmLoVU
<joelwallis> Este é o output em CLI: http://ubuntuone.com/6UDhWSqMjM8VpeqFRK4gNE
<dtcrshr> http://www.tv.unesp.br/softwarelivre/vivo
<dtcrshr> ae galera, encontro de SL da unesp ao vivo
<dtcrshr> agora palestra de ubuntu em edições graficas
<JoBArTe_Skuld> caralho veio, como é ruim o IE :|
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: linguagem, por favor
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: peço desculpas
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas é praticamente impossível não mecher com internet explorer e não xingar ele
 * JoBArTe_Skuld sabe que esta errado
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: OK. Mas podes reclamar com outras palavras :-)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: olha que legal
 * hggdh espera algo diferente aparecer
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: http://onavegadorquevoceamavaodiar.com/
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu imaginava que um lunático pela Microsoft fez o site e talz
<JoBArTe_Skuld> na verdade, a própria MS que fez :|
<hggdh> de fato...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: com isto eu imagino
<JoBArTe_Skuld> se chegou ao ponto de fazer um site que não use o domínio *.microsoft.com, é porque o bicho ta pegando feio pro lado do IE
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: mas 'whois http://onavegadorquevoceamavaodiar.com/
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: mas 'whois onavegadorquevoceamavaodiar.com' mostra que o site e' registrado pela MS
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: sim, mas geralmente os produtos microsoft são apresentados no domínio principal
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sqlserver.microsoft.com, office.microsoft.com, blablabla.microsoft.com
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o IE ta tão queimado que não duvido nada que internetexplorer.microsoft.com não esteja forbidado em meio mundo!
<JoBArTe_Skuld> XD
<hggdh> heh
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e a turma do IE é teimoso, continua com aquele tridente horroroso
<JoBArTe_Skuld> até o Opera foi mais consciente e adotou o webkit e abandonou o presto
<JoBArTe_Skuld> inclusive nem foi o webkit, foi o motor que o google customizou a partir do webkit
<luzbraga> alguem em ajuda a instalar o ubuntu no freedos?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<leigo> oi
<astroo-> ola
<leigo> pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> poe a duvida e da 1 tempo na possivel resposta de alguem
<maheda> boa noite a todos, preciso de ajuda estalei ubuntu 12.4 no meu pc com hdmi o video reconhecei de boa mais o audio nao sai o que eu fasso
<astroo-> ola
<maheda> boa noite a todos, preciso de ajuda estalei ubuntu 12.4 no meu pc com hdmi o video reconhecei de boa mais o audio nao sai o que eu fasso
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<ronnisv> ola boa noite preciso tirar uma duvida , estou fazendo download da ultima versao do ubuntu
<ronnisv> então quero instalar 64bits mas no site esta recomendando 32.
<ronnisv> alguem tem algum comentario a fazer... meu note é dell i3 8gb de memoria.
<ronnisv> preciso tirar essa duvida para iniciar o download.
<CyL> ronnisv: Pode instalar o 64 bits, mas eu recomendo o 12.04 ao invés do 13.10
<ronnisv> ok blz.
<ronnisv> então ja vou tirar outra duvida.
<ronnisv> vou instalar o vmware para rodar o windows.
<ronnisv> conhece?
<ronnisv> tem outro melhor que o vmware para linux?
<CyL> ronnisv: Conheço mas não uso.
<CyL> !melhor | ronnisv
<ubotu-br> ronnisv: Normalmente, não existe uma única aplicação que seja a "melhor" para efeutar uma determinada tarefa. É você quem deve escolher qual a aplicação que melhor se enquadra em suas necessidades, dependendo de suas preferências, funcionalidades de que precisa, e outros fatores. Por favor, NÃO faça enquetes no canal.
<astroo-> ola
<ronnisv> ok é a primeira vez aqui no forum. desculpe o comentario.
<CyL> ronnisv: Tudo bem
<ronnisv> valeu pela ajuda. boa noite a todos!
<CyL> ronnisv: Boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-14
<leigo> oi
<astroo-> leigo  ola
<leigo> to com um problema no java
<leigo> não consigo abrir o runescape
<leigo> uma tela branca fica ali pra sempre
<leigo> aí quando vou no windows, funciona perfeitamente.
<leigo> alguém me ajuda!
<leigo> :(
<daniel80> Boa noite pessoal!
<CyL> daniel80: boas
<daniel80> Estou com um problema num arquivo .ODT no qual eu estava trabalhando
<astroo-> ola
<daniel80> Caiu a energia quando liguei a máquina e fui abrir o arquivo, não consegui
<daniel80> O libreoffice tentou recuperar mas não conseguiu
<daniel80> O arquivo aparece em branco
<daniel80> Fui num desses sites pagos de recuprar arquivos e fui no TRIAL,,, ele conseguiu recuperar o documento e apareceu as informações que estavam no arquivo
<daniel80> Ou seja ainda há esperança, mas tem como recuperar o arquivo sem pagar?
<CyL> daniel80: Não de uma forma direta eu acredito
<daniel80> Caramba, no windows a gente tem muitas ferramentas gratuitas...
<daniel80> Que chato
<CyL> daniel80: No Linux tudo é grattuito
<daniel80> Pois é... menos a recuperação de arquivos corrompidos
<daniel80> rs
<CyL> daniel80: vc pode procurar por outros programa na internet, existem vários
<daniel80> Pois cara, estou desesperado atrás disso... era um documento com 150 páginas
<daniel80> Passei um bom tempo trabalhando nele
<CyL> daniel80: E nada impede vc de usar os programas para windows, basta copiar o arquivo (mesmo corrompido) para um computador com windows
<daniel80> Estou fazendo isso agora
<daniel80> rs
<CyL> daniel80: Vc elaborou 150 páginas sem criar uma cópia de segurança?
<daniel80> Mas antes de fazer isso precisava ter certeza que que realmente não existe nada do gênero para linux
<daniel80> Rapaz...
<daniel80> O arquivo estava SALVO
<daniel80> Caiu a luz
<CyL> daniel80: Como vc mesmo disse, ele foi corrompido
<daniel80> Liguei a máquina ele abriu o arquivo
<daniel80> EU SALVEI
<CyL> daniel80: Para isso que fazemos backup, não acho justo culpar o linux por isso
<daniel80> Fechei e quando abri denovo já era
<daniel80> POis é, não tiro a minha de cautela da reta não
<daniel80> mas que uma ferramenta dessas é indispensável é
<CyL> daniel80: Bom, a minha opinião é de que certamente deve haver um aplicativo que pode te ajudar gratuitamente
<daniel80> Legal vamos resolver
<Ernandes> to vendendoo
<CyL> Ernandes: ?
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> alguem conhece esse erro
<pauloolhos> dead but pid file exists
<dberg> aonde voce viu esse erro?
<astroo-> ola
<pauloolhos> Instalei um programa chamado Bacula.
<pauloolhos> Quando dou o comando status bacula
<pauloolhos> ele me retorna esse erro.
<pauloolhos> Já instalei ele N vezes e apartir de agora esta dando esse erro.
<dberg> voce tem que deletar o arquivo com o pid que voce rodou esse programa
<dberg> da' uma olhada em /var/run/bacula
<dberg> pauloolhos: a gente pode conversar aqui
<pauloolhos> sim
<pauloolhos> sem problemas
<dberg> eu nao sei, mas me parece que o bacula nao esta' limpando o arquivo
<dberg> provavelmente crash e ele nao remove o arquivo com o pid
<pauloolhos> nesse diretorio que você disse
<dberg> na provima vez que voce tenta executar o arquivo esta' la'
<dberg> se voce remover os arquivos voce vai conseguir reiniciar
<pauloolhos> tem: bacula-dir.9101.pid            bacula-fd.9102.pid         bacula-sd.9103.pid
<pauloolhos> como removo eles
<pauloolhos> via rm ou Kill
<pauloolhos> ?
<dberg> rm
<dberg> ou se voce conferir se eles estao rodando
<dberg> cat /var/run/bacula-dir.9101.pid
<dberg> voce vai ver o numero do processo
<dberg> ps aux | grep NUMERO
<dberg> voce pode conferir se esta' rodando ou nao
<pauloolhos> vixi
<pauloolhos> ja apaguei
<pauloolhos> rs
<pauloolhos> veja como ficou
<pauloolhos> root@servidor:/var/run# rm -R bacula-dir.9101.pid
<pauloolhos> root@servidor:/var/run# rm -R bacula-fd.9102.pid
<pauloolhos> root@servidor:/var/run# rm -R bacula-sd.9103.pid
<pauloolhos> root@servidor:/var/run# bacula restart
<pauloolhos> Stopping the Bacula File daemon
<pauloolhos> Stopping the Bacula Storage daemon
<pauloolhos> Stopping the Bacula Director daemon
<pauloolhos> Starting the Bacula Storage daemon
<pauloolhos> Starting the Bacula File daemon
<pauloolhos> Starting the Bacula Director daemon
<pauloolhos> root@servidor:/var/run# bacula status
<pauloolhos> bacula-sd (pid 22298) is running...
<pauloolhos> bacula-fd (pid 22308) is running...
<pauloolhos> bacula-dir dead but pid file exists
<pauloolhos> o erro permanece
<pauloolhos> Os arquivos foram refeitos : bacula-dir.9101.pid            bacula-fd.9102.pid         bacula-sd.9103.pid
<dberg> voce pode olhar se os processos estao rodando
<pauloolhos> root@servidor:/var/run#  cat /var/run/bacula-dir.9101.pid
<pauloolhos> 22317
<dberg> se voce rodar
<pauloolhos> esse 22317 é o pid?
<dberg> ps aux | grep 22317
<dberg> voce vai ver informacoes sobre esse processo
<pauloolhos> root@servidor:/var/run# ps aux | grep 22317
<pauloolhos> root     22352  0.0  0.0   4444   828 pts/2    R+   01:13   0:00 grep --color=auto 22317
<dberg> hmmm, esse processo entao nao existe mais
<dberg> mas o arquivo esta' presente
<dberg> voce pode remover o arquivo
<dberg> voce sabe onde estao os logs?
<pauloolhos> a pasta onde fica os logs
<dberg> veja se tem algo em var logs
<pauloolhos> não tem o log
<dberg> find /var/logs -name "*bacula*"
<dberg> tem alguma conf file? as vezes em /etc/
<pauloolhos> seria aqui
<pauloolhos> (/var/bacula/working/log).
<pauloolhos> e não foi criado
<dberg> talvez
<dberg> me parece que alguma coisa esta' errada com esse script, provavelmente ele e' interrompido, o arquivo pid nao e' removido
<dberg> como voce inicia o bacula-dir?
<pauloolhos> Fiz a instalação no debian 6.0.4 e no ubuntu - 13
<pauloolhos> Os 2 dão os mesmos problemas
<dberg> voce sabe como ele e' iniciado?
<dberg> grep bacula /var/log/messages
<pauloolhos> Quando ele é instalado sem configuração alguma você só executa no diretorio etc/bacula start bacula
<dberg> aparece alguma coisa?
<pauloolhos> root@servidor:/var/run# bacula start
<pauloolhos> Starting the Bacula Storage daemon
<pauloolhos> Starting the Bacula File daemon
<pauloolhos> Starting the Bacula Director daemon
<dberg> ok
<dberg> grep -A10 bacula /var/log/messages
<pauloolhos> Ai quando dou o comando bacula status
<pauloolhos> root@servidor:/var/run# bacula status
<pauloolhos> bacula-sd (pid 22298) is running...
<pauloolhos> bacula-fd (pid 22308) is running...
<pauloolhos> bacula-dir dead but pid file exists
<pauloolhos> bacula-dir tinha que esta running
<pauloolhos> root@servidor:/var/run# grep -A10 bacula /var/log/messages
<pauloolhos> grep: /var/log/messages: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<dberg> hmmm? voce acabou de executar esse comando
<pauloolhos> sim
<dberg> so' adicione -A10 para que possamos ver o que esta' depois de
<dberg> Starting the Bacula Director daemon
<pauloolhos> dberg: desculpe não entendi
<pauloolhos> dberg: uma coisa que me entriga.... estou usando o mesmo manual de instalação, mesmo sistema operacional  e o arquivo baixado no site oficial
<pauloolhos> e o mesmo repositorio para as instalações de depedencias....
<pauloolhos> valewww
<pauloolhos> dberg: vou dormi com essa
<pauloolhos> realmente não sei o que é
<pauloolhos> mas valew
<pauloolhos> obrigado
<dberg> pauloolhos: tive que sair por alguns minutos
<dberg> enfim, melhor olhar o que acontece no log
<pauloolhos> entendi
<pauloolhos> dberg: traduzindo
<pauloolhos> porque isso acontece
<pauloolhos> ?
<pauloolhos> todos  que instalo faz isso;
<dberg> algum bug
<dberg> configuracao, no daemon que voce esta' rodando, etc
<pauloolhos> entendi
<dberg> provavelmente voce vai achar a resposta no log
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> vou verificar
<pauloolhos> obrigado
<pauloolhos> amnha nos falamos se vc tiver por aqui;
<pauloolhos> até
<pauloolhos> obrigado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<willy44df> bom dia . instalei o 13.04 num notebook micro apos algumas atualizações onde falhou a internet, recebo uma mensagem de erro! gostaria de uma dica de qual forum devo acessar pra tira duvidas .. tentei o apt-get mas não entendi por que não tinha autoridade, loguei com su e continuo recebendo uma resposta semelhante.
<Jonatan> boa tarde a todos
<Jonatan> alguem poderia me ajudar
<Jonatan> estou tentando instalar a distro da ultima versao do Ubuntu e não estou conseguindo
<jxajro> Saudações pessoal!
<jxajro> Eu tenho um tablet foston e quero conectar ele ao PC linux Xubuntu...
<jxajro> como eu faço?
<Lebara> Olá, estou com um problema com o ubuntu 64 bits alguém poderia me dar uma luz?
<Lebara> alguém?
<CyL> !alguem | Lebara
<ubotu-br> Lebara: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Lebara> pessoal ja baixei várias versões do ubuntu 64 bits mas meu mouse e meu teclado sem fio não funcionam de jeito nenhum... terial algo a fazer???   ja tentei outras distribuições e com o mesmo problema
<CyL> Lebara: São USB?
<Lebara> é um kit mouse e teclado logitech com um receptor nano -USB
<CyL> Lebara: A logistech fornece algum suporte ao Linux?
<CyL> *Logitech
<CyL> Lebara: Não deveria ser um problema para o Linux até onde eu saiba
<Lebara> pois é, eu não consigo instalar nenhum com esse kit logitech
<Lebara> não reconhece de jeito nenhum
<CyL> Lebara: vc está rodando o linux agora?
<Lebara> não
<Lebara> Rwindows 8
<Lebara> :)
<CyL> Lebara: bom, então fica um pouco difícil fazer diagnóstico
<Lebara> eu consigo somente com uma versão 12.10   32 bits
<Lebara> ai funciona tranquilo
<CyL> Lebara: Não deveria fazer diferença também
<Lebara> mas a 12.10 e 13.04 64 bits não vai
<CyL> Lebara: Tentou 12.04.3?
<Lebara> n
<CyL> Lebara: É uma tentativa, e mais indicada para se instalar do que essas outras
<Lebara> vc tem o link ai?
<CyL> Lebara: www.ubuntu.com, procure em downloads
<Lebara> ok vou tentar qualquer coisa eu volto aqui pra te falar se funcionou ou não... mesmo assim obrigado pela atenção
<CyL> Lebara: disponha
<Lebara> Cyl, eu acabei de queimar uma midia com o 32 bits e to pelo live linux
<Lebara> ubuntu
<Lebara> funcionando tudo... o problema eh com o 64 bits mesmo
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<Ernandes> puff
<eloi_carneiro> boa tarde a todos!
<eloi_carneiro> alguém do canal já esta usando o ubuntu 13.10 beta?
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: eu o uso já a tempos
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: e o como que esta? tá rápido, tá lento, como que esta o mir? :D
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: uso KDE, não sei sobre o Mir...
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<eloi_carneiro> acabei de mandar um update-manager -d
<eloi_carneiro> quero só ver como que fica
<hggdh> de forma geral, está estável, e usável
<eloi_carneiro> na 13.04 eu fiquei impressionado, quando instalei a beta, o sistema ficou mais rápido, com várias correções, a experiência foi muito boa, agora quero ver como que vai ficar com o mir
<chouga> hggdh-> Você acha que, em comparação com o X11, o sistema melhorou ou piorou?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: atualizei para o ubuntu 13.10
<eloi_carneiro> o theme tá bacana
<eloi_carneiro> a velocidade praticamente a mesma coisa
<eloi_carneiro> não vi muita coisa diferente
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: as maiores diferencas são na integração do Unity, ou seja, atras das cortinas
<eloi_carneiro> o interessante é que eu procurei ele nos processos e não achei
<eloi_carneiro> será que o mir tem que ativar
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<CyL> hggdh: O que está achando do modelo semi rolling do LTS?
<hggdh> CyL: ainda estou meio na espera -- na verdade, só após a liberação da 13.10 é que realmente saberemos
<hggdh> CyL: mas, como sempre, o meu laptop estará no semi-rolling
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: eu acho que sim
<CyL> hggdh: Mas já tem optins pro 12.04 no stack do X e do kernel
<hggdh> CyL: ah, sim, havia me esquicido da 12.04
<CyL> hggdh: Eu achei legal a idéia de manter os aplicativos estaveis e lancar opcoes de optin para o kernel e o X
<hggdh> sim, ambos o kernel e X são atualizados
<hggdh> também
<hggdh> eventualmente, teremos que trabalhar com a complexidade de manter a full-rolling release
<hggdh> s/manter a/manter uma/
<CyL> hggdh: a 13.10 já vai ser full rolling?
<hggdh> esta coisa de miswturar Ingles e Portugues confunde-me a vida...
<hggdh> CyL: esta era a espectativa: a partir da 13.10, inclusive, teriamos um rolling release
<hggdh> CyL: é claro, as LTS ainda saem
<hggdh> isto seria feito via uma nova "sequencia" de arquivos
<CyL> hggdh: Heh, eu pessoalmente prefiro ficar no LTS, o dinamismo de uma full rolling não é algo que me agrada
<CyL> hggdh: Embora eu tenha gostado desse semi rolling disfarçado do LTS
<hggdh> CyL: heh. Era parte do meu trabalho, e ainda gosto de ajudar nisto :-)
<CyL> hggdh: Há os aventureiros e os não tão aventureiros :D
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> mas, seguindo: podemos então, ter: (1) 13.10 estável, com eventual upgrade para a 14.04 (que também será LTS); (2) 13.10 rolling
<hggdh> no (2), teoricamente, saimos da 13.10 para a full rolling
<CyL> hggdh: COmo ficam as áreas de estágio dos pacotes?
<hggdh> CyL: ainda teriamos freeze points, e -- creio -- funcionaria como agora -- o que daria uma estabilidade ao LTS
<CyL> hggdh: COm os freeze points antecedendo o lançamento das LTS?
<hggdh> agora, por exemplo, estamos em um hard freeze -- sem mudança de versão, sem novos pacotes. Excepto, é claro, se autorizados pelo release manager
<hggdh> CyL: pelo menos. Não estou por dentro dos detalhes.
<hggdh> Mas tenho que descobrir...
<hggdh> CyL: se formos, realmente, para uma rolling release, só teriamos freezes antecedendo uma LTS. Não sei se isto já vai ocorrer
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, faz sentido, imagina o tranco que seria
<hggdh> pois é...
<CyL> hggdh: De qualquer forma, para mim o modelo atual da LTS está ótimo. Talvez alguns outros pacotes importantes poderiam ser atualizados junto com o kernel e o X, mas acho que para esse momento é pedir demais.
<hggdh> eu concordo. Eu não vejo muita vantagem em manter uma versão como LTS e modificar tudo
<hggdh> kernel e X eu entendo
<CyL> hggdh: Sim, é o que faz mais sentido mesmo
<hggdh> CyL: e ter algo um pouco mais moderno que RedHat/SUSE/Oracle
<hggdh> (o Oracle Linux em uso no meu trabalho ainda roda Python 2.6_
<hggdh> eu não sei se eles já chegaram nos kernel 3.x...
<CyL> hggdh: Na verdade com os releases de ponto, a Canonical teve uma sacada legal. Quem não quiser atualizar, não precisa, mas mesmo em servidores, quem quiser, pode seguir em frente. E dar manutenção de longo prazo somente do kernel e da pilha do X é muito melhor do que o release inteiro
<hggdh> CyL: concordo em genero número e grau
<CyL> hggdh: Sem contar que o próprio ambiente estṕavel de uma LTS faz total sentido para administradores. Imagine ter que ficar lidando com idiossincrasias de cada nova versão de uma biblioteca por exemplo
<hggdh> CyL: qualquer sysadmin iria a loucura
<CyL> hggdh: Pois é, foi uma sacada interessante. Às vezes as melhores soluções são as mais simples...
<dutra> alguem sabe ai sobre drive de notebook samsumg que eu possa usar o umbutu nele
<CyL> Ubuntu não é uma palavra difícil de se pronuncar em português.
<CyL> Até entendo que quando dizemos Ubúntu (que aliás é a prunúncia correta) ao invés de Ubuntú as pessoas podem entender que a grafia é Ubunto, mas tenho ficado com o coração dopido tantas vezes por aqui...
<CyL> *doído
 * CyL away
<hggdh> heh
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-15
<Iarle> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Iarle> Placa mãe :         ASRock N68-S3 FX Processador:      AMD Sempron(tm) 145 Processor 2.80 GHz Memória RAM:  4,00 GB
<Iarle> Queria saber se devo colocar Ubuntu 13.04 32 ou 64bits
<Iarle> ?
<Iarle> astroo você sabe me informar isso ?
<Iarle> Gente meu computador é Placa mãe : ASRock N68-S3 FX  Processador:AMD Sempron(tm) 145 Processor 2.80 GHz  Memória RAM:  4,00 GB
<Iarle> Queria saber se coloco o Ubuntu 13.04 de64bits ou 32bits
<Iarle> então qual devo usar ?
<astroo-> Iarle  nao sei
<Iarle> ok
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Iarle> ok
<Iarle> eu tenho outra dúvida. Eu estava testando o Ubuntu 13.04 32 bits e depois de alguns minutos ele ficou travando
<Iarle> ele travou porque faltou eu instalar ele no meu pc para usar o meu drive de video ou o q ?
<Darkmoon> Alguém online?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<Iarle> amigo eu estava testanto o Ubuntu 13.04 no meu computador e depois de alguns minutos ele travou  ele travou porque ? será que ele so funciona bem quando esta instalado ? porque eu me lembro de ter tirado a versão 12.10 do meu pc por travamentos
<Darkmoon> to tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.04, fiz todos os procedimentos, porém, depois que a tela de carregamento some, aparee uma tela preta dizendo pra eu colocar códigos de comendo, o que seria isso?
<Darkmoon> comando*
<Iarle> O meu não apareceu isso não mas em compensação ficou o sistema travando toda hora  estou aqui para ver se alguem me ajuda tbm rsrs porque sei que no pc de outros funciona perfeitamente e poq no meu trava
<Darkmoon> rsrs
<leechex> travando? explique melhor
<Iarle> Darkmoon a tela preta apareceu depois que você instalou o sistema ?
<Iarle> porque eu sei que quando ele  fica inatalando aparece a telinha dele e depois ele reinicia
<Iarle> e ejeta o cd
<Darkmoon> isso n ocorreu
<Iarle> leechex vou falar com vc em pvp
<chouga> Iarle-> O travamento do sistema pode ser causado por diversas possibilidades. Mas, se o micro trava somente na hora de instalar o Ubuntu, recomendo baixar a ISO do site oficial e tentar novamente.
<chouga> Darkmoon-> Explique melhor a sua situação, por favor.
<Iarle> chouga o iso é oficial o sistema trava e só o mouse funciona
<Darkmoon> eu estava fazendo os seguintes processos para instalar o ubuntu, depois que eu baixei o ISO. eu gravei no dvd... reiniciei o meu notbook e iniciei o boot menu, selecionei-o e nada ocorreu, somente deu erro segundo a mensagem, depois, reiniciei de novo, porém desta vez eu cliquei no setup de instalação do programa salvo no dvd e selecionei a opção para ajuda na criação LiveDVD, depois de feito, pediu para reiniciar e fiz i
<Darkmoon> apareceu a tela de carregamento do ubuntu e fiquei esperando um certo tempo para ver o que acontecia, depois, de uns minutos apareceu uma tela como se fosse a tela de comando do windows...
<chouga> Iarle-> Muitas vezes, pode ocorrer algum erro durante o download, comprometendo assim a integridade da ISO. A questão é: A culpada é a ISO ou o seu hardware?
<chouga> Darkmoon-> E?
<Iarle> chouga vou testar na maquina virtual se travar vou rebaixar o ubuntu
<Iarle> ainda bem que meu DVD é RW rsrs
<Zignd> voce pode checar a integridade da iso
<theo_> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<theo_> estou com um notebook CCE e não consigo instalar o ubuntu 12.04
<theo_> já tentei fazer o boot via pen drive, mas não consigo
<theo_> vi em alguns foruns que as pessoas não conseguiam nem com versões anteriores
<theo_> alguém saberia como resolvo este problema?
<licensed_> theo_, porque nao o 13?
<licensed_> theo_, vc tentou o modo de acessibilidade? acho que é tecla F6
<theo_> não
<theo_> é só segurar a tecla?
<theo_> vou tentar. quanto ao 13, tentei o boot direto do vista e não rolou
<licensed_> na hora do boot
<theo_> vi no site que o 12 seria mais recomendado
<licensed_> parece que é quando pede o idioma
<licensed_> ahh
<licensed_> vc tentou dentro do windows
<theo_> tentei o boot direto do pen drive tb
<hggdh> só uma observação, não é '13' ou '12', é 12.04, ou 12.10, ou 13.04, ou 13.10
<hggdh> a versão sugerida para quem está a começar no Ubuntu é a 12.04 -- esta é uma versão se suporte extendido -- 5 anos
<theo_> 12.04
<theo_> foi a versão que usei
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém sabe como faço para o pidgin abrir direto para uma de e-mail
<Cesar_Augusto> ?
<theo_> tentei o F6 e não deu certo agora
<Cesar_Augusto> tipo eu tenho várias contas no gmail e deixei para 2 verificarem SE recebi e-mail ... mas queria que o pidgin abrisse o e-mail do gamil da conta respectiva
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém sabe como faz isto ?
<Cesar_Augusto> onde configuro para ele logar pela respectiva conta no navegador e tal
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: até onde me lembro, pidgin não é cliente de email
<Cesar_Augusto> hggdh: como assim ?
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: pidgin é IM -- IRC (tipo aqui), Jabber, etc
<theo_> licensed: tentei F6 e não foi
<Cesar_Augusto> hggdh:  eu falo do alerta que o pidgin gera , não sei se tu sabe ou sabia que tem está função no pidgin ...
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: ah, OK. Não, não sabia, abandonei o pidgin vários anos atras
<Cesar_Augusto> hggdh:  dai quando clico no alerta , ele abre o site do e-mail e tal , tipo gmail ... MAS ele abre com a conta que está logada no respectivo navegador , ele não puxa o login do respectivo e-mail
<Cesar_Augusto> hggdh:  hum
<Cesar_Augusto> hggdh:  tá usando qual programa ?
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: para email o claws-mail, para IRC o weechat. Não uso MSM, Yahoo-whatever, e outros
<Cesar_Augusto> hum, eu uso :( gtalk , msn , irc, chat do facebook , tudo pelo pidgin aqui :D
<SemiP> Galera, alguém aí lembra de como mudar a ordem de boot no Grub 2?
<SemiP> os métodos que eu vi nuns sites até agora só ensinam de um jeito que não dá certo :/
<astroo-> SemiP  da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<KurtKraut> SemiP, provavelmente o que você achou era instruções para versões anteriores ao GRUB 2, não?
<SemiP> Deu uma travadinha aqui haha
<KurtKraut> SemiP, provavelmente o que você achou era instruções para versões anteriores ao GRUB 2, não?
<SemiP> KurtKraut provavelmente sim. Porém eu li um Log sobre o Grub 2 e vi esse tal de 40_custom que dá pra personalizar sem ficar preocupado com atualizações que sobreescrevem o grub.cfg
<SemiP> como eu uso esse 40_custom? Da mesma forma que faço pra modificar o grub.cfg/
<SemiP> ?***
<KurtKraut> SemiP, não sei.
<SemiP> KurtKraut valeu a atenção cara mas já achei aqui como configura ele :3
<SemiP> AGORA VAI
<SemiP> #SeuMadruga no #SuporteUbuntu-br
<SeuMadruga> preciso pagar aluguel
<SemiP> HAHAHA
<SemiP> Log de Eventos:
<SemiP> Tarefa: Alterar ordem de boot no Grub 2
<SemiP_> tá impossivel esse chat hoje
<SemiP_> ?
<hggdh> SemiP_: aqui não é botequim.
<SemiP_> concordo
<hggdh> SemiP_: então, por favor, pare com isto
<SemiP_> falo ae modera :3
<rodrigo> então, estou com um problema. utilizei um pen drive para realizar a instalação do ubuntu, mas na hora de realizar a instalação o hd do pc não é identificado, como poderia resolver isto?
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, em que momento da instalação você se refere?
<rodrigo> Opa! Assim estou começando a mexer com Ubuntu agora então não entendo muito. Eu coloco o pendrive logo depois da bios para assim carregar o programa Ubuntu, ai quando abre a janela de instalação do programa aparece que não existe memoria suficuente, fui verificar no gparter e o HD do pc não é identificado, apenas o USB
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, você tem espaço não particionado livre no HD para criar uma partição para o Ubuntu e instalar nesta partição o sistema?
<rodrigo> Uhn, é vou precisar ver como posso resolver isto utilizava o Win Vista e do nada parou de funcionar, por isso tentando se livrar logo eu tentei instalar o Ubuntu, mas pelo visto não vai rolar assim direto.
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, não tenho a facilidade de explicar isso por aqui mas, resumidamente: você pode entrar no "Experimentar o Ubuntu sem instalar" e através desta sessão de destkop rodar ogparted. Com ele, redimensionar a partição do Windows para que ela fique menor
<KurtKraut> E criar espaço não particionado no HD
<KurtKraut> Durante a instalação do Ubuntu, você manda ele usar esse espaço não particionado recém criado
<rodrigo> Oh! Valeu pela dica! Eu vou tentar aqui, afinal estou gostando do Ubuntu , mesmo utilizando ele ha apenas poucas horas e como me parece que é possivel instalar algunas programas da adobe provavel que eu adote em definitivo ele
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, programas da Adobe dependendo da versão não vai rodar bem.
<rodrigo> certo
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, você pode usar o Ubuntu como seu OS definitivo e quando for trabalhar com os softwares da Adobe, rodar em máquina virtual
<rodrigo> Entendi, é vou precisar aprender mais sobre o Ubuntu, não entendo muito. mas parece ser bem interessante
<rodrigo> é rodei o gparter e la tb não apareceu o hd
<rodrigo> a unica coisa que apareceu foi o pendrive
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, tem certeza? Me mostra um screenshot disso.
<rodrigo> file:///home/ubuntu/Imagens/Captura%20de%20tela%20de%202013-09-15%2002:09:35.png
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, você precisa fazer o upload da imagem em algum site. Dizer onde o arquivo está na sua máquina não adianta :P
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, experimenta nesse site: http://picpaste.com/
<KurtKraut> Nunca o usei, acabei de vê-lo no Google
<rodrigo> opa, desculpa ae, to meio perdido ainda
<rodrigo> ve se abre
<rodrigo> http://picpaste.com/Captura_de_tela_de_2013-09-15_02_09_35-enE4zZhA.png
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, dê uma olhada nesse screenshot: http://awesomescreenshot.com/0351ps3vf6
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, se você clicar onde pus a seta vermelha, ele não te dá a opção de escolher o HD?
<rodrigo> nada meu, apenas esta ai indicada na seta
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, sua resposta está esquisita.
<rodrigo> como assim
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, é impressão minha ou você tentou clicar no screenshot em vez de clicar no mesmo local que indiquei no screenshot só que no programa de verdade?
<rodrigo> nao nao eu cliquei no programa mesmo, falei da sete so para indicar. no programa so apresenta aquela opcao
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, Abre o terminal e execute o seguinte comando: cat /proc/partitions
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, e cola o resultado em http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rodrigo> http://picpaste.com/Captura_de_tela_de_2013-09-15_02_25_41-hbWpGh1H.png
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, que esquisito... que computador é esse?
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, você teve que alterar as configurações da BIOS para conseguir dar boot no pendrive?
<rodrigo> sim na bios conforme o guia que segui eu alterei uma sequencia lá para primeiro "rodar" o pen drive ao inves do hd
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, será que você não acabou desabilitando o HD como efeito colateral? Pois é o que me parece.
<rodrigo> vish, ai eu não faço ideia..
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, esse procedimento de ter que alterar a ordem do boot na BIOS é extremo e deve ser feito em último caso. Praticamente todo computador (só os mais antigos, de fabricação de antes de 2003 não tem) uma tecla para ser pressionada durante o boot para que se abra um menu de boot
<KurtKraut> Esse menu de boot permite que você escolha a partir de qual dispositivo você quer dar boot e então você escolhe o pendrive
<KurtKraut> Já vi computadores que a tecla a ser apertada é um destes: TAB, F2, F7, F8, F12.
<KurtKraut> Se não me falha a memória, a maioria dos fabricantes opta por F12
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, podemos fazer um teste. Desligue o computador, retire o pendrive, não altere a BIOS, deixe ela como está agora e ligue de novo
<rodrigo> entendi,
<KurtKraut> Se ele não conseguir dar boot no HD na ausência do pendrive, significa que necessariamente as configurações atuais de BIOS desabilitaram o HD
<rodrigo> certo
<rodrigo> bom vou lá fazer o procedimento, obrigado pela atençao cara!
<KurtKraut> rodrigo, de nada.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rssolivei> rssolivei, teste
<rssolivei> rssolivei, teste
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<omelete> tarde
<henrique> boa tarde !
<henrique> ????
<henrique> alguem ai ?
<PhoenixBR> pessoal
<PhoenixBR> tow precisando da ajuda de vcs pra descobrir o chipset da minha wireless
<PhoenixBR> como faço pra descobrir isso?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Pesquisas no Google, analise a saída de lsub e do dmesg, são os métodos que eu usaria.
<CyL> *análise da saída
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Fora do pvt por favor
<PhoenixBR> CyL: ok então
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Posso te ajuda sem problema, mas não posso fazer por você. Já pesquisou no google?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: mas pesquisar peloq?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: tipo, não sei nem qual a placa do wifi
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Não tem nada escrito nela?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: onboard
<PhoenixBR> CyL: mas desconfio que seja um Atheros
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Pelo modelo da placa mãe então, ou do laptop se esse for o caso
<omelete> lspci ñ mostra isso?
<PhoenixBR> num tem nenhum CyL programa que veja isso pra mim não?
<CyL> omelete: Pode ser que mostre, é um outro método que ele pode tentar
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Como eu disse pode usar o lsub (ou o lspci como o omelete sugeriu), ou analisar a saída do dmesg
<omelete> lspci/lsusb -s xx:xx -vv
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<PhoenixBR> CyL: das muitas coisas que vi depois que digitel lspci
<PhoenixBR> CyL: 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<PhoenixBR> CyL: é isso? Isso já é o chipset?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Pronto, descobriu!
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Sim
<PhoenixBR> CyL: já é o chipset? :O
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Sim, já é o chipset!
<PhoenixBR> CyL: :D
<PhoenixBR> CyL: agora vem a outra bronca. Tow tentando auditar rede wifi com o aircrack
<PhoenixBR> CyL: manjas?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: O que vc quer saber?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: o tal do patch
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Descukpe a pergunta, mas vc está tentando auditar uma rede wifi, e não sabia nem como descobrir o chipset da sua placa wireless?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: exatamente
<CyL> PhoenixBR: De quem é essa rede?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: minha :P
<CyL> PhoenixBR: E o que precisa ser auditada nela?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: descobrir ssid oculta
<PhoenixBR> CyL: projeto de faculdade man
<CyL> PhoenixBR: A rede não é sua?!
<PhoenixBR> CyL: vou colocar ela oculta e preciso encontrar a ssid dela
<PhoenixBR> CyL: usando aircrack
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Pq precisa ser o aircrack?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: rapaz, a especificação do projeto foi essa
<PhoenixBR> CyL: tentei usar o backtrack via VM mas só com USB card
<PhoenixBR> daí tow tentando aqui no Ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> CyL: que pouco sei mexer. Sim, sou windows user
<PhoenixBR> CyL: e aí man? Sabes como faço agora pra usar o patch? Tem o site do aircrack http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=patching
<PhoenixBR> CyL: mas ele ajuda a colocar o patch depois de vc ter escolhido o patch
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Desculpe camarada, mas eu acho que seria irresponsável eu fornecer essa ajuda sem conhecer melhor vc ou o seu projeto. O propóstio parece legítimo, mas o aircrack é uma ferramenta muito abusada.
<PhoenixBR> CyL: hãn?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Seria análogo, no meu ponto de vista, alguém entrar aqui e pergunta como se fabrica explosivos caseiros.
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Entendeu a analogia?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: rapaz, bem mal usada
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Pois é.
<PhoenixBR> CyL: se você pensar bem, auditar wifi é questão de saber um pouco mais do assunto
<PhoenixBR> CyL: e ainda mais quando é uma disciplina de uma universidade conceituada
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Não tenho dúvida, assim como explosivos caseiros podem ser uma forma de se estudar o armazenamento seguro de itens domésticos. Mas eu tambpem pode ser outra coisa, e eu não conheço nem você, nem o seu projeto.
<PhoenixBR> CyL: apenas precisava saber como colocar esse patch man, o resto é usar o airmon, airodump, aireplay, coisas assim...
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Não leve para o lado pessoal, mas eu sugrio consultar seu professor. Se ele deu o projeto, pelo menos essa ajuda ele tem que fornecer.
<PhoenixBR> CyL: bom, mas de boa, já me ajudou bastante =)
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Por curiosidade, qual o nome da matéria?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: seria uma boa se pudesse me ajudar com essa cara
<PhoenixBR> CyL: tem uns ath5 aqui na pasta
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Qual o nome da matéria?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: e um ath9k
<PhoenixBR> CyL: Sistemas de comunicação
<PhoenixBR> CyL: e então CyL, podes me ajudar nessa?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: tow um pouco perdido aqui, acho que preciso saber o driver desse chipset, certo?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Desculpe amigo. Eu estou entrabdo em contato com o professor Paulo
<CyL> Gonçalves
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Desculpe amigo. Eu estou entrabdo em contato com o professor Paulo Gonçalves Cin da UFPE, ele é a pessoa correta?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: De qualquer forma, mesmo que ele não seja o professor em questão, tenho certeza que esse contato vai ser proveitoso.
<PhoenixBR> CyL: uhum, ele mesmo
<PhoenixBR> CyL: alguma bronca?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Não de forma nenhuma, não com você.
<PhoenixBR> CyL: vai entrar em contato com ele pra depois me ajudar, é isso?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Mas vou explicar para ele o meu ponto de vista, e que talvez ele devesse explorar um pouco mais sobre como usar o aircrack em sala de aula.
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Vou sugerir à ele abordar isso em sala de aula, explicar como deve ser feito. Acho que isso vai te ajudar né?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: opa, com certeza rapaz. Não sei ao certo, mas talvez ele tenha abordado em sala e eu tenha faltado =)
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Bom, aí vai ficar feio pra vc né ;)
<PhoenixBR> CyL: como assim CyL, na minha inocência, o que tem de feio pra mim rapaz?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Se ele tiver abordado em sala de aula, e vc tiver faltado.
<PhoenixBR> CyL: bom, aí nesse caso, tow fazendo certo vindo aqui e correndo atrás, certo?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: o objetivo é claro, mostrar que redes wifi ocultas não são tão "ocultas" assim
<PhoenixBR> CyL: agora não sabia que ia encontrar dificuldades desse tipo =\
<PhoenixBR> CyL: e se você puder me ajudar com essa, eu agradeço
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Desculpe, mas eu também prezo pelo conceito que em alguns lugares é conhecido como "perito responsável".
<PhoenixBR> CyL: é só me dar uma ajuda nessa questão do patch pra ser instalado
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Heh, deixa eu colar uma coisa aqui do início da conversa:
<CyL> 17:43 < CyL> PhoenixBR: Posso te ajuda sem problema, mas não posso fazer por você. Já pesquisou no google?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Além do mais aqui é um canal de suporte técnico ao usuário, não uma sala de aula.
<PhoenixBR> CyL: ow man, eu entendo se você não souber também, é só dizer
<PhoenixBR> CyL: nesse caso, não vou fazer vc ir no google pra buscar isso pra mim
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Não tem relação com saber camarada. Tem relação que temos que ter cuidado ao passar certo conhecimentos adiante.
<PhoenixBR> CyL: mas se vc já soubesse, era tranquilo passar isso pra mim, não?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Não.
<PhoenixBR> CyL: ah certo, entendi. então deixa eu trocar a pergunta
<PhoenixBR> CyL: Olá CyL, você saberia me informar como descubro o driver do chipset da placa wireless Atheros que tenho aqui?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Vc já descobriu o chipset. O driver já vem no kernel do Linux.
<PhoenixBR> CyL: ótimo! e como eu sei qual é?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<CyL> PhoenixBR: ^ é ESSE
<CyL> Desculpe o caps
<PhoenixBR> esse mesmo
<PhoenixBR> CyL: quando dei aquele comando lspci apareceu em uma das linhas um tal de ath9
<PhoenixBR> ath9k
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Estou afirmando, e não perguntando. Esse *é* o seu chipset.
<PhoenixBR> CyL: hum, esse é o chipśet, não?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: o driver não é esse tal de ath9k não?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Acredito que sim. Vc já entendeu o que está prestes a fazer?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Vc já recompilou o kernel do Linux alguma vez?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: vixe, não. Vou seguir um tutorial do proprio site do aircrack
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Boa sorte
<PhoenixBR> CyL: eu só precisava saber qual patch vou precisar usar
<PhoenixBR> CyL: só me diz uma coisa, vc que já usou o aircrack, é por aí mesmo que eu devo ir? Tow indo na direção certa?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: só quero encontrar essa danada dessa rede oculta man
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Ele é uma das alternativas. Existem outras.
<PhoenixBR> CyL: apresento, ganho minha nota, e pronto!
<PhoenixBR> CyL: blza, novamente agradeço pela ajuda!
<PhoenixBR> CyL: e vê se pega leve aí no contato com o professor...
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Heh, não tem problema o seu nick aparecer né?
<PhoenixBR> CyL: pois eh, tem sim. Na verdade, acho que não tow fazendo nada de errado aqui
<PhoenixBR> CyL: sou um estudante procurando ajuda
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Não, não está. Mas pode ser que ele fique chateado com vc.
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Tudo bem, eu descaracterizo
<PhoenixBR> CyL: exatamente
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Quer que eu te bote em cópia no email :D
<PhoenixBR> CyL: heuhuaehu quero sim. De qualquer forma, se puder deixar pra fazer esse contato daqui a 2 semanas (termina a disciplina)
<PhoenixBR> CyL: :D
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Já estou escrevendo, depois me conta o resultado, a nossa conversa vai seguir em anexo com o email
<PhoenixBR> CyL: certo, vc sabe meu email?
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Não, mas tem certeza que quer que eu o coloque em cópia? O seu email vai aparecer para ele também...
<PhoenixBR> então não né... me manda em um email separado
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Heh, aí não.. bom, preciso me ausentar agora, um abraço
<PhoenixBR> CyL: :P
<PhoenixBR> CyL: novamente, obrigado pela ajuda
<CyL> PhoenixBR: Pronto, já foi
<JoBArTe_Skuld> boa noite a todos
<JoBArTe_Skuld> como eu faço um backup ou uma cópia da chave GPG?
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-08
<clayton> boa noite a todos
<clayton> poderiam me ajudar
<clayton> mas é sobre o CakePHP
<astroo-> clayton  ola poe sempre a duvida toda
<astroo-> isso ja e outra historia
<clayton> Já fiz quase toda a configuração do cake
<clayton> só que não estou conseguindo tirar a página padrão deles
<clayton> que á pagina do framework
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PINGU_> tem alguem que n seja bot aqui?  rss
<Soares25> Bom diaa
<Soares25> precisando de um help, coisa simples
<mercurie> bom dia
<mercurie> se eu puder ajudar...
<Soares25> como instalo o patch do pipelight no Choromium
<Soares25> desse link http://pipelight.net/cms/chrome-chromium.html
<Soares25> Começando no mundo Ubuntu mercurie
<Soares25> estou precisando rodar o pipelight no navegador tipo Chrome, consegui faze-lo funcionar no Firefox
<mercurie> Nunca fiz isso não, tô dando uma olhada no site que você mandou
<Soares25> ok
<mercurie> Dá uma olhada nessa página, no mesmo site, http://pipelight.net/cms/install/installation-ubuntu.html
<mercurie> são os comandos pra instalar por ppa, é mais simples
<Soares25> ok
<mercurie> Acho que você vai precisar ativar depois (sudo pipelight-plugin --enable pipelight)
<Soares25> era disso que eu
<Soares25> estava precisando, desses comandos
<Soares25> vou ver se consigo resolver aqui
<mercurie> acho que o comando pra ativar vai ser assim, sudo pipelight-plugin --enable pipelight-plugin
<Soares25> ok
<mercurie> tô instalando aqui também pra ver como é
<Soares25> ok, vou fechar todos os navegadores aqui
<soares25> de volta
<soares25> não instalou no Chromium
<mercurie> tô vendo aqui no meu
<mercurie> dá um segundo que vou testar aqui
<soares25> ok
<soares25> naquele link que eu mandei, tem um patch para faer o download
<soares25> só que eu não sei os comandos para instalar quando eu baixo esse patch
<mercurie> vou ver aqui
<soares25> valeu
<leo_barros> Bom dia.
<soares25> bom dia
<soares25> leo_barros, estou tentando instalar e ativa o pipelight no Chromium. No Firefox esta ok, porem eu preciso de um navegador tipo Chromes para rodar umas plataformas.
<soares25> neste link eu achei um patch, mas após o download eu não sei executar a instalação
<soares25> http://pipelight.net/cms/chrome-chromium.html
<mercurie> Depois de instalar tente o seguinte comando aí sudo pipelight-plugin --enable silverlight
<mercurie> pra ativar o silverlight
<soares25> Já esta ativado
<soares25> Porem somente no fitefox
<soares25> joguei o comando, continuo na mesma, sem comunicação com o Chromium. No seu ativou?
<mercurie> no meu eu queria ver se ativava o unity3d ou o flash, não vai não
<soares25> no meu, se eu nao estiver enganado eu ativei o flash pelo central de programas
<mercurie> quando fiz essa instalação eu coloquei o chrome e é o que uso normalmente
<mercurie> principalmente por causa do flash
<leo_barros> para instalar o flash e outros codecs eu uso o ubuntu-restricted-extras
<leo_barros> a questão do pipelight é que tem que sair do navegador. Tem um passo a passo para isso.
<leo_barros> Tenta esse link do Edivaldo Brito. http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-instalar-o-pipelight-no-ubuntu-e-derivados-para-obter-suporte-a-silverlight-no-seu-navegador-no-linux/
<soares25> Eu já fiz o passo a passo do Edivaldo
<soares25> sendo que a nova versão do Chromes retirou o suporte ao pipelight
<soares25> e no site do pipelight eles disponibilizamum patch que se comunicar com o Chromium
<soares25> porem apos baixar o patch, eu não sei como efetuar a instalação
<Furlan> Bom dia, tenho uma dúvida quanto ao bloqueio do Whatsapp pelo squid, estou tendo dificuldade com isso, será que, alguém sabe uma solução?
<DVPH> bom dia turma
<leo_barros> Bom dia
<oliverio> bom dia
<DVPH> quais os requisitos de sistema do Ubuntu-14.04
<leo_barros> Po gosto de usar 2GB de memo
<leo_barros> para começar, mas ideal é ter uma placa de videos de 256 minimo e
<leo_barros> vai depender da máquina que vai instalar o ubuntu
<DVPH> to com tenho um NB Intelbras... bas
<DVPH> basicao
<DVPH> 2gb de ram
<DVPH> hd de 120
<leo_barros> O meu pc tem 6GB, 500GB e ati radeon de 256 MB
<leo_barros> com essa configuração
<leo_barros> e a placa de video. Falo isso por causa do Unity
<DVPH> tem alguma distribuicao do ubuntu que seja mais limpa
<mercurie> DVPH, teste por exemplo o xubuntu, ou lubuntu. A diferença para o ubuntu é a interface que é mais leve
<leo_barros> chega a ficar bem pesado as vezes. Então será preciso trocar a interface gráfico. Uso o cinnamon para deixar bem leve
<DVPH> ok
<DVPH> vou formatar ele hj e fazer alguns testes
<leo_barros> Iria no lubuntu, mas quando instalo o ubuntu no meu pc. Instalo logo o cinnamon
<leo_barros> Da uma lida. Se gostar, instala: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/new-cinnamon-ubuntu-14-04-ppa-stable
<DVPH> vou começar com o ubuntu e ver o comportamento
<leo_barros> sabe a placa de vídeo?
<DVPH> nao sei dizer
<mercurie> Depois de instalar ele, DVPH, você pode instalar outras interfaces e escolher qual vai usar na hora do login. Se o ubuntu não ficar legal, você pode testar outras interfaces sem necessariamente formatar. Faça os testes antes de escolher uma distribuição nova.
<DVPH> baixo pela central de programas do ubuntu mesmo
<DVPH> ?
<mercurie> sim
<mercurie> algumas interfaces estão disponíveis na central de programas
<mercurie> outras precisam que os repositórios sejam adicionados, nada complicado
<mercurie> salve aí pra consultas futuras http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/nao-desinstale-o-ubuntu-apenas-mude-a-interface/, dê uma olhada na interface lxde e xfce, são as mais tranquilas. Tem interfaces que são ainda mais leves mas podem não sem muito bonitas e tal
<Elfon> Pessoal, o pc aqui parou de impirmir na impressora em rede...até desabilitei o firewall, o que posso fazer mais?
<BrunoPT> tente fazer ping á impressora
<Elfon> resolvi...do nada o sistema mudou o endereço de ip da impressora...affff
<Elfon> BrunoPT: vlw pela atenção
<BrunoPT> Elfon: de nada, para evitar problemas pode colocar a impressora com ip fixo. tenha em atenção a reserva no dhcp para evitar conflitos
<Elfon> BrunoPT: eu coloco ip  fixo via dhcp sim...acho bem mais prático fazer isso no roteador
<Elfon> o estranho é que o sistema mudou o ip sem eu mexer em nada...aí dava erro
<Elfon> faço ip fixo pelo MacAdress (acho q é isso)
<BrunoPT> sim, o servidor dhcp da automaticamente o enderço "fixo" á maquina
<BrunoPT> verifique se por algum motivo a impressora esta a ignorar o dhcp e a usar ip manual, ou se o router desconfigurou
<Elfon> BrunoPT: acho que foi um bug...a impressora tá com o ip certo...foi o meu pc que mudou o ip da impressora
<zanin> Olá pessoal! Alguem sabe o nome do app que o instalador do ubuntu chama para configurar a rede durante a instalacao?
<sistematico> Network Manager?
<zanin> sistematico: mas como eu chamo ele novamente? dpkg-reconfigure alguma coisa?
<sistematico> Sim.
<sistematico> zanin, dpkg-reconfigure network-manager ou networking
<sistematico> Não sei ao certo.
<sistematico> De qualquer forma deve existir o ícone pra configurar a rede, se é isso que deseja.
<zanin> sistematico: nao achei nao.. Na vdd nao tem interface grafica.. é para montar um tutorialzinho para outras pessoas que irao configurar futuras maquinas... esse comando eu ja usei, mas nao lembro de como era :(
<esda> olá a todos
<esda> alguem pode me ajudar!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<leo_barros> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<leo_barros> blz
<mirqui> legal :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mercurie> opa
<galvao> boa tarde
<Guest9437> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola
<Guest9437> estou com um problema no meu note ubuntu 14.04
<Guest9437> asus
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<Guest9437> acabei de atualizar os drives da intel e ao reininciar a tela fica preta acendendo e apagando com apenas a seta do mouse aparecendo
<Guest9437> astroo, conforme este sie   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/intel-linux-graphics-driver-installer-1-0-5t
<astroo-> eu nao sei
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest9437> ok
<Guest9437> f4lk0n , to recisando de auxilio, tem como me ajudar
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Galvao35> astroo, pronto ,udei
<Galvao35> mudei
<astroo-> ok
<Galvao35> boa tarde, estou com problema logo depois de instalar e atualizar o   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/intel-linux-graphics-driver-installer-1-0-5
<BrunoPT> Galvao35: porque é que instalou drivers para intel?
<Galvao35> pq meu note e intel
<Galvao35> achei que ia melhorar o desempenho
<Galvao35> agora fica a tela preta piscando
<BrunoPT> posso estar errado mas acho que o Kernel ja tem driver intel
<Galvao35> estou pelo live cd querendo uma ajuda para ver se recupero
<Galvao35> tem como reverter isso
<Galvao35> BrunoPT, tem como reverter isso
<BrunoPT> Galvao35: entre no sistema, se fizer Ctrl+Alt+F2 pede para fazer login?
<Galvao35> estou no live cd
<Pcsantos> Boa noite!
<Pcsantos> Como poderia arrumar a questao do cooler ficar funcionando sempre na velocidade maxima? ubuntu 13.04
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Pcsantos> obrigado
<astroo-> Pcsantos  ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-09
<xcapeleirox> Oi.
<astroo-> ola
<xcapeleirox> Estou usando o ubuntu pela primeira vez.
<xcapeleirox> to usando
<xcapeleirox> steam
<xcapeleirox> aqui
<astroo-> ok
<xcapeleirox> sabe dizer se todos os jogos q eu tenho na steam vai funcionar no ubuntu?
<astroo-> nao sei
<Rudolf> xcapeleirox: não vão
<astroo-> mas finalmente o linux ja nao 1 merda nesse cmpo
<xcapeleirox> você usa battle net pra jogar os jogos da blizzard ( diablo III, e starcraft II ) ?
<Rudolf> xcapeleirox: isso é para windows, não para linux
<Rudolf> xcapeleirox: não perca seu tempo com isso no linux
<xcapeleirox> nem com wine?
<xcapeleirox> Obrigado à mesma.
<Rudolf> xcapeleirox: curte gambiarra?
<xcapeleirox> s
<xcapeleirox> acho que sim.
<Rudolf> xcapeleirox: se isso foi um sim, use o PlayOnLinux
<xcapeleirox> tenho um primo meu que usa arch linux, mas ele não joga.
<xcapeleirox> ah boa
<Rudolf> xcapeleirox: mas fala sério, eu acho burrice jogar no linux
<xcapeleirox> legal
<Rudolf> xcapeleirox: perda de tempo
<Rudolf> xcapeleirox: jogue no windows, é melhor, feito para ele
<Rudolf> xcapeleirox: e trabalhe no linux
<xcapeleirox> tenho windows, não há problema.
<xcapeleirox> certo.
<xcapeleirox> Legal
<Rudolf> xcapeleirox: então...
<xcapeleirox> obrigado.
<astroo-> 1 dia...
<astroo-> os jogos vao rolar melhor em linux que em windows
<xcapeleirox> alguns já rolam, não?
<xcapeleirox> Vi uns vídeos no yt.
<xcapeleirox> confirmam?
<astroo-> acho que sim uns pouquinhos
<astroo-> xcapeleirox  ve o privado
<xcapeleirox> será que alguem pode me falar como ver a lista de programas abertos pra depois eu executar o killall?
<licensed_> ps aux
<xcapeleirox> obrigado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lacabeza> olá, pessoal
<lacabeza> eu tô com uma dúvida sobre apach2 / virtualhosts, que é o seguinte:
<lacabeza> eu tenho várias virtuais hosts configuradas aqui e talz
<lacabeza> dentre elas, tem a 000-default.conf (primeira a ser carregada) que só permite acesso pra mim mesmo (localhost)
<lacabeza> e depois tem a 100-lac-local.conf, que permite acesso para todos
<lacabeza> dai quando eu acesso minha máquina de outro pc, dá acesso negado...
<lacabeza> para liberar o acesso e usar a configuração 100-lac-local.conf, teria que renomear o arquivo para 000-lac-local.conf e o 000-default.conf para 100-default.conf
<lacabeza> estou correto?
<BrunoPT> erro 403?
<gfnasc> ..
<felip> Como que instalo o ubutun ?
<felip> Como que instalo o ubutun ?
<BrunoPT> ja fez download da ISO?
<felip> Estou baixando aqui, depois do download o que devo fazer ?
<felip> Pronto, o download terminou. Agora o que eu faço ?
<felip> Pronto, o download terminou. Agora o que eu faço ?
<BrunoPT> quer usar uma pendrive ou um dvd para a instalação?
<felip> Pendrive
<ricardofelippe> Olá
<ricardofelippe> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu na máquina da minha filha mas está aparecendo mensagem de erro na instalação
<ricardofelippe> Cannot download the metalink and thereford the ISO
<ricardofelippe> manda eu ver o arquivo wubi-14.04-rev286.log que não encontrei na pasta que disseram que deveria estar...
<asc> boa tarde!
<asc> algum de vcs depois da atualização de ontem perdeu o drive de ethernet ?
<asc> simplesmente sumiu da lista de pci
<neutersh> ricardofelippe, pode estar corrompido sua ISO
<neutersh> ricardofelippe, faça o download novamente e tente rodar, pode rodar direto não precisa instalar no hd, se mesmo assim não funcionar teste em outro computador.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<neutersh> astroo-, iae
<astroo-> neutersh  ola
<licensed_> alguem conhece programa pra benchmark de cartao sd?
<renebarbosa> licensed, eu costumo usar o próprio dd para testes de r/w em discos
<licensed> renebarbosa, o dd mostra velocidade é? meu pc travou mas achei o hdparm
<renebarbosa> corrijo
<renebarbosa> dd para testes de escrita
<renebarbosa> hdparm pra testes de leitura
<licensed> renebarbosa, o dd mostra velocidade media de escrita?
<renebarbosa> velocidade media nao
<renebarbosa> rene@inspiron-14z:~/Downloads$ dd if=/dev/zero of=teste.raw bs=1M count=512
<renebarbosa> 512+0 registros de entrada
<renebarbosa> 512+0 registros de saída
<renebarbosa> 536870912 bytes (537 MB) copiados, 1,69953 s, 316 MB/s
<renebarbosa> ele diz quanto tempo levou pra criar o arquivo
<renebarbosa> vc pode fazer testes criando arquivos de 256, 512, 1024, 2048
<renebarbosa> e relacionar as taxas
<diovane> hello im from brasil
<diovane> i can install ubuntu in a pc dell optiplex gx280?
<licensed> diovane, canal brasileiro, pode falar em br hehehe
<diovane> beleza!!kkk
<renebarbosa> licensed, por exemplo, esse que passei antes foi do meu disco sata
<renebarbosa> licensed, esse eh o do ssd: root@inspiron-14z:/opt# dd if=/dev/zero of=teste.raw bs=1M count=512
<renebarbosa> 512+0 registros de entrada
<renebarbosa> 512+0 registros de saída
<renebarbosa> 536870912 bytes (537 MB) copiados, 0,311203 s, 1,7 GB/s
<licensed> renebarbosa, pelo que vi ta mostrando a velocidade sim.. tentei copiar uma iso, deu 55mb/s
<diovane> consigo instalar o ubuntu nun dell antigo optiplex gx28o
<renebarbosa> criei um arquivo a partir do /dev/zero em menos de 0,4 s
<licensed> renebarbosa, tuas veloc sao 316mb/s e 1.7gb/s
<renebarbosa> hehe
<renebarbosa> SSD eh foda
<diovane> tentei o seven mas ele nao aceitou por falta de recursos do aero
<licensed> renebarbosa, eh note ou desk ai?
<renebarbosa> laptop
<licensed> renebarbosa, ate o sata ta rapido
<renebarbosa> o seu deu quanto?
<licensed> renebarbosa, ah eh pq eh arquivo pequeno.. se for grande vai baixar a velocidade.. aqui deu 274mb/s
<renebarbosa> sim
<renebarbosa> eu criei arquivos de 512 MB
<diovane> ola alguem?
<licensed> diovane, da pra instalar sim amigo. recomendo o xubuntu
<diovane> xubuntu, nao terei problemas com drivers usb?
<licensed> renebarbosa, vo comprar um ssd pro meu desk, o hd ta meio baleado
<diovane> interface é toda usb
<licensed> diovane, o sistema é o mesmo, ubuntu, so muda a interface gráfica que é o xfce, mais leve
<diovane> tu sabe como posso aumentar na bios memoria de video do dell lá está duas opções auto e 8mb
<diovane> nao to manjando muito esse dell não...
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-10
<douglasrpg> help /msg Nickserv identify
<douglasrpg> !paste
<ubotu-br> para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<bakhtin> o que é LVM?
<omelete> bakhtin,  é um gerenciador de volumes
<omelete> tipo vc pode adicionar hd, diminuir, aumentar partição on the fly
<bakhtin> qual é a vantagem?
<bakhtin> melhora no desempenho do SO?
<omelete> ñ
<bakhtin> como eu consigo saber se um problema é fisico ou algum conflito com o SO?
<omelete> tipo vc tem um /home de 500gb e vc ta achando pouco, ai vc compra um hd de 1tb,  ai vc pode adicionar aos 500gb, ficando 1,5 tb e vc ñ precisa formatar
<bakhtin> tipo de vez enquando to usando o touch pad o SO simplismente trava
<bakhtin> ah sim.
<omelete> tem q olhar nos logs para ver o q pode ser
<alvaro> Qual sistema operacional?
<bakhtin> kubuntu.
<bakhtin> tem um comando para isso?
<bakhtin> tem um comando para eu verificar se a algum conflito com SO ou é problema fisico?
<omelete> poh sei ñ
<omelete> tenta algum live cd linux ou win
<Rudolf> bakhtin: cara, qual que o problema que vc tem aí?
<Rudolf> bakhtin: responda no canal
<Rudolf> bakhtin: não converso em pvt
<bakhtin> ok
<bakhtin> mas consegue ler la?
<alvaro> 0.0.0.0
<Rudolf> bakhtin: não
<bakhtin> entao
<bakhtin> quando eu to usando o touchpad o SO simplismente trava.
<bakhtin> nao consigo usar
<bakhtin> mas isso so de vez enquando
<Rudolf> bakhtin: somente se usar o touchpad?
<Rudolf> bakhtin: vc tem apenas 1 pc?
<bakhtin> isso
<bakhtin> tenho outro
<Rudolf> bakhtin: bom, não existe comandos que te digam
<Rudolf> bakhtin: "seu hardware é incompatível"
<Rudolf> bakhtin: no máximo vc pode detectar problemas
<Rudolf> bakhtin: observando os logfiles
<Rudolf> bakhtin: em /var/log/
<bakhtin> sim
<Rudolf> bakhtin: eu acredito que, se vc quiser logicamente
<Rudolf> bakhtin: vc pode debugar este problemas assim como caçar soluções na internet
<Rudolf> bakhtin: primeiro passo é descobrir se está travando seu sistema todo ou apenas o ambiente gráfico
<Rudolf> bakhtin: por isso o segundo pc
<Rudolf> bakhtin: antes de travar configurar para que esse pc problemático possa receber conexões ssh
<Rudolf> bakhtin: e na hora que travar vc acessar a partir do outro pc
<Rudolf> bakhtin: e verificar os logs em tempo real
<Rudolf> bakhtin: se o touchpad travar apenas seu X, vc está com sorte
<Rudolf> bakhtin: vc pode brigar com o driver, ou mesmo desabilitar o touch
<Rudolf> bakhtin: mas se ele realmente travar o sistema, tu vai ter que sair realmente no braço com touch
<Rudolf> bakhtin: não é comum o sistema travar inteiramente
<bakhtin> é...mas eu consigo usar normalmente...de vez enquando que isso ocorre.
<Rudolf> bakhtin: melhor ainda
<Rudolf> bakhtin: cabe então vc fazer levantamento básico
<Rudolf> bakhtin: qual ser modelo de note, qual seu hardware e procurar na internet problema semelhante
<bakhtin> dell vostro 5470
<Rudolf> não conheço
<Rudolf> bakhtin: isso não é pra mim
<Rudolf> bakhtin: é para vc pesquisar
<Rudolf> alguma coisa como "touchpad problem ubuntu"
<Emilio_Eiji> bakhtin: acredito que o vostro 5470 seja compatível sim...
<Emilio_Eiji> bakhtin: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201307-14038/
<Emilio_Eiji> Rudolf: temos esse "Catálogo" pra saber se o hardware é compatível http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<Rudolf> Emilio_Eiji: não uso ubuntu
<Emilio_Eiji> tbm não hoaiuhoauhouhaoiahoha
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Mgasper> Boa a noite...
<Mgasper> Tenho apenas leitor de cd no meu computador qual versão eu baixo .iso para gravar em um cd e poder instalar o Ubuntu no meu computador?
<xGrind> Mgasper, nao le dvd?
<Mgasper> não lê apenas cd
<xGrind> Mgasper, mas usb tem ne?
<Mgasper> xGrind, minha placa mãe da bios não da boot com pen drive
<xGrind> ;x
<ptl> hah
<xGrind> Mgasper, é q as ultimas versoes do Ubuntu, só cabem em DVD ou vc pode instalar pelo pendrive
<Mgasper> xGrind pensei em baixar uma versão mais antiga e depois atualizar será que dá?
<xGrind> Mgasper, nao da
<xGrind> Mgasper, vc pode tentar outras distribuições baseadas no ubuntu. acho q lubuntu cabe no cd
<Mgasper> xGrind, existe alguma outra solução para meu caso?
<xGrind> aí vc instala o ubuntu-desktop
<Mgasper> xGring, estou fazendo o download dessa versão 12.04.4 Precise Pangolin LTS será que cabe em um cd?
<neutersh> dia !
<ramiro> bom dia
<ramiro> alguem sabe como baixo um programa pra ver os videos do facebook
<mercurie> ramiro, tenho batido cabeça pra fazer funcionar no firefox, chromium. Mas no chrome já vai sem precisar instalar nada.
<ramiro> baixo como o chrome
<mercurie> https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<mercurie> esse pra 64 bit
<neutersh>  No Iceweasel também roda mercurie
<Heitor> Bom dia
<mercurie> bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mpolitano> Bom dia!!!
<mpolitano> Isso não é uma pergunta, então não preciso esperar pela resposta...rsrs
<bakhtinjf> O kubuntu não vem com o Gimp instalado?
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=o+kubuntu+j%C3%A1+vem+como+jimp+instalado
<mirqui> acho que não , mas é fácil instalar
<Hugo> Olá pessoal, tudo bem?
<mirqui> blza :)
<Guest86041> Tenho um notebook que a fabricante não disponibiliza os drives para linux. Mesmo assim existe a possibilidade de eu instalar o Linux Ubuntu?
<mirqui> nem na canonical ?
<mirqui> vai ficar capenga ou vai dar tilt
<Guest86041> O meu notebook é um Avell
<mirqui> mas tem os driver linux , tenta eles
<mirqui> vê os drivers pela canonical ,
<mirqui> e pelo synaptic
<Guest86041> eu uso o windowns 8.1
<Guest86041> Se eu instalar o Ubuntu, o linux reconhece os drives automaticante?
<mirqui> pela canonical é a central de programas e o synaptic é . deb
<mirqui> ai não sei , pq o win 8.1 tem boot segugo
<mirqui> baixa a iso e tenta
<Guest86041> qual o link da canonical dos os drives disponiveis?
<mirqui> no máximo é não reconhecer o linux e entrar o win 8 somente
<mirqui> tenta a central de programas e o synaptic , mas vc vai ter que arriscar em instalar o linux
<mirqui> pq estes dois programas são do próprio linux mesmo
<mirqui> procura no google
<mirqui> win 8.1 faz dual boot com linux ubuntu
<mirqui> ou qual quer outro linux que tú quizer
<Guest86041> quero fik so com o ubuntu e deletar totalmente o windowns. Dacerto eufazer isso?
<mirqui> sim , na hora de instalar o linux ele pergunta
<mirqui> se vc vai querer instalar lado a lado
<mirqui> ou ficar só com o linux
<mirqui> vc usa modem 3g?
<Guest86041> shoow de bola. Então pode ser que ele reconheça os drives automaticamente?
<Guest86041> so uso Wifi
<mirqui> ele por padrão reconhece , mas por via das dúvidas , procura no google ou outro usuário avançado
<Guest86041> blz então
<mirqui> se seu note tem resalvas , dá uma procurada
<Guest86041> cansei do W8
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Guest86041> vi na net q o linux eh bem mais rápido e seguro
<mirqui> eu uso dual boot
<mirqui> pq o linux não consigo acertar o 3g
<mirqui> fora isso é tranquilo
<Guest86041> eu so uso o wi fi
<Guest86041> heehhe
<Guest86041> entao nao vou ter esse problema
<mirqui> então tranquilo :)
<Guest86041> existe muita diferença em termos de desempenho entre W e ubuntu?
<mirqui> eu acho mais rápido
<Guest86041> meu notebook eh bem parrudo
<mirqui> e mais simples tbm
<Guest86041> so que com o W com um tempo ele vai ficando lento
<mirqui> eu tenho um i5
<mirqui> 4gb de ram
<mirqui> e com ubuntu ficou melhor
<mirqui> roda tranquilo
<Guest86041> o meu é i7 MQ 7000 com 2.4 GZ clock até 3.4gz
<Guest86041> 16gb ram corsair
<mirqui> huauu , filezinho ;)
<Guest86041> com geforce gtx 770
<mirqui> mas com ubuntu acho que não tem problema
<mirqui> o negócio que teu pc é uma baita máquina
<mirqui> ai da incompatibilidade
<Guest86041> como asssim? da incompatibilidade? so pq eh um note parrudo?
<mirqui> ahaha pq a maioria dos programas e driver são para windows
<Guest86041> ixi
<Guest86041> pode ser q a placa de video fique inutilizada?
<mirqui> por isso te disse , pesquisa no google
<Guest86041> vou pesquisar
<mirqui> disso não entendo nada
<Guest86041> hehehe
<Guest86041> tranquilo
<Guest86041> e quanto as distribuições do lunix
<mirqui> blza , da uma olhada e vê
<mirqui> eu uso ubuntu
<Guest86041> vc usou outras fora a ubuntu?
<mirqui> muito bom
<mirqui> usei mint
<mirqui> kubuntu ,
<mirqui> e umas menores para quando deu qrepe no linux
<Guest86041> e a melhor q vc achou foi ubuntu, certo?
<mirqui> sim , mas i mint não deve nada para o ubuntu
<mirqui> é bem parecido com o windows
<Guest86041> vou pesquisar bem antes de colocar
<Guest86041> vlw pelas dicas :)
<mirqui> tranquilo , boa sorte ;)
<rafaelcunha> clear
<Guest86041> Se eu instalar o Ubuntu, o linux reconhece os drives automaticante?
<Guest86041> Procurei os drives para linux mas parece q n existe
<Elfon> Guest86041: na maioria das vezes sim
<Elfon> vc pode rodar um live dvd ou live usb pra testar
<Guest86041> no site da ubuntu tem a versão live?
<rafaelcunha> Guest86041: qual equipamento específico?
<Guest86041> o meu é um notebook Avell
<rafaelcunha> Guest86041: no site do ubuntu vc encontra a iso de instalação do Ubuntu
<rafaelcunha> teste a versão live primeiro
<rafaelcunha> Guest86041: vc pode fazer isso a partir de um drive usb
<Guest86041> ai da pra saber se os drives seram recenhecidos?
<rafaelcunha> dá
<rafaelcunha> se funcionar o live CD provavelmente funcionará o sistema instalado
<rafaelcunha> Guest86041: de qualquer forma, depois da instalação do sistema vc terá como instalar os drivers proprietários
<Guest86041> o problema é que meu notebook não possui drives para linux
<Guest86041> o meu medo é esse
<Guest86041> vc ja passou por algo parecido?
<Elfon> Guest86041: como o rafaelcunha disse, se rodar no live cd funfa de boa
<Elfon> o maior problema é a placa de vídeo...mas se ele não tiver o drive proprietário ele instala um genérico e depois atualiza com o propritetário
<Elfon> Guest86041: sabe rodar pelo live cd ou live usb?
<Guest86041> o drive da placa de video é a unica que tem.
<Guest86041> no site da Nvidea tem o drive pra linux
<Elfon> Guest86041: esquenta não...primeiro roda pelo live cd...é só rodar sem instalar...sabe fazer isso?
<Guest86041> sei não =/ deve ter uma opção de rodar sem instalar neh quando der o boot no pen drive?
<Elfon> isso
<Elfon> seu pc veio com secure boot? ou veio com windows 8?
<Guest86041> vou testar aki
<Guest86041> veio com o W8
<Elfon> então provavelmente tem secure boot...mas o ubuntu já resolve isso...vc tem que baixar o ubuntu e gravá-lo no dvd ou pen drive....depois tem que fazer o boot pelo dvd ou usb
<Elfon> aí tu escolhe testar
<Elfon> eu por exemplo quando instalei chutei o windows de vez
<Elfon> nem tenho mais windows
<Guest86041> eu quero deixar só ubuntu pra o notebook ficar limpo mesmo. mas tenho medo dos drives não funcionarem
<Elfon> Guest86041: então faz isso...dá o boot pelo cd ou usb que ele vai testar...se funfar pode instalar de boa
<Elfon> se vc nunca fez o boot pelo cd usb....saiba que ele só roda...não faz alterações no pc...somente depois que vc instala
<fdsf> Como eu posso resetar o Cairo-Dock?
<Guest86041> show de bola
<Guest86041> vou fazer isso
<fdsf> Meus ambientes gráficos sumiram da tela de login - agora só está o Cairo-dock - como faço para dar um reset em tudo?
<fdsf> Não consigo ter acesso aos meus arquivos, quero apenas fazer o backup para depois formatar.
<Edvan> Boa tarde Pessoal
<Edvan> Algum Moderador na sala para mim dar uma força no meu servidort?
<Edvan> Meu firewall trava do nada, daí nao tem como eu digitar, tenho que resetar a força
<DouglasVP> baixei o iso do ubuntu, salvei em dvd, mas estou encontrando uma certa dificuldade pra instalar.. solicitou um programa leitor de iso.. por via das dúvidas, vim aqui me informar se é o procedimento normal ou será que deu algum erro na gravação?
<DouglasVP> já resolvi o problema.. ;)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jefferson> Boa noite pessoal! Queria saber uma coisa, quais as novidades do Ubuntu 14.10 Unity?
<astroo-> jefferson  ola
<jefferson> Oi :)
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Danilo> qual a melhor versão para usuário iniciante?
<astroo-> jefferson  ve o privado
<Danilo> ?????
<lukalu> hello
<lukalu> anyone here, can tell me, why ubuntu 13.04 update, and upgrade doesn't works ?
<astroo-> hello
<astroo-> is #ubuntu to english
<lukalu> what ?
<lukalu> it is in English, but i am from Brazil
<astroo-> is only the language is in "play"
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-11
<Guest66944> Olá sou novo usuario do linux e estou tendo um problema com ubuntu 14.04 não consigo desligar ou reiniciar pelo sistema, só segurando o botão do notebook
<Guest66944> alguém pode me ajudar:
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo ao canal
<Guest66944> olá amigo obrigado
<Guest66944> queria saber se pode me ajudar com o ubuntu 14.04
<Emilio_Eiji> Guest66944: retorna algum erro quando você manda desligar pelo menu?
<jimmyxd> boa noite, alguem poderia me ajudar ?
<Guest66944> não Emilio ele fica a vida toda naquela tela escrita ubuntu fica passando aquelas bolinhas e nçao desliga, so desliga se eu apertar o botao do not
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<Guest66944> blz
<Emilio_Eiji> Guest66944: por linha de comando ele desliga? já tentou fazer o teste?
<jimmyxd> nao consigo conectar a internet com fio no ubuntu
<Emilio_Eiji> abre um terminal e digita: sudo shutdown -h now
<Guest66944> através do terminal, já
<Guest66944> já entrei no gedit, grub, ví um monte de forum e nada
<Guest66944> Emilio o que estou usando é o 14.04 lts
<Guest66944> será que já aconteceu isso com outra pessoa
<alvaro> 14.04 lts?
<alvaro> aí, aí
<Guest66944> é isso mesmo alvaro
<Guest66944> rsrs
<alvaro> já usei, mas sai dela
<jimmyxd> pessoal digitei sudo ifconfig e nao apareceu ip,gateway,
<alvaro> não aguentei
<Guest66944> entendí alvaro
<Guest66944> o que vc me sugere alvaro
<Emilio_Eiji> jimmyxd: ifconfig eth0 up
<Emilio_Eiji> jimmyxd: dhclient eth0
<alvaro> ok
<jimmyxd> no caso a eth0 é onboard e está queimada, pelo mac adress que esta no win, no ubuntu deve ser o eth1 que vou fazer esses 2 comandos ?
<Emilio_Eiji> isso
<Guest66944> <alvaro> qual vc usa
<alvaro> Xubuntu
<Guest66944> blz
<alvaro> bem diferente
<alvaro> mais equilibrado
<Guest66944> <alvaro> vc acha que não tem correção para esse erro
<jimmyxd> vou lá testar , obrigado emilio
<alvaro> olha eu perdi o ubuntu, em uma situação bizarra
<Guest66944> rsrs
<alvaro> simplesmente do nada ele jogo os arquivos de sistema na lixeira, e não me permitia retira-los de lá
<Guest66944> <alvaro>sou novo usuario de linux
<jimmyxd> eu também tentei configurar manualmente criando conexao com fio ( uso cable modem ) coloquei em ipv4 as informaçoes que tenho no win, e nao funcionou ..
<alvaro> resultado ferrou tudo
<Emilio_Eiji> jimmyxd: com esses comandos não foi?
<Guest66944> <alvaro>entendí
<alvaro> Guest66944 está usando Xchat
<alvaro> ?
<Guest66944> <alvaro> como assim rsrsr, sou novo, me explica rrs
<jimmyxd> tava copiando, to tendo que escrever , reboot
<alvaro> para entrar aqui?
<Guest66944> <alvaro> eu entrei na comunidade ubuntu e lá tinha um icone cliquei e etrei
<alvaro> entrou do jeito mais facil
<Guest66944> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-br#--- esse endereço
<alvaro> prefiro o Xchat, a mais milhares de canais como esses
<Guest66944> <alvaro> entendí
<Guest66944> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-br#rsrsr
<alvaro> fica mais facil expor duvidas em mais canais
<alvaro> estou em mais 9 alem deste
<Guest66944> <alvaro> eu acho que vou sair do ubuntu tá dificil resolver esse problema
<alvaro> não se desespere
<Guest66944> <alvaro> rsrs
<alvaro> está usando ele neste momento?
<alvaro> digo agora, que estamos conversando?
<Guest66944>  <alvaro>achei legal os graficos mais esse ubuntu 14.04 tá dificil resolver isso, tenho que desligar no botão do net isso não é bom
<Guest66944> <alvaro>sim estou usando ele
<alvaro> pergunto novamente voce está no computador que está tendo problemas?
<alvaro> instala o Xchat
<Guest66944> <alvaro>sim estou
<alvaro> via Central de Programas
<Guest66944> <alvaro> como faço para instalar
<alvaro> vá na central de programas e digita Xchat
<LegollasDias> alguem pode me ajudar ai?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<LegollasDias> to com um problema aki com o 14.04
<Guest66944> <alvaro>blz vou instalar
<alvaro> vixi
<alvaro> mais um
<Guest66944> <alvaro>rsrsr
<LegollasDias> po to quase voltando pra 12 =x
<alvaro> tenha calma
<alvaro> o que ouve?
<Guest66944> <alvaro>xchat irc
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> *Houve
<LegollasDias> mano instalei o 14 ake. mas ele nao conecta nem wifi nem no cabo
<LegollasDias> isso pq no windows funciona as redes normais =X
<Guest66944> <alvaro> está instalando
<Guest66944> <alvaro>instalou o que faço agora
<alvaro> abra ele
<LegollasDias> tipo eu nao entendo nada de linux =X
<jimmyxd> Emilio_Eiji: nao deu certo esses comandos, deu operacao nao permitida
<alvaro> escolha Ubuntu servers
<Guest66944> <alvaro>está aberto
<alvaro> selecionou vai em editar
<Guest66944> <alvaro>desculpa editar fica onde
<alvaro> favorite Chanel mude para
<alvaro> #ubuntu-br
<alvaro> na hora que ele abre
<alvaro> aparece
<Guest66944> <alvaro>ligação completa e pede para dar ok
<alvaro> fez o que falei?
<alvaro> senão feche e abra ele denovo
<jimmyxd> pessoal, alguem pode me ajudar por favor? nao consigo conectar a internet, o ubuntu detectou o mac adress da minha placa de rede, gostaria de saber se ela foi detectada, se preciso ativa-la .. se é necessário instalar algum drive, ( coisa que nem no ruindows acontece )
<Guest66944> <alvaro>blz
<alvaro> senão tu vai parar no #ubuntu
<alvaro> aí meu amigo é complicado é tudo em ingles
<Guest66944> <alvaro>abri de novo
<Guest66944> <alvaro>apareceu lista de redes
<alvaro> selecione e depois click em editar
<Guest66944> <alvaro>cliquei
<alvaro> Ubuntu server, só selecione
<alvaro> depois clique em editar
<Guest66944> <alvaro>cliquei
<alvaro> favorite chanel digite # ubuntu-br
<alvaro> e salve
<Guest66944> <alvaro>como salva
<alvaro> #ubuntu-br
<jimmyxd> alguem me ajude, please
<alvaro> só feche essa janela
<Guest66944> <alvaro>blz escreví
<alvaro> depois click em ligar
<LegollasDias> gente pelo amor da nossa senhora aparecida da vaca atolada. HELP
<alvaro> rsrsrsrs
<alvaro> calma
<Guest66944> <alvaro>e agora
<alvaro> Guest66944 como é seu nick agora
<alvaro> ?
<Guest66944> <alvaro>apareceu ligação completa
<Guest66944> <alvaro> dar ok
<alvaro> no canl como se chama
<Guest66944> renato
<alvaro> feche o canal aberto no navegador
<Guest66944> <alvaro>renato
<alvaro> certo
<jimmyxd> Boa noite, alguem poderia me ajudar a reconhecer a placa de rede no ubuntu ?
<astroo-> ola
<jimmyxd> astroo ?
<astroo-> nao sei e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<lacabeza> ola
<lacabeza> eu instalei virtualbox aqui e botei uma vm com windows 7
<lacabeza> dai eu to tentando configurar um adaptador no modo host-only
<astroo-> ola
<lacabeza> na vm eu consigo pingar o host (192.168.56.1)
<lacabeza> mas não consigo pingar a vm a partir do host (192.168.56.10)
<lacabeza> será que eu preciso configurar mais alguma coisa no host (que é um ubunto 14.04)?
<astroo-> lacabeza  da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<lacabeza> sim, tranquilo ^^
<Emilio_Eiji> jimmyxd: conseguiu?
<jimmyxd> nao
<jimmyxd> aqueles comandos que vc me passou deram operation not permitted
<jimmyxd> eu digitei eth1 up deu siocsifflags e na frente operacao nao permitida
<telec> sudo
<jimmyxd> sim tava de ~
<telec> essa msg dá qdo vc n usa o sudo
<jimmyxd> tinha feito o sudo, pediu a senha, loguei td certo
<telec> tem q ser sudo comando
<jimmyxd> mas eu uso o sudo, pediu senha e coloquei a senha certa
<Emilio_Eiji> sudo ifconfig eth1 up ?
<jimmyxd> o dhclient eth1 deu rtnetlink answers: operacao n permitida tb
<jimmyxd> cara, vou lá pra confirmar , mas parece que foi ..
<telec> só digitar sudo nao vai
<telec> tem q ter o comando na frente
<jimmyxd> hum, vou testar ja venho 1 min
<jimmyxd> Emilio_Eiji: nao deu certo
<Emilio_Eiji> deu algum erro?
<jimmyxd> o sudo ifconfig eth1 up fez como se tivesse ignorando, nem deu efeito nenhum
<jimmyxd> e o dhclient eth1 desceu pra linha de baixo e nao apareceu nada
<jimmyxd> eu tentei ifup eth1 e nao aconteceu nada
<jimmyxd> depois fiz ifdown eth1 e deu interface eth1 not configured
<jimmyxd> Emilio_Eiji: sinto que a placa de rede nao está comunicando com o ubuntu, será que pode ser isso ?
<Emilio_Eiji> jimmyxd: pode ser
<Emilio_Eiji> é uma placa off board? ela realmente está funcionando?
<jimmyxd> sim, é offboard está em slot pci express se nao me engano
<jimmyxd> e está funcionando, pois estou aqui falando com vc
<jimmyxd> uso um desktop win7 com ubuntu, no win tem conexao no ubuntu diz que estou com o cabo desconectado
<omelete> jimmyxd,  ubuntu reconheceu essa placa?
<jimmyxd> nao sei qual o comando pra fazer reconhecer ela, no windows usei o everest home pra descobrir qual é , mas no ubuntu nao vi nenhuma informacao dela, a nao ser o mac adress, que quando vou em conexao tenho a opcao de configurar uma nova conexao com fio e selecionar esse mac adress ( que é o mesmo que uso aqui no windows )
<jimmyxd> entao assim, o ubuntu reconhece o mac adress da placa, mas nao a instalou nao sei se n tem driver pra linux no chipset , ou se estou falando merda, rs
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: lspci -k
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: se tiver driver/módulo está instalada
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: para ter o macaddres, IMHO está instalada
<jimmyxd> qdu eu dei o ifconfig apareceu eth0 e eth1, entao ele sabe que tem uma placa offboard, e mostrou o link encap: ethernet endereço de hw e (aqui_o_mac_adress)
<jimmyxd> mas em pacotes RX e TX os valores ficaram 0
<jimmyxd> nao sei se estou usando o comando certo no terminal, mas queria ver o ip/gateway e dns para por a configuracao em Ipv4 manual, como nao deu nenhuma resposta eu fui no windows ver a configuracao que estou usando, e mesmo digitando ela lá, nao funciona, diz que está com o cabo desconectado
<Emilio_Eiji> jimmyxd: rodou o comando que o Rudolf falou? "lspci -k" ?
<Emilio_Eiji> no seu win7 está pegando ip automático correto?
<jimmyxd> to anotando aqui, vou lá rodar o comando 1 segundo, reboot
<Rudolf> se não for um dhcpdcd/dhclient desabilitado
<jimmyxd> o dhc em automatico nao puxa as informações nessa tela de configurar o ipv4
<jimmyxd> como faz pra habilitar isso Rudolf ?
<jimmyxd> posso tentar fazer os 2 comandos, ja que é uma vida reiniciar aqui toda hr, rsrs
<jimmyxd> vou lá ja venho
<jimmyxd> voltei, digitei 2 comandos, primeiro o lspci , neste aparece ethernet controller: Realtek semiconductor co., ltd RTL8111/8168/8411 pci express gigabit .. estes aparecem que estao como rev06 e rev09 ( o mesmo duas veses )
<jimmyxd> depois lspci -k , nesse aparece subsystem device uns numeros, e kernel driver in use: r8169
<jimmyxd> Emilio_Eiji: Rudolf
<omelete> aparente td ok
<omelete> qual distro é?
<jimmyxd> ubuntu, fiz download do site oficial antes de ontem
<omelete> tem umas q ñ tem eth0/1
<omelete> a ñ ser q criaram apelido
<jimmyxd> os apelidos seria tipo, mamo, nano ? eu vi um video no youtube que apareceu +/- assim
<Emilio_Eiji> jimmyxd: nano é o editor de texto
<jimmyxd> hum
<Emilio_Eiji> está meio estranho, tenta baixar o live cd do linux mint por ex e tenta fazer um teste
<jimmyxd> qual versao dele ?
<Rudolf> vc pode tentar configurar na mão
<Rudolf> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.20 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Rudolf> route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<Rudolf> echo "nameserver 200.204.0.10" > /etc/resolv.conf
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: ou pode tentar rodar o dhcp dhcpcd eth0 ou dhclient eth0
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: os três comandos anteriores são exemplos
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: depende da configuração que aparece no seu windows
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: quanto ao r8169
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: aparentemente o driver/módulo já está instalado
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: logo sua placa também
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: só falta a conf
<jimmyxd> tomara que dê certo, pois já estou me questionando sobre compatibilidade entre esse placa com o os
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: sua placa é a "mesma" que a minha
<Rudolf> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06) Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 and other motherboards Kernel driver in use: r8169 Kernel modules: r8169
<jimmyxd> poxa, entao é pra funcionar
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: sim, é
<jimmyxd> route add default gw 192.168.0.1 seria o gateway padrao ipv4 ?
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: sim
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: só um comentário
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: vc falou que apareceu eth0 e eth1
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: tem certeza que o cabo está na placa certa?
<jimmyxd> sim, o eth0 é placa de rede onboard que queimou no relampago
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: dmesg |grep eth
<jimmyxd> sim, nem alterei o cabo pois estou usando aqui no windows, o ubuntu está aqui tb
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: ok, só para entender
<jimmyxd> dmesg |grep eth <- digitar isso lá tb?
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: depois de inserir os 2 primeiros comandos vc pode testar com ping ip_do_gw
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: isso é só para vc saber se a placa aparece on
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: pode aparecer algo como
<Rudolf> [   95.530396] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<Rudolf> [   97.246100] r8169 0000:04:00.0 eth0: link up
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: é mais para um diagnóstico
<jimmyxd> estou com duvida no 3º comando
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: qual?
<Rudolf> echo ?
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: é para colocar um DNS
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: esqueci de explicar
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: o arquivo de dns, geralmente é o /etc/resolv.conf
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: o eco escreve aquela linha entre aspas dentro do arquivo
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: depois de vc pingar o gw vc pode tentar navegar ou pingar um www.uol.com.br da vida para testar se está com o DNS devidamente configurado
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: mas, vc precisa confirmar seu DNS
<jimmyxd> tenho 3 endereços de dns aqui
<jimmyxd> sao os que estou vendo no status da conexao local ( estou usando no momento aqui pelo win )
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jimmyxd> vou la testar, ja venho, obrigado por enquanto.. ja volto
<jimmyxd> Rudolf: tai ?
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: sim
<jimmyxd> blz , malz a demora ..
<jimmyxd> consegui colocar o ifconfig eth1 (meuip) e netmask
<jimmyxd> em route add default gw (digitei o dns mas o ultimo numero que coloquei 1, o sistema puxou como 255 )
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: ok
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: opa
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: vamos por partes
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: route add default gw TEM que ser o ip do gateway/router
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: não o dns
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: e não pode ter puxado como 255
<jimmyxd> nossa desculpa, eu falei errado, confundi
<jimmyxd> o dns é pro echo "nameserver, esse teste eu nao fiz" nosso amigo omelete disse pra eu fazer o 1 e o 2 comando
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: é, o 1 e 2 é o essencial
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: sem esses o dns não adianta
<jimmyxd> é verdade, difitei o gw = gate , e esse sim.. digitei .1 o final e quando puxei o ifconfig veio as informaçoes
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: não aparece o gw no ifconfig
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: tentou pingar o gw?
<jimmyxd> eu pinguei o terra e o uol, e deu erro
<jimmyxd> o bcast é o gw ?
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: não
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: broadcast é o final da rede (por assim dizer)
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: ele aparece no ifconfig
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: mas não é "importante" para você agora
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: vc tentou pingar o gw como falei?
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: primeiro o gw (conectou!!!) depois uol, terra (navegou)
<jimmyxd> tentei pingar o uol e terra, mas pelo terminal
<jimmyxd> quando fui abrir o navegador sem chance, sem conexao
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: de novo
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: sem garantir que vc tenha pingado o gw e configurado o dns não posso te ajudar
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: você pingou o gw?
<jimmyxd> nao lembro de ter visto , malz
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: cara, análise de rede é metódica
<jimmyxd> so que aconteceu uma parada estranha, veja bem.. digitei assim  ifconfig eth1 meuip aqui netmask 255.255.240.0
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: se vc pular etapa fica uma nuvem de dúvida
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: tem como vc colar o seu "ipconfig /all" no pastebin?
<jimmyxd> na linha debaixo digitei route add default gw (oip_aqui)
<jimmyxd> depois de ter feito isso, digitei o ifconfig e vi que 1 ip ficou com o final diferente, e foi esse do gw
<jimmyxd> por ele ter sido alterado sozinho , é sinal que tem vida ?
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: cara. mais uma vez
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: não aparece o gw no ifconfig
<jimmyxd> nossa cara, vou lá denovo to ficando doido
<jimmyxd> 1 segundo
<jimmyxd> mas uma coisa
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: vamos com calma
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: vc conhece o pastebin?
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: cola seu "ipconfig /all" lá que te dou o comando correto para sua rede
<jimmyxd> eu digitei o ultimo comando que o omelete passou,  dmesg |grep eth ( e apareceu Link is Not Ready , Link Down )
<jimmyxd> eu estou copiando tudo no caderno nao tem como colar, estou desligando e ligando o pc
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: é, esse comando é apenas para testes
<Rudolf> mas estou te pedindo do windows
<Rudolf> digita aí no cmd
<Rudolf> ipconfig /all
<Rudolf> pega o resultado e cola no pastebin
<jimmyxd> nao conheço o pastebin, rs
<Rudolf> jimmyxd: http://pastebin.com
<jimmyxd> os ips que apareceu no cmd sao os mesmos que tenho anotado aqui no caderno
<jimmyxd> vou ir lá tentar pingar o gw
<Rudolf> oh senhor
<Rudolf> cumpricado
<trj_> bom dia senhores e senhoras
<trj_> nao sou muito fluente em ingles
<trj_> preciso de ajuda
<trj_> instalei o ubuntu no meu pc q ja contem o win 8.1 Pro x64, e por sua vez ele criou varias particoes no disco, alem da (C) e (D) como eu fao pra apaga-las sem danificar a programacao do disco
<BrunoPT> essas partições sao visiveis no explorador do windows?
<trj_> o meu UBUNTU 12.04
<trj_> sao
<trj_> sao elas a (E),(F),(G),(H),(I)
<BrunoPT> é normal o instalador do ubuntu criar partições, o que não é normal é elas serem visiveis no windows
<trj_> eu ontem apagui umas delas sem qerer e reparei o winsows pelo prompt
<BrunoPT> o ubuntu está a funcionar?
<trj_> agora eu nao consigo mais instalar o UBUNTU , e por sua vez quando eu inicio o pc ele pede disco
<trj_> sim
<trj_> estou nele agora
<BrunoPT> qual é que é conteudo dessas partições?
<trj_> vazio
<trj_> qando eu abro o windows elas aparecem dizendo , DISCO VAZIO DESEJA FORMATAR....
<BrunoPT> essas devem ser a partições que o ubuntu cria
<trj_> como eu faco pra disisntalar -lo e reinstalar sem danificar o HD
<trj_> eu pensei em apagar as particoes, deixar apenas as q ja estavam, e comecar do zero
<BrunoPT> qual o output de fdisk -l ?
<trj_> SATA
<neutersh> trj_, digita o comando no terminal fdisk -l
<neutersh> e informe a saída
<trj_> vou ter sincero comecei a usar o UBUNTU ate ontem desde entao estou me virando pra conhece-lo
<trj_> NTFS seria
<trj_> ja vi q o senhores nao podem me ajudar
<trj_> mas desde ja grato
<trj_> Usage:  fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table  fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)  fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks  Options:  -b <size>             sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)  -c[=<mode>]           compatible mode: 'dos' or 'nondos' (default)  -h                    print this help text  -u[=<unit>]           display units: 'cylinders' or 'sectors' (default)  -v         
<neutersh> trj_, você quer remover o ubuntu?
<trj_> descupe minha conexao caiu
<trj_> eu digitei o comando fdisk -l e nao reconheceu
<trj_> eu posso excluir o drive do Ubuntu pelo win 8.1 e depois reinstala-lo ou nao
<Elfon> Pessoal, o cryptkeeper é seguro?
<Elfon> Pessoal, o cryptkeeper é seguro?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<BrunoPT> boa tarde
<Andre____> Boa tarde
<Andre____> Alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda com dual boot ubuntu + windows?
<Andre____> Estou na instalação do Ubuntu 14.04, na parte onde se seleciona as partições. Tenho 30gb para o Ubuntu. Quais partições devo criar no espaço livre?
<YokoBr> Pessoal, alguém aí usa painel open source pra administrar web hosting?
<YokoBr> tipo, com clientes e tal
<Elfon> pessoal, como abro arquivos tif de múltiplas páginas?
<Elfon> pessoal, como abro arquivos tif de múltiplas páginas?
<Elfon> Mesmo ninguém respondendo...basta instalar o pacote okular-tiff e o okular passa a abrir arquivos tiff normalmente.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CristianoSaid> Boa noite
<CristianoSaid> preciso de ajudar com o lubuntu. alguem pode me ajudar?
<CristianoSaid> quer inicar uma sessao guest via terminal
<astroo-> ola e poe sempre a duvida toda
<CristianoSaid> Valeu a dica astroo
<astroo-> de nada
<CristianoSaid> pode me ajudar astroo?
<CristianoSaid> e que tenho um programa em C que deve abrir uma sessao guest
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> CristianoSaid  ve o privado
<fsdfsdfsd> Como copiar uma pasta inteira para um pendrive pelo terminal?
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-12
<Alex__> boa noite, alguem poderia me ajudar ? quiando faço a instalação do ubuntu em hd ele faz tudo corretamente mais quando vai dar boot ele mostra a tela da bios mais nao sai mais dela
<Alex__> fica pausado
<astroo-> Alex__  ola
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para testes
<Alex__> sim usei ele apenas para teste e funciona, inclusive estou usando ele no momento
<Alex__> mais quando faço a instalacao mesmo ele faz tudo normal, mais quando faz o primeiro boot nao sai da tela, nem aparece o logo do ubuntu
<astroo-> mais nao sei e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Alex__> ok agradeço
<Jasoni> alguem ai ???
<astroo-> eu sempre
<Ernandes> aff
<astroo-> ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rudolf> atpe
<astroo-> ate
<Andre____> oi pessoal
<Andre____> bom dia
<Andre____> gostaria de saber se tem como instalar ubutu no meu tablet
<Andre____> e remover o android
<Andre____> oi
<Neto> BOM DIA
<Neto> qual a diferença do Ubuntu 12.04 e 14.04
<BrunoPT> o 14.04 tem software mais recente e mais tempo de suporte
<alvaro> 14.04 é a versão mais recente
<alvaro> só isso
<Neto> e meu sistem atual 12.04 sofrerá alguma diferença se eu ñ baixar a atual?
<Neto> essa versão 12.04 tem suporte até quando ?
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> 10.04 vai a 2017
<alvaro> errei
<alvaro> 12.04 vai a 2017
<alvaro> 14.04 vai a 2019
<Neto> mas a segurança continua a mesma, ñ sofrerá alteraçoes
<BrunoPT> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+12.04+fim+de+suporte
<alvaro> 14.04 exige bem mais de Hardware
<BrunoPT> alvaro: nao acho
<alvaro> com o tempo verás
<BrunoPT> o meu computador com 6 anos e corre melhor o 14.04 pelo 12.04
<alvaro> qual a configuração?
<alvaro> do computador?
<BrunoPT> cpu intel dual core t3400, grafica ati hd 2400, 3gb ram
<BrunoPT> é um toshiba a200-2b7
<Neto> tenho 4 gigas de RAM, 500 de hd e placa grafica de 1.750, creio q  ele ñ seja  mais pesado q o win 8.1
<alvaro> qual clock do processador?
<Neto> tenho um i3 de 4 nucleos de 2.4
<alvaro> i3 roda
<alvaro> mas o processadores mais antigos não
<BrunoPT> 2.16 x2
<Neto> so mais uma duvida, seu posso baixar o 14.04 e instalar em cima do 12.02?
<Neto> 12.04
<BrunoPT> o computador tem 6 anos. testei o ubuntu 14.04 e correu muito mais rapido que o 12.04
<BrunoPT> Neto: é melhor fazer uma instalação limpa, nao instale o 12.04, o 14.04 está muito melhor
<alvaro> Neto da uma olhada neste site  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+bugs
<BrunoPT> Neto: não só a nivel de desempenho, também esta melhor em autonomia, novas funcionalidades e estabilidade. todas as versões lts são estáveis
<alvaro> antes de qualquer coisa
<Neto> ñ deixei de reparar que esta versão 12.04 tem uns travamentos
<Neto> eu devo alocar quanto de espaço pra girar o mesmo, vcs recomendam quanto?
<BrunoPT> depende do que queira fazer, quer a /home separada?
<Neto> meu disco ja esta particionado, mas esta versao 12.04 eu deixei 25 gigas de espaço
<Neto> eu ainda achei pouco
<alvaro> no meu modesto ponto de vista é melhor ficar na 12.04 por enquanto
<BrunoPT> alvaro: eu discordo, mas eu tambem ja nao uso ubuntu
<alvaro> não usa, por que?
<alvaro> eu uso uma das versões do Ubuntu
<Neto> eu acabo de isntalar o mesmo, baxei tdas as atualizaçoes disponiveis e vou ter sincero...nunca mexi em linux é a primeira vez e ainda qero aprender muito antes de baixar a nova versão!
<BrunoPT> fartei-me de ubuntu, gosto de sistemas mais simples
<alvaro> Neto está usando o buntu agora?
<Neto> positivo
<alvaro> *Ubuntu
<Neto> é o ubuntu 12.04
<alvaro> por que não entra aqui pelo Xchat ?
<BrunoPT> usei debian por um tempo, mas os repositorios tinham software demasiado antigo, há cerca de um ano que uso arch
<Neto> qal o comando
<alvaro> não é comando é um programa
<Neto> #LinuxAjuda
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<cpdflaviorn> Boa tarde estou com um problema no linux server ubuntu 12.04 depois que instalei o virtual box e que virtualizei windows xp  quando da um certo tempo a maquina virtual desliga so
<cpdflaviorn> Como tenho sistema que só roda no windos xp tenho que ter essa maquina virtual 24h ligada
<cpdflaviorn> Alguem sabe como posso resolver esse problema
<Neto_> #AjudaLinux
<f4lk0n> Porque ao invés de ficar pedindo ajuda já não posta o que você precisa? ¬¬
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguém sabe se existe uma conta kde....tipow...algo na nuvem?
<Elfon> assim como google ou coisa parecida?
<Elfon> alo//
<BrunoPT> nunca ouvi falar de tal coisa
<BrunoPT> mas tem o Dropbox
<f4lk0n> Também nunca ouvi falar... Além do dropbox que o bruno falou tem outro muito bom o copy.com
<f4lk0n> tem o client para linux e tudo
<JaguarNatal> Caros, boa tarde. Por favor uma dica/link para instalar ubuntu em um netbook.
<JaguarNatal> Já tentei dar o boot com uma iso em um pendrive e não deu certo.
<JaguarNatal> Nem com com o mesmo defragmentado.
<f4lk0n> o que não deu certo? o boot pelo pendrive ou a instalação?
<JaguarNatal> quando reinicializo o sistema e escolho a opção USB o sistema tenta volta a inicializar com o windows
<f4lk0n> você usou o unetbootin para instalar no pendrive? qual opção você está usando na hora de escolher a opção de boot?
<JaguarNatal> quero eliminar totalmente o windows e ficar exclusivamente com o ubuntu
<JaguarNatal> Equipamento: net hp Mini com windows xp.
<JaguarNatal> Não usei unetbootin;
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<draxdeveloper> olá, não sei se esse é o canal apropriado, mas aqui posso falar sobre desenvolvimento open source?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ja dou no privado
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> Elfon_   ola
<Everton> Olá boa noite, sou leigo no assunto, tenho um notebook com as Processador i5, 4Gb ram, não sei qual placa mãe é, uso ele apenas para navegar, dowloads etç... é recomendavel instalar o ubuntu apenas para esse tipo de uso ?
<jmauro> Boa noite!!
<jmauro>  alguém pode me ajudar?
<jmauro>  sou iniciante no linux. instalei o ubuntu 14.04
<jmauro>  tenho uma placa wireless instalada no meu micro e gostaria de usá-la para conexão de outrso equipamentos da minha casa como meu computador que já tem internet.
<jmauro>  como faço esta configuração?
<jmauro>  a minha placa é uma ralink rt6x
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-13
<jmauro> Boa noite!!
<jmauro>   alguém pode me ajudar?
<jmauro>   sou iniciante no linux. instalei o ubuntu 14.04
<jmauro>   tenho uma placa wireless instalada no meu micro e gostaria de usá-la para conexão de outrso equipamentos da minha casa como meu computador que já tem internet.
<jmauro>   como faço esta configuração?
<jmauro>   a minha placa é uma ralink rt6x
<astroo-> ola
<BrunoPT> quer fazer um hotspot com o seu computador?
<Ernandes> oo vidaa
<jmauro> alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> Ernandes  ola
<astroo-> jmauro  da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> jmauro  ve o privado
<Ernandes> rs
<jmauro> Boa noite!! Alguém disponível para me dar uma ajuda?
<Ernandess> sobre?
<xubuntu329> Eu acabei de instalar o xubunto, mas meu wifi nao esta pegando
<xubuntu329> nem mostra a opçao para conectar via
<xubuntu329> Tem como alguem me ajudar?
<Ernandess> pode ser driver, pode ser que nao reconheceu sua placa de wifi
<xubuntu329> E oque eu posso fazer para tipo..corrigir?
<Ernandess> da um: sudo lspci -k
<Ernandess> ve se sua placa esta ai com o driver carregado
<xubuntu329> Desculpa..isso é para colocar no emulador?
<xubuntu329> é porque eu nao manjo muito..comecei hoje a mecher
<Ernandess> no terminal
<jmauro_> Boa noite!!
<jmauro_>    alguém pode me ajudar?
<jmauro_>    sou iniciante no linux. instalei o ubuntu 14.04
<jmauro_>    tenho uma placa wireless instalada no meu micro e gostaria de usá-la para conexão de outrso equipamentos da minha casa como meu computador que já tem internet.
<jmauro_>    como faço esta configuração?
<jmauro_>    a minha placa é uma ralink rt6x
<jmauro_> ou melhor, para a conexão de outros equipamentos coma internet via meu computador
<xubuntu329> Okay
<xubuntu329> consegui
<xubuntu329> e..oque necessariamente eu tenho que achar?...
<xubuntu329> ...W
<xubuntu329> ...?
<jmauro_> hoje tá difícl de obter uma ajuda aqui....
<esda> ola
<esda> boa noite!
<esda> alguem aqui pode me ajudar?
<esda> hi
<esda> do you help me!
<xubuntu329> qual o problema?
<esda> bom instalei o ubuntu 14.04
<esda> mas a rede wifi nao dava certo
<esda> pq eu ja tinha instalando antes a vesao 13.10
<esda> ai voltei pra rede 13.10 e ficou muito bom
<esda> roda bem e tudo mais, so que nao consigo ver o meu curso de ingles no cd room
<esda> pq sera?
<xubuntu329> na versao 14.04 nao pegava a conecçao com via wifi?
<esda> isso nao pegava ao wi-fi!
<esda> so via cabo
<xubuntu329> hwifi | xubuntu329 have a readI I am in (recovery mode) as root with networkam in (recovery mode) as root with networkm
<esda> mas agora quero saber pq meu cd room na roda?
<xubuntu329> hm
<xubuntu329> o sistema indentifica uma porta de cd?
<esda> sim, mas nao roda o meu cd do curso de ingles
<esda> pq sera?
<esda> o seu pc le os cd room normal?
<esda> quer dizer a sua versao ubuntu!
<xubuntu329> eu nao utilizo no PC
<esda> ah tah
<xubuntu329> pelo que me informei a versao 13.10 nao é bem...legal
<esda> eu tirei o windows totalmente
<esda> mas qual é  a melhor versao na sua opniao pra instalar no pc!
<Ernandess> vixx
<Ernandess> nao tem a melhor.. tem a que mais serve a vc.. a que mai svc se adapta
<esda> eu fiz o teste, ai apareceu ubunto...madriva...debian
<esda> mas ai escolhi ubuntu
<Ernandess> good
<Ernandess> boa sorte
<esda> roda muito legal...show de bola...
<Ernandess> cada um com seu gosto
<xubuntu329> eu instalei a vers 14.04
<esda> mas meu cd room nao roda
<xubuntu329> mas..
<xubuntu329> meu wifi tbm..nao le
<xubuntu329> ...
<xubuntu329> to tentando achar a solumanjo muito bem..çao..mas n
<esda> quero ver meus cursos de ingles e diz q os arquivos sao inexistentes...
<Ernandess> verificaram o driver se acarregou?
<xubuntu329> entao..rs eu sou meio que bem novato em tudo isso...
<esda> eu atualizei os programas
<xubuntu329> mas se voce puder me dando ums instruçoes..
<esda> mas nao consigo ver meus cursos de ingles via dvd room
<esda> tipo o auto room nao dispara
<esda> ja tentei baixar uns programas de mpeg pra linux, mas mesmo assim nao aparece os videos
<Ernandess> esda, sudo apt-get install smplayer
<xubuntu329> voce tem alguma outra maquida esda?
<esda> nao so o meu notebook
<esda> comprei esse noteboo ano passado é um acer aspire
<esda> tava com o windows 8
<esda> mas carregava muito
<esda> e a net era muito lenta
<esda> ai me irritei o coloquei o ubunto
<esda> cara a minha net roda uma beleza
<xubuntu329> só o cd que n?..
<esda> o meu leito nao consegue rodar os cd
<esda> quer dizer meu leitor le, mas o conteudo do cd q nao aparece
<xubuntu329> ja tentou com outro cd?
<esda> ja tentei sim
<esda> o cd room do aurelio nao aparece nada!
<Ernandess> vc instalou o ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<esda> o cd room do michaellis nao aparece
<esda> ubuntu-restricted -extras?
<esda> como é esse?
<tchosk> vc sempre tem net? usa dicionario online
<Ernandess> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tchosk> tenho o longman mas usei uma x para testar
<esda> nao mas eu  gosto do cd
<Ernandess> fonte: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<esda> mas o ubuntu é otimo...pena q o cara tem ralar um pouco pra aprender a usar
<esda> pq  o windows 8  é bonito e tals...mas carrega demais o o meu notebook
<Emilio_Eiji> esda: o cd não deve estar executando o autorun, pois provavelmente foi desenvolvido para o windows
<esda> no windows a internet é uma eternidade pra abrir!
<esda> o meu notebook é um acer aspire modelo E1-517-6672
<esda> acho q a acer deve ter tido um caso com o windows so poder ser!
<Emilio_Eiji> esda: quando migramos para o windows temos que mudar alguns habitos e aprender a nos adaptar a determinadas situações
<esda> pois é emilio isso é verdade!
<esda> mas porra o windows demora demais...
<esda> e muita coisa pra carregar
<esda> é muito drive pra baixar!
<Emilio_Eiji> pois é... bem isso mesmo...
<xubuntu329> win podre.....
<esda> esse ubunto eu gostei pq eu gosto de agilidade no notebook
<xubuntu329> o 8 muit ruim...
<esda> gosto de abrir uma pagina em questoes de segundos
<esda> o windows 8 só tem beleza, mas pra mim nao serviu pra nada
<Ernandess> sucesso a todos
<Ernandess> fui!!
<xubuntu329> estou fazendo uma atualizaçao aqui
<xubuntu329> parece bem pesada
<xubuntu329> derrepente resolve
<esda> atualiazação?
<xubuntu329> yeap
<xubuntu329> e
<xubuntu329> assim
<Emilio_Eiji> xubuntu329: oque não está funcionando ai?
<xubuntu329> procura na net em ingles pq os resultados sao maiores
<xubuntu329> meu wifi
<xubuntu329> e o leitor de cd da estda
<xubuntu329> esda
<esda> emilio é o meu cd room que nao aparece nada
<esda> cd de autoroom de um curso de ingles q uso
<esda> cd do dicionario aurelio
<esda> enfim quero saber pq o ubunto nao le meus cds
<Emilio_Eiji> esda: mas ele não executa apenas o autorun ou não aparece nenhum arquivo?
<Emilio_Eiji> xubuntu329: você já instalou o driver de rede?
<esda> os arquivos aparecem...so q quando peço pra executar...diz q uma mensagem dizendo q nao pode rodar e tals.
<esda> ja tem internet...a minha wifi ta normal
<tchosk> vc tem q usar o wine
<xubuntu329> como posso instalr os drives de rede?
<esda> so no ubunto 14.04 q minha wifi nao aparecia pq tinha lido num forum de linux dizendo q a versao 14.04 tem um bug
<Emilio_Eiji> xubuntu329: sabe qual é a sua placa?
<xubuntu329> 14.04.1
<xubuntu329> n sei....como posso saber?
<xubuntu329> eu ja volto
<Emilio_Eiji> blz
<xubuntu329> 2 min
<esda> emilio
<Emilio_Eiji> oi
<esda> o teu ubunto qual e a versao
<esda> ?
<Emilio_Eiji> esda: uso o debian squeeze no pc e linux mint no note
<esda> poxa sera que meu notebook nao ta se dando com o ubunto
<esda> : (
<Emilio_Eiji> esda: só questão de adaptar...
<Emilio_Eiji> como o tchosk disse, vc vai ter que tentar executar com o wine o seu dicionário
<esda> onde encontro o wine?
<Emilio_Eiji> sudo apt-get install wine
<esda> esse wine é um programa?
<esda> ou é um aplicativo?
<Emilio_Eiji> o wine é um emulador
<esda> ai ele vai rodar meu dicionario aurelio?
<Emilio_Eiji> vamos tentar
<esda> emilio o teu linux é bacana no teu notebook?
<esda> roda tudo o q tu quiser?
<esda> ja emilio instalou o wine!
<Emilio_Eiji> esda: até agora tudo que precisei rodar eu consegui, mas sempre pesquisando e me adaptando
<esda> ja emilio instalei o wine
<esda> o q eu faço?
<esda> ta dizendo aqui q ocorreu um erros ao carregar o pacote.7
<Emilio_Eiji> deu erro na instalação?
<esda> na instalacao nao
<esda> pra abrir o auto room do cd de igles
<Emilio_Eiji> como vc tentou abrir?
<Emilio_Eiji> clicou com o botão direito do mouse no outo run e executar com o wine?
<esda> eu abri o emulador certo
<esda> caaaaralho deu ceeeeeto
<esda> emilio tu é o cara!!!
<esda> : )
<Emilio_Eiji> a idéia foi do tchosk ;)
<esda> legal cara
<esda> muito dez
<esda> ta file
<esda> rsrsrsrsrs
<Emilio_Eiji> hehehehehhe
<Emilio_Eiji> viu só... só questão de adaptar e pesquisar :p
<esda> como faz pra maximizar a tela?
<tchosk> esda,  isso é dicionario de ingles?
<esda> é o meu curso oxford de ingles
<tchosk> a sim é curso
<esda> como faço pra maximizar a tela pra usar a tela toda...da pra configurar?
<tchosk> sei non
<Emilio_Eiji> esda: ai já não sei...
<esda> pow mas cara como deu certo
<esda> muito legal!
<esda> emilio tu tem uma dica pra comecar a memorizar as linhas de comando do linux
<Emilio_Eiji> kra
<Emilio_Eiji> abre o terminal e tudo que for fazer, faz por lá... é fazendo mesmo...
<chuim> esda, focalinux
<chuim> esda, tem um guia rápido com os comandos mais comuns
<Emilio_Eiji> esda: o importante no começo não é decorar e sim saber onde pesquisar, segue a dica do chuim do focalinux
<Emilio_Eiji> http://www.guiafoca.org/
<esda> blz cara..valew
<Lucasapchagas> Ola,alguem poderia me ajudar com uma duvida que estou tendo na instalaçao do Ubuntu 14.04 lts ..
<Lucasapchagas> ?
<Emilio_Eiji> Lucasapchagas: oque tá pegando?
<Lucasapchagas> Tipo, meu pc tem processador 64 Bits, mas so tem 1 gb de ram e isso daria algum problema caso eu baixasse a versao 64 bits?
<Emilio_Eiji> se o processador for 64 não
<Lucasapchagas> Influenciaria muito na memoria ram a versao de 64 x 32 bits?
<Emilio_Eiji> acredito que não...
<Lucasapchagas> Ok entao.. mt obrigado , vou testar aqui, caso nao de certo a versao 64 eu tento ir na 32 .. mas fiquei com meio que anseio nessa duvida pois vi pessoas em um site falando que a versao 64 bits n rodava em pcs com menos de 2gb de ram
<Lucasapchagas> Se eu instalar o ubuntu
<Lucasapchagas> na unidade D: (Onde fica meus backups) , meus backups vc continuar la e o ubuntu instalado?
<Lucasapchagas> vc n vai*
<Emilio_Eiji> se vc não mudar a partição sim...
<Lucasapchagas> Eu usava o ubuntu direto do pendrive antigamente pelo fato de meu pc ter queimado seus hds ( nao sei como ;-; ) e como ja faz MT TEMPO eu gostaria de saber se os dados, como programas e arquivos continuam instalados no pendrive..?
<Lucasapchagas> Preciso de ajuda urgente!Meu Ubuntu trava na instalaçao..
<Ernandes> bom dia cambada
<BrunoPT> boa tarde :)
<Neto> bom dia
<Neto> como eu faço pra baixar arqivos torrent no ubuntu?
<Neto> #softwarelivre
<BrunoPT> o ubuntu ja vem com o Transmission, é um programa para descarregar por torrent
<Neto> mas como eu faço pra eu abri-los , eu ñ qero enviar
<Ernandes> rss
<jmauro> Boa tarde !!   alguém pode me ajudar?
<jmauro> tenho uma placa wireless instalada no meu micro e gostaria de usá-la para conexão de outrso equipamentos da minha casa como meu computador que já tem internet.
<jmauro> minha placa wireless é uma Ralink RT6x
<jmauro> na realidade o que eu quero é fazer com que outros equipamentos tipo celularm Notebook acessem a internet via meu computador que já está com a internet
<Ernandes> ixx
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jmauro> Boa noite !!  Alguém pode me ajudar?
<jmauro> Tenho o Ubunto 14.04 instalado no meu computador e tenho uma placa wireless Ralink RT6X. Meu computador já tem acesso a internet e eu queria usar a placa wireless para compartilhar a internet.
<astroo-> ola
<jmauro> como faço isto?
<jmauro> no windows eu uso um aplicativo que foi baixado junto com o driver da placa wireless para fazer a configuração..como faço no ubuntu?
<Ernandes> jmauro, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/02/wifi-hotspot-ubuntu-laptop-android/
<jmauro> Ola amigo astroo ..acredita que desde ontem não tenho tido sucesso aqui..ninguém me ajuda..
<astroo-> e 1 calhar
<Ernandes> jmauro, http://sejalivre.org/transformando-seu-ubuntu-em-um-hotspot-wifi-e-descobrindo-a-potencia-real-do-seu-sinal/
<Ernandes> falta é vontade de ir no google e procurar
<jmauro> Amigo Hernandes...eu já fui no google e procurei muito sem sucesso...
<Ernandes> o primeiro serach que dei, a encontrei algo
<Ernandes> use duckduckgo
<jmauro> ou será que falta é vontade de ajudar??? Desculpe, mas não esperava ouvir aqui neste chat uma resposta deste tipo.....Pelo que sei este chat é específico para ajudar uns aos outros.
<Ernandes> ta bom,
<jmauro> de auqluer forma, obrigado pelas informações...vou procurar lá..
<BlackBelt> olá boa noite
<BlackBelt> venho usando o ubuntu e estou gostando muito... mas estou encontrando dificuldade em visualizar alguns vídeos pelo sistema
<BlackBelt> alguns informam erro de plug-in
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> usa o videolan
<BlackBelt> isso seria resolvido instalando o JAVA, ou estou falando m?
<BlackBelt> mas tem sites que isso não rola...
<Ernandes> BlackBelt, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ernandes> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BlackBelt> valeu ernandes... vou ver se consigo
<BlackBelt> obrigado pela rápida ajuda pessoal...
<BlackBelt> ainda estou aperfeiçoando o meu conhecimento no sistema... abraço
<Ernandes> flw
<CristianoSaid> Boa noite, alguem tem experiencia com varnish? acelerador http?
<astroo-> ola
<jxajroad> olá boa noite.
<astroo-> ola
<CristianoSaid> fala ai astroo
<astroo-> jmauro   privado se faz favor
<CristianoSaid> pode me ajudar com varnish?
<astroo-> nao sei
<jxajroad> alguém pode me dizer porque o thunderbird não manda mensagem e dá erro 4.7.7.?
<jxajroad> Alerta! Houve um erro ao enviar mensagens.
<jxajroad> Resposta do servidor: “4.7.1 <netcombo@net.com.br>: Recipient address rejected: you are sending too many mails, slow down...”. Por favor, verifique o destinatário da mensagem netcombo@net.com.br e tente de novo.
<Ernandes> ixx
<hggdh> jxajroad: este é um erro do servidor, não do thunderbird
<CristianoSaid_> alguem pode me ensinar a acessar minha maquina linux remotamente?
<Ernandes> use protocolo ssh, porta 22 ou outra como desejar
<Elfon_>  alô
<alvaro> Quem fala ?
<Ernandess> toc toc
<Ernandess> meda
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-14
<Ernandess> alguem ai usa turnkey?
<omelete> isso é para q?
<Ernandess> http://www.turnkeylinux.org
<Ernandess> sao vm com app pronto para uso, todos baseado no debian
<omelete> tentdi
<Ernandess> é uma boa opçao, vem pronto
<Ernandess> to testando o redmine nele
<Ernandess> vyatta alguem usa?
<omelete> já ouvi falar mas nunca usei
<DanShin_> oi
<DanShin_> Algu
<DanShin_> alguém manja se o linux vem com os drives de placa de video?
<Ernandess> aff
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<licensed> tem algum programa que ve as senhas ***** do navegador?
<licensed> que onda o firefox armazena tudo.. ate as configs do router que nao fui eu que coloquei
<licensed> ja resolvi vi no ff
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Ernandes> bom dia
<Ernandes> lets go
<mirqui> bye :)
<Ernandes> rss
<Ernandes> vamos trabalhar um pouco kk
<mirqui> trabalhas domingo ?
<Ernandes> claro.. faz parte kk
<mirqui> tranquilo então :) , filosofia do karate
<mirqui> é melhor o karate trabalho , do que o cara não tê :)
<Ernandes> exato.. hj é dia de firewal.. vyos
<mirqui> ??firewall
<mirqui> estão sob ataque , sua empresa ?
<Ernandes> nao.. mas hj pe um bom dia para realiazar alteraçoes..
<mirqui> vc trabalha na segurança em ti de sua empresa ?
<Ernandes> sim
<mirqui> ahahah no domingo tbm acontecem ataques
<mirqui> preciso ir , boa caçada defenciva :)
<Guest30779> Meu notebook possui apenas a partição C. Se eu quiser instalar o Ubuntu é possível realocar a quantidade de espaço livre que eu quiser para ele?
<Guest30779> Meu notebook possui apenas a partição C. Se eu quiser instalar o Ubuntu é possível realocar a quantidade de espaço livre que eu quiser para ele?
<xGrind> Guest30779, vc pode fazer isso pelo gparted
<Guest30779> Então primeiro eu particiono e depois instalo o Ubuntu?
<xGrind> Guest30779, isso. voce abre o ubuntu por live pra testar. abre o gparted, e por ele vc particiona. depois vc instala
<xGrind> Guest30779, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-Ubuntu-1404-LTS
<Guest30779> Muito obrigado
<rssolivei_> no processo de instação só acionar a opção de particionamento manual e faz o mesmo
<Guest30779> Essa era a minha dúvida, se DURANTE a instalação do ubuntu, ele mesmo consegue fazer a partição do tamanho que eu especificar. Mas do jeito que o XGrind falou também é uma boa.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<BrunoPT> boa tarde
<edsoncanto> boa tarde.
<Emilio_Eiji> boa tarde
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Lincoln_> gostaria de ajuda no boot
<Lincoln_> meu ubuntu 14.04 parou de funcionar e ao tentar colocar o dvd para dar boot não consegui
<BrunoPT> como assim
<BrunoPT> ?
<Lincoln_> ele vai direto para a tela com terminal
<Lincoln_> não inicia
<BrunoPT> dá algum erro?
<Lincoln_> nem reconhece.... pensei que era meu drive de cd e tentei pelo pen drive
<Lincoln_> Erro: initctl: Event failed
<rssolivei> conferiu o md5 da iso?
<Lincoln_> me desculpe, sou usuário novo... pode me explicar?
<rssolivei> na mesma página que  vc baixou a iso do ubuntu ensina a fazer isso
<Lincoln_> vou verificar
<rssolivei> já que vc disse que é usuario novo, vai uma dica. leia bastante e pesquise. comece com o guia foca
<Lincoln_> ok
<Lincoln_> mas minha duvida sera se houvesse um bloqueio no boot, pois se ao menos ele reconhecer ja me adianta
<rssolivei> isso já é configuração do pc
<Lincoln_> pior que não é... pois ja modifiquei a bios de todas as formas possiveis
<rssolivei> então baixa a iso e confere o md5
<rssolivei> depois queima uma midia
<chuim> rssolivei, pq nao usar um pendrive?
<chuim> nao uso um disco físico a anos :P
<rssolivei> cd é mais facil. mas pendrive é bom também
<rssolivei> só não faz ctrl + C e ctrl + V rsrs
<chuim> no windows use o unetbootin
<Lincoln_> vlw
<chuim> no linux use dd=caminho_da_iso of=/dev/dispositivo
<Lincoln_> mas tenho os dois
<Lincoln_> só não consigo nenhum
<rssolivei> chrim a única iso que funcinou com o dd foi o do arch. os outros todos dão erro de mbr
<rssolivei> rs
<chuim> vish... eu instalei várias distros usando o dd
<chuim> inclusive ubuntu
<BrunoPT> chuim: eu uso sempre o dd, raramente tenho problemas, eu costumo é adicionar bs=1M
<Rudolf> espero que todos tenha trocado a vossa senha na freenode
<xGrind> Rudolf, oq aconteceu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<DanShin> to com um problema que não to conseguindo resolver gente!
<DanShin> ALguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> DanShin   poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<DanShin> é que eu usava windows, não entendo nada do linux, to tentando aprender, só que eu deu um erro aqui que minha placa de rede wifi não pega, nem o mouse do pc O.o
<DanShin> alguma coisa haver com brouken count >0
<maikon> boa noite
<maikon> instalei o ubumtu 14.04   mas o youtube nao esta funcionando
<astroo-> maikon  ola
<maikon> ola
<maikon> pode me ajudar ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> mas e falta do programa que e usado para ver videos tipo youtube
<DanShin> alguem sabe concertar isso  :The package python-gi-cairo needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. ?
<DanShin> python gi cairo precisa ser reinstalado
<DanShin> onde eu posso digitar esse comando? sudo apt-get install python-gi-cairo
<telec2> DanShin, no terminal
<DanShin> como acesso terminal?
<DanShin> eu faco o comando, ai da o erro dizendo que o python-gi-cairo precisa ser resinstalado, mesmo eu usando o sudo apt-get install python-gi-cairo
<DAnShin> to com programa de package python-gi-cairo, diz que precisa ser reinstalado. Alguem sabe como fazer? ta dando crash ubuntu software center
<astroo-> fazes bem tentar perguntar de meia a meia hora
<Rudolf> xGrind: leia o notice
<Rudolf> DAnShin: certeza que é este o nome do pacote: apt-get search cairo | apt-get search python
<Rudolf> DAnShin: o provável é que seja python-cgi-cairo
<Rudolf> DAnShin: mas é só uma suposição
<Rudolf> DAnShin: não use o privado
<Rudolf> DAnShin: o que tiver que escrever, escreva no canal
<xGrind> Rudolf, notice onde?
<Rudolf> xGrind: da rede
<Rudolf> 16:08 -mist(~mrmist@freenode/staff/mist)- [Global Notice] Reminder - This weekend freenode staff identified some compromised binaries  present on a number of servers in the network. These servers have been taken offline.  Since password-sniffing may have taken  place, we advise all users to change their passwords.  /msg nickserv set password newpasshere. More information will follow
<Rudolf>  latr in the welek. http://blog.freenode.net/2014/09/server-issues-2/
<Rudolf> 16:12 -mist(~mrmist@freenode/staff/mist)- [Global Notice] Please note - this is not a new issue, just another notice of the same issue  from the weekend.  If you already changed your password following the previous announcement you do not need to change it  again.  Sorry for any confusion.
<xGrind> hmm. não tinha mostrado aqui
<Rudolf> xGrind: o primeiro alerta foi sexta-feira a noite
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-07
<Christiano> boa noite
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa noite
<Christiano> sou iniciante, e gostaria de adicionar temas ao libreoffice 5.01
<Christiano> tentei um tutorial mas quando tento mover um arquivo que baixei da erro
<Christiano> tô com o ubuntu 15.04
<astroo-> Christiano  ola
<Christiano> olá
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Christiano> blz
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<denisbr> Bom dia
<Bug> bom dia poderiam me ajudar. o terminal do meu ubuntu mudou para o xterm sera que é algum bug?
<Lucas__> Galera, alguém aí sabe como configurar o wi-fi no Ubuntu? Sempre que reinicio ele fica disabled e só consigo usar depois de usar o recovrey mode. Fuçando aqui consegui fazer ele bootar junto mas não tem como dar enable.
<Guest85687> Vish.. caiu haha
<Guest85687> Então.. repetindo.
<Guest85687> Não consigo configurar o Wireless do Ubuntu 14.04
<Guest85687> Só consigo usar quando entro no recovery mode.
<Guest85687> E nem assi tá dando agora. Aparece o icone do wireless mas não da pra dar Enable
<ana_> preciso atualizar o meu sistema ...
<ana_> esta aparecendo uma msg que minha versao nao e compativel
<ana_> e nao sei como
<jovenilso> Boa Tarde! Qual a forma mais rapida de baixar/instalar o ubuntu? Obs: Já tenho o windows 8.1 instalado.
<nicolas__> boa tarde
<nicolas__> não consigo instalar atualizações no meu ubuntu
<nicolas__> acho que alguem zombou comigo
<nicolas__> porque eu segui alguns passos que vi na internet
<nicolas__> e acho que abri portas para algum terceiro
<nicolas__> Verifique se você está utilizando repositórios de terceiros. Se estiver, desabilite-os, já que normalmente são fonte de problemas. Além disso, execute o seguinte comando em um Terminal: apt-get install -f
<nicolas__> isso que aparece
<nicolas__> sigo todos os passos e não consigo resolver
<nicolas__> peço que tenha bondade, pois sou novo no linux e me ajude
<nicolas__> por favor
<hggdh> de-nos o comando que foi executado, e *TODA* a saida. use pastebin -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nicolas__> ok
<nicolas__> nicolas@nicolas:~$ sudo apt-get install -f [sudo] password for nicolas:  Sinto muito, tente novamente. [sudo] password for nicolas:  Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto Corrigindo dependências... Pronto Os seguintes pacotes foram instalados automaticamente e já não são necessários:   account-plugin-windows-live libupstart1 linux-headers-3.16.0-
<nicolas__> aparece isso
<hggdh> nicolas__: PASTEBIN. Não vou tentar entender o que me apareceu.
<nicolas__> desculpe sou novato
<nicolas__> ja procurei diversos modos pra tentar resolver isso
<nicolas__> e não consegui
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<sepini> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<sepini> Poderia me ajudar com o envio de SMS pelo Ubuntu? Através do Modem 3G ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<sepini> Ok. Obrigado.
<astroo-> ok
<Rudolf> sepini: o que o google te disse sobre?
<sepini> que tenho que utilizar algumas ferramentas, gammu, smstolss... porém o modem 3g é um MF710... Tem que ser algum especifico?
<Rudolf> sepini: não
<Rudolf> sepini: tente as ferramentas
<sepini> Ok. Obrigado.
<raphael> galera, quando inicializo meu not, tenho uma mensagem na tela dizendo que ouve um erro... e pergunta se eu quero reportar esse erro.. mas não sei qual ẽ esse erro,, e tudo parece estar normal.. alguem sabe o que pode ser isso?
<raphael> podem me ajudar
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<barna> raphael, em algum lugar pra clicar no canto esquerdo embaixo desse caixa de erro?
<barna> *tem
<raphael> não.. so tem as opções de cancelar e reportar
<raphael> ai clico em cancelar
<raphael> e nada acontece
<raphael> esta tudo normal
<raphael> mas não sei o pq disso aparecer
<raphael> pode ser algum problema no ubuntu??
<raphael> ja to c o ubuntu 15.4 a um tempinho... mas isso so começou hj..
<barna> raphael, isso acontece aki quando desligo a maquina de forma errada ou faço bagunça num sistema
<barna> tem algum lugar que me mostra o erro, tive "ver mais", não lembro onde q aparece. talvez clicando em reportar.
<raphael> tipo assim... percebi que esse erro apareceu quando eu desliguei o not deixando paginas no google  abertas... coisa que eu não ligo..pois quando abro novamente o google eu restauro...e pronto..
<raphael> sera q esse erro que aparece é por causa disso?
<hggdh> escolha reportar
<hggdh> ou veja /var/crash -- todos os erros do Ubuntu são gravados lá
<barna> raphael, é uma possibilidade.
<barna> eu como vivo fuçando o sistema, de vez em sempre da pau e aparece essa msg. mas nunca deu ruim (a não ser quando eu faça bobagem)
<raphael> eu tambem vivo mexendo no sistema.. tentando aprender algo e tal; vou ficar ligado se isso vai voltar a se repetir
<raphael> eu usava o windows, fiz um dulboot para o linux... não estava muito seguro em migrar totalmente para o linux
<raphael> mas agora to pensando em ficar so no linux mesmo
<barna> a gente começa assim...... dai passa um tempo, vc entra no windows e pensa "como eu consegui usar essa coisa por tanto tempo???"
<barna> ai vc deixa ele instalado em dual boot, pra "quem sabe um dia eu precise?" ai meeeeeeeses depois vc vai entrar lá pra fazer algo e ele num liga mais!
<raphael> kkkkkkkkkkk
<raphael> vc ainda ta no dualboot?
<barna> só a 17 anos.
<Rudolf> raphael: recomendo fortemente deixar o dualboot
<barna> sempre penso, vai q precisa? ai ante ontem eu precisei e o (*$#$% num funcionava nem com reza brava!
<Rudolf> raphael: merdas acontecem
<raphael> kkkkkkk
<raphael> formatar o not neh..para deixar o dualboot
<raphael> ::
<raphael> ??
<barna> eu como dependo do comp pra sobreviver, alem do dual boot, ainda deixo mais 2 sistemas instalado por segurança!
<Rudolf> barna: bem por aí
<Rudolf> barna: nada pior que precisar e o sistema nem inicializar
<barna> nem me fale! depois q perdi o trabalho do ano por conta disso, na frente do cliente a maquina num iniciava,  aprendi a deixar sistemas de segurança instalados
<barna> no meu notebook tenho, 3 ubuntus (studio 14.04, 14.04 defalt e 15.04 pra brincar), debian whezy, opensuse 13.2, w7 de fabrica.
<raphael> ishe
<raphael> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> barna: 3 ubuntu?
<Rudolf> barna: 3 porcarias não é muito inteligente
<raphael> rudolf qual ditribuição vc utliza
<raphael> ??
<Rudolf> raphael: www.gentoo.org
<barna> no meu notebook tenho, 3 ubuntus (studio 14.04, 14.04 defalt e 15.04 pra brincar), debian whezy, opensuse 13.2, w7 de fabrica.1
<barna> opss, deu ruim, desculpa.
<barna> concordo q outros sistemas são "melhores", mas vai configurar os bicho pra edição de audio e video, transporte de som sem latencia, nvidia cuda e ainda conectar numa render farm em outro sistema!
<Rudolf> barna: foi uma piada
<Rudolf> barna: mas 3 iguais, não faz muito sentido
<Rudolf> **me faz
<Rudolf> barna: a não ser que você seja "testador" oficial
<barna> to usando o ubuntu studio pq ele ja vem 90% configurado e funcionando! tentei migrar pro debian e opensuse, mas num dei conta de configura-los.
<barna> Rudolf, os outros 2 são sistemas de segurança! se der pau em um, tenho o outro pra entrar rapido e resolver a parada.
<ricardo> boa noite , como faco pra instalar ubuntu no meu netbook via pendrive
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> ricardo: grave no pendrive/cd
<Rudolf> ricardo: boot
<Rudolf> ricardo: instale
<Rudolf> ricardo: www.ubuntu.com
<ricardo> gravo em arquivo iso?
<Rudolf> ricardo: nunca
<Rudolf> ricardo: se você não sabe a diferença, recomendo ler/estudar linux
<Rudolf> ricardo: www.guiafoca.org
<ricardo> qual versao recomendam pra um netbook 2 ram
<Rudolf> 2G de ram?
<Rudolf> ricardo: linux mint
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-08
<CDSlo> Boa noite pessoal. Sou novato em Linux, mas gostaria de instalar e testar esse OS. Coloquei o Ubuntu 14.04 em dual boot com o Win 8.1 e dias depois deu problema no GRUB. O boot repair não funcionou. Ontem consegui rodar o Lubuntu no laptop da minha namorada, sem problemas. Agora, pretendo instalar o Mint junto com o WIn 10, mas estou com o pé atrás, em relação ao dual boot. Pela
<CDSlo> experiência de vocês, o dual boot será mais no Mint do que no Ubuntu? Valeu...
<astroo-> ola
<CDSlo> Oi
<SkNix> aih galera, alguém acordado?
<SkNix> me ajudem por favor.. como faço para setar o timeout do nginx com wsgi com tempo superior a 75 segundos?
<JuzToday> bom dia bandidagem !
<elisboa> Bom dia.
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<elisboa> dia bom :)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<elisboa> tudo, e você?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas?
<elisboa> Bem...
<elisboa> Tou querendo montar um ambiente em casa pra fazer home office
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> haaa , legal
<elisboa> estou pensando em subir uma VM criptografada e virtualizada. Estava conversando com alguns amigos soobre o que seria melhor: VMWare ou VirtualBox
<elisboa> no meio termo, queria ver se conseguia virtualizar um Windows pra jogos.
<elisboa> Eu usaria a placa de vídeo onboard para o sistema HOST e usaria uma VM com a placa offboard (que é a boa) mapeada para ela.
<mirqui> usa o teamviewer , da tranquilo
<mirqui> vc monta um servidor windows para jogos
<elisboa> teamviewer? Tá maluco?
<elisboa> hahaha
<mirqui> da para jogar os jogos do pc até no cel :)
<Rudolf> jesus amado
<elisboa> eu preciso de desempenho 3D
<Rudolf> vm ou teamviewer para jogos
<elisboa> baixa latência etc.
<Rudolf> elisboa: jogo == windows
<Rudolf> elisboa: 3D então, esquece vm
<Rudolf> elisboa: windows windows windows
<elisboa> Rudolf: só como host OS mesmo?
<Rudolf> elisboa: grave isto na mente
<Rudolf> elisboa: somente
<mirqui> eu uso o team para jogar no pc
<mirqui> no caso o pc de mesa
<elisboa> e você joga o quê lá, mirqui ?
<mirqui> uso o team para jogar no note quando estou com preguiça de ficar na escrivaninha jogando :)
<mirqui> haa , joguinhos simples , on line do baixaki
<mirqui> gosto muito dos de corrida
<mirqui> indy ,
<mirqui> formula 1
<mirqui> e tbm paciênci com minha mãe :) , entro em rede
<Rudolf> kkkkkkk
<mirqui> para jogar com ela :)
<Rudolf> saravá
<Rudolf> elisboa: jogo == windows
<SkNix> instala em outra partição elisboa
<eloi_carneiro> ou usa kvm e tenta usar o vga passthough
<eloi_carneiro> dá um desempenho razoável
<Rudolf> razoável mas bem longe do nativo
<Rudolf> jogos == windows
<eloi_carneiro> mas se for muito pesado os jogos, faz um dual boot, que dá menos trabalho
<eloi_carneiro> Rudolf: jogos == console
<eloi_carneiro> quer jogas compra um video game
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<eloi_carneiro> dai vc me fala
<eloi_carneiro> mas não tem o mesmo gráfico
<eloi_carneiro> concordo
<Rudolf> bom, se tiver grana
<Rudolf> sobrando para ter um console SÓ PARA JOGOS
<Rudolf> concordo também
<eloi_carneiro> mas coloco o dvd e pronto
<Rudolf> mas ninguém falou nada de sobre PS4 ou XBOX?
<Rudolf> estamos falando de emulação, SO, VM
<eloi_carneiro> Rudolf: correto
<eloi_carneiro> ou dependendo do que ele usa no linux
<eloi_carneiro> faz o inverso
<eloi_carneiro> instala o windows
<eloi_carneiro> e virtualiza o linux
<eloi_carneiro> qual é o uso dele do linux?
<Rudolf> deus me livre usar linux virtual
<eloi_carneiro> eu uso ubuntu 14.04, tenho 2 VMs do ubuntu server, 1 do windows 7, 2 do windows server 2012 e uma do pfsense
<eloi_carneiro> Rudolf: qual o problema, de usar VM
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<eloi_carneiro> facilita um monte
<eloi_carneiro> dependendo do uso é até melhor
<eloi_carneiro> por causa do recurso de snapshot
<eloi_carneiro> clonagem
<eloi_carneiro> entre outras coisas
<eloi_carneiro> a sua imaginação é o limite :D
<Rudolf> eloi_carneiro: snapshot de servidor
<Rudolf> eloi_carneiro: não snapshot de desktop
<Rudolf> pelo amor
<eloi_carneiro> Rudolf: de vm
<eloi_carneiro> Rudolf: exemplo, vou instalar algo novo, e não quero comprometer a minha VM, no virtualbox, faço um snapshot, instalo, se não ficou bom é só voltar
<Rudolf> eloi_carneiro: quero instalar algo novo, instalo, se não der certo, desinstalo
<Rudolf> eu hein
<eloi_carneiro> Rudolf: não estou entendendo porque vc não acha bom
<Rudolf> eloi_carneiro: desencana
<Rudolf> eloi_carneiro: não vou discutir sobre isso
<eloi_carneiro> Rudolf: blz
<elisboa> SkNix: wut?
<elisboa> eloi_carneiro: eu estava lendo sobre o VGA passthrough. Parece que consegue 95% do desempenho natural. Curti a ideia. Quero fazer pela curiosidade de conseguir botar isso em prática.
<SkNix> elisboa, blz .. para jogo não é muito recomendado vm.
<eloi_carneiro> elisboa: é isso ai.. bons estudos! se precisar de algo estamos ai
<mirqui> ahaha rudolf , seu sarava é forte , caiu a corda de roupas da minha tia :)
<SkNix> ta repreendidooo
<SkNix> rsrsrs
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<elisboa> mirqui: você quis dizer varal? :)
<mirqui> sim , caiu tuda ahaha
<mirqui> ai eu e a mãe fomos ajudar
<elisboa> tou ligado
<elisboa> inclusive tenho que montar um em casa tambem
<elisboa> o outro já não tá mais dando conta
<Elfon> Rudolf: opa
<Elfon> Rudolf: já instalou esses programas da Sefaz que são em java?
<Rudolf> não, graças a deus
<Elfon> ele precisa de um diretório /database na raiz
<Elfon> com permissão de escrita. não seria mais fácil criar na /home ou pelo menos pedir a senha de root na instalalção e criar maldito diretório com persmissão de escrita?
<Elfon> e outra...pq na raiz? Se não ficar ligado numa formatação vai tudo pro saco
<Elfon> Rudolf: isso é uma prga
<Rudolf> http://site.dltec.com.br/lp/um-real
<shallwe> Rudolf: é por isso que temos tantos "profissionais não qualificados" no mercado kkkk
<Rudolf> shallwe: não entendi
<shallwe> Rudolf: sobre o link
<shallwe> eu passei anos estudando e fazendo cursos e faculdade sobre webdesign entre outros, ai você chega no cliente e dá o seu valor, e ele te fala que tem outro valor muito mais barato, que é de um cara, que com certeza pega os templates prontos e só joga no ar
<shallwe> ai depois falta suporte, as coisas começam a dar errado e eles vem chorar pra ti arrumar a cagada do outro cara kkkk
<shallwe> problema das pessoas é que sempre vão no mais barato achando que irão se dar bem e quase sempre dá nisso
<Rudolf> shallwe: mas o que tem haver com uma promoção para fazer curso de rede online?
<shallwe> Rudolf: aaa bom é uma pegadinha kkk, eu estava lendo e vi até o final agora é por um mês
<shallwe> desculpa, pensei que era tipo aquelas pessoas que juntam tudo quanto é tutorial na internet e te vendem
<Rudolf> shallwe: nem
<shallwe> mas o que eu falo no geral continua valendo :)
<shallwe> é por isso que eu me prostituo tb kkkk
<Rudolf> tu tá certo
<Rangel> Alguém sabe me falar um pouco sobre o Zorin OS?
<NeiSouza> ola gente baixei o ubuntu 14.10 com mais de 1 gb e não consigo instalar
<Elfon> Rangel: Ubuntu com firulas
<NeiSouza> tem um passo a passo que eu possa seguir
<Rangel> qual o erro dá dando?
<NeiSouza> nao da erro porem começa baixar tudo denovo
<NeiSouza> e minha net e lenta
<Rangel> tá baixando via torrent?
<NeiSouza> eu ja baixei todo os arquivos
<Rangel> certo
<NeiSouza> sim via torrent
<Rangel> já gravou em cd?
<NeiSouza> nao
<Rangel> ou dvd?
<NeiSouza> colo
<Rangel> sabe gravar?
<NeiSouza> extrair em um pendriver
<NeiSouza> sei
<Rangel> vc vai dar boot pelo cd ou pendrive
<Rudolf> NeiSouza: já procurou no google algo como "how to install ubuntu"
<NeiSouza> ñ
<NeiSouza> pelo pen
<Rudolf> NeiSouza: é um bom começo
<NeiSouza> ja criei uma particao onde sera instalado paralelo ao win
<Rangel> certo
<Rangel> fez isso pelo windows?
<NeiSouza> sim
<Rangel> digo a criação da partição?
<Rangel> conseguiu inicilizar com o pendrive?
<NeiSouza> sim ela msm
<NeiSouza> sim
<NeiSouza> como devo fazer para gravar o cd de instalação
<Rangel> se você inicializou o Ubuntu pelo cd não precisa gravar em cd
<NeiSouza> no pen vc quer dizer?
<Rangel> sim pelo pen
<NeiSouza> sim iniciei ai vou para uma caixa pedindo senha e nome de usuario dai pra frente começa baixar tudo denovo
<Rangel> talvez você selecionou a opção de atualizar enquanto instalar, vc fez isso?
<NeiSouza> nao observei vou tentar denovo entao
<Rangel> não marque essa opção pois irá demorar muito, ainda mais que sua internet é lenta
<Rangel> tenta de novo que estarei esperando o resultado
<NeiSouza> no ambiente grafico qual escolher
<Rangel> quais as opções
<Rangel> instalar lado a lado
<Rangel> o Uubntu já detecta o Windows então tem uma opção de instalar lado lado do (Windows)
<NeiSouza> nao apareceu ja comecou baixar
<Rangel> qual a primeiro tela que apareceu?
<NeiSouza> queria muito esperimentar o ubuntu mas vou desistir
<NeiSouza> e dificil
<Rangel> calma amigo !
<Rangel> digo os passos que você ja fez até agora
<NeiSouza> se houvesse um passo a passo seria 10
<NeiSouza> clico no wibi ai começa pede senha e começa baixar
<Rangel> pesquise no google como instalar o Ubuntu 14.10 ao lado do Windows
<Rangel> Garanto que não é dificil
<NeiSouza> vou tentar
<Rangel> Passei a usar o Ubuntu desde 2
<Rangel> 2010 e nunca tive problemas
<NeiSouza> vou almoçar ai tentarei novamente ok
<Rudolf> kkkk
<Rudolf> mimimi d+
<Rudolf> 11:45 < NeiSouza> queria muito esperimentar o ubuntu mas vou desistir
<Rudolf> 11:46 < NeiSouza> e dificil
<Rangel> blz
<NoRm4nD> o hggdh , o LeandroLuiz quer te dar um beijo na bunda só para ver o carinho que ele lhe deu da ultima vez
<NoRm4nD> segundo ele disse que ficou redondo e sem qualquer dobra
<NoRm4nD> o beijo na bunda é por toda a familia do #Bar-br
<NoRm4nD> hggdh, esse seu linuxo é BSD ?
<NoRm4nD> hggdh, entrei no site da Ubuntu e não achei o .exe ou .msi para instalar o ubuntu para Windows fuck dorgas 10
<hggdh> NoRm4nD: seja bem vindo
<hggdh> ah, tá
<hggdh> NoRm4nD: não.
<rijil> fi
<Rudolf> fo
<Rudolf> fu
<Vellozo> boa tarde a todos
<Vellozo> preciso de ajuda para criar um disco de inicialização no pendrive, alguem?
<shallwe> boa tarde
<shallwe> Vellozo, qual seu sistema?
<Vellozo> ubuntu
<Vellozo> 14 lts
<Vellozo> não inicializa completamente depois do login em modo gráfico
<Vellozo> para na tela de login depois que digito a senha de usuário
<Vellozo> na linha de comando... tranquilo
<Vellozo> ocorreu depois que eu instalei os programas para desenvolvimento de software android
<Vellozo> a conte de visitante me da acesso
<Vellozo> e quando entro ele me diz que o disco está cheio
<Vellozo> aciona uma ferramenta de análise de disco
<Vellozo> e mostra um grafico do meu hd
<Vellozo> nem linha de comendo em modo gráfico
<Vellozo> comando
<Vellozo> não me dá opção nenhuma a mais
<Vellozo> então preciso dar uma esvaziada no meu hd que é partição única
<Vellozo> raiz
<Rudolf> Vellozo: df -h
<Rudolf> Vellozo: te mostra a partição cheia
<Vellozo> boa...
<Vellozo> vou tentar
<Vellozo> mas agora estou em ruindows
<Vellozo> baixando a ultima versão do img ubuntu pra rodar no pendrive
<Rudolf> Vellozo: você pensa em reinstalar por causa da partição cheia?
<Rudolf> Vellozo: não seria mais fácil apenas remover os programas que lotam sua partição?
<Vellozo> muito bom livro
<Vellozo> comprei LINUX a bilia da alta books 8ªed
<Rudolf> Vellozo: alias, quantos gigas tem esta partição única?
<Vellozo> sim
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dd_> boa noite a todos!!!1
<dd_> alguem tem Dell ultrabook 14z com ubunto/windows instalado?
<astroo-> dd_  ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<hggdh> NoRm4nD: adeus
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-09
<shallwe> kkk caramba 3 dias tentando fazer meu drive da placa amd ati 6290 utilizar o tal de VDPAU drive que faz com que ela utilize a GPU pra rodar vídeos e nada
<shallwe> isso de ter drive proprietário e drive opensouce confunde o cara, quando vc acha que achou algo é pro open, ai vai pesquisar e os caras postam pro proprietŕio, ai entra o link é pra open kkk maior confusão
<astroo-> mundo linux...
<shallwe> astroo-: kkk pior, pelo menos pra ATI
<shallwe> é sempre um pé no saco
<astroo-> por enquanto...
<shallwe> fiz o teste no windows e a porqueira roda 100% acredita que um video full HD no windows roda ocupando 9% da CPU parece piada kkkk
<shallwe> quem dera que conseguir fazer isso no meu kubuntu
<shallwe> mas tem um bug no windows 10 com o drive novo da ati, ai tem que usar o antigo, pq o drive novo tb nao funciona o aceleramento da GPU pra vídeos
<astroo-> ja tentaste varios programas de video para ver se algum corre melhor?
<shallwe> astroo-: sim
<shallwe> eu vi no terminal é erro no drive mesmo
<shallwe> ele diz que nao consegue
<shallwe> bom vou pro windows por enquanto, depois pesquiso mais :)
<Gugu> boa noite
<Gugu> pessoal me ajuda em uma duvida?
<Gugu> como eu consigo o cd da versão atual do ubuntu?
<astroo-> rapido...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hggdh> mode -v
<Elfon> alo
<Elfon> Bom dia
<Ernandes> bom dia
<Ernandes> aee
<andarilho> dia
<Elfon> bom dia
<Elfon> rbelem: opa
<Elfon> alguém sabe se é possível compartilhar uma pasta montada com o cryptkeeper na rede?
<Ernandes> samba
<Ernandes> coloca a pasta em um share via samba
<cyborgdx> Alguem ai? Queria dicas de programas pro meu ubuntu. Pc recem formatado. Queria personalizar mas so encontro os de sempre nas pesquisas. Algum programa desconhecido para personalizar?
<Elfon> Ernandes: o problema é que estou compartilhando uma pasta montada com Encfs
<Elfon> queria compartilhar a pasta "desencriptada"
<Ernandes> depois q estiver montada, nao tem problema
<Elfon> Ernandes: ela tá montada...mas não compartilha
<Elfon> eu localizo na rede....mas não acessa...diz que não existe
<Elfon> cyborgdx: depende de qual função vc quer
<Ernandes> verifica se esta mesmo compartilhada, as permissoes tbem
<Ernandes> da um reload no samba tbem
<cyborgdx> Eu gosto de areas de trabalho com bastante informação. Algo meio matrix sabe. Se souber de programas para personalizar fala ai
<Rudolf> aff maria
<Rudolf> cyborgdx: seja mais específico champs
<Rudolf> cyborgdx: "meio matrix" não ajudou muito
<elisboa> bom dia
<Elfon> Ernandes: ela só compartilha se estiver desmontada...mas aí tá vazia :P
<Elfon> queria compartilhar ela montada com o cryptkeeper...
<Rudolf> gnome sux
<Node_> .
<giovanni> qual linux bom para pc com memoria ddr1
<Rudolf> giovanni: quanto de memória?
<giovanni> 2
<Elfon> giovanni: tentaria um lubuntu, xubuntu ou slitaz
<Rudolf> giovanni: tentaria slackware
<Rudolf> giovanni: debian
<giovanni> fica melhor que com windws
<giovanni> internet muito lenta
<elisboa> arch linux
<elisboa> elementary os
<Rudolf> giovanni: S.O. não resolve internet lenta
<elisboa> debian com fluxbox
<giovanni> minha net e 2 mega
<Rudolf> giovanni: é, não vai fazer milagre
<elisboa> Rudolf: tou vendo lá
<elisboa> quanto a distro leve, lembrei do puppy linux
<elisboa> bons tempos, haha
<elisboa> Rudolf: "face of calculus" ficou muito traduzido ao pé da letra. Eu tiraria isso, pra deixar "this to my studies"
<elisboa> ou "this area", enfim
<elisboa> apesar que area não... talvez branch... enfim, de fato não sei ao certo.
<elisboa> Rudolf: por fim, em "Then, someone", faltou um does: "Then, does someone"
<elisboa> e depois: "Plus, does anyone know about"
<Rudolf> face ok calculus = theme?
<elisboa> hmm, acho que até vai, hein?
<Rudolf> corrigidos
<Rudolf> elisboa: valew
<edenc> ah, o cara que queria "meio matrix" vazou…
<edenc> Vou largar a dica mesmo assim
<edenc> Roda emacs fullscreen com 20% de transparência
<aristides> tenho um inspiron 5547 da  dell.Qual ubusnto é compatível com meu hardware??
<edenc> aristides: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<edenc> aristides: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?query=5547&category=Laptop&release=&level=Any&vendors=Dell
<edenc> aristides: parece que sim :)
<aristides> vlw mesmo
<PauloA7X> oi
<mirqui> blza :)
<PauloA7X> eu estou tentando instalar ubunto em uma maquina q está sem sistema operacional, gostaria de saber se é possivel passar o ubunto via USB p essa maquina
<mirqui> oe note ou pc ?
<PauloA7X> notebook
<mirqui> tens que deixar o pendrive bootavel
<mirqui> botar a iso ,
<PauloA7X> bootavel?
<mirqui> ver se a bios está para bootar pelo usb
<mirqui> sim , que nem o drive de cd rom
<mirqui> sabes como ?
<PauloA7X> sakei
<PauloA7X> na verdade não sei exatamente
<mirqui> tem o unibooting ou algum programa que faça seu pendrive bootavel
<mirqui> no site baixaki tem vários
<PauloA7X> aahhh ta bacana
<PauloA7X> eu teria q apagar toda a memoria do pendrive então?
<mirqui> então faz o pendrive bootavel
<mirqui> sim , ele formata o pendrive
<PauloA7X> beleza então
<mirqui> depois põe a iso , sendo ele já bootavel
<PauloA7X> passo 1, deixar o pendrive bootavel:
<PauloA7X> depois eu ponho essa iso q eu to baixando
<mirqui> vai na bios , para fazer boot pelo usb
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui>  , e ai é tranquilo
<mirqui> qual distro vc está baixando ?
<PauloA7X> como q eu faço o boot pelo usb pela bios, eu aperto F2 e oq mais?
<PauloA7X> pera
<mirqui> ok
<PauloA7X> ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64
<mirqui> então vai na bios
<mirqui> lá tem boot pelo dvd e pelo usb
<mirqui> marca usb
<mirqui> e da início no processo de instalação
<mirqui> leva uns 25 min
<PauloA7X> tu acha uma boa instalar 64bits num notebook?
<Rudolf> 64 > 32
<PauloA7X> huehueheuheu
<mirqui> ai depende
<mirqui> 32 é padrão
<PauloA7X> depende de q ?
<mirqui> 64 é performance
<mirqui> seu note é moderno ?
<PauloA7X> eu baixei o 64 pq ta no site como recomendado
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> seu note é moderno ?
<PauloA7X> é um pavilion de 1000 conto das antigas, acho q tem 3 anos
<PauloA7X> melhor pegar o 32 bit neah?
<mirqui> quanto de ram ele tem ?
<PauloA7X> 2Gb
<PauloA7X> penso em comprar mais um pente de memoria p ficar 4Gb p ver se da p gasto
<mirqui> rudolf , da uma opinião
<mirqui> acho que da de boa
<Rudolf> 2g - 32bits
<mirqui> opa , ele sabe mais que eu :})
<Rudolf> 4g não é suportado por 32bits [por assim dizer]
<Rudolf> mas 2gb também, atualmente mal dá para acessar o facebook
<Rudolf> com esses browsers malucos e páginas lotadas de javascript
<mirqui> paulo tem outras maneiras
<mirqui> já tentou o lubuntu ou xubuntu ?
<mirqui> não são tão pesados
<PauloA7X> nem tentei, na vdd nunca usei outro sistema que não seja windows, imaginei q o ubunto fosse o mais leve
<PauloA7X> mas facil de mexer*****
<PauloA7X> mais*
<mirqui> sim , mas tem mais leves
<mirqui> lubuntu é tipo ubuntu
<mirqui> é baseado no ubuntu , só que mais leve
<PauloA7X> lubunto?
<PauloA7X> hmmm
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> dá num cd
<PauloA7X> mas ele roda Qcad tbm?
<mirqui> e o performance é bem legal
<mirqui> opa velho , programa de cad num note com 2 gb de ram ?
<mirqui> ai não sei
<PauloA7X> roda man
<mirqui> rudolf , please
<Rudolf> roda igual carroça subindo morro
<mirqui> mas um programa de cad é bem pesado
<PauloA7X> huehuehue mas roda
<Rudolf> fora o 3D
<Rudolf> PauloA7X: qual a placa de video? intel?
<Rudolf> PauloA7X: pergunta séria: o que você procura no linux?
<PauloA7X> não precisa de 3D man
<PauloA7X> quero fugir dos virus do W
<mirqui> é cad ou home design ?
<PauloA7X> mt virus no windows cara
<PauloA7X> cad fi
<PauloA7X> auto cad
<mirqui> ai não sei te dizer
<mirqui> numca usei cad , já tentei , mas não soube usar
<PauloA7X> ah sim, eu trabalho c essa parada, soh demora p abrir, depois de aberto ta de boa, soh não abrir nem o bloco de notas e ta safo
<PauloA7X> acho q vou comprar uma memoria p esse pc, ainda tem um slot sobrando, da p por mais 2Gbs de boa
<mirqui> eu já usei um que era para para circuitos elétricos
<PauloA7X> vou instalar o 64bits daqui a 5 mins
<mirqui> mas era bem leve
<PauloA7X> hmm pods crer
<PauloA7X> bacana
<mirqui> então boa sorte
<mirqui> e se ficar pesado , tenta o lubuntu
<PauloA7X> blz
<mirqui> tudo que da para fazer no ubuntu , dá no lubuntu :)
<PauloA7X> serio?
<PauloA7X> egg q firme
<mirqui> sim , só não é tão bonito
<mirqui> visual simples , mas poderoso
<PauloA7X> hauhauahau crl então eh melhor ainda
<mirqui> ele vem com o synaptic
<mirqui> tento o synaptic vc tem o central de programas
<PauloA7X> não gosto mt desses negócios coloridinho bonitinho q suga memoria RAM, isso supostamente melhora a "exp de usuário" mas limita um pouco a maquina
<mirqui> então cara está para tí o lubuntu
<Rudolf> PauloA7X: www.guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> PauloA7X: sugiro a leitura
<Rudolf> PauloA7X: acho que Debian lhe cai melhor que *ubuntu
<Rudolf> PauloA7X: mas independente de qual distribuição, é bom você entender o que é linux antes
<Rudolf> PauloA7X: para não se frustra depois
<PauloA7X> eu vou fazer um teste, vou por ubunto soh nesse note q to falando p voces, eu tenho um outro note q eu to usando agora q vai ficar c windows
<PauloA7X> ubuntu*
<Rudolf> é uma boa
<Rudolf> mas não dispensa uma boa leitura
<Rudolf> para um uso otimisado
<mirqui> boa sorte , fui :)
<PauloA7X> blz vlw
<julio> ola boa tarde tenho um netbook acer aspire one aoa110 zg5 e queria instalar o ubuntu nele
<julio> qual a melhor versão do ubuntu para rodar nele
<julio> configurções do net: cpu intel atom processador n270 512 mb ddr2 8gb ssd
<julio> acer aoa 110-1564
<Rudolf> bateu e correu
<Dead_Thinker> hehe, foda, mto cara sem noção
<d70> boa tarde, preciso executar o gnucash em pt_br, porém estou usando o lxde(lubuntu) em inglês. O pt_br esta instalado. alguém sabe como?
<Rudolf> d70: mudando o lxde para pt_br?
<Rudolf> d70: tentou alterar as configurações do gnucash somente?
<Rudolf> d70: tem o pacote de "linguas" para pt_br instalado?
<d70> Rudolf, não apenas alterar a variavel qdo executar o programa,
<Rudolf> a ordem das perguntas está horrível
<d70> tentei isso " $ LANGUAGE=pt_BR LANG=pt_BR gnucash"
<Rudolf> d70: erro?
<d70> tenho o pacote de idiomas instalado
<Rudolf> d70: alguma mensagem útil
<d70> "The locale defined in the environment isn't supported. Falling back to the 'C' (US English) locale
<d70> "
<Rudolf> he
<Rudolf> d70: qual a resposta do comando locale?
<Rudolf> d70: talvez você precise ser específico também
<Rudolf> usar
<Rudolf> pt_BR.UTF8
<Rudolf> ou pt_BR.ISO8859-1
<d70> ah tah. vou tentar.
<Rudolf> d70: mas além do pacote de linguas você precisa ter o suporte ao locale
<Rudolf> d70: o que você tem gerado no /etc/locale.gen ?
<Rudolf> d70: se não tiver o pt_BR (UTF8 ou ISO)
<Rudolf> d70: adicione e gere o suporte com locale-gen
<Rudolf> um em cada linha
<Rudolf> pt_BR ISO-8859-1
<Rudolf> pt_BR.UTF-8 UTF-8
<d70> Rudolf,  n tenho o arquivo locale.gen, mas no locale.alias , tem apenas o pt_PT
<Rudolf> d70: consulte a doc da sua distro
<d70> Rudolf, vou gerar.
<d70> blz
<Rudolf> d70: normalmente fica no arquivo que falei
<Rudolf> não sei se vai conflitar com algo por aí
<d70> entendi, vou buscar +
<d70> vlw
<d70> Rudolf,
<d70> consegui
<d70> era bem simples, n precisa usar LANG
<Rudolf> opa
<d70> e apenas LANGUAGE
<Rudolf> só o LANGUAGE resolve
<Rudolf> blza
<d70> e ser especifico, LANGUAGE=pt_BR.ISO-....
<d70> Rudolf, vlw
<Rudolf> ah tá
<Rudolf> d70: cuidado com a variação ISO/UTF
<Rudolf> d70: se precisar abrir o arquivo em vários lugares
<Elfon> Rudolf: opa
<Elfon> Rudolf: já teve problema com java?
<Rudolf> Elfon: vários
<Elfon> Rudolf: certas coisas não entendo...
<Rudolf> conflito de versão, principalmente
<Elfon> de vez emq uando o java do banco para e tenho que cadastrar o pc novamente...as vezes quando atualizo e as vezes do nada, na mesma versão
<Elfon> que coisa
<Elfon> esses caras podiam ser mais cuidadodos
<Rudolf> Elfon: banco é uma bosta
<Rudolf> Elfon: independente do SO
<Rudolf> Elfon: o problema nem é o java
<Rudolf> Elfon: mas reflete nele
<Elfon> Rudolf: acho q seria melhor um token na mão de vada um e pronto...ou um certificado digital
<Elfon> "mão de cada um"
<Elfon> Rudolf: vc trabalha com o q?
<Rudolf> Elfon: infra
<Elfon> infra...? o q é isso? foi malz...não sou da área de ti
<amarelinho_EMO> Rudolf: eu trabalho com Banco, mapeamento, assalto, desvio de verba...
<amarelinho_EMO> Elfon: Infra...estrutura
<Elfon> interessante
<Elfon> conheci um cara que trabalhava com algo parecido...ele era de da segurança em TI
<Elfon> monitorava as coisas num banco e de uma empresa
<Elfon> ele contou uma vez que rastreou um cara e a polícia foi até a casa do sujeito...hehehe
<Elfon> amarelinho_EMO: nestes tempos de crise deve ter aumentado o serviço né?
<amarelinho_EMO> Nossa, inclusive tive promoção
<amarelinho_EMO> Não sou mais um pião, agora já virei consultor
<amarelinho_EMO> hehaehahea
<amarelinho_EMO> Projeto.
<Rudolf> amarelinho_EMO: deus te proteja das gambiarra por corte de custos
<amarelinho_EMO> heahehaheah
<edenc> amarelinho_EMO: meus parabéns, agora você é um pião cuja cabeça rolará se o projeto der errado
<amarelinho_EMO> edenc: não sou do tipo vaidoso, todo projeto que eu faço eu não assino
<amarelinho_EMO> heahehaheahea
<amarelinho_EMO> Sempre deixo os outros levarem o crédito.
<edenc> melhor assim
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> vaidoso ou covrde
<Rudolf> eis a questão
<edenc> Esperto, eu diria
<amarelinho_EMO> Sacanagem isso, eu deixo os outros levarem o crédito pelo meu trabalho e ainda sou chamado de covarde. O povo que não decide o que quer.
<edenc> amarelinho_EMO: covardia é um conceito meio inútil
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Pneumonia> Olá;astroo-;Como vai ?
<astroo-> ola bem e tu?
<Pneumonia> Estou bem ; obrigado
<astroo-> de nada
<Pneumonia> Como deixo o Apache "enabled" ?
<edenc> Pneumonia: como assim?
<edenc> Elabore seu problema
<Pneumonia> O problema é que nem eu sei
<Pneumonia> Hahahah
<Pneumonia> Minha frase ficou meio ambígua, eu não quis dizer que meu problema é que eu não sei o que está ocorrendo, e assim sendo, ninguém conseguirá resolvê-lo
<edenc> O que é "deixar o apache enabled"?
<edenc> Você quer manter ele rodando? É isso?
<Pneumonia> Não. Eu estou instalando o OSSN(https://www.opensource-socialnetwork.org/) e, na instalação, estão me pedindo alguns pré-requisitos :PHP 5.5.12-2ubuntu4.6 ,MYSQLI ENABLED e APACHE ENABLED
<Pneumonia> Eu não entendi o que eles realmente querem com 'enabled'
<Rivail_Siukov> Rivail_Siukov
<Rivail_Siukov> #Bage
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<Mangusto> Alguém aqui mora em Porto Alegre ?
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-10
<leandrocps> alguem pode me ajuda
<leandrocps> executar o programa digitando no Dash: reader /// como faco isso
<leandrocps> sou novo no ubuntu
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<leandrocps> gente obrigado ja achei
<leandrocps> flw
<astroo-> ok
<Maria> oi
<Maria> Me ajuda
<Ernandes> rs
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> no topico tem de por paciência mesmo    "piada"...
<barna> live
<barna> maus, janela errada.
<americo> gostaria de saber como instalar
<amarelinho_EMO> americo: Instalar o que?
<americo> e se preciso formatar o hd ou posso aproveitar e instalar junto com o windows
<americo> o ubuntu
<amarelinho_EMO> americo: vc quer instalar o Ubuntu junto com o Windows?
<amarelinho_EMO> Instala o windows e depois o ubuntu.
<americo> ja tenho windows agora quero o ubuntu da pra instalar agora quando baixar?
<amarelinho_EMO> americo: sim
<rafael> Troll detected
<amarelinho_EMO> rafael: heaheahhea para com isso
<cleitols> Bom dia.. Tenho a distro 14.04 instalada e com um problema nas opções de shutdown depois de alguns updates. Alguém conseguiu resolver esse problema?
<rafael> cleitols: que problema?
<cleitols> Quando seleciono a opção shutdown ele somente me dá as opções de lock ou então de log out
<cleitols> Instalei o consolekit, e até consigo fazer o reboot/shutdown.. mas somente fazendo o logout da conta ativa
<Rudolf> cleitols: digita "sudo halt"
<Rudolf> cleitols: não fica dependente de wm bugado
<edenc> Hue, hackearam o hacking team
<edenc> https://getstrike.net/torrents/A5D140A40B091972DFE156663940ECF4A1390349
<liberie> edenc: faz um bom tempo heim
<edenc> liberie: é, não tava sabendo
<liberie> julho
<edenc> Tava meio desligado do mundo nesse mês
<Rudolf> edenc: percebemos
<Rudolf> edenc: muito trabalho?
<edenc> Não
<edenc> Merdas da vida
<Rudolf> edenc: melhoras
<edenc> o/
<mirqui> boatarde
<shallwe> boa tarde
<d70> ola, alguem pode me ajudar com layout de teclado no lxde(lubuntu) , meu teclado eh US, porem ao usar o layout pt-br,
<d70> as teclas nao correspondem..
<edenc> d70: é o comportamento esperado
<edenc> pra você usar um layout diferente do layout original do teclado você vai ter que repintar as teclas
<edenc> o que você precisa fazer é configurar o input method pra permitir que você digite acentos, cedilhas, etc.
<d70> edenc, como faco isso :::
<d70> estou usando lubuntu(lxde)
<edenc> d70: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-layouts.html
<edenc> Não conheço os pormenores do lubuntu, mas no ubuntu 14.04 é assim que faz
<edenc> d70: no meu thinkpad o US international with dead keys funciona bem
<edenc> Pra digitar cedilha você usa alt gr + ,
<Elfon> edenc: o lxde deve ter um utilitário pra configurar o hardware
<edenc> Isso não é um problema de hardware
<Rudolf> novatos...
<bruno_> fala galera tenho not acer aspire one 722, nao consigo configurar o teclado e como estudo teclado só funciona se for em igles alguem me ajuda?
<bruno_> instalei o linux 15.04
<Elfon> bruno_: qual distro
<Elfon> ubuntu?
<bruno_> 15.04
<bruno_> sim ubuntu
<Elfon> vai nas configurações do sistema => Teclado ==> Entrada de texto
<bruno_> ta selecionado portugues brasil, mais quando digito em e-mail ou no libre office as palavras ficam como se estivesse errada
<bruno_> e toda vez q reinicio o computador ele desconfigura
<Rudolf> bruno_: seu teclado tem cedilha?
<bruno_> tem
<Rudolf> então é abnt2
<bruno_> mais não tem essa opçao
<Rudolf> bruno_: o teclado apresenta problema em qualquer lugar [qualquer software]?
<bruno_> sim
<Rudolf> bruno_: digita aí no terminal setxkbmap br
<Rudolf> bruno_: verifica se corrige
<bruno_> intão eu sou iniciante no linux
<bruno_>  quando digito isso ai aparece nada
<bruno_> tenho q digitar antes sudo su?
<Rudolf> bruno_: digita como usuário
<Rudolf> bruno_: e ao digitar isso não aparece nada mesmo
<Rudolf> bruno_: você precisa testar o teclado [cedilha, acentos, etc]
<bruno_> aparece outra linha como se nada acontecesse
<Rudolf> de novo
<Rudolf> 16:18 < Rudolf> bruno_: e ao digitar isso não aparece nada mesmo
<Rudolf> 16:18 < Rudolf> bruno_: você precisa testar o teclado [cedilha, acentos, etc]
<bruno_> aparece a ç e os acentos quando digito
<Rudolf> bruno_: então funcionou, concorda?
<bruno_> ya
<bruno_> mais  quando reinicio o not desconfigura ai para digitar a senha tenho q abrir teclado virtual
<Rudolf> bruno_: não disse que isso resolve
<Rudolf> bruno_: era para confirmar se seu teclado está corretamente suportado
<bruno_> e no libre office as palavras q escrevo fica tracejada de vermelho como se estivesse errada mais não ta
<Rudolf> bruno_: agora você deve consultar a documentação do ubunts
<Rudolf> bruno_: e configurar adequadamente
<bruno_> me ajuda?
<bruno_>  e antes de mais nada obrigado por tudo
<Rudolf> bruno_: não uso ubunts
<bruno_> ubunts é o q?
<Rudolf> 8(
<Rudolf> ubuntu
<bruno_> humm
<Elfon> Rudolf: outros já tiveram esse problema...é um bug?
<Rudolf> Elfon: sei lá
<Rudolf> Elfon: acho que falta de leitura mesmo
<Rudolf> mas só acho
<bruno_> tipo tem como eu passar o linux 15.04 para o 14.04?
<Elfon> Rudolf: talvez seja: falta de leitura + hardware complicado
<Rudolf> bruno_: não
<Rudolf> bruno_: só reinstalando
<bruno_> acho q vou formatar e passar para windows
<Rudolf> Elfon: não conheço abnt2 complicado
<bruno_>  mais mesmo assim obrigado por tudo
<Rudolf> bruno_: boa formatação
<bruno_>  bom trabalho
<Elfon> bruno_: ou usa o 15.04 ou vai ter q mudar de distro
<Rudolf> Elfon: se ainda fosse us
<Elfon> downgrade so formatando
<Elfon> sinistro isso no teclado
<bruno_> fezes
<bruno_>  rsrsrs
<Elfon> se fosse há uns 10 anos atrás até ia
<Rudolf> cara, é só configurar
<Rudolf> se o setxkbmap funciona
<Rudolf> muito mimimi Elfon
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dekola> boa tarde
<dekola> alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<dekola> gostaria de migra pro ubuntu
<dekola> mais estou com receio
<dekola> na verdade
<dekola> queria aprender mais
<dekola> ate tirar uma certificação LPI
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest81101> olá eu estou com um problema no mysql do meu ubuntu e preciso de ajuda
<Guest81101> se puder dar uma olhada https://www.dropbox.com/s/ie5ilflkvonl7a9/ss%20ubuntu.png?dl=0
<shallwe> bom dia manolos
<shallwe> apesar de eu gostar de trabahar, tb gosto de sexta feira :)
<shallwe> hummmm http://linuxgizmos.com/tiny-com-runs-linux-and-android-on-quad-core-64-bit-snapdragon-410/
<shallwe> cada vez mais interessante esses mini pcs
<shallwe> e uma dica final, bem interessante, eu sempre procurei isto, mas hoje em dia como um pendrive custa 10 reau... https://www.maketecheasier.com/run-iso-files-hdd-grub2/
 * oliverio bom dia :)
<Rudolf> dua
<Elfon> Rudolf: opa
<Elfon> Rudolf: hoje é SEXTA!!!
<Elfon> shallwe: SEXTA
<Rudolf> de novo
<Rudolf> semana que vem tem outra
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia , tudo bem ?
<shallwe> claro que sim é sexta feira
<mirqui> ahaha verdade
<mirqui> preciso sir um momento , até
<mirqui> voltei :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<liberie> buenas
<Rudolf> edenc: https://youtu.be/7fBev_u1yDw?t=35
<Rudolf> edenc: chore!
<aalmeida> Boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarde
<aalmeida> estou com problemas no ícone da bateria, após tentar instalar o gnome 3.12 no ubuntu 14.04 LTS, o mesmo deu problema e tive q reinstalar o unity. Agora ele não mostra avisa mais se a bateria está fraca e nem carregando, fica parado numa porcentagem
<Rudolf> aalmeida: o comando acpi funciona?
<aalmeida> vou testar
<aalmeida> não
<Rudolf> aalmeida: qual a resposta?
<aalmeida> deu comando n existe
<Rudolf> aalmeida: logo...
<aalmeida> vai ter q instalar?
<Rudolf> aalmeida: se você tiver algum outro programa que teste a bateria fora do WM, pode testar
<Rudolf> eu uso acpi
<Rudolf> Battery 0: Unknown, 97%
<aalmeida> pelas configurações da bateria eu consigo ver as informações, por lá ta normal
<aalmeida> só não atualiza no ícone
<aalmeida> e nem avisa mais qndo está fraca e nem qndo está carregada
<Rudolf> aalmeida: então é provável que tenha que resetar as configurações do seu usuário em relação ao ícone removendo os arquivos pertinentes no seu home
<Rudolf> quais? nem imagino
<Rudolf> cheque-os
<Rudolf> aqueles com . na frente
<aalmeida> se resetar ele apaga meu arquivos pessoais?
<Rudolf> aalmeida: apaga suas configurações
<aalmeida> tem o comando fácil ai p resetar
<Rudolf> não tem comando para resetar
<Rudolf> aalmeida: mas é bem provável que você tenha cag* seu sistema
<Rudolf> aalmeida: sempre pesquise antes se a galera fez a instalação satisfatoriamente
<Rudolf> aalmeida: ainda mais com algo tão bugado quanto gnome3
<aalmeida> qndo instalei o gnome ele apagou o unity, me ferrei
<hggdh> aalmeida: de onde veio este Gnome 3.12? Até one saiba, GnomeUbuntu 14.04 é baseado no Gnoe 3.10
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> partoba detected
<Rudolf> aalmeida: copiou o ppa de algum testing alpha da vida?
<aalmeida> foi de um blog
<Rudolf> hehe
<hggdh> Rudolf: apenas por curiosidade: o que significa "partoba"?
<Rudolf> hggdh: www.mundocanibal.com.br
<hggdh> heh. Vou ter que esperar chegar em casa, minha conexão via LTE está meio lenta
<hggdh> Rudolf: obrigado
<Rudolf> hggdh: ah, partoba é uma coletânea de videos que o pessoal do mundo canibal fazia
<Rudolf> hggdh: nem sei se faz mais
<Rudolf> hggdh: é reunião de video cassetadas com narração peculiar
<Rudolf> hggdh: acidentes do mundo real
<Rudolf> hggdh: quando falo "partoba", é que deu ou vai dar m*
<hggdh> heh
<Rudolf> hggdh: partoba vem dos "parkour" que fracassaram miseravelmente
<hggdh> oh, deve ser dolorido de assistir
<Rudolf> hggdh: era engraçado
<Rudolf> hggdh: para quem assistia
<Dead_Thinker> hehe, partoba
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Mangusto> Olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-12
<Ernandes> rss
<Ernandes> rss
<joao> boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Pirata> Bom dia
<Pirata> estou com um problema, baixei e gravei o dvd ubuntu 64bits, quando dou o boot pela unidade de dvd apare ce o "Failed to setup IBS, -22". Alguém sabe o que posso fazer para rodar o ubuntu na minha máquina?
<pokmpol> hi
<Eduardo> Olá
<joao> oi
<joao> não esto conseguindo instalar o ubuntu, sera q alguem pode me ajudar??
<De> bom dia
<joao> bom dia
<De> estou com dificuldade ao instalar ubuntu
<joao> eu tambem!
<De> estou instalando ubuntu 14.4 note lenovo   nao aparece intrface grafica
<De> a instalacao vai bem ate a senha de inicio
<vicente> instalacao do ubuntu nao aparece interface
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom dia vicente
<Romildo_Vitorino> seu cd pode estar corrompido
<vicente> bom dia romildo
<vicente> eu ja fiz varios dawloads
<Romildo_Vitorino> consegue rodar via live cd?
<vicente> instalacao de teste tambem nao funciona nem com live cd
<Romildo_Vitorino> ja tentou por pendrive?
<vicente> fiz com varias iso do site e naodeu certo
<vicente> nem virtualbox funcionou
<Romildo_Vitorino> primeira vez que vejo isso acontecer. vc ta usando qual versao do windows na tua maquina?
<vicente> ja tentei a 14.4 no site oficial
<vicente> bom dia a todos
<vicente> instalacao do ubntu apos senha nao aparece interface grafica
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Romildo_Vitorino> td em paz
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> fala rudolf :)
<MajorFox> Galera, preciso de ajuda
<MajorFox> Alias, bom dia
<MajorFox> Estou com o Ubuntu 15.04. As vezes eu estou mexendo e a tela congela. Só mexe o mouse. E caso eu esteja ouvindo música, ela continua sendo reproduzida... O que pode ser?
<mirqui> deve ser algum erro no sistema
<mirqui> vc tem muita coisa de importante no pc?
<mirqui> se não tiver nada de importante , reinstala o ubuntu
<MajorFox> Nem, eu abandonei  Windows. É muito mais fácil programar usando o Linux. Então, eu penso que foi um erro ter atualizado o S.O. deveria ter mantido o 14.4
<mirqui> vê se a mídia está integra
<mirqui> sim , reinstala o ubuntu
<mirqui> deve resolver o problema
<mirqui> fui
<MajorFox> Vi algumas sugestões na net, dizendo que não vale apena atualizar o SO até liberar pra download no site do ubuntu, pois ainda terá bugs
<MajorFox> valeu valeu
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> aeee galerinha
<astroo-> hello people
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-13
<rousseau> como instalar o ubuntu ?
<astroo-> usa o livecd via pendrive ou cd
<astroo-> esta no site oficial como fazer
<rousseau> via cd já gravei um
<rousseau> mas não que abir
<astroo-> pode ser proteçao de algo que impede
<joao> boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<joao> eu uso o lubuntu como eu faco pra acelerar o boot? demora de mais pra iniciar ate quando esta bloqueada a ssecao demora pra voltar
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<jeanlandim> Boa noite
<joao> boa noite
<jeanlandim> [off topic]
<jeanlandim> alguém acredita em PNL?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> nao sei o que e
<joao> o que que e pnl?
<jeanlandim> Programação Neurolinguistica
<jeanlandim> (por isso o 'off topic')
<astroo-> ve o privado
<shallwe> boa noite galera
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> nada como uma noite congelante
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Killer> alguém ai?
<Romildo_Vitorino> Bom dia a todos
<niltonpess> Bom domingo a todos!
<niltonpess> Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu em meu pc, mas testando o live dvd a internet não funciona. Não consigo conectar, apesar da internet funcionar normalmente no windows 7.
<Romildo_Vitorino> que tipo de internet vc usa?
<niltonpess> Entrei no ajuda da Net, mas eles responderam que não dão suporte a esta tecnologia! Foi a palavra que usaram.
<niltonpess> No form da comunidade Linuz Brasil do facebook o pessoal tentou ajudar, mas nada do que sueriram deu certo.
<niltonpess> sugeriram
<Romildo_Vitorino> niltonpess, nao conheço o funcionamento da internet da net. como vc usa no windows 7?
<niltonpess> ~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) (rev 02) 00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B) 00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D) 00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI 
<niltonpess> ~$ ifconfig eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr fc:aa:14:2b:1c:de  inet6 addr: fe80::feaa:14ff:fe2b:1cde/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 RX packets:604 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000  RX bytes:36240 (36.2 KB) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  lo Link encap:Local Loopback  inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0 inet6 addr: ::1/128
<niltonpess> ~$ dhclient eth0 RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr fc:aa:14:2b:1c:de  inet6 addr: fe80::feaa:14ff:fe2b:1cde/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 RX packets:1139 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:47 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000  RX bytes:68340 (68.3 KB) TX bytes:107 (107.0 B)  lo L
<niltonpess> eu estava ausente quando o técnico da NET instalou no meu PC.
<Romildo_Vitorino> entao. vc conecta por cabo ou via wifi?
<niltonpess> Mas uso um modem a cabo. Tinha o plano somente de TV a cabo. quando coprei um PC novo ampliei o plano para incluir a NET.
<niltonpess> o ubuntu diz que consegue conectar o wifi, mas nada acontece. tentei colocar as especificações listadas no config do windows mas não funciona. falta somente isso, acessar a net, para largar de vez o windows.
<Romildo_Vitorino> entao vc usa wi-fi?
<niltonpess> uso somente no ablet que roda android.
<niltonpess> no pc uso a cabo.
<Romildo_Vitorino> fica mais facil
<niltonpess> no ubuntu não roda nenhum, somente diz que conecta o wifi, mas não acessa a internet.
<niltonpess> ~$ sudo dhclient eth0 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr fc:aa:14:2b:1c:de  inet6 addr: fe80::feaa:14ff:fe2b:1cde/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 RX packets:5261 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:576 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000  RX bytes:316224 (316.2 KB) TX bytes:2427 (2.4 KB)  eth0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 
<Romildo_Vitorino> desative o wi-fi
<niltonpess> chegaram a dizer que pode ser um problema no tipo de cabo usado(?)!!!
<niltonpess> já desativei.
<niltonpess> não deu certo.
<Romildo_Vitorino> se funciona no windows 7 nao é problema no cabo
<niltonpess> pensei que pode ser que por estar rodando do live dvd, por isso não acessa.
<Romildo_Vitorino> é questao de configuração
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc verificou se no windows 7 a net configurou a rede? tem senha?
<niltonpess> também acho, mas coloquei as mesmas que uso no window e não funciona. a menos que eu esteja fazendo errado.
<niltonpess> sim, tem senha. a net foi configurada pelo técnico na minha ausência.
<Romildo_Vitorino> no windows 7 quando vc acessa usa um discador?
<niltonpess> não, simplesmente acesso o browser ou o email. ela já inicia com o windows.
<Romildo_Vitorino> pode ser problema de mtu
<niltonpess> o que é mtu?
<Romildo_Vitorino> é um pouco dificil de explicar, basicamente se o valor estiver incorrente vc nao consegue navegar na maioria dos sites
<Romildo_Vitorino> pelas configurações que vc enviou a seu ta 1500
<Romildo_Vitorino> é o padrao, mas dificilmente uma rede funciona ensse valor
<Romildo_Vitorino> geralmente é mais baixo
<niltonpess> não consigo acessar site nenhum no ubuntu. tentei outras distribuições e foi igual. a última que tentei foi ontem, a metamorphose.
<Romildo_Vitorino> o windows se ajusta automaticamente ao mtu mas no linux algumas vezes vc tem que ajustar
<niltonpess> como proceder para ajustar?
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc ta usando o windows 7 agora?
<Romildo_Vitorino> primeiro precisa saber quel o seu mtu
<niltonpess> sim, pois não acesso a internet fora dele. estou em casa, no pc.
<niltonpess> onde busco esta informação?
<Romildo_Vitorino> so um minuto
<Romildo_Vitorino> va em iniciar e na caixa de pesquiza digite cmd
<Romildo_Vitorino> vai abrir o prompt de comando do DOS
<niltonpess> certo, já abri.
<Romildo_Vitorino> ai vc cola isso dentro e me dis o resultado
<Romildo_Vitorino> ping www.google.com -f -l 1500
<niltonpess> Microsoft Windows [versão 6.1.7601] Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Todos os direitos reservados.  C:\Users\Nilton>ping www.google.com -f -l 1500  Disparando www.google.com [189.7.8.155] com 1500 bytes de dados: O pacote precisa ser fragmentado, mas a desfragmentação está ativa. O pacote precisa ser fragmentado, mas a desfragmentação está ativa. O pacote precisa ser fragmentado, mas a desfragmentação está 
<Romildo_Vitorino> viu, o valor padrao nao serve
<Fulano> geralmente 1492 resolve
<Romildo_Vitorino> repita o comando e no final troque o 1500 por 1492 e se nao der certo va baixando de 8 em 8
<Romildo_Vitorino> Fulano, nem sempre. na minha rede é 1452
<Fulano> na gvt geralmente é 1492
<Fulano> mas varia mesmo
<niltonpess> coloque 1400 e funcionou. como coloco este valor no ubuntu?
<Romildo_Vitorino> melhor vc procurar o valor correto
<niltonpess> 150 também funcionou.
<Romildo_Vitorino> nao use um valor tao baixo
<Romildo_Vitorino> vai prejudicar
<Romildo_Vitorino> tente achar o valor correto
<niltonpess> certo, vou tentar até achar o mais alto.
<Romildo_Vitorino> faça como eu falei va baixando de 8 em 8
<niltonpess> 1472 deu certo
<niltonpess> como faço para colocar este valor no ubuntu?
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc digita no terminal
<Romildo_Vitorino> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Romildo_Vitorino> quando abrir o arquivo vc acrescenta a linha
<Romildo_Vitorino> mtu 1472
<Romildo_Vitorino> depois salva e desconecta e reconecta a rede
<niltonpess> certo, vou fazer. muito obrigado vitorino, pessoas como vc fazem a diferença no mundo!
<Romildo_Vitorino> pode nao dar certo
<joao> bom dia pessoal
<niltonpess> mas vou tentar
<Romildo_Vitorino> precisa ver se a net nao configurou algo no pc
<niltonpess> tipo?
<Romildo_Vitorino> tipo, pos um login automatico
<niltonpess> se tiver posto?
<Romildo_Vitorino> se tiver login precisa saber os dados pra fazer no ubuntu
<Romildo_Vitorino> tipo um discador
<joao> alguem pode me ajudar com o lubuntu?
<niltonpess> não basta usar os dados que constam na janela do status da conexão local do windows?
<joao> o sistema esta demorando pra dar boot. a tela preta demora de mais antes de iniciar. como acelero o boot?
<Romildo_Vitorino> se a tua conexao estiver no modo bridge precisa de uma autenticação, com login e senha senao nao funciona.
<niltonpess> certo, vou tentar e se der certo, adeus windows!!!
<Romildo_Vitorino> so conexao roteada funciona no automatico porque as configurações de login ficam salvas no proprio modem da conexao
<Romildo_Vitorino> se for o caso vc pode tentar rotear seu modem da net, mas ai precisa da ajuda deles
<niltonpess> aí espero que pelo menos nisso eles ajudem...
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa sorte. tenho amigos que odeiam a net, todo mes é conta com erros
<Romildo_Vitorino> joao, essa demora é mais ou menos quanto tempo?
<niltonpess> aqui em joinville, SC, ainda não tivemos este problema. felizmente.
<Romildo_Vitorino> niltonpess, deus conserve assim. kkkkk
<niltonpess> grato!
<Romildo_Vitorino> joao, qual a configuração do teu pc? quanto de memoria, qual processador? usa lubuntu por causa das limitações de hardware?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Romildo_Vitorino> mirqui
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Romildo_Vitorino> td em ordem
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<joao> uso o aspire one 722
<joao> cpu amd dual core processor c60 1,333ghz
<joao> ram 2 gb ddr3
<mirqui> boa memória ,
<mirqui> ddr3
<joao> nao sei por que demora pra iniciar
<mirqui> vc usa qual sistema ?
<Romildo_Vitorino> joao, pros sistemas atuais esse pc é lento
<Romildo_Vitorino> tipo, a inicialização roda o kernel e vario serviços antes da interface grafica , e a rapidez depende muito da sua maquina
<joao> ele tem a etiqueta do windows 7 mas eu comprei de um amigo que tinha instalado o windows 8 mas estava travando muito
<joao> ai eu instalei o lubuntu por que e leve
<mirqui> joão , como vc usa dual core com uma memória de primeira ?
<Romildo_Vitorino> pode ser problema de hardware tambem
<joao> nao entendo muito isso
<mirqui> acho que vc comprou gato por lebre
<mirqui> memória ddr3 é muito rápida
<mirqui> tenho um dual boot ddr2 e roda ubuntu
<mirqui> tranquilo
<mirqui> fui , bom almoço a todos :)
<joao> depois que ele inicia ele e muito rapido o problema e so a demora pra iniciar
<Romildo_Vitorino> demora tanto assim que chega a incomodar?
<Romildo_Vitorino> liga e vai tomar um cafe enquanto ele inicia. kkkkk
<joao> demora ele fica com uma tela preta que de vez em quando pisca branco
<joao> pra evitar eu nao desligo ele so suspendo
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom, eu acredito que seja o carregamento dos drivers. talvez o de video
<Romildo_Vitorino> nao saberia como te ajudar nesse ponto
<Romildo_Vitorino> tenho notado ue a cada versao o boot do ubuntu tem ficado mais lento
<Romildo_Vitorino> o que vc poderia fazer seria usar uma versao mais antiga
<Romildo_Vitorino> ta usando a LTS?
<joao> paraece que e LXDE alguma coisa assim
<Romildo_Vitorino> versao 14.04? ou seria a 15.04?
<joao> lubuntu 15.4
<Romildo_Vitorino> experimente a 14.04.03 é a LTS mais recente. pode melhorar o boot
<joao> vou tentar ,valeu
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa sorte
<ed_> oi
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boa tarde
<shallwe> vamos a um reset básico depois de instalar drive da ati aqui no slitaz :)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Diego_> Boa tarde Pessoal.
<Diego_> Sou novo no ubuntu e tenhos duas perguntas, ao inicialiar meu sistema, sempre aparece o erro ata1: SRST failled
<Diego_> e tenho de escrever "exit" para entrar no lockscreen
<Diego_> como posso corrigir esse erro?
<mirqui> não sei te dizer cara (diego )
<mirqui> vc fez alguma atualização ?
<shallwe> agora sim voltando
<shallwe> hoje testando slitaz 5, instalado em um microsd kkk no notebook, deu maior pau no boot, mas quando eu coloco um pendrive só pro micro sd mudar pra hd2 funciona :)
<orfeo> Olá galera.
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa tarde orfeo
<orfeo> Será que alguém poderia me ajudar a configurar um DNS em um VPS por favor?
<orfeo> Romildo_Vitorino: o/
<Romildo_Vitorino> desculpa amigo, mas nao entendo nada de dns
<orfeo> Romildo_Vitorino: tudo bem, será que alguém aqui entende? :P
<Romildo_Vitorino> se algum deles estiver vendo o canal e souber creio que ajudará. espera uns 15 minutos pelo menos pra ver se alguem da resposta
<orfeo> Romildo_Vitorino: Ok, valeu!
<shallwe> hoje ta parada a coisa aqui, domingão é sempre assim kkk
<Romildo_Vitorino> acho que todo dia ne.
<Romildo_Vitorino> nao tenho visto muito papo por aqui
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Elfon_> alo
<Rudolf> aloha!
<Elfon_> Rudolf: opa
<Elfon_> belê?
<Rudolf> as pampa
<astroo-> Elfon_  ola
<Elfon_> rapaz...cada coisa que vejo
<Rudolf> Elfon_: poderia ser pior. poderia ser cego
<Elfon_> tem um vizinho que deixou o wi sem senha...ou eleé muito ignorante...ou muito esperto e tá tentando pescar alguma coisa....hahahah
<Rudolf> Elfon_: tu que tá sendo mané usando
<Rudolf> Elfon_: se estiver...
<Elfon_> hahaha
<Elfon_> nem tanto
<Elfon_> fala sério
<Rudolf> Elfon_: eu deixava sem senha, com aviso, e nego ainda usava
<Elfon_> sinistro
<Rudolf> Elfon_: "seus dados estão sendo monitorados" não assusta os ignorantes
<Rudolf> acham que a internet é livre, sem perigo
<Elfon_> outro dia tive que falar com a muié
<Elfon_> num restaurante com wi fi aberta ela queria usar o facebook
<Elfon_> e outros servços com login
<Elfon_> Rudolf: wi fi aberta e com senha mas a senha disponível a todos como num restaurante tem a mesma vulnerabilidade?
<Rudolf> com tantas falhas no openssl
<Elfon_> se a conexão eu não conheço não faço login em nada
<Rudolf> mesmo conexão conhecida
<Rudolf> faculdade
<Rudolf> trabalho
<Rudolf> quem sabe o que o pessoal de TI fica capturando
<Rudolf> huehieuhieuheiuh
<Elfon_> é
<Rudolf> mudar senhas regularmente é uma boa
<Elfon_> Rudolf: vc usa ubuntu?
<Rudolf> Elfon_: deus me livre
<Rudolf> Elfon_: não faz meu tipo
<Elfon_> Rudolf: no meu trabalho eu não mudo...mas vez por hora verifico quem tá conectado
<Elfon_> Rudolf: metoo :P
<Rudolf> dupla verificação
<Rudolf> com alertas de segurança
<Rudolf> evita dores de cabeça
<Elfon_> bom...isso é pra alguém mais avançado :)
<Elfon_> como sou um mortal comum faço algumas coisas...nem tato :)
<Elfon_> naõ sou Mr. Robot....rsrs
<Rudolf> Elfon_: não, só entrar nas configurações de segurança de google, facebook, twitter, outlook.com, yahoo
<Rudolf> e ativar
<Elfon_> Rudolf: roda o q?
<Rudolf> gentoo
<Elfon_> boa
<Elfon_> Rudolf: rodei kurumin, depois opensuse um bom tempo...mas fiquei no Mandriva, atualmente Rosa
<Elfon_> gentoo é fino fino...mas é para poucos
<Rudolf> comecei por necessidade, não mudo por falta de paciência
<Rudolf> para aprender outra distro
<Rudolf> sem saco
<Rudolf> outro focos
<Elfon_> é
<Rudolf> mas comecei com freebsd, red hat, conectiva, knoppix, debian, slackware e por fim gentoo
<Elfon_> caraca....conectiva...show
<Rudolf> mas já subi em produção solaris, openbsd, netbsd
<Rudolf> agora to me aposentando do ti
<Elfon_> bom...eu tenho q trbalhar um bocado ainda pra pagar contas antes de me aposentar....hahahah
<Rudolf> Elfon_: meu aposentar é mudar de área
<Rudolf> Elfon_: provavelmente eu morrerei trabalhando
<Elfon_> Rudolf: cada vez que leio um pouco, mesmo sendo ignorante, fico mais indignado com a quantidade de trabalho que os bancos roubam da gente
<Elfon_> a quantidade de trabalho nos juros...desde pequenos até os mais altos
<Rudolf> Elfon_: como assim? taxas? juros?
<Rudolf> normal
<Rudolf> o negócio é não dever pra bancos
<Elfon_> sim....se vc financia algo, juros....se vc recorreu devido a um imprevisto...mais juros
<Rudolf> não usar seus serviços
<Elfon_> sim...isso é dever pro capeta
<Rudolf> contas simples
<Rudolf> com baixa movimentação
<Rudolf> pior quando tinha cpmf
<Rudolf> pagava até pelo que entrava e saía
<Elfon_> cpmf era um absurdo...além de cumulativo
<Elfon_> se tira, paga...aí deposita e quando tira, paga de novo
<Rudolf> governo deve ter rachado de ganhar dinheiro
<Rudolf> por sorte rejeitaram dessa vez
<Elfon_> sim
<Elfon_> na boa...estamos no buraco
<Rudolf> sim, atualmente estamos
<Elfon_> tb não acredito que a Petrobrás vai voltar a ser aquela potência
<Rudolf> sem previsão  de sair no futuro próximo
<Rudolf> Elfon_: acredito que vá
<Rudolf> Elfon_: mas vai demorar
<Elfon_> Rudolf: na boa...segundo semestre de 2016 acho q estabiliza...mas não fique bom
<Rudolf> Elfon_: não creio, acho que só lá para 2018, para a reeleição do Lula
<Rudolf> Elfon_: hueheiuehieuheeiuheiue
<Elfon_> Rudolf: o problema é que nesses anos todos o forte da Petrobrás continua sendo o petróleo e o preço do barril não aumenta tanto
<Elfon_> Rudolf: Deus é pai
<Rudolf> Elfon_: kkkkkk
<Elfon_> Rudolf: o problema são os filhos teimosos
<Elfon_> hahaha
<Rudolf> voto obrigatório não é democrático
<Rudolf> mas ninguém fala sobre isso
<Elfon_> cara....se tivéssemos uma política de Estado pra favorecer outros tipos de energia poderíamos exportar o petróleo ou outras alternativas
<Elfon_> Rudolf: em meio a tanta corrupção e uma democracia recente, acho que não daria certo ser facultativo
<Rudolf> mas favorecer outras energias seria enfraquecer a galinha de ovos de ouro
<Elfon_> poucos sérios votando e seria um leilão para compra de votos, o que já acontece
<Elfon_> Rudolf: pra vc ter idéia, em Manaus-AM  a gasolina tá 3,59
<Elfon_> tm lugar no interior que passa dos 4,00
<Rudolf> aqui tá 3.79 em alguns postos
<Elfon_> pensa bem....mais caro que coca-cola...huahua
<Rudolf> ainda bem que não tomo coca-cola
<Elfon_> Rudolf: eu tomava
<Rudolf> em janeiro, 2 anos sem refrigerante
<Elfon_> se tivesse dinheiro...comprava um carro elétrico e minha casa teria energia solar
<Elfon_> isso sim seria democrático...não precisaria diariamente destes porcos imperialistas
<Rudolf> se tivesse dinheiro mudava para a Austrália
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiueh
<Rudolf> "porcos imperialistas"?
<Elfon_> já pensei nisso
<Elfon_> Eletrobrás, Petrobrás, etc
<Elfon_> afinal, nós não somos donos nao...é tudo balela
<Rudolf> só ia mudar de dono
<Elfon_> só pagamos a conta
<Rudolf> carros elétricos não são tecnologia nacional
<Rudolf> nem nunca serão
<Elfon_> fala sério...o governo manda um orçamento furado em 30 bilhões e quer aumentar impostos? Aqui minha receita diminuiu e não tem como aumentar preço de nada
<Rudolf> Elfon_: hueheiheiuehiuehe
<Elfon_> Rudolf: quem sabe um xing ling
<Rudolf> Elfon_: diminuir salário deles, nem pensar
<Elfon_> parlamentar não passa por crise
<Rudolf> é, uma parlamentar falou esses dias
<Rudolf> não existe crise
<Rudolf> salário da vagabunda é 37.000
<Rudolf> cargo comissionado
<Elfon_> agora quando se fala em aumentar imposto de renda em grandes fortunas o discurso muda
<Elfon_> se criasse mais faixas de impostos e aumentasse somente em grandes fortunas seria diferente
<Elfon_> quem ganha 5 mil paga a mesma alíquota de quem ganha 500 mil atuaemnte
<Elfon_> Rudolf: vou nessa
<Elfon_> inté
<astroo-> ate
<Elfon_> astroo-: inté
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<xGrind> canal ta parado ultimamente hein
<Guest30058> olá
<Guest30058> alguem ai?
<Guest30058> da pra usar link magnetico no wget?
<excalibur_> Da pra baixar torrent através de link magnetico usando wget?
<aedigital> que eu saiba nao
<aedigital> magnet eh com o transmission
<aedigital> tem outros aplicativos para torrent que abrem link magnet
<excalibur_> hum.... muito obrigado
<excalibur_> é que eu dei uma lida nas funções do wget e vi que da pra fazer download de torrents
<aedigital> entao aprimoraram ele
<excalibur_> porém usando arquivos com a extensão ou arquivos txt com links
<excalibur_> De qualquer forma muito obrigado
<aedigital> k
<excalibur_> da pra rodar o transmission sem que ele fique constantemente no monitor?
<excalibur_> ou modo daemon.... nao entendo muito sobre essas funçoes
<aedigital> eh seria daemon
<aedigital> excalibur_,  ja viu este aplicativo: aria2 ?
<excalibur_> não
<excalibur_> o que ele faz?
<excalibur_> vou buscar agora sobre
<aedigital> parece ser uma gui para o wget
<aedigital> ou nao
<aedigital> mas eh para download  e suporta magnet links
<excalibur_> pelo pouco que li ele faz as mesmas coisas
<excalibur_> hum...
<excalibur_> me interessa muito essa função sobre os magnets
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> to vendo aqui
<aedigital> eh linha de comando
<excalibur_> pois quando vou para a universidade a net bloqueia este tipo de download
<excalibur_> queria algo pra usar com o proxychains e tentar passar isso
<aedigital> linuxconfig.org
<aedigital> tem um tutorial  para este aria2
<excalibur_> No caso na universidade de Rondonia.... pq nas outras é liberado
<aedigital> basicao
<excalibur_> vou testar o aria2 sim
<aedigital> k
<excalibur_> baixando ja
<aedigital> good luck
<aedigital> xo resolver umas coisas aqui
<excalibur_> vou ter que ler muito pra entender isso..... obrigado msm
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> D:
<astroo-> nuno_nunes  ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<subzero_> oi alguem
<subzero_> pode me ajudar?
<Guest75682> oie
<Guest75682> posso tentar
<Guest75682> qual a duvida?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<subzero_> oi
<subzero_> alguem pode me helpar?
<barna_> subzero_, ta ai ainda?
<subzero_> boikooi
<Elfon> bom dia
<Elfon> alguém pode me informar como faço pra definir o libreoffice-writer como padrão em arquivos .docx no thunderbird?
<Elfon> porque em /usr/bin/ não tem o arquivo writer
<fantasma_w> ola  boa tarde
<fantasma_w> gostaria de saber se alguem aqui instalou o buhtraq  em maquina virtual   , se deu erro
<fantasma_w> ola
<fantasma_w> ola
<nanga> fantasma_w, Heep
<fantasma_w> ola
<aedigital> O_o
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-15
<subzero_>  PSOL 50 / VOTE CERTO, VOTE FREIXO !!! #FORATEMER
<telmat> pessoal queria uma ajuda para um trabalho calculo alguem que manja ai?
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> subzero_: acabas de ganhar um ban. Não é a primeira, nem a segunda, nem a terceira vez que aprontas nste canal.
<telmat> preciso fazer um trabalho que uso limites ou derivados na area de ti
<hggdh> telmat: (1) sim sei, mas não tenho tempo; (2) bem fora de tópico, não?
<telmat> tem alguma tag especifica de pesquisa?
<hggdh> (se bem que não consigo ver onde limites entram em TI; derivadas, fácil)
<telmat> derivadas posso usar onde?
<hggdh> engenharia de sistemas: taxa de chagada, taxa de serviço, etc. Derivadas e integrais para todos os lados;
<hggdh> qualquer cáculo de taxa de uso, basicamente (quando generalizado)
<telmat> vlw man
<telmat> ate mais
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloH> oi bom dia
<PauloH> alguém poderia mim informar por que o clamav pegou 63 possível ameaça no ubuntu 16.04
<PauloH> http://pastebin.com/WhhuNfmb
<PauloH> veja ai
<LeandroLuiz> PauloH: falso positivo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lbracher> Oi, pessoal! Bom dia! Eu estou com umas imagens de disquetes aqui, e alguns arquivos nas imagens contém caracteres acentuados. Não estou conseguindo copiar os arquivos acentuados. Alguém aí tem uma receita de bolo para o mount rolar de boa? Obrigado!
<aedigital> imagens do que? voce diz arquivos .iso?
<nanga> Disquetes
<nanga> Nófa
<aedigital> ele falou de mount
<aedigital> copiar arquivos
<aedigital> moh fuzue, nao entendi lhufas do que ele quer
<aedigital> : ~
<nanga> http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/Documentation/filesystems/vfat.txt?v=2.0.40 lbracher
<nanga> lbracher, mount -t vfat -o codepage=850
<nanga> Quem usou MS-DOS lembra muito da codepage 850, para os nossos acentos maléficos
<LeandroLuiz> disquete
<LeandroLuiz> carai
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> fazia tempo que nao vi alguem usando isto
<nanga> Hehehe talvez o cara seja um arquivologista, lol
<aedigital> hehehe
<nanga> lbracher, http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/Documentation/filesystems/vfat.txt?v=4.5 -> branch 4.5.x do kernel
<nanga> lbracher, http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/Documentation/filesystems/vfat.txt -> branch current (4.7.x)
<fantasma> ola
<fantasma_w> oi
<fantasma_w> queria saber se alguem aqui   baixou a   iso do bugtraq 2 , kde ,  e se deu certo na instalacao
<aedigital> eu nao
<aedigital> nem uso kde
<aedigital> tb
<fantasma_w> sei ,  e nem   bugtraq vc usa ne
<fantasma_w> e o que vc  usa entao
<fantasma_w> rwindows  ?
<aedigital> oops
<aedigital> no stress
<fantasma_w> vixi vc  usa  mesmo  o Rwindows   ne  kkkkkk
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<fantasma_w> ola     boa   noite
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma_w> ola   ja  nos falamos e muitas  vezes  ,
<fantasma_w> e   vc insiste   com seu sistema da MS   ne
<astroo-> eu?
<astroo-> eu so insisto com o meu super projeto gratis para todos e em principio seria a melhor coisa para o mundo linux nos ultimos anos por exemplo
<fantasma_w> cara   , mas como que  vc quer ajudar  a divulgar  linux  se nem vc  usa  linux
<astroo-> nada haver
<fantasma_w> tudo haver sim
<fantasma_w> olha so vai la  no youtube ,,e dai procura por : webberlinux
<astroo-> e podia usar 1 sistema nao linux e livre por exemplo
<astroo-> sei de nome obrigado
<fantasma_w> nao sabe de nome
<fantasma_w> nao entendi
<fantasma_w> cara  , eu estou falando,   se vc quer ajudar   a  linux ,  entao por que vc  nao usa  linux   e começa a ensinar  ???  isso sim e ajudar
<fantasma_w> ou fazer um blog falando de linux ,  e ensinando e dando dicas  . ai sim ,  dou fe
<astroo-> nao e a minha escolha atual o linux
<nuno_nunes> ba noite recisam de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-18
<oliverio> boa noite! :)
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma_w> ola
<ptl> oi
<astroo-> ola
<ptl> eae, astroo.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fantasma__> ola
<ptl> todo mundo falando oi
<ptl> ninguem na balada :P
<lestaty> kkkk
<fantasma_> bom dia
<fantasma_> ola
<fantasma_> bom  dia
<fantasma_> ola
<barna> Bom dia fantasma_
<fantasma_> ol a
<fantasma_> ola    bom
<fantasma_> boa tarde meu amigo  , e pode falar ,  que eu te esculto
<barna> to vendo vc falando "sozinho" aki no canal desde ontem.
<barna> a coisa ta meio parada por essas bandas
<fantasma_> ixi   verdade
<barna> galera parece q abandonou o irc
<fantasma_> pior ,  mas  para  as banda do reino unido , e changay e EUA  , la ta bombando
<barna> sim, as galeras linux do brasil tão tudo usando telegram agora!
<fantasma_> hum  sei ,
<fantasma_> eu nao gosto muito de   telegran ,   prefiro aqui  mesmo , e melhor e mais seguro ,  e nao e rastreado por FBI e nem federal ,
<barna> pois é eu tb prefiro aki, o fogo q ta morto.
<fantasma_> vdd
<fantasma_> sistema vc usa  ?
<hggdh> uh. Assuma que tudo que é feito/dito/escrito on-line é monitorado. Mais perto da realidade
<fantasma_> nao por aqui  nao e nao
<hggdh> por que?
<fantasma_> aqui sao letras print na tela  , e so mente isso mesmo e ja se apaga  ,  e nem   salva  no pc ,e  enm em servidor ,
<fantasma_> disso eu tinho certeza .  por isso que este  ppa  e muito   usado por hackers , por por ser leve e pratico e rapido ,   e  por ser criptografado
<hggdh> bem
<hggdh> estas letras pintadas na tela são também gravadas em https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/, e por qualquer um que mantenha um log particular (como eu, por exemplo)
<fantasma_> mas isso e  pra quem   mantem   um nick  ,  e so vc nao manter  nick   ,
<fantasma_> quem sustenta nick , nomes ,   sao pessoas de rede social ,  ma sja eu nao sou uma dessas
<fantasma_> e  nao ,     a  conversa nao fica mantida em  serve , aqi a conversa ao decorrer vai e se apaga ,
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<hggdh> fantasma_: só para registro: (1) IRC não é criptografado (a sessão pode ser); (2) sim, tudo que fazemos aqui é registrado e mantido em um log (vide acima); (3) teus endereços IP são mostrados ao entrar no IRC
<fantasma_> sim  ma so   eu mudar tudo   , na confiurancao   do programa ,  dai nao aparece nada , e  tambem nao registra nada
<fantasma_> veja vc mesmo depois na configuracao
<fantasma_> a deixa   isso pra   la , eu nem  mim importo muito com   sso mesmo
<hggdh> fantasma_: eu entendo de IRC, e entendo de TCP.
<fantasma_> tcp tambem sei
<fantasma_> sei de ip
<fantasma_> de gatware
<fantasma_>   sei muito bem como qe  funciona   estar porra todas
<fantasma_> a mas deixa  isso pra  la
<hggdh> ok
<fantasma_> vc consegui ver  meu ip ai  ,e
<barna> fantasma_, vc ta no maranhão
<barna> ja volto
<barna> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<barna> fantasma_, vc ta no maranhão?
<fantasma_> sim
<fantasma_> por que
<fantasma_> e vc estar  onde  ?
<barna> seu ip
<fantasma_> sim entendi
<fantasma_> vdd   mas estou aqui  por pouco tempo  ,  logo volto para  o parana
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<fantasma_> o,a
<fantasma_> ola
<GesrobDR> Ola
<astroo-> ola e ola
<Wildrimak> Alguém aqui sabe como instalar o arch linux?
<Wildrimak> do zero?
<fantasma_> vc estar falando comigo no reservad
<fantasma_> eu sei
<fantasma_> mas  olha   tem  video  no you tube que ensina
<Wildrimak> olha tu estais aqui tambem
<fantasma_> si
<fantasma_> mas cmo vou te ajudar  ???
<Wildrimak> hmm pois é...
<Wildrimak> vou fazer assim quando tiver no menu de instação do arch linux vou perguntar aqui pra galera
<fantasma_> isso
<fantasma_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbP7znROm5k
<fantasma_> ai vc ver certinho como que instala
<barna> Wildrimak, aki é um canal pra falar exclusivamente de ubuntu, se queres ajuda em arch te recomendo o #archlinux-br e #archlinux
<GesrobDR> Nao tem canal arch?
<Wildrimak> ta certo barna valeu :)
<barna> GesrobDR, #archlinux-br e #archlinux
<GesrobDR> Nao tem canal arch?
<barna> ;)
<GesrobDR> Pois é barna
<hggdh> ainda assim este éum canal para Ubuntu. Não Arch.
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<V1k1ng> ~/cpuminer$ make
<V1k1ng> make: *** Nenhum alvo indicado e nenhum arquivo make encontrado.  Pare.
<V1k1ng> Help-me ;/
<goCLE> Ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> Boa noite a todos.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> novo aqui?
<Romildo_Vitorino> nao. venho de vez em quando. o canal anda sempre meio parado
<astroo-> muito infelizmente
<Romildo_Vitorino> saudades da brasnet alguns anos atras, salas lotadas e a timeline nao parava
<astroo-> le o privado
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-14
<mmarconm> alguem sabe se tem como instalar languagem do terminal ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<mmarconm> astroo-, sim eu to ligado =)
<mmarconm> mas eu ja consegui descobrir obg pessoal
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fElipe|> alguem ai sabe
<fElipe|> como faço pro servidor ftp deixar ver os arquivos pelo navegador
<fElipe|> ser exigir senha?
<fElipe|> ah so deixar o anonymous yes
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<sarcastico> j00 algum problema?
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-09-10
<d70> boa tarde
<d70> alguém pode me ajudar com fstab ? usei mount --bind dentro de /var/www/.... /home/usuario , para facilitar a edição pois estou usando apache e umas aplicações php, porém não sei como configurar para no reboot estar do mesmo jeito
<d70> ja achei, obrigado.
<Kk2> alguem pdoe me tirar uma duvida? hehe, estou com um problema "estranho", qdo vou jgoar tibia (nativo linux) e escolho a opção software de renderização ele utiliza uma fonte truetype e fica tudo ok bonitinho mas com 80fps e qdo mudo pra opengl q vai usar os drivers da nvidia ele fica com 170fps+ porem as fontes ficam todas zuadas existe agluma maneira de forçar o driver da nvidia/opengl a utilizar uma fonte truetype?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2018-09-12
<acris> olá, pessoal, hoje às 19:30 temos conferência sobre robótica no #stis. Para receber certificado, acesse antes o site http://stis.textolivre.org e inscreva-se!
#ubuntu-br 2018-09-14
<Elfon> o ppa kubuntu-ppa/backports é confiavel?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<hggdh> sim
<astroo-> geraçao do botao que tem de ser tudo auto
<hggdh> pois
<astroo-> essa sera a possivel segunda fase do meu super projeto numa seçao para tal
#ubuntu-br 2018-09-15
<xdoctor> bom dia
#ubuntu-br 2018-09-16
<cabuloso> Fazia muitos anos que não usava KDE. Instalei o Kubuntu agora e fiquei impressionado com a qualidade. Acho que é o flavor de Ubuntu mais polido no momento.
<Elfon> boanoite
<Elfon> alguém já instalou o kio-gdrive no ubuntu?
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-09
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> boas
<mirqui> blza hggdh :) , quais são as novas ?
<hggdh> nada de novo no front ocidental :-)
<mirqui> ahaha front , esta é boa :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> vem de um livro de Erich Maria Remarque. Muito bom.
<mirqui> front lembra guerra
<hggdh> a experiencia dele como soldado durante a WWI
<mirqui> eu estou sonolento por que arescem almocei , então passo está :)
<hggdh> o título original é "Im Western, nichts Neues", "No Oeste, Sem Novidades". Mas, em Portugues, ficou "Nada de Novo no Front Occidental"
<mirqui> aqui são 13:55 e tudo bem :)
<mirqui> você conhece este jargão ?
<hggdh> aqui, 12:58
<hggdh> não, não conheço
<mirqui> também dizeres de guerra
<mirqui> vou tomar um café , volto logo :)
<hggdh> cheers
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-10
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<haderach> Olá mirqui
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :) ?
<haderach> Beleza
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> e ai , fazendo o que ?
<haderach> Avaliando clientes IRC para Linux
<mirqui> sempre gostei do irc
<mirqui> e a certo tempo gosto de linux :)
<haderach> É novo no linux?
<denisbr> mirqui: O que está testando ou já testou de clientes IRC pro Linux?
<mirqui> eu uso o hexchat
<mirqui> mas já usei o xchat e um outro que não lembro agora
<mirqui> por que ?
<denisbr> mirqui: curiosidade
<denisbr> já usou os consoles based, como bitchX e irssi?
<denisbr> Irssi 1.1.1 (20180213) - http://www.irssi.org
<mirqui> não ,. sou usuário até a página 2 sou do tempo do mIRC
<mirqui> usava com windows 3.11 no bloco de notas
<mirqui> depois quando comecei a usar linux usava o xchat e hexchat
<haderach> Testei o Hexchat
<haderach> Gostei da aparência do Polaris que vem com o Gnome
<mirqui> a diferença do xchat para hexchat é ter log das conversas , de resto é igual
<mirqui> mas é por saudosismo mesmo , por que pouca gente usa irc ainda
<haderach> Pois é, o pessoal já não participa como antigamente. O canal off-topic do Ubuntu tá abandonado
<mirqui> ahaha sim , o pessoal do linux-br não deu em grito de estarmos falando  off-topic
<hggdh> weechat é um bom cliente IRC
<haderach> Tem 77 pessoas no #ubuntu-discuss
<hggdh> haderach: sim, acabamos fechando o -offtopic
<haderach> Olá hggdh. Fecharam por falta de participantes?
<hggdh> erm, fechamos of #ubuntu-br-offtopic. #ubuntu-offtopic continua aberto
<hggdh> (tens que estar logged-in no Freenode)
<haderach> Tem 146 pessoas no #ubuntu-offtopic
<mirqui> eu usava bastante o irc quando estava aprendendo
<hggdh> o canais -br... sim falta de participantes
<haderach> Que pena...
<mirqui> depois só para bater papo e ajudar
<hggdh> aqui, aceitamos qualquer chat que não vá contra o CoC
<mirqui> mas não deveria ser , é um protocolo simples que não usa quase recursos do pc
<hggdh> ou seja: sem política, sexo, etc
<haderach> É, tava lendo as regras.
<mirqui> pessoal , depois dessa pergunta , vou ser expulso do grupo , mas todo mundo está usando ubuntu ?
<haderach> Acho que levaria 'kick' se dissesse que tá usando windows...
<mirqui> ahaha não , debian 10
<mirqui> vou voltar para o ubuntu na próxima lts
<haderach> To no 9
<mirqui> aqui em casa por uma impressora epson tive que deixar o ubuntu 16.04
<haderach> Por causa do dirver?
<mirqui> o epson-printer-utility só funciona no 16
<haderach> driver*
<mirqui> driver e programa
<haderach> Já passei por essas
<haderach> As empresas abandonam o suporte para Linux
<mirqui> é uma pena
<mirqui> vou usar o 16 até quando tiver suporte , depois que não mais vou deixar em dualboot sem acesso a internet
<mirqui> outra hora falamos , café da tarde chamando :)
<haderach> E no repositorio nao tem nada para essa impressora?
<mirqui> ter tem , só que não funciona
<haderach> Vi que tem.
<hggdh> mirqui: não, não vamos kick/bin por isto :-)
<mirqui> no gnome 18 nem funciona
<haderach> escputil - Utilitário de manutenção para impressoras Epson Stylus
<mirqui> ahaha barriga vazia meu amigo
<mirqui> ayé
<mirqui> até
<haderach> Até
<adbolive> Boa noite!
<adbolive> Qual arquivo configura o menu do LXDE?
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-11
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<denisbr> mirqui: salve!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-12
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, ah tanto tempo
<mirqui> oi nuno :) , você por aqui
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus , e por ai ?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem e tu
<nuno_nunes> agora estou de volta ah intel apos uns anos em amd
<nuno_nunes> xD
<mirqui> aahaha normal
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem , fora minha tia com ataque de labirinto , tudo normal
<nuno_nunes> comprei um notebook com intel i3-4005u com 4 gb de ram e 500 gb de disco por 99 euros xD
<mirqui> humm , muito bom
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, numa loja ah 100 km  de minha casa
<mirqui> mercado livre ?
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, loja fisica
<mirqui> haa
<mirqui> tenho um  note core i5 , mas já velhinho
<nuno_nunes> é uma loja de outlet que vende coisas com alguns riscos
<mirqui> 4 gb de ram , 600 gb
<nuno_nunes> e mais barato
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, eu mudei o disco de 500 gb pro um SSHD 1 tb
<mirqui> aqui compro em uma loja de confiança
<mirqui> o note é de marca lg
<mirqui> o de mesa é mercado cinza
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, mas a loja existe ah nivel nacional mas a loja outlet so existe numa cidade
<mirqui> sim
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, um toshiba c55-c-13x agora a marca toshiba nao existe mais
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, eles sao testados e colocados ah venda
<mirqui> o meu é toshiba
<mirqui> mas da para o gasto , rodo de tudo nele
<nuno_nunes> agora a toshiba se chama dynabook
<nuno_nunes> eu agora nem estou a usar ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> xD
<mirqui> no note estou usando debian
<mirqui> no de mesa ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> eu uso opensuse rolling e archlinux e o windows 10
<mirqui> gosto do suse
<mirqui> arch não é para meus conhecimentos
<mirqui> e uso win 7 em vm no debian :)
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, o arch é facil de usar basta é instalar tudo ah mao
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, podes usar o manjaro é uma base arch
<mirqui> é muita mão de obra para pouco rendimento
<mirqui> sim , gosto do manjaro
<mirqui> mas tem certos programas que o manjaro não roda
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, estao no aur
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho tanta repo nao official la
<mirqui> não tem
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, eu gasto em media 300 gb por mes em 4G
<mirqui> minha internet é fibra
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, aqui passa um cabo de fibra mas na minha localidade nao tem
<nuno_nunes> por isso uso net 4G
<nuno_nunes> ilimitada e so pago 13.17 euros
<mirqui> aqui antes era via rádio
<mirqui> depois via fibra
<nuno_nunes> eu usava 3G mas aqui onde morava so dava 2G e já era bom
<mirqui> 80 reais
<mirqui> 25 mg
<mirqui> mb
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho contrato ate 150 mbits e o maximo que apanhei foi 80 mbits
<mirqui> aqui é internet de bairro
<mirqui> tem velocidades bem maiores , mas para mim está mais que bom
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho dias que tenho 5 mbits xd
<mirqui> aqui da de 3
<mirqui> um momento
<mirqui> oi , voltei :)
<mirqui> a vantagem que o wifi e os downloads são livres
<nuno_nunes> eu uso 4G ilimitado xD
<mirqui> humm
<mirqui> 4g eu uso no cel
<nuno_nunes> eu uso um hotspot 4G mas as vezes anda no telemovel
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um telemovel que é dual 4G em simultaneo
<mirqui> nossa casa é meio smart , então não precisamos de uma velocidade de internet muito alta
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o hotspot de uma operadora mas o cartao é outro
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, dual 4G porque o telefone é 4G dual sim mas tem 4G nos 2 cartoes
<mirqui> hum
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> meu cel é dualchip
<mirqui> os dois 4g
<nuno_nunes> mas eu tenho nos 2 4G sempre ligados
<nuno_nunes> e mais cartao sd
<mirqui> sim
<nuno_nunes> um  telefone com bateria nao removivel
<mirqui> sim
<nuno_nunes> xiaomi redmi 7
<mirqui> ahaha meu cel é povão :)
<nuno_nunes> eu ainda tenho um moto c plus é 4G dual sim so tem 4G num cartao e outro 2g
<mirqui> oi , voltei :)
<mirqui> tenho um cel android positivo e um windows phone que uso como ipod
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-13
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<denisbr> mirqui: opa
<mirqui> blza denis :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-14
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-15
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
